# Do you ever need to just talk to someone?



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


----------



## Waif (Jan 2, 2013)

Me too! Chat away


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

me too 
i love talking


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

We should start a thread. My whole life is also knitting; reading; and this forum.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

On those quiet days I will often just let the sales person go on and on and ask tons of questions, eventually they hang up on me, of course my conversations sometimes are one sided, they probably think they have a crazy person on the other end....LOL!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


That is what a care givers life is I would be lost with out you all


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Can I join in? I work from home so I have calls with clients but other days it's me and the dog. He runs out of good conversation by noon.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I have to warn you..I am 62 and have some "non-thinking" days! Did you guys see my post today....I bought a used book and now that it came I cannot for the life of me remember which pattern I "just had to have"; now I have a whole book of them! Hey I got a $12.95 book for $3.00 and free shipping!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Understand how you feel. Talk anytime, I am a good listener .


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

God bless each of you! Loneliness is a horrible thing. I remember when I was young and newly married, living in a strange place, I was so lonely, I considered putting an ad up on the grocery store message board,asking for a friend!


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

A thread: That sounds like a winner. Judy T

I can't figure out how to put the "reply" under the statement so they end up not making sense.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Isn't it funny--- we think quick when we see "something" is on sale?


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

You'll remember in the middle of the night which one is was! I'd love to be able to just have a nice conversation some days. Sign me up if you start a thread! Everyone think of a "Catchy Title"!


----------



## Waif (Jan 2, 2013)

lol Eileen! I do that too  and I am 47 in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Waif...I love your cat..when will you be 47? I'll be 62 on Sunday....


----------



## Waif (Jan 2, 2013)

On the 28th..... time sure flies doesn't it!


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

How about "A Little This & A Little That"


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

I've got you all beaten. I am just 76.
The other object of my affections is my computer. When it gets sick I am out of my mind until it is fixed. About like a sick lol. lol


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

What is the 28th?


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi jury temple if you ever want to have a chat about anything,please pm me or just post and I would like to chat about most things knitting,crotchet,cooking,baking,pets etc even family and friends 

All the best and hope to hear from you Jane


----------



## Waif (Jan 2, 2013)

I will be 47 on the 28th Judy


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Do I have to watch for it or can we just continue this thread?
Can I post a question here that I've been thinking about for a couple of days? (I guess I'm going to anyway...)
Do any of you have family that's moved way, away that you have a hard time keeping in touch with? One of my sisters moved, with her family - then husband and three little kids, to Australia from Toronto. My other sisters and I have tried and tried over the years to keep in touch and it's like pulling teeth. She'll say she's going to try harder and it never seems to happen. We end up getting ticked off and then we don't call for too long. She's been there for 20 years now, the kids are grown and, although we have seen them when they've traveled to North America, we sometimes just want more! I live pretty far from home, in Florida, and make sure I talk to everyone at home all the time. Okay, that's my family away vent.
Oh, now I've asked and my husband is home ... time for dinner. I'll check in later. Bye for now.


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

are you homebound? Are you a knitter?


----------



## miko (Feb 23, 2011)

I turned 57 last month.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations --you kid u.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> What is the 28th?


That is waif's birthday and she will be 47.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I am unemployed in an area with high unemployment but still looking for work when not knitting reading and on KP. I have worked .....gosh must be about 40 years...wow
Now...you guys I am looking for work!! Don't get the wrong impression...


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

DeeDeeF said:


> You'll remember in the middle of the night which one is was! I'd love to be able to just have a nice conversation some days. Sign me up if you start a thread! Everyone think of a "Catchy Title"!


I have very full days but it is always in the evenings, with nothing but the television as background noise, that a good old 'chinwag' would be nice. Perhaps use a name like 'The Yarn Yackers' or 'Chatterboxes' or 'The Onliners'. You may have to have two groups...one for the Northern Hemisphere and one for the Southern because of the time differences. This could be posted under the Non Knitting section with the groups title in the subject box. A topic could be started for the evening, something like, 'I remember when.........' and off we go. We all have lots of things that fall under that starter. Although the hot and sometimes argumentative subjects like politics and religion are to be avoided at all cost. You know, this could just work. What do you other Chat Yearners think?


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't drive. My son takes me where ever I need to go. My husband and I were never "friends" with our co-workers so now we don't have those contacts.
I did a lot of volunteering when my husband was alive as he drove me. My son works full time and I can hardly ask him to take me and then return me home if I volunteered, so I don't.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh, I would love to chat also. 
I have lived in this country for 40 years now and still feel displaced. Don't get me wrong, the US is a wonderful place but, I am chronically homesick. My husband is American and can't imagine living anywhere else. I always hoped that, once retired, we could at least live in Europe for one year but that's not going to happen. He is all American.
Anyway, I am having a bit of a dry spell with my knitting and crocheting so I decided to ferment some vegetables. I've got 2 jars of carrots and beets and 2 jars of celery fermenting. Can't wait 'til they are done, which will be in 3-4 days. I've tried to ferment veggies a while back but got carried away with the garlic and it was too garlicy even for me. BTW, there are a lot of recipes for this process but I just go to Youtube and get my ideas.
Hope all of you KP chatters have a great evening 
:thumbup:


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

I feel your pain. I turned 65 last month and will be retiring (from teaching) in 4 weeks. I have no idea what I will do with my time. I have come to the realization that I have no friends - oh, yes I have lots of acquaintences. My husband retired in 1994 (medical disability) and he has had "control" of the house during these years. He has his routine and I'm not sure where I will fit in. We live in a large house so it will be easy to claim some space for my self. I have been knitting, seriously, for about 3 years and am totally addicted, complete with trying to find new places to put my stash. Our oldest daughter will have her divorce final in May and she and our granddaughter will be moving in with us as soon as the house is sold and the equity is divided. Life changes can certainly come with unexpected events. Although my husband and I are able to talk and have really good conversations, there are MANY times I would give anything for a good "talk" with some female friends. thanks to you all for listening to me ramble.
Abuela.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I am in a group of ladies who meet at the local Mall for coffee Any morning between 8 am and 10 ,30 am there are a few there..I have never been and found myself alone. All walks of life too!
When one person had back surgery last year we all looked after her post op. we have what we call our network of women. it is wonderful. A few of us go to movies, concerts and such from time to time.

I am the only one in the group who still has a man.......all others are divorced for one reason or another.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

If you have a "thread" and can explain it to me I love to chat, send e-mails, etc. & lots of my family & friends still work, so during the day ---- chat away!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Chatting Ladies,

There is no reason that I know of (check with Admin, to be certain) why you can't carry on your conversations from one week to the next by simply continuing the post on your thread and/or clicking on the ''watch'' label at the top of the avatar or poster name column.

If someone (or more) agrees to serve as moderator to renew the thread each week for a new week, your conversations could go on for years. There is a thread/open forum called the Knitting Tea Party where any and all are welcome. These posters chat about knitting/crocheting, recipes, happenings at home, prayer needs, family concerns, weather, or whatever. 

A new link is posted late on Friday afternoon with that day's date. It appears under the General Chat heading in the digest that gets posted the next day after the new link appears in that thread/forum.

Any one can check out this thread/forum, see if you want to join in or even find out how to begin one that may be more comfortable to you all. 

Best wishes to each of you. Ohio Joy

Their conversations have been going on for a couple of years.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, I am 65 and have just realized that I like staying at home alone. I don't like to even go to the grocery store. I knit for charity at our local hospital and love the look on peoples faces and especailly when I take toys to the kids. But, I don't like shopping, never have, and most days you can find me in front of my computer or on the couch knitting.
I guess I have adjusted to this life because when the phone rings that is an interference with my time doing what I want to do. 
Do ya'll think I need a shrink? I don't. I like it like this. I like the quite and the peace of being alone with my computer and my knitting.
I have met some really wonderfully here and 2 of those people have become good friends. I love talking to them every day.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Good for you. We do get sort of set in our ways don't we.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

My Mum, who turns 89 in September, gets on her Gopher (as she has never driven a car) and heads down to her local Shopping Centre every weekday morning. She leaves home at 6.45am and goes to the coffee shop and meets up with many people for a coffee and a chat. The group has evolved over the last 6 or so years and includes people whose ages range from 34 up to 88 and from many walks of life. Mum still lives independently and misses Dad who passed away 10 years ago. She says that her coffee mornings give her a reason to get up and get going and set the tone for the day. She says that if you start your day off with a good coffee and a friendly chat then your get-up-and-go doesn't get up and go. An inspirational lady.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> My Mum, who turns 89 in September, gets on her Gopher (as she has never driven a car) and heads down to her local Shopping Centre every weekday morning. She leaves home at 6.45am and goes to the coffee shop and meets up with many people for a coffee and a chat. The group has evolved over the last 6 or so years and includes people whose ages range from 34 up to 88 and from many walks of life. Mum still lives independently and misses Dad who passed away 10 years ago. She says that her coffee mornings give her a reason to get up and get going and set the tone for the day. She says that if you start your day off with a good coffee and a friendly chat then your get-up-and-go doesn't get up and go. An inspirational lady.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: good for her!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

how about "this" "that" and "I can't remember"


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Do I have to watch for it or can we just continue this thread?
> Can I post a question here that I've been thinking about for a couple of days? (I guess I'm going to anyway...)
> Do any of you have family that's moved way, away that you have a hard time keeping in touch with? One of my sisters moved, with her family - then husband and three little kids, to Australia from Toronto. My other sisters and I have tried and tried over the years to keep in touch and it's like pulling teeth. She'll say she's going to try harder and it never seems to happen. We end up getting ticked off and then we don't call for too long. She's been there for 20 years now, the kids are grown and, although we have seen them when they've traveled to North America, we sometimes just want more! I live pretty far from home, in Florida, and make sure I talk to everyone at home all the time. Okay, that's my family away vent.
> Oh, now I've asked and my husband is home ... time for dinner. I'll check in later. Bye for now.


how about Skype that is the way I see one of my kids I would rather talk on the phone but that gets expensive


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 here. I invited you to all join in our workshops -- they are a great way to meet online friends, also the Knitting Tea Party is a great place for getting to know people. 

The workshop link is under my post (the KP link) go there and 
check out the different workshops we are teaching. I would love for any of you to visit with us. 

I would also suggest that you start a 'friendship' section, which is a section like main and pictures and our workshop section. 

then invite people from here to join you. you would have to decide on a name , and then someont contact admin. maybe 2 of you could get together to manage it as it has to have someone who is responsible. Then post the link on main or pictures and away you go.

just a few ideas. I know what loneliness is.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Friederike said:


> Oh, I would love to chat also.
> I have lived in this country for 40 years now and still feel displaced. Don't get me wrong, the US is a wonderful place but, I am chronically homesick. My husband is American and can't imagine living anywhere else. I always hoped that, once retired, we could at least live in Europe for one year but that's not going to happen. He is all American.
> Anyway, I am having a bit of a dry spell with my knitting and crocheting so I decided to ferment some vegetables. I've got 2 jars of carrots and beets and 2 jars of celery fermenting. Can't wait 'til they are done, which will be in 3-4 days. I've tried to ferment veggies a while back but got carried away with the garlic and it was too garlicy even for me. BTW, there are a lot of recipes for this process but I just go to Youtube and get my ideas.
> Hope all of you KP chatters have a great evening
> :thumbup:


sorry but what is involved in fermenting I have never come across that before except if something is going bad


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes Yes yes . I live alone and often get lonely and just want to talk to someone that shares some of my same interest....knitting, reading, shopping,, knitting, reading shopping......

I work part time in an After School Care Program so my conversations there are with 5, 6 year olds and we discuss not hitting, etc........

Anyone of you are welcomed to PM me and we can become web buddies.... I just turned 66, but am a young 66. I real a couple of books a week, read far too much news, make quilts, do alterations, love to cook healthy foods and LOVE to knit.

I go to Sunday School and church each Sunday but have a hard time finding a comfortable niche......the women that I know there are rather high brow and are involved in a lot of civic groups that do a lot of fund raising....while I'm not opposed to such I just live on a limited income and am not comfortable hanging out with folks that I can't finanically encourage/support their endeavors.

I have 3 grown girls and they all have their own families to care for and not a lot of left over time for this old bird !

Even though I'm alone, I don't feel as lonely as I use to; I owe it to working part time with little children and my friends I've made on KP !

Look forward to hearing from you.
Sandy in West GA


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would suggest that you just carry on with this link, although I still think it is a good idea to have a secton. why don't you go to 'my profile at the top of the page and see where it says sections. it shows all the sections on KP -- there is a new member section, a couple of travel sections, a get together section. you could contact admin (by pm) and once you have a name -ask them to open a section even headed like this thread. you can also just carry on with this thread on Chit chat. 

just a few thoughts.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have no children or grandchildre, nor siblings nor parents and I am never lonely, I never get the pip. I have friend at the end of the phone if ever i need to talk.

my U3A Jazz class is amazingly good............16 men and women with a common interest. sadly only weekly but still thrilling.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

I would like to join in. Although this might be a bad week to do so. I am in the midst of major flooding from heavy rainfall in the last 24 hours in metro Chicago. with the events in Boston and Texas, and now our weather, TV is so sad with all of our news events and my dogs are mad at me because I will not let them stay outside in the flooded yard. I need some sunshine!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

mothing better than a couple wet dogs to filthy the kitchen!!!!!!!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I would enjoy joining this group. I am married and retired. We have 2 cats and 2 dogs. I could write a book about life with them. I moved to a small town and found that most already are in their comfortable groups of friends. I am liked, but there is no chance of any close friendships here.We have been here for 11 years. I still go back to visit my old friends often. 

I look forward to chatting and getting to know everyone.

  

Anne


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> sorry but what is involved in fermenting I have never come across that before except if something is going bad


This little article will explain the process of fermenting so much quicker and better:
http://www.organiclifestylemagazine.com/fermenting-vegetables/
I also like to watch Sandor Katz on Youtube. He shows the process. I have previously made Sauerkraut but I added so much garlic, it was inedible. I really like garlic but even I could not get past the amount.... With yesterdays batch I only placed half of a piece but I did add one chili pepper into each jar. Today I fermented celery. I'm really excited about this and can't wait until it's done. Hope you like what you read and also give it a try :thumbup:
Oh....and I haven't used whey or kefir simply because I don't have any in the house. If one uses enough salt the other items are not needed. But, if you have a plain yogurt in the house you can just pour off the liquid=whey.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Hi, I am 65 and have just realized that I like staying at home alone. I don't like to even go to the grocery store. I knit for charity at our local hospital and love the look on peoples faces and especailly when I take toys to the kids. But, I don't like shopping, never have, and most days you can find me in front of my computer or on the couch knitting.
> I guess I have adjusted to this life because when the phone rings that is an interference with my time doing what I want to do.
> Do ya'll think I need a shrink? I don't. I like it like this. I like the quite and the peace of being alone with my computer and my knitting.
> I have met some really wonderfully here and 2 of those people have become good friends. I love talking to them every day.


If you are happy, then carry on. I've lived alone since becoming an empty nester some years ago. I don't like shopping, either.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

I would love to join in this group,I am a widow and although I have 2 grown children living at home one is never here and the other barely speaks to me .I am on the farm and can talk to the animals but its just not the same . When you suddenly become single many of your friends stop visiting and you find yourself alone all the time


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Me too,am 54 and pretty well housebound,sometimes bedbound.I have one telephone friend,and get to the shops sometimes,mainly just supermarket.have my poodle Roxy,have a partner,seperate houses,kids busy with jobs and small children.
Dont know anyone else who knit,read a lot,over 65 books this year,chat away.


----------



## miko (Feb 23, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Me too,am 54 and pretty well housebound,sometimes bedbound.I have one telephone friend,and get to the shops sometimes,mainly just supermarket.have my poodle Roxy,have a partner,seperate houses,kids busy with jobs and small children.
> Dont know anyone else who knit,read a lot,over 65 books this year,chat away.


You must have a Kindle. I have gotten over 500 free books for my Kindle and I've been enjoying reading one after the other. We need a book club. Right now I'm reading "The Dirty Parts of the Bible" and it is really good. Not at all what I was expecting.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Friederike said:


> This little article will explain the process of fermenting so much quicker and better:
> http://www.organiclifestylemagazine.com/fermenting-vegetables/
> I also like to watch Sandor Katz on Youtube. He shows the process. I have previously made Sauerkraut but I added so much garlic, it was inedible. I really like garlic but even I could not get past the amount.... With yesterdays batch I only placed half of a piece but I did add one chili pepper into each jar. Today I fermented celery. I'm really excited about this and can't wait until it's done. Hope you like what you read and also give it a try :thumbup:
> Oh....and I haven't used whey or kefir simply because I don't have any in the house. If one uses enough salt the other items are not needed. But, if you have a plain yogurt in the house you can just pour off the liquid=whey.


I too thought fermenting was over ripen items, Do you have to go throuugh a canning process. I would love to make my own homemade sauerkraut. I make my own pickles, and jams every autumn. This sounds interesting.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love having a friend to chat with too! I've been divorced for a year after a 36-year marriage. My 20-year-old son lives with me but he's gone most of the time, plus he's not into knitting and having conversations with mom that much. Some days I feel so lonely I think I'm going to die. I don't like getting out to shop (unless it's for yarn) or running around, would rather stay home and knit.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Oh Yes! Although I have my DH and our dog at home, I am not currently working and find that if the weather is not conducive to painting (I do furniture makeovers) and if I have no WIP with the knitting and my DH is out at work - it can make you feel like climbing the walls with boredom! Chatting to the dog is something but of course she cannot talk back! We all need human company and no shame in admitting you are starved of company or conversation I say! Chat away - we are all listening at KP and a lot of people here are in the same boat! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Well from a 63 year old retiree I too love to talk on here with you lovely people. I love the encouragement, love and care we all give each other so long may it continue.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Judy Temple said:


> A thread: That sounds like a winner. Judy T
> 
> I can't figure out how to put the "reply" under the statement so they end up not making sense.


Try hitting the Quote Reply button and typing your text in the box that pops up and hit send! Do you like gardening at all or have access to a garden? Very therapeutic and if the weather is nice, very uplifting to spend some time outside. Volunteering if you are physically able is also great as it takes our minds off ourselves and our own problems and gets us out of the house and talking to others. Do you have any pets? Dogs are great company as are cats or birds. If you are able to join in a neighbourhood centre for activities with likeminded people that can also help to find friends who you have something in common with. Do you have a knitters group or could you get one going so you could regularly meet up with some other ladies in your neighbourhood for lunch and knitting and chatting? You don't have to eat out if too expensive, you could take turns doing this in each others homes and host a morning tea? Also gives you someone to bake for! No good baking when it is for one - much more fun to share with friends. I used to volunteer visiting the elderly in their homes as many people come to a stage in their lives where their kids are busy at work or live miles away or overseas and they may have been widowed or divorced and spend much of their day alone. Even if you might be elderly yourself (Sorry I don't know your age group) you may be able to volunteer to visit someone else to cheer them up if you have transport or might benefit from this scheme yourself?? 
Sorry - my mind is racing with ideas! Good luck and feel free to chat any old time you like! Best wishes
Carole


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

What a lovely thread  I think we all have lonely spells, even when we live with partners and children, which I do, there are times when they just aren't worth talking to lol!

What I love about this forum is that its worldwide and whatever time of day or night I pay a visit there is always someone around to chat to.

I've met some very dear friends from here. The encouragement and support shared is amazing too.

When I moved a couple a years ago I suddenly found I was missing my network of old friends and neighbours, that's when I discovered KP, even though we type rather than speak its much the same thing. I'd be lost without you all


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

cakes said:


> I have no children or grandchildre, nor siblings nor parents and I am never lonely, I never get the pip. I have friend at the end of the phone if ever i need to talk.
> 
> my U3A Jazz class is amazingly good............16 men and women with a common interest. sadly only weekly but still thrilling.


A friend of mine in her mid 60's does jazzercise classes almost every day and there are ladies there in there 70's and 80's. Everyone excercises within their physical limitations. She loves it. Is that what you meant or is it actual jazz music you were talking about ??


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Great idea.....lots of us are apparently in need of someone to chat with. I don't get bored as there is always something to do or create but a good chat is mentally stimulating and lifts the spirits.


----------



## caseymae (May 8, 2012)

Here in New Zealand we have a caring caller service run by our St Johns Ambulance service. It is a voluntary service where by when you become a caring caller you get matched up with someone who is on their own or sick or just someone needing someone to talk to and you ring then everyday for a chat. you don't need to talk for long, but it gives them something to look forward to everyday.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh yes! I love to chat. I am at home all day mostly after having to give up my job as a staff nurse due to Rheumatoid Athritis. As my condition is progressing I now have to use a electric wheelchair and find myself talking to almost everything in the house. The cat dissapeared the other day and I am sure she went out to buy a set of headphones (LOL). I find myself talking away and puting the world to rights. So is you need to chat I am your girl.
Keep in touch.

Janisxx


----------



## CeveliaStanbridge (Feb 11, 2013)

HI judy, would like to join in too, very bad sleeper and read most nights till very late - the nights are so long.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been active on a quit smoking website for 3 years and
spent many happy hours chatting with friends I made there.
First it was just message board activity like here, then I got to really know and connect with a bunch that used the private messaging feature, with some it escalated to email.
There are about 4 that became special friends though we had never met, but because of unlimited long distance telephone plans we are able to talk on the phone. I can call anywhere in the USA or Canada! In recent years I met 2 in person-one gal from Ohio traveling thru my area on her way to visit family in New England and another from Michigan visiting family an hour from my house. I wish I could call Glasgow where I love my connection to Norah! My loneliness is not because of no nearby family but because it's been hard to make a close circle of friends-even people to visit back and forth here, after leaving all my friends behind in NY when I followed 2 of my kids (and their children) to small town PA. In my 60s then I found neighbors to be very friendly in passing, but already well established with friends of a lifetime. Anybody want phone conversation to chat about a little of this and a little of that?


----------



## fredett (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes , there are millions of us "crafters "around the world that have a desperate need to talk to someone sometimes-especially the ones who live alone-- we all have our own situations --nobody can solve -but just to talk about it would lighten the load. There should be a special topic set up on the web where we could just vent ----could be the best medicine for all..../ could share experiences etc ..etc..and who knows we may be able to help each other out in some small way .......


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

would love to join in talk line, love the caring caller idea mentioned in caseymae's response. I do believe as we get older it is more difficult to establish close friends.

I am fortunate to still have some close school gal pals and childhood friends, but can always use more. I Volunteer at a local museum and find most people, particularly the mature, like to stop a bit and chat.

Ruth Ray, what part of Pennsylvania do you reside?, mine is Lehigh Valley area.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

eileenk said:


> I have to warn you..I am 62 and have some "non-thinking" days! Did you guys see my post today....I bought a used book and now that it came I cannot for the life of me remember which pattern I "just had to have"; now I have a whole book of them! Hey I got a $12.95 book for $3.00 and free shipping!


Great shopping, great bargain, congrats.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

janis blondel said:


> Oh yes! I love to chat. I am at home all day mostly after having to give up my job as a staff nurse due to Rheumatoid Athritis. As my condition is progressing I now have to use a electric wheelchair and find myself talking to almost everything in the house. The cat dissapeared the other day and I am sure she went out to buy a set of headphones (LOL). I find myself talking away and puting the world to rights. So is you need to chat I am your girl.
> Keep in touch.
> 
> Janisxx


You are a ray of sunshine.
:lol:


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> A thread: That sounds like a winner. Judy T
> 
> I can't figure out how to put the "reply" under the statement so they end up not making sense.


use the quote reply button.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


I think a friendly chat room would be great, but I am a little wary. I have only joined the site, officially, a very short time ago but I have seen some very nasty comments posted. I would hate that to happen to other posters who seem so nice and friendly. But having said that, it would be a great idea. The friendly 'over the back fence' chats and coffee after the children have gone to school morning have long gone. People drive everywhere and so many women now work full time. We do not know our neighbours even though we may have lived in the same house for over 20 years. We can become very isolated and alone in our houses.

If we do have a chat room, perhaps we could go back to the old KP rules of

No politics
No religion
No sex

because we all have different opinions on these topics. Now my husband has just said I must add

No sports

Just because we barrack for different football teams in the ANFL, besides it is not my fault if the team I am barracking for is a better team than his.

But I shall watch this thread, hope the nice ladies remain in control and there are many really lovely ladies out there in KP land. OK OK, my husband just added "there may also be some lovely male KPers out there too".


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

I think you are awesome and amazing. And understand you quite easily. Just put your book back up for sale. Who knows-- you might turn a profit? P.S. I like your "grownup afghan"...good name for a pattern, eh? :thumbup: 

Just keep kicking, honey. You're doing fine...


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I was concerned at SS a few weeks ago when prstacally everyone commented that they did not like to talk on the telephone, ( They ar all seniors). Now I wouldn't think of calling anyone when I would just like to talk for a few minutes.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

I am in Schuykill County-very close to the county seat of Pottsville, PA.
Most people never heard of it. Small county, small town. I am about an hour from any place most people know of - Allentown, Reading, Harrisburg,
Hershey (the last 2 more like an hour and 15 minutes).


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> I have very full days but it is always in the evenings, with nothing but the television as background noise, that a good old 'chinwag' would be nice. Perhaps use a name like 'The Yarn Yackers' or 'Chatterboxes' or 'The Onliners'. You may have to have two groups...one for the Northern Hemisphere and one for the Southern because of the time differences. This could be posted under the Non Knitting section with the groups title in the subject box. A topic could be started for the evening, something like, 'I remember when.........' and off we go. We all have lots of things that fall under that starter. Although the hot and sometimes argumentative subjects like politics and religion are to be avoided at all cost. You know, this could just work. What do you other Chat Yearners think?


I love your "Yarn Yackers" appeals to my sense of humour..good title.


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

I think you are awesome and amazing. And understand you quite easily. Just put your book back up for sale. Who knows-- you might turn a profit? P.S. I like your "grownup afghan"...good name for a pattern, eh? :thumbup: 

Just keep kicking, honey. You're doing fine...


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes indeed


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

Judy Temple said:


> A thread: That sounds like a winner. Judy T
> 
> I can't figure out how to put the "reply" under the statement so they end up not making sense.


I'm trying to figure it out, too. Let's see if this works....


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

bossybritches said:


> I'm trying to figure it out, too. Let's see if this works....


wow! It works.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't we all need to have somewhere to offload and wonderful if someone is prepared to listen and respond! As I get older I find my old friends joining their pets 'over the rainbow bridge', and it is not easy trying to make new friends when you can't get out easily - so yes, let's have a Natter Line!

Edna


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

bossybritches said:


> wow! It works.


Press Quote Reply. The text box will appear; write your reply below the original quote; press send. I think.


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

bossybritches said:


> I think you are awesome and amazing. And understand you quite easily. Just put your book back up for sale. Who knows-- you might turn a profit? P.S. I like your "grownup afghan"...good name for a pattern, eh? :thumbup:
> 
> Just keep kicking, honey. You're doing fine...


@Eileen...


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Ruth Ray said:


> I am in Schuykill County-very close to the county seat of Pottsville, PA.
> Most people never heard of it. Small county, small town. I am about an hour from any place most people know of - Allentown, Reading, Harrisburg,
> Hershey (the last 2 more like an hour and 15 minutes).


I believe you are not too far from Yuengling Brewery, America's oldest brewery  That part of the sate has a wonderful rich history of coal mining and strong / independent people. Hope you enjoy living there, you can always PM me.


----------



## Gram2three (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, I didn't realize that there were people that didn't have any social life. Is it because you live rurally? When I moved to another state, I knew no one for a long time. Finally joined a couple of clubs and met people. I don't get too friendly with neighbors however. Some times it is hard to trust people if you have been burned too. I totally understand that. Here is a good place to meet people and chat.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


We all need social interaction..sometimes even a hug..we're human and need to reach out to someone sometimes..join a group of people of whom you share the same interests..be it a knitting, gardening, reading that way you see and feel the human side of life..


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

What a lovely thread. Let's all keep talking.


----------



## eumaralla (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi from one Judy to another. I live in New South Wales Australia & have just sent off my 1st swap to Tasmania. I have just read Educating Alice. Young girl who lived in the city & went backpacking as a governess on a Queensland cattle station. Fell in love with a young jackeroo. I knit & my project at the moment is felting slippers. Tail end of Autumn coming into Winter over here. Lit the fire to night just to take the chill off the air. Retired with 3 children and 9 g/kids. Happy chatting. Judy


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Having worked as an inside structural steel salesman for many, many years before retirement, I'm not crazy about talking on the phone for any length of time. I really enjoy the posts on this forum though and add comments from time to time. As I am planning on full retirement the end of this month, you all will have to put up with more comments than usual . BTW, I have lived alone for over 20 years and love it. I have my critters for company, dogs, a cat, chickens and guinea fowl. I do not have family close, but do have a couple of good friends and a phone and computer .


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Gram2three said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that there were people that didn't have any social life. Is it because you live rurally? When I moved to another state, I knew no one for a long time. Finally joined a couple of clubs and met people. I don't get too friendly with neighbors however. Some times it is hard to trust people if you have been burned too. I totally understand that. Here is a good place to meet people and chat.


People who have "no social life," as you put it, are often going through difficult times. Unemployment, illness, losing a spouse to death or divorce, financial crisis, and many other issues can make it hard to leave the safe haven of their homes. Sometimes we feel judged by others because of our choices. Sometimes people ask nosy or insensitive questions and when we set boundaries, we are viewed as rude and unfriendly. It's better to be alone than have your peace of mind destroyed.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Hi, I am 65 and have just realized that I like staying at home alone. I don't like to even go to the grocery store. I knit for charity at our local hospital and love the look on peoples faces and especailly when I take toys to the kids. But, I don't like shopping, never have, and most days you can find me in front of my computer or on the couch knitting.
> I guess I have adjusted to this life because when the phone rings that is an interference with my time doing what I want to do.
> Do ya'll think I need a shrink? I don't. I like it like this. I like the quite and the peace of being alone with my computer and my knitting.
> I have met some really wonderfully here and 2 of those people have become good friends. I love talking to them every day.


Talk about 2 peas in a pod. I'm the same way. Maybe it had something to do with working in hospitality for 20+ years and always having to be nice to people. Now I just want to be left alone and be grouchy if that's the way I feel. I'm not keen on going out anywhere either - even grocery shopping. I suppose part of it stems from my back problems and the fact that it hurts to go places and do things. I'd rather be at the computer or in my recliner with my needlework. However, I do feel like I'm becoming isolated. I've realized if I need help or even do want somebody to talk to, my choices are getting limited. Like somebody else said earlier, the cats aren't especially good conversaltionalists.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

marileej said:


> I would like to join in. Although this might be a bad week to do so. I am in the midst of major flooding from heavy rainfall in the last 24 hours in metro Chicago. with the events in Boston and Texas, and now our weather, TV is so sad with all of our news events and my dogs are mad at me because I will not let them stay outside in the flooded yard. I need some sunshine!


Yes, no knitting for me either today as I have to try and get water out of the carpeting in the basement and wash and dry quilt fabric that I forgot to move up a level. Yesterday I fixed the sump pump so at least that is working in case it rains again. I keep remembering we were in a drought last year.


----------



## Gram2three (Feb 1, 2013)

You are so right. This is a good way to share thoughts and experiences.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> Oh yes! I love to chat. I am at home all day mostly after having to give up my job as a staff nurse due to Rheumatoid Athritis. As my condition is progressing I now have to use a electric wheelchair and find myself talking to almost everything in the house. The cat dissapeared the other day and I am sure she went out to buy a set of headphones (LOL). I find myself talking away and puting the world to rights. So is you need to chat I am your girl.
> Keep in touch.
> 
> Janisxx


Oh, yes, if only the right people were listening I could put the world to rights, politically. Other times I just wish I could talk (show) someone who is interested in knitting basic things about knitting.


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


Count me in. I'm 61 live with my daughter and family. Have my own little space here by myself and l keep pretty much to myself. Never want to be an interfering mother-in-law. I take care of my 4yr old grandson so that is the majority of my daily conversation.
My daughter has no interest in knitting or other crafts so other than this forum there is no one else to talk to. Have lived in this neighborhood for 3 yrs and don't know a soul. Have tried but no one is that friendly.
I am disabled so don't get out much.

Thanks for letting me chew your ear!!!

Janice


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I will be 62 this fall,all is not lost just a little muddled at times ,on your book just look through it and pick out something you like.


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Call me. [email protected] I know what you are talking about. Nowadays it's hard to find a friend. Most people are in to themselves.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I think we all feel like that sometimes. Fortunately I have made friends with several people from KP. I sometimes answer a comment here, or they PM me for one of my posts. A friendship begins. If I feel lonely I email one of these friends. And I hear back soon after. I'm fortunate to have found these fabulous people here on KP. After all we have knitting in common just to begin.


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

What a great thread. i,too, look for other women to chat with. my circle of friends is becoming so small. one dear friend moved up in the economic status and moved to a 'better' neihborhood and I rarely see her anymore. when I do we really don't have anything in common to chat about. My other close friend is so involved with her grandchildren that I don't call her much anymore. When I do, she is off to a soccor game, or a piano recital or having a grandchild over for a special weekend she has no time to talk. My sister is the same way. So involved in her granchildrens lives she has no time for anything else. My other two sisters are states away. My husband is newly retired but having him about isn't the same. he has established a routine wth his radio's and books. The dog just goes on snoozing when I chat and the cats give me a who cares when I chat about anything other than giving them a treat. i'm active in my church and volunteer as a master Gardener with the Extension Office so I do get out and about but there are days when I would just love to chat. let's keep this thread going.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> People who have "no social life," as you put it, are often going through difficult times. Unemployment, illness, losing a spouse to death or divorce, financial crisis, and many other issues can make it hard to leave the safe haven of their homes. Sometimes we feel judged by others because of our choices. Sometimes people ask nosy or insensitive questions and when we set boundaries, we are viewed as rude and unfriendly. It's better to be alone than have your peace of mind destroyed.


Well said, TG. The other thing I have found of late is that people are so set in their current lives, they do not seem to want to find the time for new friends-even people with whom they have alot in common.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

I love to be alone so I can do what I want when I want--eat, or not; nap; compute; read; knit; control the remote control; but, after 35 years as a teacher, I miss the voices--including my own. Every Wed. and Sun. I used to call my folks and talk for perhaps an hour. They're not there any more, but I still find myself thinking, "Time to call Mom. I want to tell her...," and then I remember. Now I find myself saving up bits of news or thoughts to tell friends when I see or call them. When we meet I just start babbling and am far more garrulous than I ever used to be in the desperation to reveal whatever non-event has occupied my time since we last spoke. I hardly let them get in a word edgewise. Pitiful... Now I understand why my aunt (my uncle was very hard of hearing) used to call and bend my mom's ear ad infinitum. 

Oops! Gotta go! Time for NCIS reruns!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Me too, count me in! I moved about 4 years ago and soon broke my leg and have not been able to work. I am not married and since I don't get out much (still can't walk without pain) so I don't meet many people. I am always looking for new friends.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I've read what everybody has said, and I'm just kind of rambling here.
It started out with needing to talk to someone. And then somebody changed talking to chatting and I'm wondering if we got to a contradiction in terms or two different things? I mean, I'd like somebody to talk to too, but I mean like pick up the phone and yak or get together for coffee. I'm not real big on online chatting. My typing isn't all that great, and I don't always put things in type as well as I do when I'm talking out loud. Does that make sense? Maybe because it's easier to flap your lips than wiggle your fingers. 
I suppose we could just keep this thread going and it would kind of be like a conversation, but it's not like really sitting down and talking with somebody, is it? I mean, I post a comment and then I have to wait until I get a notice in my email that somebody posted something to the thread so I can get back to it, and that might not be until 4-6 hours later or even the next day, and I lose all sense of continuity. 
Maybe we could start PMing people we'd like to talk to and then add their information in the BuddyList section? I know there are a lot of people that post stuff that I'd like to respond to and get to know them better, but the PM's and posts just seem to take so long. 
I mean like Frederieke. I'd love to sit and talk to her for hours and hear all about Austria. I would love to go to Vienna some day or Salzburg or Innsbruck or all over Germany too. My maternal grandmother was from Berlin and my maternal grandfather was from the area of the Black Forest. My great-grandparents on my fathers side were from Saxony, So I grew up with a strong German heritage. In fact my mother didn't learn English until she went to public school. They all spoke German at home and at the parochial school she went to when they lived on the farm.
My grandpa used to make all his own sauerkraut, by the way. Only he quit doing that before I was old enough to appreciate sauerkraut. 
Anyway, I like almost all kinds of needlework - knitting, crocheting, counted cross stitch, crewel, needlepoint. I'm not too keen on latch hook. And I'd love to learn to tat.
I also love cooking, baking and candymaking. I was a really avid gardener before I started having such bad back problems. Now I can barely mow the lawn in the summer. I had to quit work at the hotel I was at, because my back wouldn't take it. Then I went into insurance, but I really can't even get out and do that anymore. I'm in my first appeal for disability, and I'm trying to find something so I can work from home. I took early retirement, but I barely get enough to get by on that. 
Oh, and I'm nuts about Christmas and cats. I have so many ornaments that I have 2 Christmas trees, and I have 2 cats (I'd like more, but my partner says 2 is enough - one for each lap - only they both fight over mine)
So if anybody wants to talk - as in on the phone talk, PM me and we could exchange phone numbers. I have unlimited long distance in the US, so calling you wouldn't be a problem for me.
And if there's anybody from the Appleton, WI area that would like to just get together for a stitch'n'bitch, that's good too. I used to teach the needlework class at the Thompson Community Center back in the late 90's. Then I got a daytime job and had to give it up. I really miss those Monday afternoons.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Hi, I am 65 and have just realized that I like staying at home alone. I don't like to even go to the grocery store. I knit for charity at our local hospital and love the look on peoples faces and especailly when I take toys to the kids. But, I don't like shopping, never have, and most days you can find me in front of my computer or on the couch knitting.
> I guess I have adjusted to this life because when the phone rings that is an interference with my time doing what I want to do.
> Do ya'll think I need a shrink? I don't. I like it like this. I like the quite and the peace of being alone with my computer and my knitting.
> I have met some really wonderfully here and 2 of those people have become good friends. I love talking to them every day.


Hi DonnieK, This sounds a lot like myself. No we don't need a shrink. We are at peace with ourselves and enjoying being surrounded by peace. I know I am a "people person" but at the same time, I do treasure my time alone a lot of the time.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

domesticgod said:


> . I used to teach the needlework class at the Thompson Community Center back in the late 90's. Then I got a daytime job and had to give it up. I really miss those Monday afternoons.


Give them a call! Community ed. programs are always looking for people to teach this 'n that. Especially people with flexible schedules.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi I', 64 alone with 4mon puppy.... My peaceful knitting time seems to be gone and it's very frustrating. Maggie is lots of company; however she still thinks it good to put her paws on the counters, take everything that's laying on them and run. I got 3 rows on the wingspan done last knit and frogged it could keep muy mind safe to figure out what to do next. Sounds like we all have lots in common. misplacing this and buying that only not to recall why we wanted it. Have a good day.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi I', 64 alone with 4mon puppy.... My peaceful knitting time seems to be gone and it's very frustrating. Maggie is lots of company; however she still thinks it good to put her paws on the counters, take everything that's laying on them and run. I got 3 rows on the wingspan done last knit and frogged it could keep muy mind safe to figure out what to do next. Sounds like we all have lots in common. misplacing this and buying that only not to recall why we wanted it. Have a good day.


----------



## Barbara S. (Feb 15, 2013)

Judy: I once had a pen pal in New Jersy; we've lost touch and I think she is deceased. I send Christmas cards still and they aren't returned so...not sure. Maybe this would be an avenue for some of your loneliness. If you are able volunteering is a good source for loneliness too and so many areas need volunteers. I'm still able to be 'out and about' and that helps; I'm Queen Mum for a Red Hat group and also belong to some other ladies groups; plus play bridge. Thus, my quiet times aren't a problem and I'm not lonely when alone.
Best wishes in your new chat groups. Blessings!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

From all the people replying to your post I don't think you will be lonely for long. I would love to join a thread with you.


----------



## Grace Strickman (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes. I do. I send emails to my neighbors whom I don't know well.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy cats! 8 pages of responses from one day? Do we have a common thread here? I love this forum and consider you guys my invisible friends. My day starts with church and then KP time. I am so grateful for this forum in more ways than one. Thanks all and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


I worded from home the last 7 years. I am divorced so there is only me in the house. I thought it was very quite then. In December I was laid off. I have not been able to get a job since then. I now know what quite is. No clients to call and no co workers to send me emails. I would love a thread for this.

Deb


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I work from home, have a husband who is the "strong, quiet type, and cannot for the life of me learn cat speak (I have nine of them - I think they speak different dialects).

How can I be lonely with all that company? Easy - no one with whom to share except kids, home, and fur. Lost most physical friends when I started working from home, with long and strange hours. Now my friends are mostly virtual.

Thank heavens for this site!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I am 62 as well. I look after little kids in my home during the day, so the conversation is almost non-existent! The parents are tired of talking with me at pickup time..LOL!
I am an avid reader as well. I get the books from the library. My daughter and GD live in Scotland, and we Skype every Sunday so I can see them and talk to them.
My DH leaves at 6:30 am and gets home at 6:30 pm so I don't get to talk to him much either. Eldest daughter and GD that live in town are super busy so don't see them much either. A few people here on KP decided to add each other to Skype so we could see who we were talking too. Talked to a couple of them, but then it went by the wayside.
Anyone wants to chat about anything is welcome. Want to add me to Skype.PM me and I will give you my contact name. 

June


----------



## Grace Strickman (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes. but do you also feel someone invisible trying to talk to you at certain time of the day?


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


That's exactly why I'm on KP


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Do I have to watch for it or can we just continue this thread?
> Can I post a question here that I've been thinking about for a couple of days? (I guess I'm going to anyway...)
> Do any of you have family that's moved way, away that you have a hard time keeping in touch with? One of my sisters moved, with her family - then husband and three little kids, to Australia from Toronto. My other sisters and I have tried and tried over the years to keep in touch and it's like pulling teeth. She'll say she's going to try harder and it never seems to happen. We end up getting ticked off and then we don't call for too long. She's been there for 20 years now, the kids are grown and, although we have seen them when they've traveled to North America, we sometimes just want more! I live pretty far from home, in Florida, and make sure I talk to everyone at home all the time. Okay, that's my family away vent.
> Oh, now I've asked and my husband is home ... time for dinner. I'll check in later. Bye for now.


My husband, son and I moved away from family more than 40 years ago, and I have always felt, if I didn't make the effort to keep in touch we would have no relationship with my family. I am the one who calls everyone and we are the ones who travels to visit. Most of the family lives 30 to 45 minutes from each other but do not visit or call each other. They are so wrapped up in themselves!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Vulcan1957 said:


> On those quiet days I will often just let the sales person go on and on and ask tons of questions, eventually they hang up on me, of course my conversations sometimes are one sided, they probably think they have a crazy person on the other end....LOL!


on days i am feeling 'better' i like to have fun with the sales person, it beats being rude to them, as they are only doing their job, but i still am annoyed when they call!
sometimes i just go on & on talking talking talking, about anything really, until they say 'sorry to have bothered you, but i must be going' ha ha ha
:lol:


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Vulcan1957 said:


> On those quiet days I will often just let the sales person go on and on and ask tons of questions, eventually they hang up on me, of course my conversations sometimes are one sided, they probably think they have a crazy person on the other end....LOL!


on days i am feeling 'better' i like to have fun with the sales person, it beats being rude to them, as they are only doing their job, but i still am annoyed when they call!
sometimes i just go on & on talking talking talking, about anything really, until they say 'sorry to have bothered you, but i must be going' ha ha ha 
:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Allways, Sometimes it's just me and the computer and I have to do all the work.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, please include me in your thread as married, have one cat who has cancer and I have a terminal illness so have lots of friends on KP but would enjoy a lot more people.

I start day with coffee (need the caffeine) take several pills, eat breakfast then open KP to read.

I knit, crochet, made doily in Avatar so love to meet new people.


----------



## knitpatch (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree. Sometimes it is nice to be able to vent to someone. I am a caregiver and it is hard trying to keep a positive attitude and put on a good front for everyone when all I really want to do is hold my head and scream. This forum has helped me a lot this past few months. I don't often log in and reply but it helps to read all the comments and answer to questions. I have also learned a lot to help with my knitting.


----------



## wendyheather (Oct 21, 2011)

Great idea! I'm 64 and live with hubby who spends most of his time on the computer, and has times when he doesn't speak to me, so I definitely need this thread!

My Daisy (avatar) is a good listener, but doesn't say much, although, to be fair, she does make "contentment noises" when I stroke her in the night on my several trips to the bathroom!!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

If someone starts a continuing thread, please count me in. We moved to a different city a few months ago. I am retired and Husband is semi-retired and works from home, but he is not a talker. I need on-line friends to talk with and local friends to discuss sewing, knitting, crochet, books, flower and herb gardening, decorating, cooking, family, traveling and to go shopping and out to lunch with.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

eileenk said:


> I have to warn you..I am 62 and have some "non-thinking" days! Did you guys see my post today....I bought a used book and now that it came I cannot for the life of me remember which pattern I "just had to have"; now I have a whole book of them! Hey I got a $12.95 book for $3.00 and free shipping!


Sometimes my yarn store purchases are the same. I get home with yarn, look at it and think, "Why did I buy that? I'm not sure what I'll do with it."


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

i love to talk to people too.. my dh and i run out of things to talk about after retiring i miss female comaraderie so feel free to talk.. i to live thro reading on here to see how others live..Have a Great Day..deb


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

NellieKnitter said:


> If someone starts a continuing thread, please count me in. We moved to a different city a few months ago. I am retired and Husband is semi-retired and works from home, but he is not a talker. I need on-line friends to talk with and local friends to discuss sewing, knitting, crochet, books, flower and herb gardening, decorating, cooking, family, traveling and to go shopping and out to lunch with.


That's why I love this site. If I talk to my husband about knitting or sewing projects, his eyes glaze over. He's not a big talker and he isn't interested in knowing about my project plans.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

but isn't that what the 'chat' section is for? non-knit/cr
talk.
a place to just sit & chat? 
that's why i come here, like most of you, i spend my mornings with a cup of tea & my friends on KP, this works for me,


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

So, is anyone gardening this year? I raise herbs and have a large vegetable garden. I always try new seeds or plants. I haven't got much in the ground yet but have starts on all but tomatoes - I usually buy those.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

My DH's aunt and I get on the phone once a week and talk for a couple of hours. I also have a friend that calls every few weeks,and we talk for a long time. DH knows when he gets a busy signal,I am talking to one of them. I work at home,and DH is a truck driver,and is gone 4-5 weeks. Just me and the dog. I moved away from some of my family-TOO much drama! They don't even know where me and one of my brothers are.We live next to each other. Never hear from DD,so I assume she's o.k. I design and sew children's heirloom clothes for a high-end children's store. Been doing this 34 yrs. I also bake,love to crochet,knit,and read,and very involved with church friends. KP is the highlight of my day. I have learned so much from everyone.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is one of things that is wonderful about this forum! I think all of us are "talkers" but spend more time on our crafts than talking! I have always been the type to only have one or two friends and I don't get out much except into the woods to walk, bike, etc. It would be a good thing to have a thread everyday just to talk!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So, is anyone gardening this year? I raise herbs and have a large vegetable garden. I always try new seeds or plants. I haven't got much in the ground yet but have starts on all but tomatoes - I usually buy those.


I have started some peppers, chives and catmint. Have my onion sets but after I turned the garden over it rained (duh) and now it is still raining! Will hopefully get them in the ground in a few days. Also have some snap peas to plant. They are cold tolerant so a few more cold nights will not hurt them!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

The name 'Kneedy Knitters' has just been suggested to me.


----------



## Grace Strickman (Sep 17, 2012)

I am a caretaker. I understand what you mean. Life is not perfect. But I think by the time I learned how to manage things my health has already been ruined.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

our problem here is the weather we have rain and or snow (tody) and everyday for last 2 months..my sis is organic farmer and she has talked my DH into helping her grow squash and pumpkins for Organic Valley so they r getting nervous as the weather is being uncooperative.. we cant change mother nature..have good day all..


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd be more than happy to "talk" with you...any time!! I live in a very small town, which I have dubbed "Boredumville." I think that I know how you feel.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

threekidsmom said:


> God bless each of you! Loneliness is a horrible thing. I remember when I was young and newly married, living in a strange place, I was so lonely, I considered putting an ad up on the grocery store message board,asking for a friend!


Judging by your avatar, you have a very cute friend now.


----------



## Jenihill1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Boy, that sounds like something I need too -just someone to talk to, especially when things start to bog a person down from time to time. 

I'm not "alone" per se -as my daughter and two younger grandchildren live with me, for now. However, she is planning to move away from here sometime this summer and of course, that means the grandchildren go too. THAT really depresses me as they have been here with me since they were born. Her move brings other major issues with it too -like whether I will be able to keep my house which has been in the family since my grandparents built it 110 years ago. Just something else to worry about. Never though as I faced leaving my 60s that I might also be leaving this old house behind too. And that scares me - a lot.

So having people to chat with, in my opinion, sounds like a darned good idea!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I totally understand what all of you are saying. Life can get very lonely, and things can change in a flash. Hope this keeps going somehow.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


I think we all need to do this more often. A thread on talking sounds great to me. I am an empty nester with a DH who has dementia and in a wheelchair and my daughter has Asperger's autism. Her husband has brain damage. So . . . . my life settles on yarn and fiber, keeping house, tending our pets, my DH, my "kids", cooking, and this forum. I may not always respond but I do love to talk about just about anything. :thumbup:


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

I love the thought of wonderfully, warm, friendly conversations. Count me in too. How about this for a title: The Chatterboxes?


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

This really touches me because my mother was placed in a nursing home, under the control of a step sister who was POA. She was 3 states away and called me sometimes talking about how lonely she was. My heart broke every time because she was in a location where it was just the step sister and her husband, and both worked. I still cry sometimes about it, because I think loneliness killed her. Yes, I do think that people can actually die from loneliness.

I get lonely sometimes, and if I didn't have my computer, my car for transportation and a nice church family of friends, I don't know what I'd do.

Try to keep yourself busy with things that you love to do, and perhaps you could join a senior center where you can make friends and enjoy activities with others. Some of them even provide transportation, if you need it.

I will be praying for you!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

yarncrazy102 said:


> I think we all need to do this more often. A thread on talking sounds great to me. I am an empty nester with a DH who has dementia and in a wheelchair and my daughter has Asperger's autism. Her husband has brain damage. So . . . . my life settles on yarn and fiber, keeping house, tending our pets, my DH, my "kids", cooking, and this forum. I may not always respond but I do love to talk about just about anything. :thumbup:


There is a chat group that does have chats running and ongoing. http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-102-1.html

Here is the first chat that was started in this section:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82412-1.html


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Vulcan1957 said:


> On those quiet days I will often just let the sales person go on and on and ask tons of questions, eventually they hang up on me, of course my conversations sometimes are one sided, they probably think they have a crazy person on the other end....LOL!


That is funny!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> So, is anyone gardening this year? I raise herbs and have a large vegetable garden. I always try new seeds or plants. I haven't got much in the ground yet but have starts on all but tomatoes - I usually buy those.


My neighborhood association does not allow us to have a garden in the yard, but I plan to have a tomatoes plant in a pot and grow herbs in pots and in the flower beds.


----------



## Grace Strickman (Sep 17, 2012)

Anything? I have the most strange things happening at my house last few years. Due to the warming weather and increasing number of flies I bought two new fly swatters: one for the kitchen one for my husband to use at his computer area. The one for the kitchen has vanished.
A few weeks ago my husband' toy fur dog disappeared from its regular sitting place above the computer on a metal shelf. I wonder if Houdini( someone in the neighborhood) or a spirit was doing this.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Sign me up to the thread if you start one. I love to talk. MarionP


----------



## SaraBethS (Apr 18, 2013)

If anyone just wants to talk I have skype you can add me. just let me know that your from here an I'll add you.
denim_babie
or add me on facebook
Sara Beth Hamelin
I love to talk an meet new people


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday for Sunday and I will talk ANYTIME René22


----------



## loust (Mar 20, 2013)

I am with you all. Sometimes I can't remember what I went into another room for. I am by myself since my Man friend died a month ago, I am lost to have someone to chat to. My TV never seems to want to answer my questions or talk to me.  
I have never like to live alone since my husband of 40yrs died 9 years ago. So would like to join in with the conversation. I am new on this site.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have made sauerkraut, but I never heard of fermenting other veggies other than pickles. I do pickled lots of vegetables. Last year I put up Chow Chow (shredded cabbage, green tomatoes, onions, red pepper, cauliflower, and carrots), Fancy Mixed Vegetables with capers and olives, and bread & butter pickles. I'll have to check out fermenting vegetables. After they ferment, do you can them? That's what I did with my sauerkraut.


----------



## Grace Strickman (Sep 17, 2012)

Can you name the musical bands or singersthat include a food in their name?


----------



## Oregon Jean (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd love to have someone to chat with. I am 75 and my husband is 78 and many of our friends and relatives are dead and gone. It would be fun to have some friends on this forum. I feel that many of us are in the same predicament and perhaps have some problems and thoughts we would like to share with others. Hope something will develop from this. Oregon Jean


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

Meatloaf.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

Grace Strickman said:


> Can you name the musical bands or singersthat include a food in their name?


Meatloaf.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

And this is so appropriate today.
I am so nervous about all that is happening in Boston right now.
It is comforting to know I can come to KP and find a friend to chat with.
Linda


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL me too .. i have no social life to speak of,, its just work and home.. and in 2 months my job ends.. then its just home and KP and the dogs and the cats... now im depressing my self I;ll ya if it wasnt for KP.. i would be totally lost!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Me too. I am 73 & live with me 2 sons in their 30s and are not very talkative. We are new in town and don't have anyone to really talk to. I find myself talk to people in checkout lines and anyone who is looking at yarn in Michaels, Joanne's or Wal Mart. So sign me up. We could call it the "Chatty Needlecrafters". That would encompass all knitters, crocheters, tatters, etc.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> And this is so appropriate today.
> I am so nervous about all that is happening in Boston right now.
> It is comforting to know I can come to KP and find a friend to chat with.
> Linda


It is a bit disconcerting today with the search in Boston, my niece lives in Waltham and is on lock down right now....the search continues for the 2nd suspect. Hope they find him soon without further incident.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I also have lonely days as mostly I read and knit. You could talk to me anytime. Just pm me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

jberg said:


> Holy cats! 8 pages of responses from one day? Do we have a common thread here? I love this forum and consider you guys my invisible friends. My day starts with church and then KP time. I am so grateful for this forum in more ways than one. Thanks all and Happy Needling. jberg


It does seem like we have lots of topics in Chit Chat - pets, jokes, family issues, politics, etc. I am interested in gardening and I've seen books mentioned as a topic and history, and those are interests of mine too. Seems like knitting and crocheting are already covered in Main Topics, but maybe also needs to be a thread as the topics in the Main Topics section are focused only on a select number of questions. What about quilting? I have quilted for years, but find if I have a question that I only have one friend who I can ask for advice. Seems like we would need threads for each topic.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

It is so scary. I live alone. The greyhounds are no protection lol.
My innards are just trembling over this mess. And I pray no more innocent folks are harmed. I know 2 of the runners who lost their legs in the bombing . That is so hard to deal with.
And my BFF is suppose to land in Logan tomorrow from her vaca in Italy.
Guess all we can do is PRAY.
Linda


peacefulknitter said:


> It is a bit disconcerting today with the search in Boston, my niece lives in Waltham and is on lock down right now....the search continues for the 2nd suspect. Hope they find him soon without further incident.


----------



## SaraBethS (Apr 18, 2013)

I lost my husband of 23 years a year an a half ago he died in a car accident. Our son is 20 years old now.


----------



## Grace Strickman (Sep 17, 2012)

Does your husband's spirit ever come back to visit you by showing signs in the house?


----------



## Cje (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Judy Temple, I'm all ears! what would you like to talk about? You name the topic to start with. Cje


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

love to join in i bore my cat to death i live alone and it an get lonely


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It does seem like we have lots of topics in Chit Chat - pets, jokes, family issues, politics, etc. I am interested in gardening and I've seen books mentioned as a topic and history, and those are interests of mine too. Seems like knitting and crocheting are already covered in Main Topics, but maybe also needs to be a thread as the topics in the Main Topics section are focused only on a select number of questions. What about quilting? I have quilted for years, but find if I have a question that I only have one friend who I can ask for advice. Seems like we would need threads for each topic.


I agree we have many topics we can chat about. I have never quilted but would to. Can a 73 yr old learn? I thing so. I taught myself to knit @ 69. Why not. I just rec'd a new sewing machine for my Birthday. I love to read. and I just love to talk about anything. lol.


----------



## SaraBethS (Apr 18, 2013)

Used to but I have a fiance that lives in Scotland now. Before I came over to be with him my husband used to come to me in dreams an tell me its ok an that I will be ok.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

you can learn anything at any age i am 58 and trying to learn how to crochet


----------



## Ark-Linda (Jun 13, 2011)

My husband and I moved to a very small town 600 miles from our hometowns. We had lived in our former home for 25 years. We have lived here going on 14 years. My husband works, so he chats with the guys at work. Me, I knit or read. This place isn't friendly. Polite-yes--friendly not so much. I tried for a long time to have a friend, but after being used and abused I give up. I used to be a very social person. I'm sad because of how this move has turned out. I'll be 64 in June. I really think I'm just taking up space.


----------



## SaraBethS (Apr 18, 2013)

My grandmother tough me to crochet as a kid but my fiance tough me to knit.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

DeeDeeF said:


> You'll remember in the middle of the night which one is was! I'd love to be able to just have a nice conversation some days. Sign me up if you start a thread! Everyone think of a "Catchy Title"!


Hows this one.... "Chit Chat, Imagine that!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Grace Strickman said:


> Can you name the musical bands or singersthat include a food in their name?


Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I would love to join the group. I'm not sure how these separate groups work but I do prefer to remain within the KP site. This string was already 11 pages long when I found it, tho, and that's a LOT of blogs. Could it be broken down into topics?? 

For a smile, our woodpecker is back. So what? This is what - he comes every day between 5 and 6am in the Spring and pecks on the metal air diffuser on our roof. You haven't lived until you wake up to a woodpecker beating away on metal!!! The only cure is to ignore him (NOT).

Some of our discussions could be other frustrations, right?!!! LOL


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SaraBethS said:


> Used to but I have a fiance that lives in Scotland now. Before I came over to be with him my husband used to come to me in dreams an tell me its ok an that I will be ok.


My mother did that after she died. She said almost the same thing. I was grieving so hard, and it didn't take the grief away, but it comforted me.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Click the quoe reply button Judy.


Judy Temple said:


> A thread: That sounds like a winner. Judy T
> 
> I can't figure out how to put the "reply" under the statement so they end up not making sense.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Sorry quote reply


Irene Kidney said:


> Click the quoe reply button Judy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello, I would like to join in with you in this chat.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

morningdew said:


> you can learn anything at any age i am 58 and trying to learn how to crochet


I taught myself to crochet at 62. Had struggled with it once or twice years earlier and just gave up. It finally worked when I got determined to do it. I became an antique dealer after retirement, got a number of pillowcases at auction that were embroidered but needed crochet edgings. Got some Work Basket magazines too with patterns for edgings. Struggled to find crochet thread #30 to create the edgings, and taught myself to do it. Almost went blind in the process, but was proud of the result.

Crochet is still not something I love to do, but I was confident enough to make some baby blankets. I feel confident now about doing it, but I prefer to knit.


----------



## skmcgee287 (Oct 27, 2012)

Prayers for all of you and all others who have lost family or friends. Alos to those who have been hurt.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> Smashing Pumpkins


Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

70 years old and limited mobility. would love to chat.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm 82 and a widow now since October. I don't drive but I am fortunate that DD, DS and older granddaughter live within a couple of blocks and chauffeur me around when needed. Also a 17 y/o granddaughter lives with me (and has all her life). Until 7 years ago when we moved I went to the Y 3x a week for a water aerobics class and made many friends there. We still meet once a month for lunch but our group has shrunk down to 10-12 from about 20 or more. We lost five last year alone. Ranged from 70 to 95! I enjoy reading along with needlework and rarely find myself "lonely." I grew up in a rural area and not in a large family so being alone is kinda natural for me....find my own entertainment. The advent of the computer certainly helps in this respect....I love playing canasta on Pogo with other live souls.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

What about family that has left and avoids contact with you? My daughter & her son (now 20) used to live in a mobile home in our yard. Last fall they left, each to a different place, & won't give us any information of where they are living. I phone but they will not pick up or answer messages. I e-mail & get no replies. I see grandson when I let him know money has arrived but that is it. I got no response to Christmas or Easter invites. It is really hard as grandson grew up in our home & is just like one of my own.


----------



## miko (Feb 23, 2011)

I think we should call it
CHATTER BOX


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That's why I love this site. If I talk to my husband about knitting or sewing projects, his eyes glaze over. He's not a big talker and he isn't interested in knowing about my project plans.


My DH loves things I make for him but anything to do with creating these things? I thought he was the only one who glazed his eyes! :lol: His comment: "That's nice." I once said I had spent $300 on yarn when bringing in 6 skeins of Super Saver and he said, "That's nice." Do they ever hear us??


----------



## miko (Feb 23, 2011)

yarncrazy102 said:


> My DH loves things I make for him but anything to do with creating these things? I thought he was the only one who glazed his eyes! :lol: His comment: "That's nice." I once said I had spent $300 on yarn when bringing in 6 skeins of Super Saver and he said, "That's nice." Do they ever hear us??


NO, they don't. Mine is the same way. He's so money conscious I try to get his attention that way. lol


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I like "chatter box" when anyone needs to talk just go to this general chit-chat site. title your talk CHATTER BOX AND start your topic. Then everyone on this chat today will know a chat is in progress. "Wait a minute", "Wait a minute", "Wait a minute", "Wait a minute", isn't that what we are doing now? Just talking. I think we are already doing it. We could all take time to introduce ourselves, today and it would be so nice to have some KP friends across the pond and all over the world.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*There is a chat group that does have chats running and ongoing. http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-102-1.html

Here is the first chat that was started in this section:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82412-1.html
I would suggest you all may want to check this out and see if you would be able to do your chatter box thing there. It is only a suggestion as this type of forum section has already been established for folks like you all -- those wanting and needing to expand their contacts for companionship reasons.* Zoe


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Judy Temple said:


> A thread: That sounds like a winner. Judy T
> 
> I can't figure out how to put the "reply" under the statement so they end up not making sense.


Judy, to make your reply follow the comment use the "quote reply" function. At the bottom of the comment you want to reply to, click on "quote reply" and a box will come up for you to type in. Your reply will be attached to the original statement.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

Can I be included too? I have a very loving dh that works all day praise be he has a job. I'm home alone with the dog and a cat and 5 kittens. The kittens are only 17 days old. So yes I get lonley and I'll be 61 on May 26th.


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, I know the feeling, I moved from a very small town where I knew lots of people to a larger town, where I do not know too many, except for neighbour next door. I do have the advantage that my daughter is on next road. I live with my younger son, but he works away all week, hence I do lots of knitting, crocheting and always baking. which most times I give away. My thing is trying to find a companion to go travelling with once in a while. My sister and I always went together, but she is in the UK along with most of my family, but she cannot travel much anymore due to heart conditions. The only thing with her was she always wanted to go to a beach resort, which is nice but I like to sightsee and go to places of interest, too old to sit on beach all day. Anyways got that all off my chest. Thanks for letting me vent.Jill


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


Same here I love to chat


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been coming on here just a short time and cinsider each and every one of u my new friends. Not too long ago my two dearest friends passedcon and here I am, almist 57 with absolutely no friends, don't evn have siblings, do u know how hard it is to make new friends at my age? Everyone already has friendsm I have noone but don't feel so alone when I post on here, always some friendly and helpful dvice and I thank u all for being here


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> So, is anyone gardening this year? I raise herbs and have a large vegetable garden. I always try new seeds or plants. I haven't got much in the ground yet but have starts on all but tomatoes - I usually buy those.


My husband always had a great vegetable garden. In fact to good. One day we gave away 16 kg of strawberries we picked that day. He had so many herbs. I miss the fresh vegetables. Unfortunately where we live the soil is just sand, sand and more sand. It needs a lot of fertiliser to grow vegies. It also requires a lot of water. We have very severe water restrictions. We can only water using a sprinkler and fixed hose on 2 days a week, between the hours of 6.00 pm and 6.00 am, and no watering using a sprinkler and fixed hose during Autumn months. You can water using a hand held hose, but who wants to stand for hours hosing the garden? With the sandy soil the water just keeps going down, down, down. As a result we have grown a lot of trees, native trees. They provide shelter and shade as well as food for the birds. Unfortunately, they provide too much shade for the vegies to grow properly, veggies need sunlight. The roots of the trees also compete with the veggies for any nourishment. The fine roots also make it difficult to dig in the garden, but they prevent soil erosion. The upside, the leaves are left to mulch on the ground and they are enriching the soil, gradually. The top soil now looks more like garden mulch.

Result, I am not very keen on stumbling around in the dark to change the sprinkler position, nor am I prepared to pay over $200 for water every 6 months just to water the veggies. No veggie garden.


----------



## hleavy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Judy-

My name is Helen and I have been a life-long knitter. I am a pediatric emergency room nurse.

Two of my favorite authors are Diane Gabaldon and Roberta Gellis, both of whom have websites. Gabaldon wrote a seriesd called the Outlander books, about a time traveler who goes back to 18th century Scotlland and America. They are very well written and each one is almost a 1000 pages. Roberta Gellis has written numerous medieval novels, also fairly long and with incredible detail.

Take care-

Helen


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Hilary Olive said:


> My husband always had a great vegetable garden. In fact to good. One day we gave away 16 kg of strawberries we picked that day. He had so many herbs. I miss the fresh vegetables. Unfortunately where we live the soil is just sand, sand and more sand. It needs a lot of fertiliser to grow vegies. It also requires a lot of water. We have very severe water restrictions. We can only water using a sprinkler and fixed hose on 2 days a week, between the hours of 6.00 pm and 6.00 am, and no watering using a sprinkler and fixed hose during Autumn months. You can water using a hand held hose, but who wants to stand for hours hosing the garden? With the sandy soil the water just keeps going down, down, down. As a result we have grown a lot of trees, native trees. They provide shelter and shade as well as food for the birds. Unfortunately, they provide too much shade for the vegies to grow properly, veggies need sunlight. The roots of the trees also compete with the veggies for any nourishment. The fine roots also make it difficult to dig in the garden, but they prevent soil erosion. The upside, the leaves are left to mulch on the ground and they are enriching the soil, gradually. The top soil now looks more like garden mulch.
> 
> Result, I am not very keen on stumbling around in the dark to change the sprinkler position, nor am I prepared to pay over $200 for water every 6 months just to water the veggies. No veggie garden.


That's understandable. Even with good soil, water is needed. We are getting lots now. Everything is greening up, but we had a severe draught last year. I kept my herbs growing. Everything else was a struggle. We were careful about watering, but almost 2 months of over 100 degree temps burned up the beans, and limited the production on everything else. We lost a tree too. Hope this year is better.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks to the person who told me to tap quote reply. Let's see if it works


Judy Temple said:


> A thread: That sounds like a winner. Judy T
> 
> I can't figure out how to put the "reply" under the statement so they end up not making sense.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

iShirl said:


> I would love to join the group. I'm not sure how these separate groups work but I do prefer to remain within the KP site. This string was already 11 pages long when I found it, tho, and that's a LOT of blogs. Could it be broken down into topics??
> 
> For a smile, our woodpecker is back. So what? This is what - he comes every day between 5 and 6am in the Spring and pecks on the metal air diffuser on our roof. You haven't lived until you wake up to a woodpecker beating away on metal!!! The only cure is to ignore him (NOT).
> 
> Some of our discussions could be other frustrations, right?!!! LOL


Your avatar, the black swan, do you also have black swans where you live?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

hleavy said:


> Hi Judy-
> 
> My name is Helen and I have been a life-long knitter. I am a pediatric emergency room nurse.
> 
> ...


I love Diana Gabaldon and read the entire Outlander series to date. I have't read anything by Gellis, but your recommendation will be taken. Thanks


----------



## Kelly1 (Jan 20, 2013)

How about a name for the thread "Just Conversation"


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That's understandable. Even with good soil, water is needed. We are getting lots now. Everything is greening up, but we had a severe draught last year. I kept my herbs growing. Everything else was a struggle. We were careful about watering, but almost 2 months of over 100 degree temps burned up the beans, and limited the production on everything else. We lost a tree too. Hope this year is better.


Your climatic conditions sound very much like ours here. It is supposed to be autumn, but still high temperatures. The hottest April on record. Rain, what is that? Oh yes I remember now, I read about it in a book once. It seems like that to me. They predict rain but it does not come, only a few drops. I have had trees die also. At the beginning of the year I had to have two blue gums cut out. One had died and the other did not look too healthy. I would have left them there but they were too close to the house and I was afraid of dead branches falling onto the roof. My garden consists of what grows, or what survives. I have lots of geraniums as they are so hardy. They say Australia is the dryest continent.

I watched the TV programmes on the dust bowl in the USA in the 1930's. All those dust storms. I hope that never happens again.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Do I have to watch for it or can we just continue this thread?
> 
> Do any of you have family that's moved way, away that you have a hard time keeping in touch with? One of my sisters moved, with her family - then husband and three little kids, to Australia from Toronto. My other sisters and I have tried and tried over the years to keep in touch and it's like pulling teeth. She'll say she's going to try harder and it never seems to happen. We end up getting ticked off and then we don't call for too long. She's been there for 20 years now, the kids are grown and, although we have seen them when they've traveled to North America, we sometimes just want more! I live pretty far from home, in Florida, and make sure I talk to everyone at home all the time. Okay, that's my family away vent.


Oh, yes, I'm with you. I have siblings, children and grandchildren all over the USA and none keep in touch. Especially disappointed with my kids - all grown and most over 40 y/o. No one is closer than 1,000 miles. I'm 73, but that doesn't mean anything, I guess. I love them dearly and want to know what they, my grandchildren and great-grandchildren are doing, but no updates. I've asked for sizes to knit and crochet for them, but no answers to email or phone calls! One daughter I talk with, if I instigate the phone call, but no e-mail answers. With that said, I do have one son in Colorado who does answer my e-mails, especially my text messages. For the first time in my life since my kids left home, this year I will have one of my children and one of my grandchildren with me for Mother's Day this year. - yes, that same son. If they only knew how ecstatically happy it makes us, perhaps they would change before they are in the same boat that we are right now! There is no answer, one can't make anyone do something they don't want to do. I just go about my business and talk on KP. I would like to say my kids are the nicest in the world, but all I can say is that the nicest people are on KP! =>D


----------



## Kelly1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, I make my own kraut all the time, just the correct amount of salt and cabbage and let it ferment. Once it is ready to use, I either freeze or can it. I have also added garlic or hot peppers or chilies. I believe both the kerr and ball canning books tell you how. Here in northern MN we also make something called sour heads, this process you sour the whole cabbage whole and use the leaves to make cabbage rolls we call sarmas, a mixture of ham, sausage, hamburger, garlic and rice.


----------



## Dhiagelev (Mar 8, 2013)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


I am an archetypal loner, BUT, sometimes I do feel the need for a chat. I have friends, but they are not close friends. My daughters all live away and work, and yes, the dog is a great companion but a little on the strong silent side. Maybe we could get a Chatting Paradise going,
I'm never bored, but sometimes think I'm too isolated like many others, especially single retirees.


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

I always just need to talk to someone! When our kids are young we have all their friends parents and their activities to keep us busy, as they and we get older there is a lot more down time. My husband and I live in the country with two golden retrievers, I am a stay at home doggie mom and I can only talk to them so much. I spend my days, walking/running with the dogs, gardening, cooking and knitting. I do get tired of myself!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It does seem like we have lots of topics in Chit Chat - pets, jokes, family issues, politics, etc. I am interested in gardening and I've seen books mentioned as a topic and history, and those are interests of mine too. Seems like knitting and crocheting are already covered in Main Topics, but maybe also needs to be a thread as the topics in the Main Topics section are focused only on a select number of questions. What about quilting? I have quilted for years, but find if I have a question that I only have one friend who I can ask for advice. Seems like we would need threads for each topic.


I have a friend who is an excellent quilter. I could ask her your questions and let you know the answer.


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

yes any time you want to chat


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

KnitPicker said:


> Oh, yes, I'm with you. I have siblings, children and grandchildren all over the USA and none keep in touch. Especially disappointed with my kids - all grown and most over 40 y/o. No one is closer than 1,000 miles. I'm 73, but that doesn't mean anything, I guess. I love them dearly and want to know what they, my grandchildren and great-grandchildren are doing, but no updates. I've asked for sizes to knit and crochet for them, but no answers to email or phone calls! One daughter I talk with, if I instigate the phone call, but no e-mail answers. With that said, I do have one son in Colorado who does answer my e-mails, especially my text messages. For the first time in my life since my kids left home, this year I will have one of my children and one of my grandchildren with me for Mother's Day this year. - yes, that same son. If they only knew how ecstatically happy it makes us, perhaps they would change before they are in the same boat that we are right now! There is no answer, one can't make anyone do something they don't want to do. I just go about my business and talk on KP. I would like to say my kids are the nicest in the world, but all I can say is that the nicest people are on KP! =>D


Talk about petty -- I bought gift cards last November to send to my greats. When no Christmas cards, pictures, telephone calls came -- I spent the cards myself.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> I have a friend who is an excellent quilter. I could ask her your questions and let you know the answer.


I make quilts and as I don't really like to machine quilt I do it all by hand.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My mother did that after she died. She said almost the same thing. I was grieving so hard, and it didn't take the grief away, but it comforted me.


I wish my mom would do that .. i miss her dearly.. she died on this past Thanksgiving day


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

HollyA said:


> I always just need to talk to someone! When our kids are young we have all their friends parents and their activities to keep us busy, as they and we get older there is a lot more down time. My husband and I live in the country with two golden retrievers, I am a stay at home doggie mom and I can only talk to them so much. I spend my days, walking/running with the dogs, gardening, cooking and knitting. I do get tired of myself!


Desperation is getting someone to drop you off at Walmart for a couple of hours. lol


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> Isn't it funny--- we think quick when we see "something" is on sale?


 click "reply" or "quote reply" in the blue letters in the same box as the post you want to post about. quote adds that post to yours. I forget what just reply does.


----------



## catclerk920 (Feb 14, 2011)

I feel the same way, need someone to talk to also, don't have many friends.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I saw both of these on Facebook today and,since politeness and manners come up often on KP and we're all making new friends today, I'm sharing both.
Working from home I can check KP throughout the day (although until the beginning of May I have to check myself because I sent KP to spam by mistake) I find the radio keeps me connected - but not local radio - it's awful! I live stream CBC from home. Friederike, have you tried streaming Austrian radio?


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm thrilled that there is a place to chat, my husband works full time and goes to school nights, my dd plugs in when she gets home and I volunteer at an elementary school in the library and other than the librarian I often don't talk to mostly ages 4-11 all day.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

HollyA said:


> I always just need to talk to someone! When our kids are young we have all their friends parents and their activities to keep us busy, as they and we get older there is a lot more down time. My husband and I live in the country with two golden retrievers, I am a stay at home doggie mom and I can only talk to them so much. I spend my days, walking/running with the dogs, gardening, cooking and knitting. I do get tired of myself!


Or you are like me, stay at home mom, 3 kids, 9, 7, and 4. After 3 years of living in this town they are just barely starting to make some friends- sort of. I have none. There are a few women who are willing to talk with my on the school playground when picking up my 7 yr old, but only for a few minutes, and they aren't asking anything to get to know me, just to kill time. I am lonely most of the time. My 4 yr old will probably be in preschool next year so I will be even more lonely, then we will move out of state and start all over again. My husband is in his 3rd yr of medical school and I will try to go to school when we move, maybe that will help. Though I wonder how many 30+'s with kids from elementary to middle school ages will be in classes with me that I can chum up with. I feel its more unlikely than likely that I will find many I have things in common with. We moved every few years with the Army, so its been so long that I have had a true friend I forget what its like, and at this point have lost most optimism that I'll have one again, or any time soon. Our next stop, BTW will only be 3 yrs, and then we'll move again! I spend most of my time in the house, the busy road makes the outdoors in the yarn less fun, as does that usually out and if so ALWAYS barking dog next door. I do alright, unless I am thinking of the friend situation. Then I feel in a rut and, with how I am interacted with, ignored/neglected by the other moms..... My son had some issues that I think turned kids off to him, and like a domino effect to his sister and their mom's to me..... We'll see what happens in our next location, wherever that is..... That all being said.... I'd love people to talk to. In person doesn't seem to be an option, but I'd love to know someone knows me, or wants to get to know me, and me them... and have ongoing conversation..... Even Facebook is really just people I knew once, some were pretty good friends when I lived near them now, we just look at each other's pics etc. Ha, Facebook has taken the work out of staying "in touch" so now we don't actually stay IN TOUCH! How ironic.....


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> I saw both of these on Facebook today and,since politeness and manners come up often on KP and we're all making new friends today, I'm sharing both.
> Working from home I can check KP throughout the day (although until the beginning of May I have to check myself because I sent KP to spam by mistake) I find the radio keeps me connected - but not local radio - it's awful! I live stream CBC from home. Friederike, have you tried streaming Austrian radio?


the politeness one! SO true!! The cashier seemed to think I was okay with being flirted with after a while, with my three kids in tow and freshly shined wedding band on!


----------



## Kelly1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> So, is anyone gardening this year? I raise herbs and have a large vegetable garden. I always try new seeds or plants. I haven't got much in the ground yet but have starts on all but tomatoes - I usually buy those.


I help an elderly friend age 97 with a very large vegetable garden, but here in MN planting time seems very far away. As I look out the window at the 18 inches of snow the fell last night and see the five ft snow drifts, I think winter will never end. We usually plant seeds the last week of May and Plants like tomatoes after June 1.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I think you started a new thread called "Do You Ever need to Just talk to Someone?" I think a lot us will benefit from this thanks for starting this.
I know there are other threads on KP but some of them are well established with their group.


----------



## weenie (Feb 6, 2013)

Sign me up also I love to listen to peoples conversation.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> *There is a chat group that does have chats running and ongoing. http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-102-1.html
> 
> Here is the first chat that was started in this section:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82412-1.html
> I would suggest you all may want to check this out and see if you would be able to do your chatter box thing there. It is only a suggestion as this type of forum section has already been established for folks like you all -- those wanting and needing to expand their contacts for companionship reasons.* Zoe


I've looked in on those threads a few times and it was hard for me to jump in - they all seem to know one another. It's like a lot of people have mentioned in this thread - like movng into an established neighborhood.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

weenie said:


> Sign me up also I love to listen to peoples conversation.


It looks like you are signed up by putting on your message. I hope she keeps this one going. I even like the title.

Do You ever Need to Just talk to Someone?


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> That is what a care givers life is I would be lost with out you all


I am a caregiver also for DH, he is in a nursing home. So my social life is my pinochle group and this forum. Love it and have learned so much.
Dot


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> I've looked in on those threads a few times and it was hard for me to jump in - they all seem to know one another. It's like a lot of people have mentioned in this thread - like movng into an established neighborhood.


This is so very true, I think it's time to start a new one.


----------



## Dhiagelev (Mar 8, 2013)

KnitPicker said:


> Oh, yes, I'm with you. I have siblings, children and grandchildren all over the USA and none keep in touch. Especially disappointed with my kids - all grown and most over 40 y/o. No one is closer than 1,000 miles. I'm 73, but that doesn't mean anything, I guess. I love them dearly and want to know what they, my grandchildren and great-grandchildren are doing, but no updates. I've asked for sizes to knit and crochet for them, but no answers to email or phone calls! One daughter I talk with, if I instigate the phone call, but no e-mail answers. With that said, I do have one son in Colorado who does answer my e-mails, especially my text messages. For the first time in my life since my kids left home, this year I will have one of my children and one of my grandchildren with me for Mother's Day this year. - yes, that same son. If they only knew how ecstatically happy it makes us, perhaps they would change before they are in the same boat that we are right now! There is no answer, one can't make anyone do something they don't want to do. I just go about my business and talk on KP. I would like to say my kids are the nicest in the world, but all I can say is that the nicest people are on KP! =>D


Yes, how I empathise! My eldest daughter is about an hour and a half away. She does telephone and email reasonably regularly so in that, I am lucky, and if I am ill does visit, but other than that I see her very infrequently and a whole year can go by before I am invited to visit her house. On the whole, I feel she views me as a duty that she resents, which is ironic, as I never ask her for anything.
Both she and my son-in-law are extremely possessive about my grandchildren, so it has come to the point where I feel I dare not ask anything about them in case it is misconstrued. This makes any warm natural relationship such as it should be between families, impossible, and I am sad about this.
My other daughter who lives in California, has all but stopped communicating with me.
Thank goodness I am a very independent person, and like being on my own, but it would be just too bad if I was going crazy with loneliness. Sometimes you wonder why you had any children, and that's a shame.


----------



## Dhiagelev (Mar 8, 2013)

Judy Temple said:


> Desperation is getting someone to drop you off at Walmart for a couple of hours. lol


I remember when I lived in a Buddhist Centre in Cumbria and someone asked my friend what she did for leisure activities and she said 'Go to Tesco!' It about sums it up.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

MsMallo said:


> Or you are like me, stay at home mom, 3 kids, 9, 7, and 4. After 3 years of living in this town they are just barely starting to make some friends- sort of. I have none. There are a few women who are willing to talk with my on the school playground when picking up my 7 yr old, but only for a few minutes, and they aren't asking anything to get to know me, just to kill time. I am lonely most of the time. My 4 yr old will probably be in preschool next year so I will be even more lonely, then we will move out of state and start all over again. My husband is in his 3rd yr of medical school and I will try to go to school when we move, maybe that will help. Though I wonder how many 30+'s with kids from elementary to middle school ages will be in classes with me that I can chum up with. I feel its more unlikely than likely that I will find many I have things in common with. We moved every few years with the Army, so its been so long that I have had a true friend I forget what its like, and at this point have lost most optimism that I'll have one again, or any time soon. Our next stop, BTW will only be 3 yrs, and then we'll move again! I spend most of my time in the house, the busy road makes the outdoors in the yarn less fun, as does that usually out and if so ALWAYS barking dog next door. I do alright, unless I am thinking of the friend situation. Then I feel in a rut and, with how I am interacted with, ignored/neglected by the other moms..... My son had some issues that I think turned kids off to him, and like a domino effect to his sister and their mom's to me..... We'll see what happens in our next location, wherever that is..... That all being said.... I'd love people to talk to. In person doesn't seem to be an option, but I'd love to know someone knows me, or wants to get to know me, and me them... and have ongoing conversation..... Even Facebook is really just people I knew once, some were pretty good friends when I lived near them now, we just look at each other's pics etc. Ha, Facebook has taken the work out of staying "in touch" so now we don't actually stay IN TOUCH! How ironic.....


Hi! Nice to meet you and I understand! Since I moved from Toronto I've never felt really at home anywhere and, I think, because of that I am reluctant to make friends. People who know me claim I have "short-timers" even though we're not military, but when you're the new guy in a community it's hard to put yourself out there to try and fit in. I'd rather stick to myself - which is far too easy.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine too! Would love to chat. My interests are knitting, crocheting, and keeping up with medical knowledge. I am a retired RN since 2005. It is amazing how much the medical profession has changed. Anyway chat away and I will answer eventually.    :thumbup:


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Norma's Child said:


> What about family that has left and avoids contact with you? My daughter & her son (now 20) used to live in a mobile home in our yard. Last fall they left, each to a different place, & won't give us any information of where they are living. I phone but they will not pick up or answer messages. I e-mail & get no replies. I see grandson when I let him know money has arrived but that is it. I got no response to Christmas or Easter invites. It is really hard as grandson grew up in our home & is just like one of my own.


Geez..did you have a fight or something? Why would they not speak unless there has been a rift of some kind? 
I don't speak to my two sisters and one of my brothers since my mother died and there was fighting over her funeral and the measly possessions she had. I do not miss speaking to them..they did not even show up for mom's funeral. My eldest brother and I paid for her funeral service. Fought over money too!

June


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Hi! Nice to meet you and I understand! Since I moved from Toronto I've never felt really at home anywhere and, I think, because of that I am reluctant to make friends. People who know me claim I have "short-timers" even though we're not military, but when you're the new guy in a community it's hard to put yourself out there to try and fit in. I'd rather stick to myself - which is far too easy.


Hi! Yes! Its is hard to move and put yourself out there and "fit in". We are currently not at a military instillation but in a civilian town far far away from anything military. In a military town people are always coming and going, so the ones who are there, either from there or a transplant, have a need and desire to make new friends. Here people are from here, or around here. I don't fit in age wise. I have a 4th grader and a 2nd grader. Those with 4th graders are older than I am, have some career on hold, whereas I was married at 20 and became pregnant right away so I am younger and never went to college let alone had a career. Those with 2nd graders seem to be much younger and that is their oldest child, and several of them have babies/toddlers so they flock together. I, just as I was growing up in my family, seem to be stuck in the middle. All I have had to talk about for the past nearly 10 years are my husband and kids as they defined me. They were my focus. Now they are getting older and less and less dependent with each day. My husband is more busy and focused on finishing school. I support them all but feel I don't need to be AS involved as before. But now what???? There is even another mom at the school who I have seen with a bag with needles and yarn, and she has seen me knitting, but she has several moms she knows on a first name basis there, so there is no need to get to know me. Figures- the ONE person there I KNOW I have something in common with..... I also think I may be a bit intimidating as I am nearly 6 feet tall, not a meek or quiet person when I am in a conversation, and I will scold my kid on front of God and the whole world just as sternly as at home. My kids are not my friends. They are my kids and its my job to instill some sense in them. LOL. When it comes to conversations though, I am not great at them. They are so few and far between I tend to get excited and say everything on MY mind and not give the other person much chance, My husband says that may be some of why I have an issue, and tried to give tips or things to keep in mind. But by the time I get to chat again I have forgotten them!
How long were you in Toronto, and what brought you to FL?


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Junelouise said:



> Geez..did you have a fight or something? Why would they not speak unless there has been a rift of some kind?
> I don't speak to my two sisters and one of my brothers since my mother died and there was fighting over her funeral and the measly possessions she had. I do not miss speaking to them..they did not even show up for mom's funeral. My eldest brother and I paid for her funeral service. Fought over money too!
> 
> June


Nope, no fight or anything. I can understand that my grandson wants to get out on his own. He &dh also butt heads a lot. Understanding helps but doesn't take away the pain. DD has never communicated well- she simply is not able to share her real self and over the years she has paid a heavy health price. Now she has isolated herself even more & I would love to help if she would only let me. I get along wonderfully with our son & dil - just started babysitting their 1 yr old daughter. Would love to be able to have the same relationship with dd & dgs. The hurt goes really deep & few understand - most think I must be just a cranky old lady.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> Hi! Nice to meet you and I understand! Since I moved from Toronto I've never felt really at home anywhere and, I think, because of that I am reluctant to make friends. People who know me claim I have "short-timers" even though we're not military, but when you're the new guy in a community it's hard to put yourself out there to try and fit in. I'd rather stick to myself - which is far too easy.


I am no longer a young mother isolated at home with kids, but I was once. The best advice I can give is join a church and volunteer there, join a bible study, and look for a church nearby (doesn't matter if it is yours) that has what is called a Mothers Day Out program. You could get time for shopping alone if you left your youngest there for a couple hours. What helped me most was a Welcome Wagon group in my community. Someone came to my door and invited me to a meeting. I went and met lots of young mothers like me as well as some older women with common interests. There is also your children's Parent-Teacher Organization. The contacts that you make at church or PTA or Welcome Wagon (if there is such an organization now) can build on each other. But, you have to work to build friendships no matter where they start. Don't be afraid to speak up, and don't think, "I won't try to hard because these women won't be in my life in a couple years. They might become people you email later, but they can become life-long friends. I have a former neighbor I met in Welcome Wagon that is still the one I call first to tell a problem to. She's moved a lot in her married life, and I haven't but we still stop there when we drive to Florida instead of flying, and she's as real a friend as you can find. Church members just accept you as you are, and they have your best interests at heart. I have been in a bible study group for many years, but I love the young mothers. I think of them as my own daughters. I share recipes, pray for them and understand the joys and frustrations they face.

Just join a group and reach out and share with them. Is there an Army wives group on the base? That might be useful. All those wives are moving around the country, just like you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am no longer a young mother isolated at home with kids, but I was once. The best advice I can give is join a church and volunteer there, join a bible study, and look for a church nearby (doesn't matter if it is yours) that has what is called a Mothers Day Out program. You could get time for shopping alone if you left your youngest there for a couple hours. What helped me most was a Welcome Wagon group in my community. Someone came to my door and invited me to a meeting. I went and met lots of young mothers like me as well as some older women with common interests. There is also your children's Parent-Teacher Organization. The contacts that you make at church or PTA or Welcome Wagon (if there is such an organization now) can build on each other. But, you have to work to build friendships no matter where they start. Don't be afraid to speak up, and don't think, "I won't try to hard because these women won't be in my life in a couple years. They might become people you email later, but they can become life-long friends. I have a former neighbor I met in Welcome Wagon that is still the one I call first to tell a problem to. She's moved a lot in her married life, and I haven't but we still stop there when we drive to Florida instead of flying, and she's as real a friend as you can find. Church members just accept you as you are, and they have your best interests at heart. I have been in a bible study group for many years, but I love the young mothers. I think of them as my own daughters. I share recipes, pray for them and understand the joys and frustrations they face.
> 
> Just join a group and reach out and share with them. Is there an Army wives group on the base? That might be useful. All those wives are moving around the country, just like you.


Sorry, I thought you were an Army wife. Not that, I realize now. LOL


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you quilt or sew?

This site http://www.quiltingboard.com/forum.php
has a live chat room and there is almost always someone in there, and they talk about all subjects, not just quilting. They are very friendly!

Sometimes, on blogs like this or that one, I feel like chatting about a topic so I reply to it or ask a question and someone invariably says "Google it!" Like, DUH, I already know that, I maybe wanted more personal opinions or help.

Most of the time there are others who are on the board for the same reasons.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> I've looked in on those threads a few times and it was hard for me to jump in - they all seem to know one another. It's like a lot of people have mentioned in this thread - like movng into an established neighborhood.


I agree. Joining an established chat group is like moving to a new town or neighborhood--the people already there don't need you--so they don't reach out to make you feel welcome.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Abuela,
I know what you mean. I retired in 2005 due to disability. I worked in ICU for 26 years and greatly miss the work. I was very disillusioned that when I quit working no one called to check up on me. It was very disappointing. I have come to realize that all the ones at work were fair weather friends. They are your friends when the weather is fair. If we are lucky enough we have 2 or 3 true friends, (they are the ones that call and check up on us even when they don't have to) we are the lucky ones. I have 3 that are wonderful to call, text or email, and keep me upon their families and encourage me in my crafts. I will be going up to visit one of them next month and My DH is going to teach her how to do viking wire weave. 
Anyway I find that there are a lot of lovely people in this world but they only want to be friends when its convenient for them. So I called around and have one person who likes to do crafts so we get together on Tuesdays from 6:30 to 9:00 pm. It is very nice to get together and share patterns and recipes. She has recently retired from 2nd grade teaching for 30 years. She is one of the most well rounded persons I have ever met.  . Since my husband is a Math teacher we can share a lot of ideas. Good Luck and remember if you want to chat just send me a link or message.    :lol:


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

i think lonely knitters club would be appropriate.. sounds like we all could use a boost in whatever area we r lonely in..seems like we r all blessed but in dif ways but still need extra hugs every once in a while.. i need someone to adopt me as there daughter as i lost my mom and best friend in dec and am so missing a mom to talk to we talked several times a day and now non one calls.. i was not blessed with children so just me and dh and my gizmo who's 6 hes a lover but as u all say he doesnt talk much.. God Bless u all with all your love and caring for all..


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

We do not stop playing because we get old; We get old because we stop playing...
Ladies, GET OUT OF THE HOUSE AND BE WITH PEOPLE. Join a knitting group, start one yourself! Volunteer to teach knitting to the girl scouts or at the Y or even the Boys Club. Read to the elderly in a nursing home. Just do it!
I find that when I am alone for too long, I am not in good company. 
Excuse me now, I am on my way out...


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

hello everybody, im with all of you and going to be 80 in a couple of months, I will be glad to join the group


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

MsMallo said:


> Hi! Yes! Its is hard to move and put yourself out there and "fit in". We are currently not at a military instillation but in a civilian town far far away from anything military. In a military town people are always coming and going, so the ones who are there, either from there or a transplant, have a need and desire to make new friends. Here people are from here, or around here. I don't fit in age wise. I have a 4th grader and a 2nd grader. Those with 4th graders are older than I am, have some career on hold, whereas I was married at 20 and became pregnant right away so I am younger and never went to college let alone had a career. Those with 2nd graders seem to be much younger and that is their oldest child, and several of them have babies/toddlers so they flock together. I, just as I was growing up in my family, seem to be stuck in the middle. All I have had to talk about for the past nearly 10 years are my husband and kids as they defined me. They were my focus. Now they are getting older and less and less dependent with each day. My husband is more busy and focused on finishing school. I support them all but feel I don't need to be AS involved as before. But now what???? There is even another mom at the school who I have seen with a bag with needles and yarn, and she has seen me knitting, but she has several moms she knows on a first name basis there, so there is no need to get to know me. Figures- the ONE person there I KNOW I have something in common with..... I also think I may be a bit intimidating as I am nearly 6 feet tall, not a meek or quiet person when I am in a conversation, and I will scold my kid on front of God and the whole world just as sternly as at home. My kids are not my friends. They are my kids and its my job to instill some sense in them. LOL. When it comes to conversations though, I am not great at them. They are so few and far between I tend to get excited and say everything on MY mind and not give the other person much chance, My husband says that may be some of why I have an issue, and tried to give tips or things to keep in mind. But by the time I get to chat again I have forgotten them!
> How long were you in Toronto, and what brought you to FL?


I grew up in the Toronto area, it's home. Most of our family is in Ontario. I followed my husband to Chicago first, where we lived in Wilmette and then Mundelein. After two years in Wilmette, I was going crazy because he was on a NAFTA visa and I was an official hanger-on with no green card. I volunteered all I could but it was such an established community! The neighbors still didn't know our names so we moved to a new subdivision and it was marginally better. His job took us to Sacramento next and I felt more at home there. 
His parents were aging, lived in Florida and needed someone close by so we ended up here when his California job ended. Now we're stuck because of the nasty housing market. 
I've enjoyed seeing and experiencing different places but envy people who stay in one place for years! My friends are all in places I used to be. Thank heaven for Vonage!


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

I know how you feel sometimes you feel like you need someone to talk to who has something in common with you


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Sorry, I thought you were an Army wife. Not that, I realize now. LOL


Nope, not an army wife and no kids. I have a step-daughter who lives with her husband and two boys (8 & 5) in Toronto. I work full-time but from home so I tend not to get out a lot unless it's out of town for work. Mostly, it's me and the dog. That sounds so pathetic... it's not. I love what I do and my dog is a great office chum! No office politics here!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

MsMallo said:


> Or you are like me, stay at home mom, 3 kids, 9, 7, and 4. After 3 years of living in this town they are just barely starting to make some friends- sort of. I have none. There are a few women who are willing to talk with my on the school playground when picking up my 7 yr old, but only for a few minutes, and they aren't asking anything to get to know me, just to kill time. I am lonely most of the time. My 4 yr old will probably be in preschool next year so I will be even more lonely, then we will move out of state and start all over again. My husband is in his 3rd yr of medical school and I will try to go to school when we move, maybe that will help. Though I wonder how many 30+'s with kids from elementary to middle school ages will be in classes with me that I can chum up with. I feel its more unlikely than likely that I will find many I have things in common with. We moved every few years with the Army, so its been so long that I have had a true friend I forget what its like, and at this point have lost most optimism that I'll have one again, or any time soon. Our next stop, BTW will only be 3 yrs, and then we'll move again! I spend most of my time in the house, the busy road makes the outdoors in the yarn less fun, as does that usually out and if so ALWAYS barking dog next door. I do alright, unless I am thinking of the friend situation. Then I feel in a rut and, with how I am interacted with, ignored/neglected by the other moms..... My son had some issues that I think turned kids off to him, and like a domino effect to his sister and their mom's to me..... We'll see what happens in our next location, wherever that is..... That all being said.... I'd love people to talk to. In person doesn't seem to be an option, but I'd love to know someone knows me, or wants to get to know me, and me them... and have ongoing conversation..... Even Facebook is really just people I knew once, some were pretty good friends when I lived near them now, we just look at each other's pics etc. Ha, Facebook has taken the work out of staying "in touch" so now we don't actually stay IN TOUCH! How ironic.....


Your husband must be doing crazy hours! That doesn't help at all!


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

i empathize with u mine dies dec 7th and im still hurting and feelingso sad and with mothers day coming up it will be another hard one.. not one day goes by that i dont tear up and think of what was and what isnt..hugs to u


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


Me to!!! I have a sorta kinda friend up stairs, but she does no crafts. I would love to have a knitting buddy and someone you can really talk to. I am a good listener.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

Redhatchris said:


> We do not stop playing because we get old; We get old because we stop playing...
> Ladies, GET OUT OF THE HOUSE AND BE WITH PEOPLE. Join a knitting group, start one yourself! Volunteer to teach knitting to the girl scouts or at the Y or even the Boys Club. Read to the elderly in a nursing home. Just do it!
> I find that when I am alone for too long, I am not in good company.
> Excuse me now, I am on my way out...


Sometimes it is very hard. We do try but there are obstacles in the way. I have stopped going to the guild meetings because of the cost of petrol. The guild was 25 km away. Not far you may think, but with petrol costing $1.50 a litre, the cost of the 50 km round trip mounts up. I spied some knitters at a local pub and did join them for a few meetings. Unfortunately I never felt quite at home in a pub, I am not really a drinker. The group knew each other and chatted about their family and topics that were familiar to them, I felt like an outsider. But what stopped me going was when someone asked where I lived. I told them and the guy in the group pulled a funny face and asked which of the two shopping centres I shopped at. When I told him both he said "well I would NEVER go to shopping centre A, they are only a mob of Bogans who shop there, and I would never shop at shopping centre B because you get your car carjacked there". Most of the others agreed with him. I felt so uncomfortable I feigned a headache and left. The shoppers at A are not bogans, they are just working folk and most of them shop after work. Until the weekday shopping hours were extended to 9.00 pm, it was the only place open after 6.00 pm. Some of the shoppers may be rough diamonds, but they are honest folk. As for being carjacked in centre B, to be honest I have not heard about any such instances and I have lived here for 22 years now. Maybe there was an instance and I did not hear about it. But it just made me feel as if I did not belong there.

Attending a church is not the answer for some. This is especially so if you are not a Christian. I am a Buddhist and there are several Buddhist groups now, but unfortunately none locally. I did attend a Christian Church for several months but did not have happy experiences. One woman who thought I was going to join the church would rush up and greet me like a long lost sister, kissing me on both cheeks and gushing. A little too much, too over the top. When I did not join the church her attitude was completely the opposite. I saw her at the shopping centre and spoke to her. She not only totally ignored me but almost walked through me as if I was not there. Yes she ignored me but almost knocked me over.

Many houses in the area have changed hands and the new neighbours are much younger. We also have the problem of being on large blocks. I have half an acre but some of the blocks are much larger, plus we have a railway line at the back of the property. The houses are far apart so I can go for weeks and not actually see my neighbours, not even the lights of their house.

Things were so different back in the 50's, 60's and 70's. People seemed friendlier. The women did not have their own cars and would chat whilst walking down to catch the bus, now they just whizz past in their cars.

My children have very busy careers and with working, rushing home to collect children from day care, cooking, housework, it is often late so they do not phone that often. I do not phone them too early as I know they are busy, and then before you know it it is after 10 o'clock and too late to call them as they go to bed early.

I have one close friend, but she lives 50 km away. We meet regularly for brunch. Unfortunately she is still working as she is younger than I am, she is only 63 years old. We met in 1996 when we both returned to Uni to do a second degree.

My husband and I moved a lot, too much. Moved interstate several times. You tend to lose contact that way. Unfortunately, a lot of the friends we did make have died. I remember my mother once saying "I know more dead people than living people now" and I now understand what she meant.

Life is lonely when we get older.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Judy , you chat away, I love chatting and am a good listener


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

From Hilary Olive: "I have one close friend, but she lives 50 km away. We meet regularly for brunch. Unfortunately she is still working as she is younger than I am, she is only 63 years old. We met in 1996 when we both returned to Uni to do a second degree."

I know Ms. Mallo is planning on going back to school. I went back at 32. Have many/any of the rest of you been students in your 30's or beyond?


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

i HAVE MOMENTS LIKE THAT ALSO. sOMEDAY \I YEARN FOR INTELLIGENT CHATTER AND PY

OTHERS JUST IDLE GOSSIP. sOMETIMES i JUST WSNT TO CRY AND OTHERS LAUGH MY SOCKS OFF. \LIFE IS STRANGE BUT GOOD.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

i HAVE MOMENTS LIKE THAT ALSO. sOMEDAY \I YEARN FOR INTELLIGENT CHATTER AND PY

OTHERS JUST IDLE GOSSIP. sOMETIMES i JUST WSNT TO CRY AND OTHERS LAUGH MY SOCKS OFF. \LIFE IS STRANGE BUT GOOD.


----------



## miko (Feb 23, 2011)

These posts are so sad. My heart breaks reading them. I am 57 and was wondering the other day why I have no lifelong friends... I think it's because I prefer to be alone. Me hubby who is deaf and our two doggies. I've always done solo things I think... no drama. Every time I try to interact with other women like at church, it goes wrong. Like this past Sunday I was listening to a lady talking to me about how she's not from here etc and I sympathized with HER lonliness and she said "I didn't want a PEP TALK!!" I was so hurt. Then I thought well crap on you then. I didn't even realize I was giving her one.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Judy Temple said:


> A thread: That sounds like a winner. Judy T
> 
> I can't figure out how to put the "reply" under the statement so they end up not making sense.


DO the "QUOTE reply".....


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

jbbh12 said:


> I know how you feel sometimes you feel like you need someone to talk to who has something in common with you


Makes ALL the difference in the world! VERBAL HUGS!!!!!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Can I join in? I work from home so I have calls with clients but other days it's me and the dog. He runs out of good conversation by noon.


I have some of my best conversations with the dog! AND, he doesn't nag unless he wants more food... :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Janci said:


> DO the "QUOTE reply".....


Thats another thing i learnt today cos I didn't know how to reply under the statement thanks Janci


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

miko said:


> These posts are so sad. My heart breaks reading them. I am 57 and was wondering the other day why I have no lifelong friends... I think it's because I prefer to be alone. Me hubby who is deaf and our two doggies. I've always done solo things I think... no drama. Every time I try to interact with other women like at church, it goes wrong. Like this past Sunday I was listening to a lady talking to me about how she's not from here etc and I sympathized with HER lonliness and she said "I didn't want a PEP TALK!!" I was so hurt. Then I thought well crap on you then. I didn't even realize I was giving her one.


You just never know, do you? You might have said nothing and then been called an uncaring so-and-so. At least you listened!


----------



## Susannah55 (Jan 4, 2013)

I would love to chat.


----------



## Susannah55 (Jan 4, 2013)

Usually --- it's about how the other is feeling about themselves...not you.


----------



## Susannah55 (Jan 4, 2013)

i would love to chat.


----------



## kobikaci (Apr 2, 2013)

I love just chatting...you can even have my personal email if you want. I'm working on a pattern...confusing sleeves...my kitten accidently got locked in my room and decided to chew up the pattern...of course the sleeves... now I'm trying to make up something...


----------



## Susannah55 (Jan 4, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> From Hilary Olive: "I have one close friend, but she lives 50 km away. We meet regularly for brunch. Unfortunately she is still working as she is younger than I am, she is only 63 years old. We met in 1996 when we both returned to Uni to do a second degree."
> 
> I know Ms. Mallo is planning on going back to school. I went back at 32. Have many/any of the rest of you been students in your 30's or beyond?


I went back to school at 30, got my masters at 40...my youngest and I were in college at the same time!!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

That's the one great thing about KP... everyone is here to lend a shoulder to cry on or an ear to listen. And, answers to our nutty questions. I can be up on the middle of the night, send in a question and there's someone there that will answer. Can't beat that!!!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


Come to the KP Teaparty It starts every Friday afternoon and continues all week


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> You just never know, do you? You might have said nothing and then been called an uncaring so-and-so. At least you listened!


Yeah,I say crap on her too, if she takes that attitude no wonder she's lonely


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Come to the KP Teaparty It starts every Friday afternoon and continues all week


Not heard of KP tea party, can we all join in ?


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Whitwillhands said:


> Well from a 63 year old retiree I too love to talk on here with you lovely people. I love the encouragement, love and care we all give each other so long may it continue.


Love your Dane - is it a Harlequin???
Susan


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I think this is something that we all "suffer" from and it would be nice to just know that there is someone there to listen to me ramble on about everything that is going on.

Does anyone know how we could start a blog or website where we could all just go and "vent". I should be password protected so not everyone could get into our "business".


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

DITTO! and BTW RUDE! it takes all kind.I'm alwayas up for a chat session. I have been home on & off for two weeks- a nasty bugger . On the mend and venturing out for coffee with a friend. I have spent a good portion of my time home on KP. Its been a nice repreive. In light of all the happenings its been a comfort to "pray" together and/or comiserate. So welcome aboard and chat away!


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

I also like to watch Sandor Katz on Youtube.


Thanks for this. Sandor has been one of my inspirations for years. I did not know he was on tube.Have you read his book wild fermenting?


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Susannah55 said:


> I went back to school at 30, got my masters at 40...my youngest and I were in college at the same time!!


Didn't go back to school as such - joined the ambulance service as volunteer at 54yrs and trained as an EMT. Loved it!!!!! Wish I'd got into years earlier when I could have made it my career.
Susan


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I think it is wonderful that we have the freedom to talk to each other. Or vent. I tell DH I need to vent and to please be quiet. Just listen. Don't try to solve my problem. After all, he seems to need to vent a lot more than I do. Love ya'll!!!!


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone wants to chat about anything is welcome. Want to add me to Skype.PM me and I will give you my contact name.

June[/quote]

I'm on Skype too..........great idea, June
Susan


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Come to the KP Teaparty It starts every Friday afternoon and continues all week


Is the Tea Party a separate listing or it just us gabbing?


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

count me in!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I must say I had an excellent supper thanks to KP member, Maryrose. She gave me the pasta salad recipe. The pasta salad had flavored rotini along with radishes, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, blk olives, broccoli mix together with Caesar Dressing. I made salmon loaf to go along with the salad.


----------



## knitpatch (Feb 24, 2013)

I also am reading the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. I like Debbie Macomber and Karen Kingsbury as well.


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

>^..^< I'd love to join the conversations, too! We're digging out of about 20 inches of wet, heavy spring snow. It MUST be spring in Wisconsin . . . that's about what we all are thinking! Oh well, we've been in drought for so many years, that the moisture will be good for all. Take care, one and all, and have a wonderful weekend! >^..^< Carol and Fabulous, fantastic, ferocious, feisty, fickle Finnish feline, Fennel


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I took a look outside I can't believe its snowing like a blizzard yet the sun is shining. Wisconsin has been getting some weird weather. It's time for the snow to go away so we get some tulips.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/section_list.jsp

These are the different chat rooms that are going on. I see no reason why we can't start another. It all depends on how many members are interest in it whether or not it will keep going.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, since there are already 19 pgs of this, I think we have already started talking!!!! LOL

How about "Talk Is Cheap" for a title...not costing us anything!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

knitpatch said:


> I also am reading the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. I like Debbie Macomber and Karen Kingsbury as well.


Last week I read "Starting Now" The lastest in the blossom street series. Thoroughly enjoyed it! Another Author I enjoy is Maggie Sefton. She has a knitting mystery series. Its a cozy mystery.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Im in the Chicagoland area. There has been snow hail and sleet. Sometimes all at once. CRAZY!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

cafeknitter said:


> Last week I read "Starting Now" The lastest in the blossom street series. Thoroughly enjoyed it! Another Author I enjoy is Maggie Sefton. She has a knitting mystery series. Its a cozy mystery.


 I love the Blossom Street Series. That is what made me determined to learn how to knit. Has anyone the Jennifer Chiaverini series about the Elm Creek Quilters.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

knitpatch said:


> I also am reading the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. I like Debbie Macomber and Karen Kingsbury as well.


I have read all of them. The first four books were lent to me by my sister in law years ago. I just ordered them the other week from BetterWorldBooks..got original hardcovers, now I have the whole collection and waiting for the next one to come out in December..already had it pre-ordered through Chapters/Indigo. 
I am a member of the Zoomers book club and one man there recommended a book by Robert Crais. He is a crime fiction writer. I am now hooked on reading his whole series! Mostly based in Las Angeles area.

June


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

O.K.-Let me vent,please? Our neighbors will not keep their shetland pony in their pasture. Today, I came home,and there he is ,in my yard again. 3 weeks,now. Can't talk to neighbors. get cussed at.First it was their cows,then goats,their horse,which broke a sprinkler head ($25). We had the deputy pick up the goats. My brother found the horse a new home. The neighbors let the horse almost starve to death. Now a Shetland pony. Lets don't forget the 4-wheelers that keep us awake all night. We moved here 2 yrs. ago and don't want to move again. No one can talk to these people. They are kind of like "Honey Boo-Boo". Male version of the mother. Neighbors dad just came to get the pony. My brother,who lives behind us, doesn't have any trouble keeping his 5 horses in his pasture. Thank you!!! I feel better,now. I am dreading the 10:30 p.m.4-wheelers.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Love The Elm Creek Quilters series! 
Another series is the Covington ladies. They are delightful and just a good read. Author us Joan Medilcott.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

If you are like me and single yes we do crave adult conversaton. Especially on nights like this when all three major networks is doing nothing, but carrying live the drama in Ma. Just cars and lights in the dark. I know this is a serious situation and I sympathize with those killed or injured in Boston, but good grief I don't want to sit and watch this for hours. Friday night is one of my favorite TV nights. So much for it this week.


----------



## newme55 (Dec 5, 2012)

knitpatch said:


> I agree. Sometimes it is nice to be able to vent to someone. I am a caregiver and it is hard trying to keep a positive attitude and put on a good front for everyone when all I really want to do is hold my head and scream. This forum has helped me a lot this past few months. I don't often log in and reply but it helps to read all the comments and answer to questions. I have also learned a lot to help with my knitting.


I know exactly how you feel my mother has moved in with us and my husband had to take medical disability. I babysit 4 grandchildren ages 7,5 and two 3 years olds. So their parents can work but sometimes I want to just scream and tell them I want me time. Thanks for letting me vent some and yes this would be lovely.


----------



## GenevaR (May 16, 2012)

I don't write here too often but go to the forum everyday, so many good ideas and love the chat -- I have a long round trip and a ferry ride to town so am happy to stay on the ranch as long as I can connect with the knitting forum, I knit and crochet and sure would miss you all if anything happened to my computor.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I am closer to civilization than you and I miss my computer if it is down. At least I can go to the local library.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Snow? Oh my goodness, please don't send any my way (Rochester, NY right on Lake Ontario). Earlier this afternoon we had a temperature drop of 30 degrees in less than half an hour and it rained to beat the band. It's Springtime and my flowers are confused.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Last weekend our computer was down I sure missed everybody. I have to admit I got done more knitting.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

I know how you all feel. We took in our bi- polar granddaughter and our friends slowly eased out of our lives. Some days it would be nice just to have someone to talk to.


----------



## GenevaR (May 16, 2012)

I was a working single mother of seven and when they grew up and left home, I fostered several more children and am known as "Gramma G" to many more. I now have grandchildren and great-grandchildren but when my second husband died, I was over 65 so I went back to school to learn about computors so I could keep up with the younguns' BUT I got a real wonderful surprise! I had an assignment, get on a personal site and there I met a good man about 3 years older and I and we have been together for 4 years.


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

how do yoy attend the tea party?


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> Talk about petty -- I bought gift cards last November to send to my greats. When no Christmas cards, pictures, telephone calls came -- I spent the cards myself.


GOOD FOR YOU! I've never got a thank you from anyone but the 8 y/o granddaughter that is coming with her Dad for Mother's Day this year to visit with me. I even sent her a quick note and couldn't believe it when she actually wrote me a letter and mailed it! I think I get just as much fun and excitement from a handwritten and mailed note from her as she does from me. Can't wait to see her and her Dad this year. We had a 20+ year absence from each other (not planned, just moved) and haven't met my granddaughter for the first time, yet. Once that is done, I hope it doesn't go the way the other five kids went. I quit sending cards and presents to the other five when I never got a Thank You from any of them or my27 grands and 9 great-grand kids.


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

That is beautiful!!!!!!!I wish you much happiness!!


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

I use to have neighbors somewhat like that. They would even throw rocks at my grand kids.
Some people just will not be neighborly.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I would love to join you too.I am a widow,aged 78 years old.I usually live alone but at the moment my son is staying here with me until he is able to move into the house he is hoping to buy. I spend my days and most evenings alone but I do not feel alone as being an only child I am used to my own company.I started knitting at five years old and have continued to do so.I look forward to reading this forum every day and would love to chat with you all.It is past midnight now so until tomorrow,Bye.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

piggysue said:


> i empathize with u mine dies dec 7th and im still hurting and feelingso sad and with mothers day coming up it will be another hard one.. not one day goes by that i dont tear up and think of what was and what isnt..hugs to u


I understand. My husband died April 21 (almost here again!) 1989. I think of him every day. We both were crazy in love with each other. He was my 2nd husband and my only soul-mate. I had never been in love like I was with him....it was actually the first time I ever fell in true love.

I grieved for 8 years, then one day woke up and said, "O, My Gosh!" I realized that I had to learn to live without him. The hurt never goes completely away, but it does dull down so we can live again and look forward to things and enjoy life again. Not as we did with our spouses, but in a different way. It's been 24 years and I celebrate our wedding anniversary every year on Valentine's Day, and on April 21st, I go somewhere to be alone so I can ponder and remember the wonderful memories we had together. My love will never end for him, anymore than yours will, but your life will change and if you give it a chance, your life can be better than it is right now. It does take time, don't push it. Feel what you're feeling, experience the sadness, this will help you get through this time. This is a very fresh experience for you. I understand the lonely nights, not feeling him next to you, missing that kiss and hug. When the time is right, fill up your life with activities, and serving others who need your help.

Many people on this site have ended up knitting and crocheting for others that need the items they have the talent to create. But, go at your own pace. My lovely youngest daughter said to me, "Get over it, Mom. He's been gone 6 months!" For her it was the loss of her Dad and she could adjust quicker. For me, it was my spouse, and the love of my life. It would take a long time for me to "get over it." Which I never will. However, I've learned to make room in my heart for others.

Go at your own pace. That is the way healing takes place best. Don't feel you are not normal just because it takes longer or a shorter time than others to get used to being alone. Your pace is your pace, no one else's. I'm here if you ever want to talk. You can even PM me, if things get really tough. Best blessings and hugs to you.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

NellieKnitter said:


> I agree. Joining an established chat group is like moving to a new town or neighborhood--the people already there don't need you--so they don't reach out to make you feel welcome.


Same when you go to the LYS stitch 'n bitch group hoping to make friends and instead get ignored. I put up with it for a long, long time because I wanted so much to be included. They were an established group, mostly close friends of the owner, and newcomers were not welcome. I finally gave up and now only visit the shop when I need Addi's or specialty yarn -- not very often.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> ".....Attending a church is not the answer for some. This is especially so if you are not a Christian. I am a Buddhist and there are several Buddhist groups now, but unfortunately none locally. I did attend a Christian Church for several months but did not have happy experiences. One woman who thought I was going to join the church would rush up and greet me like a long lost sister, kissing me on both cheeks and gushing. A little too much, too over the top. When I did not join the church her attitude was completely the opposite. I saw her at the shopping centre and spoke to her. She not only totally ignored me but almost walked through me as if I was not there. Yes she ignored me but almost knocked me over.
> 
> This is so sad. It certainly isn't true Christian behavior. I apologize for her "pseudo friendship in the name of Christianity". Those who truly follow Christ, follow His teachings - that of loving everyone and trying to never offend anyone. The operative word here is "trying". I've offended (not intentionally) one or two on KP. I quickly apologized and they accepted mine. To act the way this lady did, well, she hasn't read the scriptures (teachings of Christ) or she didn't understand them. Pity. I hope someday you will see how many wonderful Christians are out there, just like wonderful Buddhists, and others that really believe and live their faiths. There are good people in every church. Christians believe that churches exist for the sinners, because if we were perfect we wouldn't need churches.
> 
> Welcome to our "quorum" on KP. It doesn't matter what you believe, on KP, you are among friends and most are sincere and very, very nice. And we're all willing to talk with you anytime of the day or night. There's always someone lurking out there hoping for a good conversation! (Maybe even me LOL)


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

miko said:


> These posts are so sad. My heart breaks reading them. I am 57 and was wondering the other day why I have no lifelong friends... I think it's because I prefer to be alone. Me hubby who is deaf and our two doggies. I've always done solo things I think... no drama. Every time I try to interact with other women like at church, it goes wrong. Like this past Sunday I was listening to a lady talking to me about how she's not from here etc and I sympathized with HER lonliness and she said "I didn't want a PEP TALK!!" I was so hurt. Then I thought well crap on you then. I didn't even realize I was giving her one.


Some of the worst hurts of my life have happened at church. Isn't that ironic?


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

miko said:


> These posts are so sad. My heart breaks reading them. I am 57 and was wondering the other day why I have no lifelong friends... I think it's because I prefer to be alone. Me hubby who is deaf and our two doggies. I've always done solo things I think... no drama. Every time I try to interact with other women like at church, it goes wrong. Like this past Sunday I was listening to a lady talking to me about how she's not from here etc and I sympathized with HER lonliness and she said "I didn't want a PEP TALK!!" I was so hurt. Then I thought well crap on you then. I didn't even realize I was giving her one.


Do you do ASL Sign language? I've been our church's deaf interpreter for close to 40 years. We don't always have deaf come regularly, but when they do, I'm called to interpret. I am a tad hard of hearing myself....so it's sort of like the blind leading the blind with the hard of hearing interpreting for the deaf. LOL

Sometimes I have to look at people's lips to understand their mumbling. That's another reason I love KP, because I don't have to sign, interpret, or read lips. LOLOLOL Just great conversations!


----------



## yarnsticks (Jul 6, 2012)

Here are a few suggestions ladies. Go to www.meetup.com for your area and investigate the groups that interest you. I belong to a social group of 245 ladies that has a calender of events for everyone. Dining out, concerts, dancing, etc. I also attend networking groups for my online business. There are online college courses that you can take free on many topics you may have an interest in. I think MIT is one of them. Volunteer work is available in almost every venue. Community Colleges have cooking, computer courses, language and several others. I am a Yoga advocate and recommend it to anyone whether they are fit or not. It can modified to any level. There are online practices one can access to try.
There are travel clubs and a site that travelers can use to connect with others on the road, be they hosts or travelers.
Couchsurfing is one and there are all ages signed up. I am my own best company but I do keep busy, curious and social.
Life is short, enjoy the hell out of it. I enjoy good health. thank goodness, but I have had friends with MS and other limiting conditions who refuse to be limited in the business and social world. Sorry for the length of this post but just had to respond.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Dhiagelev said:


> Yes, how I empathise!.....Sometimes you wonder why you had any children, and that's a shame.


Yes. I feel the same way sometimes. You're right, it is a shame (on the kids!)


----------



## yarnsticks (Jul 6, 2012)

Bless your heart. It is not the fate for everyone but one has to reach out and who knows?


----------



## miko (Feb 23, 2011)

Just last month at the same church, we went for the Lenten luncheon and I asked "do we just sit anywhere?" and a friend said "oh yes. just anywhere!" and I laughed and said "where there isn't a coat or a purse on the chair right?" and she laughed...
well we put our coats on our chairs, got in line and what did I see???? A woman was moving my husband's coat to another chair! I couldn't believe it! How RUDE?! Well I steamed and said well we're in church... I have to control myself. I was seething mad. THEN she proceeds to move my coat too and my legs carried me over to her before I had a next thought. I said to her "That is my coat and the first one you moved was my husband's." Do you know what she said???? "I'm diabetic and have to be closer to the dessert table, so I moved them." I just looked at her dumbfounded. She moved the coats back and sat in another seat. I've seen her several times since and she ignores me. I still want to smack her.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

There are too many cliques in church. I live in a small town where most if not all people are in cliques. I went to BSF at church for 7 years and never made a close friend. Everyone in this small town has their world already in order. I don't try anymore, nor do I try to fit in. I do miss doing bible studies. The teaching is so wonderful and I felt so close to The Lord. I was brought up in church and we were there every time the doors were open. My parents were both very musical and active in church. Mother played the piano and at night church Daddy led the singing. I joined a church here and was content until the minister of music left and our whole music program changed. No more piano or organ and 5 people with microphones led the singing. All I could hear was them. The background was drums and guitar. All the songs were praise songs, which are nice mixed in. Every thing was blaring loud. I am one of the ones who left the church. 

Sorry, this has been bothering me for so long. 

Anne


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Good for you. A good man or woman is hard to fine. I wish you happiness.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Anne as a single woman without a family I have the same problems. I went to this one small church and I was the only one that didn't have anywhere to go on Thanksgiving. Others would tell me who all they had to spend the day with but no one invited me. I just started staying home.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

It is over with they have caught the last suspect alive. Our prayers are for all who suffered injury or losses in this tragedy in Boston.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes and the TV stations are still overdosing with this news - good grief who wants to spend an evening watch a bunch of cars and people in the dark. OJ Simpson going down the freeway was more intertaining and I thought that was a waste of TV time.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

AMEN! 
Justice prevailed! 
Let the healing begin!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> If you are like me and single yes we do crave adult conversaton. Especially on nights like this when all three major networks is doing nothing, but carrying live the drama in Ma. Just cars and lights in the dark. I know this is a serious situation and I sympathize with those killed or injured in Boston, but good grief I don't want to sit and watch this for hours. Friday night is one of my favorite TV nights. So much for it this week.


I agree.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> AMEN!
> Justice prevailed!
> Let the healing begin!


Just wanted to say that coffee looks mighty good. I must make a trip to the kitchen. I was looking at your coffee on your avatar.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm 73, was in a relationship for the last 15 years, and now I'm alone, well with my kitty. My entire family lives about 200 miles away, so I have decided to move. It is not easy, I have been here in this area for at least 40+ years, and have lots of friends, but my family misses me and I miss them, so soon I will be moving, besides one of my children is sick and I like to spend time with him. And packing up is not going to be easy, but as long as I can have my yarn and needles, my iPad, my kitty and family around I will be happy.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

miko said:


> Just last month at the same church, we went for the Lenten luncheon and I asked "do we just sit anywhere?" and a friend said "oh yes. just anywhere!" and I laughed and said "where there isn't a coat or a purse on the chair right?" and she laughed...
> well we put our coats on our chairs, got in line and what did I see???? A woman was moving my husband's coat to another chair! I couldn't believe it! How RUDE?! Well I steamed and said well we're in church... I have to control myself. I was seething mad. THEN she proceeds to move my coat too and my legs carried me over to her before I had a next thought. I said to her "That is my coat and the first one you moved was my husband's." Do you know what she said???? "I'm diabetic and have to be closer to the dessert table, so I moved them." I just looked at her dumbfounded. She moved the coats back and sat in another seat. I've seen her several times since and she ignores me. I still want to smack her.


How RUDE. Like a diabetic has to sit next to the dessert table? :roll:


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for reading, KK's Mom.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Anne as a single woman without a family I have the same problems. I went to this one small church and I was the only one that didn't have anywhere to go on Thanksgiving. Others would tell me who all they had to spend the day with but no one invited me. I just started staying home.


I'm sorry. What must people be thinking about when they say such things. Some churches do not envelope their singles as they should. I don't think people are aware.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Nanxy, I hope your move won't be too hard and hope you will be happy in your new location.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

grandmajanie said:


> Me to!!! I have a sorta kinda friend up stairs, but she does no crafts. I would love to have a knitting buddy and someone you can really talk to. I am a good listener.


There is a big difference between making acquaintances and making friends that you can share your interests, joys and sorrows with.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Some people are funny to me because they have so much nerve. A lady at the church I was attending always sat in the same seat in the sanctuary. She came in one Sunday morning and new people were in her seat. She said to them that they were in her seat and they did move. The pastor did address the situation the following Sunday.


----------



## Kelly1 (Jan 20, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Yes and the TV stations are still overdosing with this news - good grief who wants to spend an evening watch a bunch of cars and people in the dark. OJ Simpson going down the freeway was more intertaining and I thought that was a waste of TV time.


I agree that the TV stations overplay, they are giving the bombers what they want, publicity, but I think how terrible it must be for the victims and their families. To maybe turn their tv on to get away from reality for a while and all they see is their tragedy played over and over again.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Have to agree with Tennessee.Gal, when she said some of the worst hurts of her life was in church, or church people.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have read all the postings and I love reading how others live in other countries. It seems that more people lose touch with relatives in the USA than we do here in the UK and I think that could be down to distance more than people falling out. My life in the UK, I'm almost 65 years old, my husband will be 70 on Christmas Day and I worked for 32 years in Doctors Surgeries. I finished work when I was 61 due to the fact I contracted Swine Flu and was off sick for 5 months due to complications and as my husband had retired that winter I decided to retire. I loved working but realised after I left work that the work friends I had were really only acquaintances and apart from one I don't have contact with them anymore. I have two children and one granddaughter and one step granddaughter who I consider a grandaughter. They live opposite ends of the country and we are in the middle. We try to all get together every couple of months. We all went to see Mrs Browns Boys at the end of March and the Cake and Bake Show 2 weeks ago. I would love it if they lived around the corner but its never going to happen so we make the "best of a bad job". We visited our son, DIL and granddaughter yesterday, it's about 2 hour drive away and my 92 yr old mother comes as well so it's a day out for her too. We like going to the cinema, theatre, going to see PHANTOM next Tuesday, we have National Trust membership and visit somewhere once a week and gardening. Although we do a lot together we do have our own hobbies. We do the housework between us and we both cook. We shop once a week, and my mother shops with us and then it's a pub lunch. We do a "pub crawl" we go to a different one each week. I'm an only child so am happy with my own company and although I have a large extended family they live 120 miles away. My husband is the eldest of 6 brothers all spread around the country but have drifted apart mainly due to MIL interference, only real contact was odd phone call and Christmas cards, but as she is no longer around they are starting slowly to rekindle contact, unfortunately it's 40 years lost. Well that's a little bit about me and mine.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol I do the same thing.


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

For all the KP'ers who need one!!
Oops - looks like I made a boo boo. Was trying to add a picture and thought I could do it through 'edit' 
I'll try something else.
Susan

Yeah!! finally got it - it's a hug for anyone who needs one - sent with love.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> You just never know, do you? You might have said nothing and then been called an uncaring so-and-so. At least you listened!


You have said a number of things to which I could relate, Cathy! We have had some similar experiences but I think yours are the magnification of my own! .... I tend to be a "philosopher" so when thoughts cross my mind that are acknowledging a "less than optimal situation", I tend to talk myself out of them! I, too, have spent a lot of my time alone and have discovered that I just may prefer that ...as you have said of yourself. I love people, too....balance is always a good thing...but if and when it is not there, I think that our ability to enjoy our own company is invaluable! Like you, I have moved around ...some. But, just enough so that what friendships I have made and that have grown strong have come to be those with people who are now many miles away. The close friends I had here have died. I definitely know the difference between friends and acquaintances......have many of the latter and consider the ones who are friends great treasures. Miles do not separate us in truth. And, now I have found people such as yourself who ...without ever laying eyes upon you....I know could well come into that fold. It is about the spirit, isn't it? 
One thing you said earlier that caught my eye was that people think that technology has given us wonderful means to communicate, but what has really happened is many people still lose touch..... The difference is "communication" and relating to someone are not necessarily the same thing! 
THANK GOD for technology tonight....it really made a BIG difference in Boston, didn't it? And, we are able to talk with one another because of it. Neither of these would happen if those who used the technology did not reach out with a purpose in mind. Sending words and relating are not always the same, are they? 
I call tell, you are one very nice lady!!!!! BTW.....my daughter and her family live in FL, too! ....Bradenton.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> Nanxy, I hope your move won't be too hard and hope you will be happy in your new location.


Being happy is a matter of making up my mind, and I have made up my mind that I will be and there is a lot of new experiences about to happen. I have not lived close to my children since they moved after high school, they all migrated in the same direction and made friends, found love and work and stayed there, I would have moved, but a relationship kept me here, in all honesty I should have moved anyway. Time to remedy that, and explore another area, don't want to get too complacent, plan to be around another 20 years. God willing.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> I have read all the postings and I love reading how others live in other countries. It seems that more people lose touch with relatives in the USA than we do here in the UK and I think that could be down to distance more than people falling out. My life in the UK, I'm almost 65 years old, my husband will be 70 on Christmas Day and I worked for 32 years in Doctors Surgeries. I finished work when I was 61 due to the fact I contracted Swine Flu and was off sick for 5 months due to complications and as my husband had retired that winter I decided to retire. I loved working but realised after I left work that the work friends I had were really only acquaintances and apart from one I don't have contact with them anymore. I have two children and one granddaughter and one step granddaughter who I consider a grandaughter. They live opposite ends of the country and we are in the middle. We try to all get together every couple of months. We all went to see Mrs Browns Boys at the end of March and the Cake and Bake Show 2 weeks ago. I would love it if they lived around the corner but its never going to happen so we make the "best of a bad job". We visited our son, DIL and granddaughter yesterday, it's about 2 hour drive away and my 92 yr old mother comes as well so it's a day out for her too. We like going to the cinema, theatre, going to see PHANTOM next Tuesday, we have National Trust membership and visit somewhere once a week and gardening. Although we do a lot together we do have our own hobbies. We do the housework between us and we both cook. We shop once a week, and my mother shops with us and then it's a pub lunch. We do a "pub crawl" we go to a different one each week. I'm an only child so am happy with my own company and although I have a large extended family they live 120 miles away. My husband is the eldest of 6 brothers all spread around the country but have drifted apart mainly due to MIL interference, only real contact was odd phone call and Christmas cards, but as she is no longer around they are starting slowly to rekindle contact, unfortunately it's 40 years lost. Well that's a little bit about me and mine.


Like you I like to go to musicals, plays and operas. I'm going to see La Rondine and Flash Dance in the next two weeks. I need to investigate the cultural activities in my new place, I know that would not be a problem. I also was an only child, and my parents talk me to read by the time I was three, I think it was in self defense so I stopped asking to read to me.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> Nanxy, I hope your move won't be too hard and hope you will be happy in your new location.


I'm more worry about the packing than the rest. I can't lift and have back issues but I know that everything will be taken care. A friend is going to start helping me next week by coming after work every other day.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

eileenk said:


> We should start a thread. My whole life is also knitting; reading; and this forum.


Me too, same thing except I go visit mother in the nursing home daily, she has dementia and at times can't recognise me.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I have read all the postings and I love reading how others live in other countries. It seems that more people lose touch with relatives in the USA than we do here in the UK and I think that could be down to distance more than people falling out. My life in the UK, I'm almost 65 years old, my husband will be 70 on Christmas Day and I worked for 32 years in Doctors Surgeries. I finished work when I was 61 due to the fact I contracted Swine Flu and was off sick for 5 months due to complications and as my husband had retired that winter I decided to retire. I loved working but realised after I left work that the work friends I had were really only acquaintances and apart from one I don't have contact with them anymore. I have two children and one granddaughter and one step granddaughter who I consider a grandaughter. They live opposite ends of the country and we are in the middle. We try to all get together every couple of months. We all went to see Mrs Browns Boys at the end of March and the Cake and Bake Show 2 weeks ago. I would love it if they lived around the corner but its never going to happen so we make the "best of a bad job". We visited our son, DIL and granddaughter yesterday, it's about 2 hour drive away and my 92 yr old mother comes as well so it's a day out for her too. We like going to the cinema, theatre, going to see PHANTOM next Tuesday, we have National Trust membership and visit somewhere once a week and gardening. Although we do a lot together we do have our own hobbies. We do the housework between us and we both cook. We shop once a week, and my mother shops with us and then it's a pub lunch. We do a "pub crawl" we go to a different one each week. I'm an only child so am happy with my own company and although I have a large extended family they live 120 miles away. My husband is the eldest of 6 brothers all spread around the country but have drifted apart mainly due to MIL interference, only real contact was odd phone call and Christmas cards, but as she is no longer around they are starting slowly to rekindle contact, unfortunately it's 40 years lost. Well that's a little bit about me and mine.


I enjoyed your post, Christine... It IS interesting to see how the different cultures approach the family situation! I have thought a lot about that because here in the states there is quite a variety! My ancestors are/were all from the Southwestern US, some of them having been of Native American Indian heritage. And, when I married, it was to one who was of Italian ancestry. He was born and raised here in the states, but his grandparents came over from Italy and were still living, had MUCH influence upon him. I was raised in Texas...but married VERY young and moved up to the Chicagoland area where he was from. Therefore, I "became" Italian for many years of my life and loved it. I had never had the 'close-knit' family experience. Once that phase was past, it was necessary for me to return to TX so I could be near to Mother who was alone here and in a nursing home. It did not take me long to become "a Texan" again......and believe me, those are two VERY different cultures! I love them both....and still, I AM who I am...and I am very Texan now. I guess the pioneers took on a slightly different way when they came here for settling this part of the country...and those who came across the ocean waters as immigrants tended to stick together more. Some things just never change, really. Lots of very independent people down this way! 
Sounds like you have a wonderful family! Mine are spread all over the US ; I have one son and his daughter both living here, a daughter and her family in FL, and another son and his family up in the Chicago area....we do keep in touch.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Nancy--the same happened to my family. Both of my brothers moved to Denver. It did give the rest of us a nice place to visit. You are right. It is a choice to be happy. I am fairly happy where I am, but would prefer to live in another part of the U.S. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Tove said:


> Me too, same thing except I go visit mother in the nursing home daily, she has dementia and at times can't recognise me.


God bless you! I had that same thing with Mother, lost her in 2000....so I have an idea what you are going thru.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> Nancy--the same happened to my family. Both of my brothers moved to Denver. It did give the rest of us a nice place to visit. You are right. It is a choice to be happy. I am fairly happy where I am, but would prefer to live in another part of the U.S. Best wishes to you.


I have been thru Arkansas...PRETTY COUNTRY!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Nanxy said:


> I'm more worry about the packing than the rest. I can't lift and have back issues but I know that everything will be taken care. A friend is going to start helping me next week by coming after work every other day.


DITTO! Just the thought of doing that give me the heebie-jeebies! I do hope you'll be happy in your new home!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> Nancy--the same happened to my family. Both of my brothers moved to Denver. It did give the rest of us a nice place to visit. You are right. It is a choice to be happy. I am fairly happy where I am, but would prefer to live in another part of the U.S. Best wishes to you.


Thank you. In spite that I have some apprehensions I'm also looking forward to "starting over" and spend time with my daughters and grand daughters.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

ty ty for hug we all need hugs everyday


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

As a newly wed, I moved to NJ from TX. After awhile I walked into a music store and read their community board. I found a friend! She was from Germany and made beautiful socks without using a pattern and bread without a recipe. We laughed and talked and took the train into NYC to picnic and go to the ballet.


----------



## miko (Feb 23, 2011)

Did y'all hear that there was a 7.0 earthquake in China tonight? The news was so busy covering Boston they never mentioned it but I saw it on the internet. So it must be true... 
We are going back to VA tomorrow. Hopefully Sunday will be nicer at our hometown church.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Can I join in? I work from home so I have calls with clients but other days it's me and the dog. He runs out of good conversation by noon.


As good lookin as he is who needs conversation!!! Sorry couldn't resist!! Lol


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

BC said:


> As a newly wed, I moved to NJ from TX. After awhile I walked into a music store and read their community board. I found a friend! She was from Germany and made beautiful socks without using a pattern and bread without a recipe. We laughed and talked and took the train into NYC to picnic and go to the ballet.


Are you still in touch with her?


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

I am only on page 3 of this post, but obviously you have hit on a sore spot for many of us. I a have been marred almost 3o years and I am extremely lonely. 

I would love to be your friend and chat.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janci said:


> I enjoyed your post, Christine... It IS interesting to see how the different cultures approach the family situation! I have thought a lot about that because here in the states there is quite a variety! My ancestors are/were all from the Southwestern US, some of them having been of Native American Indian heritage. And, when I married, it was to one who was of Italian ancestry. He was born and raised here in the states, but his grandparents came over from Italy and were still living, had MUCH influence upon him. I was raised in Texas...but married VERY young and moved up to the Chicagoland area where he was from. Therefore, I "became" Italian for many years of my life and loved it. I had never had the 'close-knit' family experience. Once that phase was past, it was necessary for me to return to TX so I could be near to Mother who was alone here and in a nursing home. It did not take me long to become "a Texan" again......and believe me, those are two VERY different cultures! I love them both....and still, I AM who I am...and I am very Texan now. I guess the pioneers took on a slightly different way when they came here for settling this part of the country...and those who came across the ocean waters as immigrants tended to stick together more. Some things just never change, really. Lots of very independent people down this way!
> Sounds like you have a wonderful family! Mine are spread all over the US ; I have one son and his daughter both living here, a daughter and her family in FL, and another son and his family up in the Chicago area....we do keep in touch.


My family ancestry is a real mixture. My fathers family were all miners and my paternal side were from Shropshire and they all moved to Staffordshire. I don't know why but I can only assume it was mines running out of coal and new mines starting up. Part of his family all emigrated to Utah in 1862 when the Mormons came to England and were converted. Since finding this information I've spent time looking at photographs of the area and trying to find out about their lives. These were the pioneers in the covered wagons, great admiration for them. I share my birthday with one of them, not the same year I must add. I've found copies of letters on line they sent to my grandfathers father talking about their lives. The towns names are family or "home" names. My maternal family were trawler men and I can trace them living in various ports throughout the UK. My mother was born in Lancashire my father in Staffordshire and if it hadn't been for WW2 they would never have met, both being stationed in Donnington, Shropshire. In the UK we have large Asian and Caribbean areas in certain cities. Nothing has changed really since my relatives emigrated they stayed together with their own cultures and developed their own towns. We're all mongrels really.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow - 24 pages in 6 hours! There is obviously a strong need in lots of our lives for sisters to chew the fat with. The busier people get, the more isolated many of us become from warm human contact.
I have a lovely husband and we do talk, a 20 year old daughter who is out a lot of the time, but often her friends are round here, and that is usually hilarious, and a 15 year old son who does the typical teenage boy thing of disappearing into his room where I hear him chatting with his online friends as he plays internet games. Our dog is not a bad conversationalist (I swear he has Siamese in him).
I have one good friend that I can say anything to and some other very good friends - who if I was grumpy with my husband, I wouldn't offload on, because we are all too close.
I love novels about knitting but I also enjoy a good murder. I had a fair chuckle to myself this morning when I started Death in the Cotswolds by Rebecca Tope to find lots of references to knitting in it.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi friend, feel bad on the loss of your husband. How u must miss thosese wonderful veggies, I could almost kick myself bc my father grew the most wonderful veggies as I grew up and into my teens, we es, zuchinni, string beans, strawberries, rasoberries, blackberries, the list goes on and many fruit trees, sadly, i bing a stubborn eater nevr touched the bounty, if only i could have those days back, my mother tried to keep upbut too hard to do on her own and i was no help, i dont evn garden now but have a bad knee but cant tho one yr when my oldest son was young we had the most amazing lettuce garden and aboutva one inch pepoer, i amno gardener,used so much manure stunk up the whoke neighborhood thought id get complaints, bact to my mother, she is 88 now, stopped gardening yrs ago, she has very bad macular degeneratio, feel so bad for her, but when she picked up alone on the gardening i was 21 when my father passed at age 51 from als brought on by the flu vaccine, i will nevr get the flu shot, back to my mom,sveggies! They were so good as i bcame an adukt, i realky loved them and missed them, as a kid didnt know what i was missing, storebought cant compare, wish i had those veggies now or had someone to put a small raised bed garden in that i could tent to with my bad knee, dh nilo help, he would just get injured, he is like that guy on ,home improvemen, cant fix a thing wo getting injured, guess ,iwere I,ve rambled onlong enuf, bottom line, eat your veggies, I find frozen better tasting thanmost fresh except the green beans  living in nj, he grew beautiful giant tomatoes, cuk


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for the typos and misplaced lines, am on a nook, can't go back and fix errors on quick reply, hope this is readable


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

piggysue said:


> i think lonely knitters club would be appropriate.. sounds like we all could use a boost in whatever area we r lonely in..seems like we r all blessed but in dif ways but still need extra hugs every once in a while.. i need someone to adopt me as there daughter as i lost my mom and best friend in dec and am so missing a mom to talk to we talked several times a day and now non one calls.. i was not blessed with children so just me and dh and my gizmo who's 6 hes a lover but as u all say he doesnt talk much.. God Bless u all with all your love and caring for all..


I always have room for another daughter.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I turned 64 last January and my senior moments have been getting more frequent. I always say one can never have too many friends so lets keep talking.


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Three Kids Mom, When my inlaws died and their lovely home was left to my husband and me it was lonely up there because it was in the country with basiely no one around that we openned it for a B&B but I'm having more fun giving knitting retreats. so I'm tring to get the word out I made a web site take a peek www.********************. since I have been on KP I've gotten some responces which is good they are lots of fun we do more than knit We go antiquing, go to festivals, etc.
when I get lonely I go sit in my library or Barns and Noble and read or I go to the Y and swim, don't be lonely join a group but keep knitting Judy


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi I know haw you feel My father in law had a very large garden and he grew everything and mom (mother-in-law) and I canned the entire garden and boy do I wish it was back again adn them I am writing a book about it and combining it with a cook book. I never did tell him how wonderful it was I could just kick myself. Judy


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

kittenosmall- I am going to miss our garden this year.We had a beautiful one last summer. I did freeze a lot of squash and tomatoes,and okra. Made a whole lot of sweet pickles and pepper jelly. DH had to go back to truck driving,so he is gone 4-5 weeks. Then home for 2 days. Me and Zoe,our golden,are at home alone. She goes to a trainer every week for 2 days. The first thing I do is vacuum the house and take the sheet off the sofa. I then sit on the sofa for a few min. and enjoy the quiet. Zoe is like a 2 yr. She is 1 yr. old and demands a lot of attention. But goldens are like that. Old bathtubs make good raised planters. We live in the woods,so no one sees my yard. But after 4 back surgeries, I try to make things easy. This summer I will plant some things in pots. DH dreads Jan. each year because the planting fever hits me really bad. Catalogs in the mail every day. He just moans. He knows he will be going to get bags of potting soil. Boy, I have rambled on,haven't I?


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Esponga said:


> As good lookin as he is who needs conversation!!! Sorry couldn't resist!! Lol


I'm not telling him you said that -- it will go to his head! But thanks. He's a good boy.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

sprucehollow said:


> Hi Three Kids Mom, When my inlaws died and their lovely home was left to my husband and me it was lonely up there because it was in the country with basiely no one around that we openned it for a B&B but I'm having more fun giving knitting retreats. so I'm tring to get the word out I made a web site take a peek www.********************. since I have been on KP I've gotten some responces which is good they are lots of fun we do more than knit We go antiquing, go to festivals, etc.
> when I get lonely I go sit in my library or Barns and Noble and read or I go to the Y and swim, don't be lonely join a group but keep knitting Judy


How lovely! What a beautiful place!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> How lovely! What a beautiful place!


I agree..what a lovely place to de-stress!!

June


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Okay, I've caught up now...
Good morning everyone! Happy Saturday! 
It started off here with pouring rain and a front going through so my sinuses were awful but the day and my head have cleared (a VERY good thing!) so everything's looking up.
We are all so different and so the same! The one thing I'm compelled to comment on this morning are the churches in our lives. I don't consider myself a really religious person but while I lived in Sacramento I started going to church regularly because I found a congregation that was my ideal when it came to church families. (An aside: Growing up I was taught that churches should be inclusive, loving, tolerant... all those things KnitPicker mentions around page 21. Imagine my surprise when, at 20, my fiance and I went to the minister at the church where my sister still taught Sunday school to arrange our wedding and was read the riot act on inviting "long hairs" and irreverant people to a dignified ceremony! We were married in another church and I stopped going.) So, on to Sacramento... St. Paul's Episcopal Church. Around 2000 the priest there was an amazing woman, Diana Leuckert - now retired. She welcomed me while acknowledging my many uncertainties. I started back to church. Fast forward, move to Florida. I have tried each of the five Episcopal churches within range, also a Unitarian church, and a Zen center. Each has had its own idea of who they wanted - and who they didn't want. That, to me, has been the more telling and has kept me away again. When I am in Sac. for work, I go to church - St. Paul's is the most inclusive community I have ever come across! When I'm anywhere else, I am not a church goer. And, as I see it, that's just wrong! Church should not be "us and them"!
My rant for today is over. Thank you for your understanding... I hope.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Okay, I've caught up now...
> Good morning everyone! Happy Saturday!
> It started off here with pouring rain and a front going through so my sinuses were awful but the day and my head have cleared (a VERY good thing!) so everything's looking up.
> We are all so different and so the same! The one thing I'm compelled to comment on this morning are the churches in our lives. I don't consider myself a really religious person but while I lived in Sacramento I started going to church regularly because I found a congregation that was my ideal when it came to church families. (An aside: Growing up I was taught that churches should be inclusive, loving, tolerant... all those things KnitPicker mentions around page 21. Imagine my surprise when, at 20, my fiance and I went to the minister at the church where my sister still taught Sunday school to arrange our wedding and was read the riot act on inviting "long hairs" and irreverant people to a dignified ceremony! We were married in another church and I stopped going.) So, on to Sacramento... St. Paul's Episcopal Church. Around 2000 the priest there was an amazing woman, Diana Leuckert - now retired. She welcomed me while acknowledging my many uncertainties. I started back to church. Fast forward, move to Florida. I have tried each of the five Episcopal churches within range, also a Unitarian church, and a Zen center. Each has had its own idea of who they wanted - and who they didn't want. That, to me, has been the more telling and has kept me away again. When I am in Sac. for work, I go to church - St. Paul's is the most inclusive community I have ever come across! When I'm anywhere else, I am not a church goer. And, as I see it, that's just wrong! Church should not be "us and them"!
> My rant for today is over. Thank you for your understanding... I hope.


I stopped going to church after several months that the only preaching was how much money we needed to tithe. I don't have a problem with tithing, but when I go to church I want to hear God's word explained. I probably look for another church when I move. I'll see.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

hi mom im so glad to be adopted u do seem when u lose both parents u r an orphan..how many children do u have ill have step bro's and sister's too i hope..i would love to talk to u whenever u want im 60 and recently retired.. live in small community of 265 pop. been married to high school sweetheart for 37 yrs. we live in country and love to putz outside and i love to crochet.. where r u from???life is good..


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

FarmerJo said:


> I always have room for another daughter.


Ur looking for a daughter friend? I am 57 almost, could only b a mother or mayb big sister friend, don't know your age, and don't worry that your pet won't talk to u, I have 3 kids and 14 yr old daughter nevr talks to me, my almost 20 yr old son can't talk, he has severe autism and lives in a group home, my almost 26 jr old son, has aspergers, which is high functioning autism but he talks to me all the time, he is not only my son but my best friend, luv them all, they are all special in their own way and I also have 
wo pets who won't talk! . Sweet little kitties a maine **** called who who and a russian blue called mo mo and we got them both from the spca, can't believe we got such wonderful breeds, who who is 16 and mo mo is a baby, just 3 I luv them like they werecbabies!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

kathycam said:


> I turned 64 last January and my senior moments have been getting more frequent. I always say one can never have too many friends so lets keep talking.


I agree, one can never have too many fridnds and right now since my two best friends left me I have no more friens,ds, kids keep u busy but nothing like a friend that's a womsn also, I like coming to this site, u r all so friendly and I don't feel so all alone back to my knitting , I am a struggling bginner trying to make socks


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

u sound like the most giving and selflish person i have ever known..God Bless u for all your love and compassion for life.. when the world gives u lemons u make lemonade.. i would love to be your friend daughter but im older than u so best friend would be better right??? im just a simple person no frills love people ive been told im a people person..i was hairdresser for 42 yrs..so i truly miss people..im truly greatful to meet u..


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all, I am almost 57, married 32 yrs, with 3 kids, 2 with disabilities as I have a bad knee disabikity myself, my 2 best friends, one from childhood both died this past yr, I feel so all alone and it is hard to make friends at my age, would like to be friends with any other lonely people, I don't come on here too much to write tho, I am either out or knitting


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

This has been a wonderful thread!


----------



## miko (Feb 23, 2011)

Esponga said:


> This has been a wonderful thread!


It really has. I enjoy reading and learning about everyone, but I can't keep everyone straight at all.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hilary Olive said:


> My husband always had a great vegetable garden. In fact to good. One day we gave away 16 kg of strawberries we picked that day. He had so many herbs. I miss the fresh vegetables. Unfortunately where we live the soil is just sand, sand and more sand. It needs a lot of fertiliser to grow vegies. It also requires a lot of water. We have very severe water restrictions. We can only water using a sprinkler and fixed hose on 2 days a week, between the hours of 6.00 pm and 6.00 am, and no watering using a sprinkler and fixed hose during Autumn months. You can water using a hand held hose, but who wants to stand for hours hosing the garden? With the sandy soil the water just keeps going down, down, down. As a result we have grown a lot of trees, native trees. They provide shelter and shade as well as food for the birds. Unfortunately, they provide too much shade for the vegies to grow properly, veggies need sunlight. The roots of the trees also compete with the veggies for any nourishment. The fine roots also make it difficult to dig in the garden, but they prevent soil erosion. The upside, the leaves are left to mulch on the ground and they are enriching the soil, gradually. The top soil now looks more like garden mulch.
> 
> Result, I am not very keen on stumbling around in the dark to change the sprinkler position, nor am I prepared to pay over $200 for water every 6 months just to water the veggies. No veggie garden.


This struck a big "ouch" with me. When we had our little farm, we had almost 1/2 acre of garden. One year we got 92 pints of beets out of one row. BUT - - I was younger and he was healthier. We moved to a smaller place and have a designated 30' x 35' garden area. The soil stinks and it is always weedy. Last year, we planted, watered, weeded, etc. and got very little out of it. Yet, DH wants to do it all over again this year. He's in a wheelchair that isn't garden friendly. I'm trying to be reasonable but irrigation water has gone up. I don't want to be a weed eater. I don't want to pay for plants the rabbits will eat before there is a tiny harvest. But, he is out there getting the soil "ready". Is there any way to resolve this? No. He has his garden. I have my yarn. :roll:


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

You can count me in too. I have had somje health issues of late and this forum has become very important to me. My cat is the quiet sort.
Jacque (pronounced Jackie)


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

yarncrazy102 said:


> This struck a big "ouch" with me. When we had our little farm, we had almost 1/2 acre of garden. One year we got 92 pints of beets out of one row. BUT - - I was younger and he was healthier. We moved to a smaller place and have a designated 30' x 35' garden area. The soil stinks and it is always weedy. Last year, we planted, watered, weeded, etc. and got very little out of it. Yet, DH wants to do it all over again this year. He's in a wheelchair that isn't garden friendly. I'm trying to be reasonable but irrigation water has gone up. I don't want to be a weed eater. I don't want to pay for plants the rabbits will eat before there is a tiny harvest. But, he is out there getting the soil "ready". Is there any way to resolve this? No. He has his garden. I have my yarn. :roll:


It's not only about the veggies any more than it's only about the knitting.


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

This relative to what nanknit suggested. She said how about a Remember When Topic. That is good. Sometime back I had thought of suggesting something like: Have You Ever? For example, have you ever been kissed under mistletoe. Have you ever been kissed while on a date at the drive-in movies? And then change over to have you ever gone to a function on the wrong day? Or did you ever call your boyfriend some other boy's name? Have you ever accidently passed gas causing you embarrassment? Have you ever used the wrong ingredient in a recipe? Have you ever had cooking mishaps of any kind? 

I remember the day, many years ago, I decided to bake my first angel food cake. My husband and I were in Germany. My German neighbor loaned me her angel food cake pan with a removable bottom. The recipe called for either 6 or 8 eggs. I poured the batter in the pan, but when I lifted it to put in the oven the bottom let go, and all the beautiful batter landed on the floor. I have yet to try my hand at angel food cakes again.

So there you are. Just some Ideas.

Your friendly kp friend


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

dearirma said:


> This relative to what nanknit suggested. She said how about a Remember When Topic. That is good. Sometime back I had thought of suggesting something like: Have You Ever? For example, have you ever been kissed under mistletoe. Have you ever been kissed while on a date at the drive-in movies? And then change over to have you ever gone to a function on the wrong day? Or did you ever call your boyfriend some other boy's name? Have you ever accidently passed gas causing you embarrassment? Have you ever used the wrong ingredient in a recipe? Have you ever had cooking mishaps of any kind?
> 
> I remember the day, many years ago, I decided to bake my first angel food cake. My husband and I were in Germany. My German neighbor loaned me her angel food cake pan with a removable bottom. The recipe called for either 6 or 8 eggs. I poured the batter in the pan, but when I lifted it to put in the oven the bottom let go, and all the beautiful batter landed on the floor. I have yet to try my hand at angel food cakes again.
> 
> ...


 Well one time i was yammering at my husband about something he had done that I thought was really immature and stupid. We stopped at McD's for lunch and i followed him still yammering away. He walked into the men's room and I didn't even notice. Just kept on yammering and following. The look on his face as he walked over to the urinal and turned around and said "what are you doing in here?" was priceless. Fortunately there were no other men in the room. i still go into gales of laughter when i think about it. Years ago when my step son was in high school we attended his first track meet of the season. It was spring and the county park did not have the restrooms open. I had to go to the bathroom very bad. Decided to walk around some bushes, over a hill and around a cornor to get a private spot in the bushes to relieve myself. Just as I dropped my pants and squatted the track team came around the cornor. All racers stopped running and started laughing. i didn't care. i finished my business and with great dignity pulled up my jeans and walked away with as much dignity as I could. That one sends me into laughter too.


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

Do you ever put things in writing, read them, and then wish you had said them differently when it is too late to edit?

See above. I meant to say, "This is related to..."
Ha, ha!

Your friendly KPer


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

Dear RitaMc, good stories. Thanks


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

sprucehollow said:


> Hi Three Kids Mom, When my inlaws died and their lovely home was left to my husband and me it was lonely up there because it was in the country with basiely no one around that we openned it for a B&B but I'm having more fun giving knitting retreats. so I'm tring to get the word out I made a web site take a peek www.********************. since I have been on KP I've gotten some responces which is good they are lots of fun we do more than knit We go antiquing, go to festivals, etc.
> when I get lonely I go sit in my library or Barns and Noble and read or I go to the Y and swim, don't be lonely join a group but keep knitting Judy


What a beautiful place you have. I have friends in Wilkes-Barre. Are you far from there?


----------



## Portessa (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Judy - Was I ever "relieved" to see your question! I sure DO need to talk to someone, but rarely have a chance unless it's someone "official", like the doctor's office. LOL... the receptionists are busy - I don't think they have time nor WANT to hear me chat!

This is kind of like being a "pen-pal" - I used to get pen pals all the time when I was a kid - I'd just write a general letter to the school board in a city, country...tell them my age and where I was and what language I would be writing in. We didn't have a television until I was in my early teens, so reading and writing were IT.

I live in Montreal, Quebec Canada, which is a huge island at the mouth of the St-Lawrence Seaway. I was born to immigrant parents in 1953 in Ottawa, Ontario. Estonian is my fist language, then English, then French.

Quebec is a province where a large part of the population speaks French. I speak English mostly, but get by in French.

I was widowed at the young age of 37 in 1991. My late husband and I had two very young children - and I had older children who lived elsewhere due to circumstances.

I kinda "fell off the cliff" myself when Lionel died, and found myself making so-called friends with a bunch of low-lifes...luckily, after a number of years, I got away from them. But this left me alone ... and for the most part, unable to work regularly and at least have "work friends"

Unfortunately I am now estranged from my children, my dear mother died in March last year, my younger sister lives in Florida and my older brother somewhere out west.

So, I live alone ... well, i have a rescue 5 1/2 year old pittbull female, and two long-haired male trouble-making cats. I love to crochet, read, write letters and creative writing - I have a couple of close friends on the 'net I chat with ... but I am isolated ...I have just come through a long, life-threatening illness, which has left me somewhat lame in my right foot. The first two surgeries are what caused my horrible illness,, and the foot STILL needs another surgery to correct it!!

I am interested in a lot of things, am pretty well-educated - professional administrative secretary (when i was able to work) and also went to culinary school to become a professional chef. I have a kind of whacky sense of humour, but never the nasty sarcastic kind... sometimes I cuss...I love to laugh and learn and "know" new peeps. 

If u wuld like to "talk" to me in this way, let me know.
Cheers.
Linda-May


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

sprucehollow said:


> Hi Three Kids Mom, When my inlaws died and their lovely home was left to my husband and me it was lonely up there because it was in the country with basiely no one around that we openned it for a B&B but I'm having more fun giving knitting retreats. so I'm tring to get the word out I made a web site take a peek www.********************. since I have been on KP I've gotten some responces which is good they are lots of fun we do more than knit We go antiquing, go to festivals, etc.
> when I get lonely I go sit in my library or Barns and Noble and read or I go to the Y and swim, don't be lonely join a group but keep knitting Judy


I just checked out your website--what a beautiful place--love your antiques! I see you are close to Binghamton, where I also have friends. I hope I will be able to visit you some time!


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

Dear Portessa, sounds good to me.
Hugs from a
friendly KPer


----------



## kobikaci (Apr 2, 2013)

I feel for you with neighbors that are so inconsiderate. We have neighbors like that...noise at 2 and 3 in the morning in the middle of the week. If we complain all we hear is..."Don't worry about it". Their kids are just as bad. Loud pool parties, radios, you name it. I want them to move, but there's no way. Wish I could fill their pool with jello. I've thought about green dye, but I'm not that kind of person, to take revenge. Besides, what I would get in return would be worse. Maybe something will happen and they will need you and things will change..


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Okay, I've caught up now...
> Good morning everyone! Happy Saturday!
> It started off here with pouring rain and a front going through so my sinuses were awful but the day and my head have cleared (a VERY good thing!) so everything's looking up.
> We are all so different and so the same! The one thing I'm compelled to comment on this morning are the churches in our lives. I don't consider myself a really religious person but while I lived in Sacramento I started going to church regularly because I found a congregation that was my ideal when it came to church families. (An aside: Growing up I was taught that churches should be inclusive, loving, tolerant... all those things KnitPicker mentions around page 21. Imagine my surprise when, at 20, my fiance and I went to the minister at the church where my sister still taught Sunday school to arrange our wedding and was read the riot act on inviting "long hairs" and irreverant people to a dignified ceremony! We were married in another church and I stopped going.) So, on to Sacramento... St. Paul's Episcopal Church. Around 2000 the priest there was an amazing woman, Diana Leuckert - now retired. She welcomed me while acknowledging my many uncertainties. I started back to church. Fast forward, move to Florida. I have tried each of the five Episcopal churches within range, also a Unitarian church, and a Zen center. Each has had its own idea of who they wanted - and who they didn't want. That, to me, has been the more telling and has kept me away again. When I am in Sac. for work, I go to church - St. Paul's is the most inclusive community I have ever come across! When I'm anywhere else, I am not a church goer. And, as I see it, that's just wrong! Church should not be "us and them"!
> My rant for today is over. Thank you for your understanding... I hope.


I hope you find the church for you. I know it can be a process since I have moved many times.


----------



## miko (Feb 23, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Well one time i was yammering at my husband about something he had done that I thought was really immature and stupid. We stopped at McD's for lunch and i followed him still yammering away. He walked into the men's room and I didn't even notice. Just kept on yammering and following. The look on his face as he walked over to the urinal and turned around and said "what are you doing in here?" was priceless. Fortunately there were no other men in the room. i still go into gales of laughter when i think about it. Years ago when my step son was in high school we attended his first track meet of the season. It was spring and the county park did not have the restrooms open. I had to go to the bathroom very bad. Decided to walk around some bushes, over a hill and around a cornor to get a private spot in the bushes to relieve myself. Just as I dropped my pants and squatted the track team came around the cornor. All racers stopped running and started laughing. i didn't care. i finished my business and with great dignity pulled up my jeans and walked away with as much dignity as I could. That one sends me into laughter too.


You are a stitch. LOL


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

It has been a lovely sunny day here in Wales,one of my grandsons have been here and we've been making a boiled fruit cake so I shall be having a slice of it later with a nice cup of coffee,wish that a few of you could join me and we could knit and natter as well. By the way I have written to pen friends all over the world for many years.It is always good to receive a letter in the morning,it is like having a chat with them.Look after yourselves.Mary.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree that we need each other.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> I have read all the postings and I love reading how others live in other countries. It seems that more people lose touch with relatives in the USA than we do here in the UK and I think that could be down to distance more than people falling out. My life in the UK, I'm almost 65 years old, my husband will be 70 on Christmas Day and I worked for 32 years in Doctors Surgeries. I finished work when I was 61 due to the fact I contracted Swine Flu and was off sick for 5 months due to complications and as my husband had retired that winter I decided to retire. I loved working but realised after I left work that the work friends I had were really only acquaintances and apart from one I don't have contact with them anymore. I have two children and one granddaughter and one step granddaughter who I consider a grandaughter. They live opposite ends of the country and we are in the middle. We try to all get together every couple of months. We all went to see Mrs Browns Boys at the end of March and the Cake and Bake Show 2 weeks ago. I would love it if they lived around the corner but its never going to happen so we make the "best of a bad job". We visited our son, DIL and granddaughter yesterday, it's about 2 hour drive away and my 92 yr old mother comes as well so it's a day out for her too. We like going to the cinema, theatre, going to see PHANTOM next Tuesday, we have National Trust membership and visit somewhere once a week and gardening. Although we do a lot together we do have our own hobbies. We do the housework between us and we both cook. We shop once a week, and my mother shops with us and then it's a pub lunch. We do a "pub crawl" we go to a different one each week. I'm an only child so am happy with my own company and although I have a large extended family they live 120 miles away. My husband is the eldest of 6 brothers all spread around the country but have drifted apart mainly due to MIL interference, only real contact was odd phone call and Christmas cards, but as she is no longer around they are starting slowly to rekindle contact, unfortunately it's 40 years lost. Well that's a little bit about me and mine.


Hi Christine: I've just wanted to comment on your post - - I agree, in the USA often family are separated by long distances usually do to jobs or other work commitments. I noticed that your husband was born on Christmas Day - so was mine. Frank, my husband, will be 72 on his next birthday and on November 30th we will have been married 50 years. I'm 69 and will be 70 on November 3rd. Our daughter and you share the same first name. She has 2 daughters - Isabella age 13 and Annaliese age 11. Our son, David, has a son Alex who will be 5 in June. He reminded me that he is no longer just 4 but rather almost 5 - he's so cute.

Unfortunately, jobs relocated both of our children to the Washington DC area. We live in Rochester, NY which is on Lake Ontario. We are fortunate in that we are able to see our children and grandchildren 4 or 5 times a year - it's about a 7 hour drive from our house to their's. We are also fortunate that both of our children relocated so near each other.

I love the KP site and enjoy getting to know so many really good people.
Mary


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Portessa said:


> Hi Judy - Was I ever "relieved" to see your question! I sure DO need to talk to someone, but rarely have a chance unless it's someone "official", like the doctor's office. LOL... the receptionists are busy - I don't think they have time nor WANT to hear me chat!
> 
> This is kind of like being a "pen-pal" - I used to get pen pals all the time when I was a kid - I'd just write a general letter to the school board in a city, country...tell them my age and where I was and what language I would be writing in. We didn't have a television until I was in my early teens, so reading and writing were IT.
> 
> ...


Hi, Linda-May,

We have a lot in common. I am a widow of 24 years, my kids are estranged from me, except for one, and sometimes I have a whacky type of humor. I was an Admin for 37 years until our 9-1-1 came along and then I was let go. Took me 2 years and a prayer to discover that I wasn't going to get a new job at my age (not even at $10/hr) and so I started my own special niche business. Always wanted to learn to cook, but I have 10 no-talent fingers when it comes to cooking, but I try. I have two English Springer rescued dogs - both very senior seniors. Through my life I've always had dogs and cats and anything else that showed up on the doorstep, except for a couple of short periods.

My ancestry started out in Alsace-Lorraine, came to the Americas for religious freedoms, then moved to Niagara and across the river into Canada (they were Mennonites). One of my great-grandfathers took one of the first phaetoms and was one of the first that took his weaving into that area. A few left their families in Canada and moved back to the USA and into Michigan, Ohio regions. I ended up in Texas. I have many cousins in Canada, some I've never met, some I've met when they've come to the USA. "Morgenstern" was anglicized into "Morningstar" and there are a lot of them up in the Canadian regions still that I haven't contacted, but would like to some day.

I had pen pals in the days before TV, too. I'd love to talk with you anytime you want.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Briallu said:


> It has been a lovely sunny day here in Wales,one of my grandsons have been here and we've been making a boiled fruit cake so I shall be having a slice of it later with a nice cup of coffee,wish that a few of you could join me and we could knit and natter as well. By the way I have written to pen friends all over the world for many years.It is always good to receive a letter in the morning,it is like having a chat with them.Look after yourselves.Mary.


All these letters make getting up in the morning seem almost worthwhile. Keep them coming. Judy T


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

piggysue said:


> u sound like the most giving and selflish person i have ever known..God Bless u for all your love and compassion for life.. when the world gives u lemons u make lemonade.. i would love to be your friend daughter but im older than u so best friend would be better right??? im just a simple person no frills love people ive been told im a people person..i was hairdresser for 42 yrs..so i truly miss people..im truly greatful to meet u..


Thank u for your nice email, I am greatful to meet u too!


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Briallu said:


> It has been a lovely sunny day here in Wales,one of my grandsons have been here and we've been making a boiled fruit cake so I shall be having a slice of it later with a nice cup of coffee,wish that a few of you could join me and we could knit and natter as well. By the way I have written to pen friends all over the world for many years.It is always good to receive a letter in the morning,it is like having a chat with them.Look after yourselves.Mary.


What is a boiled fruit cake? Send the recipe?


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

jzzyjacque said:


> You can count me in too. I have had somje health issues of late and this forum has become very important to me. My cat is the quiet sorti have two cats the oder one is very loud and vocal, the youngerwont even meow, shejust sortbof ,meeps, Jacque (pronounced Jackie)


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

I have two cats, the older one is very loud and vocal and my baby won't eveb,n meow, she just makes a ,meep, sound


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

This is an actual letter sent to a man named Ryan DeVries regarding a pond on his property. It was sent by the Pennsylvania Department of Environmental Quality, State of Pennsylvania. This guy's response is hilarious, but read the State's letter before you get to the response letter; you won't stop once you start.

cid:[email protected] cid:[email protected]

This is an actual letter: State of Pennsylvania 's letter to Mr. DeVries:

SUBJECT: DEQ ... File No.97-59-0023; T11N; R10W, Sec 20; Lycoming County
Dear Mr. DeVries:

It has come to the attention of the Department of Environmental Quality that there has been recent unauthorized activity on the above referenced parcel of property. You have been certified as the legal landowner and/or contractor who did the following unauthorized activity:

Construction and maintenance of two wood debris dams across the outlet stream of Spring Pond.

A permit must be issued prior to the start of this type of activity. A review of the Department's files shows that no permits have been issued. Therefore, the Department has determined that this activity is in violation of Part 301, Inland Lakes and Streams, of the Natural Resource and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.30101 to 324.30113 of the Pennsylvania Compiled Laws, annotated.

The Department has been informed that one or both of the dams partially failed during a recent rain event, causing debris and flooding at downstream locations. We find that dams of this nature are inherently hazardous and cannot be permitted. The Department therefore orders you to cease and desist all activities at this location, and to restore the stream to a free-flow condition by removing all wood and brush forming the dams from the stream channel. All restoration work shall be completed no later than January 31, 2010.

Please notify this office when the restoration has been completed so that a follow-up site inspection may be scheduled by our staff. Failure to comply with this request or any further unauthorized activity on the site may result in this case being referred for elevated enforcement action.

We anticipate and would appreciate your full cooperation in this matter. Please feel free to contact me at this office if you have any questions.

Sincerely,
David L. Price
District Representative and Water Management Division.


Here is the actual response sent back by Mr. DeVries:

Re: DEQ File
No. 97-59-0023; T11N; R10W, Sec. 20; Lycoming County

Dear Mr. Price,

Your certified letter dated 11/17/09 has been handed to me. I am the legal landowner but not the Contractor at 2088 Dagget Lane, Trout Run, Pennsylvania.

A couple of beavers are in the process of constructing and maintaining two wood 'debris' dams across the outlet stream of my Spring Pond. While I did not pay for, authorize, nor supervise their dam project, I think they would be highly offended that you call their skillful use of natures building materials 'debris.'

I would like to challenge your department to attempt to emulate their dam project any time and/or any place you choose. I believe I can safely state there is no way you could ever match their dam skills, their dam resourcefulness, their dam ingenuity, their dam persistence, their dam determination and/or their dam work ethic.


cid:[email protected] cid:[email protected]

These are the beavers/contractors you are seeking. As to your request, I do not think the beavers are aware that they must first fill out a dam permit prior to the start of this type of dam activity.

My first dam question to you is:
(1) Are you trying to discriminate against my Spring Pond Beavers, or
(2) do you require all beavers throughout this State to conform to said dam request?

If you are not discriminating against these particular beavers, through the Freedom of Information Act, I request completed copies of all those other applicable beaver dam permits that have been issued. (Perhaps we will see if there really is a dam violation of Part 301, Inland Lakes and Streams, of the Natural Resource and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.30101 to 324.30113 of the Pennsylvania Compiled Laws, annotated.)

I have several dam concerns. My first dam concern is, aren't the beavers entitled to legal representation? The Spring Pond Beavers are financially destitute and are unable to pay for said representation -- so the State will have to provide them with a dam lawyer.

The Department's dam concern that either one or both of the dams failed during a recent rain event, causing flooding, is proof that this is a natural occurrence, which the Department is required to protect. In other words, we should leave the Spring Pond Beavers alone rather than harassing them and calling them dam names.

If you want the damed stream 'restored' to a dam free-flow condition please contact the beavers -- but if you are going to arrest them, they obviously did not pay any attention to your dam letter, they being unable to read English.

In my humble opinion, the Spring Pond Beavers have a right to build their unauthorized dams as long as the sky is blue, the grass is green and water flows downstream. They have more dam rights than I do to live and enjoy Spring Pond. If the Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Protection lives up to its name, it should protect the natural resources (Beavers) and the environment (Beavers' Dams).

So, as far as the beavers and I are concerned, this dam case can be referred for more elevated enforcement action right now. Why wait until 1/31/2010? The Spring Pond Beavers may be under the dam ice by then and there will be no way for you or your dam staff to contact/harass them.

In conclusion, I would like to bring to your attention to a real environmental quality, health, problem in the area It is the bears! Bears are actually defecating in our woods. I definitely believe you should be persecuting the defecating bears and leave the beavers alone. If you are going to investigate the beaver dam, watch your dam step! The bears are not careful where they dump!

Being unable to comply with your dam request, and being unable to contact you on your dam answering machine, I am sending this response to your dam office.

THANK YOU,

RYAN DEVRIES & THE DAM BEAVERS


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all, this is turning out to b a great topic for discussion, hoping I might make some friends, u all seem so nice


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Judy Temple said:


> This is an actual letter sent to a man named Ryan DeVries regarding a pond on his property. It was sent by the Pennsylvania Department of Environmental Quality, State of Pennsylvania. This guy's response is hilarious, but read the State's letter before you get to the response letter; you won't stop once you start.
> 
> cid:[email protected] cid:[email protected]
> 
> ...


What a load of ''dam'' cobblers,Wonder what they thought to the mans respnse to their ridiculous letter... loved the bit about the bears


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

sprucehollow said:


> Hi Three Kids Mom, When my inlaws died and their lovely home was left to my husband and me it was lonely up there because it was in the country with basiely no one around that we openned it for a B&B but I'm having more fun giving knitting retreats. so I'm tring to get the word out I made a web site take a peek www.********************. since I have been on KP I've gotten some responces which is good they are lots of fun we do more than knit We go antiquing, go to festivals, etc.
> when I get lonely I go sit in my library or Barns and Noble and read or I go to the Y and swim, don't be lonely join a group but keep knitting Judy


WHO COULD ASK FOR MORE?????? So happy for you!


----------



## kobikaci (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sorry you've had difficulty with churches. I go to an Evangelical Free church and we have people with long, short, all colored hair. Some even come in sweats...better to have them there than to put restrictions that drive them away. I'm very involved in church and love it. I am a Christian. Please don't give up because some people don't have the love that Christ has. Keep trying dear. You'll find one that's perfect for you.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

KnitPicker said:


> Hi, Linda-May,
> 
> We have a lot in common. I am a widow of 24 years, my kids are estranged from me, except for one, and sometimes I have a whacky type of humor. I was an Admin for 37 years until our 9-1-1 came along and then I was let go. Took me 2 years and a prayer to discover that I wasn't going to get a new job at my age (not even at $10/hr) and so I started my own special niche business. Always wanted to learn to cook, but I have 10 no-talent fingers when it comes to cooking, but I try. I have two English Springer rescued dogs - both very senior seniors. Through my life I've always had dogs and cats and anything else that showed up on the doorstep, except for a couple of short periods.
> 
> ...


Hi, Linda May!
Greeting from your next-door neighbor (I live in Ft. Worth!)
I am overwhelmed with all of these letters....trying to keep up but not doing a very good job if it, I am afraid! Your post, tho, raised a question for me that I was unable to learn the answer even thru 'search'. WHAT is a "phaetom"???? Reading both your post and the one you have just replied to is refreshing! Hope you two get to be good buddies! .... I, too, like this sort of thing tho, at the present time, I am not committing to any of these in particular. Too many irons in the fire just now! But, I truly LOVE this site and think it is a GREAT place to find real friends!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

kobikaci said:


> I'm sorry you've had difficulty with churches. I go to an Evangelical Free church and we have people with long, short, all colored hair. Some even come in sweats...better to have them there than to put restrictions that drive them away. I'm very involved in church and love it. I am a Christian. Please don't give up because some people don't have the love that Christ has. Keep trying dear. You'll find one that's perfect for you.


I haven't read the one you are replying to, but I DO like your attitude! Keep on keeping on! :thumbup:


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I'm going to keep this thread ,even tho I have my hubby I have mental health issues and spent the last yr in my bedroom all my friends seemed to off abandoned me which in a way I can understand as some days I don't want visitors perhaps they just got fed up of me saying no most of the time it be good for me chat to other people with the same intrests


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

It really is I sit in that East Garden infront of the fountain 
with a good book or my knitting in the late afternoon and destress last year the deer ate most of it and thats stress! Here are some of the pictures I do the garden myself I enjoy doing it Keep intouch Judy


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

that is good!


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

that is good!


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

if your lonely come to Spruce Hollow for a retreat and get refreshed


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

sprucehollow said:


> It really is I sit in that East Garden infront of the fountain
> with a good book or my knitting in the late afternoon and destress last year the deer ate most of it and thats stress! Here are some of the pictures I do the garden myself I enjoy doing it Keep intouch Judy


I looked at all your photos and think you are SO very BLESSED! What a woman! My yard is nowhere near that size...and I have it done! God bless you!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

sprucehollow said:


> It really is I sit in that East Garden infront of the fountain
> with a good book or my knitting in the late afternoon and destress last year the deer ate most of it and thats stress! Here are some of the pictures I do the garden myself I enjoy doing it Keep intouch Judy


Beautiful yard. I stay inside. The yard was his and now ---


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you get an answer?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> Did you get an answer?


Were you talking to me about this:?

"Hi, Linda May!
Greeting from your next-door neighbor (I live in Ft. Worth!)
I am overwhelmed with all of these letters....trying to keep up but not doing a very good job if it, I am afraid! Your post, tho, raised a question for me that I was unable to learn the answer even thru 'search'. WHAT is a "phaetom"???? Reading both your post and the one you have just replied to is refreshing! Hope you two get to be good buddies! .... I, too, like this sort of thing tho, at the present time, I am not committing to any of these in particular. Too many irons in the fire just now! But, I truly LOVE this site and think it is a GREAT place to find real friends!"

If so, my answer is No..not yet!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Janci said:


> Hi, Linda May!
> Greeting from your next-door neighbor (I live in Ft. Worth!)
> I am overwhelmed with all of these letters....trying to keep up but not doing a very good job if it, I am afraid! Your post, tho, raised a question for me that I was unable to learn the answer even thru 'search'. WHAT is a "phaetom"???? Reading both your post and the one you have just replied to is refreshing! Hope you two get to be good buddies! .... I, too, like this sort of thing tho, at the present time, I am not committing to any of these in particular. Too many irons in the fire just now! But, I truly LOVE this site and think it is a GREAT place to find real friends!


Hi, I guess I misspelled it. So sorry. "Phaeton" is according to my dictionary (easier to understand than my explanation) "1) A type of light four-wheeled carriage having no sidepieces in front of the seat or (two) seats. 2) An open automobile (body) with two cross seats." The picture is beautiful like the buggies we see in the western movies - only there is a front and a back seat to it. - Knitpicker


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

RitaMac--I enjoyed your story. I bet we have all had an embarrassing moment.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Love your Hair, Judy!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Judy,

Thanks for sharing the dam story. It is hilarious.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Where are all my new friends? Everyone must be out having fun and here I am home alone.


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> Where are all my new friends? Everyone must be out having fun and here I am home alone.


No you're not - I'm here too :thumbup: Just been catching up all the posts that came in while I was sleeping LOL.
Susan


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Susan, I like your avatar. It reminds me of a scene here with my animals.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Tove said:


> Me too, same thing except I go visit mother in the nursing home daily, she has dementia and at times can't recognise me.


Trove,

I remember when my Mom was like that. One day I asked her if she knew who I was and she said no, but I know I love you.

Anne


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> Susan, I like your avatar. It reminds me of a scene here with my animals.


Thank you - When the dog, Cari, was much younger she used to 'mother' Tosca the tabby when she was a kitten. They are now older and much more 'dignified' so don't play as they used to to. 
Apart from these two I was adopted by a black male cat about 18 months ago. He just turned up one day and hasn't shown any inclination to leave home LOL. 
Hopefully they'll be around for quite a while yet  
Susan


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

KnitPicker said:


> Hi, I guess I misspelled it. So sorry. "Phaeton" is according to my dictionary (easier to understand than my explanation) "1) A type of light four-wheeled carriage having no sidepieces in front of the seat or (two) seats. 2) An open automobile (body) with two cross seats." The picture is beautiful like the buggies we see in the western movies - only there is a front and a back seat to it. - Knitpicker


I just decided to check your site and noticed in your biography that you said you have 2 books (was it?) "in the final stages". Interesting!! Are they going to be published? 
I have a number.......6, I think...of books in the National Library of Congress with my name in them......as editor! Sad to say, my main author just passed away just over a week ago...and I feel a great sense of loss.......  My other author has JUST published his first book and is ecstatic! Both are VERY good authors! You mentioned also that you enjoyed doing research on your ancestors, history (?) ........ My author who died was a classmate of mine; we attended high school together in Big Spring TX MANY moons ago! You might enjoy his books; can check them out on Amazon.com. Just type in his name...Kenneth J. Briden. He did 2 double trilogies...I got into the editing for him after his first one of those was already published. Those are historical fact/fiction regarding the settling of Texas by his great-grandfather who immigrated here from Germany and was to become one of the very first TX Rangers...the REAL TX Rangers. They deal with the years of the Civil War, etc. Then, the last of his books I edited was called "After the Fall of the Wall" and was written by both him and his wife, Vera, regarding their experiences when they had been asked to go over to Russia as missionaries to take Christianity there just after the Communistic government had fallen. ... He handled it in a "jocular fashion" and who he was just SPILLS from the pages!  ALL of these books are page-turners and if you like reading, you'll probably not be able to put them down! He was working on a couple more books when he died suddenly while in Chile with his son (who is a doctor with the US Embassies) due to having fallen and broken his hip. I am still in touch with his wife and when she gets back to the states (Their home is in Albuquerque NM) and gets her business in order, she intends for us to collaborate and put those out, too. She is handling this in such as way that it is inspiring to many.......Their Christianity was/is LIVED and his 'going home' is being embraced as having been a blessing FOR him.

Thanks for the reply re: phaeton! I DID see that when I did my search, but surprisingly, on the search page, there were also a few entries that mentioned phaetom. SO, I was not sure but what it was a valid word.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> Trove,
> 
> I remember when my Mom was like that. One day I asked her if she knew who I was and she said no, but I know I love you.
> 
> Anne


SO SWEET!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Janci,

I got my car there in Ft. Worth. We finished up at the dealership at 5:01 P.M. with rush hour traffic and neither my DH or I knew our way around. Leaving, we were in two vehicles with me following him and afraid we would get separated. My thoughts at that time were I never want to be in this position ever again.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

It's 1am in the morning here in the UK and this is my "no sleep pattern" time. I've fallen asleep watching TV and now I'm wide awake. What's happened here today, not a lot really, I think spending the day with my 1yr old granddaughter on Friday has tired us both out. Cooked breakfast in bed, that's our treat, rest of the week it's porridge or cereal, and husband cooks it. I always get up first and make a pot of tea and take it back up to bed. We sorted all the seeds out the other day and Peter put them all in seed trays, we found we were short of some and I was going to buy some more today but in the end couldn't be bothered so that's a job for Monday. I had ordered some Begonias and Alstroemerias on line a couple of days ago and they arrived today, must get them potted up. Peter made some bread and I made some scones and a ginger cake. During the evening I watched Britains Got Talent then The Voice and then I fell asleep. I usually knit when I watch Tv but didn't get much done. My sons friends little boy is 6 and last week on school holidays he fell off his bike and scraped his face and has a nicer shiner. He is Batman crazy so I've been making him a Batman beanie hat, didn't get very far tonight though. A little bit more about me and mine. My daughter Helen is 42, married with a 12 yr old stepdaughter Tegan who we love to bits. My son James will be 40 in May and he and Julia married last November. Willow Belle is now 13months and she is so funny and you have to be on your toes to keep up with her. She runs everywhere, climbs onto everything and all at high speed. I love my garden which is a pocket handkerchief compared to your gardens but an average size for a UK garden and we also look after my mothers garden as well so it's big enough really. Hobbies, I like to knit, sew, crochet, I can do most crafts but those are the main ones. We have a caravan which has seen most areas of the UK and large chunks of Europe including the Alsace region, which is beautiful.. We have a holiday home in Spain which we bought in 2002 but don't use now as often as we would like. My mother is 92 and very fit for her age but now that my son has moved down south it's not so easy to go away like we used to. She used to come with us until 5 yrs ago and the flights all changed to very early morning and it was too much for her. But as my son would say " it is what it is". Well that's enough of us for now.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

There are times when it's just the weather. :roll: After his illness of 5 years, he ended up without a hip and most of his right femur putting him in a wheelchair. All the drugs he had to have has done mental damage. I'm patient most of the time and try to be understanding but I do have my limits - mostly when I'm under the weather. We took our wedding vows seriously and have experienced most of them over the years. Wouldn't change him just wish for more patience now and again. :thumbup:


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

LizAnne-Ya'll needed my DH to get you through Dallas. Put him in Dallas at rush hour in the mix-master and he is a happy camper. Terrifies me. He tells me to put my head in a book and don't look ahead or to the side and DON'T talk to him till he says to. I looked at the speedometer-95. Whoa!!!!! Got us through many times. I think he gets in his zone.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> You'll remember in the middle of the night which one is was! I'd love to be able to just have a nice conversation some days. Sign me up if you start a thread! Everyone think of a "Catchy Title"!


It would kinda be like pen pals but with "NO" paper so how about " Computer Pals" .....Which would include the gents as well. By the way i would love to join in - great idea ! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

yarncrazy102 said:


> There are times when it's just the weather. :roll: After his illness of 5 years, he ended up without a hip and most of his right femur putting him in a wheelchair. All the drugs he had to have has done mental damage. I'm patient most of the time and try to be understanding but I do have my limits - mostly when I'm under the weather. We took our wedding vows seriously and have experienced most of them over the years. Wouldn't change him just wish for more patience now and again. :thumbup:


One of my cousins has the discs crumbling in her spine so she walks with elbow crutches. The garden became a chore that they didn't really want so they kept the greenhouse and a small patch where they grow tomatoes and salads and the rest they dug up put sheets of weed suppressant down and covered with gravel. They then placed ceramic pots on top which contain various plants and now it looks good and its easy to maintain.

Well it's lights out now.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Briallu said:


> It has been a lovely sunny day here in Wales,one of my grandsons have been here and we've been making a boiled fruit cake so I shall be having a slice of it later with a nice cup of coffee,wish that a few of you could join me and we could knit and natter as well. By the way I have written to pen friends all over the world for many years.It is always good to receive a letter in the morning,it is like having a chat with them.Look after yourselves.Mary.


So how is a boiled fruit cake different from a baked fruit cake. I love fruit cake! Could you please post the recipe? I would love to join you for coffee, cake, knitting and chatting! I hope to visit Wales someday.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Janci said:


> I just decided to check your site and noticed in your biography that you said you have 2 books (was it?) "in the final stages". Interesting!! Are they going to be published?
> .....Thanks for the reply re: phaeton! I DID see that when I did my search, but surprisingly, on the search page, there were also a few entries that mentioned phaetom. SO, I was not sure but what it was a valid word.


The word "phaetom" was in my (how many???)greatgf's diary about his travels. I just took for granted that was how it was spelled - until I looked in my dictionary. BTW - my dictionary is my preferred since it was published in 1956, with the earliest publication in 1916. I love this one because "ain't", "yeah", and "OK" aren't in it! LOL I see where Volkswagon has a new model out called the _Phaeton_. Everything old is new again.

I have my memoir finished except for writing about this year's exhibit that I'm currently doing. I want the experience in there, then I'll end the memoir. It has to end sometime and now that I'm 73, it's a really good time. I've lived quite a full life and people have asked me to write about it. I asked a journalist once what style he thought best to write a memoir, and he said, "Like a fiction story." After a little informal genealogy at the front, so everyone can keep track of the characters and locations, I started writing in story form. Am trying to keep it chronological, but so much overlaps that I decided to just let it flow.

The other two are novels - one a mystery and one of a couple whose romance starts before the world was created. I've had samples given out (and required them to be returned LOL) to a wide variety of readers and all have said they can't wait until it comes out and "can I read the proof before anyone else!" So, I guess that's a good beginning. I had a publisher interested in it before I shelved it for the finishing of the memoir. I've put all my writing on the back seat to the memoir because of my age. The world won't be changed much with my fiction, but I want the world to know about my life. What I've learned can help others. So, I made the memoir a priority.

Along with my memoir, I'm working on an exhibit of my lifecasting - all to be finished by year's end. It's a busy year! Now, if I can just live through it LOL

I edited two books for a doctor, and one for a novice writer about a motorcycle escapade. The doc wanted it his way instead of done professionally. Neither were very good writers, and the doctor got another editor for his second edition and self-published. So, I didn't do any more.

Don't like the dickering back and forth. Don't mind discussions, advice, and negotiations, but just dickering because someone wants power over the other or just wants to have it their way even though it isn't professional and doesn't follow the rules of good writing, just isn't in my lifestyle. I couldn't find an editor who wouldn't smooth talk me and say it was great where I knew it was still amateurish, but needed help. I don't have "pride of author"-ship. If I'm going to put my name on my books, I want them going out the best they can be. I want a wide readership in that field. What I don't want is someone sugarcoating reality. No one believes me when I say that, but it's very true. I've never had my feelings hurt because someone said I wasn't the best writer and what they didn't like, or gave me a great critique with lots of things that could be changed. I do expect reasons that show why they feel that way. And in most cases, they are right. I will explain why I feel I should keep it in, but I won't argue it and if the editor says it's much better another way, well, they know better. I've never been married to my stories. Don't believe in it. Belonged to several writers' groups where people were married to their manuscripts. Sorry to say their writing just never got better.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

My goodness Judy T.......little did you imagine the huge inpouring of responses to your "do you ever need to just talk to somebody?". Well done, it seems there are many, many people in need of this type of thread. Have we come up with a name yet? Perhaps Knit and Natter........come on every one the challenge is on........find us a name. &#127759;&#9748;&#9748;


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> Janci,
> 
> I got my car there in Ft. Worth. We finished up at the dealership at 5:01 P.M. with rush hour traffic and neither my DH or I knew our way around. Leaving, we were in two vehicles with me following him and afraid we would get separated. My thoughts at that time were I never want to be in this position ever again.


WOW! Was that recently? When I moved here (16 years ago), I used to LOVE it because it was SO nice to be able to get anywhere I wanted to go without having to battle traffic. I moved here from the western suburbs of Chicago......and that was NEVER true up there! But...Fort Worth has grown like wild-fire over the past few years....still is!.......and now it's not a lot different from the way it was up there! Our freeway system is having to be constantly upgraded, so just like it was always said of Chicago ("There are only two seasons there: Winter and construction!"), it is getting to be true here, tho our winters don't necessarily stop it! No complaints, tho! We are happy that our area is flourishing, particularly since that is not true for the whole of the US. ...... I flatly refuse to get onto the freeways during a rush hour. Bunch of CRAZY drivers here who have always been used to the wide open spaces and think they STILL own the roads! It is like taking your life into your own hands, getting out there!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I didn't know where to go and neither did DH. Traffic was horrendous. We did do fine, but my nerves were shot.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> It's 1am in the morning here in the UK and this is my "no sleep pattern" time. I've fallen asleep watching TV and now I'm wide awake. What's happened here today, not a lot really, I think spending the day with my 1yr old granddaughter on Friday has tired us both out. Cooked breakfast in bed, that's our treat, rest of the week it's porridge or cereal, and husband cooks it. I always get up first and make a pot of tea and take it back up to bed. We sorted all the seeds out the other day and Peter put them all in seed trays, we found we were short of some and I was going to buy some more today but in the end couldn't be bothered so that's a job for Monday. I had ordered some Begonias and Alstroemerias on line a couple of days ago and they arrived today, must get them potted up. Peter made some bread and I made some scones and a ginger cake. During the evening I watched Britains Got Talent then The Voice and then I fell asleep. I usually knit when I watch Tv but didn't get much done. My sons friends little boy is 6 and last week on school holidays he fell off his bike and scraped his face and has a nicer shiner. He is Batman crazy so I've been making him a Batman beanie hat, didn't get very far tonight though. A little bit more about me and mine. My daughter Helen is 42, married with a 12 yr old stepdaughter Tegan who we love to bits. My son James will be 40 in May and he and Julia married last November. Willow Belle is now 13months and she is so funny and you have to be on your toes to keep up with her. She runs everywhere, climbs onto everything and all at high speed. I love my garden which is a pocket handkerchief compared to your gardens but an average size for a UK garden and we also look after my mothers garden as well so it's big enough really. Hobbies, I like to knit, sew, crochet, I can do most crafts but those are the main ones. We have a caravan which has seen most areas of the UK and large chunks of Europe including the Alsace region, which is beautiful.. We have a holiday home in Spain which we bought in 2002 but don't use now as often as we would like. My mother is 92 and very fit for her age but now that my son has moved down south it's not so easy to go away like we used to. She used to come with us until 5 yrs ago and the flights all changed to very early morning and it was too much for her. But as my son would say " it is what it is". Well that's enough of us for now.


Hi! I enjoyed your post and all your pictures............What a nice looking family you have.....and would just love to pinch your little granddaughter's cheeks. SO CUTE! ..I am puzzled! Are all of you there in the UK? Yet, I see an American flag hanging on the wall behind the baby and her dad! ....... Have only recently (when considered against the span of my lifetime) taken any interest in what goes on in politics....and "worldly events", but who can NOT do that these days??? I have heard rumors that America is not as highly regarded in the world as it used to be. Can you clue me in to anything in regards to that? Any info would be appreciated. :?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> I didn't know where to go and neither did DH. Traffic was horrendous. We did do fine, but my nerves were shot.


I can believe that! Do you remember the name of the dealership?


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Janci said:


> God bless you! I had that same thing with Mother, lost her in 2000....so I have an idea what you are going thru.


Thank you, yes, you would know. I still find myself in tears because as much as I love being with mother, it is very hard. Her mind is pretty much gone and she is getting more and more tired. I don't think it will be long before she goes home. A long life, she is 92 1/2 now.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipe/mums-boiled-fruit-cake-L1824.html A recipe for Boiled Fruit Cake. This one has tinned pineapple in it . It a lovely moist fruit cake. Was a favorite with my family when they were young.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> LizAnne-Ya'll needed my DH to get you through Dallas. Put him in Dallas at rush hour in the mix-master and he is a happy camper. Terrifies me. He tells me to put my head in a book and don't look ahead or to the side and DON'T talk to him till he says to. I looked at the speedometer-95. Whoa!!!!! Got us through many times. I think he gets in his zone.


I enjoyed that. My friends who live there(NYC) all think I'm crazy, but I don't mind driving in Manhattan or even other parts of NYC. I keep telling them I'd rather drive in NYC than Chicago, Dallas or Houston.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sprucehollow said:


> It really is I sit in that East Garden infront of the fountain
> with a good book or my knitting in the late afternoon and destress last year the deer ate most of it and thats stress! Here are some of the pictures I do the garden myself I enjoy doing it Keep intouch Judy


Wisconsin is longing soooo much for Spring to come. Tues the weather forecast is snow again. It's the end of April and no warmth in sight. Thank You for showing us the pictures I can't wait until I can go outside and work in the flower beds.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Tove said:


> Thank you, yes, you would know. I still find myself in tears because as much as I love being with mother, it is very hard. Her mind is pretty much gone and she is getting more and more tired. I don't think it will be long before she goes home. A long life, she is 92 1/2 now.


I DO feel for you....AND for her as well. How can we truly know what is going on for "them"? Mother had some times when she was more lucid than others so it was very confusing for me. I sometime think back and think that I was numbed by the 'shock' of it all........just tried to "be" with her whenever I was there and let her take the lead. Sometimes neither of us would be saying anything, and that was o.k., too....we were together. I know what you mean that you can sense that she is tired. Hard to see someone we love deteriorate slowly.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> LizAnne-Ya'll needed my DH to get you through Dallas. Put him in Dallas at rush hour in the mix-master and he is a happy camper. Terrifies me. He tells me to put my head in a book and don't look ahead or to the side and DON'T talk to him till he says to. I looked at the speedometer-95. Whoa!!!!! Got us through many times. I think he gets in his zone.


YIKES!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> LizAnne-Ya'll needed my DH to get you through Dallas. Put him in Dallas at rush hour in the mix-master and he is a happy camper. Terrifies me. He tells me to put my head in a book and don't look ahead or to the side and DON'T talk to him till he says to. I looked at the speedometer-95. Whoa!!!!! Got us through many times. I think he gets in his zone.


My husband used to scare me on the expressways of Chicago, too! I filed my nails a lot....... :?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

KnitPicker said:


> The word "phaetom" was in my (how many???)greatgf's diary about his travels. I just took for granted that was how it was spelled - until I looked in my dictionary. BTW - my dictionary is my preferred since it was published in 1956, with the earliest publication in 1916. I love this one because "ain't", "yeah", and "OK" aren't in it! LOL I see where Volkswagon has a new model out called the _Phaeton_. Everything old is new again.
> 
> I have my memoir finished except for writing about this year's exhibit that I'm currently doing. I want the experience in there, then I'll end the memoir. It has to end sometime and now that I'm 73, it's a really good time. I've lived quite a full life and people have asked me to write about it. I asked a journalist once what style he thought best to write a memoir, and he said, "Like a fiction story." After a little informal genealogy at the front, so everyone can keep track of the characters and locations, I started writing in story form. Am trying to keep it chronological, but so much overlaps that I decided to just let it flow.
> 
> ...


I believe I have seen Volkswagon's Phaeton...could be wrong, but it does ring a bell!... And, since you mentioned it, I went in to check when my "preferred" dictionary was published....that would be for the first time in 1947 and updated several times until my particular copy was copyrighted in 1952. It is the American Collegiate Dictionary. I have no particular reason for saying that I prefer that one...other than it is the one own and have used for many years. I also had to check to see, not all the words you mentioned, but I DID see that it had O.K. in it......:lol: Didn't read all of the meanings, but the one I saw was that it meant 'to approve'. ........ Thankfully, I must have had some top notch English teachers because I am definitely a word-lover and always have been pretty picky about spelling and grammar. I like using my Roget's Thesaurus probably more than I do using a dictionary!

The last (published) book that I edited was autobiographical in that it was telling about his experiences of having walked the WHOLE Appalachian Trail...all 2,141 miles of it ...from Georgia to Maine! He wrote it in a story form, too......and thereby made it into a page turner! ....We are still in touch regularly, too....he is on Facebook (Who isn't?????!) so I get the scuttlebutt almost daily of how his life is progressing! His book is titled "Broken Trail" (by Dayne Boyden) and like yours, he wrote it because he feels his message may hopefully promote a life of Christianity which was something that he became very clear about during that trek....to find himself.

Your book(s) sound very interesting! And, relating to what you said about your experience in editing, I know EXACTLY what you mean! I have had contact with a couple of other writers who really were (IMHO) at best, "wanna be" writers. It is NOT in my make-up to tell any one that.........and when I do edit, I generally do my very best to leave the material as THE AUTHOR'S writing more than my own, making corrections mostly so as to build their story more than to tear it down. Something has to be very much out of order for me to make a change. Normally what I do is what you said you prefer; I will question the author's intent if it is not readily apparent and then will suggest the alternative that I feel would improve upon what they have written. ......... What process do you use in your editing? Actually, I had never done it before becoming the editor for the first one I told you about......and it was with his patience that I learned how to use the Word Office process for editing. He was in Kuwait (again, with his son and his family) when I edited that particular book! SO, of necessity, we really needed the best way to communicate we could find......I did a tutorial on the basics and finally decided that is the ONLY way to go! Have you ever used it? Couldn't be easier, IMHO! In fact, the last one (that fell thru after we had agreed that I would do it for her) did so because after I said o.k., she handed me a completely typed out manuscript and thought I would be doing it by hand! :shock: 
She said she had just never learned how to do it on the computer. I promised to teach her how....but she really didn't want to learn. End of story. In the interim (before she finally had given up on doing it via computer), I had even gotten a Dragon Naturally Speaking set up and trained it to my voice thinking that I was going to have to transfer the whole thing onto the computer myself. The headpiece is still hanging on my wall staring at me..,.never did use it for anything serious! But, who knows? Maybe someday. I had had a similar experience with another writer.........who wanted approval for her writing and who, as you noted of some you had known, was not really a good writer. We "artists" tend to have big egos a lot of the time, don't we? I try to respect others creations...IF I can. If not, I do my best to let them down easy.

Your writing sounds intriguing and I certainly want to encourage you all I can! There was a time LONG AGO (I am 76, BTW) when I thought I wanted to write a book.... tried but very soon realized that it would have to be something that others besides my own mom would want to read. In fact, I never felt like even she would be able to stay awake long when reading it! So, I ditched that idea and took up oil painting! :lol: Did better at that.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

domesticgod said:


> I enjoyed that. My friends who live there(NYC) all think I'm crazy, but I don't mind driving in Manhattan or even other parts of NYC. I keep telling them I'd rather drive in NYC than Chicago, Dallas or Houston.


From what I hear, I can understand that! I never minded driving in Chicago......but Dallas (these days) is another story! I saw something on the Yahoo News once that said the D/FW area has one of the highest rates in the nation for aggressive drivers....AND I BELIEVE THAT! Besides that, it is not unheard of if you "tick someone off" that they will pull out their gun and shoot you! NO KIDDING! As far as I am concerned, I just get out of their way as fast and as best I can and let them go by. I am NOT a "Granny driver" myself...still have to be on the watch for my lead foot at times...... but seems faster is never fast enough for some people. LOTS of tail-gaiters here! I HATE THAT!!!!! Since I am retired and never in a hurry, I either take side roads or get on the freeways during non-rush hours...which are fewer and fewer these days.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> YIKES!!!!!!! :shock:


Have you heard that the Dallas mix-master is now FIVE levels high????? And, there have been some accidents where the vehicle has fallen all the way down, too. :? 
Ours in Ft. Worth is somewhat more confusing than it used to be, but nowhere near that bad!


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Cathyknits......you have brought tears to my eyes....your dog looks just like our Rusty who is gone now.....he/she is beautiful and I would like to know his/her name. What kind of work do you do?


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

LizAnne said:


> Where are all my new friends? Everyone must be out having fun and here I am home alone.


I don't know about you but----some of us have to go to bed. lol It is now 11:06PM


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> You'll remember in the middle of the night which one is was! I'd love to be able to just have a nice conversation some days. Sign me up if you start a thread! Everyone think of a "Catchy Title"!


Join me in as well. My cat runs out of things t say when he has been fed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janci said:


> Hi! I enjoyed your post and all your pictures............What a nice looking family you have.....and would just love to pinch your little granddaughter's cheeks. SO CUTE! ..I am puzzled! Are all of you there in the UK? Yet, I see an American flag hanging on the wall behind the baby and her dad! ....... Have only recently (when considered against the span of my lifetime) taken any interest in what goes on in politics....and "worldly events", but who can NOT do that these days??? I have heard rumors that America is not as highly regarded in the world as it used to be. Can you clue me in to anything in regards to that? Any info would be appreciated. :?


It's 7.30am and I've been woken up by Maisee one of our cats. She jumps on the bed and proceeds to "pad" all over me until I wake up and then lies with her face next to mine. no sign of Paddy her brother, "Night Hawk" is probably still out on the tiles. He does the opposite he gets on the bed when my husband is asleep and lies along his pillow and licks his head before going on his travels. Right the flag, answer is I don't know. Yes were all in the UK. It's one of Julia's pictures and it was the first time I had seen it. They were in rented accommodation when they first moved and possessions were packed up so now they are in their own house they have started decorating and unpacking, I will ask her.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janci said:


> I DO feel for you....AND for her as well. How can we truly know what is going on for "them"? Mother had some times when she was more lucid than others so it was very confusing for me. I sometime think back and think that I was numbed by the 'shock' of it all........just tried to "be" with her whenever I was there and let her take the lead. Sometimes neither of us would be saying anything, and that was o.k., too....we were together. I know what you mean that you can sense that she is tired. Hard to see someone we love deteriorate slowly.


My father died aged 82 in 1994 of a heart attack and up to that point was still driving. My mother is slowing down and sometimes when I say things to her she has to think for a minute who I'm talking about but other than that she is fine. She lives 5mins away from us in the car and I usually go round for an hour every other day and we all go shopping on Thursday and out for lunch. She only goes out when I take her these days. She cooks every day, she does her own cleaning, washing and ironing. We do the garden, well mainly my husband, and handyman jobs. Big jobs like cleaning windows he does. It sounds like he gets the short straw but my knees and hips are rubbish and I can't climb steps anymore. I sympathise with anyone who has to deal with dementia, but being "very independent" can also have its drawbacks. My daughter has said she could go and stay with them if we go away but my mothers attitude to that is I'm fine here on my own. She's not being ungrateful and she gets on fine with my daughter and SIL but she's too independent. I'm an only child, the rest of my mothers family lives 120miles away, she only has her youngest sister alive now and she went into a home in January. She rings her on a Sunday and from what she says I think my aunts mental capacity is deteriorating. All my mothers friends have now died and my friend said she would pop round, but no, can't have that, that's inconveniencing someone. Anyway lets not get maudling, his lord and master is awake it's time for a cuppa. Looking forward to hearing what everyone's up to today. Over and out.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

yarncrazy102 said:


> This struck a big "ouch" with me. When we had our little farm, we had almost 1/2 acre of garden. One year we got 92 pints of beets out of one row. BUT - - I was younger and he was healthier. We moved to a smaller place and have a designated 30' x 35' garden area. The soil stinks and it is always weedy. Last year, we planted, watered, weeded, etc. and got very little out of it. Yet, DH wants to do it all over again this year. He's in a wheelchair that isn't garden friendly. I'm trying to be reasonable but irrigation water has gone up. I don't want to be a weed eater. I don't want to pay for plants the rabbits will eat before there is a tiny harvest. But, he is out there getting the soil "ready". Is there any way to resolve this? No. He has his garden. I have my yarn. :roll:


I have half an acre here with my house, I say it is just a larger suburban block. That is why I do not like stumbling around in the dark to move the hose and sprinkler. The back of the property is too far from the house for the back light to brighten. Most of the blocks on my side of the road are a little larger. We had 720 acres in Queensland, but that was really cattle country. Also had 30 acres in both Western Australia and Tasmania, as well as a couple of properties with 10 acres. Half an acre is as small as I want to go. My older children say it might get too much for us when we are in our later 80's, I tell them that is OK, when that happens we will either pitch a tent in the bush or go to Coober Pedy and move into one of the underground houses the opal miners build. They say they remain very cool down there.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

dearirma said:


> Do you ever put things in writing, read them, and then wish you had said them differently when it is too late to edit?
> 
> See above. I meant to say, "This is related to..."
> Ha, ha!
> ...


Did you know you can edit your posts up to an hour after you have sent the post. Just go back to your post and if the 'edit' box is showing, click on it and you can edit what you have posted. I do not mean to preach to you, but thought you may not be aware of the edit function. Sorry if I have offended.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Janci said:


> Have you heard that the Dallas mix-master is now FIVE levels high????? And, there have been some accidents where the vehicle has fallen all the way down, too. :?
> Ours in Ft. Worth is somewhat more confusing than it used to be, but nowhere near that bad!


What is the Mix master?


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Judy Temple said:


> What is a boiled fruit cake? Send the recipe?


Hi there, can't say I evr heard if a boied fruit cake, tho can't say id want to eat one either lol, actually what is it? I love regular fruitcake, just me and dd, tho can't eat anymore bc I must avoid gluten, its found in wheat stuff, d older s and I gf one and a half yrs now, if we eat it get terrible darrhea, hope u get to enjoy your boiled fruitcake but thanks anyway,I'll have to pass  enjoy!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

xxjanexx said:


> I'm going to keep this thread ,even tho I have my hubby I have mental health issues and spent the last yr in my bedroom all my friends seemed to off abandoned me which in a way I can understand as some days I don't want visitors perhaps they just got fed up of me saying no most of the time it be good for me chat to other people with the same intrests


Hi there, I too have problems, I have every anxiety disorder under the sun and thanks to the miracle of modern medicine don't feel half bad most days, whole famiky is a mess, mayb y,u don't want to know me now, feel better and keep knitting, I find knitting the best therapy and also friends which I am trying to make some on here


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

That was too funny, thanks for my morning lol


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Judy Temple said:


> This is an actual letter sent to a man named Ryan DeVries regarding a pond on his property. It was sent by the Pennsylvania Department of Environmental Quality, State of Pennsylvania. This guy's response is hilarious, but read the State's letter before you get to the response letter; you won't stop once you start.
> 
> cid:[email protected] cid:[email protected]
> 
> ...


Hi there, this was too funny, thank for my lol of the morning


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Janci said:


> WHO COULD ASK FOR MORE?????? So happy for youqu
> 
> U have the right attitude, wish I can b more like that tho I will keep knitting


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Reply meant for person above u confused by all these postss but u go on and have a good happy knitting day too


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Reply meant for person above u confused by all these postss but u go on and have a good happy knitting day too[/quotenow
> 
> I am really confused, poor old kittenosmall doesn't evn know who she is writing to so u all just go and have a good day


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

I am in my 80s and live virtually alone; although my son lives upstairs, he works nights and sleeps by day, and at weekends he is diy-ing, straightening and facing the stairs, in preparation for a stair lift.

My social life is based on the village choir, my neighbour takes me in her car, weekly one evening, and the U3A Knit and Yarn group, fortnightly one afternoon, when I can get there - when my irritable bowel is not keeping me indoors!

But yesterday, I went to the theatre for the first time in 27 years! One of our choir ladies got tickets for us to see the Portsmouth Military Wives Choir. There are now 80 around the country, focussed on wives whose husbands are serving overseas, helping them support each other. I can understand their loneliness, my father was in the navy and my mother's only friend was another naval wife she met, taking my brother to school.

We used to go to bed at 7 and my other would sit and knit and tell us stories of her youth, but I am sure she missed adult contact. We are a bit more aware of these situations nowadays, praise be.

It's good to offload!

Edna


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Janci said:


> WHO COULD ASK FOR MORE?????? So happy for you![
> 
> quote]
> 
> U have the right attitude, good for u


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Crumplin said:


> I am in my 80s and live virtually alone; although my son lives upstairs, he works nights and sleeps by day, and at weekends he is diy-ing, straightening and facing the stairs, in preparation for a stair lift.
> 
> My social life is based on the village choir, my neighbour takes me in her car, weekly one evening, and the U3A Knit and Yarn group, fortnightly one afternoon, when I can get there - when my irritable bowel is not keeping me indoors!
> 
> ...


Hi there, u must get lonely but u r doing something about it which is good, so glad u got to enjoy the movie, bet u r a real good knitter, have a happy day


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

kobikaci said:


> I'm sorry you've had difficulty with churches. I go to an Evangelical Free church and we have people with long, short, all colored hair. Some even come in sweats...better to have them there than to put restrictions that drive them away. I'm very involved in church and love it. I am a Christian. Please don't give up because some people don't have the love that Christ has. Keep trying dear. You'll find one that's perfect for you.


Hi there, I am a bible reading christian too but not overly so, I really can't go to church bc I get terrible anxiety attacks there, i am 57 and I think it stems from a strick catholic education with church everyday, would get so sick in there, got married in a church and had anxiety attacks during the ceremony, mayb someday will get brave and go back and see what happens, mayb if I sit in theback and I do take meds but they only do so much, can't erase 12 yrs of torture, this is supposed to b a fun friend site so I hope u have a happy knitting day and I will try and read my bible and knit


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

sprucehollow said:


> It really is I sit in that East Garden infront of the fountain
> with a good book or my knitting in the late afternoon and destress last year the deer ate most of it and thats stress! Here are some of the pictures I do the garden myself I enjoy doing it Keep intouch Judy[/quote
> 
> That is beautiful, can i come and sit with u? We could knit and drink tea, tho I prefer coffee, mr coffee goes all day at our house, just blew one out, they do last a long time tho, we get a couple of yrs of all day use and already have a spare, ds and I live on the stuff, I do have some anxiety issues but find if I stick to btween 3 to 5 cups am ok, your garden is so pretty, our yard is so tiny and overrun with weeds and with bad knee my gardening days r ovr not that I did much but did some, a littke flower gardening, miss it, have a good day


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, wrote u a reply but itgot stuck at the bottom somehow, hope u find it, must have done something wring, thought was quoting your response confused :shock:


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, wrote u a reply but itgot stuck at the bottom somehow, hope u find it, must have done something wring, thought was quoting your response confused :shock:[/quot
> 
> Now I am writing to mysekf, why can't I get my replies to go where they r supposed to? I click on quote repy, help anyone, want to make sure everyone gets there deserved reply, thans all


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> kittenosmall said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, wrote u a reply but itgot stuck at the bottom somehow, hope u find it, must have done something wring, thought was quoting your response confused :shock:[/quot
> ...


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipe/mums-boiled-fruit-cake-L1824.html A recipe for Boiled Fruit Cake. This one has tinned pineapple in it . It a lovely moist fruit cake. Was a favorite with my family when they were young.


Thank you Nanknit! I love collecting recipes from special people and places and remembering them each time I make the recipe.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Boiled fruit cake Quick and easy. 12oz mixed dried fruit. 4oz granulated sugar . 4oz butter or margerine . a quarter of a pint of water . 1 beaten egg . 8oz self raising flour . Place fruit sugar margerine and water in a pan bring to the boil reduce heat and simmer for 20mins .Allow to cool then add beaten egg and stir in flour . turn into a greased 7in cake tin. Bake in very moderate oven gas 2-3 for one and a half hours. Enjoy


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

morningdew said:


> Boiled fruit cake Quick and easy. 12oz mixed dried fruit. 4oz granulated sugar . 4oz butter or margerine . a quarter of a pint of water . 1 beaten egg . 8oz self raising flour . Place fruit sugar margerine and water in a pan bring to the boil reduce heat and simmer for 20mins .Allow to cool then add beaten egg and stir in flour . turn into a greased 7in cake tin. Bake in very moderate oven gas 2-3 for one and a half hours. Enjoy


Thanks morningdew!


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> sprucehollow said:
> 
> 
> > It really is I sit in that East Garden infront of the fountain
> ...


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> One of my cousins has the discs crumbling in her spine so she walks with elbow crutches. The garden became a chore that they didn't really want so they kept the greenhouse and a small patch where they grow tomatoes and salads and the rest they dug up put sheets of weed suppressant down and covered with gravel. They then placed ceramic pots on top which contain various plants and now it looks good and its easy to maintain.
> 
> Well it's lights out now.


We are sort of doing this but it is quite labor intensive. A greenhouse would be fabulous but they cost so much we can't fit it into the budget. I don't think I'd mind the gardening as much if my health were better. Some days it's a chore to just get through the day. :thumbdown:


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

yarncrazy102 said:


> We are sort of doing this but it is quite labor intensive. A greenhouse would be fabulous but they cost so much we can't fit it into the budget. I don't think I'd mind the gardening as much if my health were better. Some days it's a chore to just get through the day. :thumbdown:


I know exactly what you mean yarncrazy. I have almost the whole back yard and all around the house in flower beds, and now my back is so bad that I can't manage to take care of them anymore. I think little by little, it's all going to go back to lawn and the one big flower bed that I can't put back to lawn, I'll fill with shrubs and perennials.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

I have learned to just love my weeds, some r quite beautiful


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

domesticgod said:


> I enjoyed that. My friends who live there(NYC) all think I'm crazy, but I don't mind driving in Manhattan or even other parts of NYC. I keep telling them I'd rather drive in NYC than Chicago, Dallas or Houston.


I had no trouble driving in NYC because I was used to Boston driving. I went to a self-esteem retreat once and they told us to picture I time when we felt good about ourselves. Strangely enough, for me it was the first time I drove in Boston, when I learned that my age, sex, weight and looks had nothing to do with my ability to hold my own with the natives.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

domesticgod said:


> I know exactly what you mean yarncrazy. I have almost the whole back yard and all around the house in flower beds, and now my back is so bad that I can't manage to take care of them anymore. I think little by little, it's all going to go back to lawn and the one big flower bed that I can't put back to lawn, I'll fill with shrubs and perennials.


Thanks for your words. I thought after I posted my last that I was a bit too "poor me". :roll: I have a terrible time paying $1.00 for a teeny tiny green pepper that tastes like cotton. When I search for a spray to stop our fruit trees from producing so much fruit because the thought of working them up causes dread, I know it's time for change. My daughter and SIL have come over and pinched some of the blossoms and are helping with the general out of doors stuff - a blessing. :thumbup:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

eileenk said:


> Waif...I love your cat..when will you be 47? I'll be 62 on Sunday....


Happy Birthday to youuuuu. happy birthday to youuuuu.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Janci said:


> My husband used to scare me on the expressways of Chicago, too! I filed my nails a lot....... :?


He must be a very good driver. As for my sense of directions in Ft. Worth, you might as well spin me around and around and say go. My husband does have good directions, tho, and I was trying to follow him.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Can someone tell me how the smiley faces work if I have an I-Pad? I especially like the thumbs-up one.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Eileen. Have a nice day.


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

Dear Edna, my doctor advised me not to drink more than two 8 oz cups of coffee per day. He said too much coffee was what was causing the tremors in my hands. I have been drinking less coffee for a month now, but my hands still shake. It will probably take more time to see any improvement.

As always,
A friendly Kper (Irma)


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there, I too have problems, I have every anxiety disorder under the sun and thanks to the miracle of modern medicine don't feel half bad most days, whole famiky is a mess, mayb y,u don't want to know me now, feel better and keep knitting, I find knitting the best therapy and also friends which I am trying to make some on here


Kittenosmall Please don't feel so bad , we all have problems, i am surrounded by family members who make it a point to make my day miserable just about every day ! hang in there, keep knitting & will pray for you my dear ....i too have to take a med. for anxiety...viddie :thumbup:


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I am sorry not to have been able to get back to you earlier but I have been busy making a roast dinner for my son grandson and myself.Weather today is overcast with rain showers.Looking back at your postings I can see that others have given you recipes for the boiled fruit cake but I shall give you my recipe too as it was I that mentioned making one yesterday.These amounts is to make one cake.I usually double it to make two and I put the spare one in the freezer for another time.You will need 1 cup of cold milk (you can use water,but I prefer milk)1 cup of brown dark sugar,2 cups of mixed fruit,that is currants,sultanas,or raisins,4 ounces of glazed cherries, 4 ounces of margarine or butter,1 teaspoon of mixed spice,1teaspoon nutmeg or cinnamon,1 teaspoon of Bicarbonate of soda.Place all of those in a large saucepan and bring to the boil for a few minutes.leave to cool,then add 2cups of self raising flour and 2 beaten eggs.Cook in a greased loaf tin for about an hour on 160c in a electric oven or no.3 gas oven on the middle shelf.Enjoy. The smell in the kitchen while this is cooking is lovely.Im off to have a slice of it now with a cup of coffee,by the way I always use decaffinated. Bye Mary.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> What is the Mix master?


Yeah, can we see a picture of it somewhere?

June'


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

kathycam said:


> I hope you find the church for you. I know it can be a process since I have moved many times.


I have found it but unfortunately it's on the other side of the country from me.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Yeah, can we see a picture of it somewhere?
> 
> June'


Hope this works
http://www.google.com/search?q=Dallas+mixmaster+photo&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4NDKB_enUS519US519&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=qRV0Ucu8LpD94APwvIHgDg&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1920&bih=873


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

yarncrazy102 said:


> Thanks for your words. I thought after I posted my last that I was a bit too "poor me". :roll: I have a terrible time paying $1.00 for a teeny tiny green pepper that tastes like cotton. When I search for a spray to stop our fruit trees from producing so much fruit because the thought of working them up causes dread, I know it's time for change. My daughter and SIL have come over and pinched some of the blossoms and are helping with the general out of doors stuff - a blessing. :thumbup:


You want to stop the flowers on your fruit trees? My DH does that every year by pruning the heck out of my one poor apple tree. The thing probably goes into shock and does not produce hardly any flowers that year. If you leave it for another year, the tree produces tons of flowers, so he prunes it severely every year because he hates having to pick up the worm and half eaten (squirrels,birds) fruit off the ground. LOLOL!! He wants to cut the tree down but we planted it as a young 2 yr old sapling and it is now over 20 years old, and it provides shade as it is growing next to our canopy.

June


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> It's 1am in the morning here in the UK and this is my "no sleep pattern" time. I've fallen asleep watching TV and now I'm wide awake. What's happened here today, not a lot really, I think spending the day with my 1yr old granddaughter on Friday has tired us both out. Cooked breakfast in bed, that's our treat, rest of the week it's porridge or cereal, and husband cooks it. I always get up first and make a pot of tea and take it back up to bed. We sorted all the seeds out the other day and Peter put them all in seed trays, we found we were short of some and I was going to buy some more today but in the end couldn't be bothered so that's a job for Monday. I had ordered some Begonias and Alstroemerias on line a couple of days ago and they arrived today, must get them potted up. Peter made some bread and I made some scones and a ginger cake. During the evening I watched Britains Got Talent then The Voice and then I fell asleep. I usually knit when I watch Tv but didn't get much done. My sons friends little boy is 6 and last week on school holidays he fell off his bike and scraped his face and has a nicer shiner. He is Batman crazy so I've been making him a Batman beanie hat, didn't get very far tonight though. A little bit more about me and mine. My daughter Helen is 42, married with a 12 yr old stepdaughter Tegan who we love to bits. My son James will be 40 in May and he and Julia married last November. Willow Belle is now 13months and she is so funny and you have to be on your toes to keep up with her. She runs everywhere, climbs onto everything and all at high speed. I love my garden which is a pocket handkerchief compared to your gardens but an average size for a UK garden and we also look after my mothers garden as well so it's big enough really. Hobbies, I like to knit, sew, crochet, I can do most crafts but those are the main ones. We have a caravan which has seen most areas of the UK and large chunks of Europe including the Alsace region, which is beautiful.. We have a holiday home in Spain which we bought in 2002 but don't use now as often as we would like. My mother is 92 and very fit for her age but now that my son has moved down south it's not so easy to go away like we used to. She used to come with us until 5 yrs ago and the flights all changed to very early morning and it was too much for her. But as my son would say " it is what it is". Well that's enough of us for now.


Christine you have a lovely family. Thanks for introducing them!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> Hope this works
> http://www.google.com/search?q=Dallas+mixmaster+photo&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4NDKB_enUS519US519&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=qRV0Ucu8LpD94APwvIHgDg&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1920&bih=873


Holy cow!!!!! The top aerial view is something else!!! 
We have one section of our Hwy 401 that has one huge overpass over another, but nothing like what you just showed me...wow!!

June


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there, can't say I evr heard if a boied fruit cake, tho can't say id want to eat one either lol, actually what is it? I love regular fruitcake, just me and dd, tho can't eat anymore bc I must avoid gluten, its found in wheat stuff, d older s and I gf one and a half yrs now, if we eat it get terrible darrhea, hope u get to enjoy your boiled fruitcake but thanks anyway,I'll have to pass  enjoy!


That was my question ---someone said they were making a boiled fruit cake and I wondered what it was. I love regular fruit cakes and make mine with all kinds of dried fruits and a plain cake recipe. That wouldn't do for you though unless you could use another type of flour?


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Good afternoon, Everyone. I went to say good morning and noticed the time! The morning is gone!
I got stuck on Pinterest this morning. I've been trying to figure it out without any luck but stuck in there today and have finally created some "boards" of my own. There is SO much stuff there! I kept clicking "Popular" at the top of the page and new things just kept coming and coming. People have such amazing ideas!
I'm looking for a dessert recipe for tonight. We have friends/adopted family (a lovely couple who were my MIL's best friend and her husband. Both DH's parents are gone now but we keep close ties with these two) coming for cards and dessert. (We only do dinner on special occasions so we don't fall into the "who's turn" cycle.) DH suggest simple brownies but if Ada or I have chocolate in the evening we don't sleep. I'm thinking maybe a loaf cake of some kind - easy with tea and fingers.
I had a look at the Knitting Tea Party thread - they always share recipes, too, but it's hard to jump in and know what's what. I don't know if it's possible to do a search for recipes on KP... I suspect not but I may try. I will report on my success or failure. 
Well, I'm off to find a recipe, check out the rest of KP today and maybe, only maybe, clean my floor.
I wish you all a lovely day and I'll check back in later.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

wonder if this would help you , its all store cupboard things, everyone i give them to asks for more. Short Pastry ,8oz flour half teaspoon of salt 4oz of margerine 1oz of castor sugar.Make a shortcrust pastry with the above add sugar last, makes about 18 , line bun tins with pastry. Filling jam 2oz margerine 2ozcastor sugar 2oz all purpose flour 1 beaten egg . place a little jam into each pastry case. cream marge and sugar together fold in beaten egg and flour ,place a teaspoonful of mixture into each case covering the jam . Bake at med oven gas mark 5-6 for 20 mins. these go well as they can just pick them up to eat them and no fuss . Hope all goes well for you .


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Good afternoon. My back is aching from working outdoors. 2 days of cleaning debris, mud etc from flood waters. Hoping my plants will survive drowning! I have dirty floors from the dogs tracking in mud. And my dogs used to be white. So next project is dog baths and then clean floors. Sure could use a maid, and a nap!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Good afternoon, Everyone. I went to say good morning and noticed the time! The morning is gone!
> I got stuck on Pinterest this morning. I've been trying to figure it out without any luck but stuck in there today and have finally created some "boards" of my own. There is SO much stuff there! I kept clicking "Popular" at the top of the page and new things just kept coming and coming. People have such amazing ideas!
> I'm looking for a dessert recipe for tonight. We have friends/adopted family (a lovely couple who were my MIL's best friend and her husband. Both DH's parents are gone now but we keep close ties with these two) coming for cards and dessert. (We only do dinner on special occasions so we don't fall into the "who's turn" cycle.) DH suggest simple brownies but if Ada or I have chocolate in the evening we don't sleep. I'm thinking maybe a loaf cake of some kind - easy with tea and fingers.
> I had a look at the Knitting Tea Party thread - they always share recipes, too, but it's hard to jump in and know what's what. I don't know if it's possible to do a search for recipes on KP... I suspect not but I may try. I will report on my success or failure.
> ...


Hi Kathyknits:
When I'm stuck for a recipe, I usually go to www.allrecipes.com or www.foodnetwork.com

Here are 2 that I've made a lot and everybody loves and they don't take a ton of time or work
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paulas-party/eggnog-custard-pie-recipe/index.html

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/the-best-bread-pudding-recipe/index.html

The second one I just made last week and I made an extra big batch and took some to our neighbor. She called me yesterday and wanted the recipe. She said her mother made bread pudding and she didn't like it, but she just loved this. I used a loaf of cinnamon bread in mine.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> It's 7.30am and I've been woken up by Maisee one of our cats. She jumps on the bed and proceeds to "pad" all over me until I wake up and then lies with her face next to mine. no sign of Paddy her brother, "Night Hawk" is probably still out on the tiles. He does the opposite he gets on the bed when my husband is asleep and lies along his pillow and licks his head before going on his travels. Right the flag, answer is I don't know. Yes were all in the UK. It's one of Julia's pictures and it was the first time I had seen it. They were in rented accommodation when they first moved and possessions were packed up so now they are in their own house they have started decorating and unpacking, I will ask her.


Thanks! It would be interesting to get some feeback from people in other countries....but just as my friend who has cancer has said after having done some research, it could be that these are things I really DON'T want to know..... :?
Loved hearing about your kitties!! It's just myself and my Patsy (the kitty you see on my avatar) here...and sometimes I'd almost swear she is human.......She has not been around a lot of other people all her life; I helped to bring her into the world when her mom was delivering her litter. So, as far as she knows, she probably does think so! ........ She often comes to get on my tummy to sleep, especially when I have shut the furnace off and she gets chilly. We just curl up together and get comfy! :thumbup: I tell her many times a day that she is my best friend!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> Hi Kathyknits:
> When I'm stuck for a recipe, I usually go to www.allrecipes.com or www.foodnetwork.com
> 
> Here are 2 that I've made a lot and everybody loves and they don't take a ton of time or work
> ...


I love bread pudding but have never made it myself which is strange because I do bake often. Making it with cinnamon bread makes it sound even better. Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Good afternoon, Everyone. I went to say good morning and noticed the time! The morning is gone!
> I got stuck on Pinterest this morning. I've been trying to figure it out without any luck but stuck in there today and have finally created some "boards" of my own. There is SO much stuff there! I kept clicking "Popular" at the top of the page and new things just kept coming and coming. People have such amazing ideas!
> I'm looking for a dessert recipe for tonight. We have friends/adopted family (a lovely couple who were my MIL's best friend and her husband. Both DH's parents are gone now but we keep close ties with these two) coming for cards and dessert. (We only do dinner on special occasions so we don't fall into the "who's turn" cycle.) DH suggest simple brownies but if Ada or I have chocolate in the evening we don't sleep. I'm thinking maybe a loaf cake of some kind - easy with tea and fingers.
> I had a look at the Knitting Tea Party thread - they always share recipes, too, but it's hard to jump in and know what's what. I don't know if it's possible to do a search for recipes on KP... I suspect not but I may try. I will report on my success or failure.
> ...


You can find thousands of recipes by Googling.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

marileej said:


> Good afternoon. My back is aching from working outdoors. 2 days of cleaning debris, mud etc from flood waters. Hoping my plants will survive drowning! I have dirty floors from the dogs tracking in mud. And my dogs used to be white. So next project is dog baths and then clean floors. Sure could use a maid, and a nap!


You must be from around Chicago...???? I have a good friend in Glen Ellyn with whom I am in touch daily and she couldn't even make it to work a few days ago.....said that the expressways, everything were shut down.....I guess GE and Lisle pretty much got the worst of it there. Other family up there haven't reported anything disastrous.

Hope your back mends FAST! Not fun, huh?? That was one BAD day for many! There was the blast that took out nearly a whole town down here nearby.......in West, TX. Those poor people have lost so much, so many loved ones! All happening around the time of the Boston bombing...... YIKES! Thank God those perpetrators were caught early on.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, Everyone, for all of the recipes. I've made some cookies and will also do some brownies and a banana walnut loaf. Nothing stand out but easy. And I've been productive -- I vacuumed! Does anyone else have a Live Oak tree? I don't think those of you up north will know them - I first came across them in California, but maybe the Southern Hemisphere folks? They have a very hard, small, oval leaf and in the spring shed catkins (cat·kin (k t k n) n. A usually dense, cylindrical, often drooping cluster of unisexual apetalous flowers found in willows, birches, and oaks. Also called ament) These nasty little things land by the millions and then stick like crazy to Airedale fur and so get tracked all through the house and crumble into poppy seed sized bits. What a mess. Lovely trees but messy! in the spring.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

This really is a busy thread. It shows just how lonely some of us are. It's snowing in my area again today and I'm wondering if it's ever going to warm up. Sunday's are really hard for me. My husband died last June and I feel particularly alone on Sunday when most people are busy with their families. I have five children but four are out of state. The one who lives close usually works six days a week, has a family and is so busy with two different churches so I see very little of him. He is a great son though and I know if I called and needed something he would be over. I don't call any of my children when I'm having a bad day like today though. I know they are also having a difficult time adjusting to losing their dad and don't want them to feel any worse than they already do. It's not like anyone can change things Most of the time I do okay but there are days that are just awful. I'm mobile and can do most things for myself so I know I'm much better off than many people here but I wonder if I will ever really adjust to my current situation. I try to make the best of my situation and count my blessings which are many but some days it's hard to feel like I'm really lucky even though I know it's true.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Kathie said:


> This really is a busy thread. It shows just how lonely some of us are. It's snowing in my area again today and I'm wondering if it's ever going to warm up. Sunday's are really hard for me. My husband died last June and I feel particularly alone on Sunday when most people are busy with their families. I have five children but four are out of state. The one who lives close usually works six days a week, has a family and is so busy with two different churches so I see very little of him. He is a great son though and I know if I called and needed something he would be over. I don't call any of my children when I'm having a bad day like today though. I know they are also having a difficult time adjusting to losing their dad and don't want them to feel any worse than they already do. It's not like anyone can change things Most of the time I do okay but there are days that are just awful. I'm mobile and can do most things for myself so I know I'm much better off than many people here but I wonder if I will ever really adjust to my current situation. I try to make the best of my situation and count my blessings which are many but some days it's hard to feel like I'm really lucky even though I know it's true.


I say call them. My dad passed away in May last year and I've had a terrible time getting used to it. I know my step-mom (they were married 35 years) has had a hard time, too, but will not talk to us about it for just your reasons. It would be so much easier if we could all have a good cry together over the phone and then go on with our day instead of trying to shield each other from the pain we're all feeling. I know this because on the couple of occasions that she's "slipped" we've shared and felt a little fortified. In our case there's no spur of the moment visiting - she's in Ontario, I'm in Florida, but we have the phone.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Janci said:


> You must be from around Chicago...???? I have a good friend in Glen Ellyn with whom I am in touch daily and she couldn't even make it to work a few days ago.....said that the expressways, everything were shut down.....I guess GE and Lisle pretty much got the worst of it there. Other family up there haven't reported anything disastrous.
> 
> Hope your back mends FAST! Not fun, huh?? That was one BAD day for many! There was the blast that took out nearly a whole town down here nearby.......in West, TX. Those poor people have lost so much, so many loved ones! All happening around the time of the Boston bombing...... YIKES! Thank God those perpetrators were caught early on.


Yes, I am in Dupage County also. I am one of the lucky ones, as my actual home wasn't flooded. But my property looked like I was suddenly a lakefront property! I actually was smart last year, and had my foundation inspected. Found major cracks, had the entire foundation resealed, installed french drains around the house, and dry well in backyard with dual sump pumps. It all paid off last week. The ground is saturated. All of our roads were closed, and kayeks and boats became the new mode of transportation. Incredible experience. Cannot imagine how the victims of the hurricanes have endured their property losses. And my problem is minor compared to West TX. I am worried my hydrangeas and lilacs drown, while so many are suffering in Boston and Tx. But, I sure would like a maid nonetheless!


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Fancy a swop am only joking your cat looks lovely ,have had cats all my life .My last one was a stray about 9months old he was beautiful and had a beautiful nature ,kisses all the way. He went to the mansion in the sky 8yrs old .I then got a kitten who i thought was perfect he has known nothing but strokes and cuddles and does not want to know me apart from food and a 10 min stroke each day, Where did i go wrong he sleeps in a cupboard of his own choice rather than anywhere else and goes crazy if the door is not open for him he sleeps there all day .He has had the snip and eveything else and is spoilt still he doesnt want to know me .he is 15 months old so maybe when an old man he might reconsiderb


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

eileenk said:


> Waif...I love your cat..when will you be 47? I'll be 62 on Sunday....


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Thanks, Everyone, for all of the recipes. I've made some cookies and will also do some brownies and a banana walnut loaf. Nothing stand out but easy. And I've been productive -- I vacuumed! Does anyone else have a Live Oak tree? I don't think those of you up north will know them - I first came across them in California, but maybe the Southern Hemisphere folks? They have a very hard, small, oval leaf and in the spring shed catkins (cat·kin (k t k n) n. A usually dense, cylindrical, often drooping cluster of unisexual apetalous flowers found in willows, birches, and oaks. Also called ament) These nasty little things land by the millions and then stick like crazy to Airedale fur and so get tracked all through the house and crumble into poppy seed sized bits. What a mess. Lovely trees but messy! in the spring.


These are all over north central Texas. We had a live oak and a red oak tree at our old house. Just moved this past Christmas and on this property we have tons of cedar trees.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> Happy Birthday, Eileen. Have a nice day.


Sending Birthday wishes from Wisconsin!
Happy Birthday, Eileen


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> Can someone tell me how the smiley faces work if I have an I-Pad? I especially like the thumbs-up one.


I would think if you do edit after you do your message. The message board will come up. To the left of your message board are the symbols. Click on whatever one you want.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Happy birthday Eileen


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

My sympathy goes out to you Kathie, I think the first year is the worst one after you lose a loved one.It has been 18 years since my wonderful husband died and I miss him every day but I have learned to live with the loss, you have to.I had a good Aunt and Uncle who took me out in their car and my 7 year old grandson was with me every weekend..Like you say Sunday is the worst time so you must come on here then and chat to your knitting pals.Bye,Mary.


----------



## happygirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Ruth Ray...I lived in Sunbury, and Elysburg..know Mt Carmel, Shamokin, etc----close to your area!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi! I used to live in Streamwood, down 59... I once was so lonely on New Years Eve, that I put an add out on aol, for a pen pal. A man answered me, who also was looking for a pen pal. We both were married, but just wanted to find a "special friend" to write to. We hit it off right away,
and spent over 10 years being internet friends, even meeting
from time to time for a bit of seightseeing and sharing a meal or two. Our spouses never understood our strange friendship, but it was very spiritual and sweet. I miss him every day.
Next to that, I have meet some great people on this site, and consider them friends... and some GREAT knitting info to boot!!!
Feel free to send a message and chat away. You are understood completely!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there, can't say I evr heard if a boied fruit cake, tho can't say id want to eat one either lol, actually what is it? I love regular fruitcake, just me and dd, tho can't eat anymore bc I must avoid gluten, its found in wheat stuff, d older s and I gf one and a half yrs now, if we eat it get terrible darrhea, hope u get to enjoy your boiled fruitcake but thanks anyway,I'll have to pass  enjoy!


The way I was taught to make a boiled fruit cake was to boil the fruit first to get it all plumped up again and then just continue with the usual recipe. You can use gluten free flour for the fruit cake as well.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Hi! I used to live in Streamwood, down 59... I once was so lonely on New Years Eve, that I put an add out on aol, for a pen pal. A man answered me, who also was looking for a pen pal. We both were married, but just wanted to find a "special friend" to write to. We hit it off right away,
> and spent over 10 years being internet friends, even meeting
> from time to time for a bit of seightseeing and sharing a meal or two. Our spouses never understood our strange friendship, but it was very spiritual and sweet. I miss him every day.
> Next to that, I have meet some great people on this site, and consider them friends... and some GREAT knitting info to boot!!!
> Feel free to send a message and chat away. You are understood completely!


I am sure you are happy to be away from Chicago!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I am sorry not to have been able to get back to you earlier but I have been busy making a roast dinner for my son grandson and myself.Weather today is overcast with rain showers.Looking back at your postings I can see that others have given you recipes for the boiled fruit cake but I shall give you my recipe too as it was I that mentioned making one yesterday.These amounts is to make one cake.I usually double it to make two and I put the spare one in the freezer for another time.You will need 1 cup of cold milk (you can use water,but I prefer milk)1 cup of brown dark sugar,2 cups of mixed fruit,that is currants,sultanas,or raisins,4 ounces of glazed cherries, 4 ounces of margarine or butter,1 teaspoon of mixed spice,1teaspoon nutmeg or cinnamon,1 teaspoon of Bicarbonate of soda.Place all of those in a large saucepan and bring to the boil for a few minutes.leave to cool,then add 2cups of self raising flour and 2 beaten eggs.Cook in a greased loaf tin for about an hour on 160c in a electric oven or no.3 gas oven on the middle shelf.Enjoy. The smell in the kitchen while this is cooking is lovely.Im off to have a slice of it now with a cup of coffee,by the way I always use decaffinated. Bye Mary.


Do you ever use condensed milk, I've a Mary Berry recipe that includes it.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> Hope this works
> http://www.google.com/search?q=Dallas+mixmaster+photo&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4NDKB_enUS519US519&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=qRV0Ucu8LpD94APwvIHgDg&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1920&bih=873


We have the same thing as you pass Birmingham, it's The Gravelly Hill Interchange, I looked that up as its only known as Spaghetti Junction. It's 80ft high with railway lines, 2 canals and river running underneath. I looked at an arial view picture and never realised it was so high. I suppose when you're using it regularly you stop noticing.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

does anyone have an kindle hd and what r your comments??good or bad??


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Christine I have never thought of using condensed milk in the boiled cake but I often use evaporated milk.Do you put less sugar in it if you put the condensed milk. I can remember my father putting it in his tea during the war when we were on rations.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I know this started off as a topic for lonely people wanting to talk to other lonely people but it is I think developing into people talking to other people. Sometimes if you are lonely it's better to talk to others who aren't and share what they have been doing. Sometimes that reminds you of an experience you had that you can also share or something simple like a cake recipe.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've never made it. I've seen the Nigella and Delia recipes and they make like you do but I was looking through my daughters Mary Berry cookery book not long ago and noticed she added condensed milk, or as it was known conny onny.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

piggysue said:


> does anyone have an kindle hd and what r your comments??good or bad??[/quot
> 
> I have an iPad but not a kindle.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

When I will go shopping this week I'll buy some condensed milk and will write to them for recipes. I too have an ipad I think it is very good.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't think I would have time to go on the kindle because I am always on this .


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> piggysue said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone have an kindle hd and what r your comments??good or bad??[/quot
> ...


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

My friend has a kindle and she is very pleased with it,I've never heard anyone speak bad about them.


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> Beautiful yard. I stay inside. The yard was his and now ---


Will he let you sit in his yard?


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I would think if you do edit after you do your message. The message board will come up. To the left of your message board are the symbols. Click on whatever one you want.


I thank you. :thumbup: That was fun!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone play Solitaire on their ipad and if so what is their total ?


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Judy Temple said:


> A thread: That sounds like a winner. Judy T
> 
> I can't figure out how to put the "reply" under the statement so they end up not making sense.


If you want to make a ageneral comment on a thread, just hit the "reply" button under any of the posts in that thread. If you want to respond to a particular person/post, hit the "quote reply."


----------



## Kelly1 (Jan 20, 2013)

piggysue said:


> does anyone have an kindle hd and what r your comments??good or bad??


I have a kindle HD 8.9 and I really love it. I've only had it a couple months, but have had no problem with it. Use it mostly for books and books on tape.


----------



## Kelly1 (Jan 20, 2013)

piggysue said:


> does anyone have an kindle hd and what r your comments??good or bad??


I have a kindle HD 8.9 and I really love it. I've only had it a couple months, but have had no problem with it. Use it mostly for books and books on tape.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Since September my DH and I have had a run of rotten luck. But, hopefully, as of Friday it should come to an end.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Why do you think it will end on Friday?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Hi! I used to live in Streamwood, down 59... I once was so lonely on New Years Eve, that I put an add out on aol, for a pen pal. A man answered me, who also was looking for a pen pal. We both were married, but just wanted to find a "special friend" to write to. We hit it off right away,
> and spent over 10 years being internet friends, even meeting
> from time to time for a bit of seightseeing and sharing a meal or two. Our spouses never understood our strange friendship, but it was very spiritual and sweet. I miss him every day.
> Next to that, I have meet some great people on this site, and consider them friends... and some GREAT knitting info to boot!!!
> Feel free to send a message and chat away. You are understood completely!


I have been to Streamwood....in fact, I still have relatives there that I hear from online fairly often! :thumbup:

That is interesting about the friendship you made online; I have known of some who have worked out well...and another that broke up my sons nearly 30 year marriage. My ex-DIL married the guy she met online...but it didn't last long...just long enough to begin a downward spiral that has had negative effects lasting to this day! :-( My DIL has since passed away but the effects of those interim years has not. SO......I have always had "a thing" about this type of thing...... Glad to hear that your story did not have such an ending!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

yarncrazy102 said:


> Thanks for your words. I thought after I posted my last that I was a bit too "poor me". :roll: I have a terrible time paying $1.00 for a teeny tiny green pepper that tastes like cotton. When I search for a spray to stop our fruit trees from producing so much fruit because the thought of working them up causes dread, I know it's time for change. My daughter and SIL have come over and pinched some of the blossoms and are helping with the general out of doors stuff - a blessing. :thumbup:


Don't suppress the fruit growth on your trees. Let them bloom and produce all they want to.

Call food banks, churches, gleaners groups, etc. Someone will be happy to collect the fruit for hungry people.

We have a huge orange tree in our back yard, and there's no way the two of us can eat them all -- or give enough away to our neighbors -- so we have gleaners come in when they're at their peak.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

marileej said:


> Yes, I am in Dupage County also. I am one of the lucky ones, as my actual home wasn't flooded. But my property looked like I was suddenly a lakefront property! I actually was smart last year, and had my foundation inspected. Found major cracks, had the entire foundation resealed, installed french drains around the house, and dry well in backyard with dual sump pumps. It all paid off last week. The ground is saturated. All of our roads were closed, and kayeks and boats became the new mode of transportation. Incredible experience. Cannot imagine how the victims of the hurricanes have endured their property losses. And my problem is minor compared to West TX. I am worried my hydrangeas and lilacs drown, while so many are suffering in Boston and Tx. But, I sure would like a maid nonetheless!


We had our home in Villa Park from 1959 until I sold it to my son and his wife in 1984 and moved to Ft. Worth..... Economy turned bad so I moved back and lived in VP again from '87 til moving back here AGAIN in 1997. MY kids all went to Willowbrook, graduated from there and I still have a sister-inlaw and her family there. Relatives scattered all around that area! (Lombard, Addison, etc.)
Boy! I am sorry to hear of all you've been thru..that is AWFUL! THis was ONE CRAZY WEEK, wasn't it? Bad things happening all over the place!!! I sure hope your plants will be okay!...... I know that is a worry......have lost a number of mine to the droughts we have had for the past two summers. I am sure hoping it will be not as hot this coming summer....don't mind the heat myself, just stay inside when it gets too hot....but the plants really suffer and much of my grass needs to be replaced. Not much we can do to alter what goes on with the weather, is there? Doesn't keep us from feeling bad about it, tho! 
I just can't imagine seeing kayaks and canoes floating down the streets there! :? I lived there for the two worst winters on record and have lived here for the two hottest summers on record........so, I guess if anything is going to round me out (weather wise) that would. I prefer the heat over cold weather, tho. Easier to get around in and we don't have to shovel it or scrape it off the windshields! 
Re: any comparison with your woes to those of West, TX and Boston.......it reminds me of the saying, "Your sore knee doesn't cure my tooth ache!" NONE of it is any fun for anyone!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> Don't suppress the fruit growth on your trees. Let them bloom and produce all they want to.
> 
> Call food banks, churches, gleaners groups, etc. Someone will be happy to collect the fruit for hungry people.
> 
> We have a huge orange tree in our back yard, and there's no way the two of us can eat them all -- or give enough away to our neighbors -- so we have gleaners come in when they're at their peak.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> From Hilary Olive: "I have one close friend, but she lives 50 km away. We meet regularly for brunch. Unfortunately she is still working as she is younger than I am, she is only 63 years old. We met in 1996 when we both returned to Uni to do a second degree."
> 
> I know Ms. Mallo is planning on going back to school. I went back at 32. Have many/any of the rest of you been students in your 30's or beyond?


Yes, I went back for a Master's degree when I was 38. Still keep in touch with one of the "girls" 27 years later. Wishing MsMallo good luck in the future.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

Briallu said:


> Does anyone play Solitaire on their ipad and if so what is their total ?


All the time but I never check the score. The other half goes in and resets everything every time he uses it. The same with the PC. I play minesweeper and he resets it to 100 mines.

I did have scrabble on the PC, I paid for it several years ago. We had a PC update and HE told them to reformat the hard drive. I lost all my saved files. No matter, but I could not get scrabble again. The company that now owns the copyright will not sell outside the US. There are other versions but they are not as good. I tried one and then deleted it.

I must look at more apps for the ipad, IF and I repeat IF I can get to use the ipad and do a search. HE has the large TV to watch, I watch the older, analogue set in the computer room. HE now watches two shows at the same time. Yes TWO shows as the same time, one on the TV and one on the ipad.

He is very set in his ways. He says at 73 years of age he is entitled to be so. I just shrug my shoulders and say "whatever". He is from Yorkshire, so that may say something.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> All the time but I never check the score. The other half goes in and resets everything every time he uses it. The same with the PC. I play minesweeper and he resets it to 100 mines.
> 
> I did have scrabble on the PC, I paid for it several years ago. We had a PC update and HE told them to reformat the hard drive. I lost all my saved files. No matter, but I could not get scrabble again. The company that now owns the copyright will not sell outside the US. There are other versions but they are not as good. I tried one and then deleted it.
> 
> ...


how long u been married doesnt seem very nice to u..its all about him..so sorry i wouldnt want to live like that but i guess there is many of the like out there..


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

Yarnie.One said:


> Don't suppress the fruit growth on your trees. Let them bloom and produce all they want to.
> 
> Call food banks, churches, gleaners groups, etc. Someone will be happy to collect the fruit for hungry people.
> 
> We have a huge orange tree in our back yard, and there's no way the two of us can eat them all -- or give enough away to our neighbors -- so we have gleaners come in when they're at their peak.


We had an orchard and would thin the fruit several times, starting just after the fruit had formed. The fruit that remained was far better than if not thinned. We would end up with only two or three pieces of fruit on each fruit spur. There is less fruit but it is larger and juicier. It is also better for the tree not to have to support all that extra fruit. We also pruned the trees for the same reason. Pruning also let the sun into the centre of the tree. We had apricot trees that were over 100 years old and huge but they were pruned after leaf fall when they were dormant. At one stage we were selling the apricots for 10 cents a kg, and one busy day we sold $106 worth of apricots.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

piggysue said:


> how long u been married doesnt seem very nice to u..its all about him..so sorry i wouldnt want to live like that but i guess there is many of the like out there..


How long, since 1971. We do share many common interests though. He was not always so dominant, I guess I have just let him have his way of latter years. I think males have to retain a sense of power and dominance especially when their power at work is no longer there.

I am sorry if I rabbit on about him. I guess I thought it would be better to sound off here a bit rather than upset him by taking him to task. He was his mother's favourite and could do no wrong in her eyes. I just let him have his ways. I would not want to start afresh with another one so I will just keep this one.

Then again, perhaps it is me, I am the fly in the ointment. So sorry to upset and bore you with my rants. I am quiet now, no more rants I promise.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> How long, since 1971. We do share many common interests though. He was not always so dominant, I guess I have just let him have his way of latter years. I think males have to retain a sense of power and dominance especially when their power at work is no longer there.
> 
> I am sorry if I rabbit on about him. I guess I thought it would be better to sound off here a bit rather than upset him by taking him to task. He was his mother's favourite and could do no wrong in her eyes. I just let him have his ways. I would not want to start afresh with another one so I will just keep this one.
> 
> Then again, perhaps it is me, I am the fly in the ointment. So sorry to upset and bore you with my rants. I am quiet now, no more rants I promise.


no dont feel that way sometimes venting helps alot i do it myself..its hard to agree on everything and i agree i wouldnt want another either i feel im too old to train another LOL so please feel free anytime and maybe sometime u will listen to me when i need it ok???


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Why do you think it will end on Friday?


Well, Friday is the day my job officially transfers over seas, I can collect severance, I can collect unemployment and go back to school. When the company I worked for announced they were laying off their whole AP department it started a string of bad incidents that hasn't ended. I'm just happy that here in NM severance is concidered a gift from your employer and I can collect unemployment at the same time. But I am really looking forward to going back to school.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Because this thread is so long -- which is great! -- I started another thread to give some information on loneliness and grieving, so that it wouldn't get "lost" amidst our chatting.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Hilary Olive said:


> Then again, perhaps it is me, I am the fly in the ointment. So sorry to upset and bore you with my rants. I am quiet now, no more rants I promise.


 Was THAT a rant?!?!? OMG! Now I'm really _scared_. What I do must be psycho, then!!! LOL

Nah, that was no rant. That was just "commenting." And we're all interested -- and probably a lot of us could say the same things. So, it might be that your words are somewhat reassuring to us: now lots of us know we're not alone in our situations that are so similar to yours.


----------



## AmandaWong (Mar 17, 2013)

i always have this moment when i want to talk with someone, share them some news or listen to them.


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> Well, Friday is the day my job officially transfers over seas, I can collect severance, I can collect unemployment and go back to school. When the company I worked for announced they were laying off their whole AP department it started a string of bad incidents that hasn't ended. I'm just happy that here in NM severance is concidered a gift from your employer and I can collect unemployment at the same time. But I am really looking forward to going back to school.


My heart goes out to you. I have been in the same position and it lonely out there. School will be good. What are you going to study? Let us know so we can cheer you on. In the 90's computers were really coming on and if you couldn't use one as an adm asst in sales depts you couldn't get a job. I had really been fighting that computer stuff, but I really needed to go to school if I was going to stay in that field so off I went to school and found it so fastinating. Many times the instructors were learning with us. I was also offered a job in the cell phone world and poood poood that, it was a mistake I laugh about now. Everyone has one and now you can hardly look at anyone to smile a greeting. I am now 74 and happy to not be in the ratrace even if I do miss the camaraderie but they can keep the politics that are played at most corporations. 
Good luck to you......Jacque


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Because this thread is so long -- which is great! -- I started another thread to give some information on loneliness and grieving, so that it wouldn't get "lost" amidst our chatting.


Thanks for bringing it back to it's purpose. I am 74, single, I,have a pretty little apartment in a park setting and so lucky really because there are so many people for worse than I but sometimes I need to whine a little. The end of January I had both my breasts removed due to cancer. I had 2 tumors in each breast and 3 differant kinds of cancer. I didn't know there so many. I am learning things I really didn't want to know. I was fortunate it was in the early stages and no chemo or radiation was needed just because I was coroused to take a mamogram. Emotions sure roll with that one. I am thinking about a support group , I spend for too much time alone, I need someone to prode me along a little and a spell check.
Thanks for listening....Jacque
P.S. Sure could use a maid as someone mentioned before.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> When I will go shopping this week I'll buy some condensed milk and will write to them for recipes. I too have an ipad I think it is very good.


I've just found the Mary Berry recipe online.

So many topics now being discussed, it's interesting to go back to read them particularly as we are in different time zones.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

morningdew said:


> wonder if this would help you , its all store cupboard things, everyone i give them to asks for more. Short Pastry ,8oz flour half teaspoon of salt 4oz of margerine 1oz of castor sugar.Make a shortcrust pastry with the above add sugar last, makes about 18 , line bun tins with pastry. Filling jam 2oz margerine 2ozcastor sugar 2oz all purpose flour 1 beaten egg . place a little jam into each pastry case. cream marge and sugar together fold in beaten egg and flour ,place a teaspoonful of mixture into each case covering the jam . Bake at med oven gas mark 5-6 for 20 mins. these go well as they can just pick them up to eat them and no fuss . Hope all goes well for you .


We have a tart in the UK very similar to that but it has ground almonds and a littl lemon zest added to the mixture and flaked almond scattered on the top and they are called Bakewell Tarts.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Does anyone play Solitaire on their ipad and if so what is their total ?


I play Solitaire, but don't keep scores. I play Backgammon which is a free app download, against the computer. I have quite an assortment of free apps. I like card games but no one else does so its just me against the computer. Try downloading LOGOS QUIZ that really gets your mind going. My SIL downloaded it for me.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I am amazed that so many of us have the same problems. For most of my adult life I have taken meds for depression. The past couple of years nothing really helps much, sometimes I feel like I am just hanging on by a thread and there have been many times I just want the thread to break and get it over with. 

My DH had open heart surgery and during the surgery a clot broke loose and he had a stroke. He seemed to be doing pretty good until he had another stroke 2 months later. I have been his caregiver for 2-1/2 years now with no help. I can only run to the store while he is in bed but I can't be gone long because he panics when he calls to me and I don't answer, he forgets that I am at the store. He can't get out of bed or use the telephone so I worry the whole time I am gone that something will happen.

My best friend and her DH moved up here from FL last year but a really good opportunity came up work wise and they had to move back to FL. She has been gone a month and I have been in a funk ever since. I have never been one to complain and try to keep a happy face but it is just put on. My DH is pretty much a stranger since the second stroke so it is a bit like taking care of a 200 pound infant. I miss my DH but I know that he will never come back like he was and I feel like I have already mourned for the person he use to be.

I find myself praying all the time but I don't really know what to pray for so I just try to turn it over to God and whatever happens is what is supposed to happen. DH does not want to live like this and prays to die which is also very depressing and stressful. 

I know there are people who are much worse off and have more problems than me but that even depresses me so I try not to think about it. I rather feel like I am in some kind of prison. I do talk to my brothers and sister on the phone which helps but it is not like talking to a real live person. My large pack of dogs helps also, they keep me busy but they don't talk back. They just show their love and concern when I am really down they seem to know.

Even though I don't write a lot of messages, this forum has been wonderful. I come on at least once a day and read all the messages. I know this is a long message but it has felt good to vent, hope you all don't mind. Thanks for starting this topic. Gotta go give DH a breathing treatment, I caught a bad cold and no matter how careful I have been, DH now has it and he can't cough with enough strength to get anything up. I am just hoping that he doesn't end up in the hospital with pneumonia. I hope all of you have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

hleavy said:


> Hi Judy-
> 
> My name is Helen and I have been a life-long knitter. I am a pediatric emergency room nurse.
> 
> ...


Helen i have read diana gabaldons books several times,checking out Roberta gellis right now,have you read The Time Travellers Wife by audrey niffenegger,i loved that too.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> All the time but I never check the score. The other half goes in and resets everything every time he uses it. The same with the PC. I play minesweeper and he resets it to 100 mines.
> 
> I did have scrabble on the PC, I paid for it several years ago. We had a PC update and HE told them to reformat the hard drive. I lost all my saved files. No matter, but I could not get scrabble again. The company that now owns the copyright will not sell outside the US. There are other versions but they are not as good. I tried one and then deleted it.
> 
> ...


Yorkshire men have a reputation for being dour and tight fisted. My SIL's father was born in Anglesey but soon adapted to the persona of a Yorkshireman. My daughter lives in Barnsley and her husband was born in Chesterfield which is in Derbyshire but he moved to Yorkshire. His parents are lovely people and we do "family things" with them too, but we all have to laugh at his dad. If he is looking to buy an item, say TV, he will spend ages on the computer finding the best price, then drive miles to go and collect it to save the delivery cost. We really wind him up about it and he sees the funny side but still carries on doing it, very set in his ways. When my daughter first married it seemed as though she did all the indoor chores and Andy did all the outdoor chores, the manly things. I think she's retrained him now as they both share all the jobs and he even cooks and bakes cakes.
Your situation is very much like my neighbour. He dominated everything she did and after he died it took quite a bit of coaching to get her to realise she was capable of making decisions and now 8yrs on she has made friends, she chooses what she watches on TV and listens to, now chooses what she wants in her home. She used to come round to my house for a natter a couple of afternoons because it was the only way we could chat, he would take over any conversation even if we were standing outside he would come out and join us. She would say, it's been like it all my married life I've learned to live with it. He changed when they returned from honeymoon, she got back to a list of does and dont's and it stayed that way. He bought everything,she never had any money, he decided where they were going to live. Couldn't go on holiday because they couldn't afford it. No heating on when he was at work, she always wore a hat and coat in the house. When he first retired from work he said to her that she would have to show him how the washer, the cooker etc worked, not that he was going to use them, but he would need to know after she had passed on. She had the last laugh. He always said they had no money and he used to show her a bank book with a couple of thousand pounds in. When he died everything went to probate because the house was in his name and he had 4 bank accounts containing large sums of money plus the one she knew about, life insurance policies, 2 very good pensions and now she can do what she likes. Unfortunately she's 86, she does have a better life now, but occasionally she still says I wonder what Sid would think of me spending all of HIS money. I suppose sometimes it's easier just to go with the flow.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

JeanJ said:


> I have some of my best conversations with the dog! AND, he doesn't nag unless he wants more food... :thumbup:


Thats cause he's a poodle if thats him in the pic,poodles are wonderful i have a min black girl Roxy.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

jzzyjacque said:


> My heart goes out to you. I have been in the same position and it lonely out there. School will be good. What are you going to study? Let us know so we can cheer you on. In the 90's computers were really coming on and if you couldn't use one as an adm asst in sales depts you couldn't get a job. I had really been fighting that computer stuff, but I really needed to go to school if I was going to stay in that field so off I went to school and found it so fastinating. Many times the instructors were learning with us. I was also offered a job in the cell phone world and poood poood that, it was a mistake I laugh about now. Everyone has one and now you can hardly look at anyone to smile a greeting. I am now 74 and happy to not be in the ratrace even if I do miss the camaraderie but they can keep the politics that are played at most corporations.
> Good luck to you......Jacque


I'm going back to become a paralegal. I want something that won't be shipped over seas.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Janci said:


> We had our home in Villa Park from 1959 until I sold it to my son and his wife in 1984 and moved to Ft. Worth..... Economy turned bad so I moved back and lived in VP again from '87 til moving back here AGAIN in 1997. MY kids all went to Willowbrook, graduated from there and I still have a sister-inlaw and her family there. Relatives scattered all around that area! (Lombard, Addison, etc.)
> Boy! I am sorry to hear of all you've been thru..that is AWFUL! THis was ONE CRAZY WEEK, wasn't it? Bad things happening all over the place!!! I sure hope your plants will be okay!...... I know that is a worry......have lost a number of mine to the droughts we have had for the past two summers. I am sure hoping it will be not as hot this coming summer....don't mind the heat myself, just stay inside when it gets too hot....but the plants really suffer and much of my grass needs to be replaced. Not much we can do to alter what goes on with the weather, is there? Doesn't keep us from feeling bad about it, tho!
> I just can't imagine seeing kayaks and canoes floating down the streets there! :? I lived there for the two worst winters on record and have lived here for the two hottest summers on record........so, I guess if anything is going to round me out (weather wise) that would. I prefer the heat over cold weather, tho. Easier to get around in and we don't have to shovel it or scrape it off the windshields!
> Re: any comparison with your woes to those of West, TX and Boston.......it reminds me of the saying, "Your sore knee doesn't cure my tooth ache!" NONE of it is any fun for anyone!


Last spring I re-landscaped my backyard with new pine trees and river birch. Then added flowering plants. My timing for this project could not have been worse. A summer of intense heat and the drought. Then a dry winter until February. My beautiful pines and river birch are now tilting from the water that heaved them out of the ground. The landscaper came over this morning and he will bring in a crew to correct everything free!. My angel. There is a rainbow after every storm.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

AnitaH- You go ahead and vent as much as you need to. I took care of my parents 15 yrs. Dad died in 1999. Then my mom really started having med. problems. She had COPD,emphysema, 1 major stroke,heart attack, bleeding ulcer, broke her wrist 2 times, had osteoporosis,lots of TIA's. She lived 10 yrs. with all these health problems. We made countless trips to E.R. She was the sweetest mom anyone could want. Never asked for anything and would eat anything we fixed for her. Loved her candy,top of grocery list. Never weighed over 85 lbs.,due to COPD. She was on O2 24 hrs. a day, and had to have breathing treatments every 3 hrs.,night and day. There were lots of times I wanted to do something else, but, God gave me such wonderful parents,and I could not do anything but take care of them. I work at home,so I could work around taking care of mom and getting her to her Dr. The last 2 yrs. were the most difficult. DH decided to have his mid-life crisis,DD would not get a job and leave home (39). We had to move mom into our house 4 mo. before she died. I would not go back and do anything different. She was such a blessing and I miss both my parents terribly. There are so many sweet reminders of them every day. Mom went home to Jesus in 2009. DH HAD to get himself straightened out,and I put DD out of the house last year. Told her if she didn't find a job, she had to go. She did get a very good job and out she went. Just lazy,and it's NOT my fault. I quit blaming myself long ago. I will listen to you anytime. Just keep on getting through each day. Ask God to help you,and He will. Praying for you.


----------



## cutiefool (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi eileenk, I am an independent distributor for a wonderful healthy product that has changed my life. I have had fibromyalgia for about 25 years and it has help me greatly. NO more symptoms. May I send you some info you can research?


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> It's 7.30am and I've been woken up by Maisee one of our cats. She jumps on the bed and proceeds to "pad" all over me until I wake up and then lies with her face next to mine. no sign of Paddy her brother, "Night Hawk" is probably still out on the tiles. He does the opposite he gets on the bed when my husband is asleep and lies along his pillow and licks his head before going on his travels. Right the flag, answer is I don't know. Yes were all in the UK. It's one of Julia's pictures and it was the first time I had seen it. They were in rented accommodation when they first moved and possessions were packed up so now they are in their own house they have started decorating and unpacking, I will ask her.


The grey one is Paddy and the tortoiseshell is Maisee.


----------



## cutiefool (Apr 5, 2013)

I traveled in Europe on a tour bus about 20 years ago. Only went through Austria but simply loved it. So much beauty! Would love to go back on another tour. The people seemed so friendly. So sorry you are so homesick. That's not a good feeling. Tell your husband a year goes by fast. He would be homesick, but then he could empathize with you when you come back.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

marileej said:


> I would like to join in. Although this might be a bad week to do so. I am in the midst of major flooding from heavy rainfall in the last 24 hours in metro Chicago. with the events in Boston and Texas, and now our weather, TV is so sad with all of our news events and my dogs are mad at me because I will not let them stay outside in the flooded yard. I need some sunshine!


Hi there everyone, I would LOVE to join this group! I am disabled (but go get around). As I like to say "I'm disabled, not dysfunctional!" I find it very difficult to met new friends! I did start a knitting group at our pubic library and have met some lovely people but we meet once a week.

I love that we can all chat 24/7 - it is amazing! I can certainly assist in the "upkeep" part of this group if you need me. As I write this, I have only read up to page 3, so I don't known f you already have someone to help. So. lovely ladies (and gentlemen, if there are any), it is nice to know that we are not alone now!

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

jzzyjacque said:


> Thanks for bringing it back to it's purpose. I am 74, single, I,have a pretty little apartment in a park setting and so lucky really because there are so many people for worse than I but sometimes I need to whine a little. The end of January I had both my breasts removed due to cancer. I had 2 tumors in each breast and 3 differant kinds of cancer. I didn't know there so many. I am learning things I really didn't want to know. I was fortunate it was in the early stages and no chemo or radiation was needed just because I was coroused to take a mamogram. Emotions sure roll with that one. I am thinking about a support group , I spend for too much time alone, I need someone to prode me along a little and a spell check.
> Thanks for listening....Jacque
> P.S. Sure could use a maid as someone mentioned before.


I'm so glad your health is okay. That had to be a terrible thing to face, especially alone. I'm sure lots of people feel alone even when they are living with someone. People are really great here on KP. There really are many caring people in the world. It sounds like you really know how to make the best of things. I'm trying to do that too. Best to you always.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

jzzyjacque said:


> Thanks for bringing it back to it's purpose. I am 74, single, I,have a pretty little apartment in a park setting and so lucky really because there are so many people for worse than I but sometimes I need to whine a little. The end of January I had both my breasts removed due to cancer. I had 2 tumors in each breast and 3 differant kinds of cancer. I didn't know there so many. I am learning things I really didn't want to know. I was fortunate it was in the early stages and no chemo or radiation was needed just because I was coroused to take a mamogram. Emotions sure roll with that one. I am thinking about a support group , I spend for too much time alone, I need someone to prode me along a little and a spell check.
> Thanks for listening....Jacque
> P.S. Sure could use a maid as someone mentioned before.


Congratulations Jacque. I am a breast cancer awareness advocate. I too am single, and I lost my sister to breast cancer in 2004. She had been a 30 year survivor, and had 2 of the 3 cancer stems. from 2000-2004, I lost both my parent's a brother and then my sister. It was a devasting period for me, and through all of it I was working a very stressful corporate job. It was an overwhelming emotional and stressful period in my life. No one understood my despair. My world had crumbled. I retired early, and although it was a financial disaster, I feel I saved my life. 
I started walking & fundraising for breast cancer awareness in memory of my sister. The Avon and Susan G Komen groups are wonderful and fun. ACS also has wonderful events and support groups. And yes, I think I deserve a maid, even if it is just for spring cleaning. Someone to periodically do the major chores. I want to spend my time doing things I love, and not feeling the aging pains from heavy house chores. I no longer have the strength and stamina of my youth.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am not sure whether any of you belong to the Knitting Tea Party. It is very successful as a place to go and visit - they share recipes and talk about everything but religion and politics. This site could easily do the same thing. We have a host and each Friday he starts a new thread - announces it on the current thread and they start visiting there. 

He puts a date on it so that the members know which one they are watching. KP admin doesn't like these threads going much over l00 posts so it is an idea for you here. 

I think this is a much needed site - and I hope you will consider carrying it on - I am sure you will get many more people who are lonely to join in. you can make wonderful friends here.

I see that there are some of you who are offering to help with this thread. that is a good idea. I wish you all well. If you are interested in learning new things, think about come in joining our free workshops. A lot of ladies are getting to know each other there too. 
Good luck to you all!

Designer1234 (Shirley)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anita H said:


> I am amazed that so many of us have the same problems. For most of my adult life I have taken meds for depression. The past couple of years nothing really helps much, sometimes I feel like I am just hanging on by a thread and there have been many times I just want the thread to break and get it over with.
> 
> My DH had open heart surgery and during the surgery a clot broke loose and he had a stroke. He seemed to be doing pretty good until he had another stroke 2 months later. I have been his caregiver for 2-1/2 years now with no help. I can only run to the store while he is in bed but I can't be gone long because he panics when he calls to me and I don't answer, he forgets that I am at the store. He can't get out of bed or use the telephone so I worry the whole time I am gone that something will happen.
> 
> ...


This thread could be the answer to your prayer. It helps to share your frustrations etc.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

jzzyjacque said:


> My heart goes out to you. I have been in the same position and it lonely out there. School will be good. What are you going to study? Let us know so we can cheer you on. In the 90's computers were really coming on and if you couldn't use one as an adm asst in sales depts you couldn't get a job. I had really been fighting that computer stuff, but I really needed to go to school if I was going to stay in that field so off I went to school and found it so fastinating. Many times the instructors were learning with us. I was also offered a job in the cell phone world and poood poood that, it was a mistake I laugh about now. Everyone has one and now you can hardly look at anyone to smile a greeting. I am now 74 and happy to not be in the ratrace even if I do miss the camaraderie but they can keep the politics that are played at most corporations.
> Good luck to you......Jacque


Well, Lily.... sounds like we are all much the same....in this age group anyway. I did not want a computer!! Had already retired and did not want anything that smacked of work sitting around for me to look at...My son lived here at the time, thought I just HAD to have one, first brought home a used one and it sat on the floor in my closet for a long time, unplugged. Finally I decided that I could get a desk that would fit perfectly into that closet and I could then close the doors on it ...decided that it might be fun at least to play the games on it. Needless to say,m one thing led to another.....never went to school to learn it. My son gave me the Internet for Christmas one year and the rest is history. I nearly drove him mad asking questions while learning to use it....and now he says I know more than he does about it. BUT......I still refuse to have a cell phone. Don't need one!! And, definitely don't want one! But, you are right about it having been a mistake NOT to get into that business while working!!! My daughter did and she now pulls in far more than she ever made as leasing manager for a car dealership!!! BIG MONEY and advancement opportunities in that if one plays her cards right.

Good luck to you, Jacque!!! We will be interested to hear what you decide about going to school! Life just DOES throw is a kink now and then, doesn't it???? That's great that you plan to use yours to better yourself!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> This thread could be the answer to your prayer. It helps to share your frustrations etc.


This site IS wonderful for all those who feel that talking with someone about their woes will help... Put into words, it is said that, "Sharing with someone brings us double the pleasure and halves the pain." And, I find that to be very true.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am not sure whether any of you belong to the Knitting Tea Party. It is very successful as a place to go and visit - they share recipes and talk about everything but religion and politics. This site could easily do the same thing. We have a host and each Friday he starts a new thread - announces it on the current thread and they start visiting there.
> 
> He puts a date on it so that the members know which one they are watching. KP admin doesn't like these threads going much over l00 posts so it is an idea for you here.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Everyone. Shall we continue our thread in the same manner as the Knitting Tea Party folks - same title with a new date? 
I don't mind setting up the new heading. Have a look if you're interested.
best to all, Cathy


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Where is the Knitting Tea Party?


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Where is the Knitting Tea Party? Is it a workshop group?


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

marileej said:


> Where is the Knitting Tea Party? Is it a workshop group?


It's a thread like this. You can find it under the Chit-Chat heading.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks!...I was looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

You don't have to start a new thread until you reach 99 pages.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> From Hilary Olive: "I have one close friend, but she lives 50 km away. We meet regularly for brunch. Unfortunately she is still working as she is younger than I am, she is only 63 years old. We met in 1996 when we both returned to Uni to do a second degree."
> 
> I know Ms. Mallo is planning on going back to school. I went back at 32. Have many/any of the rest of you been students in your 30's or beyond?


Hi Cathy,
I am now 55. In my early 30's I was a single mother. I met a wonderful man and life was great for a few years until he became terminally ill. I was his caregiver for several years until his death. He made me promise that I would return to college to finish my degree. I honored my promise to him and at age 38, I returned to college and in 1998 and earned my BA: a double major in Art History and Classics (Greek and Latin). I graduated with Departmental Honors in Art History. I was the only recipient of that honor in the college's history! I made the decision to immediately apply to graduate school and two years later, I earned my MA in Elementary Education!

It wasn't easy and I am disabled, to boot  , but it can be done! As I look back, I don't know if I would ever had appreciated what I accomplished at age 21 had In stayed in college right after high school!


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

medusa said:


> Hi Cathy,
> I am now 55. In my early 30's I was a single mother. I met a wonderful man and life was great for a few years until he became terminally ill. I was his caregiver for several years until his death. He made me promise that I would return to college to finish my degree. I honored my promise to him and at age 38, I returned to college and in 1998 and earned my BA: a double major in Art History and Classics (Greek and Latin). I graduated with Departmental Honors in Art History. I was the only recipient of that honor in the college's history! I made the decision to immediately apply to graduate school and two years later, I earned my MA in Elementary Education!
> 
> It wasn't easy and I am disabled, to boot  , but it can be done! As I look back, I don't know if I would ever had appreciated what I accomplished at age 21 had In stayed in college right after high school!


 :thumbup: More power to you.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

I cannot believe it. The sky is a solid blue and THE SUN IS SHINING. It has been sooo long. I think we have had more rain this last year than has ever been counted although we are reputed to have a lot of rain.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

medusa said:


> Hi Cathy,
> I am now 55. In my early 30's I was a single mother. I met a wonderful man and life was great for a few years until he became terminally ill. I was his caregiver for several years until his death. He made me promise that I would return to college to finish my degree. I honored my promise to him and at age 38, I returned to college and in 1998 and earned my BA: a double major in Art History and Classics (Greek and Latin). I graduated with Departmental Honors in Art History. I was the only recipient of that honor in the college's history! I made the decision to immediately apply to graduate school and two years later, I earned my MA in Elementary Education!
> 
> It wasn't easy and I am disabled, to boot  , but it can be done! As I look back, I don't know if I would ever had appreciated what I accomplished at age 21 had In stayed in college right after high school!


I thought the same thing when I went back. I wanted to be there and knew what I wanted to get out of it. I think if I'd been there just because I was supposed to be, I wouldn't have applied myself as seriously.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> I cannot believe it. The sky is a solid blue and THE SUN IS SHINING. It has been sooo long. I think we have had more rain this last year than has ever been counted although we are reputed to have a lot of rain.


Me too! It is beautiful spring day. I have opened all the windows, Looks lke my magnolias will burst into flower soon. Yahoo!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> I thought the same thing when I went back. I wanted to be there and knew what I wanted to get out of it. I think if I'd been there just because I was supposed to be, I wouldn't have applied myself as seriously.


It is amazing the wisdom we acquire in hindsight! :roll:


----------



## miko (Feb 23, 2011)

We came back to VA yesterday afternoon. I didn't go to church in NC yesterday morning... I didn't feel like it. Maybe it was the venting I did on here but I just didn't want to go. Hubby said God would be disappointed. I said BS. lol

Now I'm going to the prayer shawl group at our church in VA that I enjoy. It's right down the street and starts in 5 minutes!


----------



## chi ladyknitter (Nov 20, 2012)

All I have around here is guy talk so I love reading posts from you ladies. As we live in rural Ontario its had to make friends when your new, when most were raised here.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello, I am enjoying the type of spring that has sunshine and snow flurries. The bulbs are blooming. 

Heartful thoughts to those in serious weather breakdowns. 

Also wondering how the rotteness happens in some folks minds, when there are so many nice decent people in the world.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Viddie said:


> Kittenosmall Please don't feel so bad , we all have problems, i am surrounded by family members who make it a point to make my day miserable just about every day ! hang in there, keep knitting & will pray for you my dear ....i too have to take a med. for anxiety...viddie :thumbup:


Hi, today was a high anxiety day for me, had to grocery shop, my older son helps, I have a bad knee, we cover three stores to get there best prices, then we have to lug everything home aind put it away, sure everyone has to do this but it really exhausts me evn when I ride the motorized cart in one store. Rather stay home and knit, did manage to squeeze some time out of my day for that but I am pooped! Hope you had a good day


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

medusa said:


> Hi Cathy,
> I am now 55. In my early 30's I was a single mother. I met a wonderful man and life was great for a few years until he became terminally ill. I was his caregiver for several years until his death. He made me promise that I would return to college to finish my degree. I honored my promise to him and at age 38, I returned to college and in 1998 and earned my BA: a double major in Art History and Classics (Greek and Latin). I graduated with Departmental Honors in Art History. I was the only recipient of that honor in the college's history! I made the decision to immediately apply to graduate school and two years later, I earned my MA in Elementary Education!
> 
> It wasn't easy and I am disabled, to boot  , but it can be done! As I look back, I don't know if I would ever had appreciated what I accomplished at age 21 had In stayed in college right after high school!


I DO admire you and others who are inclined to do that sort of thing!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> The grey one is Paddy and the tortoiseshell is Maisee.


Your kitties r just adorable


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

marileej said:


> Me too! It is beautiful spring day. I have opened all the windows, Looks lke my magnolias will burst into flower soon. Yahoo!


Surely makes a difference, doesn't it? We have been on a roller coaster for quite some time now....today is beautiful out and it is due to get colder again in a couple of days. But, that is fine with me! At least we have been getting enough of the warm days so it is truly springtime!!! Everything is GREEN, flowers everywhere..SO PRETTY!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

I like to come on here and justvread, I also hope mayb I can make some friends, I am 57 and seems hard to make new friends at my age hope all r having a good afternoon!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

I like to come on here and justvread, I also hope mayb I can make some friends, I am 57 and seems hard to make new friends at my age hope all r having a good afternoon!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Janci said:


> Surely makes a difference, doesn't it? We have been on a roller coaster for quite some time now....today is beautiful out and it is due to get colder again in a couple of days. But, that is fine with me! At least we have been getting enough of the warm days so it is truly springtime!!! Everything is GREEN, flowers everywhere..SO PRETTY![/quote
> 
> Not too warm yet where I am in buffalo, the mornings are pretty cold but then it warms up some in afternoon, can tell spring is coming tho here we have a very short spring and go right into summer, hope u r enjoying the weather!


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

If you would like to make some friends come to Spruce Hollows Knitting Retreat and sit and knit and make new friends you are not the only one that comes alone and meets new friends See the picture of the ladies knitting in the east garden they just met each other. I'm teaching them textures and cables you don't live far from me visit my web site
for more info www.********************


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

sprucehollow said:


> If you would like to make some friends come to Spruce Hollows Knitting Retreat and sit and knit and make new friends you are not the only one that comes alone and meets new friends See the picture of the ladies knitting in the east garden they just met each other. I'm teaching them textures and cables you don't live far from me visit my web site
> for more info www.********************


Looks like fun, wish u lived closer, I can't really drive too well on hwys due to anxiety, but happy knitting!


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

What is this anxiety and other difficulties, now that we are the Elders? [75]
I made it so long... and now need these meds. I was probably goofy all those years, but too busy to KNOW!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Good morning, Everyone. Shall we continue our thread in the same manner as the Knitting Tea Party folks - same title with a new date?
> I don't mind setting up the new heading. Have a look if you're interested.
> best to all, Cathy


Thank you, Cathy, that would be really great if you could set up something like their's for us; I think it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## neonknitter (May 1, 2011)

bossybritches said:


> Press Quote Reply. The text box will appear; write your reply below the original quote; press send. I think.


This is a supportive group of knitters, etc, which has been a lot of fun for me too. I'm more than ready to participate. Nancy


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all you don't live to far from me so let me tell you what 
I starting. Its a ladies knitting retreat in the Endless Mountains of PA ( just below the Bingham NY border.) I teach texture knitting which are 8" squares all in different patterns I have had a few and they are lots of fun. 
For more info visit my web site www.********************


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Your kitties r just adorable


Thanks they were my sons cats and we had them when he went to Dubai to work and they have now been with us for nearly 4 years, he only went for 1 year. When he returned he met his now wife and she has a Labrador so we've 
still got the cats. Would really miss them if he had them back, but there's no chance of that.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> Well, Friday is the day my job officially transfers over seas, I can collect severance, I can collect unemployment and go back to school. When the company I worked for announced they were laying off their whole AP department it started a string of bad incidents that hasn't ended. I'm just happy that here in NM severance is concidered a gift from your employer and I can collect unemployment at the same time. But I am really looking forward to going back to school.


I can't believe how many jobs are overseas. We just order a new dinette set. The set is coming some place from overseas. I thought at one time most of our furniture came from North Carolina. I think the only place you are going to get hand made furniture is from the Amish.

What are you planning on going to school for?


----------



## lisa_armstrong49 (Mar 14, 2013)

hello I am on here to to just talk an meet new people. i do crochet an knit . but it isnt my life. but i like to try different crafts. .


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Does anyone play Solitaire on their ipad and if so what is their total ?


I don't play solitaire, but I do play a couple of games on my computer. Mostly while I am waiting for some of my emails to come up. My computer is very slow. I do like to keep my mind busy as well as my fingers.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> I don't play solitaire, but I do play a couple of games on my computer. Mostly while I am waiting for some of my emails to come up. My computer is very slow. I do like to keep my mind busy as well as my fingers.


I don't know if I could get through the day without my games on Pogo.com. Scrabble, gin and solitaire are my favorites.
Sure, it costs me but I don't do any other entertainments.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> I like to come on here and justvread, I also hope mayb I can make some friends, I am 57 and seems hard to make new friends at my age hope all r having a good afternoon!


Kittenosmall, you have a lot of friends here. I'm one of them


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

mkjfrj said:


> Thank you, Cathy, that would be really great if you could set up something like their's for us; I think it would be very much appreciated.


I do think that we need our own thread plus our own name. Perhaps The Yarn Yackers, The Chatterboxers........ Thanks for the offer Cathy, I would be happy if you could set this up.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

why r we changing things??


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought we needed to start a new thread but if we don't, that's great! I'm guessing someone will let us know for sure. Goodnight, all!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Janci said:


> I have been to Streamwood....in fact, I still have relatives there that I hear from online fairly often! :thumbup:
> 
> That is interesting about the friendship you made online; I have known of some who have worked out well...and another that broke up my sons nearly 30 year marriage. My ex-DIL married the guy she met online...but it didn't last long...just long enough to begin a downward spiral that has had negative effects lasting to this day! :-( My DIL has since passed away but the effects of those interim years has not. SO......I have always had "a thing" about this type of thing...... Glad to hear that your story did not have such an ending!


Yes, you just have to set limits as to what you are "really" looking for. My Howard was a saint, and we mostly talked about our children, work, religion, art, and food! Neither one of us was interested in eachother except as a pen pal.
When he died of cancer, I felt like I'd lost my soulmate.
Nobody else was ever really interested in what I had to say or thought, even my husband to a certain degree.
Howard truely loved his wife, and I would often suggest a gift idea for him, and she seemed to really like the ideas (probably thought he thought of them), but I'd never tell.
My husband was a little jealous, but he's a man of few words, so Howard filled my desire to bla,bla,bla,yak,yak,yak
We had to leave Streamwood because of the taxes and of course, the weather.
I'm not really fond of Las Vegas, was more fun for just a few days... roads are way to crowded, lots of misfits move here to run away from their problems at home, no sense of
"home town" like in the Midwest... weather is nice tho...


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I can't believe how many jobs are overseas. We just order a new dinette set. The set is coming some place from overseas. I thought at one time most of our furniture came from North Carolina. I think the only place you are going to get hand made furniture is from the Amish.
> 
> What are you planning on going to school for?


I'll be going back to school to become a paralegal. It's something I've wanted for over 10 years now.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> I thought we needed to start a new thread but if we don't, that's great! I'm guessing someone will let us know for sure. Goodnight, all!


We will run out of space on this thread . I think we should change now and have a permanent place.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

marileej said:


> We will run out of space on this thread . I think we should change now and have a permanent place.


Just how does a "permanent place" work compared to what we have now?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> I don't play solitaire, but I do play a couple of games on my computer. Mostly while I am waiting for some of my emails to come up. My computer is very slow. I do like to keep my mind busy as well as my fingers.


I like FreeCell...ever played that?


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

It's a nice day here today, windy but sunny. Yesterday we went to our local butchers and restocked the freezer and then it was "garden time". We sorted out seeds and planters over the weekend and it was time to shop. I love garden centres and looking for plants but then I buy them on line as it halves the cost. I did buy a couple of jalapeño chilli plants, one for me and the other for my DIL. We grow all the plants and then distribute them between us, we've more time than son and SIL. Some of the wall planters needed replacing and we had a couple of ceramic pots that cracked during the frosty weather. We checked all the solar lights and 75% are working and I did buy 2 bits of nonsense as I always do. Not going to get too much done today as we are going to the theatre to see Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> What is this anxiety and other difficulties, now that we are the Elders? [75]
> I made it so long... and now need these meds. I was probably goofy all those years, but too busy to KNOW![/quot
> 
> I dont know what it is but I am 57, been on anxiety meds since mid 30's, have severe asnxiety disorder, all in family do but dd, have a stressless day!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> I do think that we need our own thread plus our own name. Perhaps The Yarn Yackers, The Chatterboxers........ Thanks for the offer Cathy, I would be happy if you could set this up.[/quo
> 
> Or mayb a post called kittenosmall won't stop meowing about her life lol


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> It's a nice day here today, windy but sunny. Yesterday we went to our local butchers and restocked the freezer and then it was "garden time". We sorted out seeds and planters over the weekend and it was time to shop. I love garden centres and looking for plants but then I buy them on line as it halves the cost. I did buy a couple of jalapeño chilli plants, one for me and the other for my DIL. We grow all the plants and then distribute them between us, we've more time than son and SIL. Some of the wall planters needed replacing and we had a couple of ceramic pots that cracked during the frosty weather. We checked all the solar lights and 75% are working and I did buy 2 bits of nonsense as I always do. Not going to get too much done today as we are going to the theatre to see Phantom of the Opera.


Hope u had a nice nite


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Kittnosmall can't write to everyone, her paws would hurt but hope u all have a happy knitting day, hope to work some on my big/small socks today


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

wow i've finally managed to read all the posts here and think it's just fantastic that so many people have so much in common. 
I'm a single parent, due to divorce, and have 2 of my 3 kids living at home, my son i don't have much contact with these days which saddens me. He has Aspbergers syndrome and some emotional issues, i had to have him removed from the house a couple of years ago due to him being too violent. He's since got in with a strange crowd of people, and has decided he wants to live life as a woman *sigh* if he only knew that i would support him no matter what he wanted to be in life maybe it would be easier to communicate with him, but he has a "fiance" now who is slowly twisting his mind against family. He also owes my eldest daughter a lot of money and refuses to pay her back so there's that issue as well, but again the fiance has a lot to do with this as he has posted several times on his facebook page that "he should tell his sister to go get lost but thanks for the money haha"

Ah well that's whats going on in my family right now, i've learnt that stress only causes more health issues so i try and not think about that side of things. 

I'm also disabled, have been for the past 2 years and will be forever more, what started out as a sore hip rapidly progressed to hip impingement, rheumatoid arthritis, carpal tunnel, fybromyalgia and diabetes, i also have pernicious aneamia which i inherited from my wonderful granny. 
I have days where i just can't leave the house and do get incredibly lonely.

I have had a short relationship since my divorce but it ended just at new year there because he told me he thought i was faking all my illnesses. This comment was made because he wasn't getting any attention for "his" health problems while he was with me. The guy is a transplant patient and cancer survivor and i was very impressed with how he was coping with life but then when he was getting less and less attention for "his" problems he turned nasty so i told him it was over. 

As i said to my daughter, i don't want much, some company in the evenings would be lovely someone to cuddle up to on cold nights and someone to talk to when she's at work and my youngest is at school. 

I vowed earlier this year that i would try and get out more, but since the doc has taken me off the meds that were controlling my RA i find it increasingly difficult, that's when i found this wonderful website. Everyone is so friendly here and i spend a lot of my spare time knitting and reading kp LOL 

So i love this thread, it gives us somewhere to congregate and to chat with like minded people who for whatever reason are going through their own troubles.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Magsrobby, I do hope things will improve for you. Family can be difficult at times to deal with.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dear Magsrobby, you have all my sympathy.I too have A son somewhere but we all have to get on with life and I am sure your daughter is of some help All my good wishes go out to you


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

Janci said:


> I like FreeCell...ever played that?


I used to play FreeCell, but have switched to multiple forms of solitaire and mahjongg. They were cheap, came with a month's free trial and have all kinds of games based on solitaire.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

The solitaire I play on my I pad is free.I would really like this site to keep on going so would be grateful Cathy if you could see to it.I hope I am not speaking out of turn when I say that. Some people can be quite touchy but I am sure we are not like that on here.I was not able to come on here yesterday so I have a few pages to catch up on.The weather is fine here today but still a little cold. I am still wearing my winter boots when I go out but will have to start thinking of changing to sandals soon.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> It's a nice day here today, windy but sunny. Yesterday we went to our local butchers and restocked the freezer and then it was "garden time". We sorted out seeds and planters over the weekend and it was time to shop. I love garden centres and looking for plants but then I buy them on line as it halves the cost. I did buy a couple of jalapeño chilli plants, one for me and the other for my DIL. We grow all the plants and then distribute them between us, we've more time than son and SIL. Some of the wall planters needed replacing and we had a couple of ceramic pots that cracked during the frosty weather. We checked all the solar lights and 75% are working and I did buy 2 bits of nonsense as I always do. Not going to get too much done today as we are going to the theatre to see Phantom of the Opera.


You've changed you avatar! What a cute face!
Lucky you getting your garden ready. I miss the springtime planting rituals. Living in Florida all we seem to do is keep the foliage at bay. Waiting for the bulbs and flowering shrubs to blossom was such a joy.
Hope you enjoyed your play!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Briallu said:


> The solitaire I play on my I pad is free.I would really like this site to keep on going so would be grateful Cathy if you could see to it.I hope I am not speaking out of turn when I say that. Some people can be quite touchy but I am sure we are not like that on here.I was not able to come on here yesterday so I have a few pages to catch up on.The weather is fine here today but still a little cold. I am still wearing my winter boots when I go out but will have to start thinking of changing to sandals soon.


Hi Briallu. I did post another heading but it doesn't seem it was needed - only a couple of posts have been made there. Since people continue to post on this thread, I imagine it will continue until Admin suggests something.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Yes, you just have to set limits as to what you are "really" looking for. My Howard was a saint, and we mostly talked about our children, work, religion, art, and food! Neither one of us was interested in eachother except as a pen pal.
> When he died of cancer, I felt like I'd lost my soulmate.
> Nobody else was ever really interested in what I had to say or thought, even my husband to a certain degree.
> Howard truely loved his wife, and I would often suggest a gift idea for him, and she seemed to really like the ideas (probably thought he thought of them), but I'd never tell.
> ...


LOVED reading your comments! Replying from the bottom upward, let me say that I can relate to how you feel about your new home there in Las Vegas; I am really happy here..won't say "but"...rather I will use the word AND.......it IS different from the way it was when I lived up in IL. I can't really even compare the two places because my 'world' up there was so different due to a different time in my life. Raising a family, struggling to make ends meet, ...ending up as a single mom and then struggling for sure...ALL very different from my life now. Even if I had to choose just ONE thing to compare...say, the weather.... I guess I would have to say that my preference is what we have here. NEITHER is perfect...I just prefer the heat over the frigid-w-ice!!!!! As for the ambiance...... I have come to realize that the way I approach things has more to do with that than what comes to me. These "golden years" give us a lot of time to reflect, don't they? And, I realize that I have all but become a hermit. If I analyze that, I would have to turn a "thumbs down"...and yet, my hours are so filled with things that interest me and I can pretty well do as I please without having to be concerned that I am stepping on anyone else's toes (or having to hear complaints because I am not meeting their expectations). I don't even beat my self up nearly enough when I let things get disorderly because it is only I who will have to allot the time to re-organize them. The only ones who (on a regular basis) "put me to task" are the kitties! And, even they are very patient with me. We get along just fine! When I DO have some company, I LOVE it. When I am alone, which is most of the time, I love that, too.
In fewer words, I have finally found time to find out who I am...worked on that for years, but it appears that lesson is never completed, doesn't it?
I feel for you for having lost your "soulmate". What a treasure you had found in him.... I am so thankful for the computer because with it I am able to keep in touch with people like you as well as the friends and family I have all over the creation! I have no doubt that is how you felt with your pen pal.

Taxes, weather in Streamwood....say no more!!! I HEAR THAT loud and clear. My move here was out of necessity to care for Mother.....but when I learned of the difference in the economic situation, I was bowled over! I felt like I had stolen this house...and it is far nicer than any home we ever had up in IL. I would indeed be living a pauper's life on my income living up there! Not so here! People are friendly......AND there is a big difference in the 'cultures'. Both have their pluses and minuses.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I am adding this: Just got it from my friend and liked it, felt it applies to so many of us!
"As I've aged, I've become kinder to, and less critical of, myself. I've become my own friend.
I have seen too many dear friends leave this world, too soon; before they understood the great freedom that comes with aging.
Whose business is it, if I choose to read, or play on the computer, until 4 AM, or sleep until noon? I will dance with myself to those wonderful tunes of the 50s, 60s & 70s, and if I, at the same time, wish to weep over a lost love, I will.
I will walk the beach, in a swim suit that is stretched over a bulging body, and will dive into the waves, with abandon, if I choose to, despite the pitying glances from the jet set. They, too, will get old.
I know I am sometimes forgetful. But there again, some of life is just as well forgotten. And, eventually, I remember the important things.
Sure, over the years, my heart has been broken. How can your heart not break, when you lose a loved one, or when a child suffers, or even when somebody's beloved pet gets hit by a car? But broken hearts are what give us strength, and understanding, and compassion. A heart never broken, is pristine, and sterile, and will never know the joy of being imperfect.
I am so blessed to have lived long enough to have my hair turning gray, and to have my youthful laughs be forever etched into deep grooves on my face. So many have never laughed, and so many have died before their hair could turn silver.
As you get older, it is easier to be positive. You care less about what other people think. I don't question myself anymore. I've even earned the right to be wrong.
So, to answer your question, I like being old. It has set me free. I like the person I have become. I am not going to live forever, but while I am still here, I will not waste time lamenting what could have been, or worrying about what will be. And I shall eat dessert every single day (if I feel like it)."


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

FarmerJo said:


> I used to play FreeCell, but have switched to multiple forms of solitaire and mahjongg. They were cheap, came with a month's free trial and have all kinds of games based on solitaire.


I like playing mahjongg, too! Have downloaded "Emperor Mahjongg" onto my computer and can get lost for hours on that! I was SO MAD last night because I was already past well over 2000 games of a winning streak on FreeCell and accidently hit the wrong thing so as to make the notice that I had LOST that game come up......... ... I am up to 87% games won and was shooting for higher and higher. GRRRRR! :-(


----------



## Kelly1 (Jan 20, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> Hi Briallu. I did post another heading but it doesn't seem it was needed - only a couple of posts have been made there. Since people continue to post on this thread, I imagine it will continue until Admin suggests something.


Hi, I see your note says you posted a new thread. What is the name of it and where can I find it. I looked on chit chat but didn't see anything. I'm not so good at computers so probably just overlooked it. Thanks for doing that.


----------



## Kelly1 (Jan 20, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> Hi Briallu. I did post another heading but it doesn't seem it was needed - only a couple of posts have been made there. Since people continue to post on this thread, I imagine it will continue until Admin suggests something.


Hi, I see your note says you posted a new thread. What is the name of it and where can I find it. I looked on chit chat but didn't see anything. I'm not so good at computers so probably just overlooked it. Thanks for doing that.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Janci said:


> LOVED reading your comments! Replying from the bottom upward, let me say that I can relate to how you feel about your new home there in Las Vegas; I am really happy here..won't say "but"...rather I will use the word AND.......it IS different from the way it was when I lived up in IL. I can't really even compare the two places because my 'world' up there was so different due to a different time in my life. Raising a family, struggling to make ends meet, ...ending up as a single mom and then struggling for sure...ALL very different from my life now. Even if I had to choose just ONE thing to compare...say, the weather.... I guess I would have to say that my preference is what we have here. NEITHER is perfect...I just prefer the heat over the frigid-w-ice!!!!! As for the ambiance...... I have come to realize that the way I approach things has more to do with that than what comes to me. These "golden years" give us a lot of time to reflect, don't they? And, I realize that I have all but become a hermit. If I analyze that, I would have to turn a "thumbs down"...and yet, my hours are so filled with things that interest me and I can pretty well do as I please without having to be concerned that I am stepping on anyone else's toes (or having to hear complaints because I am not meeting their expectations). I don't even beat my self up nearly enough when I let things get disorderly because it is only I who will have to allot the time to re-organize them. The only ones who (on a regular basis) "put me to task" are the kitties! And, even they are very patient with me. We get along just fine! When I DO have some company, I LOVE it. When I am alone, which is most of the time, I love that, too.
> In fewer words, I have finally found time to find out who I am...worked on that for years, but it appears that lesson is never completed, doesn't it?
> I feel for you for having lost your "soulmate". What a treasure you had found in him.... I am so thankful for the computer because with it I am able to keep in touch with people like you as well as the friends and family I have all over the creation! I have no doubt that is how you felt with your pen pal.
> 
> ...


I can understand how you feel about leaving the midwest. But, I grew up in Minnesota, and moved to Illinois when I was a teenager, leaving my world behind. I have lived in California but for some unknown reason, I love this village. I am comfortable, and love all the seasons. I love snowy days. I generally like rainy days. I just plan my activities around the current weather, whch can change here rather rapidly. Yes, it is more expensive here, and I could easily pack up and move to a nicer home, and live 
cheaper if I were to move either south or west. But would I be happier? I have family in California and Ga, and I enjoy visiting them, but I am always happy to return to my simple home.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> I'll be going back to school to become a paralegal. It's something I've wanted for over 10 years now.


I'm so happy that your dream can come true. I wish you the best with your studies. Your education should be paid for plus collecting unemployment. Sometimes when there is a storm there is a rainbow. In this case the sun is shinning upon you.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

marileej said:


> I can understand how you feel about leaving the midwest. But, I grew up in Minnesota, and moved to Illinois when I was a teenager, leaving my world behind. I have lived in California but for some unknown reason, I love this village. I am comfortable, and love all the seasons. I love snowy days. I generally like rainy days. I just plan my activities around the current weather, whch can change here rather rapidly. Yes, it is more expensive here, and I could easily pack up and move to a nicer home, and live
> cheaper if I were to move either south or west. But would I be happier? I have family in California and Ga, and I enjoy visiting them, but I am always happy to return to my simple home.


Sounds like we are both saying pretty much the same thing with just a slightly different 'bend'. From what I have heard of Minnesota, it REALLY gets cold up there! Maybe we tend to prefer what we grew up with. I was raised in West Texas where it is hot and dry and really never minded leaving there because I like green things that grow. BUT, to this day, having returned there for a class reunion just a few years ago, I will say that now I can appreciate that all places have a beauty of their own. My home town has changed considerably but the people have not. You have maybe heard about how Texas is very friendly??? And, that goes triple for the people of West TX! Maybe some of the nicest people on the face of the earth live there. That is one of the plusses. ..... Having moved up to the Chicago area while I was still in my teens (even if I was married and expecting my second child!), I adapted to that very well...so I love it there, too. And, I became a part of a BIG Italian family...another of the plusses! 
I know many people who say the same things you do...that they love the seasons, etc. It IS nice to have variety!! We get that here in Northeast TX...not quite as pronounced as it is in Northern IL, but we do have snow often enough that I haven't forgotten that it can be beautiful. What I DO like is that it will usually not linger for weeks on end.....usually just long enough for us to get to enjoy it. 
As for our respective homes...I think that is what we REALLY have in common.. be it ever so humble, there IS no place like home!!!! And, I DO love being in mine, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

I am so put out with some of these doctors. My son drives a truck and trailer for a local company. He had an accident a week ago Saturday, the 13th, when a car attempted to pass him on a twisty hill. He ended up rolling the truck. He was sent to the nearest hospital by ambulance. 
They found he had broken his scapula (as you know, that is part of the neck/shoulder connection) and he would have to have a pin or something put in. .
Regularly he goes to the VA for medical care so they sent him home to go to the VA.
The VA said he could see a orthopedist on the 24th.
His boss got him to see a different dr last week and after having a cat scan done he is to see this specialist today.

I can't believe they are just in no hurry to get things done.


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

Is a thread where any one can talk? I have lonely days also,some days I'm lonesome & some days I keep busy'I'm a young 75 
(most days).I like to knit,read thrillers'listen to easy listening music
and be outside on warm days.Oh,and play with my 6mo.Siamese 
kitty and my 17 yr.cat


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

CarleneK said:


> Is a thread where any one can talk? I have lonely days also,some days I'm lonesome & some days I keep busy'I'm a young 75
> (most days).I like to knit,read thrillers'listen to easy listening music
> and be outside on warm days.Oh,and play with my 6mo.Siamese
> kitty and my 17 yr.cat


Yes, please join in! We gab about anything.


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

I love your Avatar also. I get pretty lonely so I can relate to you all. I live alone and I am a caregiver three nights a week for a 95 year old woman. She is pretty good but there isn't much conversation. I have been a widow for 23 years. I am 70 years old. Live in Florida, I have a sister that lives two miles from me but she has a pretty busy life and has a husband so I try not to get in her way. So, I welcome conversaton also.

Love to all you dear ladies.

sandyj1942


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

sandyj1942 said:


> I love your Avatar also. I get pretty lonely so I can relate to you all. I live alone and I am a caregiver three nights a week for a 95 year old woman. She is pretty good but there isn't much conversation. I have been a widow for 23 years. I am 70 years old. Live in Florida, I have a sister that lives two miles from me but she has a pretty busy life and has a husband so I try not to get in her way. So, I welcome conversaton also.
> 
> Love to all you dear ladies.
> 
> sandyj1942


Glad to have you stop by.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hope u had a nice nite


Thank you I did. I love going to the theatre but i don't like musicals but saw Les Miserables at the cinema at the start of the year and absolutely loved it. I went with an open mind and in the first few minutes thought I'm not going to like this but loved it. When I saw Phantom of the Opera was on in Birmingham I booked some tickets and thought I would give it a go. Loved this too. Now going through the programmes for all the theatres to see what's on during the year. We already have tickets for Sherlock Holmes but that's a comedy.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> You've changed you avatar! What a cute face!
> Lucky you getting your garden ready. I miss the springtime planting rituals. Living in Florida all we seem to do is keep the foliage at bay. Waiting for the bulbs and flowering shrubs to blossom was such a joy.
> Hope you enjoyed your play!


I change it every so often. That face belongs to a bundle of mischief who thinks its hilarious to push her face in her dinner dish. It's been really warm here today so hopefully we can push on with the garden tomorrow if the weather stays good.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm looking forward to gardening. What do you grow in your garden flowers & veg?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I check into getting some manure for the garden today. I think I might have to have the soil tested. Since I started my veg. garden which will be the third year. I haven't been able to grow bell peppers.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I'm looking forward to gardening. What do you grow in your garden flowers & veg?


UK gardens aren't very large. If you have an older house then the gardens are usually twice the size but ours is large enough for us now. Two years ago we changed the layout to make it easier to look after. We have a small vegetable patch and in the summer we grow runner beans, courgettes, tomatoes and all salad items. We have a patch of perpetual spinach and a few stawberrys and all my herbs are in pots. Not sure if we're going to sow carrots and parsnips yet. In the winter we have broccoli, cabbage and kale. 
We only have one mixed flower bed, small lawn but I do make up lots of hanging baskets and planters.
We use chicken pellets as manure.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> wow i've finally managed to read all the posts here and think it's just fantastic that so many people have so much in common.
> I'm a single parent, due to divorce, and have 2 of my 3 kids living at home, my son i don't have much contact with these days which saddens me. He has Aspbergers syndrome and some emotional issues, i had to have him removed from the house a couple of years ago due to him being too violent. He's since got in with a strange crowd of people, and has decided he wants to live life as a woman *sigh* if he only knew that i would support him no matter what he wanted to be in life maybe it would be easier to communicate with him, but he has a "fiance" now who is slowly twisting his mind against family. He also owes my eldest daughter a lot of money and refuses to pay her back so there's
> 
> that issue as well, but again the fiance has a lot to do with this as he has posted several times on his facebook page that "he should tell his sister to go get lost but thanks for the money haha"
> ...


Hi, I feel for u, my oldest boy or man, 25, has high functioning autism, aspergers, but he is not violent at all, he is just the sweetest most generous and caring person u could meet, tho he doesn't get along well in social sits, he can't work and still lives at home where he is welcone forever, my almost 20 yr old son has been living in a group home four or so yrs, he is severely autistic, can't speajk and was bcoming too violebt at home, dd is 14 and probably in the mensa range, don't know where she got so lucky, but wish her the best with her God given talents. Hope things improve with your son, u can't change his lifestyle choices but try and still love him, he is your son, my heart goes out to u with your troubles, write me anytime, we have something in common, your friend janet


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, I feel for u, my oldest boy or man, 25, has high functioning autism, aspergers, but he is not violent at all, he is just the sweetest most generous and caring person u could meet, tho he doesn't get along well in social sits, he can't work and still lives at home where he is welcone forever, my almost 20 yr old son has been living in a group home four or so yrs, he is severely autistic, can't speajk and was bcoming too violebt at home, dd is 14 and probably in the mensa range, don't know where she got so lucky, but wish her the best with her God given talents. Hope things improve with your son, u can't change his lifestyle choices but try and still love him, he is your son, my heart goes out to u with your troubles, write me anytime, we have something in common, your friend janet


aw thanks i really appreciate that, i get bad days every so often when i think of him but as you say i will always love him no matter what he's my son, and yes you're right i can't do anything about his life choices but can always be there if he ever wants to come back to the family. 
The funny thing is before he met his fiance (who is actually a girl living as a boy, very complicated situation) he was the sweetest kid going, yes he still had issues but we could cope with them and work through them so i think the fiance has a LOT to do with his choices now. 
I heard through a mutual friend that my son's got into college which is awesome, but he has a 3 HOUR journey there and the same back as he won't move closer, so it means he won't be spending as much time with the fiance as he normally would (as long as he DOES attend college) so maybe that will help improve the situation as well as he won't be influenced as much.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I have just bought a tray of small geraniums twenty plants for three pounds at Morrisons store so I shall keep them in the front porch under cover until its warmer and the plants are bigger.I like geraniums in pots and borders and they stay in flower throughout the summer. Are geraniums popular in the USA?


----------



## Grace Strickman (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes. I have 3 pots near my front door, bright red ones.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I like the red ones too and the orange ones.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Love gerraniums! I try to find the salmon color every spring, as they look so nice with my sage green house and multi color terra cotta brick.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I love geraniums! I always water them to death,so they don't live long. DH calls it the black thumb touch, since obviously, I don't have a green one.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In the fall of the year I bring my geraniums in inside and store them in the basement. I don't touch them until I'm ready to bring them back up when it warms up. I then water them and the plant starts growing again. 

I can't believe you kill them. To me they are the hardest plant around.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I once killed a braided Ficus tree in record time. My marigolds aren't looking very good either. I use Miracle Grow potting soil. Maybe some of my brother's dried horse manure would be help. Last summer,we had a gorgeous garden because of the manure. DH tilled it in the soil. Beautiful veggies. Maybe he needs to grow my flowers. Lol.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I buy my plants from Jersey Plants online. I pay £13.99 for 100 + 60 free plugs and grow them on. Last year I kept my geraniums, cut them down and have over wintered them. Not all have survived but I have now taken cuttings off them and am growing them on. The last 2 years Bizzie Lizzies haven't done well because of the rain we have had so I haven't ordered any this year. I have had 100+ begonias this year which are going in baskets and planters. We decided to buy more peranials so I have just received some alstroemerias and some begonia tubers which will get potted up tomorrow. The only flower seeds I have started this time are French marigolds, they are really easy to grow. Fingers crossed that the weather picks up at the weekend and we can get started in earnest.
I was bought a twin apple tree by my son and DIL and I've planted that in a pot. It's been dormant until now and I noticed a few days ago its starting to leaf.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> Thank you I did. I love going to the theatre but i don't like musicals but saw Les Miserables at the cinema at the start of the year and absolutely loved it. I went with an open mind and in the first few minutes thought I'm not going to like this but loved it. When I saw Phantom of the Opera was on in Birmingham I booked some tickets and thought I would give it a go. Loved this too. Now going through the programmes for all the theatres to see what's on during the year. We already have tickets for Sherlock Holmes but that's a comedy.


Glad u had such a good time, hope u enjoy your othr shows as much, I haven't even been to the movies in about 5 yrs or less mayb bc it was a twilight movie, loved the books, did u read those or go to any of the movies? I have the dvdsbut think the last one wasn't released yet tho haven't really watched all but one yet. Your friend, janet


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Glad u had such a good time, hope u enjoy your othr shows as much, I haven't even been to the movies in about 5 yrs or less mayb bc it was a twilight movie, loved the books, did u read those or go to any of the movies? I have the dvdsbut think the last one wasn't released yet tho haven't really watched all but one yet. Your friend, janet


I really miss going to the theatre and going to concerts. I only get to the village choir because my neighbour across the road takes me, but one of our choir members got tickets for the Portsmouth Military Wives Choir at Shanklin Theatre last Saturday, and another choir member took me. Luckily there is a ramp entry.

For non-uk contributors, there are now about 80 Military Wives Choir around the country; The idea was started by Gareth Malone, who started a choir for Military Wives isolated in Devon, so they could meet each other and have some social time with a purpose, and the idea caught on by televising the evolution into a really first-class choir which is now being replicated, being of great value to those wives whose husbands are serving in Afghanistan and elsewhere

This must be our choir practice!

Edna


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

We go to the cinema once a week during the winter. We usually go on Monday or Tuesday afternoons, pensioners discount plus a Showcase Insider Club Card. We are lucky because Birmingm has a good variety of theaters and we have local theatres as well. We can go into Birmingham either on the bus or train for free but we did go in the car this time. My joints are not good so now it's too far to walk to the cinema from the train or bus station. We will start using our NT Card soon and visiting various homes and gardens. I love the Military Wives, I would like to see their concerts. I'm not a singer but my friend used to sing in a local choir.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Glad u had such a good time, hope u enjoy your othr shows as much, I haven't even been to the movies in about 5 yrs or less mayb bc it was a twilight movie, loved the books, did u read those or go to any of the movies? I have the dvdsbut think the last one wasn't released yet tho haven't really watched all but one yet. Your friend, janet


I've never seen the film or read the books the only films I've watched with Robert Pattinson in are Harry Potter.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Crumplin said:


> I really miss going to the theatre and going to concerts. I only get to the village choir because my neighbour across the road takes me, but one of our choir members got tickets for the Portsmouth Military Wives Choir at Shanklin Theatre last Saturday, and another choir member took me. Luckily there is a ramp entry.
> 
> For non-uk contributors, there are now about 80 Military Wives Choir around the country; The idea was started by Gareth Malone, who started a choir for Military Wives isolated in Devon, so they could meet each other and have some social time with a purpose, and the idea caught on by televising the evolution into a really first-class choir which is now being replicated, being of great value to those wives whose husbands are serving in Afghanistan and elsewhere
> 
> ...


Glad you are getting out and having some fun, your friend janet


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

OK, so have we decided to just stay here and "chat" or are we going to a dedicated site to chat? Somewhere around page 20 there was talk of going to a site dedicated to us where we could chat together.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

grandmann said:


> In the fall of the year I bring my geraniums in inside and store them in the basement. I don't touch them until I'm ready to bring them back up when it warms up. I then water them and the plant starts growing again.
> 
> I can't believe you kill them. To me they are the hardest plant around.


My dad used to over-winter geraniums in his basement in the Ottawa area. He used to spend his winters down here in Florida but by mid-April he'd hear them calling him and he'd get antsy to get back home to start getting things ready to plant.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I know the geraniums do well by keeping them for the winter without touching them. But last fall I had a hibiscus and a poinsettia that I put in the basement with the geraniums. They were so huge that I didn't have room for them in the house. The poinsettia that was stored in the basement I had in the dining room the last three years but not this year I had no room for it. It grew so huge. When I did have the poinsettia in the dining room I got red flowers. We will see what happens when I bring the plants out when it warms up.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I know the geraniums do well by keeping them for the winter without touching them. But last fall I had a hibiscus and a poinsettia that I put in the basement with the geraniums. They were so huge that I didn't have room for them in the house. The poinsettia that was stored in the basement I had in the dining room the last three years but not this year I had no room for it. It grew so huge. When I did have the poinsettia in the dining room I got red flowers. We will see what happens when I bring the plants out when it warms up.


Poinsettias that we have here only seem to last over the Christmas period. I bought 2 in November and one lasted until the end of January and I threw it away and the other one lost its leaves but the stems didn't die so I put it in the conservatory and left it. The leaves started to grow back and it's developed red leaves and it's looking quite healthy. I'm not sure where my Christmas cactus think they are as they've got flowers on again at the moment.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

My granddaughter has got tonsillitis at the moment. Hope she's not going to take after my son. The first time he had it he was 4months old, then 10months, and it continued like that until he had them removed aged 5. They go on holiday next Thursday.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

mkjfrj said:


> OK, so have we decided to just stay here and "chat" or are we going to a dedicated site to chat? Somewhere around page 20 there was talk of going to a site dedicated to us where we could chat together.


It looks as though this is going to be home from now on. I enjoy this "just chatting" thread as it gives insight into others interests beyond their yarn projects etc.

A topic I have been musing on is.........what are your 5 (or more) favorite authors/books. Mine are. Authors: Anita Shreve, Jonathan Kellerman, Sue Grafton, Brice Courtenay, Michael Connelly. Books: The Power of One, Matthew Flinders Cat, Light On Snow, Sue Grafton's ABC... Series, starting with A is For Alibi. Anything written by Michael Connelly and Jonathan Kellerman. I am reading A Wedding in December by Anita Shreve and also Brice Courtenay's Smoky Joe's Cafe at the moment.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Books, I love books and read all the time.

My favorite authors include Stephen King, Jane Austin, Suzanne Collins, James Patterson, Nicholas Sparks and so many many more.

I'm currently re-reading the old classics, that is unless I see something else that I "just have to read". I do manage to read at least two books a week. I don't sleep well, and read a lot during the night.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> OK, so have we decided to just stay here and "chat" or are we going to a dedicated site to chat? Somewhere around page 20 there was talk of going to a site dedicated to us where we could chat together.


If there's enough interest, I could set up a chat room on Chatzy.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

mkjfrj said:


> Books, I love books and read all the time.
> 
> My favorite authors include Stephen King, Jane Austin, Suzanne Collins, James Patterson, Nicholas Sparks and so many many more.
> 
> I'm currently re-reading the old classics, that is unless I see something else that I "just have to read". I do manage to read at least two books a week. I don't sleep well, and read a lot during the night.


Yes, add James Patterson and also Val McDermid onto my list. I loved the Wire In the Blood TV Series so started reading Val McDermid's books. I used to read Stephen King but sort of grew away from the horror books. I read Postmortem by Patricia Cornwell, which was fantastic but her later works were a bit 'thin on the ground' for me so I moved on from her. Books are great friends when you can't sleep. As I live by myself it doesn't matter if I have the light on and read till dawn. That's one big advantage of living alone lol.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

domesticgod said:


> If there's enough interest, I could set up a chat room on Chatzy.


What is Chatzy?


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> What is Chatzy?


Chatzy is a free, online chat room

Chatzy is a good alternative to Facebook, Skype, Windows Live, and other messengers because:Chatzy has no registration steps - your friends can join instantly
Chatzy is free and has no popup ads
Chatzy does not require Flash or any installation on your computer (= no spyware)
Chatzy works on all major browsers, with any language and through corporate firewalls
Chatzy is simple and easy to use


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Mmmmmmm. I think I would prefer to keep this thread going on KP. Thanks anyway.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

When we first bought our house in Spain we were involved in a chat room set up by the Builders so we could keep up with progress of the build of the houses. There were lots of problems after about 2 yrs and we decided to pull out unbeknown to both of us, our "next door neighbour" had done the same thing and we were both offered plots on the site we're on now. We just wanted to get off where we were and we said at least we can sell if we don't like it. That was in 2004, we first signed off plan December 2002. We are so glad we had the opportunity to move, we love where we are and our 'neighbours" are still there and are around the corner now from us. Julie and I started a chat room for our new site as we had found the other very valuable. We started to get others joining until we had nearly everyone getting to know one another which is pretty good considering how many nationalities were involved. We used to have a Sunday night live chat which sometimes was a bit manic. Then we had a get to know section for the kids and that worked well. By applying for quotes as a group for getting patios tiled, security grilles fitted, all sorts of things we managed to get really good prices, but the best thing of all we got to know one another well before we all moved in. We all moved in in March 2006 and it was great everyone helping one another and the friendship is still there. Some are there permanently and others like us are still "visitors". The first New Year we decided to have a New Years Eve party and it snowballed. It ended up with 65 of us all going down by the pool, taking our own tables and chairs and our own food and drinks and having a party. We took our stereo and a CD that I had compiled and with an extension lead plugged it into the power of one of the houses poolside and we had the best night ever. I don't know how many we eventually ended up with because others joined us who didn't know anyone at all but they did after that night. Next day we joined up again on the beach for the first swim of the New Year. The group finished about 12months later because the Internet group changed the chat sites and less of us were joining in, but it had served its purpose, we just didn't need it anymore. This is a bit of a long winded way of saying that we became an exclusive group, it was only for those purchasing on our urbanisation. I think by staying as we are any new members to KP have the opportunity to join in, not just with problems, but with general chit chat, sometimes that takes your mind off your own problems, but if we separate they're not going to know we're here. To keep it fresh you do need additions. Anyway I'll go along with the majority.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

mkjfrj said:


> Books, I love books and read all the time.
> 
> My favorite authors include Stephen King, Jane Austin, Suzanne Collins, James Patterson, Nicholas Sparks and so many many more.
> 
> I'm currently re-reading the old classics, that is unless I see something else that I "just have to read". I do manage to read at least two books a week. I don't sleep well, and read a lot during the night.


Do you have a Kindle?


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Talking of flowers I had an Orchid bought for my birthday last September and it is still flowering. Another one I bought last year flowered and then died off and is now flowering again


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

mkjfrj said:


> OK, so have we decided to just stay here and "chat" or are we going to a dedicated site to chat? Somewhere around page 20 there was talk of going to a site dedicated to us where we could chat together.[/quote
> 
> Hi, I didnt know we had to leave? Mayb we can just start a new thread of same subject and rename it, I like coming here! Your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> Yes, add James Patterson and also Val McDermid onto my list. I loved the Wire In the Blood TV Series so started reading Val McDermid's books. I used to read Stephen King but sort of grew away from the horror books. I read Postmortem by Patricia Cornwell, which was fantastic but her later works were a bit 'thin on the ground' for me so I moved on from her. Books are great friends when you can't sleep. As I live by myself it doesn't matter if I have the light on and read till dawn. That's one big advantage of living alone lol.


Hi there, I love to read lots, my house is overrun with books, should I live to be 115 will I finish them all iwonder then buy more and here I am rereading a book I read about 30 yrs ago prob., pet semetary by steohen king, I love him and dean koontz, patricia cornwell, I loved the book rebecca, my favorite of alltime, will reread if can find it, I love patricia cornwell, nichholas sparks, jodi piccoult, I could go on and on, hear that s. King is coming out with new book in the fall, my 14 old dd loves s. King too, we can share books, your friend, janet  happy reading and knitting and finding the time for both!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there, I love to read lots, my house is overrun with books, should I live to be 115 will I finish them all iwonder then buy more and here I am rereading a book I read about 30 yrs ago prob., pet semetary by steohen king, I love him and dean koontz, patricia cornwell, I loved the book rebecca, my favorite of alltime, will reread if can find it, I love patricia cornwell, nichholas sparks, jodi piccoult, I could go on and on, hear that s. King is coming out with new book in the fall, my 14 old dd loves s. King too, we can share books, your friend, janet  happy reading and knitting and finding the time for both!


Forgot to add, luv teen books, I devour them, esp. The romance books, they are just wonderful and as a bonus cost less than adult books and dd gets these too!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

domesticgod said:


> Chatzy is a free, online chat room
> 
> Chatzy is a good alternative to Facebook, Skype, Windows Live, and other messengers because:Chatzy has no registration steps - your friends can join instantly
> Chatzy is free and has no popup ads
> ...


Could it b used on a nook? I do all my chatting here from my nook, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> When we first bought our house in Spain we were involved in a chat room set up by the Builders so we could keep up with progress of the build of the houses. There were lots of problems after about 2 yrs and we decided to pull out unbeknown to both of us, our "next door neighbour" had done the same thing and we were both offered plots on the site we're on now. We just wanted to get off where we were and we said at least we can sell if we don't like it. That was in 2004, we first signed off plan December 2002. We are so glad we had the opportunity to move, we love where we are and our 'neighbours" are still there and are around the corner now from us. Julie and I started a chat room for our new site as we had found the other very valuable. We started to get others joining until we had nearly everyone getting to know one another which is pretty good considering how many nationalities were involved. We used to have a Sunday night live chat which sometimes was a bit manic. Then we had a get to know section for the kids and that worked well. By applying for quotes as a group for getting patios tiled, security grilles fitted, all sorts of things we managed to get really good prices, but the best thing of all we got to know one another well before we all moved in. We all moved in in March 2006 and it was great everyone helping one another and the friendship is still there. Some are there permanently and others like us are still "visitors". The first New Year we decided to have a New Years Eve party and it snowballed. It ended up with 65 of us all going down by the pool, taking our own tables and chairs and our own food and drinks and having a party. We took our stereo and a CD that I had compiled and with an extension lead plugged it into the power of one of the houses poolside and we had the best night ever. I don't know how many we eventually ended up with because others joined us who didn't know anyone at all but they did after that night. Next day we joined up again on the beach for the first swim of the New Year. The group finished about 12months later because the Internet group changed the chat sites and less of us were joining in, but it had served its purpose, we just didn't need it anymore. This is a bit of a long winded way of saying that we became an exclusive group, it was only for those purchasing on our urbanisation. I think by staying as we are any new members to KP have the opportunity to join in, not just with problems, but with general chit chat, sometimes that takes your mind off your own problems, but if we separate they're not going to know we're here. To keep it fresh you do need additions. Anyway I'll go along with the majority.


Hi, your story was interesting, must be nice to have so many friends, I only wish I could make some more easily, that's one of the reasons I come here, the other being I am a beginning knitter, hoping chat can stay here, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Janci said:


> Do you have a Kindle?


Hi there, not that you asked me personally but I will just jump in and say I love my nook, saved up the money and bought it for myself for cmas, got the hd one and don't own a single nook book! I prefer to hold a book and feel the pages turning, use the nook for all the other fun things and can watch netflix on it, am into dawsons creek right now, your friend, janet


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there, I love to read lots, my house is overrun with books, should I live to be 115 will I finish them all iwonder then buy more and here I am rereading a book I read about 30 yrs ago prob., pet semetary by steohen king, I love him and dean koontz, patricia cornwell, I loved the book rebecca, my favorite of alltime, will reread if can find it, I love patricia cornwell, nichholas sparks, jodi piccoult, I could go on and on, hear that s. King is coming out with new book in the fall, my 14 old dd loves s. King too, we can share books, your friend, janet  happy reading and knitting and finding the time for both!


ooh i love reading too, just finished Odd Apocalypse by dean koontz and will get the latest odd thomas book next week when i get paid  I love stephen king books as well, my fave of his has to be the stand, i can read that over and over and never get bored of it. 
I also like fantasy books, my fave authors of these are Terry pratchett and david eddings. I'm slowly building up a collection of both of these authors, altho knitting usually takes up all my spare cash these days hehe. 
i tried patricia cornwell books a few years ago and just couldn't get into them for some reason. 
I'll read pretty much anything with the exception of romance novels, personally i can't stand them lol altho when i was about 15 - 17 i went through a stage of reading several romance books a week. 
Right now i am "into" historical type mysteries or anything to do with knights templar or "code" in the title LOL 
I also read a lot of teen fiction, mostly fantasy/sci fi most recently Trudy Canavan. 
My only problem is finding time to read AND knit

*EDITED* 
oh forgot to add that my ex husband could never understand why after reading a book i kept it, he used to either throw his books away (i know!!!!) or give them away and wondered why i had no sympathy for him when he wanted to read a book that he'd chucked.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Rene22 said:


> Talking of flowers I had an Orchid bought for my birthday last September and it is still flowering. Another one I bought last year flowered and then died off and is now flowering again[/quote
> 
> Hi, sounds like some strong orchid, I don't have a green thumb but can't bring plants other than poinsettias into house bc my two kitties love to nibble on any plant and don't want to get my kitties sick, enjoy your orchid, do you have lots of other plants or garden? I can't garden, I have a bad knee and can't get on ground also no green thumb as mentioned, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> ooh i love reading too, just finished Odd Apocalypse by dean koontz and will get the latest odd thomas book next week when i get paid  I love stephen king books as well, my fave of his has to be the stand, i can read that over and over and never get bored of it.
> I also like fantasy books, my fave authors of these are Terry pratchett and david eddings. I'm slowly building up a collection of both of these authors, altho knitting usually takes up all my spare cash these days hehe.
> i tried patricia cornwell books a few years ago and just couldn't get into them for some reason.
> I'll read pretty much anything with the exception of romance novels, personally i can't stand them lol altho when i was about 15 - 17 i went through a stage of reading several romance books a week.
> ...


Your sure do read a lot! I started the odd books and enjoyed them and them last couple I sort of lost in my book stash, have to do some bag digging, think there is a new odd book out now, is that the one you read, I enjoyed all those frankenstein books too, glad to meet a fellow reader, hard to find the time and money for both hobbies, should just go to the library but I just keep renewing so much sometimes it is just easier to buy a book and read as I can and dd gets my recycled books, if she doesn't want them she can throw them out, your friend, janet


----------



## PetPeeves (Apr 7, 2013)

Talking is great, but is this talking??


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

funnily enough I kill all the other plants in the house. I did manage to save my Christmas flowering cacti this last year so hope to see it flowering again at xmas2013


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Could it b used on a nook? I do all my chatting here from my nook, your friend, janet


I have no idea. You can try logging into the site, www.chatzy.com


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

Once a decade I reread Agatha Christie. I love murder mysteries without psychos. At the moment I am on book 5 of Game of Thrones, trying to read slow because the next two aren't written yet.


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi- Some of my favorite authors are N.Sparks,Jance,Evanovich,Prestonton&Child,J.Kellerman (which I'm now reading,title= Guilt) it's good..There are such good authors out there.
If U decide to move this chat thing & myself being so-so on computer,you'll have to explain to me what to do.
Have a happy day


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

FarmerJo said:


> Once a decade I reread Agatha Christie. I love murder mysteries without psychos. At the moment I am on book 5 of Game of Thrones, trying to read slow because the next two aren't written yet.


Isn't it great to reread Agatha Christie? I have all of her books and never grow tired of them.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

PetPeeves said:


> Talking is great, but is this talking??


Perhaps not "talking" but definitely communicating!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Isn't it great to reread Agatha Christie? I have all of her books and never grow tired of them.


I like P.D. James but I agree - Agatha Christie is always a good re-read! Like sitting down with an old friend!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> If there's enough interest, I could set up a chat room on Chatzy.


I'm in, if that's what the group decides to do. Just let me know.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rene22 said:


> funnily enough I kill all the other plants in the house. I did manage to save my Christmas flowering cacti this last year so hope to see it flowering again at xmas2013


Is it possible for you to put on a picture of your orchid when it is blooming. I had a catus that flower once for me and never again. I never been in England but I have been to Ireland twice. Once to the Czech Republic. Do you have the same kind of climate as Ireland with the daily mist?


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Speaking of travel, what holiday have you taken that made the biggest impression on you? Either visually, emotionally or spiritually. My most spiritually moving holiday (or part there of, of my 4month caravaning holiday through Western Australia and Northern Territory) was standing in the water at Monkey Mia and having the wild dolphins swim up to you and lean against your legs. Another was in the Kimberleys (an area in the northern part of Western Aust) where I felt that almost reverential awe of being in a spiritually significant place. Emotionally.... When I saw Big Ben in London for the first time. Visually.......when I travelled around Greece and the Greek Islands. Travel broadens the mind but also the soul.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Kittenosmail,I am sure that I read somewhere that Poinsettias was poisonies and could be dangerous to children and pets so be careful with your lovely pussiesThought I would mention it as a caution..
The country that I have visited that made the biggest impression on me was Israel. We visited it on a cruise and enjoyed every minute of it.To see places mentioned in the Bible and to walk where Jesus had walked was wonderful. While there my husband saw a vision of Jesus leaning against a wall on the way up to Calvary.we visited Nazarus,Bethleham and Jerusalem.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> Speaking of travel, what holiday have you taken that made the biggest impression on you? Either visually, emotionally or spiritually. My most spiritually moving holiday (or part there of, of my 4month caravaning holiday through Western Australia and Northern Territory) was standing in the water at Monkey Mia and having the wild dolphins swim up to you and lean against your legs. Another was in the Kimberleys (an area in the northern part of Western Aust) where I felt that almost reverential awe of being in a spiritually significant place. Emotionally.... When I saw Big Ben in London for the first time. Visually.......when I travelled around Greece and the Greek Islands. Travel broadens the mind but also the soul.


Hmm I have been to a few places, the northern lights in the arctic circle in Finland were just awe inspiring and testament to how awesome mother nature can be, but the one that affected me the most was Rome to step where ancient Romans stepped, to be in the coliseum and even tho I am not religious in the conventional sense (more spiritual than any organised religion if that makes sense) I cried when I visited the Vatican and the Sistine chapel it was truly breathtaking. I had a couple of experiences there in Rome which I won't go into great detail about as it might offend someone on religious grounds as not everyone believes in the things I do but it really did take my breath away and I would dearly love to be fit enough and financially able to revisit one day.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there, I love to read lots, my house is overrun with books, should I live to be 115 will I finish them all iwonder then buy more and here I am rereading a book I read about 30 yrs ago prob., pet semetary by steohen king, I love him and dean koontz, patricia cornwell, I loved the book rebecca, my favorite of alltime, will reread if can find it, I love patricia cornwell, nichholas sparks, jodi piccoult, I could go on and on, hear that s. King is coming out with new book in the fall, my 14 old dd loves s. King too, we can share books, your friend, janet  happy reading and knitting and finding the time for both!


We have lots of books as well, mainly my husbands. I don't buy books very often, usually i buy one to take on the plane and then leave it in the house for others to read. I used to read a lot, books from the Library, but since i started knitting again that and KP seems to have taken its place. The authors mentioned on here most of them I have never heard of. My husband reads Stephen King, Tom Clancy, James Patterson, David Baldacci, John Gresham, Lee Childs and loads of others, we both read Dan Brown, Robert Goddard and if he reads something that he thinks I will like then I read that. I like Nora Roberts/JD Robb and then I read mainly British female authors like Catherine Cookson, Iris Gower, Jessica Sterling, Mary Jane Staples, Lynn Andrews, Mauve Binchy (Irish) and loads more. These books tell the fictional story of life during a certain period in time and usually about the area they originated from. I like the Poiret books of Agatha Christie, RuthRandall, PD James and Anne Perry. If I'm going upmarket I love Charles Dickens books. I think I might have read the odd Jodie Picoult book as my daughter reads them and I might have read one of hers. The 3 of us have all been readers but my son has never been into books but now he has Willow he reads to her all the time. I have downloaded books onto my iPad but I prefer books. There is something about handling a book, it's just not the same as an iPad or kindle. I always buy children Winnie the Pooh and Peter Rabbit books as first books plus the soft toys. It may seem odd to some people but I think every child should have a Peter Rabbit and Winnie the Pooh in their lives. I even took them to Spain when Alexjandro was born next door to us, the books I managed to get from Amazon in Spanish.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, your story was interesting, must be nice to have so many friends, I only wish I could make some more easily, that's one of the reasons I come here, the other being I am a beginning knitter, hoping chat can stay here, your friend janet


I only have one what I call "a real friend" my "Spanish friends" are different. I only have contact with them when we are there, it's like having a double life really. We sit and chat and catchup on all we have been doing since we last saw one another or go out for a meal together. We are not always out there at the same time but I know with the ones that live there permanently if there was a problem or if I want a favour I can rely on them to help and if we are there we help them. It's funny really because that's not me at home. I have loads of acquaintances through working locally and I have lived in my house for 41 years and yet there are only 2 neighbours houses I have ever sat in. My older neighbour, that started when she was ill and I'm a key holder through her alarm system and my next door neighbour when she was ill with Motor neurone disease I used to visit her. Prior to that I had never been inside the house. We all get on really well as neighbours, quite a few of us all moved in together, but we have never sat in one another's houses. My dad used to say, you have to be talking about something or somebody and usually it's somebody.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Kittenosmail,I am sure that I read somewhere that Poinsettias was poisonies and could be dangerous to children and pets so be careful with your lovely pussiesThought I would mention it as a caution..
> The country that I have visited that made the biggest impression on me was Israel. We visited it on a cruise and enjoyed every minute of it.To see places mentioned in the Bible and to walk where Jesus had walked was wonderful. While there my husband saw a vision of Jesus leaning against a wall on the way up to Calvary.we visited Nazarus,Bethleham and Jerusalem.


Maisie our cat eats our pansies.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I love Barbara Kingsolver and Richard Russo books as well as many other authors. The authors I really enjoy reading aren't writing a book a year so I'm always looking for new authors. I recently enjoyed read a series of books by William Kent Krueger and a first novel by Carol Rifka Brunt called Tell the Wolves I'm home. It is wonderful and I hope she can follow it with something as good. I love our local library and usually visit there at least twice a month.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Speaking of travel, what holiday have you taken that made the biggest impression on you? Either visually, emotionally or spiritually. My most spiritually moving holiday (or part there of, of my 4month caravaning holiday through Western Australia and Northern Territory) was standing in the water at Monkey Mia and having the wild dolphins swim up to you and lean against your legs. Another was in the Kimberleys (an area in the northern part of Western Aust) where I felt that almost reverential awe of being in a spiritually significant place. Emotionally.... When I saw Big Ben in London for the first time. Visually.......when I travelled around Greece and the Greek Islands. Travel broadens the mind but also the soul.


We have a touring caravan and have seen most parts of the UK and covered large areas of Europe but I would like to go to Ireland with an "open ticket" and just cover as much of the country as possible and then come home. My other, on the list, is hiring a motor home and doing the same thing with Alberta, Canada. My grandmothers sister moved there and after she died we lost touch, I would love to see where they went other than looking at photographs of the area and the same again with Utah where some of my granddads family emigrated to. We've never been on holiday just to sit by a pool for 2 weeks, we like to get out and see where we are staying.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> Hmm I have been to a few places, the northern lights in the arctic circle in Finland were just awe inspiring and testament to how awesome mother nature can be, but the one that affected me the most was Rome to step where ancient Romans stepped, to be in the coliseum and even tho I am not religious in the conventional sense (more spiritual than any organised religion if that makes sense) I cried when I visited the Vatican and the Sistine chapel it was truly breathtaking. I had a couple of experiences there in Rome which I won't go into great detail about as it might offend someone on religious grounds as not everyone believes in the things I do but it really did take my breath away and I would dearly love to be fit enough and financially able to revisit one day.


Never been into cruising although my daughter and husband do, but the only one I would like to do is around the Norwegian Fjords. To see something like the Northern lights must be amazing. I like looking around old churches, stately homes and houses and trying to imagine what life would have been like. I think my favourite is St Marks Basilica in Venice.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> ooh i love reading too, just finished Odd Apocalypse by dean koontz and will get the latest odd thomas book next week when i get paid  I love stephen king books as well, my fave of his has to be the stand, i can read that over and over and never get bored of it.
> I also like fantasy books, my fave authors of these are Terry pratchett and david eddings. I'm slowly building up a collection of both of these authors, altho knitting usually takes up all my spare cash these days hehe.
> i tried patricia cornwell books a few years ago and just couldn't get into them for some reason.
> I'll read pretty much anything with the exception of romance novels, personally i can't stand them lol altho when i was about 15 - 17 i went through a stage of reading several romance books a week.
> ...


I never throw books away, I do keep some in case I want to read them again but never do, or I give them away or take to charity shops. My husband buys hard backed books whereas I buy mainly paperbacks but he keeps them and over a period of time re reads them on numerous occasions. When I've asked why, he says if its a good, well written book, why not.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

New topic.
What foods do you like to eat and cook.
I will eat anything that's why I need to go back to losing weight. I like cooking in general and baking but the trouble is with making cakes is that we eat them. Favourite foods, curries and favourite cake Lemon Drizzle cake.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> New topic.
> What foods do you like to eat and cook.
> I will eat anything that's why I need to go back to losing weight. I like cooking in general and baking but the trouble is with making cakes is that we eat them. Favourite foods, curries and favourite cake Lemon Drizzle cake.


I love Thai and Vietnamese food but my favorite home cooked meal would have to be a damn good roast with all the trimmings. My favorite dessert.....probably chocolate cake. My hubby used to say that I was the only person he knew who could eat Chocolate Cake for breakfast. I ask, what is wrong with that?


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> Hmm I have been to a few places, the northern lights in the arctic circle in Finland were just awe inspiring and testament to how awesome mother nature can be, but the one that affected me the most was Rome to step where ancient Romans stepped, to be in the coliseum and even tho I am not religious in the conventional sense (more spiritual than any organised religion if that makes sense) I cried when I visited the Vatican and the Sistine chapel it was truly breathtaking. I had a couple of experiences there in Rome which I won't go into great detail about as it might offend someone on religious grounds as not everyone believes in the things I do but it really did take my breath away and I would dearly love to be fit enough and financially able to revisit one day.


Oh yes, I totally understand about your experience in Rome. I had to keep pinching myself that I was actually walking where Roman Centurians walked. The Sistine Chapel and the Vatican were amazing. It was like I was in a dream world all the way through Rome......also had the same experience in Greece. All those magnificent ancient buildings and also the ruins of Olympia, amazing stuff. I couldn't say that I had that feeling of being moved spiritually or emotionally, just that unreal, dream like feeling of "I can't believe I'm here". The places I mentioned in a previous answer were those places that made the hair stand up on my arms, brought tears to my eyes and have forever touched my soul.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

PetPeeves said:


> Talking is great, but is this talking??[/quot
> 
> Hi there, I think its talking, heck you guys aren't even all in the US, my phone bill would hit the roof, so, yes for me this is talking and I enjoy coming on here chatting with all you wonderful people I am meeting, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Rene22 said:


> funnily enough I kill all the other plants in the house. I did manage to save my Christmas flowering cacti this last year so hope to see it flowering again at xmas2013[/quot
> 
> Hi, I would manage somehow to kill any plant if I were able to bring it in here with the kitties, do have two poinsettias, one still red from cmas, the other just tall greenery from cmas before on kitchen table and ds has the job of tending to them, the,y would not survive under my care, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

domesticgod said:


> I have no idea. You can try logging into the site, www.chatzy.com[/quot
> 
> Thanks! Your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

FarmerJo said:


> Once a decade I reread Agatha Christie. I love murder mysteries without psychos. At the moment I am on book 5 of Game of Thrones, trying to read slow because the next two aren't written yet.[/quotehi,
> 
> I havnt read that series, sounds like you are enjoying it, trying to stretch out the book, I know the feeling, I like agatha christie too, I also love all those psycho books too that you don't like, even read true crime, I read so many genres of books tho totally dislike nonfiction, happy reading and knitting,.your friend janet .


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

CarleneK said:


> Hi- Some of my favorite authors are N.Sparks,Jance,Evanovich,Prestonton&Child,J.Kellerman (which I'm now reading,title= Guilt) it's good..There are such good authors out there.
> If U decide to move this chat thing & myself being so-so on computer,you'll have to explain to me what to do.
> Have a happy day


I can't move the chat, not sure who would, hope it never gets moved, I like it here, but if it does someone will have to explain it to ME, I am technology underadvanced, is that even a word, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Isn't it great to reread Agatha Christie? I have all of her books and never grow tired of them.


I love agatha christie but right now don't know what bag ds put them in, he helps me clean somewhat with my bad knee, right now I am reading stephen king, pet semetary, verrrry good, love all his books, am actually rereading this from about 20 yrs ago, happy reading and knitting, pretty soon we are going to need to set up a book chat area! Your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Perhaps not "talking" but definitely communicating!


Communicating, that's the word!your friend janet;


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> I like P.D. James but I agree - Agatha Christie is always a good re-read! Like sitting down with an old friend!


Hi, you guys are all making me want to go on a treasure hunt for an agatha christie! Your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

mkjfrj said:


> I'm in, if that's what the group decides to do. Just let me know.[/quote
> 
> Hi, but I want it to stay here, don't want us to get all split up, I haven't been on here long and am starting to feel like I am making friends, let's stay! Your friend, janet


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

there's one dean koontz book i can never read lol it's called false memory. the reason? it's about a hypnotherapist lol i trained as a hypnotherapist a few years ago and the first couple of chapters of the book freak me out as i could imagine it happening in real life and it just freaks me out waaaay too much lol . 

as for food, hmmm thats a difficult one as i love a lot of things, plain hearty meals nothing too fancy. I love haggis never used to when i was a kid but then i lived away from Scotland for about 18 years and missed all the Scottish food, i remember when we used to visit my mum and dad we would come home with a car full of scottish food, haggis, irn bru, square sausage and steak sausages lol oh and steak pie i could never get a good steak pie when i lived in england LOL 
i have a very sweet tooth which is now causing me a major problem because i've not long been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes so i'm trying to control it with my diet, not very successfully as i crave chocolate most of the time LOL


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Kittenosmail,I am sure that I read somewhere that Poinsettias was poisonies and could be dangerous to children and pets so be careful with your lovely pussiesThought I would mention it as a caution..
> The country that I have visited that made the biggest impression on me was Israel. We visited it on a cruise and enjoyed every minute of it.To see places mentioned in the Bible and to walk where Jesus had walked was wonderful. While there my husband saw a vision of Jesus leaning against a wall on the way up to Calvary.we visited Nazarus,Bethleham and Jerusalem.


Hi, thank you for your concern for my kitties but the last I had checked they were not toxic to pets, but funny thing, they don't nibble on them anyway, just anything else that comes in which in summer is mostly dandelions and those are ok, people eat them tho I think they taste yucky, bought them in a store once, no telling what was on the ones in my yard lol, sounds like a nice vacation, glad you get to enjoy yourself,me, I don't go anywhere but shopping and appts, have a happy day, your friend, janet


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> there's one dean koontz book i can never read lol it's called false memory. the reason? it's about a hypnotherapist lol i trained as a hypnotherapist a few years ago and the first couple of chapters of the book freak me out as i could imagine it happening in real life and it just freaks me out waaaay too much lol .
> 
> as for food, hmmm thats a difficult one as i love a lot of things, plain hearty meals nothing too fancy. I love haggis never used to when i was a kid but then i lived away from Scotland for about 18 years and missed all the Scottish food, i remember when we used to visit my mum and dad we would come home with a car full of scottish food, haggis, irn bru, square sausage and steak sausages lol oh and steak pie i could never get a good steak pie when i lived in england LOL
> i have a very sweet tooth which is now causing me a major problem because i've not long been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes so i'm trying to control it with my diet, not very successfully as i crave chocolate most of the time LOL


My SIL is diabetic and my daughter makes cakes from a Diabetic cookbook, he still has to watch what he has but doesn't feel totally deprived.
I don't know if its just peculiar to UK residents but everyone loves pies.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> We have lots of books as well, mainly my husbands. I don't buy books very often, usually i buy one to take on the plane and then leave it in the house for others to read. I used to read a lot, books from the Library, but since i started knitting again that and KP seems to have taken its place. The authors mentioned on here most of them I have never heard of. My husband reads Stephen King, Tom Clancy, James Patterson, David Baldacci, John Gresham, Lee Childs and loads of others, we both read Dan Brown, Robert Goddard and if he reads something that he thinks I will like then I read that. I like Nora Roberts/JD Robb and then I read mainly British female authors like Catherine Cookson, Iris Gower, Jessica Sterling, Mary Jane Staples, Lynn Andrews, Mauve Binchy (Irish) and loads more. These books tell the fictional story of life during a certain period in time and usually about the area they originated from. I like the Poiret books of Agatha Christie, RuthRandall, PD James and Anne Perry. If I'm going upmarket I love Charles Dickens books. I think I might have read the odd Jodie Picoult book as my daughter reads them and I might have read one of hers. The 3 of us have all been readers but my son has never been into books but now he has Willow he reads to her all the time. I have downloaded books onto my iPad but I prefer books. There is something about handling a book, it's just not the same as an iPad or kindle. I always buy children Winnie the Pooh and Peter Rabbit books as first books plus the soft toys. It may seem odd to some people but I think every child should have a Peter Rabbit and Winnie the Pooh in their lives. I even took them to Spain when Alexjandro was born next door to us, the books I managed to get from Amazon in Spanish.


Hi there, your family sure does read a lot of books, dd and myself are the biggie book readers, ds and dh get to about page 15, the end lol, nice to meet a fellow big reader, is that your grandchild in pic? Just adorable, your friend, janet and your right KP does take up lots of time, here I am early in am responding to each poster individually, should mayb have done a group reply, might have to next time, getting pooped but also enjoy getting to know you all individually too!, your friend janet


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there, your family sure does read a lot of books, dd and myself are the biggie book readers, ds and dh get to about page 15, the end lol, nice to meet a fellow big reader, is that your grandchild in pic? Just adorable, your friend, janet and your right KP does take up lots of time, here I am early in am responding to each poster individually, should mayb have done a group reply, might have to next time, getting pooped but also enjoy getting to know you all individually too!, your friend janet


Yes that's Willow Belle, we waited a long time for her to arrive. She is 13months old and the most affectionate, mischievous bundle of fun anyone could ever wish for. Rarely cries, big smile on her face all day and as she has walked since she was 9 1/2months runs everywhere. She knows all the right buttons to press. She's not demanding but she gets a lot of attention because she is so funny.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I only have one what I call "a real friend" my "Spanish friends" are different. I only have contact with them when we are there, it's like having a double life really. We sit and chat and catchup on all we have been doing since we last saw one another or go out for a meal together. We are not always out there at the same time but I know with the ones that live there permanently if there was a problem or if I want a favour I can rely on them to help and if we are there we help them. It's funny really because that's not me at home. I have loads of acquaintances through working locally and I have lived in my house for 41 years and yet there are only 2 neighbours houses I have ever sat in. My older neighbour, that started when she was ill and I'm a key holder through her alarm system and my next door neighbour when she was ill with Motor neurone disease I used to visit her. Prior to that I had never been inside the house. We all get on really well as neighbours, quite a few of us all moved in together, but we have never sat in one another's houses. My dad used to say, you have to be talking about something or somebody and usually it's somebody.


Your double life sounds interesting! My two dearest friends both died this past yr and I have noone but family and not much at that, I have dh, ds1 and ds2, but he is severely autistic, and dd , who is 14 but she is let me say in her argumentive yrs and according to her I am her number one enemy, so hope we can grow gloser as she gets older I love her so and my 87 yr old mother who is always mad at me, and all relatives live in nj so we never see them being in buffalo, ny, would so love to meet some nice friends who wouldn't mind my messy house and we could sit and chat, didn't even know we had neighbors and we are on a heavily populated street, until I had a bad reaction to a medication and the ambulance came, another story if anyone is interested and actually funny, but back to the neighbors, they all pour out of their houses, even visit when you come home and boom they are gone again, we do have one family across street would consider my friends but they have such busy lives we never see them, enuf complaining right? Your friend, please be my friend, pretty please with a cherry on top,janet


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

kittenosmall, I think many suburb neighborhoods are as you describe yours....neighbors are friendly and helpful but most do not have time for chit chat. Perhaps if they are filled with more elderly they do have time, but I do enjoy the variety a mixed age neighborhood offers. 

I think you have acquired many interested friends through your messaging on KP.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> Maisie our cat eats our pansies.[/quot
> 
> I think they are safe but don't quote me on , don't they sell them as edible flowers in grocery store, they taste yucky butt dd loves them so I get her a small pack occasionally, your friend janet she gets the mixed variety, I think people put them on cakes but not like the one I just made for her bday, another story if anyone is interested, very funny!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Kathie said:


> I love Barbara Kingsolver and Richard Russo books as well as many other authors. The authors I really enjoy reading aren't writing a book a year so I'm always looking for new authors. I recently enjoyed read a series of books by William Kent Krueger and a first novel by Carol Rifka Brunt called Tell the Wolves I'm home. It is wonderful and I hope she can follow it with something as good. I love our local library and usually visit there at least twice a month.


Hi there, can't go wrong with stephen king, deen koontz, or nicholas sparks for starters, happy knitting and reading, wish there was a way to do both at same time and be on here too! Your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> New topic.
> What foods do you like to eat and cook.
> I will eat anything that's why I need to go back to losing weight. I like cooking in general and baking but the trouble is with making cakes is that we eat them. Favourite foods, curries and favourite cake Lemon Drizzle cake.[/quoteh
> 
> Hi I love to eat, I also need to lose 40 lbs, and I have to be on a gluten free diet, I wrote a thread on all that on the forum, don't mind cooking but just not much of a baker but do love cakes, made a gf for dd,s bday but it turned out disasterous, another story posted on here somewhere, I am all over here, love this site, have happy baking and knitting day, need to get off here soon and back to my knitting, dd just left for a sleepover and I will be home all day so I can knit away, but think I have to abandon sock two, it looks more like an army boot and,d it is so thick I broke some plastic dpns on it, your friend, janer


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Here are two novels I enjoyed. 

"Defending Jacob" by William Landay is really good. Father defends teenage son suspected of murder. 

I also enjoyed "The Leper" by Steve Thayer. It's about a man who unknowingly contracted leprosy during World War I. He goes home, gets a teaching job, and falls in love. A knock at the door one night shatters his world.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

My daughter makes beautiful cakes, these are the ones she made for Willows birthday.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > New topic.
> ...


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

Good sunny morning from South Bend,In.
I prefer books to Kindle also,but I use my Kindle daily when I'm on my treadmill,so that means I read 2 different books daily,my
theory is,if I leave my Kindle on my treadmill,then I have to exercise in order to read it(works for me);yes @ times it gets confusing,but not 4 long.I had to start shutting my 6 mo old Siamese out of where I exersise,because he has learned how to get up by my Kindle and pulls off the key that works the treadmill.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I find I don't have much time for reading as I spend a lot of time on my ipad writing letters ,doing the jobs around the house I have to do and knitting.If I am knitting a plain pattern I can read then but it is mostly magazines . The best time I find to read is after Christmas when everything is done.My favourite is autobiographies.
Weighed myself this week and realised I had put weight on so am trying to watch what I am eating.I am drinking more cold water now too.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> Yes that's Willow Belle, we waited a long time for her to arrive. She is 13months old and the most affectionate, mischievous bundle of fun anyone could ever wish for. Rarely cries, big smile on her face all day and as she has walked since she was 9 1/2months runs everywhere. She knows all the right buttons to press. She's not demanding but she gets a lot of attention because she is so funny.[/quote
> 
> Hi there, what a pretty name, she sounds like a lot of fun! Your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I think the next thread should be diets then as I'm overweight too. Lol.[/quote
> 
> Whyis it soooo easy to gain the weight and so hard to lose it? Been good eating all day and just having a huge sald for dinner with lots of goodies in it, we all love salads here except dd does not, we should have a diet topic here, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

CarleneK said:


> Good sunny morning from South Bend,In.
> I prefer books to Kindle also,but I use my Kindle daily when I'm on my treadmill,so that means I read 2 different books daily,my
> theory is,if I leave my Kindle on my treadmill,then I have to exercise in order to read it(works for me);yes @ times it gets confusing,but not 4 long.I had to start shutting my 6 mo old Siamese out of where I exersise,because he has learned how to get up by my Kindle and pulls off the key that works the treadmill.


Hi, I have to read while exercising on my bike also so I just bring whatever book I am into and the time almost flies, I try to ride for half hr a day, hope you are having a good day, I got lots of knitting done, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> My daughter makes beautiful cakes, these are the ones she made for Willows birthday.


They look yummy, bet you enjoyed them a lot!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Message says can't jump to page 50, are we out of room?


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

There are a number of other posts that have gone beyond 50 pages, aren't there?


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Doesn't it go up to 99 pages?


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I lost weight last year then my doctor decided to reduce my thyroid tablets as she said I was over treated and from that point on, although I was still sticking to my diet, my weight went back up. The weather earlier in the year didn't help as we weren't going out and getting any exercise. Tomorrow is going to be start of diet again.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, I have to read while exercising on my bike also so I just bring whatever book I am into and the time almost flies, I try to ride for half hr a day, hope you are having a good day, I got lots of knitting done, your friend, janet


How do you manage to knit on your bike? I must try that. I can only do about 7minutes x 3 times a day as it makes my knees and hips ache.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > Maisie our cat eats our pansies.[/quot
> ...


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> They look yummy, bet you enjoyed them a lot!


My mother knows how good Helens cakes are and she said to Tegan my step grandaughter, who had offered to go and get her a buffet plate, Make sure you get me one of Helen's cakes.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Your double life sounds interesting! My two dearest friends both died this past yr and I have noone but family and not much at that, I have dh, ds1 and ds2, but he is severely autistic, and dd , who is 14 but she is let me say in her argumentive yrs and according to her I am her number one enemy, so hope we can grow gloser as she gets older I love her so and my 87 yr old mother who is always mad at me, and all relatives live in nj so we never see them being in buffalo, ny, would so love to meet some nice friends who wouldn't mind my messy house and we could sit and chat, didn't even know we had neighbors and we are on a heavily populated street, until I had a bad reaction to a medication and the ambulance came, another story if anyone is interested and actually funny, but back to the neighbors, they all pour out of their houses, even visit when you come home and boom they are gone again, we do have one family across street would consider my friends but they have such busy lives we never see them, enuf complaining right? Your friend, please be my friend, pretty please with a cherry on top,janet


My family is a bit like yours, I have a large family on my mothers side but they all live 120miles away and don't see them as often now. With the cost of fuel we don't go and visit for the day now like we used to. My mother and I get on ok, I usually go visit every other day for about an hour. Your daughter sounds like most 14 yr olds, knows everything and knows nothing. When Helen was that age she was like that, couldn't tell her anything. She had always been good at school and for 12months she rebelled. At the end of the school year when she saw her results and report comments she was in tears and apologised for her attitude. Things improved considerably after that and we got back to normal. Does your son live with you, that's hard work.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> Doesn't it go up to 99 pages?


I think so.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> There are a number of other posts that have gone beyond 50 pages, aren't there?


Well my verbal diarrhoea has taken us over to 50.


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

Food? EVERYTHING!!!!! Can you tell why I have a problem? Even when I am good, I can still gain. Big problem with fluid retention.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I find I don't have much time for reading as I spend a lot of time on my ipad writing letters ,doing the jobs around the house I have to do and knitting.If I am knitting a plain pattern I can read then but it is mostly magazines . The best time I find to read is after Christmas when everything is done.My favourite is autobiographies.
> Weighed myself this week and realised I had put weight on so am trying to watch what I am eating.I am drinking more cold water now too.


My weight first started to really increase when I cut my portion sizes down, as suggested by my doctor. I was referred to a lifestyle advisor who told me I didn't eat enough and I was going into starvation mode. When I increased my food intake but counted the calories I lost weight. You need to drink 8 glasses of fluid a day.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

FarmerJo- I have been on W.W. 1 1/2 yrs. I have lost and gained and lost 6 lbs. countless times. I also have a problem with fluid retention. Can gain 7 lbs. overnight. Dr. said my meds are causing this. I will keep on trying. I am losing inches, not lbs. Dr. wants the lbs. off. He is nice about it,though,he knows I am doing the best I can do.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

I hate being overweight my problems started when I got married, my ex husband is what's called a feeder. He prefers larger ladies so anyone he is with HAS to be overweight. 
When I first got married I was a size 16 and very healthy, I used to excersise regularly. I got pregnant with my eldest and ended up putting on 4 stone, which I found incredibly difficult to lose after having her. 
My ex was a very overbearing man who would constantly put me down, was verbally abusive and would NOT let me do any of the cooking in fact the first few times I did, the verbal abuse was so bad it was just easier and calmer to not do it again. I found out not long before we split up that when he was making the meals, him and the kids got all the healthy stuff and even tho what i was given to eat looked the same as their food he would add extra things to the food on my plate. For example if we were having somethig withh mashed potato he would add extra butter to mine after hed dished up theirs, if we were having something like sausages he would cook his and the kids in low fat whilst cooking mine in as much fat as he could get away with. he would close the kitchen door when he was cooking "so the smells didnt go through the house" and no one was allowed in there when he was. I remember once he was detached overseas for 4 months and I losta whole heap of weight while he was away because I was making my own meals, he was furious when he got back and took it out on me verbally abusing me for months after. 
When you are young and think you are in love you make excuses for the deadbeat you're married to. In the end I was married for 16 years, and I can honestly say hand on heart the only good things that came out of it were my kids and how strong and independent I am NOW. 

I now am finding it incredibly difficult to lose weight as I have a whole heap of health conditions. When I was first divorced I lost about 3 stone ankd have managed to keep that off but now I am on meds I'm finding that I just can't lose the rest of the weight I need to. I have a lot of days where I can't walk so aerobic excersise and walking to lose weight is out of the question, I also can't swim and am terrified of water so that's not an option for me either. I have considered yoga but my health problems centre around my joints, so don't think I would be able to do any of it. I have an appointment with physio on Monday so I am hoping they can give me some advice on something I can do to try and lose weight as I know my diabetes at least would be far more in control if I didn't weigh as much as I do right now.

Gosh this has turned into a right old essay hasn't it? Lol I apologise for that, sometimes once I get going talking about something I find it hard to stop LOL


----------



## Grace Strickman (Sep 17, 2012)

wow! I 've lost so much weight I looked like a skeleton at 96 lb. My problem is insomnia, not eating and I used to weigh 136 lbs. To me you are considered lucky because you can still gain weight.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello, all! Been gone for a week or so and am just hitting the highlights for right now.

To all of you who are having trouble meeting people -- have just moved, the neighbors are gone all day, etc. -- I will again mention Meetup.com. It's a free service -- just enter your zip code and your interests, and you'll find all kinds of groups that you might be interested in. I've found three knitting groups this way -- though only go to one of them anymore, as it has the nicest folks in it, and it's not too far from my home.

To those of you here in the US suffering the weird winter weather and the terrible flooding, I'm so very, very sorry. And those of you around the world who've been having bad weather, too. If I had a magic wand, I'd wave it to make all those problems go away. 

I've been working out in the yard lately. We made the frame for a raised bed garden -- 8' X 3' X 15". I had collected a huge pile of leaves last fall to compost, and used quite a lot of it in the box. Then added the soil, etc. This evening I planted several plants -- tomatoes, of course, and several other things. VERY happy to have a rosemary plant -- the first I've ever had, even though I love it best of all herbs. 

One of the things this project is "making" me do is to dismantle the quasi-raised bed garden that I had last year -- that my DD and DSIL threw together for me during a visit -- while I had lymphoma so that I could have a little garden to help me through the months of being sick -- and it really did!! It does make me feel a little sad to take it apart, but it did serve its purpose quite well, and I have lots of photos of it. But now, I'm re-arranging the back yard spaces, and it's in an awkward and inconvenient place.

Most of the reading I do after I get into bed. I like history and biographies. Most recently, I've read two or three books about Ellis Island. And one about James Arness -- Matt Dillon from "Gunsmoke" -- yes, I've become a fan of that show. Before that, I read a wonderful biography of Eleanor Roosevelt.

It's good to read the info you post about your lives. Very interesting.  And some of it makes me really laugh. You folks are great!

That's all I know for now. Marcie


----------



## OneDeafDog (Jan 31, 2013)

Count me in....I have the dreaded curse of Fibromyalgia so can't sleep much, no one to talk to in the middle of the night except my dog...and he's deaf! However, he doesn't mind it when I prattle on.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

What am I doing today.
STARTING "OUR" DIET.
Both of us need to lose our winter weight but once my husband starts he loses it quickly but he is very supportive and when it's his cook day he does stick to the rules.
I'm going to make a broccoli quiche today out of my Hairy Bikers Cookbook. 
It's made with filo pastry and you don't use cream and its low in calories. If anyone wants the recipe I will post it.
Going to get weighed and add all my details back in my Nutracheck site, its like WW.
Breakfast 2 poached eggs and 2 crumpets. 1 banana + mug tea with soya milk.
Calories 437


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> There are a number of other posts that have gone
> 
> beyond 50 pages, aren't there?


Hi, ut oh, I just started a new post topic are you lonely part 2, mayb shouldn't have done that, it will 
Be confusing, two topics so similar, what do I do now if posts go to 100, guess you can all just ignore the new post and we keep it here, I didn't write anything of importance on my post just that I thought we were out of room, a big ooops, your brainless friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> There are a number of other posts that have gone beyond 50 pages, aren't there?[/quote
> 
> Hi, I don't know, I'm new here, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

FarmerJo said:


> Food? EVERYTHING!!!!! Can you tell why I have a problem? Even when I am good, I can still gain. Big problem with fluid retention.


Hi, I am good all day, almost anorexic like dd says but I have a big dinner and have to stop the afterdinner caramel rice cake snacks, could eat a whole bag every night, they are my comfort food when I am stressed and I am stressed a lot because these 40 lbs won't budge, maybe we should start a diet thread here we can all post our weights and be accountable to each other and offer words of encouragement? Came on here to talk knitting and I am on all the off topic posts! You guys are all so friendly, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> My weight first started to really increase when I cut my portion sizes down, as suggested by my doctor. I was referred to a lifestyle advisor who told me I didn't eat enough and I was going into starvation mode. When I increased my food intake but counted the calories I lost weight. You need to drink 8 glasses of fluid a day.


Hi, I am probably in starvation mode most of day, my bfast is a 90 cal gf waffle, lunch 140 cal yogurt, afternoon snack, a 200 cal bag lite popcorn w/ half square dk chocolate for the antioxidents that can't be more than 50 calotries, do eat a good sized dinner, no dessert, just need to lay off the almost nightly rice cake attacks! Your friend, janet


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

We could carry on with this for the time being and then pick up the one Cathy knits started.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> FarmerJo- I have been on W.W. 1 1/2 yrs. I have lost and gained and lost 6 lbs. countless times. I also have a problem with fluid retention. Can gain 7 lbs. overnight. Dr. said my meds are causing this. I will keep on trying. I am losing inches, not lbs. Dr. wants the lbs. off. He is nice about it,though,he knows I am doing the best I can do.


Hi there, oh the meds! Forgot that, and I am on several weight gaining meds and need them so can't stop, thinking the meds screws up the metabolism and everything goes slower, maybe my 90 calorie bfast is a bit too heavy lol, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> How do you manage to knit on your bike? I must try that. I can only do about 7minutes x 3 times a day as it makes my knees and hips ache.[/quote
> 
> Hi, I couldn't knit and I have a recumbent, I read books, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> She eats them every year so I think they are okhi there
> 
> Come' on then share your cake story.


Hi there, are you sure you want to hear the cake story, its been posred elsewhere but I don't remember where well here goes, my dd turned 14 on Thursday, she is at a sleepover today, enjoying the peace! Myself and ds are gluten free so I needed to make a gf cake mix so got wegmans bought two boxes since each box made only one layer, the directions said to cook spray the pan which I did heavily, then cook, cool 10 min and turn out of pans, waited and wen I turned it, even rimmed edges with a knife first, out turned large chunks of crumbs, I squished them back in cake and we ate the cake scooping it out with a big spoon and dipping it in icing, made the cake ahead bc needed to be out on her bday and felt so bad I bought her a pep. Farm coconut cake, she loves those and she is not gf, not too interesting, huh? Those gf baking items are tricky but all I really bake are cakes and my 57 th bday is wed., not even making a cake or celebrating, noone here but ds will even remember, well hope you enjoyed my cake adventure, do you like to bake? Your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> I find I don't have much time for reading as I spend a lot of time on my ipad writing letters ,doing the jobs around the house I have to do and knitting.If I am knitting a plain pattern I can read then but it is mostly magazines . The best time I find to read is after Christmas when everything is done.My favourite is autobiographies.
> Weighed myself this week and realised I had put weight on so am trying to watch what I am eating.I am drinking more cold water now too.


Hi there, myself, I don't get into autobiographies but enjoy memoirs and it looks like the posts do go over page 50 so I shouldn't have started a new part 2 thread, any idea on how to remove a thread since now we don't need it, maybe I couldn't get to page 50 bc there was nothing on it at the time, could hit myself over the head with a wet gf noodle, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> I hate being overweight my problems started when I got married, my ex husband is what's called a feeder. He prefers larger ladies so anyone he is with HAS to be overweight.
> When I first got married I was a size 16 and very healthy, I used to excersise regularly. I got pregnant with my eldest and ended up putting on 4 stone, which I found incredibly difficult to lose after having her.
> My ex was a very overbearing man who would constantly put me down, was verbally abusive and would NOT let me do any of the cooking in fact the first few times I did, the verbal abuse was so bad it was just easier and calmer to not do it again. I found out not long before we split up that when he was making the meals, him and the kids got all the healthy stuff and even tho what i was given to eat looked the same as their food he would add extra things to the food on my plate. For example if we were having somethig withh mashed potato he would add extra butter to mine after hed dished up theirs, if we were having something like sausages he would cook his and the kids in low fat whilst cooking mine in as much fat as he could get away with. he would close the kitchen door when he was cooking "so the smells didnt go through the house" and no one was allowed in there when he was. I remember once he was detached overseas for 4 months and I losta whole heap of weight while he was away because I was making my own meals, he was furious when he got back and took it out on me verbally abusing me for months after.
> When you are young and think you are in love you make excuses for the deadbeat you're married to. In the end I was married for 16 years, and I can honestly say hand on heart the only good things that came out of it were my kids and how strong and independent I am NOW.
> ...


Hi there, how I feel for you, you were treated dispicably, can't believe you put up with it so long, glad for you those days are behind you and you can focus on you now, can you ride a stationary bike? I have a bad knee and it is the only exercise I can do, knee sctually feels better after a half hr ride, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> Hello, all! Been gone for a week or so and am just hitting the highlights for right now.
> 
> To all of you who are having trouble meeting people -- have just moved, the neighbors are gone all day, etc. -- I will again mention Meetup.com. It's a free service -- just enter your zip code and your interests, and you'll find all kinds of groups that you might be interested in. I've found three knitting groups this way -- though only go to one of them anymore, as it has the nicest folks in it, and it's not too far from my home.
> 
> ...


Hi, don't think I have ever written to you? Glad you will be having a nice garden. I have a bad knee and other heakth problems so can't garden, have learned to love my flowering weeds, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

OneDeafDog said:


> Count me in....I have the dreaded curse of Fibromyalgia so can't sleep much, no one to talk to in the middle of the night except my dog...and he's deaf! However, he doesn't mind it when I prattle on.


Hi there , I also have fibromyalgia for 35 yrs about, I take lyrica for it and it helps so incredibly much, just a pill am and another afternoon, you can take three a day but two works for me tho it is expensive with our insurance, one month costs me 100.00 but I consider it money well spent, I have not stopped having symptoms, they are mild now and the all over sick like a flu without the fever feeling is gone, look ito it if you haven't, maybe it could help you too, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> What am I doing today.
> STARTING "OUR" DIET.
> Both of us need to lose our winter weight but once my husband starts he loses it quickly but he is very supportive and when it's his cook day he does stick to the rules.
> I'm going to make a broccoli quiche today out of my Hairy Bikers Cookbook.
> ...


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> We could carry on with this for the time being and then pick up the one Cathy knits started.[/quote
> 
> hi there, what is the cathy knits site? I want to stay here if we can, your friend, janet


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > We could carry on with this for the time being and then pick up the one Cathy knits started.[/quote
> ...


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there, are you sure you want to hear the cake story, its been posred elsewhere but I don't remember where well here goes, my dd turned 14 on Thursday, she is at a sleepover today, enjoying the peace! Myself and ds are gluten free so I needed to make a gf cake mix so got wegmans bought two boxes since each box made only one layer, the directions said to cook spray the pan which I did heavily, then cook, cool 10 min and turn out of pans, waited and wen I turned it, even rimmed edges with a knife first, out turned large chunks of crumbs, I squished them back in cake and we ate the cake scooping it out with a big spoon and dipping it in icing, made the cake ahead bc needed to be out on her bday and felt so bad I bought her a pep. Farm coconut cake, she loves those and she is not gf, not too interesting, huh? Those gf baking items are tricky but all I really bake are cakes and my 57 th bday is wed., not even making a cake or celebrating, noone here but ds will even remember, well hope you enjoyed my cake adventure, do you like to bake? Your friend, janet


Have you ever used the silicone cake tins, spray them and they don't stick. I love baking but never used gluten free flour. A cakes a cake at the end of the day, it's the thought that counts, so she would know that.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> We could carry on with this for the time being and then pick up the one Cathy knits started.[/quote
> 
> Hi, id like to stay here permanently if possible, your friend, janet


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> I hate being overweight my problems started when I got married, my ex husband is what's called a feeder. He prefers larger ladies so anyone he is with HAS to be overweight.
> When I first got married I was a size 16 and very healthy, I used to excersise regularly. I got pregnant with my eldest and ended up putting on 4 stone, which I found incredibly difficult to lose after having her.
> My ex was a very overbearing man who would constantly put me down, was verbally abusive and would NOT let me do any of the cooking in fact the first few times I did, the verbal abuse was so bad it was just easier and calmer to not do it again. I found out not long before we split up that when he was making the meals, him and the kids got all the healthy stuff and even tho what i was given to eat looked the same as their food he would add extra things to the food on my plate. For example if we were having somethig withh mashed potato he would add extra butter to mine after hed dished up theirs, if we were having something like sausages he would cook his and the kids in low fat whilst cooking mine in as much fat as he could get away with. he would close the kitchen door when he was cooking "so the smells didnt go through the house" and no one was allowed in there when he was. I remember once he was detached overseas for 4 months and I losta whole heap of weight while he was away because I was making my own meals, he was furious when he got back and took it out on me verbally abusing me for months after.
> When you are young and think you are in love you make excuses for the deadbeat you're married to. In the end I was married for 16 years, and I can honestly say hand on heart the only good things that came out of it were my kids and how strong and independent I am NOW.
> ...


Were we married to the same man? He liked me larger because then he wasn't jealous. But that didn't stop him from playing around with less ample females.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmerJo said:


> Were we married to the same man? He liked me larger because then he wasn't jealous. But that didn't stop him from playing around with less ample females.


LOL farmerjo i have heard so many women say the same kind of things to me when i've opened up about what i went through. Yes we did divorce because he was having affairs all over the place 
It's unreal and really when i think about it i have absolutely NO idea why i stayed so long, i think it was more about giving the kids a home with a mum and dad thinking (wrongly) that was what was best for them. 
i guess thinking about it, i was bullied so badly by him over the years i came to think i was as useless as he said i was, it took me training to be a hypnotherapist to "come to" and finally see the light and kick him out of my life. What shocked me more is that his mother suggested we have an "open" relationship for the sake of the kids!!! you can guess what i said to her LOL it wasn't very lady like or complimentary hahaha 
I have come to realise i am strong enough to not NEED a man in my life, and it's my choice if i wish to share my life with a partner or not. Haven't met the right one yet tho so still free and single LOL but HAPPY


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there, how I feel for you, you were treated dispicably, can't believe you put up with it so long, glad for you those days are behind you and you can focus on you now, can you ride a stationary bike? I have a bad knee and it is the only exercise I can do, knee sctually feels better after a half hr ride, your friend, janet


i'd love to be able to use one, but the problems i have are in my hips, knees and feet primarily so it makes it incredibly difficult to do anything like that. My consultant actually took me off the meds that were controlling the rheumatoid arthritis, before Christmas i was considering going back to work part time as i finally felt well enough but then he did that and WHAM i'm back to square one again. 
His thinking behind it was because he's the 3rd consultant i've seen thanks to the nhs here *sigh* and he hadn't seen me when i was having a major attack of ra so he wanted to see what happened when i stopped the meds!! I did protest but was basically told that in order for him to treat me properly i needed to come off those meds. So now i am again struggling to walk most days, in constant pain but i try to be as positive as i can. I knit to keep my hands mobile, i also have carpal tunnel and fybro and a few other health conditions so kind of a walking disaster lol. My girls joke that i rattle when i walk cos of all the meds i have to take to get through the day.


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

In 2001 I weighed 272 lbs. & wished every day that I could lose weight,then I got oral cancer and in a year I lost 119 lbs. I promised myself with everything I went through I would never gain the weight back,& I haven't,I learned to be a survivor & I learned the hard way to be careful what u wish for


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I am just going to stay on here with you girls until we are moved .I think we can go to 100 pages so if that is right we have a long way to go.
Lets all who wants to start dieting join Christine and Janet and share our mishaps and diets,perhaps doing it together will help us to lose weight.I find my craving time is from 10pm,I go late to bed and the chocolate graving starts then.I am trying to drink water when the craving starts but it doesn't always work.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today was a beautiful day, I worked outside in the flower beds. I can't believe how much I'm out of shape. I go to water exercises three times a week. I keep my fingers moving with the key board and the knitting needles. :lol: I have too loose at least 20 pounds that I put on this past winter. I will be listening to any advice I can get. There was a posting called "weight support" but it ended up with only two of us on it and we couldn't keep it going.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Briallu-My problem isn't sweets. I don't stop and sit till 9:00 p.m. Then I want a bowl of popcorn. No fat on it. And measured. I am doing Weight Watcher's On-Line. I know that is really too late to eat anything and then go to bed. On my weigh-in day, that's the only day I have something I love. Pizza, usually. My weakness. It sure is tough trying to stay on a diet. Dr said it's o.k. to do this once a week, then get back on program.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I usually give myself a treat on Saturday evening ,my excuse is that I am on my own.I am not a lover of popcorn,is there many calories in it?


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Briallu- If you get the lowfat or fat free popcorn, it's not too high in calories. I have a popper that goes in the microwave, so I can keep it fat free. Usually have 6 cups. I don't keep anything else in the house to snack on. At least till DH comes home every few weeks. Then it's wall to wall sweets and chips. I don't care for sweets and chips are too salty. But pizza is my big downfall. I eat a lot of steamed veggies and fruit.


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


Welcome to the loner's club. I spend a great deal of time alone, mostly by choice. However, I have also gone through some major health issues. Sometimes, that can really wreak havoc on a persons social life. People don't know what to say to you. So, I just smile and say I'm fine. I may feel like crap, but people don't really want to hear about that.
Please feel free to chat away. You'll be surprised at how much many of us loners have to say, so says chatterbox Kate


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Is that your dog IHarris? He is beautiful. I buy biscuits ,chocolates etc for when my family visits and they call in quite often(that's my excuse)I like pizza and fruit too.I shall leave you now as it is nearly 3am so I had better go to sleep.Night.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Today was a beautiful day, I worked outside in the flower beds. I can't believe how much I'm out of shape. I go to water exercises three times a week. I keep my fingers moving with the key board and the knitting needles. :lol: I have too loose at least 20 pounds that I put on this past winter. I will be listening to any advice I can get. There was a posting called "weight support" but it ended up with only two of us on it and we couldn't keep it going.


I worked outside most of the day today too. I was raking, removing dead trees with the help of my son, hauling leaves to the compost pile and just generally cleaning things up. It was hard physical labor today and really good for me. I have to get back in shape after spending too much time o the couch over the winter. I also feel better when I'm outside and active. I can't say I don't ache after a day like today but my state of mind is so much better, it's well worth it. Wish there wasn't rain in the forecast for tomorrow. I'm on a roll and want to finish as much of the spring yard cleanup as soon as possible. Now if I could just find someone who wanted to clean the inside of my house........

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kathie that's what raining days are for to clean inside. 

You should sleep good tonight after all that fresh air.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate cleaning inside. Much rather rough it outside. LOL


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Good night, Everyone!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I hate cleaning inside. Much rather rough it outside. LOL


You might not have a choice predicting rain for the next five days. Maybe you can curl up and read a book because we won't be going outdoors.

I have water exercises then right after I have a doctor appointment. I will stop in to see my youngest daughter after the appointment and do some shopping that's my Monday.


----------



## OneDeafDog (Jan 31, 2013)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there , I also have fibromyalgia for 35 yrs about, I take lyrica for it and it helps so incredibly much, just a pill am and another afternoon, you can take three a day but two works for me tho it is expensive with our insurance, one month costs me 100.00 but I consider it money well spent, I have not stopped having symptoms, they are mild now and the all over sick like a flu without the fever feeling is gone, look ito it if you haven't, maybe it could help you too, your friend janet


Hi Janet,
Unfortunately, I am one of the uninsured Americans who has to make do without... But I get by okay. I'm pretty strong willed so I don't let the Fibro get me down too often. I also never let people see how much pain I'm in as it not their problem and I'm not much of an attention seeker.

I see you/we have a diet group starting? Well, I'm going back on my diet Monday. I was doing so good but then one of those 'men creatures' turned my life upside down and I gained the proverbial s**t load back. Now it's time to get it off.

Keep in touch so we can trade weight loss tips and tricks. 
Dianne


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> What am I doing today.
> STARTING "OUR" DIET.
> Both of us need to lose our winter weight but once my husband starts he loses it quickly but he is very supportive and when it's his cook day he does stick to the rules.
> I'm going to make a broccoli quiche today out of my Hairy Bikers Cookbook.
> ...


Lunch 2 small slices of Yorkshire Ham. Mixed green salad. Tomato. 2tbs. Each of potato salad and celery, raisin and nut salad. 1 small pork pie, shouldn't have had that really, small bunch grapes. In the afternoon 1 very thin slice of carrot cake. Evening. 3 small slices rib beef, 1 dry roast potato, 100grms each of carrots, parsnips, brocoli and curly kale. 2 Yorkshire puddings. We had some small Christmas puddings in the cupboard and I thought best get thm out of the way at the start, so I had one of those with icecream and during the evening an apple, all within my calorie allowance, well just. I had 4 large glasses of flavoured water + cups of tea.

Didn't make the quiche will do today.
Porridge for breakfast this morning.
Starting my exercise. Because my knees and hips are a problem I will only do 5 minutes to start with.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

OneDeafDog said:


> Hi Janet,
> Unfortunately, I am one of the uninsured Americans who has to make do without...


_There are lots of prescription assistance programs available. Google "free medicine," and you'll find lots of links. Also, you can contact the drug company that makes a medicine that you need. For those, there is generally is a simple form for your doctor to fill out, too. Often times the assistance programs and drug companies help people to get the meds they need for free. _



> I see you/we have a diet group starting?
> Keep in touch so we can trade weight loss tips and tricks.
> Dianne


_Well, it has started that lots of folks are talking about losing weight, but actually this thread started out as just a general chat -- that is, people who just needed/wanted someone to talk with about Life in general. People have been discussing all kinds of things. Very interesting! And sometimes quite funny. _


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Suzanne Collins and the Hunger Games were mentioned the other day, I've never read the books and didn't see the film last year, it isn't something we would have watched. We downloaded the film yesterday and watched it in the afternoon, enjoyed it, not what I was expecting.
We followed that with The Quartet, another good performance by Maggie Smith and a number of our veteran actors.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> i'd love to be able to use one, but the problems i have are in my hips, knees and feet primarily so it makes it incredibly difficult to do anything like that. My consultant actually took me off the meds that were controlling the rheumatoid arthritis, before Christmas i was considering going back to work part time as i finally felt well enough but then he did that and WHAM i'm back to square one again.
> His thinking behind it was because he's the 3rd consultant i've seen thanks to the nhs here *sigh* and he hadn't seen me when i was having a major attack of ra so he wanted to see what happened when i stopped the meds!! I did protest but was basically told that in order for him to treat me properly i needed to come off those meds. So now i am again struggling to walk most days, in constant pain but i try to be as positive as i can. I knit to keep my hands mobile, i also have carpal tunnel and fybro and a few other health conditions so kind of a walking disaster lol. My girls joke that i rattle when i walk cos of all the meds i have to take to get through the day.


Hi, feel so bad for you to be in so much pain, is there any other pain med you could try, I take one for my knee that doesnt take the pain away,but takes the edge off, don't think I should mention name of drug on here, but would tell you privately but you may already be taking it. Its good you are able to knit, keep doing a little every day or as much as you can, will keep your hands mobile. I find heat helps my knee, when I sit on couch to knit or read or whatever I heat up a heating pad and that helps keep things feeling better when I get up again tho I am terribly stiff and I also have fibro, take lyrica for that, it works wonders, have you tried it? Hope you will have a better day today, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> I am just going to stay on here with you girls until we are moved .I think we can go to 100 pages so if that is right we have a long way to go.
> Lets all who wants to start dieting join Christine and Janet and share our mishaps and diets,perhaps doing it together will help us to lose weight.I find my craving time is from 10pm,I go late to bed and the chocolate graving starts then.I am trying to drink water when the craving starts but it doesn't always work.


Hi, would def join the diet forum, I ate a bag of rice cakes again last night! Your friend, janet


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I cheated too and ate some chocolate caramels but I have started the morning good with one piece of toast with mashed banana on it and a cup of earl grey tea,plan on having a ham salad for lunch.


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

Good Monday morning to all
My problem isn't sweets,the culprit is salt,I had high blood pressure
and was on a couple of meds 4 that,when I cut out the salt & starting using all the Mrs. Dash and now I'm off my hbp meds,,
on the occasion if I want something sweet I grab a handful of
honey nut cheerios & eat them dry 4 my breakfast I have a banana smoothie = 8oz skim milk, diet vanilla instant breakfast,& 1 small banana blended together plus my coffee,this is a 7 day habit


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Carlenek,What is Mrs Dash please?


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> I cheated too and ate some chocolate caramels but I have started the morning good with one piece of toast with mashed banana on it and a cup of earl grey tea,plan on having a ham salad for lunch.


Hi, yuk on the mashed banana, had to take dd to school, she overslept again, just had two egg whites and 90 cal gf waffle thingy and cup coffee with s& low and fat free creamer, good so far but why oh why did I eat the whole bag of rice cakes last nite? And going to aldis to buy more! I am out of control, help, your friend, janet


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

Mrs. Dash is a salt free item and she has several seasoning blends,I use the table blend the most,but the other ones I use in cooking,they are tasty


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

You do make me laugh with the things you do Janet.No offence meant.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Carlenek,What is Mrs Dash please?[/quot
> 
> Hi, not who you asked for but I use mrs dash sometimes, it is salt free I think but I add salt to everything but my favorite spice for chicken right now is mccormicks grill mates herb and garlic, I make a yummy dip boneless chicken thighs in cornflake crumbs, could use plain bread crumbs but I am gluten free then sprinkle with the spice and yummy, dd hates it but she hates most everything I cook so more for us! We all love it a big fave dinner here, your friend, janet, off to grocery store for more rice cakes


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

We don't have Mrs Dash here but I think there is a salt alternative sold.I will check on that when I go shopping.


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

Briallu,I don't use salt sub because of after taste,but I bet u could make up your own blend of spices u like and leave that out on counter & put the salt away (that's what I do)


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Briallu-My avatar is,Zoe, our golden retriever. She is 1 yr old. She is going to obedience training,and doing o.k. She should have had training last yr. We had her with a trainer last year that just taught her to wait at the door. Cost $$$$$$$. We kind of think they over disciplined her because she got really aggressive. The new trainer is 100% better. He is going to train her to be my service dog. She is so hyper, I think she has doggy ADHD. Lol. Zoe is going to be a wonderful companion. It takes a LOT of patience. I haven't seen 3 a.m. in yrs. My bedtime is 10:45 p.m., and up at 6 a.m.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, feel so bad for you to be in so much pain, is there any other pain med you could try, I take one for my knee that doesnt take the pain away,but takes the edge off, don't think I should mention name of drug on here, but would tell you privately but you may already be taking it. Its good you are able to knit, keep doing a little every day or as much as you can, will keep your hands mobile. I find heat helps my knee, when I sit on couch to knit or read or whatever I heat up a heating pad and that helps keep things feeling better when I get up again tho I am terribly stiff and I also have fibro, take lyrica for that, it works wonders, have you tried it? Hope you will have a better day today, your friend, janet


aw thanks for the comments Janet  
At the mo i'm on 4 different kinds of pain meds one has just been upped to a higher dosage and one of them is amatryptaline, i started off taking 20mg of that but have been told by the doctor to up it gradually to 50mg, altho if i find 30 or 40 help more just to stick at that. the problem i have with my knees and feet is they get incredibly hot, so have to use ice packs on my knees, can't use them on my feet tho because i already have nerve damage and was advised by the doc to not put ice on my feet in case it causes more damage as i can't really feel what's happening too much. What irritates me i think is the fact that i was pretty much managing on a couple of paracetamol a day to help with the mild pain i had when i was on immunosuppressants as they were controlling the rheumatoid arthritis, it's just since the consultant took me off of them that it's all flared up worse than it was before.

LOL i am a bit of a walking disaster  but find if i keep my sense of humour, laugh when i fall over (cos i do frequently lol) and try to stay positive it helps me cope better with the pain. I DO get days where i get frustrated but my daughters help me loads, especially my eldest who was 21 last week  
She's forever dragging me out of the house to take her places and even if i just sit in the car when she does whatever it still helps to get out and get some fresh air. If it's a day i can't walk, she's there supporting me and keeping me cheered up. i honestly don't know what i'd do without her.

I have a lovely garden, or did when i moved in here a couple of years ago, now struggling to keep on top of it so i'm looking at getting someone in to do the work, it's just so flipping expensive, but i'll get there in the end


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

Pain meds are nice when they work. For some reason I tend to be resistant to a lot of them. Put that together with my paranoia about drug addiction and I will usually try to live with the pain rather than medicate. But sometimes I just can't. A recent muscle sprain in my thigh had me hitting 8 out of 10 on the pain scale and it took 2 weeks to bring it down to where I could take the edge off.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have had 4 major back surgeries ( 39 hrs.) and breast surgery since 2008. I was afraid if I took 1 pain pill, I would become addicted. My Dr. was probably pretty outdone with me. But one morning, I got out of bed and screamed because of muscle spasms and pain. It was time to do something. I started taking 1 pain pill a day, and 1 very low dose muscle relaxer at bedtime. As long as I do this, I am o.k. I also keep moving so my muscles don't get stiff. It hurts, but I don't want to be in a wheelchair again. It was 2 yrs. before I could walk with a cane. I have osteoporosis that is off the chart. Take daily injections to grow bone. All this started with a broken arm when I was 55. I also broke 2 vertabra and 1 was completely gone. I have the most wonderful Drs. They have taken very good care of me. I am truly blessed.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

CarleneK said:


> Mrs. Dash is a salt free item and she has several seasoning blends,I use the table blend the most,but the other ones I use in cooking,they are tasty


Hi gals! been watching this thread for a few days. Have been wanting to join in. Although diet should be in my agenda, it's probably the last on my list. More so I just feel the need to share as I have much frustration some days. I don't have much time this am as getting reading to take my husband to his dialysis trt. (more on that later) but before I go, I wanted to comment on 'Mrs. Dash'. Diaylsis patients are extremely restricted on certain foods. Sodium and potassium are just a couple We were cautioned about different seasonings. Mrs. Dash being one of them. Its high in potassium, which for thoses with compromised kidneys, it's something to watch. Same goes for the other salt subsitutes that are out there.
I'm hoping that there is someone here that has a spouse or other family member that is going through dialysis. My husband is sooooooo stubburn about following the diet, fluid intake, etc. I get so frustrated and really feel whats the point of all this for him. I could go on and on, but right now it's time to leave. We have to travel 55 mile one way. I drive him then wait the 4 hours he's on dialysis. We do this 3 days a week. There have been time it's been 4 days (when he's really bad and gain to much fluid) Thankgoodness for my knitting.So, I hope no one minds if I join in. I could really use a few shoulders and listening ears. I get lonely too.
thanks for listening.
Donna


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> You do make me laugh with the things you do Janet.No offence meant.[/quote
> 
> Hi there, no offence taken, I am quite wacky, went grocery shopping, my bday is Wednesday, will be oh no 57, so decided I will bake myself a gluten free bday cake despite what happened to dd,s cake last week if you have heard the story, this time I plan on lining bottom of pans with parchment paper and spraying heavily with cooking spray and hoping it won't upside down in crumbs again. Bad on diet too, after I got home had to make room in freezer for the decadent choclate lowfat ice cream so was forced to finish off the lowfat vanilla one, sure you are having another laugh, is there any hope for me?your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> aw thanks for the comments Janet
> At the mo i'm on 4 different kinds of pain meds one has just been upped to a higher dosage and one of them is amatryptaline, i started off taking 20mg of that but have been told by the doctor to up it gradually to 50mg, altho if i find 30 or 40 help more just to stick at that. the problem i have with my knees and feet is they get incredibly hot, so have to use ice packs on my knees, can't use them on my feet tho because i already have nerve damage and was advised by the doc to not put ice on my feet in case it causes more damage as i can't really feel what's happening too much. What irritates me i think is the fact that i was pretty much managing on a couple of paracetamol a day to help with the mild pain i had when i was on immunosuppressants as they were controlling the rheumatoid arthritis, it's just since the consultant took me off of them that it's all flared up worse than it was before.
> 
> LOL i am a bit of a walking disaster  but find if i keep my sense of humour, laugh when i fall over (cos i do frequently lol) and try to stay positive it helps me cope better with the pain. I DO get days where i get frustrated but my daughters help me loads, especially my eldest who was 21 last week
> ...


Hi there, feel so bad for you but you are keeping a positive attitude and that's important, also nice you have kind family members just to get you out of the house. I am forced out whether my knee bothers me or not, so today did the weekly grocery shopping with help of ds, don't know what id do without him, he does so much to help me and even tho he doesn't drive he gets me out of the house. I am ok in stores walking if I have a shopping cart, otherwise might need a walker, for today in grocery store used the motorized cart, in the mall dd pushes me in a transport chair and I use a cane for shorter distances, at home I don't need any walking support, just my own two feet, so we can commissorate, or however you spell it together. Hope your pain meds give you the relief you need, I find that heat on my knee helps make it a bit less painful when getting up, I don't hurt off my feet but every walking step is painful, I even get cold laser therapy from a pain clinic once a week and I think it helps keep the pain in check, maybe you could look into something like that if it could help you, feel better, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

FarmerJo said:


> Pain meds are nice when they work. For some reason I tend to be resistant to a lot of them. Put that together with my paranoia about drug addiction and I will usually try to live with the pain rather than medicate. But sometimes I just can't. A recent muscle sprain in my thigh had me hitting 8 out of 10 on the pain scale and it took 2 weeks to bring it down to where I could take the edge off.


Hi there, sorry to hear you are in so much pain. If you are in pain do not worry about addiction because for some it is a medical necessity, you can't function without them, that doesn't mean you are addicted it means your body is in pain and they are helping you. Follow your doctors advice and don't take more than you are supposed to and you won't be addicted, I take the same dose every day, even on days I am in more pain I don't take more, I take a couple of aspirin, hope I have helped some, feel better, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> I have had 4 major back surgeries ( 39 hrs.) and breast surgery since 2008. I was afraid if I took 1 pain pill, I would become addicted. My Dr. was probably pretty outdone with me. But one morning, I got out of bed and screamed because of muscle spasms and pain. It was time to do something. I started taking 1 pain pill a day, and 1 very low dose muscle relaxer at bedtime. As long as I do this, I am o.k. I also keep moving so my muscles don't get stiff. It hurts, but I don't want to be in a wheelchair again. It was 2 yrs. before I could walk with a cane. I have osteoporosis that is off the chart. Take daily injections to grow bone. All this started with a broken arm when I was 55. I also broke 2 vertabra and 1 was completely gone. I have the most wonderful Drs. They have taken very good care of me. I am truly blessed.


Hi, I am sorry to hear of all your troubkes, you have gone thru so very much and have a good attitude, glad you are getting pain relief, feel better, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Hi gals! been watching this thread for a few days. Have been wanting to join in. Although diet should be in my agenda, it's probably the last on my list. More so I just feel the need to share as I have much frustration some days. I don't have much time this am as getting reading to take my husband to his dialysis trt. (more on that later) but before I go, I wanted to comment on 'Mrs. Dash'. Diaylsis patients are extremely restricted on certain foods. Sodium and potassium are just a couple We were cautioned about different seasonings. Mrs. Dash being one of them. Its high in potassium, which for thoses with compromised kidneys, it's something to watch. Same goes for the other salt subsitutes that are out there.
> I'm hoping that there is someone here that has a spouse or other family member that is going through dialysis. My husband is sooooooo stubburn about following the diet, fluid intake, etc. I get so frustrated and really feel whats the point of all this for him. I could go on and on, but right now it's time to leave. We have to travel 55 mile one way. I drive him then wait the 4 hours he's on dialysis. We do this 3 days a week. There have been time it's been 4 days (when he's really bad and gain to much fluid) Thankgoodness for my knitting.So, I hope no one minds if I join in. I could really use a few shoulders and listening ears. I get lonely too.
> thanks for listening.
> Donna


Hi there,what a lot you are going thru, good you have your knitting for all the waiting times. I didn't know that potassium is bad for kidneys, my dh has kidney disease, I think 30% bad but he has no other symptoms and checks in with his dr when he is supposed to but my big question is, this man eats at least 4 or 5 bananas a day and I know they are hi in potassium, should he be eating all those bananas?, just bought four bunches again today, hope your husband feels better, it is nice you are there with him, your friend, janet


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Janet I hope you will have better luck with your birthday cake.You had to eat that vanilla ice cream ,you couldn't waste it,ha ha.I have been good so far today but I haven't had my evening meal yet.I will ask my grandson about the potassium as he is a pharmacist .
Thank you dwagher for your advice.I am sorry to hear about your husband,and that you have to drive so far for his dialysis .Here in Wales it is done in the nearest hospital.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

well i have sat here and read through all the posts since my last one and must admit to having a little bit of a giggle about your escapades with the cake janet  reminds me of a long long time ago when i was first in a relationship with my ex husband (and skinny and he let me cook LOL). 
He was coming to see me when he was on leave from the RAF and i decided i would make him mince and tatties for his dinner, a good old scottish meal  (minced beef and potatoes) 
Well at the time i shared a house with a friend and she had failed to tell me there was a problem with some of the pots and pans. I went to dish up the dinner and had mashed the potatoes and dished them up onto the plates and picked up the pan with the mince only to have the handle completely rotate in my hand spilling mince all over the cooker, the floor and me! So needless to say we had a meal of mashed potato that night LOL.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Hi gals! been watching this thread for a few days. Have been wanting to join in. Although diet should be in my agenda, it's probably the last on my list. More so I just feel the need to share as I have much frustration some days. I don't have much time this am as getting reading to take my husband to his dialysis trt. (more on that later) but before I go, I wanted to comment on 'Mrs. Dash'. Diaylsis patients are extremely restricted on certain foods. Sodium and potassium are just a couple We were cautioned about different seasonings. Mrs. Dash being one of them. Its high in potassium, which for thoses with compromised kidneys, it's something to watch. Same goes for the other salt subsitutes that are out there.
> I'm hoping that there is someone here that has a spouse or other family member that is going through dialysis. My husband is sooooooo stubburn about following the diet, fluid intake, etc. I get so frustrated and really feel whats the point of all this for him. I could go on and on, but right now it's time to leave. We have to travel 55 mile one way. I drive him then wait the 4 hours he's on dialysis. We do this 3 days a week. There have been time it's been 4 days (when he's really bad and gain to much fluid) Thankgoodness for my knitting.So, I hope no one minds if I join in. I could really use a few shoulders and listening ears. I get lonely too.
> thanks for listening.
> Donna


My husband was on dialysis for almost 2 years. He refused to stop salting everything he ate. Of course he retained fluids.
Finally. after the doctor had increased the dialysis as far as he could. he said his heart couldn't take anymore of the strain so he was taken off and within a week he had died.
I still feel the salt killed him.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> I have had 4 major back surgeries ( 39 hrs.) and breast surgery since 2008. I was afraid if I took 1 pain pill, I would become addicted. My Dr. was probably pretty outdone with me. But one morning, I got out of bed and screamed because of muscle spasms and pain. It was time to do something. I started taking 1 pain pill a day, and 1 very low dose muscle relaxer at bedtime. As long as I do this, I am o.k. I also keep moving so my muscles don't get stiff. It hurts, but I don't want to be in a wheelchair again. It was 2 yrs. before I could walk with a cane. I have osteoporosis that is off the chart. Take daily injections to grow bone. All this started with a broken arm when I was 55. I also broke 2 vertabra and 1 was completely gone. I have the most wonderful Drs. They have taken very good care of me. I am truly blessed.


i can totally understand where you are coming from. A few years ago i was having "women's" problems and was waiting to have a hysterectomy, i was 30 years old and scared out my wits i can tell you. The pain was so bad all the time and i was totally housebound as i couldn't go out at all. The act of walking just made everything 100 times worse. Well my doctor at the time decided it was a good idea to give me morphine for the pain as it was usually at a 9 on the pain scale.

What he failed to do however was monitor it, or explain to me how to take it correctly, unbeknown to me the label on the medication was WRONG and instead of using one ampule per day, i was going by the instructions and using 4!!!! no wonder i was out of my head all the time.

Once i had seen the gynaecologist, it was decided even tho i have endometriosis i didn't need to have the op as there was another option for me so we went with that, it cut the pain within a week so i didn't need to take the morphine anymore, and i was no longer bedridden, however by this time i had become addicted to it due to my doctor not keeping an eye on how much was being prescribed to me.

He had the cheek to scream and shout at ME when i went to his office and he realised his mistake, he said I should have realised that i was taking too much of the stuff, it could have killed me! I told him that it was his responsibility as i was not a doctor nor did i have any knowledge about prescriptions and medicines, so the responsibility was solely on HIS shoulders.

Thankfully i had a friend with me at that appointment and she heard the commotion from his office so she was my witness when i reported him to the health authority, i also had the slips from my prescriptions to prove how much was being prescribed.

I weaned myself off the morphine within 2 weeks, with NO help from the doctor, he had previously asked for a pain management nurse to get in touch with me but when she showed up she couldn't offer any advice over and above what i was doing myself.

Thankfully the health authority upheld my complaint and sacked the doctor, they didn't however have him struck off which meant he just went into private practice in another area.

I am very very controlling about what medication i am taking, and trust me if i didn't need any of it to get me through the day i wouldn't take it. Unfortunatly i have a few other health conditions that make the problems with pain all the more complicated. I don't take every pill that's prescribed for me every day, just on my very bad days, but sadly they are outweighing the good days right now, but i hope the consultant will put me back on the immunosuppressants soon so i can cut right down on the amount of pills i have to take just to get through the day. I'm very worried that i may end up in a wheelchair at the rate i'm going but i am determined to not let that happen. (i'm too bloody stubborn lol)

i hope your back problems improve and wish you all the best for the future 
mags
x


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Magsrobby-I am better today than 5 yrs. ago. The surgeries worked fine, but we didn't know how bad the osteo was. Everything the spine surgeon did came out and hit nerves because my bones crumbled like grains of sand. I have 2 titanium rods from neck to tailbone and fusion at my waist. It was not Drs. fault, he didn't know about my bones. Bone scan did not show how bad they were. Hopefully the injections will help. Will know in Sept. after bone scan. It has taken 5 yrs. to finally be a little more mobile than before. There are a lot of things I can't do anymore, but there are a lot of things I do now I didn't do before. Such as knit and crochet and read. And, I was not allowed to get on disability like so many others. Morphine is not fun,either. It was in my pain pump after surgery. It sure makes your head buzz. Have a wonderful week.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I do understand pain; my husband had back surgery in 2008 and 2009 followed by a hip replacement in 2012. He has been in constant pain since the first back surgery and that pain has intensified following the 2nd back surgery. There is no way that he could carry on day-by-day without his pain medication. The prescription is closely monitored by our doctor and I am very thankful that he has it to take when he needs to take it. There is no shame in needing medication.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

If you take paracetamol properly , 2 tablets 4 times a day, they can be as effective as any strong painkiller. If my hips and knees have a day when they ache more than normal then I use Ibuprofen Gel on them and it does help. I don't like Low-salt, I found it had a funny taste. The only salt we have is a quick shake in vegetable s when they are cooking and I add a twist of pepper. I use herbs to flavour in cooking. One of my cousins never uses salt she puts pepper in her cooking instead.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sticking to my calories again today. I made one of my quick tomato soups for lunch. Chicken stock, vegetable stock and a tin of tomatoes with basil and blended. 1 slice of whole meal bread. I eat lots of bananas and my potassium levels are normal.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there,what a lot you are going thru, good you have your knitting for all the waiting times. I didn't know that potassium is bad for kidneys, my dh has kidney disease, I think 30% bad but he has no other symptoms and checks in with his dr when he is supposed to but my big question is, this man eats at least 4 or 5 bananas a day and I know they are hi in potassium, should he be eating all those bananas?, just bought four bunches again today, hope your husband feels better, it is nice you are there with him, your friend, janet


Thank you Janet. . I wanted to cry just seeing your response. Thank you. About the bananas, yes they are very high in potassium and they are on the DO NOT eat list for a person on dialysis. Being that your husband still has relatively functioning kidneys, in moderation they would be okay. However, I do think 4-5 might be a little excessive. He might want to cut down to 1 day :-D Potassium is a mineral and is found in many foods we eat. It play a role in keeping our heartbeat regular and our muscles working properly. Healthy kidneys keep the right amount of potassium in our bodies. However, when our kidneys are not healthy, we need to limit foods that increase the potassium in our blood. If potassium becomes too high, it can cause an irregular heartbeat or even a heart attack. Do you know what his blood potassium level is?? It should be between 3.5-5.0. Hope this information will be helpful to you. 
I had learned so much about the kidneys. . I only wish my husband would take as much interest as I do. It's almost like he doesn't care. Once on dialysis, the diet is very strict, limiting fluid to only 1 qt per day, and that includes any foods or fruit that would contain or covert to fluid. and my hubby just eats and drink whatever he wants. He even stated once "that okay, the machine (dialysis) will get rid of it. All his added fluid makes the heart work very hard. This is where alot of my frustration comes from, and there's no need trying to talk to him, as he gets upset and doesn't want anyone telling him what to do. So, I just stand by and watch. I've enjoyed reading these posts, and feel that everyone has their burdens, makes mine seem so little. I wish you well, and thanks for listening.
It's very windy here today!!. I was going out to mow the lawn. . .but, I don't think I want to be out in that wind. (my excuss for not mowing :lol: Oh, I'm retired, age 65, 1'm married daughter, no grandchildren, but I do have 2 granddogs :thumbup: (my Avatar)


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> Sticking to my calories again today. I made one of my quick tomato soups for lunch. Chicken stock, vegetable stock and a tin of tomatoes with basil and blended. 1 slice of whole meal bread. I eat lots of bananas and my potassium levels are normal.


good to have good postassium levels! that means you have healthy kidneys! :thumbup: 
Donna


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

For the last few months I haven't used salt in my cooking just pepper now and again.the only time I use a little salt is if I have fish and chips.I also buy the reduced salt gravy granules.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Judy Temple said:


> My husband was on dialysis for almost 2 years. He refused to stop salting everything he ate. Of course he retained fluids.
> Finally. after the doctor had increased the dialysis as far as he could. he said his heart couldn't take anymore of the strain so he was taken off and within a week he had died.
> I still feel the salt killed him.


Oh Judy, I am so sorry!! yes, the salt didn't help him any, that's for sure. My husband is almost over. Today, that removed 5.2kg off. .just fluid! it put so much strain on the heart. Hubby has even had to go for extra days of dialysis as they can only take so much off. and yes, I am very aware that life expectancy is once dialysis is stopped. I am so sorry you had to go through that. I'm not looking forward to any of this. Hubby started dialysis last August. And that was only after I had fool him into calling the Dr. He had been seing a kidney Dr. and had his fistula done and everytime he saw the Dr. he would deny as of the classic symtoms of course lab work told the real story. My husband swelled up fluid so bad that I thought his legs would burst! Ended up in the hosp. and lost 15 lbs. in 2 days. So it goes.
How are you doing now?
Thanks for sharing
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Briallu said:


> For the last few months I haven't used salt in my cooking just pepper now and again.the only time I use a little salt is if I have fish and chips.I also buy the reduced salt gravy granules.


Good for you, that will help keep you heart happy :thumbup: 
Donna


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Janet,I asked my grandson about the bananas and he said that if people are on diuretic tablets their potassium levels could go low so eating bananas would help that, but as your husband is under the doctor he would check that with a blood test.Does he take diuretic tablets?


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with Mary, Janet, the best is to have his levels checked regularily. Which would be done if your husband is seeing a kidney dr. Kidney disease can be slowed down considerable with proper diet. Once a person reaches the 'point of no return, it too late', as was the situation with my husband. All his denials and refusal to even see a Dr. THe diet on dialysis is entirely opposite. Oh and did I mention he is also diabetic, on 2 insulins and has already had trible heart bypass. The diabetic diet conflicts with the dialysis diet.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

A few years ago when I was on chemo and afterwards I would suddenly faint ,it was very frightening as I was afraid to go out alone.I had a brain scan but nothing was found.When it happened again and I was taken to a different hospital the doctor noticed that I was on diuretic tablets and had been on them for a few years , he explained to me that the tablets was bringing my blood pressure down so low that I was passing out.Of course I was taken off them then.A simple solution which the other hospital hadn't noticed.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Briallu said:


> A few years ago when I was on chemo and afterwards I would suddenly faint ,it was very frightening as I was afraid to go out alone.I had a brain scan but nothing was found.When it happened again and I was taken to a different hospital the doctor noticed that I was on diuretic tablets and had been on them for a few years , he explained to me that the tablets was bringing my blood pressure down so low that I was passing out.Of course I was taken off them then.A simple solution which the other hospital hadn't noticed.


Yes, indeed. Low blood pressure will make you feel very faint, it could even cause worse things to happen. I'm glad you got it properly diagnosed. Interesting that the one hosp didn't take note of your low BP. :|


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I am off to bed now.I have just ate three chocolate caramels and I have been so good today,no biscuits or cake.my willpower just went.haha.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I take a combined bp and diuretic tablet and beta blockers and when I have my annual bloods taken I have to have a kidney function test which I had done a couple of months ago and my kidneys are ok at the moment.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Briallu said:


> I am off to bed now.I have just ate three chocolate caramels and I have been so good today,no biscuits or cake.my willpower just went.haha.


sleep-tight :thumbup: I've got a couple of hours to go before our bedtime :lol: Only 3 caramels :thumbup: that's not bad :thumbup:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> I take a combined bp and diuretic tablet and beta blockers and when I have my annual bloods taken I have to have a kidney function test which I had done a couple of months ago and my kidneys are ok at the moment.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
You know, I just remembered something. One sign of kidney issues is a foamy urine. I knew my husband had issues long before he ever saw a Dr. I had noticed the foamy urine (yeah, one of those that thinks flushing takes too much effort :lol: )
I took to the internet and searched 'foam in urine'.


----------



## Arkirma (Oct 17, 2012)

Interesting terminology. Is fermenting like pickling or preserving? My mothe would also refer to is as "putting up' some bread and butter pickles, or whatever. Anything that involves a hot, steamy kitchen and a pressure cooker is too much work to me. You're just more industrious!


----------



## Arkirma (Oct 17, 2012)

Interesting terminology. Is fermenting like pickling or preserving? My mothe would also refer to is as "putting up' some bread and butter pickles, or whatever. Anything that involves a hot, steamy kitchen and a pressure cooker is too much work to me. You're just more industrious!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> Magsrobby-I am better today than 5 yrs. ago. The surgeries worked fine, but we didn't know how bad the osteo was. Everything the spine surgeon did came out and hit nerves because my bones crumbled like grains of sand. I have 2 titanium rods from neck to tailbone and fusion at my waist. It was not Drs. fault, he didn't know about my bones. Bone scan did not show how bad they were. Hopefully the injections will help. Will know in Sept. after bone scan. It has taken 5 yrs. to finally be a little more mobile than before. There are a lot of things I can't do anymore, but there are a lot of things I do now I didn't do before. Such as knit and crochet and read. And, I was not allowed to get on disability like so many others. Morphine is not fun,either. It was in my pain pump after surgery. It sure makes your head buzz. Have a wonderful week.


My partner has 3 compression fractures in his spine, and he needs surgery, but the neurosurgeon refuses to do it, because he also has osteoporosis (along with diabetes, emphysema and a bunch of other problems) He said if he did the surgery, the way his bones are, everything he'd put in would just shred the back and he would be totally paralyzed.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Janet,I asked my grandson about the bananas and he said that if people are on diuretic tablets their potassium levels could go low so eating bananas would help that, but as your husband is under the doctor he would check that with a blood test.Does he take diuretic tablets?


It really depends on which diuretic you're on. Furosemide (Lasix) does cause potassium to be flushed out of the body, yes. But there are also "potassium sparing" diuretics, such as Spironolactone. What kind of diuretic you're on and what dietary changes you should or should NOT make is something you need to talk to your doctor about.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> It really depends on which diuretic you're on. Furosemide (Lasix) does cause potassium to be flushed out of the body, yes. But there are also "potassium sparing" diuretics, such as Spironolactone. What kind of diuretic you're on and what dietary changes you should or should NOT make is something you need to talk to your doctor about.


I'm on hydrochlorothiazide (Dyazide) for my BP, and it does strip potassium. My doctor put me on Klor-Con(horse pills) to replace the potassium. Bananas are a good source of potassium, (537 mg/cup of raw banana) but they are not as good as tomato paste(2657 mg/cup)
dates (1168 mg/cup)boiled beet greens, chestnuts, halibut, salmon, baked potatoes and condensed milk. Here's the link http://potassiumrichfoods.com/potassium-rich-foods-list/

RDA Guidelines

Recommended dietary allowance guidelines vary depending on age. Infants from 0 to 6 months old should receive 400 milligrams daily, and those from 7 to 12 months old need 700 milligrams. The RDA for children from 1 to 3 years old is 3,000 milligrams each day, those from 4 to 8 years old warrant 3,800 milligrams and those from 9 to 13 years old need 4,500 milligrams. Children older than 13 and adults should get 4,700 milligrams per day, except for lactating women, who require 5,100 milligrams.

Since your average banana has 425 mg of potassium, you'd need to eat 11 bananas. I think I'll stick with the horse pills.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Today was a beautiful day, I worked outside in the flower beds. I can't believe how much I'm out of shape. I go to water exercises three times a week. I keep my fingers moving with the key board and the knitting needles. :lol: I have too loose at least 20 pounds that I put on this past winter. I will be listening to any advice I can get. There was a posting called "weight support" but it ended up with only two of us on it and we couldn't keep it going.


I gave up when you had your knee replaced. It started with good intentions but some people seemed to still carry on with how they ate and wondered why they didn't lose weight. What I did find interesting was the difference in what we eat and what you eat in the USA.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Do I have to watch for it or can we just continue this thread?
> Can I post a question here that I've been thinking about for a couple of days? (I guess I'm going to anyway...)
> Do any of you have family that's moved way, away that you have a hard time keeping in touch with? One of my sisters moved, with her family - then husband and three little kids, to Australia from Toronto. My other sisters and I have tried and tried over the years to keep in touch and it's like pulling teeth. She'll say she's going to try harder and it never seems to happen. We end up getting ticked off and then we don't call for too long. She's been there for 20 years now, the kids are grown and, although we have seen them when they've traveled to North America, we sometimes just want more! I live pretty far from home, in Florida, and make sure I talk to everyone at home all the time. Okay, that's my family away vent.
> Oh, now I've asked and my husband is home ... time for dinner. I'll check in later. Bye for now.


I feel so very lucky. I have two live brothers and two live sisters along with a couple of friends that have an understanding. We never get upset at each other even if one does not return a call. What we do instead if we need to talk to them is to leave a message stating that we need to know about something asap. If we just call and none is returned we don't get upset at all because our schedules just never seem to jive. It works both ways though. I love the relaxed attitude and it seems to have made us all want to get together more!

This past Christmas I knew there was a bit of stress about what day to get together with everyone from my side of the family and we decided a date after Christmas. It still seemed special and everyone wasn't rushed nor tired.

After having said that though there has been friendships lost because of "friends" who were in completely different situations. With these ladies I always returned calls etc. promptly because I knew their personality but the friendship was lost due to other reasons.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

oh Cathy, I am sorry, my situation is so much different than yours. Your sister lives so very far away. Of course you want to see them more.

DO you use Skype at all? One option is to have the skype call displayed during a party/function etc on a big screen TV and interact without actually staying tied to a smaller monitor. . If the screen is big enough you all can converse and visit as though they were right in the room with you. Everyone can get up an move around much differently than talking separately on the telephone. It is less restrictive but a lot of fun as long as no one feels that they need to sit in one spot and think of things to say.

My daughter spent a year in Australia and it actually felt like she was home because we could see he and speak to her.

Now she is having a long distance relationship and she always has her boyfriend on skype while she goes about doing her homework, watching TV etc and they just talk as though he were in the room. They are not conversing the entire time but they are virtually present and the sensation is quite like being in the same room.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi to whoever wrote about their husbands kidneys and potassium, told my husband, he called his dr and told to cut back to 3 bananas a day, thank u for helping my husband, hope yours and you have a good day, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Janet I hope you will have better luck with your birthday cake.You had to eat that vanilla ice cream ,you couldn't waste it,ha ha.I have been good so far today but I haven't had my evening meal yet.I will ask my grandson about the potassium as he is a pharmacist .
> Thank you dwagher for your advice.I am sorry to hear about your husband,and that you have to drive so far for his dialysis .Here in Wales it is done in the nearest hospital.[/quote
> 
> Hi there, I am not the person whose husband is on dialysis, my husband has kidney disease and I was concerned about all the potassium he was getting in his five bananas a day , dr told him to only eat no more than three, what you don't learn here, plan on making my cake today except frosting cause have to be out tomorrow, you can all just pray for me before noon, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> It really depends on which diuretic you're on. Furosemide (Lasix) does cause potassium to be flushed out of the body, yes. But there are also "potassium sparing" diuretics, such as Spironolactone. What kind of diuretic you're on and what dietary changes you should or should NOT make is something you need to talk to your doctor about.[/quote
> 
> Hi, thanks for your concern, my husband doesn't take any diuetics, hope you have a good day! Your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> well i have sat here and read through all the posts since my last one and must admit to having a little bit of a giggle about your escapades with the cake janet  reminds me of a long long time ago when i was first in a relationship with my ex husband (and skinny and he let me cook LOL).
> He was coming to see me when he was on leave from the RAF and i decided i would make him mince and tatties for his dinner, a good old scottish meal  (minced beef and potatoes)
> Well at the time i shared a house with a friend and she had failed to tell me there was a problem with some of the pots and pans. I went to dish up the dinner and had mashed the potatoes and dished them up onto the plates and picked up the pan with the mince only to have the handle completely rotate in my hand spilling mince all over the cooker, the floor and me! So needless to say we had a meal of mashed potato that night LOL.


Hi, and after all your hard work preparing that meal, doesn,t it just get you when you are so close to right and it turns out all wrong like my S O C Ks for example, on pair two, still learning, heel came out fine, this time I messed up on the toe decreases and am just doing it my own any which way, will pay closer attention on sock two, of course I'll probably destroy heel again on that one but I am not giving up, I WILL make decent socks someday, not giving up, happy knitting day, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Judy Temple said:


> My husband was on dialysis for almost 2 years. He refused to stop salting everything he ate. Of course he retained fluids.
> Finally. after the doctor had increased the dialysis as far as he could. he said his heart couldn't take anymore of the strain so he was taken off and within a week he had died.
> I still feel the salt killed him.


I am so sorry for your loss, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi there, what a story and what a bad dr, feel so bad you had to go thru all that, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> i can totally understand where you are coming from. A few years ago i was having "women's" problems and was waiting to have a hysterectomy, i was 30 years old and scared out my wits i can tell you. The pain was so bad all the time and i was totally housebound as i couldn't go out at all. The act of walking just made everything 100 times worse. Well my doctor at the time decided it was a good idea to give me morphine for the pain as it was usually at a 9 on the pain scale.
> 
> What he failed to do however was monitor it, or explain to me how to take it correctly, unbeknown to me the label on the medication was WRONG and instead of using one ampule per day, i was going by the instructions and using 4!!!! no wonder i was out of my head all the time.
> 
> ...


Just wrote, forgot to quote so you would know for you, I was just saying how bad I felt for you having to go thru all that and what a rotten dr. If you are ever interested I have my own rotten dr story, yours could be worse but mine is pretty bad, feel better, your friend janet


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi to whoever wrote about their husbands kidneys and potassium, told my husband, he called his dr and told to cut back to 3 bananas a day, thank u for helping my husband, hope yours and you have a good day, your friend janet


I thought I liked bananas but mine is only 1 a day, occasionally 2.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> For the last few months I haven't used salt in my cooking just pepper now and again.the only time I use a little salt is if I have fish
> 
> and chips.I also buy the reduced salt gravy granules.


I love salt, esp. Sea salt and have been known to get quite berserk with it, baking my bday cake, chocolate, in oven right now, 15 min left then it cools 10 min and we see what happens this time, took enormous precautions, couldn't fined my parchment paper, so made two circles out of wax paper then cooking sprayed it heavily, then dusted over with some gf flour, so we shall see...., your friend and fellow baker, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Janet,I asked my grandson about the bananas and he said that if people are on diuretic tablets their potassium levels could go low so eating bananas would help that, but as your husband is under the doctor he would check that with a blood test.Does he take
> 
> diuretic tablets?[/quote
> 
> Hi, no he doesn't take diuretics, he checkedwith dr who said no more than three bananas a day, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> I agree with Mary, Janet, the best is to have his levels checked regularily. Which would be done if your husband is seeing a kidney dr. Kidney disease can be slowed down considerable with proper diet. Once a person reaches the 'point of no return, it too late', as was the situation with my husband. All his denials and refusal to even see a Dr. THe diet on dialysis is entirely opposite. Oh and did I mention he is also diabetic, on 2 insulins and has already had trible heart bypass. The diabetic diet conflicts with the dialysis diet.


Hi oh what stress you must be under, my heart goes out to you with hope for the best, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> sleep-tight :thumbup: I've got a couple of hours to go before our bedtime :lol: Only 3 caramels :thumbup: that's not bad :thumbup:


Hi, you are doing great! Keep it up, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Arkirma said:


> Interesting terminology. Is fermenting like pickling or preserving? My mothe would also refer to is as "putting up' some bread and butter pickles, or whatever. Anything that involves a hot, steamy kitchen and a pressure cooker is too much work to me. You're just more industrious!


Hi, my father and grandmother used to do a lot of yummy canning, me, id be too afraid of food posoning, I do not know how to do these things, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine4321 said:


> I feel so very lucky. I have two live brothers and two live sisters along with a couple of friends that have an understanding. We never get upset at each other even if one does not return a call. What we do instead if we need to talk to them is to leave a message stating that we need to know about something asap. If we just call and none is returned we don't get upset at all because our schedules just never seem to jive. It works both ways though. I love the relaxed attitude and it seems to have made us all want to get together more!
> 
> This past Christmas I knew there was a bit of stress about what day to get together with everyone from my side of the family and we decided a date after Christmas. It still seemed special and everyone wasn't rushed nor tired.
> 
> After having said that though there has been friendships lost because of "friends" who were in completely different situations. With these ladies I always returned calls etc. promptly because I knew their personality but the friendship was lost due to other reasons.


Hi, you are lucky , I am an only child and my two best friends died this past year, I literally have no one except those I live with and 87 yr old mother in nj, so I am hoping to make lots of new friends here, I get so lonely sometimes, your friend, janet


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, my father and grandmother used to do a lot of yummy canning, me, id be too afraid of food posoning, I do not know how to do these things, your friend, janet


My mom used to do a lot of canning and I had to help. Then I took over most of it - with supervision. When she couldn't get out to the kitchen anymore, I was doing it all. We had a big fruit cellar in the basement and it was filled with canned stuff - tomatoes, tomato juice, pickled beets, yellow beans, grape jelly, raspberry jelly, all different kinds of pickles, peaches and pears. Only trouble was I would never remember/think to go down and bring something up, so it sat there until it was too old to use.
Now I just make stuff like freezer jam, and small batches of bread and butter pickles that I can keep in the fridge. I do have some jars of canned peaches I made last year downstairs.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi to whoever wrote about their husbands kidneys and potassium, told my husband, he called his dr and told to cut back to 3 bananas a day, thank u for helping my husband, hope yours and you have a good day, your friend janet


Good morning Janet. That was me. I now see a lot of exchange regarding potassium. and all that is good for people with relative healthy kidneys. Glad you shared my info with your husband and he took the step to discuss with his Dr. :thumbup: Wishing you a good day as well.
Donna


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

The reason I only ate 3chocolate caramels is because only 3was left in the sweet jar,haha.I started today with porridge and then I had a ham salad and two slices of bread & butter for lunch.
I hope your cake turns out well for you Janet.Its my sons birthday on Sunday.I plan on buying him a Cadburys cake when I go shopping this week. Do you get Cadburys products where you live?
Glad you have got your husbands bananas sorted out. Is he able to work with his complaint?I was an only child too and so was my husband.I hope your mother is keeping well.How far is New Jersey to New York ?
How is the diet going today Christine? Your tomato soup you made yesterday sounded delicious.I haven't got a blender,What make is yours! I will have to buy one .


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

hi ladies, another new day  

it's been lovely and sunny here today and i have finally started to get a little relief from the RA/Fybro/whatever it is i have LOL. altho not too much after what happened.....

I had an appointment with the physio this morning, she was really puzzled why i was there because after me giving her my health questionnaire she said there was basically NOTHING she could do for me, the consultant was worse than useless all he wrote on the referral form was light increasing excersise!! He had told her nothing of the health problems i'm having etc. 
She basically said until i have the mortons neuroma sorted out in my foot, i am going to continue to have problems walking which is then making all the other joints (my ankles, knees and hips) try to compensate for the horrible limp i have. which in turn is causing the pain, which in turn is getting worse the longer it goes on.
What she's done is refer me to a chronic pain clinic as it's a lifetime condition i have (ya don't say!! LOL) so they will get me on a 6 week course of an hour a week to try and help me manage the pain more and to not attempt to do too much on the good days i have. Thing is i KNOW i shouldn't do too much on the good days but when you have a house and kids and pets and lots of stuff that needs doing, sometimes you have no choice but to just do everything you can when you're having a good day even if it does "bugger you up" for a week or 2 after. lol 
She did have a good prod around my hips and knees and tried to move them but i almost hit the roof painwise so thankfully she stopped. I do agree with her tho, someone my age (i'm 42) should NOT be in as much pain as i am as it's not only my life it's affecting it's the life of my kids as well. FINALLY someone actually listened to me and knew exactly what i was blabbering on about lmao. 

Anyways, after that my eldest was with me, we took a trip to hobbycraft and various other shops, something i couldn't have done this time last week i may add so the slightly warmer weather seems to be helping some. I got some craft supplies and am about to attempt to make some pretty beaded stitch markers.  
Will check in later and let you know how i get on doing that  
mags
x


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Good day Mary. WOW, you've had breakfast and lunch already :thumbup: Sounds good. It's 10am here, and I've only had coffee this morning. You've made me hungry :lol: Hubby is at the Dentist now, so I've manage to get the fire burning as it was cold this morning. Got up at 6am, it was cold then, only 25f outside. Turned on the furance, but it's old and the house is still cold, so I started the fire. We are having a house guest, coming on Thurs. so will spend the day, tidying up our guest room. It always seems to get cluttered. Its the room I 'throw' things in and close the door. I still have Christmas all over the bed :lol:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> hi ladies, another new day
> 
> it's been lovely and sunny here today and i have finally started to get a little relief from the RA/Fybro/whatever it is i have LOL. altho not too much after what happened.....
> 
> ...


Mags, sorry that you have to be in so much pain. My knees give me a wee-bit of problems now and then. Dr. once gave me a series of shot in my knees. Something made from the chicken cone. . cluck, cluck :lol: They got better for awhile but now their back to the same. Dr. said the trt was only good for about 1 yr. The trt was expensive and thankfully I had insurance that covered most of it. Now, however that has changed and I have a $3000. deductible so trt is out of the question for me. Any spare $$ goes for my husbands medical costs for his dialysis. But, my pain is nothing compared to yours. I hope you will be able to find some relief. I know weather, for me plays a factor in how my joints feel. when it's damp and cold, I get more achey. Hope you have a good day doing your craft. 
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Judy Temple said:


> My husband was on dialysis for almost 2 years. He refused to stop salting everything he ate. Of course he retained fluids.
> Finally. after the doctor had increased the dialysis as far as he could. he said his heart couldn't take anymore of the strain so he was taken off and within a week he had died.
> I still feel the salt killed him.


Judy, my I ask. How did you cope. I struggle daily with my husband's lack of compliance. I get so angry at him. How did you handle all that stress :?: 
Donna


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi there dwagher ,I keep forgetting that you are five hours behind us in time.Reading about you lighting the furnace reminds me of when my mother used to light the range in the house I grew up in, that was a big cold house but when it was lit we would just sit in front of it toasting bread etc.At one time I can remember my father buying day old chicks and putting them on the top of the range to keep warm.At the moment my spare room is cluttered like yours and needs tidying so I am going to do that this week before my grandson comes home for the May holiday,I expect I'll find things I've forgotten I have.Hope it was'nt toopainful at the dentist for your husband.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Mags, sorry that you have to be in so much pain. My knees give me a wee-bit of problems now and then. Dr. once gave me a series of shot in my knees. Something made from the chicken cone. . cluck, cluck :lol: They got better for awhile but now their back to the same. Dr. said the trt was only good for about 1 yr. The trt was expensive and thankfully I had insurance that covered most of it. Now, however that has changed and I have a $3000. deductible so trt is out of the question for me. Any spare $$ goes for my husbands medical costs for his dialysis. But, my pain is nothing compared to yours. I hope you will be able to find some relief. I know weather, for me plays a factor in how my joints feel. when it's damp and cold, I get more achey. Hope you have a good day doing your craft.
> Donna


aw thanks Donna, i hope you're not having too much problem with your knees, i think a lot of people don't understand just how much it can affect you, if they see you walking one day then the next with a stick etc, i had one "friend" who thought i was making it all up, needless to say we're not friends anymore LOL.

Well crafting is going well so far, just made my first set of stitch markers and about to make a few more sets hehe they are soooo easy to make  
these are the first ones.....


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> aw thanks Donna, i hope you're not having too much problem with your knees, i think a lot of people don't understand just how much it can affect you, if they see you walking one day then the next with a stick etc, i had one "friend" who thought i was making it all up, needless to say we're not friends anymore LOL.
> 
> Well crafting is going well so far, just made my first set of stitch markers and about to make a few more sets hehe they are soooo easy to make
> these are the first ones.....


Oh those are way to cool. Very pretty! Well I did get my guest room done :thumbup: It was most just stuff I had put on the bed. . to lazy to put away.(hee-hee) If anyone has ever experienced back, knee or anyother joint pain, they would know. Back pain is horrid, one just can't get away from it unless you get so drugged up. and for the most part, the pain is still there once the pain killers wear off.
Love your stitch markers. I've never done anything like that. This winter I did make a scarf and added some beads along the edging, it turned out okay. but I think if I had used a lighter weight of yarn or a larger bead it would have been better.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> The reason I only ate 3chocolate caramels is because only 3was left in the sweet jar,haha.I started today with porridge and then I had a ham salad and two slices of bread & butter for lunch.
> I hope your cake turns out well for you Janet.Its my sons birthday on Sunday.I plan on buying him a Cadburys cake when I go shopping this week. Do you get Cadburys products where you live?
> Glad you have got your husbands bananas sorted out. Is he able to work with his complaint?I was an only child too and so was my husband.I hope your mother is keeping well.How far is New Jersey to New York ?
> How is the diet going today Christine? Your tomato soup you made yesterday sounded delicious.I haven't got a blender,What make is yours! I will have to buy one .


I'm back on track again now I think thanks. I also make a cheat pea and ham soup. When we have a gammon joint I always cook it in my pressure cooker so I use the stock off that and add a tin of Aldi mushy peas and blend. My blender is years old, it's a Moulinex, company long gone, basic hand blender/whisk. They sell them in places like Tescos. If there are veggies left I do the same thing. 
Porridge for breakfast, morning snack banana, lunchtime, ham salad, grapes. Evening, jacket potato, half brocoli quiche, roast beef, pickles. Alpro raspberry yoghurt. I didn't have my afternoon snack so I've calories left over so I might have a chocolate treat later on.

This is my broccoli quiche.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Briallu said:


> Hi there dwagher ,I keep forgetting that you are five hours behind us in time.Reading about you lighting the furnace reminds me of when my mother used to light the range in the house I grew up in, that was a big cold house but when it was lit we would just sit in front of it toasting bread etc.At one time I can remember my father buying day old chicks and putting them on the top of the range to keep warm.At the moment my spare room is cluttered like yours and needs tidying so I am going to do that this week before my grandson comes home for the May holiday,I expect I'll find things I've forgotten I have.Hope it was'nt toopainful at the dentist for your husband.


I love the fire. It's so warm and cozy. the chair where I do most of my knitting sits in front of the fireplace. But it's been a long winter and I am ready to get the fireplace cleaned up and the area where we keep wood in the house cleaned. Firewood is so messy and dirty. Electricty here is so expensive and I am so bull-headed about turning the furnace on. We keep the fire burning all night during the winter months. Saves money. The first winter we moved here and the first month I got the electric bill I just about went through the roof! So I figure I'll burn the wood it's alot cheaper. We start burning around the end of Sept/early October into early May. 
I imagine Wales to be a very pretty country. I've never travelled outside of the US. My travels are limited to the Discovery Channel and National Geographic :thumbup: 
Were you born in Wales ?


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> I'm back on track again now I think thanks. I also make a cheat pea and ham soup. When we have a gammon joint I always cook it in my pressure cooker so I use the stock off that and add a tin of Aldi mushy peas and blend. My blender is years old, it's a Moulinex, company long gone, basic hand blender/whisk. They sell them in places like Tescos. If there are veggies left I do the same thing.
> Porridge for breakfast, morning snack banana, lunchtime, ham salad, grapes. Evening, jacket potato, half brocoli quiche, roast beef, pickles. Alpro raspberry yoghurt. I didn't have my afternoon snack so I've calories left over so I might have a chocolate treat later on.
> 
> This is my broccoli quiche.


That's looks deeeelicious :thumbup: Looks like it could be in a magazine. What is 'gammon joint'?


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> aw thanks Donna, i hope you're not having too much problem with your knees, i think a lot of people don't understand just how much it can affect you, if they see you walking one day then the next with a stick etc, i had one "friend" who thought i was making it all up, needless to say we're not friends anymore LOL.
> 
> Well crafting is going well so far, just made my first set of stitch markers and about to make a few more sets hehe they are soooo easy to make
> these are the first ones.....


Those are so neat. I may have to try them.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I thought I liked bananas but mine is only 1 a day, occasionally 2.


Dh was eating them like a monkey


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Good morning Janet. That was me. I now see a lot of exchange regarding potassium. and all that is good for people with relative healthy kidneys. Glad you shared my info with your husband and he took the step to discuss with his Dr. :thumbup: Wishing you a good day as well.
> Donna[/quote
> 
> Hi thanks again, hope you are having a good day, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I'm back on track again now I think thanks. I also make a cheat pea and ham soup. When we have a gammon joint I always cook it in my pressure cooker so I use the stock off that and add a tin of Aldi mushy peas and blend. My blender is years old, it's a Moulinex, company long gone, basic hand blender/whisk. They sell them in places like Tescos. If there are veggies left I do the same thing.
> Porridge for breakfast, morning snack banana, lunchtime, ham salad, grapes. Evening, jacket potato, half brocoli quiche, roast beef, pickles. Alpro raspberry yoghurt. I didn't have my afternoon snack so I've calories left over so I might have a chocolate treat later on.
> 
> This is my broccoli quiche.


Hi, my cake turned out perfect, I lined the pans with wax paper, a heavy spray of cooking spray and floured it up with gf flour, will frost it tomorrow as that is my bday, yes, we get cadbury chocolates here, my husband is ok with his three bananas and he listens to his dr and nj by car is about an eight hr drive and me and dh have anxiety issues and freak some on hwys so we don't visit often, he has his mother and two sisters there and plane tickets cost too much and ds doesnt drive, afraid to, maybe when my 14 yr old dd gets her driver license she will drive us!, hope your day is going well, I am off to cook dinner now, a lite fish nite dinner, your friend janet


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kittenosmall said:


> dwagner said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Janet. That was me. I now see a lot of exchange regarding potassium. and all that is good for people with relative healthy kidneys. Glad you shared my info with your husband and he took the step to discuss with his Dr. :thumbup: Wishing you a good day as well.
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://potassiumrichfoods.com/potassium-rich-foods-list/

Thank You for posting this. My hubby has the opposite problem too much postassium he had to cut back. I didn't realize how much tomatoes has. He usually has his physical in Oct. when tomatoes are ending. But before that they were at their peak in our area. He blamed me for making him eat so healthy.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Aah yes, tomatoes. .my husband's favorites. These too are on his DO NOT eat list since he started dialysis. Lately though, seems like he eats whatever he wants. So be it . . .


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I never knew that tomatoes was high in potassium ,I love them especially the home grown ones.I was able to buy in Morrisons last week tomatoes grown on the vine from Herefordshire.They were lovely.
Your quiche looked so good .How did you do it Christine? 
You made me laugh again Janet saying that your DH was eating the bananas like a monkey. Does he eat them whole or mash them up? Remember we all want a piece of that chocolate cake tomorrow haha.I didn't realise that NJ' was so far from NY,


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone! Can you believe I am checking in for the first time today! A couple of comments...
A friend of mine refered to her dog as ADHD - "a delightfully happy dog".
Welcome newcomer, Donna. Good to have another voice added!
And, thanks, Christine 4321 for you thoughts on my staying in touch with family abroad. No, I don't use SKYPE, but beyond my sister's relaxed approach to staying in touch, it's the time zone that seems to kill us. The three of us in North America will continue to try...
And now I'm butting in with a personal thing - The next time we call her will be this coming weekend. Myself and the Ontario sisters and families are heading to Halifax for the Battle of the Atlantic ceremonies. Dad's ashes are being "committed to the sea" on Sunday. I've had my cranky pants on all week --NOT looking forward to this although it will be my first time in Halifax and I am looking forward to that.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I never knew that tomatoes was high in potassium ,I love them especially the home grown ones.I was able to buy in Morrisons last week tomatoes grown on the vine from Herefordshire.They were lovely.
> Your quiche looked so good .How did you do it Christine?
> You made me laugh again Janet saying that your DH was eating the bananas like a monkey. Does he eat them whole or mash them up? Remember we all want a piece of that chocolate cake tomorrow haha.I didn't realise that NJ' was so far from NY,


What is a gammon joint. It can be called a bacon joint, it's a cut if meat off the leg of pork that has been cured. They can be plain or smoked. I always soak mine in water for a couple of hours, then pour off the water before cooking in fresh water, they can be salty otherwise,don't add any salt when cooking. You can roast in the oven with a honey glaze. If I was cooking that way I would cook in my pressure cooker first in some cheap cola then put in the roasting tin with a honey glaze.

We used to say that my son would eventually swing from trees the amount if bananas he used to eat and I think he sickened himself if them, at about 5 he just stopped eating them. Then it was apples.
I love tomatoes as well, but not during the winter, they're tasteless. We usually grow outdoor tomatoes and the year before last we grew the Big Boy variety and we had tomatoes the size if oranges.

My quiche is a Hairy Bikers Diet one, 245 calories, but I've reduced it to about 235 I think. You line a dish with 4 sheets Filo Pastry. I brush olive oil not butter between the layers. The recipe says 5 rashers of bacon but I find 3 is ok. I cut it into small pieces and chop an onion and lightly fry. The small amount of fat on the bacon is enough to cook the onions but if not I just spray the pan with oil. I put some broccoli in a bowl and cook in the microwave for a few minutes, sometimes I use asparagus, and drain. You mix about a tablespoon of corn flour with milk to make a white sauce, add small shake of salt and black pepper and cook, take it off the heat to allow it to cool slightly and add 2/3 beaten eggs depending on size, and mix in. Put Brocolli, onions and bacon in flan, pour over sauce. Grate 25grms mature half fat cheese and put on the top. Cook in oven 200degrees, don't know gas, until set and lightly brown.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you Christine for the recipe.I have most of the ingredients in the house but I don't have the Filo pastry or olive oil so I will get that tomorrow evening when I go shopping.Can I use frozen broccoli as I always have that in the freezer?k


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

We live approximately 2 hrs drive away from our kids, I haven't got any brothers or sisters and most of my cousins and 1 remaining aunt also live about 2hrs away. It's not far on the motorways but I think it's the cost that stops families visiting in the UK more than distance. When we went to my sons last week for the day it cost us £30 in fuel. Your countries are so large it's distance. We sometimes drive to Spain and it takes us 24 hrs with an overnight stop, both of us driving. That's us going across Europe the same as you just travelling across your own country. The whole of the UK would fit into one of your states.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Thank you Christine for the recipe.I have most of the ingredients in the house but I don't have the Filo pastry or olive oil so I will get that tomorrow evening when I go shopping.Can I use frozen broccoli as I always have that in the freezer?k


That's what I use, it doesn't take as long to cook as fresh.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I should have added that I don't like tomatoes in the winter either as they come from abroad .My next door neighbour used to grow the Big boy tomatoes,she used to stuff them and cook under the grill.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I should have added that I don't like tomatoes in the winter either as they come from abroad .My next door neighbour used to grow the Big boy tomatoes,she used to stuff them and cook under the grill.


I like doing that as well, it's nice for a change at lunchtime. We have spent time in the garden today as its been quite warm. My husband went and cut my mothers lawns and dug the flower beds over in the front and put weed killer on the dandelions that have sprung up in her block paving. Lot more flower beds in the back so they will get done next week. He cut our lawns yesterday. I cut back some of the shrubs in our garden today and had a general potter. It's nice to see the plants starting to poke their heads out of the ground. Our winter pansies are now in flower and daffs, tulips and hyacinths that are in pots are just looking lovely. All the seeds we started are now through, just want some good weather now.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well Janet, it's now Wednesday here so here's wishing you a very happy birthday.  :thumbup: and it lights out.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Christine. A pork joint. huh, interesting. Your chiche recipe sounds good and easy. I'll have to give that a try. I've never used phylo dough for chiche before. I've always just made with a pie crust. the phylo would make it lighter. Thanks


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Briallu said:


> I should have added that I don't like tomatoes in the winter either as they come from abroad .My next door neighbour used to grow the Big boy tomatoes,she used to stuff them and cook under the grill.


Seems to me, anymore tomatoes just don't taste the same as they did when I was a child. Most of the ones we buy in the stores are grown in hot houses and are tastless. In the summertime we get these large tomatoes which are locally grown, their name has eluded me at the moment. We buy them from little local produce stands. Oh, my husband just said they are called Heirloom Tomatoes. They're big and juicy.
My Grandmother use to make tomatoe preserves. (a sweet tomatoe jam) That is one of my favorite memories of my granny. So, a couple of years ago I try to duplicate the recipe. I got close, but the jam just didn't set up quite right. But it was still good on a biscuit


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Cathy, I love that!! ADHD :lol: How cute is that. I'll have to share that one with my friends with dogs!. :lol:


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> Thanks Christine. A pork joint. huh, interesting. Your chiche recipe sounds good and easy. I'll have to give that a try. I've never used phylo dough for chiche before. I've always just made with a pie crust. the phylo would make it lighter. Thanks


They also make meat pies with a pizza dough which reduces the calories, no fat added.
We bought some nice chutneys from a Continental Market a couple of weeks ago. one was Hot Rhubarb and Chilli and the other was Pineapple, Red Pepper and Roasted Cumin Seed and they are delicious.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> hi ladies, another new day
> 
> it's been lovely and sunny here today and i have finally started to get a little relief from the RA/Fybro/whatever it is i have LOL. altho not too much after what happened.....
> 
> ...


Hi, I felt so bad for you being in so much pain after reading your post. Not knowing if it would help you or not but have you ever looked into cold laser therapy,? I go once a week at a pain clinic for my knee and it has helped a lot, it is just a hand held infrared painless thing they hold on skin in two spots for me by knee or wherever it hurts and it does seem to keep my pain in check, pain never gone tho, I have fibro too and take lyrica, it has worked wonders, if you don't already take it look into it, my main problems aare the knee pain, fibro and a general exhaustion that probably comes from my really bad anxiety which I also take meds for and I am so stiff when I first get up but I am older than you 57 today, not celebrating my old age, but you are younger than me, should not be in so much pain, check into cokd laser therapy if you have somewhere near you that does that, it is not available widely as of yet I don't think but my pain clinic is basically around the corner, if they ever cured me I could walk there, but I can't even walk down to end of street without one of my devices, cane, whatever, as I call them, feel better, your friend, janet


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Just calling in to say Happy Birthday Janet May you have many more of them.I will be back later.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> Well Janet, it's now Wednesday here so here's wishing you a very happy birthday.  :thumbup: and it lights out.


Hi there, oh thanks so much for remembering, tho I am getting old 57 tho in my mind still feel 21, always joke when will I grow up I just keep getting older!

Told 14 yr old dd that all I want from her for my bday is not to have to drive her to school, I have a whole thread out on that, people helping, unfortunately, nothing is working and I drive her most days, she is running late but I told her to hurry. Dh and ds remembered my bday, can't wait to eat that perfectly uncrumbled choc. gf cake later with dark chocolate lowfat ice cream,then the diet starts again when the cakes gone lol, your friend janet, have a happy day


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Just calling in to say Happy Birthday Janet May you have many more of them.I will be back later.[/quot
> 
> Hi, thank you for remembering! I will not be able to knit all day which would have been the perfect birthday for me, have an appt at the pain clinic for my cold laser for knee, then, I tremble with anxiety disorder as I write this, will get on hwy and try to find the new hs my dd will go to in fall, its too far side roads but fifteen min each way hwy, but oh how I hate those hwys and speeding and getting lost, but it must be done esp if she continues on with her habit of missing bus and having me drive her to school, a whole thread on that, anyway thanks again, hope you have a nice day, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Hi Janet, well the day is okay, got the guest room cleaned up, my husbands friend is coming for a few days visit and I still had Christmas stuff on the bed. :lol: I'm not in a very good mood. Husband is being a brat (to put it kindly), I truely think the dialysis as well as probably other health issues causes him to be cantankerous (not sure if I spelled that right) . I just have to bite my lip today and not say anything that might cause him to 'go off'. Think I'll just take a knitting break. :|


Hi there, a knitting break was what you needed, hope things go better today, I am not having a very nice bday so far, told dd that the Only bday gift I want from her is to not miss the bus and have to drive her to school, well bus should be here in two min, she's not even dressed, a great start to my day, having to drive her on my bday, but shouldn't complain, you are having a hard time right now, wish I could help somehow, your friend janet, and there goes that bus......


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Janet. I hope it's a good one!
Cathy


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, I have read this forum from the start. Sometimes, even being surrounded by others, you can be lonely. I struggle from not fitting in. All my life I have felt like the proverbial square peg. I have always been shy and afraid of people. I can force myself to talk to people, but find I never know what to talk about. I do better if the other person carries the conversation and is a big talker. I practice conversations in my head and then still screw them up. Family gatherings or any type of gathering is hard for me. I don't know how to fit in. I feel like an outsider looking in. Its always awkward. I appreciate the ladies who keep saying get out into the world. Join something. But when you live in a very rural area, that choice is not always as good of an option as if you live in a big city. I want to go out and help, and be a part of this world, but am afraid.
But, thank you for this forum. It helps those of us who feel like this, to know we are not alone. And sometimes that is all we need to know.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Happy Birthday, Janet. I hope it's a good one!
> Cathy[/quote
> 
> hi, thank you for remembering, you have a good day too! Your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

catladybug8355 said:


> Hi, I have read this forum from the start. Sometimes, even being surrounded by others, you can be lonely. I struggle from not fitting in. All my life I have felt like the proverbial square peg. I have always been shy and afraid of people. I can force myself to talk to people, but find I never know what to talk about. I do better if the other person carries the conversation and is a big talker. I practice conversations in my head and then still screw them up. Family gatherings or any type of gathering is hard for me. I don't know how to fit in. I feel like an outsider looking in. Its always awkward. I appreciate the ladies who keep saying get out into the world. Join something. But when you live in a very rural area, that choice is not always as good of an option as if you live in a big city. I want to go out and help, and be a part of this world, but am afraid.
> But, thank you for this forum. It helps those of us who feel like this, to know we are not alone. And sometimes that is all we need to know.


Hi, you are definitely not alone, I don't do well in groups either and am a bit shy until I have warmed up to someone, you have all kinds of friends and support right here, write me any time, your friend, janet


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Janet hope you have a really nice day and enjoy your cake  
mags
x


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there, a knitting break was what you needed, hope things go better today, I am not having a very nice bday so far, told dd that the Only bday gift I want from her is to not miss the bus and have to drive her to school, well bus should be here in two min, she's not even dressed, a great start to my day, having to drive her on my bday, but shouldn't complain, you are having a hard time right now, wish I could help somehow, your friend janet, and there goes that bus......


 :thumbup: JANET!!! It's your Birthday!!!!! HAPPY HAPPY Birthday to YOU :thumbup: I'm sorry that so far it hasn't been the best. BUT let's make it better. ALL your friends here are wishing you a Happy Birthday and singing a song just for you!
Happy, happy, happy birthday my Dear!! Put a song in your heart and keep it there. 
I'm off early this morning, hubby has a Dr. appt regarding his feet, before dialysis. So today will be extra long, but I'll check in when we get home this evening. 
HUGS to you!!!!!!!!!
Donna


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

catladybug8355 said:


> Hi, I have read this forum from the start. Sometimes, even being surrounded by others, you can be lonely. I struggle from not fitting in. All my life I have felt like the proverbial square peg. I have always been shy and afraid of people. I can force myself to talk to people, but find I never know what to talk about. I do better if the other person carries the conversation and is a big talker. I practice conversations in my head and then still screw them up. Family gatherings or any type of gathering is hard for me. I don't know how to fit in. I feel like an outsider looking in. Its always awkward. I appreciate the ladies who keep saying get out into the world. Join something. But when you live in a very rural area, that choice is not always as good of an option as if you live in a big city. I want to go out and help, and be a part of this world, but am afraid.
> But, thank you for this forum. It helps those of us who feel like this, to know we are not alone. And sometimes that is all we need to know.


Were you me in another life? Or are we one mind sharing two bodies? You just wrote a perfect description of me. I can feel free here because the moment I say something wrong, I can cancel my membership and no one will know who I really am.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Nanknit, I like the looks of your home.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

I think lots of people feel like that they just dont admit it i often feel like it . At 57 yrs old now i just accept thats the way i am and always will be .I dont like large gatherings never have always feel out of place for some reason. We are all different though and the world would be boring if we were all the same


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


Yep, it makes us feel better to talk to somebody, but I don't much like to call anybody, so I enjoy reading what people here have to say. At church, we have had a ladies' Bible study for the past 10 weeks, and that was good, getting to know a few women, not just superficially. Bible study is over till the fall. I am glad that I live near town. I was raised in the country, and there was NOTHING to do but read.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

jlschulke said:


> Nanknit, I like the looks of your home.


I truly wish this were my permanent home.....my 'man friend' (we are too old to be called boy/girl friends) lives here. He loves it, wouldn't live anywhere else. The wild life he shares his little patch of ground with is vast. There are even kangaroos that periodically bound past. I go and stay with him over the weekend then return to my place on Monday. A true slice of heaven, I am so lucky.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

When I was younger I used to feel like every time I opened my mouth the wrong thing came out. Now I don't care as much as I did, I just try to go by the rules ...and I don't know who's rules they are, and I won't get them all right but... Does it need to be said? Is it true? Does it hurt anyone? For me the last one is the most important one. Being mindful of others' feelings is like using manners - there's no good reason not to.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Anybody is free to speak on KP within reason. So far, I didn't kick off and I'm talking on and off all the time. Great Bunch here, I was even fortunate enough to meet a few in person. I would say this site will be a way for you to meet others. Another way is through the swaps I met some really nice people and on the other hand not so nice. But on the whole very generous people.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> Happy Birthday Janet hope you have a really nice day and enjoy your cake
> mags
> x


Hi thank you, I did! Diet begins again today, anyone wanna go on a diet with me, I need to lose 40 yikes lbs, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> :thumbup: JANET!!! It's your Birthday!!!!! HAPPY HAPPY Birthday to YOU :thumbup: I'm sorry that so far it hasn't been the best. BUT let's make it better. ALL your friends here are wishing you a Happy Birthday and singing a song just for you!
> Happy, happy, happy birthday my Dear!! Put a song in your heart and keep it there.
> I'm off early this morning, hubby has a Dr. appt regarding his feet, before dialysis. So today will be extra long, but I'll check in when we get home this evening.
> HUGS to you!!!!!!!!!
> Donna


Hi, thank you so much with all your troubles to remember me, hope things will go better for you with your husband, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

morningdew said:


> I think lots of people feel like that they just dont admit it i often feel like it . At 57 yrs old now i just accept thats the way i am and always will be .I dont like large gatherings never have always feel out of place for some reason. We are all different though and the world would be boring if we were all the same


Hi, I am 57 too and was always a shy child and even now try to blend into the woodwork when out, which is hard with my platinum blonde hair, tho I am very friendly and will talk to just about anyone, in lines, tell my life stories to cashiers, but it isn't really the real me, the real me wants to hide and I feel so free here with all you wonderful people, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> Happy Birthday Janet hope you have a really nice day and enjoy your cake
> mags
> x


Hi thank you, the cake was sooooo good, wish I could share you a piece, thanks for remembering me, your friend janet


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

morning Janet, glad you enjoyed your cake. 

Been reading about some of you being shy and not that outgoing, well that "was" me still is to a certain extent but then i did something drastic to try and overcome my shyness LOL> 

i went along to my local community radio station and volunteered. I ended up doing 2 shows on my own every week and going to interview rock bands, it was AWESOME lol. Sadly i don't do that right now because my health started going downhill but i do hope one day to get back to doing it. 
It's a case of faking it until you make it  even tho i was quaking inside i did it anyway lol and eventually you get to the point where you may still be nervous but nowhere near as nervous as you were before.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

its not so nice out today so a day at home knitting and making more stitch markers is on the cards. 
Had my liver scan yesterday and all seems well according to the lady who did the scan so fingers crossed that's the case.  

my youngest is off school today with viral tonsilitis and my eldest is on a day off work and even tho it's only 11:30am they are doing my head in already lmao, they are bickering as sisters do. Gonna have to try and find things to keep them both busy and out of each other's hair  

Hope you all have a lovely day
mags
x


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am also 57. And, thanks, everyone for making me feel like I belong. There is something about feeling a connection with others that understand what you feel. Its a good feeling.
One of my goals this year is to "make" myself post online. Honestly, it scares me as much as having to talk to people. I don't even post on my facebook. Just goofy pictures. Posting yesterday put the fear in my belly. And still is today, but I will get through this. Thank you for listening to my fears. 
I did it! hurrah!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> morning Janet, glad you enjoyed your cake.
> 
> Been reading about some of you being shy and not that outgoing, well that "was" me still is to a certain extent but then i did something drastic to try and overcome my shyness LOL>
> 
> ...


Hi there, good for you, you were very brave , no way could I do that, would be quaking in my unfinished socks!your friend, janet


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there, good for you, you were very brave , no way could I do that, would be quaking in my unfinished socks!your friend, janet


hehe well the way i saw it was this.....
i was in a little box room with no one else with me, no one could see me talking or working all the buttons and stuff and i could convince myself i was talking to no one LOL so there wasn't that much "pressure" on me and if i was struggling to talk about something, i could just play a song instead LOL, i'm pretty sure the first dozen or so shows i did had very little talking and a LOT of music hahahaha. I could also pretend i was someone else and not myself if that makes sense lol .

i WAS quaking in my boots for the first few weeks but it did get easier to do over time.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> its not so nice out today so a day at home knitting and making more stitch markers is on the cards.
> Had my liver scan yesterday and all seems well according to the lady who did the scan so fingers crossed that's the case.
> 
> my youngest is off school today with viral tonsilitis and my eldest is on a day off work and even tho it's only 11:30am they are doing my head in already lmao, they are bickering as sisters do. Gonna have to try and find things to keep them both busy and out of each other's hair
> ...


Hi, glad your scan turned out well, keep the kiddies busy so you can knit, how do you make stitch markers? Sounds interesting, can you tell me how you do it? I just bought a pack of those clover self locking markers, they work fine but I would love something cute, does this involve beads, not good with beads and would you believe I belong to a bead kit a month club to make beautiful earrings, etc, haven't eveen done one kit yet, can't find my case of plier thingys but always say I'll cancel but if I cancel and get into it and rejoin they would start me off with the first kit I already have, also belong to annies knit monthly and mary maxim knit, switched yesterday from crochet club to knit bc I find I like to knit more tho know a beginner level of crochet, made a couple of crocheted scarves out of that new yarn that ruffles, a few rows and your done, but I could have knit these also, hope you will enjoy a happy knitting day, your friend janet who plans to knit also


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

catladybug8355 said:


> I am also 57. And, thanks, everyone for making me feel like I belong. There is something about feeling a connection with others that understand what you feel. Its a good feeling.
> One of my goals this year is to "make" myself post online. Honestly, it scares me as much as having to talk to people. I don't even post on my facebook. Just goofy pictures. Posting yesterday put the fear in my belly. And still is today, but I will get through this. Thank you for listening to my fears.
> I did it! hurrah!


Hi there, I am 57 also and have a severe panic anxiety order but one thing I have learned is you have to face your fears, giving in will make you even more afraid, just take that tiny step and before you know it your steps will grow, should follow my own advice, have several fears I've yet to master but come on here and post away, I love it here, everyone makes me feel like I'm part of a big family and you deserve to be in this family too! Your friend, jabet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> hehe well the way i saw it was this.....
> i was in a little box room with no one else with me, no one could see me talking or working all the buttons and stuff and i could convince myself i was talking to no one LOL so there wasn't that much "pressure" on me and if i was struggling to talk about something, i could just play a song instead LOL, i'm pretty sure the first dozen or so shows i did had very little talking and a LOT of music hahahaha. I could also pretend i was someone else and not myself if that makes sense lol .
> 
> i WAS quaking in my boots for the first few weeks but it did get easier to
> ...


Hi, still think you were V E R Y brave!your friend, janet


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, glad your scan turned out well, keep the kiddies busy so you can knit, how do you make stitch markers? Sounds interesting, can you tell me how you do it? I just bought a pack of those clover self locking markers, they work fine but I would love something cute, does this involve beads, not good with beads and would you believe I belong to a bead kit a month club to make beautiful earrings, etc, haven't eveen done one kit yet, can't find my case of plier thingys but always say I'll cancel but if I cancel and get into it and rejoin they would start me off with the first kit I already have, also belong to annies knit monthly and mary maxim knit, switched yesterday from crochet club to knit bc I find I like to knit more tho know a beginner level of crochet, made a couple of crocheted scarves out of that new yarn that ruffles, a few rows and your done, but I could have knit these also, hope you will enjoy a happy knitting day, your friend janet who plans to knit also


yep i am using beads at the mo, but working on some other cute stuff as well. Can't believe how easy it is, my eldest has suggested i sell the ones i am making now which is a darn good idea hehe  (well it will give me some extra money to buy yarn right? lol)

i did a search on google on how to make them but this is the link i thought was the best.....
http://handmadebyknottygal.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/easy-to-make-knitting-stitch-markers.html


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

Janet, I am also gluten free. I have a great chocolate cake recipe if you don't mind baking from scratch. So much better then those gluten free box mixes.

I have fought to face my fears my whole life, it seems. But as I get older, it seems harder to do. Sometimes I think I understand why some people become recluses. But, forward and on to new adventures.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone. I don't have much time this am, hubby has another appt for a pulmonary test. So we'll be off here is just a few. Janet, glad you had a good BD :thumbup: Have lots to say and no time to say :lol: I'll try to catch up later.
Hope everyone has a GREAT day :thumbup: 
Donna


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

i think this is a really good site for people able to chat away about things as well as helping each other with their craft problems, if i am feeling bored or down i always go on here its so interesting .also i think it shows you no matter where people live they all have their problems.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> yep i am using beads at the mo, but working on some other cute stuff as well. Can't believe how easy it is, my eldest has suggested i sell the ones i am making now which is a darn good idea hehe  (well it will give me some extra money to buy yarn right? lol)
> 
> i did a search on google on how to make them but this is the link i thought was the best.....
> http://handmadebyknottygal.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/easy-to-make-knitting-stitch-markers.html


Hi, looks like you have to have some basic beading knowledge to make these even tho I have several bead kits from a club I have never made them bc I can't find my tool storage thing where the pliers, etc. are, bet they go quick if you know what you are doing or are they hard at first?your friend, 
Janet


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

It's been a lovely day here today. It's shopping and pub day on Thursdays. It's my diet treat. I had a Sizzling Steak and chips, onion rings, mushrooms and salad, well not exactly salad, 1 tomato. My husband and my mother had treacle sponge and custard but I was very good and didn't have a pudding. I've been knitting a cardigan for Willow that I really like and I am sticking to it but I hate doing it. I don't like working with charts and I've never unpicked anything as much as I've done with this. There won't be a second. Husband went fishing yesterday and caught about 40 fish, best day ever and I decided it was time to make my kitchen curtains. I've had the material since last summer but started making bridesmade dresses and never got started again. We had a bit of a surprise last night, no particular reason my husband logged onto our joint bank account and found one of our cards had been cloned. They had taken out £500 + on purchases showing USA, Sweden, and other places. Rang the bank helpline and they stopped the cards. We then had to get in touch again this morning and fortunately the bank has refunded the money today. We have no idea how its happened as we don't use the cards for this account very often.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

catladybug8355 said:


> Janet, I am also gluten free. I have a great chocolate cake recipe if you don't mind baking from scratch. So much better then those gluten free box mixes.
> 
> I have fought to face my fears my whole life, it seems. But as I get older, it seems harder to do. Sometimes I think I understand why some people become recluses. But, forward and on to new adventures.


Hi, glad to meet a fellow gluten free person! Maybe next birthday I can get your recipe, back on my diet now. I too have fought hard to face my fears, I have severe panic anxiety disorder with agoraphobia, claustrophobia, ocd and mild depression, I have been this way as far back even as a child, I am now 57 , I didn't seek medication treatent until I was almost 40 so I know what its like if you ever want to talk, my medications help me tremendously, wo them I probably would never drive or go in a store, I am determined to fight this and as I've gotten older I've learned to accept myself for who I am and as long as I am acting appropriately in public I really don't care anymore what people think of me, I try to be nice but if someone is rude to me I just let it go, not everyone will like you and I meet plenty of people who do like me, just be yourself, don't care what others think, as long as you are acting as if you are ok you can go and be whatever you want, you have the same rights as anyone, don't let your anxiety hod you back, use it to push yourself positively forward, you can do it, I know, bc if I can with all my problems anyone can, stay strong, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Good morning everyone. I don't have much time this am, hubby has another appt for a pulmonary test. So we'll be off here is just a few. Janet, glad you had a good BD :thumbup: Have lots to say and no time to say :lol: I'll try to catch up later.
> Hope everyone has a GREAT day :thumbup:
> Donna


Hi, thank you, hope things went well for your husband, your friend, janet:


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> yep i am using beads at the mo, but working on some other cute stuff as well. Can't believe how easy it is, my eldest has suggested i sell the ones i am making now which is a darn good idea hehe  (well it will give me some extra money to buy yarn right? lol)
> 
> i did a search on google on how to make them but this is the link i thought was the best.....
> http://handmadebyknottygal.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/easy-to-make-knitting-stitch-markers.html


Love your stitch markers. I tried to buy some a while ago and when I asked in shops they looked at me blanc. My stitch markers are ponytail elastics. You should do well in selling them.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

morningdew said:


> i think this is a really good site for people able to chat away about things as well as helping each other with their craft problems, if i am feeling bored or down i always go on here its so interesting .also i think it shows you no matter where people live they all have their problems.


Hi, I agree, I feel like I have found a huge bunch of friends, I love it here! Your friend, janet


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> It's been a lovely day here today. It's shopping and pub day on Thursdays. It's my diet treat. I had a Sizzling Steak and chips, onion rings, mushrooms and salad, well not exactly salad, 1 tomato. My husband and my mother had treacle sponge and custard but I was very good and didn't have a pudding. I've been knitting a cardigan for Willow that I really like and I am sticking to it but I hate doing it. I don't like working with charts and I've never unpicked anything as much as I've done with this. There won't be a second. Husband went fishing yesterday and caught about 40 fish, best day ever and I decided it was time to make my kitchen curtains. I've had the material since last summer but started making bridesmade dresses and never got started again. We had a bit of a surprise last night, no particular reason my husband logged onto our joint bank account and found one of our cards had been cloned. They had taken out £500 + on purchases showing USA, Sweden, and other places. Rang the bank helpline and they stopped the cards. We then had to get in touch again this morning and fortunately the bank has refunded the money today. We have no idea how its happened as we don't use the cards for this account very often.


Hope things work better in England than they do here. I had blank checks stolen and spent months telling many companies what had happened and sending them a copy of the police report and a letter from my bank. Even with that, my credit was destroyed.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Everything is ok thanks. It was my husbands debit card that they somehow cloned not credit cards luckily.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> It's been a lovely day here today. It's shopping and pub day on Thursdays. It's my diet treat. I had a Sizzling Steak and chips, onion rings, mushrooms and salad, well not exactly salad, 1 tomato. My husband and my mother had treacle sponge and custard but I was very good and didn't have a pudding. I've been knitting a cardigan for Willow that I really like and I am sticking to it but I hate doing it. I don't like working with charts and I've never unpicked anything as much as I've done with this. There won't be a second. Husband went fishing yesterday and caught about 40 fish, best day ever and I decided it was time to make my kitchen curtains. I've had the material since last summer but started making bridesmade dresses and never got started again. We had a bit of a surprise last night, no particular reason my husband logged onto our joint bank account and found one of our cards had been cloned. They had taken out £500 + on purchases showing USA, Sweden, and other places. Rang the bank helpline and they stopped the cards. We then had to get in touch again this morning and fortunately the bank has refunded the money today. We have no idea how its happened as we don't use the cards for this account very often.


I received a call from my bank last month. Had I authorized a charge for a hotel in Texas? I have never been near Texas. Had to go in and get a new account number. No idea how my number was accessed. The bank refused payment so I hope they got the guys that did it.
Thank goodness the bank notes any unusual charges especially if they are large ones. I get some prescriptions from Canada and the first couple of times the bank called me before paying them. I OKed it so now the payments to that one pharmacy are not questioned.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi,Couldn't get back on last night as I was too tired,I had been to the doctors for my yearly asthma check up , my blood pressure was taken too and that was normal so that was good,I went shopping and done some tidying up in my spare room. 
Glad to read that you enjoyed your birthday Janet.A while ago on TV there was a programme about parents and their children and one of the problems was that the daughter would not get up in time to catch the bus and that the mother had to take her to school, the advice she was given was to call the girl as usual in the morning but if she didn't get up was to go to her bedroom with a jug of cold water and slowly drop some of it on her,she done that once and the following day the girl was up on time. Do you think that would work on your daughter Janet?t
Sorry to read about your Bank problem Christine.Can you remember buying anything on the Internet for them to have stolen your particulars.
You are entitled to have a day off from your diet with your steak and chips.I had *******,peas and potatoes followed by a doughnut so I cheated too but when I weighed this morning I had lost six pounds so my week of eating salad every day paid off.
The weather today and yesterday is sunny and warm so let's hope it will stay that way for a while. Bye.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Hi,Couldn't get back on last night as I was too tired,I had been to the doctors for my yearly asthma check up , my blood pressure was taken too and that was normal so that was good,I went shopping and done some tidying up in my spare room.
> Glad to read that you enjoyed your birthday Janet.A while ago on TV there was a programme about parents and their children and one of the problems was that the daughter would not get up in time to catch the bus and that the mother had to take her to school, the advice she was given was to call the girl as usual in the morning but if she didn't get up was to go to her bedroom with a jug of cold water and slowly drop some of it on her,she done that once and the following day the girl was up on time. Do you think that would work on your daughter Janet?t
> Sorry to read about your Bank problem Christine.Can you remember buying anything on the Internet for them to have stolen your particulars.
> You are entitled to have a day off from your diet with your steak and chips.I had *******,peas and potatoes followed by a doughnut so I cheated too but when I weighed this morning I had lost six pounds so my week of eating salad every day paid off.
> The weather today and yesterday is sunny and warm so let's hope it will stay that way for a while. Bye.


I, thanks for help with dd, but if I put water on her she would freak out, I can't touch her in any way which is so frustrating, with my boys I would just pull them by the feet until they fell off the bed but can't do that with her, it is SO frustrating every morning, she sees her therapist tomorrow, maybe that will help some, thanks for trying to help, your friend, janet


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Hi,Couldn't get back on last night as I was too tired,I had been to the doctors for my yearly asthma check up , my blood pressure was taken too and that was normal so that was good,I went shopping and done some tidying up in my spare room.
> Glad to read that you enjoyed your birthday Janet.A while ago on TV there was a programme about parents and their children and one of the problems was that the daughter would not get up in time to catch the bus and that the mother had to take her to school, the advice she was given was to call the girl as usual in the morning but if she didn't get up was to go to her bedroom with a jug of cold water and slowly drop some of it on her,she done that once and the following day the girl was up on time. Do you think that would work on your daughter Janet?t
> Sorry to read about your Bank problem Christine.Can you remember buying anything on the Internet for them to have stolen your particulars.
> You are entitled to have a day off from your diet with your steak and chips.I had *******,peas and potatoes followed by a doughnut so I cheated too but when I weighed this morning I had lost six pounds so my week of eating salad every day paid off.
> The weather today and yesterday is sunny and warm so let's hope it will stay that way for a while. Bye.


I only use my credit card on line and its a secure Tesco card. When all the details have gone through you have to enter all the Tesco security information as well. This was my husbands HSBC card. The only time i use mine is Aldi shopping and the only time he uses his card is at an ATM machine to draw out cash and that's normally in Tesco. But a few weeks ago he did draw some money out when we were out, so unless the machine was cloning cards we don't know. Between the time we noticed it and reported it and they cancelled the card another £112 had gone out but the bank rang us this morning and told us and they have refunded the money. Pleased you have lost some weight, my weigh in is Sunday, and who could say no to ******* and peas. Now someone is going to wonder why your eating a "******".

I'm making a salmon, prawn, squid and scallop pasta with a curry sauce today. I saw it on James Martins Saturday Kitchen last week with Monica Galetti. I already had the salmon and prawns and they had the frozen squid and scallops on offer in Tesco.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> I, thanks for help with dd, but if I put water on her she would freak out, I can't touch her in any way which is so frustrating, with my boys I would just pull them by the feet until they fell off the bed but can't do that with her, it is SO frustrating every morning, she sees her therapist tomorrow, maybe that will help some, thanks for trying to help, your friend, janet


I tried the water treatment on my son during the school holidays once. He opened his eyes and said "can I have a cup of coffee next time" and went back to sleep.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I tried the water treatment on my son during the school holidays once. He opened his eyes and said "can I have a cup of coffee next time" and went back to sleep.[/quote
> 
> Hi, on the holidays I take a break and let her sleep all day if she wants, have been trying to wake her since 545, sitting upstairs with my nook till about five min ago, she is still not up and bus comes at 720, will she or won't she make it, dh says drive her if she misses it, he won't side with me, he sides with her but next yr she will be in hs and she got accepted in this really great school , only problem is its over thirty min away unless I go on hwy, cuts time down, but I have severe panic anxiety disorder,but despite that have been practicing going back and forth to her new school on the hwy, terrified but do it anyway, will be more terrified in the dark in the winter during a buffalo snowstorm and she will have bus service at hs too but she won't get up! She just got up now, but will she be ready in time, this school is five min away no big deal really but its the principle of the thing, its her responsibility not mine and dh should be taking my side, I told him,be her father, not a friend, thanks for listening to my rant, was bottled up, feel better now, your friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I tried the water treatment on my son during the school holidays once. He opened his eyes and said "can I have a cup of coffee next time" and went back to sleep.


Btw have you gotten your kp newletter today, can't remember if I got one yesterday either and I didn't mark it as spam, mayb they re just late today


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

morning all  
well today is dull and dreary here but i have to do some work in the garden. my little dog is a wee bugger and keeps trying to jump the fences into both next door gardens *sigh*, the only thing that will stop him is a 6foot high bamboo screen. So my eldest and i are about to go and get 2 for one side of the garden, hopefully that will be enough to keep him out of that side. (they're not very friendly) 
thankfully the lady on the other side is friendly and doesn't get too annoyed if bailey ends up in her garden but it's still a pain in the butt lol. 
Apart from that, all i have to do is make more puzzle pieces for the blanket for my friend's autism auction and start sewing the pieces together. I've made a lot more stitch markers as well and am looking at setting up an etsy store to sell them on, just have to figure out a price for them first LOL. I'll post some pictures of the ones i've done so far when i get back from the shops and have sorted the garden out. 

hope everyones day is going well so far  
mags
x


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've never had a newsletter. 
The weather was really nice her earlier on and now the sun has gone and its big black clouds. 
My step grandaughter is 12 and she has to get up between 6.30am and 6.45am and then walk to get the school bus which comes at 8.15am to get her to school. She stays with her dad and my daughter on Tuesday and Thursday nights and although its closer to the school she still has a 10/15min walk to the bus stop. It's usually about the time they are going to work so one or the other drops her at the bus stop.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> morning all
> well today is dull and dreary here but i have to do some work in the garden. my little dog is a wee bugger and keeps trying to jump the fences into both next door gardens *sigh*, the only thing that will stop him is a 6foot high bamboo screen. So my eldest and i are about to go and get 2 for one side of the garden, hopefully that will be enough to keep him out of that side. (they're not very friendly)
> thankfully the lady on the other side is friendly and doesn't get too annoyed if bailey ends up in her garden but it's still a pain in the butt lol.
> Apart from that, all i have to do is make more puzzle pieces for the blanket for my friend's autism auction and start sewing the pieces together. I've made a lot more stitch markers as well and am looking at setting up an etsy store to sell them on, just have to figure out a price for them first LOL. I'll post some pictures of the ones i've done so far when i get back from the shops and have sorted the garden out.
> ...


About 43 years ago we had a Labrador cross who was the most loving and patient of dogs. When we had our daughter people kept saying are you getting rid of the dog. No, we'll keep them apart until we can see how he is, and it turned out that she could lie on him, cuddle him and he just accepted her. Sometimes he would go and lie behind the Tv when he wanted a bit of peace but most times he loved her attention. We moved house and it was only a 4ft fence between us and next door and he started jumping it and would go and have a walk on the school field at the bottom of the close. Then he got in with a pack of dogs and would disappear for days then come home in a dreadful state. We tried all ways to keep him in, locking the doors, then if you forgot he could pull down on the handle a few times and get out. He was a nightmare, sometimes he would come back in the early hours of the morning and sit on the front lawn and bark until we let him in. My daughter still loved him and he her but we were not sure what infections he could be bringing back with him, although it was straight in the bath as soon as he got home. We decided to raise the fence from our side and my husband and my father put in stumps and attached trellis across making it 6ft. high. They also raised the drive gates because he would jump them. After they had finished we opened the back door and he must have thought all his Christmases had arrived, he ran straight for the fence and "splat" all 4 legs up against the fence and he slid down it. He walked all along the fence to see if he could get over but no. He walked back to the house spotted the gates and ran, but this time he was able to scramble over and we didn't see him again for a few days. This carried on for a while, him not getting out as much, higher gates, and then he came home the one time continually being sick and we knew enough was enough. We took him to the vets and he examined him and said the kindest thing was to have him put to sleep, he could feel something around his stomach area. We came home with his lead and sat at the kitchen table and just cried. He was such a lovely natured dog and then we had to explain where Tigger had gone to our daughter. We didn't have another dog until my son was about 4. He was bitten by a dog and was petrified of them and he started stuttering, we used to have to cross the road if he saw one in the distance. We had a little Jack Russell pup and within a couple of days they were best if pals. We had her for 12 years.


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

We had a great dog that we had got at the humane society. He was perfectly trained, but was found abandoned. We couldn't figure out why anyone would abandon such a great dog. Someone mentioned maybe his owner had died. We had him for 7 years before he died. He was a big black shaggy dog. When some people saw him, they would run. One UPS driver refused to come up our driveway. But he was the friendliest thing. Now we have 2 little ankle bitters, as the hubby calls them. One is a Pomerainian mix. He is so buttheaded. We put in an underground fence. He doesn't care. Will just run right through it if he wants out bad enough. Hubby thinks we should have named him Bob Barker. Cause he can bark. Good thing we live in the country. But the deer have caught on to him. They will actually stand on the other side of where the fence is buried and ignore his barking. Definitely all bark, no bite.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> christine 47 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried the water treatment on my son during the school holidays once. He opened his eyes and said "can I have a cup of coffee next time" and went back to sleep.[/quote
> ...


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> morning all
> well today is dull and dreary here but i have to do some work in the garden. my little dog is a wee bugger and keeps trying to jump the fences into both next door gardens *sigh*, the only thing that will stop him is a 6foot high bamboo screen. So my eldest and i are about to go and get 2 for one side of the garden, hopefully that will be enough to keep him out of that side. (they're not very friendly)
> thankfully the lady on the other side is friendly and doesn't get too annoyed if bailey ends up in her garden but it's still a pain in the butt lol.
> Apart from that, all i have to do is make more puzzle pieces for the blanket for my friend's autism auction and start sewing the pieces together. I've made a lot more stitch markers as well and am looking at setting up an etsy store to sell them on, just have to figure out a price for them first LOL. I'll post some pictures of the ones i've done so far when i get back from the shops and have sorted the garden out.
> ...


Hi, you made me exhausted reading all that! How do you do it all? I am 57, could never do as much, happy gardening, your dog sounds like a sweetie, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I've never had a newsletter.
> The weather was really nice her earlier on and now the sun has gone and its big black clouds.
> My step grandaughter is 12 and she has to get up between 6.30am and 6.45am and then walk to get the school bus which comes at 8.15am to get her to school. She stays with her dad and my daughter on Tuesday and Thursday nights and although its closer to the school she still has a 10/15min walk to the bus stop. It's usually about the time they are going to work so one or the other drops her at the bus stop.


Hi, you,ve never had a newketter for real? I get mine every morning and it has the date on it from KP, you should get one, it lists all the right now threads going on and new ones, I got mine today, more places for me to butt into! Happy knitting, your friend, janet


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, you made me exhausted reading all that! How do you do it all? I am 57, could never do as much, happy gardening, your dog sounds like a sweetie, your friend, janet


morning Janet 

well it turned out to be a bit of a disaster on the gardening front, i don't feel up to it today so it's going to be left LOL, but yesterday they didn't have any of the fence panels and won't have any until tuesday at the earliest  then it started raining lol so nothing got done in the garden at all hehehe. 
trust me if it was up to me i wouldn't have a garden it would ALL be concrete lol i absolutely HATE gardening.

managing to knit a couple of puzzle pieces and started sewing them all together too, this is gonna take a wee while longer than i anticipated LOL thankfully my friend's moved house and has put the auction back a few weeks so i have more time, a lovely lady from edinburgh is helping me knit the pieces (dizziescot) idk how i'd have managed having to do them all myself lol.

Ah well today we are off to take some rubbish to the tip then it's an afternoon of knitting for me, provided i can get the swelling to go down enough on my left eye *sigh* woke up this morning and i think i have either a stye forming or some kind of infection as my eye is really sore and all swelled up.

lol it never rains but it pours 
mags


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> morning Janet
> 
> well it turned out to be a bit of a disaster on the gardening front, i don't feel up to it today so it's going to be left LOL, but yesterday they didn't have any of the fence panels and won't have any until tuesday at the earliest  then it started raining lol so nothing got done in the garden at all hehehe.
> trust me if it was up to me i wouldn't have a garden it would ALL be concrete lol i absolutely HATE gardening.
> ...


Good morning back at you mags, sorry it rained and you didn't get your gardening done but happy for you bc you didn't want to do it in the first place, right? Can you get a family member or someone to help you, esp. With the heavy work, you must be younger than I am, 57, I couldn't do it all. How nice of you to be knitting these puzzle pieces for autism right? That strikes close to home, my two boys are autistic, 20 yr old severely so, doesn't speak, we had to move him into a group home when he became agressive many yrs ago, I miss him so, we visit the group home every Sunday, he is thriving there and still goes to school until 21 then he will go to a day treatment center, the groups people are just wonderful with the kids, six boys and he gets out into community so much he does more than I do, I could never take him out, he would attack people, he is on a good med right now, my older is 25, has high functioning autism which is calked asoergers syndrome, he seems normal to anyone who wouldn't know but he has severe social disabilities and cannot be around peopke very much, more of a loner, so doesn't work, he gets SSI, tho if he ever feels like he would like to try I encourage him to try taking a course at a colkege in something he might enjoy, he doesn't even drive, he is afraid, and then we have 14 yr old dd whose iq probably is mensa, she is pure genius, she got accepted into this exckusive all girls college prep high school, which i with my severe panic anxiety disorder have just been told there is no bus service, about 20 min ea way hwy on a ckear traffic time, sure will be busier at school times and after school activities are over 530 pm, so I will be out there in the dark in the snow and on the hwy, taking ds with me, he is so good with directions and despite my anxiety I have been forcing myself out there in hwy now end then to find the school and come back, going I go pretty welk but coming back are two tricky areas, I need lots more practice and can only imagine what all the gas fir the car will cost, it costs here in usa new york 40.00 half tank, we will be broke not to mention we had to get two extra credit cards and have stopped our retirement savings to make a dent at paying for this school, she got a scholarship, but not a full one and it is a way pricey school but dh insists she go there she will do extremely well there I am sure but she is a handful esp. Getting up in am, I have a thread out on that topic if you don't know about what I go thru this is already getting too long! What is a tip ?you mean you actually have to take your trash in your car and bring it somewhere. What a pain that must be and we would need several trips, we have two huge totes and recycling bins and its picked up in front of house on fridays but for some reason all the recyclabkes were not picked up yet, maybe today, would hate to drag it back in house, about your eye, sounds like it could be a stye but maybe you overdid the salt last night? I can get some eye swelling after too much salt, put something cokd on it and lie diwn, you do too much! Hope you can get rome knitting done today and have a wonderful day, your friend, janet:


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

aw Janet good for you in getting out there in the car, that's an awesome acheivement for you  

just been to the out of hours doctor as it's a bank holiday weekend here so no regular doctors service, i did try the pharmacy but because i'm newly diabetic she wouldn't give me anything until i'd seen the doc. He thinks i have conjunctivitis so has given me some eye drops, fingers crossed they work. 

We have a local recycling centre (rubbish tip lol) and i find i have to go at least once a month, we're recycling everything we can, but the wheelie bin i have isn't large enough for a family's rubbish, but because it's just me and the 2 girls the council won't give me one of the bigger ones, which is a major pain in the butt. Bins are emptied once every 2 weeks, if it was weekly we would manage no problem, but since they changed it to fortnightly we struggle. 
well i'm off to try and get some knitting done
mags
x


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> aw Janet good for you in getting out there in the car, that's an awesome acheivement for you
> 
> just been to the out of hours doctor as it's a bank holiday weekend here so no regular doctors service, i did try the pharmacy but because i'm newly diabetic she wouldn't give me anything until i'd seen the doc. He thinks i have conjunctivitis so has given me some eye drops, fingers crossed they work.
> 
> ...


Hi again, good you decided to see a dr but sorry you have conjunctivitis, are your eyes all red? I have never had it, think one of my kids may have and got some drops, hope it clears up for you soon. You sure have to go thru a lot of trouble with your garbage, and they should give you a bigger bin, hope you got some knitting done, I am home all day working on my mini practice sock, so far mostly good, when I am done with it I will stuff it and crochet a little lenghth of yarn and give it to kitties after a good roll in the catnip, drives them crazy, so fun to watch lol, your friend janet


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi again, good you decided to see a dr but sorry you have conjunctivitis, are your eyes all red? I have never had it, think one of my kids may have and got some drops, hope it clears up for you soon. You sure have to go thru a lot of trouble with your garbage, and they should give you a bigger bin, hope you got some knitting done, I am home all day working on my mini practice sock, so far mostly good, when I am done with it I will stuff it and crochet a little lenghth of yarn and give it to kitties after a good roll in the catnip, drives them crazy, so fun to watch lol, your friend janet


Hi! Janet! When I first started making socks, I first made a 'practice one too! Did all the elements of the socks, leg was short, but most the heel flap and turn, gusset where to size, then came toe, made short, just enought lenght to do the decreases and toe closure, only made one LOL~
But then on to the 'real' one and it went pretty easy. Now I'm addicted to socks and just finishing up my 5th pair since April.
Today, I'm working outside, have already mowed the lawn, used the edger, refilled bird feeders, and put out their water bath. Now I'm onto washing windows. OH, forgot also clean the kitchen and I'm doing laundry. Hubby has a friend here visiting for the weekend and they went fishing. So glad as hubby loves to fish and hasn't done any since he started dialysis last summer. So this will be good for him, not to mention good for me as I have time alone to work outside in the nice weather. :thumbup: Hope everyone is having a GREAT day!!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> aw Janet good for you in getting out there in the car, that's an awesome acheivement for you
> 
> just been to the out of hours doctor as it's a bank holiday weekend here so no regular doctors service, i did try the pharmacy but because i'm newly diabetic she wouldn't give me anything until i'd seen the doc. He thinks i have conjunctivitis so has given me some eye drops, fingers crossed they work.
> 
> ...


Hi Mags, sorry about you eye problem. Haven't had conjuntivitist, but other issues more stye like. Boy, oh boy did that hurt, hard to do anything when your eyes are swollen and painful. Conjuntivitis is VERY contagious, not to mention you can reinfect your self or get it in the other eye. . .So make sure you don't rub the other eye with your hands.
Hope all gets better!! Take Care, Donna


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm available anytime, I'm 67 and retired, but a crafty freak, so I peruse this site constantly and love the like minded folk out there. I'm also an accredited counsellor and have an understanding of the many problems that beset us all from time to time


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

diakeye said:


> I'm available anytime, I'm 67 and retired, but a crafty freak, so I peruse this site constantly and love the like minded folk out there. I'm also an accredited counsellor and have an understanding of the many problems that beset us all from time to time


When I was working I asked one of our psychiatric nurses why did you chose this branch of nursing and she said basically because I am nosey and I love hearing about other people's lives and ultimately their problems and I like talking. I'm not saying that you are, but maybe that's why she was good at her job.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

What a couple of days I've had. I took my mother to the doctors on Friday, this is a rare thing. The only time she normally goes is in September for her flu injection, but if she has to go for any reason I book a double appointment and she gets an MOT. She was due to go to the chiropodist and when I said I was making an appointment she said her toe was sore. When I looked at it she had a fungal infection on her big toe. I made an appointment for the doctors and then one for the chiropodist next week. When the doctor was looking at her foot she asked her was her leg tender and she said a bit above her ankle. The doctor then said she might have a DVT, She took her BP and said that was high so in view of the combination of the 2 a nurse would visit her at home in the afternoon to take some bloods and then depending on that result they would start her on some blood thinning injections. He also rechecked her BP. which was still raised and made her an appointment for a DOPLA on Friday morning. He contacted the doctor and she rang me to ask me to collect a prescription for some BP tabs and to start her taking them. The blood test was positive so the nurse with the doctor returned at 7.30pm, BP checked again and injection given. The nurse is going in each day to give her an injection and check her BP and she has to go back to see the Doctor after surgery on Tuesday morning. It's going to be a busy week next week so not sure if I will get much knitting done. All she is saying at the moment is I only went about my toe and look at all this fuss and bother, what hasn't registered yet is she could have had a stroke or worse if a clot reached her lungs. She has never really been ill and has no idea what it's like to be ill. I gave up years ago trying to explain why I hadn't vacuumed that day because my arthritis was giving me so much pain.
Husband now awake, I'll go and make a pot of tea, speak later.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Back in bed with cup of tea watching Storage Hunters, love this and Lizard Lick.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Busy busy week for you at least you caught your mums problem in time could have been a lot worse. Hope all goes well


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

morningdew said:


> Busy busy week for you at least you caught your mums problem in time could have been a lot worse. Hope all goes well


That's how I look at it but to her it's an inconvenience. When I went yesterday morning she was preparing her dinner and she said fancy them coming at that time of night. I've usually locked up for the night and I was about to say, I suppose you missed Coronation Street on the TV, but zipped it. She said they're coming again today but not until later on, you're just hanging around waiting for them to come. This is someone who only goes out when I take her, she wasn't going anywhere any way. Well I've had my 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast and I'm off to my mothers, round 2.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Hi! Janet! When I first started making socks, I first made a 'practice one too! Did all the elements of the socks, leg was short, but most the heel flap and turn, gusset where to size, then came toe, made short, just enought lenght to do the decreases and toe closure, only made one LOL~
> But then on to the 'real' one and it went pretty easy. Now I'm addicted to socks and just finishing up my 5th pair since April.
> Today, I'm working outside, have already mowed the lawn, used the edger, refilled bird feeders, and put out their water bath. Now I'm onto washing windows. OH, forgot also clean the kitchen and I'm doing laundry. Hubby has a friend here visiting for the weekend and they went fishing. So glad as hubby loves to fish and hasn't done any since he started dialysis last summer. So this will be good for him, not to mention good for me as I have time alone to work outside in the nice weather. :thumbup: Hope everyone is having a GREAT day!!


Hi there, you sure work hard, I could never keep up, I am 57 am handicapped with a bad knee and heart disease, nothing too strenuous, aren't you glad you didn't ask? Lol, glad dh able to go out to fish, does he actualy catch any that you could cook or he just into the sport of it, if he does catch, who gets stuck, yuk, cleaning those fishies? Hope you take some time out of your busy day today and knit, I am ready to start the toe on my mini sock, can't believe someone else has done this, can't believe I kept doing my size over and over and the the idea hit me like the ton of bricks I needed! ,might, be ready for the real sock if toe and kitchener stitch turn out well, or might want to break in between and knit a washcloth or two, made rwo perfectly I might add for dd bday, she justl loves the,m, dh and ds clamoring for one and I wouldn't mind one myself but mama last around here, happy knitting and possible fish cooking, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Kathie said:


> Have you ever tried just making her walk to school? I used to do that to my kids when they missed the bus. We lived three miles from the grade school and after having to walk it a couple times they got up when they were suppose to. The high school was eleven miles away and if they missed the bus to that school I made them pay for the gas it took to get there and back. It didn't take them long to figure out it was in their best interest to be on time for the bus. I didn't do this the very first time they were late, only for the chronic problems.
> 
> Anyone can be late occasionally.


Hi there, can't really make her walk, it is too far and we live in a hi crime zone, would worry for her safety, doesn't much matter anyways, school will be out in 7 wks I think and her new hs is a private one and just found out they most likely do not have bus service, heck they don't even have a parking lot, building was probably built in 1800,s, it looks like a mansion inside, they even have a fireplace, nothing like a real school but they are the best college prep hs here and they gave her a hefty 4 yr scholarship to attend, we have to chip in a larger bit than we would have liked tho but she will really thrve there, problem is its one half to 45 min side roads busy times and 20-30 min on hwy which I am terrified of, having severe panic anxiety disorder, but getting out on those hwys using the anxiety to motivate me and making practice runs to the school, not looking forward to picking her up after school activities that can go to 530 pm, so I will be on a hwy, in the dark, getting lost, have my gps which spews out inaccurate info, will bring ds, he helped me avoid two possible mistakes coming home tho going I did pretty good, pat on back, he doesnt drive, need lots more practice with this tho as you can imagine dd is over the moon over the no bus thing, I am beyond frustration but dh might help out some after school if he is still around work if she gets out at a strange time otherwise irt all falls on me, if you are interested and you really shouldn't be by now lol there is a whole thread on dd entitled something like, kittenismalls daughter won't get up in the mornings, or something like that, one nice person suggested ice cubes but I am not allowed to touch her in anyway, you can just pray for me every am btween 545 and 720 and hope she makes the bus, sorry went on so long, can't shut up, happy knitting, your friend janet


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi there, you sure work hard, I could never keep up, I am 57 am handicapped with a bad knee and heart disease, nothing too strenuous, aren't you glad you didn't ask? Lol, glad dh able to go out to fish, does he actualy catch any that you could cook or he just into the sport of it, if he does catch, who gets stuck, yuk, cleaning those fishies? Hope you take some time out of your busy day today and knit, I am ready to start the toe on my mini sock, can't believe someone else has done this, can't believe I kept doing my size over and over and the the idea hit me like the ton of bricks I needed! ,might, be ready for the real sock if toe and kitchener stitch turn out well, or might want to break in between and knit a washcloth or two, made rwo perfectly I might add for dd bday, she justl loves the,m, dh and ds clamoring for one and I wouldn't mind one myself but mama last around here, happy knitting and possible fish cooking, your friend, janet


Good morning Janet and everyone. I did manage to do a little bit of knitting yesterday evening. Then was just to tired to continue. Yes, hubby brought home one fishy. NO, I don't clean them. Hubby use to bring them home and clean them in my kitchen sink! Well, that didn't last long :lol: Now he cleans them at the lake. THen put them in our freezer in the garage until he has enough to smoke. He smokes in our smoker, outside. I can say he does a very good job of that. Be'll wait until he has enough to fill the smoker, then I'll vacum pack then. He sends them to friends and family. Most of what he catches is trout, and most people think it's salmon, it's that good! But due to his health he hasn't done that for awhile. I was glad he got to go fishing, it was good for his soul :thumbup: 
I did get my front windows washed yesterday, "I can see clearly now, LOL. Today, is hubby's birthday. My daughter and son-inlaw are coming over and we'll BBQ. Now, they'll be leaving for the coast with their boat to go salmon fishing on Tues. so I'll have my 'granddogs' for 2 weeks. They're great dogs and they love to come to grammie's house! We have a beautiful day here today as was yesterday. My birdfeeders are busy with Grosbeaks and pine sinskins. If I get a chance I may try to get some pictures of the birds on the feeders. The hummingbirds arrived here on Thurs, and I have 3 feeders out for them. Now until the end of summer the feeders are very busy which keeps me busy, LOL
Like you Janet, I never knit for myself. I don't think I own one thing that I did for myself All goes to my daughter or her friends and my friends. Last week I mailed a pair to Texas and to Seattle. Hubby, also ask me when I'm going to knit for myself :lol:


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Good morning Janet and everyone. I did manage to do a little bit of knitting yesterday evening. Then was just to tired to continue. Yes, hubby brought home one fishy. NO, I don't clean them. Hubby use to bring them home and clean them in my kitchen sink! Well, that didn't last long :lol: Now he cleans them at the lake. THen put them in our freezer in the garage until he has enough to smoke. He smokes in our smoker, outside. I can say he does a very good job of that. Be'll wait until he has enough to fill the smoker, then I'll vacum pack then. He sends them to friends and family. Most of what he catches is trout, and most people think it's salmon, it's that good! But due to his health he hasn't done that for awhile. I was glad he got to go fishing, it was good for his soul :thumbup:
> I did get my front windows washed yesterday, "I can see clearly now, LOL. Today, is hubby's birthday. My daughter and son-inlaw are coming over and we'll BBQ. Now, they'll be leaving for the coast with their boat to go salmon fishing on Tues. so I'll have my 'granddogs' for 2 weeks. They're great dogs and they love to come to grammie's house! We have a beautiful day here today as was yesterday. My birdfeeders are busy with Grosbeaks and pine sinskins. If I get a chance I may try to get some pictures of the birds on the feeders. The hummingbirds arrived here on Thurs, and I have 3 feeders out for them. Now until the end of summer the feeders are very busy which keeps me busy, LOL
> Like you Janet, I never knit for myself. I don't think I own one thing that I did for myself All goes to my daughter or her friends and my friends. Last week I mailed a pair to Texas and to Seattle. Hubby, also ask me when I'm going to knit for myself :lol:


Hi, glad you were able to get some work done, knit and not have to clean fish. Finished my mini sock but decrease toe stitches still slanting diagonally to the side, don't know what I am doing wrong, kitchener stitch came out half ok, crocheted a tail on it, rolled it in catnip and gave it to the kitties, they'll get more use out of it than myself lol, started a washcloth for ds between progects, but there is a blue white pattern and if I cast on what they say, an odd number I am one stitch short at end, can these people make typos?, I say yes so ripped out my work for third time and added an extra stitch, looks not really like the pattern nice but its own pattern nice,I'll keep it, no one but me would know it wasn't an intentional pattern, when I get back to socks am using. Decent yarn two at a time two sets dpn and will stop before toe and watch my annies sock video some more, happy knitting, need to be out today, won't get much knitting done, your friend janet


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good morning all. Another beautiful day here, until the sea breeze kicks in. Then I get cold to the bone.

Our hummingbirds haven't shown up yet. Should by the end of the week. Usually there are Baltimore Orioles here by now. They have their own feeder like the hummingbirds. But haven't seen them yet either. We have a pond down back and the past 2 summers we have had Canadian geese and their babies, so we are keeping a look out for them. We would love to have ducks instead of the geese, but it just doesn't happen. Hubby even put decoys and built a duck house.

I managed to knit a couple rows on the blanket I am making.
Enjoy your day all.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

I too would like to join a chat group. I've been forunate enough to meet a fellow KP's that lives within 20 miles of me and we've had lunch once and continue to e mail almost daily.

I'm 66, retired, but working part time during the school year; live alone, don't even have a cat and would like to get to know others with similar interests.

On Quilting Board they have a chat that is open to all.....I've been there a couple of times as a lurker...seems like the same group gets together and looks like fun. I'm not much of a quilter to even take part in the conversations other than talk about UFO's !
Sandy in West GA


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

JusNeedles said:


> I too would like to join a chat group. I've been forunate enough to meet a fellow KP's that lives within 20 miles of me and we've had lunch once and continue to e mail almost daily.
> 
> I'm 66, retired, but working part time during the school year; live alone, don't even have a cat and would like to get to know others with similar interests.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandy, so glad you joined in. I have done a wee bit of quilting, but not even enough to say I'm a quilter,LOL, my sewing machine and I do not get along very well, seems we're always at odds; LOL so I stick with knitting, which I so enjoy! I'm retired too, but now my job is caring for hubby. I lurked in the background on this thread for a couple of days before joining in. I don't have many friends here that I can chat with, so I've enjoy having a group that I can 'vent/unload' and share with is comforting to me. Today will be a busy day, so I won't be around until evening. But I like to check in first this in the am to wish everyone a Happy Day :thumbup: 
I will look forward to hearing more from you!
Donna :thumbup:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

catladybug8355 said:


> Good morning all. Another beautiful day here, until the sea breeze kicks in. Then I get cold to the bone.
> 
> Our hummingbirds haven't shown up yet. Should by the end of the week. Usually there are Baltimore Orioles here by now. They have their own feeder like the hummingbirds. But haven't seen them yet either. We have a pond down back and the past 2 summers we have had Canadian geese and their babies, so we are keeping a look out for them. We would love to have ducks instead of the geese, but it just doesn't happen. Hubby even put decoys and built a duck house.
> 
> ...


Hi catladybud! my hummingbirds just showed up last Wed. and my feeders are busy. We don't have orioles here, but my Evening Grosbeeks have arrived and I enjoy them so much, my feeders are busy. I got a new camera, so I'm looking forward to trying to get some pictures of the hummers at the feeders.
Have a great day,
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, glad you were able to get some work done, knit and not have to clean fish. Finished my mini sock but decrease toe stitches still slanting diagonally to the side, don't know what I am doing wrong, kitchener stitch came out half ok, crocheted a tail on it, rolled it in catnip and gave it to the kitties, they'll get more use out of it than myself lol, started a washcloth for ds between progects, but there is a blue white pattern and if I cast on what they say, an odd number I am one stitch short at end, can these people make typos?, I say yes so ripped out my work for third time and added an extra stitch, looks not really like the pattern nice but its own pattern nice,I'll keep it, no one but me would know it wasn't an intentional pattern, when I get back to socks am using. Decent yarn two at a time two sets dpn and will stop before toe and watch my annies sock video some more, happy knitting, need to be out today, won't get much knitting done, your friend janet


Good morning Janet! Yes, people can make typo's! I read you post regarding you decreases yesterday. I work on circulars, so my stitches are evenly divided on the two needles and so far have'nt had any problems with the toe decreases. Our house guest is getting to leave so I must go and say my goodbyes, etc. but I'll check back in later when we get home from dialysis. Perhaps we can get that decrease issue worked out :thumbup: 
Have A great day!!


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

dwagner said:


> Hi Sandy, so glad you joined in. I have done a wee bit of quilting, but not even enough to say I'm a quilter,LOL, my sewing machine and I do not get along very well, seems we're always at odds; LOL so I stick with knitting, which I so enjoy! I'm retired too, but now my job is caring for hubby. I lurked in the background on this thread for a couple of days before joining in. I don't have many friends here that I can chat with, so I've enjoy having a group that I can 'vent/unload' and share with is comforting to me. Today will be a busy day, so I won't be around until evening. But I like to check in first this in the am to wish everyone a Happy Day :thumbup:
> I will look forward to hearing more from you!
> Donna :thumbup:


I amused myself just today talking about my quilting; or lack there of, and THEN have spent the most part of the morning sewing squares together for a quilt that is being made out of dog neckerchiefs ! I know this lady who has a friend whose died had died and the woman kept all the neckerchief she got when he was groomed....OVER 100....anyway friend asked if I could/would make a quilt and she'd pay me....my friend doesn't have any more money than I do and I told her $100.......thinking that would take care of that ! Well, her daughter offered to pay for the quilt, plus reimburse me for other supplies. I've been dragging my feet for a couple of months and the woman is starting to send me messages about how it is going on the quilt.....will see her on Mother's Day at a function and will take what I have to show her.

I'll have the top pieced together by this weekend but won't have the backing nor batting done.

I only have to work the next 3 weeks until school is out and my master plan is to get sewing room organized and hopefully some fall knitting done. I have yarn for a couple of sweaters that I doubt will get made but I do have to do a Christmas stocking !

Have a great day; have to get ready for work at 1 pm; go by the hospital and visit an old friend who had major surgery last week; when I get home I'll have a bowl of homemade shrimp gumbo and hopefully knit till bedtime.

Thanks for your response.
Sandy


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to read Christine that your mum has health problems.Hope her blood pressure comes down soon.Can I ask her age? My son likes to go fishing too, he says it relaxes him.I spent a nice day yesterday,I went with my son and two grandsons to Brecon,my son has a small boat berthed there so it was the first time for me to go on it.The weather was fine and sunny so that added to the day's enjoyment .It was quite busy there with other people on their boats.We took salad rolls etc.with us so was able to throw some of the left over bread to the little ducks and swans which was on the Canal. There was many people walking along the towpath too.
My eldest grandson gave us a surprise yesterday, he has booked and paid for a week end cruise on the Royal Princess ship calling at Guensey in the Channel Islands. This ship is being launched by Princess Kate on the 12'th of May and we go on the 14'th .It should be a nice weekend away. Reading the reviews on the ship which is huge it has so many things on it.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Good morning Janet! Yes, people can make typo's! I read you post regarding you decreases yesterday. I work on circulars, so my stitches are evenly divided on the two needles and so far have'nt had any problems with the toe decreases. Our house guest is getting to leave so I must go and say my goodbyes, etc. but I'll check back in later when we get home from dialysis. Perhaps we can get that decrease issue worked out :thumbup:
> Have A great day!!


Hi, hope all went welk with the dyalisis, i do have two same size circulars, maybe I should try and make the socks out of those instead of dpns? But would like to do better on dpns before i attempt circulars, more confusion, thanks, your friend janet


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, hope all went welk with the dyalisis, i do have two same size circulars, maybe I should try and make the socks out of those instead of dpns? But would like to do better on dpns before i attempt circulars, more confusion, thanks, your friend janet


Just got home. Beautiful day here today, warm, blue skies, I was able to wear my sandals! Dialysis went ok, he was very heavy with fluid today, they weren't able to get all off, so he will need to be very watchful tomorrow  
Well, Janet I love working on 2 circular needles, I always avoided making socks 'cause of the dpns. Now, it seems like a 'piece of cake'. So when you're ready, maybe I and others can help you out  Hope your day went well. 
Donna


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Just got home. Beautiful day here today, warm, blue skies, I was able to wear my sandals! Dialysis went ok, he was very heavy with fluid today, they weren't able to get all off, so he will need to be very watchful tomorrow
> Well, Janet I love working on 2 circular needles, I always avoided making socks 'cause of the dpns. Now, it seems like a 'piece of cake'. So when you're ready, maybe I and others can help you out  Hope your day went well.
> Donna


Hi, glad dialysis went well for your dh, when, and we are talking awhile here, I am ready to knit on circulars will give you a holler, nice weather here too, guess summer is on the way, wearing shorts already even in buffalo! Happy knitting, your friend janet


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

What a difference a day makes. Its foggy here today. It is supposed to burn off, but sometimes they say that and it doesn't. So lets hope. We really need some rain as the fire danger is high. 

I didn't get any knitting done yesterday. Everyone talking about spring cleaning reminded me I need to do the windows. I had already done the upstairs one, just need to wash the curtains and windows downstairs. Only managed to get the bedroom and bath done. So maybe back at it today.

I tried watching a video on using circular knitting, but didn't understand it. I don't think I am ready for them yet.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

afternoon ladies (well it is here LOL) i hope everyone is well today, haven't posted here in a couple of days cos i have been busy trying to tidy up the house and failing miserably LOL. Not been able to walk properly the past couple of days, you would think with it being lovely and warm and sunny here that it would be helping my health issues but sadly that isn't the case. 

I am so mad today at my rheumatologist. I got a letter this morning saying he's referred me to have my carpal tunnel sorted out as the nerve conduction tests showed considerable pressure on the nerves in both my wrists, the right one being slightly worse than the left. So i'm off to see the orthopeadic surgeon at the end of the month, that's not why i am mad tho. The rest of the letter has got me steaming!! lol he reckons the ultrasound i had on my hands didn't show any problems WELL IT WOULDN'T WOULD IT I HAVEN'T BLOODY HAD IT DONE! sorry i had to shout that the guy is an arse lol. On this basis alone he has decided to disregard TWO other rheumatologist's decisions that i have rheumatoid arthritis and instead remove that from my diagnosis and put fybromialgia instead. So he has advised that i do more regular excersise (even tho i can hardly bloody walk) lose weight and generally pull myself together, adding a note which has seriously pissed me off he says and i quote " clearly weight loss will be beneficial for your joint pain also" He also doesn't want to see me again as he doesn't think i need to!!! ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

he has told me if i feel like i'm getting worse go back to my gp, well i tried to get an appointment with her this morning and i have a 3 week wait !!!! unless it's urgent and then i have to phone back at 8:30 in the morning. maybe then she will be able to refer me back. i tell you i will be on the phone at precisely 8:30 tomorrow morning demanding an urgent appointment, maybe then if she sees i can hardly walk into her office she will take me seriously for once! 

I am so bloody frustrated by this whole situation and wonder why two different consultants can tell me in complete faith that i have rheumatoid arthritis and the treatment i was put on was working, yet this idiot has decided that there's nothing really wrong with me, the whole tone of the letter suggests it's all in my head and if i wasn't so fat then i wouldn't be in pain all the time. Well i have actually been like this in varying degrees since i was 17 years old and a size 6!! so weight has nothing to do with it. (i'm 42 now, 43 in september) and this is basically getting beyond a joke now. 

I just feel i have now been forced to take a huge step backwards in treatment and am getting really fed up having to fight to get proper treatment! I also have housing on my back to get my garden tidied up which it desperatly needs, but because i am having so many problems health wise, i just can't do myself, the gardening company that works with housing is useless, they came out gave me a quote, promised to put it in writing with a payment plan i can afford. That was months ago and they are refusing to return my calls. *sigh* The only reason i need to use this company is because i am on such a low income i can't afford to pay full price for a "normal" gardening company to come and do it for me 

ever get one of those days that seem to last forever???? LOL i need to laugh about it else i would be in a heap in the corner.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Sorry to read Christine that your mum has health problems.Hope her blood pressure comes down soon.Can I ask her age? My son likes to go fishing too, he says it relaxes him.I spent a nice day yesterday,I went with my son and two grandsons to Brecon,my son has a small boat berthed there so it was the first time for me to go on it.The weather was fine and sunny so that added to the day's enjoyment .It was quite busy there with other people on their boats.We took salad rolls etc.with us so was able to throw some of the left over bread to the little ducks and swans which was on the Canal. There was many people walking along the towpath too.
> My eldest grandson gave us a surprise yesterday, he has booked and paid for a week end cruise on the Royal Princess ship calling at Guensey in the Channel Islands. This ship is being launched by Princess Kate on the 12'th of May and we go on the 14'th .It should be a nice weekend away. Reading the reviews on the ship which is huge it has so many things on it.


My mom is 92 so she has had many years of good health. I have noticed in the last few days I'm telling her or reminding her of things quite a few times. Not sure if this slight confusion is due to the problem with her BP or her age suddenly catching up with her. She normally has a set routine and since Friday she has had the Doctor visit, the nurse each day, I've been round each day where I normally see her 4 times a week, we went to the doctors Tuesday morning, the chiropodist in the afternoon, she's to go for a DOPLA on Friday and back to see the Doctor next Tuesday. We usually go shopping and lunch out on Thursdays but she's giving it a miss this week. The only twice we have had holidays in South Wales as a family we have been rained out. When we were first married my husband was a demonstrator for a Paint Spraying Co. and 1 week every month he had to go to S. Wales and he stayed in Porthcawl. We went a couple of times and stayed for a few days, went to "Barry". When the kids were 8 and 10 we went with our trailer tent to the Gower, stayed on the way down at the Brecon Beacons not far from Hay-on-Wyre. We had an inflatable dingy and we've a photo of my husband and son being Chingachook and The Last of The Mohicans on the river. My son was always accident prone and I was waiting for something stupid to happen. No problems,they get back to the edge, pull the dinghy up, son steps back and ends up in the water. Had to wash his track suit out and his trainers or they may have been pumps. Fantastic weather on the Gower for the first 4 days, spent most of the time on the beach and we decided to go to Swansea for the day. It started to rain when we were out and by the time we got back to the site it was torrential. The site was virtually empty and when we opened up the awning everything was awash. We just threw everything in the boot or luggage area of the trailer, folded down and drove home. We then had the job next day of drying out. The second time we had a caravan by then and virtually a repeat of the first time only this time it was Tenby. To get off the site the caravans had to be pulled and pushed by a group of men, they wouldn't allow vehicles back on the grass as they were churning the ground up. Never been back. 
My husband belongs to a fishing syndicate, you can fish but you have to throw them back. My 12yr old grandaughter likes to go with him when she comes to stay. I buy whole fish and I haven't a problem with filleting them. My grandad was a trawler man so my mom learned how to fillet fish off him and me off her. Hope you enjoy your cruise, that was a lovely gesture. My daughter, SIL and Tegan went on a cruise last year and are going again this year. The two of them had been on the "stay a week in a resort and cruise in the Med" before but that was their first proper cruise. 
I'm hoping the weather doesn't break yet and can have a day in the garden. Some of the plants are large enough to go in the cold frame now, and the courgettes and cucumbers want potting individually. Tomatoes aren't large enough yet. My husband cleaned all the windows and frames off yesterday so I think he deserves a day of fishing.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> afternoon ladies (well it is here LOL) i hope everyone is well today, haven't posted here in a couple of days cos i have been busy trying to tidy up the house and failing miserably LOL. Not been able to walk properly the past couple of days, you would think with it being lovely and warm and sunny here that it would be helping my health issues but sadly that isn't the case.
> 
> I am so mad today at my rheumatologist. I got a letter this morning saying he's referred me to have my carpal tunnel sorted out as the nerve conduction tests showed considerable pressure on the nerves in both my wrists, the right one being slightly worse than the left. So i'm off to see the orthopeadic surgeon at the end of the month, that's not why i am mad tho. The rest of the letter has got me steaming!! lol he reckons the ultrasound i had on my hands didn't show any problems WELL IT WOULDN'T WOULD IT I HAVEN'T BLOODY HAD IT DONE! sorry i had to shout that the guy is an arse lol. On this basis alone he has decided to disregard TWO other rheumatologist's decisions that i have rheumatoid arthritis and instead remove that from my diagnosis and put fybromialgia instead. So he has advised that i do more regular excersise (even tho i can hardly bloody walk) lose weight and generally pull myself together, adding a note which has seriously pissed me off he says and i quote " clearly weight loss will be beneficial for your joint pain also" He also doesn't want to see me again as he doesn't think i need to!!! ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


Oh Mags! my mouth dropped in horror when I read this. How could someone give you a diagnosis based on an ultrsound you didn't even have. . .I too would be rageing! I would certainly call someone on that. Honestly, I can feel your frustration and I'm so sorry you have to go through that. It's so horrid what some people have to go though to get proper health care. My thoughts and prayers are with you Dear.
Donna


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> afternoon ladies (well it is here LOL) i hope everyone is well today, haven't posted here in a couple of days cos i have been busy trying to tidy up the house and failing miserably LOL. Not been able to walk properly the past couple of days, you would think with it being lovely and warm and sunny here that it would be helping my health issues but sadly that isn't the case.
> 
> I am so mad today at my rheumatologist. I got a letter this morning saying he's referred me to have my carpal tunnel sorted out as the nerve conduction tests showed considerable pressure on the nerves in both my wrists, the right one being slightly worse than the left. So i'm off to see the orthopeadic surgeon at the end of the month, that's not why i am mad tho. The rest of the letter has got me steaming!! lol he reckons the ultrasound i had on my hands didn't show any problems WELL IT WOULDN'T WOULD IT I HAVEN'T BLOODY HAD IT DONE! sorry i had to shout that the guy is an arse lol. On this basis alone he has decided to disregard TWO other rheumatologist's decisions that i have rheumatoid arthritis and instead remove that from my diagnosis and put fybromialgia instead. So he has advised that i do more regular excersise (even tho i can hardly bloody walk) lose weight and generally pull myself together, adding a note which has seriously pissed me off he says and i quote " clearly weight loss will be beneficial for your joint pain also" He also doesn't want to see me again as he doesn't think i need to!!! ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


I started with Gouty Arthritis in my wrists when I was 31. When I saw the consultant at that time he suggested steroid injections but I tried with medication only to start with and it worked. Over the years it got progressively worse, you never knew what joint it was going to affect next when it flared up. In 1995 I read an article about "the foods you eat and it's affects on your body " It entailed having a blood test done to see what foods aggravated certain conditions. It didn't say where to get it done but in 1996 I found the address of the clinic that did it. It was the best money I ever spent. I have 16 foods that I am intolerant to. Many of the ones lower down the list I have been able to put back into my diet in moderation but some, lamb is one of them, I'll never be able to put back. I was on high doses of anti inflammatory drugs at the time and I've never had a tablet since. It's an old saying "you are the food you eat" and in my case it was. I now am restricted by osteo arthritis in both my hips and knees and have had arthroscopies on my knees twice but I'm not in pain as such. They ache if I've done too much so I take paracetamol and use Ibuprofen gel and it takes it away. The company isn't in the UK any more but Holland & Barratt do a blood test, not as in depth as the one I had but it does pick up certain types of food. My weight has increased because of lack of exercise and I also have an under active thyroid. My doctor referred my to a Lifestyle Adviser who gave me free vouchers for Nutracheck under the NHS, it's like WW. I lost a stone and half without really trying, just adjusting what I eat, eating more than I was before. Unfortunately my weight has stopped coming off, in fact I have put some back on and that was when they reduced my thyroid medication, but the doctors say its got nothing to do with it, bit of a coincidence it started to go back up at the same time.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Your mum Christine is marvellous for her age.Is it only now she has gone on blood pressure tablets? I have been on them since I was in my fifties.What is a DOPLA?Porthcawl is one of my favourite places to visit.When my husband was alive we went there often.Sorry that you had so much rain when you stayed in Wales.One Easter we stayed in a caravan in Pennoke near Newquay in Wales and it snowed heavily,we had the awning up and we was afraid it would collapse and trap us in the caravan so we decided we would go home but one of the rules of the caravan park was that you could'nt leave the awning up if you was'nt there but as it was only my friend and I and four young children we couldn't do it so the following morning we told the children to lay on the back seat and we put a blanket over them in the car and as we passed through the gate where the security man was we waved to him as usual then drove as fast as we could home .My son and my friends husband went down there the following weekend and took the awning down .It was so cold in the caravan as my friend wouldn't put the heating on,so I understand how you left Tenby in a hurry.
What ship did your daughter and her family go on last year for their cruise?We went on Azura to the Caribbean last October it was lovely to see the sun and feel warm after the rain of last Summer.
After a few days of sunshine the rain is now pouring down again so if its the same weather with you the garden will have to wait until its fine again.I had better go to bed as its 2.30 am.Bye.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Your mum Christine is marvellous for her age.Is it only now she has gone on blood pressure tablets? I have been on them since I was in my fifties.What is a DOPLA?Porthcawl is one of my favourite places to visit.When my husband was alive we went there often.Sorry that you had so much rain when you stayed in Wales.One Easter we stayed in a caravan in Pennoke near Newquay in Wales and it snowed heavily,we had the awning up and we was afraid it would collapse and trap us in the caravan so we decided we would go home but one of the rules of the caravan park was that you could'nt leave the awning up if you was'nt there but as it was only my friend and I and four young children we couldn't do it so the following morning we told the children to lay on the back seat and we put a blanket over them in the car and as we passed through the gate where the security man was we waved to him as usual then drove as fast as we could home .My son and my friends husband went down there the following weekend and took the awning down .It was so cold in the caravan as my friend wouldn't put the heating on,so I understand how you left Tenby in a hurry.
> What ship did your daughter and her family go on last year for their cruise?We went on Azura to the Caribbean last October it was lovely to see the sun and feel warm after the rain of last Summer.
> After a few days of sunshine the rain is now pouring down again so if its the same weather with you the garden will have to wait until its fine again.I had better go to bed as its 2.30 am.Bye.


I'm another night owl. My mother has never taken medication on a regular basis. When she has gone to the doctors it's been for "one off's" and they take her BP then because they're not sure when she will go back, the only regular visit is her Flu jab. She had a hysterectomy for endrometrial cancer at 71, a hip replacement at 82 and a broken ankle and wrist. I can't remember when she last had a cold. A Doppler Ultrasound shows the flow of blood through your veins, its just to see in she has got a DVT. Her calf is still swollen and rock hard. She was still going to Spain with us 5/6 times a year until she was 88. It was only because the flight times changed and it was getting too much, very early, and Alicante had a new airport and the walking was longer and she wouldnt use a chair. I take after my dad, he had a stroke in his 60's but that was in the day when people had cholesterol pouring out of them. He had a cooked breakfast every day of his life, had to change his lifestyle, he recovered and lived until he was 82 and died of a heart attack. I've had BP tablets since I was 39 and my daughter was 32 when she started on them, both of us stress related work wise. I ended up with heart failure after contracting swine flu, prior to that I never had colds and flu. 
My mother was born in Fleetwood and a lot of my relatives still live there. We always used to go up there for October half term, to see the illuminations and it was the end of the season for the caravan. One year we woke up and my son said he was stuck to the wall. I just said get up and stop being stupid and he insisted he was stuck. When I got out of bed I realised why he was stuck, it had snowed outside and the condensation on the inside had created ice on the walls and his sleeping bag was stuck. We all got up, quickly dressed and my husband went to get water, the outside tap was frozen. We all had a kettle of water from the owners and after a cup of tea everything looked rosy. Very quickly the sun came out and it had gone and the rest of the week the weather was great. I bet your kids thought their getaway was fun.
It's raining here today, I suppose there's housework.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't like knitting with circular/dpns needles. I keep saying Ill have a go at making socks but its the thought of using circular needles that puts me off.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> afternoon ladies (well it is here LOL) i hope everyone is well today, haven't posted here in a couple of days cos i have been busy trying to tidy up the house and failing miserably LOL. Not been able to walk properly the past couple of days, you would think with it being lovely and warm and sunny here that it would be helping my health issues but sadly that isn't the case.
> 
> I am so mad today at my rheumatologist. I got a letter this morning saying he's referred me to have my carpal tunnel sorted out as the nerve conduction tests showed considerable pressure on the nerves in both my wrists, the right one being slightly worse than the left. So i'm off to see the orthopeadic surgeon at the end of the month, that's not why i am mad tho. The rest of the letter has got me steaming!! lol he reckons the ultrasound i had on my hands didn't show any problems WELL IT WOULDN'T WOULD IT I HAVEN'T BLOODY HAD IT DONE! sorry i had to shout that the guy is an arse lol. On this basis alone he has decided to disregard TWO other rheumatologist's decisions that i have rheumatoid arthritis and instead remove that from my diagnosis and put fybromialgia instead. So he has advised that i do more regular excersise (even tho i can hardly bloody walk) lose weight and generally pull myself together, adding a note which has seriously pissed me off he says and i quote " clearly weight loss will be beneficial for your joint pain also" He also doesn't want to see me again as he doesn't think i need to!!! ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


Not sure about Scotland but councils here have volunteers who will help with gardening for tenants who are elderly or disabled and Age Concern do the same for elderly, don't know if they help with disabled. We changed my mothers garden last year so it was less work. We gave the greenhouse away and dug the area over and the area that had previously been a veggie garden and covered with weed suppressant and grey slate on one bed and cobbles on the other. We planted roses in one bed and perennials in the other, but that costs and not easy on limited income. We now only have the lawn to cut and one bed with shrubs in and a existing large rose bed to weed.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> afternoon ladies (well it is here LOL) i hope everyone is well today, haven't posted here in a couple of days cos i have been busy trying to tidy up the house and failing miserably LOL. Not been able to walk properly the past couple of days, you would think with it being lovely and warm and sunny here that it would be helping my health issues but sadly that isn't the case.
> 
> I am so mad today at my rheumatologist. I got a letter this morning saying he's referred me to have my carpal tunnel sorted out as the nerve conduction tests showed considerable pressure on the nerves in both my wrists, the right one being slightly worse than the left. So i'm off to see the orthopeadic surgeon at the end of the month, that's not why i am mad tho. The rest of the letter has got me steaming!! lol he reckons the ultrasound i had on my hands didn't show any problems WELL IT WOULDN'T WOULD IT I HAVEN'T BLOODY HAD IT DONE! sorry i had to shout that the guy is an arse lol. On this basis alone he has decided to disregard TWO other rheumatologist's decisions that i have rheumatoid arthritis and instead remove that from my diagnosis and put fybromialgia instead. So he has advised that i do more regular excersise (even tho i can hardly bloody walk) lose weight and generally pull myself together, adding a note which has seriously pissed me off he says and i quote " clearly weight loss will be beneficial for your joint pain also" He also doesn't want to see me again as he doesn't think i need to!!! ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


Hi, felt SO incredbly bad for you after reading your story, will hope for you that everything gets sorted out and all goes well for you. I have my own bad dr story and. It's a doozy but won't post it now, feel better, your friend, janet


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you still got your caravan or have you sold it Christine? It is a cold rainy day here .I haven't done much today,written a few letters,done some knitting and been watching Sky news about the three girls found alive after being kidnapped and held captive for ten years in Clevedon Ohio. What evil men they are to do that.The trial of that man who's accused of little April Jones's death in Wales is awful too.Just can't understand how people can do such things.
My garden is mostly lawns now A man comes and mows it for me every three weeks and charges me fifteen pounds.I am not aware of any organisation that does any gardening free here in Wales.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

hi everyone
i'm feeling more positive today despite still not being able to get in touch with the consultant's secretary OR get an appointment before the end of the month with my doctor. I'll keep plodding on lol. I've been trying to get the doc to give me more frequent b12 injections as they are supposed to help if you have fybro, but banging my head against a brick wall there too, i'm considering learning to self inject and just do it myself LOL maybe that will get the doc to sit up and take notice haha. 

My garden well that's another story, i was in a relationship last year and the guy promised me faithfully that he would get the garden sorted out for me. HA should never have believed that, HE is the reason it's such a mess now. he's started doing little jobs but not finished any of them, all my lovely rose bushes are i think dead because he basically cut them down too far, a massive bush of god knows what in my front garden needs to be removed, he cut it halfway down then just left it and left all the branches along the side of the house, i can't physically lift them to even try to cut them with my electric saw, heck i can't even hold the bloody saw LOL. So i have been having an argument with my housing officer who thinks everyone has enough disposable income to hire gardeners to come in and sort their garden every week. She threatened to hire someone and send me the bill which she quoted would be around £500, and didn't seem to like it when i told her if she did that i would bill her for all the little jobs i'm still waiting on being done around the house, especially the temporary earth that is outside my living room window making sure the electrics don't blow up the house! This was supposed to be fixed within 3 months of me moving in here, i moved in almost 3 years ago LOL. 

Bless her my eldest does what she can to help in the garden but she's like me, hasn't got a clue about what's a flower and whats a weed LOL so we're kinda muddling along as best we can, if i get a good low pain day i usually end up out in the garden for half an hour and end up in absolute agony. i never learn lmao. 

Ah well i'm off to have my dinner, made some home made jerk chicken with spicy wedges and corn on the cob yummmmm 

hope you're all having a great day  
mags
x


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Was wondering where everyone is today as no one has posted anything for a while.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Briallu said:


> Was wondering where everyone is today as no one has posted anything for a while.


Good morning, sorry I've not posted. Been reading other posts. Had a long day yesterday. DH had two Dr. appts in addition to his dialysis. It was a long day. The first appt was with his foot Dr. He has two ulcers, one on each foot. and yesterday was told they were worst not better. So, now we have a new wound care process to do each day. I just can't seem to get through his thick skull to STAY OFF HIS FEET. Dr. said if the ulcer go into the bone. . then it would require amputation!! I have never known a more stubborn person :evil: After dialysis then it was an appt with his lung Dr. for results from his pulmonary test that was done last week. Now, they want a CatScan done. 
Also, I have my grandDOGS here for the next 1 1/2 weeks while the kids are on holiday. They are big dogs. I love them dearly, but it is a lot of work having them here. My son-in law fix the two opening on our deck so they will be enclosed and can't go wandering off. That worked out well yesterday as we were gone all day. I brought the dogs in last night as they, in the past have slept in our spare bedroom. Well, at 2am this morning they woke me up barking. So I got up took them out side to go potty, get some water, but I put them back on the deck where they stayed the remainder of the night, until 5 this am, when they spotted the town deer (about 10 of them) wander into the neighbor's yard. .then they started the barking again, So, I got up and put them on their leash and walked them around our property ( in my jammies and robe) then back to the deck where they are sleeping now. Hubby and the cats are now napping as well. So, here I am. got laundry to do, then think I'll go out and do a little work out side and give the deck a wash down as the dogs are shedding. Weather has turn quite warm and it is suppose to be in the 90's today. A little town just west of us was on the news today, stating it was expected to over 100 degress!! so it will be a warm one.
Seems we went from winter to instant summer. I don't do well in the heat and hope this warm weather isn't a prelude as what our summer will be like. I get VERY grummpy when the weather is too warm :lol: HOpe all of you have a great day and are doing well. I'll check in later too.
Donna


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I am off shopping,I will chat later.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> Good morning, sorry I've not posted. Been reading other posts. Had a long day yesterday. DH had two Dr. appts in addition to his dialysis. It was a long day. The first appt was with his foot Dr. He has two ulcers, one on each foot. and yesterday was told they were worst not better. So, now we have a new wound care process to do each day. I just can't seem to get through his thick skull to STAY OFF HIS FEET. Dr. said if the ulcer go into the bone. . then it would require amputation!! I have never known a more stubborn person :evil: After dialysis then it was an appt with his lung Dr. for results from his pulmonary test that was done last week. Now, they want a CatScan done.
> Also, I have my grandDOGS here for the next 1 1/2 weeks while the kids are on holiday. They are big dogs. I love them dearly, but it is a lot of work having them here. My son-in law fix the two opening on our deck so they will be enclosed and can't go wandering off. That worked out well yesterday as we were gone all day. I brought the dogs in last night as they, in the past have slept in our spare bedroom. Well, at 2am this morning they woke me up barking. So I got up took them out side to go potty, get some water, but I put them back on the deck where they stayed the remainder of the night, until 5 this am, when they spotted the town deer (about 10 of them) wander into the neighbor's yard. .then they started the barking again, So, I got up and put them on their leash and walked them around our property ( in my jammies and robe) then back to the deck where they are sleeping now. Hubby and the cats are now napping as well. So, here I am. got laundry to do, then think I'll go out and do a little work out side and give the deck a wash down as the dogs are shedding. Weather has turn quite warm and it is suppose to be in the 90's today. A little town just west of us was on the news today, stating it was expected to over 100 degress!! so it will be a warm one.
> Seems we went from winter to instant summer. I don't do well in the heat and hope this warm weather isn't a prelude as what our summer will be like. I get VERY grummpy when the weather is too warm :lol: HOpe all of you have a great day and are doing well. I'll check in later too.
> Donna


I wish our summer had arrived, its cold and wet again. My daughter has 2 fox terriers and when they go on holiday my husband goes and stays there to look after them + cat + fish. My daughter is always up very early because of work and he gets woken up by them when they want to go out. We dont get up that early any more. They have fields at the back of them and as soon as they go out they start barking although there's nothing there, and he's standing trying to call them in quitely before they wake the neighbours up. We used to have them at our house but we can't now as we have my sons cats and they wouldn't get on. Why is it men are so stubborn. I kept telling my husband to get his ears tested as I thought there was a problem with his hearing. He said I was mumbling and his hearing was ok. My daughter said to me, she thought he was going deaf and when I told him he said she mumbled as well. In the end I went and made an appointment for a hearing test and now he has aids in both ears. Apparently it's noise/work related and its the lower sounds he can't hear. Now he keeps telling me to stop shouting :-D .


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Have you still got your caravan or have you sold it Christine? It is a cold rainy day here .I haven't done much today,written a few letters,done some knitting and been watching Sky news about the three girls found alive after being kidnapped and held captive for ten years in Clevedon Ohio. What evil men they are to do that.The trial of that man who's accused of little April Jones's death in Wales is awful too.Just can't understand how people can do such things.
> My garden is mostly lawns now A man comes and mows it for me every three weeks and charges me fifteen pounds.I am not aware of any organisation that does any gardening free here in Wales.


We still have a caravan but it's only a 2 berth now. It doesn't get used now as much as I would like but, it is what it is, as my son would say. One of the doctors I worked for had a static caravan at Machynlleth and we used to go to Borth for weekends when the children were young and we used to drive through Mach. My son and DIL are going to have to watch Willow as she gets older, she goes to anyone. They are on holiday in Portugal at the moment and apparently she is charming everyone. Her party trick is giving a little "Royal" wave and saying Hi! My son was just the same but times have changed in the last 40years.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> I wish our summer had arrived, its cold and wet again. My daughter has 2 fox terriers and when they go on holiday my husband goes and stays there to look after them + cat + fish. My daughter is always up very early because of work and he gets woken up by them when they want to go out. We dont get up that early any more. They have fields at the back of them and as soon as they go out they start barking although there's nothing there, and he's standing trying to call them in quitely before they wake the neighbours up. We used to have them at our house but we can't now as we have my sons cats and they wouldn't get on. Why is it men are so stubborn. I kept telling my husband to get his ears tested as I thought there was a problem with his hearing. He said I was mumbling and his hearing was ok. My daughter said to me, she thought he was going deaf and when I told him he said she mumbled as well. In the end I went and made an appointment for a hearing test and now he has aids in both ears. Apparently it's noise/work related and its the lower sounds he can't hear. Now he keeps telling me to stop shouting :-D .


Christine you're funny; LOL My husband too claims no hearing loss, yet he has the TV soooo loud, it can be heard across the street! When, and thats WHEN I can't stand it any longer, I reduce the volume to where it's reasonable, he says he can still hear it. . yet, if he can hear at a lower level, then why does he have so loud!! My DH would never agree to have his ears tested. Maybe I can get his Dr. to order it. . then he'll go :lol:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm off to go to the post office to pick up our mail, then to the store for a few grocery items. Check in later.
Donna


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

eileenk said:


> I am unemployed in an area with high unemployment but still looking for work when not knitting reading and on KP. I have worked .....gosh must be about 40 years...wow
> Now...you guys I am looking for work!! Don't get the wrong impression...


You and me both. Work search is so frustrating. I do a lot of charity knitting and I volunteer at my local RSL sub branch office once a week. It is hard for me to find work suitable for my health issues and really wish Centrelink would let me register the charity knitting as voluntary work.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> hi everyone
> i'm feeling more positive today despite still not being able to get in touch with the consultant's secretary OR get an appointment before the end of the month with my doctor. I'll keep plodding on lol. I've been trying to get the doc to give me more frequent b12 injections as they are supposed to help if you have fybro, but banging my head against a brick wall there too, i'm considering learning to self inject and just do it myself LOL maybe that will get the doc to sit up and take notice haha.
> 
> My garden well that's another story, i was in a relationship last year and the guy promised me faithfully that he would get the garden sorted out for me. HA should never have believed that, HE is the reason it's such a mess now. he's started doing little jobs but not finished any of them, all my lovely rose bushes are i think dead because he basically cut them down too far, a massive bush of god knows what in my front garden needs to be removed, he cut it halfway down then just left it and left all the branches along the side of the house, i can't physically lift them to even try to cut them with my electric saw, heck i can't even hold the bloody saw LOL. So i have been having an argument with my housing officer who thinks everyone has enough disposable income to hire gardeners to come in and sort their garden every week. She threatened to hire someone and send me the bill which she quoted would be around £500, and didn't seem to like it when i told her if she did that i would bill her for all the little jobs i'm still waiting on being done around the house, especially the temporary earth that is outside my living room window making sure the electrics don't blow up the house! This was supposed to be fixed within 3 months of me moving in here, i moved in almost 3 years ago LOL.
> ...


Hc, I'm sorry you are not feeling well. About fibro, I have it too, have had it for 26 yrs, I never got b12 injections but a few yrs ago I started taking lyrica, two tabs a day, tho some people need three and it has been nothing short of miraculous for me, while I still feel like crap that all over flu feeling has left and I am not as achy, you could look into it, maybe it could help you but be warned, it is expensive, I have to pay 100,00 a month for this, it hasn't gone generic yet, we have lousy health insurance here, maybe it would cost less for you, hope you feel better, your friend, janet


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I am back now .Its like a Winters day here,I've just put the heating on and I have a thick cardigan over my shoulders, so different to the weather at the start of the week.Lovely photos of your granddaughter ,Is she your sons only child? 
Sorry to read about your husbands foot,Dwagner,I have heard that ulcers can be dangerous.You certainly are kept busy with him and your daughters dogs .I hope that you find time to put your feet up yourself and relax.
I went on the scales this morning and have not lost any weight this week so it'll be back to salads next week.
Don't you get your mail delivered to your house then Dwagner like we do in the UK?


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> We still have a caravan but it's only a 2 berth now. It doesn't get used now as much as I would like but, it is what it is, as my son would say. One of the doctors I worked for had a static caravan at Machynlleth and we used to go to Borth for weekends when the children were young and we used to drive through Mach. My son and DIL are going to have to watch Willow as she gets older, she goes to anyone. They are on holiday in Portugal at the moment and apparently she is charming everyone. Her party trick is giving a little "Royal" wave and saying Hi! My son was just the same but times have changed in the last 40years.


Christine. . .what cutie patuties you have there :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Briallu said:


> I am back now .Its like a Winters day here,I've just put the heating on and I have a thick cardigan over my shoulders, so different to the weather at the start of the week.Lovely photos of your granddaughter ,Is she your sons only child?
> Sorry to read about your husbands foot,Dwagner,I have heard that ulcers can be dangerous.You certainly are kept busy with him and your daughters dogs .I hope that you find time to put your feet up yourself and relax.
> I went on the scales this morning and have not lost any weight this week so it'll be back to salads next week.
> Don't you get your mail delivered to your house then Dwagner like we do in the UK?


Mary, we live in a rural area. We could get delivery at home. However, when we moved here, in the winter, our home is on a hill the mail box would have to have been place at the bottom of the hill, and I said no way was I going out in the snow and icy road, down hill to get my mail. So, we have a box at the post office.
Yes, the diabetic foot ulcer can get very nasty. Problem with circulation, he has little if any in his feet. I was amazed that when the Dr. cut into the ulcer, hubby didn't even flinch. Said he didn't feel a thing.
 I need to lose a few pounds myself. I think my sitting on my butt all winter knitting or driving didn't help me any. I've come to the conclusion that it's harder to lose as we age, our metabolism has slowed down. . that's my excuse anyway :lol: As long as I don't get any larger, I'm okay being just me.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

We have our mail put though our letter boxes in our front doors every week day mornings.Tt has been such a long cold Winter here that we have spent a lot of time sitting around and then the extra pounds go on 
What State do you live in Dwagna?


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yes, But I know someone that calls me, and would want to get me off the phone. You can never win!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> We still have a caravan but it's only a 2 berth now. It doesn't get used now as much as I would like but, it is what it is, as my son would say. One of the doctors I worked for had a static caravan at Machynlleth and we used to go to Borth for weekends when the children were young and we used to drive through Mach. My son and DIL are going to have to watch Willow as she gets older, she goes to anyone. They are on holiday in Portugal at the moment and apparently she is charming everyone. Her party trick is giving a little "Royal" wave and saying Hi! My son was just the same but times have changed in the last 40years.


Hi, she's just beautiful!your friend, janet


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Briallu said:


> We have our mail put though our letter boxes in our front doors every week day mornings.Tt has been such a long cold Winter here that we have spent a lot of time sitting around and then the extra pounds go on
> What State do you live in Dwagna?


I'm in the most north eastern part of Washington State. Less than 25 miles from the Canadian border. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

If you are alone too much it is important to get out among people that have similar interests. Local libraries are a good resource for many things.

I would look for a knitting group or start one yourself.

Consider knitting for charity or do some voluteer work.

If you can afford to travel, consider joining a group of single travelers. Many people do this.

Please let us know how things work out.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Jenny.Wren,I know you are trying to be helpful but as a person that lives alone I would just like to point a few things out to you,the only way I could visit a library is by taking a taxi and the last time I was there I saw nothing other than people changing their books,
If you are elderly and have health problems you can't be bothered to organise a knitting group or go out looking for one.
I do knit for charity,although I have plenty of knitting to do for my own use.and your last suggestion is to travel, well not everyone is fit enough to travel alone,I travel with my family for my holidays..
The reason so many of us like this forum is because we can talk to someone any time of the day and we do not feel alone,we discuss our worries and things that happen to us.If advice is needed we try and give it from our own experience but mostly it is just chatting with good friends, and there is a good bunch of friends here.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Jenny.Wren,I know you are trying to be helpful but as a person that lives alone I would just like to point a few things out to you,the only way I could visit a library is by taking a taxi and the last time I was there I saw nothing other than people changing their books,
> If you are elderly and have health problems you can't be bothered to organise a knitting group or go out looking for one.
> I do knit for charity,although I have plenty of knitting to do for my own use.and your last suggestion is to travel, well not everyone is fit enough to travel alone,I travel with my family for my holidays..
> The reason so many of us like this forum is because we can talk to someone any time of the day and we do not feel alone,we discuss our worries and things that happen to us.If advice is needed we try and give it from our own experience but mostly it is just chatting with good friends, and there is a good bunch of friends here.


Hi, you said it, I feel like I have found another home you are all so friendly, kind and helpful, I love this forum! Your friend, janet


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

You are up early JAnet,I've just had the news that my grandsons Siamese cat have just given birth to three kittens.She is all white but the kittens are black and ginger so that proves she has been playing away from home.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Jenny.Wren,I know you are trying to be helpful but as a person that lives alone I would just like to point a few things out to you,the only way I could visit a library is by taking a taxi and the last time I was there I saw nothing other than people changing their books,
> If you are elderly and have health problems you can't be bothered to organise a knitting group or go out looking for one.
> I do knit for charity,although I have plenty of knitting to do for my own use.and your last suggestion is to travel, well not everyone is fit enough to travel alone,I travel with my family for my holidays..
> The reason so many of us like this forum is because we can talk to someone any time of the day and we do not feel alone,we discuss our worries and things that happen to us.If advice is needed we try and give it from our own experience but mostly it is just chatting with good friends, and there is a good bunch of friends here.


totally agree with you, it's not just elderly people tho, i'm 42 and live with my 2 daughters but even so i find it very difficult to get out most days due to my health issues. I can't normally go anywhere on my own so i am also restricted to going out when i can make sure one of my daughters go with me as i have balance issues and fall over quite a lot. 
As for travel, not everyone can afford to travel, i know i can't i'm on a very very limited income due to not being able to work so holidays are just a dream. The only holidays i have ever had were ones i won in competitions a few years ago, i've not had a "proper" holiday in years. I don't even get a break from my kids these days as their father refuses to have anything to do with his kids which is a shame, but it's HIS loss he's missed out on so much. 
I don't have any friends who live near me anymore either, due to having to move house 1)due to divorce and 2) due to a horrendously nasty neighbour who was threatening mine and my kids lives. So i've basically lost touch with most of the friends i did have. 
I would love to be well enough to be able to go out and meet new friends but it's not going to happen right now which is why i love this forum so much as i feel i have made a lot of friends here even tho we may never meet


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I fell asleep last night whilst posting and was woken up be my husband removing my glasses and taking away my iPad. Have been with my mother for her Ultasound on her leg and there is no DVT. If there was then I think the blood thinning injections have probably dispersed it. No more injections, back to doctors on Tuesday to get bp rechecked. 
Willow is our only grandaughter, Tegan is my step grandaughter but to us she is a grandaughter. My daughter had been divorced I think about 6/7 years when she met Andy and he had been divorced about 8months. Tegan was 2 1/2yrs old when we first met her and she is an absolute delight and everyone who meets her says isn't she a lovely girl. She is 13 at the end of this month. She is a very clever girl and all her school reports, apart from giving her good grades, all say what a pleasure she is to teach. There's no cockiness about her, knowing that she is clever, she just gets on with what she's doing. She belongs to a swimming club and she also does cross country running and when she wins, which is most times, she just shrugs it off. When my son was married they had numerous sessions of IVF and if they had been honest they should have accepted it was never going to work. My then DIL had had numerous miscarriages, an ectopic pregnancy where she had to have a Fallopian tube removed, but she wouldn't give in, wouldn't adopt and it cost them a small fortune. My son would have adopted, but it was a case of, if Louise said Jump, he said how high. She had been having an affair for 12 months before he found out and he was devastated, what a waste of 16yrs and all they had gone through. He was told later on that it wasn't the first time but the other times it had just been a fling but if that's true or not we don't know. Three months after it happened he was made redundant and then he was offered out of the blue a job in Dubai which he took. It was only for 12 months with the option of longer but he just wanted a new start. When he came back he met Julia and they clicked from first meeting. We both said that we hoped it would work out as she is a lovely girl. Things moved on, they set a date for their wedding, which was March 2012, and then the news Jules was pregnant which was a shock all round, expected dated 6th March 2012, my dads birthday, so the wedding was moved to November. We waited a long time but she was well worth the wait. They wanted two close together and Jules was pregnant again in January but unfortunately she had a miscarriage.
When we got back from shopping yesterday I put the heating on as it has gone cold. We swapped our quilt over to a summer quilt last week so last night I had a faux fur throw on top of the quilt. One of the fencing panels has slipped out so were putting that back and to get to it we have to get all the planters out so at leastI can sort those out. It's stopped raining.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

magsrobby, I love your little doggie.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

magsrobby, I love your little doggie.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

In the UK things are slightly different. If you go to a library here you go to change books, use computers or they may have a children's reading corner for moms. You occasionally get authors promoting books but we don't get knitting groups. To set up a group you would have to find a venue to hire and as not as many people knit like they did it would be getting enough people to cover the cost. We do have quite a few over 50's clubs where I live but they only meet for a couple of hours a week and you have to be able to get there. Some people do use the Ring&Ride service but although you have to give them a time and you are collected around that time sometimes it doesn't always tie up. These clubs do run 5 day holidays, my mother used to go quite often, but not everyone can afford to go, there not cheaper because your older, and you have to be relatively mobile. My neighbour used to work in a charity shop but its more middle aged people that seem to do that these days than older ladies.
My mother has the local radio on during the morning whilst she is doing jobs, she says, it's company and she keeps in touch with what's going on.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> You are up early JAnet,I've just had the news that my grandsons Siamese cat have just given birth to three kittens.She is all white but the kittens are black and ginger so that proves she has been playing away from home.


Our cats are the offspring of a pedigree cat and a 'visitor', congratulations. They are both spayed. 
:thumbup:


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

boring knit said:


> magsrobby, I love your little doggie.


aww thank you, he's a wee rascal lol, should have called him that but he's called Bailey. He's still a puppy really, he's 18 months old and still into everything lol. He's a jack russell/patterdale terrier cross. 
He's in his favourite position right now, laid on his back paws in the air snoring his head off lmao  
mags
x


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> aww thank you, he's a wee rascal lol, should have called him that but he's called Bailey. He's still a puppy really, he's 18 months old and still into everything lol. He's a jack russell/patterdale terrier cross.
> He's in his favourite position right now, laid on his back paws in the air snoring his head off lmao
> mags
> x


He's lovely, I don't know what a Patterdale looks like though. 
We've had a Jack Russell and my daughter had a Jack Russell something. I love them, people will say they're snappy but if you treat them right from a tiny pup they are the most affectionate dogs and they have so much character.
Just googled it and there is a smooth Black and Tan which just looks like Charlie the dog my daughter had.


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good morning all. I have tried the volunteer thing. My experience has not been good. They advertise they need volunteers for this and when you go to sign up, they change the job and say "but we really need volunteers doing this". I had no interest in the other job. Or one time I had a meeting with the lady to sign up, and she forgot to show up. I live right outside of a small city, but because I live in a different county, they never want to let me volunteer. For the county I live in, it would be 30-45 minutes to drive to volunteer, instead of the 15 minute nearby city. My library does not offer any type of groups. If I want to join a knitting group, of the 2 closest, 1) you have to reserve a place and it costs $10, the second one meets inside a local restaurant, that I am allergic to. Its a bread type place and the wheat and yeast make my throat swell up. So for some of us, its just not easy. Its actually frustrating.

On a different note, my daughter moved back in this week. Last summer her father in law died and the mother in law asked if when their lease was up if they would move in to help her with the house. Now she already has 2 grown sons living with her. Its a big house, though. She told them she would make the sons move out and give them this big 3 room addition to live in. None of it ever happened. They were put in one small room, the brothers never moved out. My daughter has 2 cats, the MIL would sic her dogs on the cats. After one was bit twice, the cats came to live at my house. She assigned them one day a week they could do laundry and then would do her own laundry on that day, they could not have any space for food in the refrigerator. They had to bring in and cook and eat all in the same day. They were to clean up after the other 2 brothers and then she tried to raise their rent to make up for the other 2 brothers. Daughter had enough a long time ago, but her hubby won't leave his mother. So now she is living here, he is living there. And she is pregnant with their first child. They really need to go back to having their own place, but neither will save a dime towards getting one. Both have good paying jobs. So its kind of stressful here right now. We only live 10 minutes apart, so they spend one night here, one night there. Supposedly the SIL is moving here also, but I think he feels obligated to his mother. Its to bad its such an angry, bitter household. The MIL is bipolar and doesn't regularly take her meds. The brothers are big potheads and unemployed. So wouldn't force her to stay there. Fun, fun, fun.

Hope everyones day is great.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> You are up early JAnet,I've just had the news that my grandsons Siamese cat have just given birth to three kittens.She is all white but the kittens are black and ginger so that proves she has been playing away from home.[/quote
> 
> hi there, I am up atv545 on school days and 6 on weekends, my bedtime (seriously, I fall asleep at after dinner school events, how embarassing) is between 8 to. 9 pm, if I don't get that beauty sleep I am destroyed for the day, I have fibro and anxiety issues, etc, and need that sleep to recover from the days dishings, and why are YOU up so early might I ask lol, your friend, janet who just got back from driving dd to school, its not far but next yr in hs will be, they have no bus service and I will be forced on hwys with my severe anxiety, one of my most feared places, been practicing with ds, not doing too bad going, but coming home ds saves me from two mistakes, wish he drove, dh said he'd pick her up after school, she will have to stay as late as545 pm for some after school events and so glad he has offered to do this, hope he folliws thru, tho it will be darkish at715 in am will be worse at 545, guess I told you all you needed and then some, I just ramble on and on, time to stop, have a hapoy knitting day, your friend janet and congrats on the kitties, bet they are beyond adorable, I have two kitties love them like children do you have kitties, maybe you could adopt one of those cute kitties, much easier than a dog, I've had three dogs and no more for me, I am a cat person, love all thing,s kitty, here I go on yapping again


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

kittenosmall said:


> Briallu said:
> 
> 
> > You are up early JAnet,I've just had the news that my grandsons Siamese cat have just given birth to three kittens.She is all white but the kittens are black and ginger so that proves she has been playing away from home.[/quote
> ...


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> totally agree with you, it's not just elderly people tho, i'm 42 and live with my 2 daughters but even so i find it very difficult to get out most days due to my health issues. I can't normally go anywhere on my own so i am also restricted to going out when i can make sure one of my daughters go with me as i have balance issues and fall over quite a lot.
> As for travel, not everyone can afford to travel, i know i can't i'm on a very very limited income due to not being able to work so holidays are just a dream. The only holidays i have ever had were ones i won in competitions a few years ago, i've not had a "proper" holiday in years. I don't even get a break from my kids these days as their father refuses to have anything to do with his kids which is a shame, but it's HIS loss he's missed out on so much.
> I don't have any friends who live near me anymore either, due to having to move house 1)due to divorce and 2) due to a horrendously nasty neighbour who was threatening mine and my kids lives. So i've basically lost touch with most of the friends i did have.
> I would love to be well enough to be able to go out and meet new friends but it's not going to happen right now which is why i love this forum so much as i feel i have made a lot of friends here even tho we may never meet


Hi, wish you felt better, don't feel bad, married almost 33 yrs, never been on one vacation, we can't afford them, can't say I am missing out since I don't know what I am missing out on! Hope you have a better day, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> In the UK things are slightly different. If you go to a library here you go to change books, use computers or they may have a children's reading corner for moms. You occasionally get authors promoting books but we don't get knitting groups. To set up a group you would have to find a venue to hire and as not as many people knit like they did it would be getting enough people to cover the cost. We do have quite a few over 50's clubs where I live but they only meet for a couple of hours a week and you have to be able to get there. Some people do use the Ring&Ride service but although you have to give them a time and you are collected around that time sometimes it doesn't always tie up. These clubs do run 5 day holidays, my mother used to go quite often, but not everyone can afford to go, there not cheaper because your older, and you have to be relatively mobile. My neighbour used to work in a charity shop but its more middle aged people that seem to do that these days than older ladies.
> My mother has the local radio on during the morning whilst she is doing jobs, she says, it's company and she keeps in touch with what's going on.


Hi, I don't think our library would do knitting groups, the tables are not big enough for a group, our libraries here sound like the way yours do, you go in browse and then check out, I like our library tho, for yrs now they have an ongoing library book sale, they take donations or just books no longer room for on shelves, paperbacks 25 cents, hardcover or larger adult size b/get 1for1.00, needless to say I am dangerous there, I take dd to library, go to the booksale and come out with a pile of books who knows when I will read for about 5.00, once I found a stack of knitting mags 25 cents ea, bought them all lol, I would not do good at starting a knitting group, I don't have a leadership personality, more of a follower, tho might join one, if it wasn't too crowded (anxiety issues) hope you have a happy day, your friend, janet


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Good morning Ladies! With time difference, wasn't too surprised to see all of you chatting. I got up at 5am. 'GrandDOGS' woke me up to go outside for their morning 'business' :lol: Once I'm up, I usually stay up. I loce the dogs, but they are a handful. Their big and are use to having 120 acres to run around on. I live in town and that's just can't happen here. I have to put them on a leash and walk them around. My SIL fix our deck that will secure them in and that's where they're at now. We have two cats so it's a juggle to keep peace with them when the dogs are around. The one dogs would love to a a 'kitty girlfiend', but my female cat, doesn't think so :lol: 
Today is will be another warm one. Suppose to cool down for the weekend though.
Vacation?? what's that :lol: There was a post here on KP last week someone asking what everyone did for vacation. My response was it's been so long, think I forgot the definition.
My kids are on vacation now. Fishing for halibut over on the coast. They go 'off shore'. They have a decent boat, which allow them to stay over night on the boat. 
You know Ladies, there is a connection here. I so enjoy reading your posts. I don't 'socialize' much either. I had my daughter and her husband close by, but other than that. most of my friends are scattered across the states and we chat by phone from time to time. Sometime I feel very alone and get depressed. That will only last a day or two before I 'pull myself up by my bra strap' and carry on. Before my husband got really sick he did ALOT of drinking and hanging out in the Bar. I knew his health was failing. It was so hard to watch, and just about the time I'd had enough of his drunkeness, he was headed to dialysis. So now my life is about driving him to dialysis and taking care of him. I keep telling myself that God has a plan, and HE knows just how much I can handle. I'm still here for a reason. OH! enough of that. 
Time for me to go shower and get ready for my drive today. Will do some shopping for the weekend. Do some knitting while I wait. I've babbled on long enough. Thanks for listening. I feel better already. Isn't it the truth. . we all have stories to tell.
Mags, Mary, Janet, Christine and Catlady, hope you all have a happy day. I'll check in later. Oh! I love baby kitties!!
Donna


----------



## JackieBee (Sep 19, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> We still have a caravan but it's only a 2 berth now. It doesn't get used now as much as I would like but, it is what it is, as my son would say. One of the doctors I worked for had a static caravan at Machynlleth and we used to go to Borth for weekends when the children were young and we used to drive through Mach. My son and DIL are going to have to watch Willow as she gets older, she goes to anyone. They are on holiday in Portugal at the moment and apparently she is charming everyone. Her party trick is giving a little "Royal" wave and saying Hi! My son was just the same but times have changed in the last 40years.


What a gorgeous little girl


----------



## Ark-Linda (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello . My husband and I waited for 15 years to move permanent to our favorite vacation spot. 600 miles from our former home. Neither of us had ever lived more than an hour from place of birth. We had owned a very small trailer on some land for most of the 15 years. We had met a lot of very nice peope over the years. THEN we moved here. Really, really bad idea. the people here are kind to strangers. (this is a touristy spot) Strangers mean $. That extends to vacationers.However, not people who buy here on "their" land! I hate it here. I wish I could get a do-over. But we sunk our $ into this place and I'm lonely, sad, depressed, pissed at myself for being stupid and so on and so on.....


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ark-Linda said:


> Hello . My husband and I waited for 15 years to move permanent to our favorite vacation spot. 600 miles from our former home. Neither of us had ever lived more than an hour from place of birth. We had owned a very small trailer on some land for most of the 15 years. We had met a lot of very nice peope over the years. THEN we moved here. Really, really bad idea. the people here are kind to strangers. (this is a touristy spot) Strangers mean $. That extends to vacationers.However, not people who buy here on "their" land! I hate it here. I wish I could get a do-over. But we sunk our $ into this place and I'm lonely, sad, depressed, pissed at myself for being stupid and so on and so on.....


It seems I read a lot of people who are saying the same thing. Makes it kind of scary when you want to downsize and move. Try something you couldn't while the kids were here. I am sorry it has turned out so bad for you.


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

I kept getting complaints about television volume so I finally gave in and scheduled a hearing test. Turns out they couldn't do the test because I had too much dried wax in my ears. After having an ear lavage, I didn't have a hearing problem anymore!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Ark-Linda said:


> Hello . My husband and I waited for 15 years to move permanent to our favorite vacation spot. 600 miles from our former home. Neither of us had ever lived more than an hour from place of birth. We had owned a very small trailer on some land for most of the 15 years. We had met a lot of very nice peope over the years. THEN we moved here. Really, really bad idea. the people here are kind to strangers. (this is a touristy spot) Strangers mean $. That extends to vacationers.However, not people who buy here on "their" land! I hate it here. I wish I could get a do-over. But we sunk our $ into this place and I'm lonely, sad, depressed, pissed at myself for being stupid and so on and so on.....


Hello and welcome here. I've done so many stupid things in my life. Could have/should have written a book. I can't redo what I've done, but I can go forward. You can share here, we are to listen and share. Don't dispair, you have friends here.
Donna
:lol:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

boring knit said:


> magsrobby, I love your little doggie.


Mags, I love your 'Baby' too, he soooo cute. I would love to have a small dog. A companion to go with me in the car and to keep me company while I wait for the husband. BUT, I think that will have to wait for when I'm alone (physically alone) as husband doesn't want a dog. He doesn't even interact with my "GrandDogs". Oh well. His loss my gain :lol: I enjoy them, while their here even though their size make for a bit more work. :-D I'll to put up my cats on my Avatar. Gotta get hubby going. . .he's still napping. Got my shower and now it's his turn. :lol:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

FarmerJo said:


> I kept getting complaints about television volume so I finally gave in and scheduled a hearing test. Turns out they couldn't do the test because I had too much dried wax in my ears. After having an ear lavage, I didn't have a hearing problem anymore!


I think that's my husband's problem. . but according to him. . he doesn't have a problem. :lol:


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

2 yrs. ago, DH,DD (39), and I moved to a SMALL town. We planned this for 6 yrs. Best thing we have ever done. I made DD move out last year. She was my caregiver for 4 yrs. I finally was able to take care of myself. She had REALLY settled in. Would not help with housework or cooking. Would not contribute to household finances. Stayed up all night and slept most of the day. I made her get a job and told her to leave our house. That was 1 yr. ago. Haven't spoken to her ,maybe 4 times. That was because she was 4 mo. behind on a student loan DH co-signed for.The loan company was calling DH for money owed. We would call her to tell her she needed to pay this loan. No response. I had enough of this, so I saved my paychecks till I could pay the $537.63 balance. We didn't want to do this,but it was effecting our credit. DH told her it was paid. Still no response. We have left her completely alone for a yr. 3 weeks ago, I got an e-mail from her. She said,"Mom, I miss you and I love you". I replied the same to her. Nothing extra. Our pastor said, sometimes it's best to sit back and be quiet. And let the Lord work. DD and I were always very close. There have been too many lies and deceit on her part. I did tell her I would never mention paying the loan. As far as I am concerned, it is in the past. DH and I have had our hearts broken over all of this, but we refuse to wallow in it.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

lharris1952 said:


> 2 yrs. ago, DH,DD (39), and I moved to a SMALL town. We planned this for 6 yrs. Best thing we have ever done. I made DD move out last year. She was my caregiver for 4 yrs. I finally was able to take care of myself. She had REALLY settled in. Would not help with housework or cooking. Would not contribute to household finances. Stayed up all night and slept most of the day. I made her get a job and told her to leave our house. That was 1 yr. ago. Haven't spoken to her ,maybe 4 times. That was because she was 4 mo. behind on a student loan DH co-signed for.The loan company was calling DH for money owed. We would call her to tell her she needed to pay this loan. No response. I had enough of this, so I saved my paychecks till I could pay the $537.63 balance. We didn't want to do this,but it was effecting our credit. DH told her it was paid. Still no response. We have left her completely alone for a yr. 3 weeks ago, I got an e-mail from her. She said,"Mom, I miss you and I love you". I replied the same to her. Nothing extra. Our pastor said, sometimes it's best to sit back and be quiet. And let the Lord work. DD and I were always very close. There have been too many lies and deceit on her part. I did tell her I would never mention paying the loan. As far as I am concerned, it is in the past. DH and I have had our hearts broken over all of this, but we refuse to wallow in it.


How heartbreaking. I' so sorry for you pain. Hopefully one day you DD will realize the pain she has cause you and make things right.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

We've been in the garden most of the day sorting out planters and tubs. Some of them the frost cracked and some were very old, so I said while your filling the remaining pots I'll go and get some replacements. Caught out again, husband said I'll come with you. Sugar it, he knows when I get near plants I can't resist. Anyway we toddled off, I chose the pots I wanted and then sent him to see if he could see any replacement rose arbours as the leg on one of ours has rusted, it's ok really, it will last another season, off he went and I went the other direction and got more of what I call my little bits of nonsense, ceramic toadstools, went to the cash desk and when he arrived back to tell me they hadn't got any it was all paid for. Funny that, they hadn't got any the other day when I went in. I've just put them in the middle of the lawn and his face is a picture. You may gather from this he doesn't like garden junk as he calls it. He won't be saying that in a couple of weeks time when our garden looks like an exhibit in the Chelsea Flower Show. Cup if tea time now.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> How heartbreaking. I' so sorry for you pain. Hopefully one day you DD will realize the pain she has cause you and make things right.


Sometimes you have to say enough is enough. My MIL was an evil bitch even after her death, she cut us off not long after we married because I wouldn't become a Catholic although I had married in a Catholic church. We tried numerous times to heal the rift although it wasn't of our doing but she didn't want to know. We gave up eventually and lived our own life, had 2 great kids that she didn't want to know and we have been married 45 years next month. For the last 4 years of her life she was in a coma after having a massive stroke. We received a letter from her solicitor after her death informing us of her will. We had over the years received numerous vitriolic letters off her so what was new. My husband is the eldest of 6 brothers and the others visited her very occasionally and in the early days toed the line.
He was not expecting to receive anything, so wasn't disappointed to find that she had left his share to Cancer Research, British Heart Foundation, and one other. He was fine with these two but the third was for the Birmingham Seminary to train Catholic Priests. The first part of her letter was saying how we had cut ourselves off from the rest of the family, which we haven't, and at the bottom of the letter she put how she was sorry for the way they had treated him and his family. Her will was made 6 years before, it meant nothing, she should have said it to his face, she was just paving her way.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> I think that's my husband's problem. . but according to him. . he doesn't have a problem. :lol:


You must be mumbling like me


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ark-Linda said:


> Hello . My husband and I waited for 15 years to move permanent to our favorite vacation spot. 600 miles from our former home. Neither of us had ever lived more than an hour from place of birth. We had owned a very small trailer on some land for most of the 15 years. We had met a lot of very nice peope over the years. THEN we moved here. Really, really bad idea. the people here are kind to strangers. (this is a touristy spot) Strangers mean $. That extends to vacationers.However, not people who buy here on "their" land! I hate it here. I wish I could get a do-over. But we sunk our $ into this place and I'm lonely, sad, depressed, pissed at myself for being stupid and so on and so on.....


There are numerous people here that move to the coast because they had brilliant holidays in certain resorts but its different when the sun isn't shining and during the winter when it's cold and dark it looks a totally different place.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, I don't think our library would do knitting groups, the tables are not big enough for a group, our libraries here sound like the way yours do, you go in browse and then check out, I like our library tho, for yrs now they have an ongoing library book sale, they take donations or just books no longer room for on shelves, paperbacks 25 cents, hardcover or larger adult size b/get 1for1.00, needless to say I am dangerous there, I take dd to library, go to the booksale and come out with a pile of books who knows when I will read for about 5.00, once I found a stack of knitting mags 25 cents ea, bought them all lol, I would not do good at starting a knitting group, I don't have a leadership personality, more of a follower, tho might join one, if it wasn't too crowded (anxiety issues) hope you have a happy day, your friend, janet


We also buy books from the library, then if we don't want to keep them after reading I take them to charity shops.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Good morning Ladies! With time difference, wasn't too surprised to see all of you chatting. I got up at 5am. 'GrandDOGS' woke me up to go outside for their morning 'business' :lol: Once I'm up, I usually stay up. I loce the dogs, but they are a handful. Their big and are use to having 120 acres to run around on. I live in town and that's just can't happen here. I have to put them on a leash and walk them around. My SIL fix our deck that will secure them in and that's where they're at now. We have two cats so it's a juggle to keep peace with them when the dogs are around. The one dogs would love to a a 'kitty girlfiend', but my female cat, doesn't think so :lol:
> Today is will be another warm one. Suppose to cool down for the weekend though.
> Vacation?? what's that :lol: There was a post here on KP last week someone asking what everyone did for vacation. My response was it's been so long, think I forgot the definition.
> My kids are on vacation now. Fishing for halibut over on the coast. They go 'off shore'. They have a decent boat, which allow them to stay over night on the boat.
> ...


Hi, hope you have a better day, maybe you can get some knitting done during your wait, remember we are always here for you so talk away, we,ll listen, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> We've been in the garden most of the day sorting out planters and tubs. Some of them the frost cracked and some were very old, so I said while your filling the remaining pots I'll go and get some replacements. Caught out again, husband said I'll come with you. Sugar it, he knows when I get near plants I can't resist. Anyway we toddled off, I chose the pots I wanted and then sent him to see if he could see any replacement rose arbours as the leg on one of ours has rusted, it's ok really, it will last another season, off he went and I went the other direction and got more of what I call my little bits of nonsense, ceramic toadstools, went to the cash desk and when he arrived back to tell me they hadn't got any it was all paid for. Funny that, they hadn't got any the other day when I went in. I've just put them in the middle of the lawn and his face is a picture. You may gather from this he doesn't like garden junk as he calls it. He won't be saying that in a couple of weeks time when our garden looks like an exhibit in the Chelsea Flower Show. Cup if tea time now.


Hi what a lot of pretty plants. Don't tell me these all have to go in the ground or can they stay in containers, who would be the one doing all that backbreaking digging? I love plants but with bad knee can't outside garden, my only plants are cmas pointsettia and small cmas tree on kitchen table, have to be careful with other indoor plants cause the kitties like their nibbles, happy gardening, your friend, janet  don't forget to post a pic of the finished garden if they are going in the ground, want to ooh and ahhh!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

catladybug8355 said:


> Good morning all. I have tried the volunteer thing. My experience has not been good. They advertise they need volunteers for this and when you go to sign up, they change the job and say "but we really need volunteers doing this". I had no interest in the other job. Or one time I had a meeting with the lady to sign up, and she forgot to show up. I live right outside of a small city, but because I live in a different county, they never want to let me volunteer. For the county I live in, it would be 30-45 minutes to drive to volunteer, instead of the 15 minute nearby city. My library does not offer any type of groups. If I want to join a knitting group, of the 2 closest, 1) you have to reserve a place and it costs $10, the second one meets inside a local restaurant, that I am allergic to. Its a bread type place and the wheat and yeast make my throat swell up. So for some of us, its just not easy. Its actually frustrating.
> 
> On a different note, my daughter moved back in this week. Last summer her father in law died and the mother in law asked if when their lease was up if they would move in to help her with the house. Now she already has 2 grown sons living with her. Its a big house, though. She told them she would make the sons move out and give them this big 3 room addition to live in. None of it ever happened. They were put in one small room, the brothers never moved out. My daughter has 2 cats, the MIL would sic her dogs on the cats. After one was bit twice, the cats came to live at my house. She assigned them one day a week they could do laundry and then would do her own laundry on that day, they could not have any space for food in the refrigerator. They had to bring in and cook and eat all in the same day. They were to clean up after the other 2 brothers and then she tried to raise their rent to make up for the other 2 brothers. Daughter had enough a long time ago, but her hubby won't leave his mother. So now she is living here, he is living there. And she is pregnant with their first child. They really need to go back to having their own place, but neither will save a dime towards getting one. Both have good paying jobs. So its kind of stressful here right now. We only live 10 minutes apart, so they spend one night here, one night there. Supposedly the SIL is moving here also, but I think he feels obligated to his mother. Its to bad its such an angry, bitter household. The MIL is bipolar and doesn't regularly take her meds. The brothers are big potheads and unemployed. So wouldn't force her to stay there. Fun, fun, fun.
> 
> Hope everyones day is great.


Hope your daughter gets sorted before the baby is born otherwise it will be a nightmare living back with them, the baby would pick up the tension in the house.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> We also buy books from the library, then if we don't want to keep them after reading I take them to charity shops.


Hi, that's a nice idea, I usually just pass them down to dd, she's only just turned 14 and she's reading a steven king book and so am I, happy knitting and reading, your friend, janet


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought I had problems in the family but when I read what you have all written it seems that mine are not so bad.i have enjoyed reading all your posts today and sympathise with you all.I will try and answere a few now.Janet,I wasn't up early ,We are 5hoursahead of you so when I wrote that it was 12oclock noon.Sorry to read that you are still doing the school run.How is the slimming going? Mine have gone to pot these last few days, I am blaming the cold weather , it is not salad eating weather.
Christine,I love your toadstools,I can remember having those in the garden years ago,if I see any locally I shall buy some.I have had gnomes in my garden ever since we moved here forty six years ago,the original ones have worn away but I usually buy one or two a year,One year my husband bought me three German ones which was more expensive and overnight they was stolen.We went on a coach trip one Summer and the driver stopped in front of a house for us to see this garden and there was about fifty gnomes all dressed in clothes doing different jobs, the driver told us that on a rainy day they would be dressed in macs with umbrellas.This house and garden was on the road to Tenby which is a seaside town.
IHarris sorry to read about the trouble you have had with your daughter,she is old enough to stand on her own two feet now,you've done your best for her.
I cannot say anything bad about my mother in law,she was a very gentle person and when we got married we lived in two rooms in her house for seven years,She died too young and just seventeen days before our son was born which would have been her first and only grandchild.
I love little kittens too Dwagna and my grandson have just sent me a photo of them,they look quite big,I'm debating to myself now whether to have one.I will finish off now until the next time,hugs to everyone on here.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi what a lot of pretty plants. Don't tell me these all have to go in the ground or can they stay in containers, who would be the one doing all that backbreaking digging? I love plants but with bad knee can't outside garden, my only plants are cmas pointsettia and small cmas tree on kitchen table, have to be careful with other indoor plants cause the kitties like their nibbles, happy gardening, your friend, janet  don't forget to post a pic of the finished garden if they are going in the ground, want to ooh and ahhh!


Thanks, that's just the start. We have trays of seedlings and geranium cuttings in the garage. I've got wall planters and hanging baskets to do yet. We changed the garden a few years ago because I'm the gardener and I couldn't keep it up. My husband does the vegetables and cuts the lawns. We have shrubs along one side and weed suppressant covered with gravel so I don't have to weed that one. I can put all the pots and baskets on the table and do those so that just leaves one bed to dig and my husband does that. It has a lot of perennials in it and I fill the rest with bedding plants and they choke any weeds. We've also got climbing roses with clematis growing through them. I'll post a picture when it goes dark.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, that's a nice idea, I usually just pass them down to dd, she's only just turned 14 and she's reading a steven king book and so am I, happy knitting and reading, your friend, janet


My husband likes Steven King books, I've never read any but I have watched films taken from is books.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I thought I had problems in the family but when I read what you have all written it seems that mine are not so bad.i have enjoyed reading all your posts today and sympathise with you all.I will try and answere a few now.Janet,I wasn't up early ,We are 5hoursahead of you so when I wrote that it was 12oclock noon.Sorry to read that you are still doing the school run.How is the slimming going? Mine have gone to pot these last few days, I am blaming the cold weather , it is not salad eating weather.
> Christine,I love your toadstools,I can remember having those in the garden years ago,if I see any locally I shall buy some.I have had gnomes in my garden ever since we moved here forty six years ago,the original ones have worn away but I usually buy one or two a year,One year my husband bought me three German ones which was more expensive and overnight they was stolen.We went on a coach trip one Summer and the driver stopped in front of a house for us to see this garden and there was about fifty gnomes all dressed in clothes doing different jobs, the driver told us that on a rainy day they would be dressed in macs with umbrellas.This house and garden was on the road to Tenby which is a seaside town.
> IHarris sorry to read about the trouble you have had with your daughter,she is old enough to stand on her own two feet now,you've done your best for her.
> I cannot say anything bad about my mother in law,she was a very gentle person and when we got married we lived in two rooms in her house for seven years,She died too young and just seventeen days before our son was born which would have been her first and only grandchild.
> I love little kittens too Dwagna and my grandson have just sent me a photo of them,they look quite big,I'm debating to myself now whether to have one.I will finish off now until the next time,hugs to everyone on here.


I always used to think of my husbands grandmother (fathers mother) as my mother in law, she was a lovely woman. My MIL had 2 brothers, numerous sisters and we got on well with all of them, only one we didn't see as she didn't live near and her mother was another gentle soul. She died at 91 and had suffered from dementia for a few years and yet when we used to visit she always knew who my husbands was. It took her a few minutes and she would suddenly say, it's our Peter, and she would hold his hand and just keep repeating, it's Peter. He was her eldest grandson, she didn't know any of us. 
Cats are good company and are no trouble to look after, don't need walking.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

aw i love those little toadstools, you've given me a couple of ideas for my garden, wether they get done or not is a complete other story LOL. My mum moans about the "state" of my garden and she loves gardening but refuses point blank to help me sort it. Unfortunatly i kill plants just looking at them lol so i'm no great shakes in the gardening dept. Plus with my disability i find it incredibly difficult to keep up with it. I'm going to ring the council on monday tho and find out if they offer any gardening services for disabled people, i can only ask lol. But as my mum says, they cut the grass for people who were homeless who they have rehomed so why can't they do it for a disabled person?

Apart from the wee rascal dog, i have 2 cats as well i did have 3 but we lost harvey last year, he was 16 and had to be put to sleep as his kidneys failed, that HAD to be one of the worst days ever, i was so upset as the vet didn't even bother to wait until myself and my daughters could get there to say goodbye  
I would love to get another cat but with bailey being as boistrous as he is there is no way i could right now. Like i said he's 18 months old and a right wee tearaway. I'm having to go out next week to buy some 6 foot bamboo fencing to keep him inside the garden as he likes to try and escape by jumping next door (both sides) lol. 

Ah well i am off to make some more stitch markers, i need a wee break from knitting the autism blanket, altho i'm in a panic cos i need to have it ready by the end of the month lol. Plenty time yet tho, will just sit all day tomorrow and sunday knitting more pieces  
mags


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> aw i love those little toadstools, you've given me a couple of ideas for my garden, wether they get done or not is a complete other story LOL. My mum moans about the "state" of my garden and she loves gardening but refuses point blank to help me sort it. Unfortunatly i kill plants just looking at them lol so i'm no great shakes in the gardening dept. Plus with my disability i find it incredibly difficult to keep up with it. I'm going to ring the council on monday tho and find out if they offer any gardening services for disabled people, i can only ask lol. But as my mum says, they cut the grass for people who were homeless who they have rehomed so why can't they do it for a disabled person?
> 
> Apart from the wee rascal dog, i have 2 cats as well i did have 3 but we lost harvey last year, he was 16 and had to be put to sleep as his kidneys failed, that HAD to be one of the worst days ever, i was so upset as the vet didn't even bother to wait until myself and my daughters could get there to say goodbye
> I would love to get another cat but with bailey being as boistrous as he is there is no way i could right now. Like i said he's 18 months old and a right wee tearaway. I'm having to go out next week to buy some 6 foot bamboo fencing to keep him inside the garden as he likes to try and escape by jumping next door (both sides) lol.
> ...


Can you take some photos and maybe we could come up with some easy ideas.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> I thought I had problems in the family but when I read what you have all written it seems that mine are not so bad.i have enjoyed reading all your posts today and sympathise with you all.I will try and answere a few now.Janet,I wasn't up early ,We are 5hoursahead of you so when I wrote that it was 12oclock noon.Sorry to read that you are still doing the school run.How is the slimming going? Mine have gone to pot these last few days, I am blaming the cold weather , it is not salad eating weather.
> Christine,I love your toadstools,I can remember having those in the garden years ago,if I see any locally I shall buy some.I have had gnomes in my garden ever since we moved here forty six years ago,the original ones have worn away but I usually buy one or two a year,One year my husband bought me three German ones which was more expensive and overnight they was stolen.We went on a coach trip one Summer and the driver stopped in front of a house for us to see this garden and there was about fifty gnomes all dressed in clothes doing different jobs, the driver told us that on a rainy day they would be dressed in macs with umbrellas.This house and garden was on the road to Tenby which is a seaside town.
> IHarris sorry to read about the trouble you have had with your daughter,she is old enough to stand on her own two feet now,you've done your best for her.
> I cannot say anything bad about my mother in law,she was a very gentle person and when we got married we lived in two rooms in her house for seven years,She died too young and just seventeen days before our son was born which would have been her first and only grandchild.
> I love little kittens too Dwagna and my grandson have just sent me a photo of them,they look quite big,I'm debating to myself now whether to have one.I will finish off now until the next time,hugs to everyone on here.


Hi, sadly I have 40 lbs left to still lose which I probably would if I could just stop eating those caramel rice cakes after dinner, I am addicted to them or something, how's it going for you? Your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> Thanks, that's just the start. We have trays of seedlings and geranium cuttings in the garage. I've got wall planters and hanging baskets to do yet. We changed the garden a few years ago because I'm the gardener and I couldn't keep it up. My husband does the vegetables and cuts the lawns. We have shrubs along one side and weed suppressant covered with gravel so I don't have to weed that one. I can put all the pots and baskets on the table and do those so that just leaves one bed to dig and my husband does that. It has a lot of perennials in it and I fill the rest with bedding plants and they choke any weeds. We've also got climbing roses with clematis growing through them. I'll post a picture when it goes dark.


Hi, wow, you sure know what you are doing, bet it will look just beautiful and nice you have a helpful husband, happy gardening and knitting, your friend, janet


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hopeless this past week.I will start again on Monday.Do you make the caramel rice cakes or buy them.?


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> My husband likes Steven King books, I've never
> 
> read any but I have watched films taken from is books.


Hi, I love steven king, read most of his books, also love deen koontz books and romance and mystery, I read a lot and like a lot if different types, do you like to read, I usually fall asleep with a book in my hands, hope you are having a nice day, your friend, janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Hopeless this past week.I will start again on Monday.Do you make the caramel rice cakes or buy them.?


Hi, I wouldnt know how to make rice cakes, I buy them packaged, quaker makes them but they are cheaper at aldis, one cake only has 50 calories but when you eat the whole bag........your friend, janet


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I have never seen them in our shops ,so perhaps they are only sold in the U SA.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Boring Knit ,My son used to have a dog like you have on your Aviater,His name was Fluke,very loveable but had a mind of his own,just wouldn't obey you.Is your dog like that?


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> You must be mumbling like me


 :lol: I guess so. Just know I told him I had hung up the new window coverings I had gotten today. Hopefully to keep our bedroom cooler as the sun comes in most of the morning and it get hot in there. They were my alternatives to having custom shades made for a whole lot more money. .Anyway, not a word, nothing. .I can't tell you if he even heard me speak or mumble. .it like talking to a wall. But be sure when he speaks to me, I best answer :lol:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Christine, lovely yard. . love the toad stools! I wish I had a fenced in area. I have such a hard time planting any flowering type of plant as the deer wander in and eat everything, and I mean everything :lol: I got so made one year, as I had planted a beaufitul pot with mixed flowering plants and the deer had a good'ol time with it. . what they didn't eat, they pulled out of the pot leaving them to dry up on the driveway. I went and got silk flowers and stuck in the pot. . hey, from the road it didn't look to bad. SO now I select carefully and then I still have to fight off the deer. I will look forward to seeing everything in bloom.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> Christine, lovely yard. . love the toad stools! I wish I had a fenced in area. I have such a hard time planting any flowering type of plant as the deer wander in and eat everything, and I mean everything :lol: I got so made one year, as I had planted a beaufitul pot with mixed flowering plants and the deer had a good'ol time with it. . what they didn't eat, they pulled out of the pot leaving them to dry up on the driveway. I went and got silk flowers and stuck in the pot. . hey, from the road it didn't look to bad. SO now I select carefully and then I still have to fight off the deer. I will look forward to seeing everything in bloom.


It must be great seeing the deer up close like that but I would get very annoyed if they were eating my plants. We have foxes that come into our close and we have deer up on the common by us but you only see them occasionally as they are hidden by trees. The only thing I do in the winter is have a few planters containing bulbs like hyacinths, daffodils and tulips and winter pansies, it means I don't have to wait for them to die down in the soil. I don't bother with hanging baskets but my daughter had 2 beautiful baskets at the front of her house and when I looked at them closely they were all silk pansies of various colours. I always put silk flower arrangements on my dads grave as I hate to see dead flowers, I would rather see nothing than dead arrangements but I hadn't thought about making up winter baskets with them.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

No gardening today it's pouring with rain. Daughter, SIL, Tegs and mom for Sunday Dinner so I think it's cleaning day today. Just stripped beds and washer is on, small amount of ironing from a few days ago and husband on the vacuuming. It's my sons 40th birthday at the end of May and Tegan is making a Happy Birthday video for him. She's searched all my photos of him when he was young and apparently the next bit is all of us wearing Happy Birthday Hats and adding our birthday message. All will be revealed tomorrow. No knitting today, I am going to crochet some buttons for a coat I have just finished for Willow, never done it before so here goes..


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Hopeless this past week.I will start again on Monday.Do you make the caramel rice cakes or buy them.?


My diet isn't going too well either, I've lost nothing, husband lost 5lbs, hopefully if I can spend a bit more time in the garden I will make a start, I am sticking to my calories though.


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

dwagner said:


> Christine, lovely yard. . love the toad stools! I wish I had a fenced in area. I have such a hard time planting any flowering type of plant as the deer wander in and eat everything, and I mean everything :lol: .


Christine, I really like the toad stools also. And dwagner, I also have deer that eat everything. Even the plants that are supposed to be deer resistant. Someone told me about planting in 5 gallon buckets, so am thinking of trying that this year. And they will be on the deck, so the deer can't get to them.


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

lharris1952 said:


> We have left her completely alone for a yr. 3 weeks ago, I got an e-mail from her. She said,"Mom, I miss you and I love you". I replied the same to her. Nothing extra. Our pastor said, sometimes it's best to sit back and be quiet. And let the Lord work. DD and I were always very close. There have been too many lies and deceit on her part. DH and I have had our hearts broken over all of this, but we refuse to wallow in it.


lharris1952 we are facing the same problem with a daughter. To say we were stunned and hurt when we found out all the lies and deceit, would be an understatement. But your saying that after a year she came around gives us hope that maybe ours will, too. We just can't understand why she did what she did. Its like she smiled to our face while she was stabbing us in the back.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

catladybug8355 said:


> lharris1952 we are facing the same problem with a daughter. To say we were stunned and hurt when we found out all the lies and deceit, would be an understatement. But your saying that after a year she came around gives us hope that maybe ours will, too. We just can't understand why she did what she did. Its like she smiled to our face while she was stabbing us in the back.


i know exactly what you mean. my 18 year old son is autistic and has a partner who is using this to poison him against his family. i have bent over backward to do things for my son and until january this year everything was great. Then my eldest daughter asked him if he would be able to pay back some of the £600 he owes her and he totally flipped. The nasty emails and messages we both got were horrendous and left me in tears. he has now decided he is disowning his family and wants nothing more to do with us *sigh*


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> Hope your daughter gets sorted before the baby is born otherwise it will be a nightmare living back with them, the baby would pick up the tension in the house.


I agree. So I plan to put the rent money from them aside until its enough for a deposit for their own place. Which hopefully will be the month the baby is due. My daughter wants us to build her a house on our property. We told her only if she finances it. So that won't happen.


----------



## Ark-Linda (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Donna. Don't want to waste away in would have/shoud have, but there is really nothing here. Thought I had friends at the church, but that wasn't true. It's an ugly story that I don't want to go thru ever again. So I'm better just sitting here knitting and computing. Much safer than being used and treated very badly by the locals.


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> i know exactly what you mean. my 18 year old son is autistic and has a partner who is using this to poison him against his family. he has now decided he is disowning his family and wants nothing more to do with us *sigh*


We wonder if that's what happened here. She cut off her whole family.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

kittenosmall- Try the rice cakes with a little peanut butter. I have eaten 2 for breakfast. Have been on W.W. for a long time. Meds are making me retain fluids, so I have really struggled to lose any weight.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

catladybug8355 said:


> Christine, I really like the toad stools also. And dwagner, I also have deer that eat everything. Even the plants that are supposed to be deer resistant. Someone told me about planting in 5 gallon buckets, so am thinking of trying that this year. And they will be on the deck, so the deer can't get to them.


I thought my potted plants were safe on my deck. NOT, the little buggers climb the stairs!! :shock:


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> I thought my potted plants were safe on my deck. NOT, the little buggers climb the stairs!! :shock:


There are lots of shrubs that are deer resistant. I'm not sure what plants are common to you but some of the plants are in my garden so I will be safe from deer.

:lol:


----------



## cinsacto (Jan 21, 2013)

Left to my own devices I could easily become a hermit. One of the best ways to connect with people that I have found is to volunteer at something you have an interest or passion for. For me it was my local animal shelter. Just a few hours a month opened me up to a wonderful group of folks and experiences!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

cinsacto said:


> Left to my own devices I could easily become a hermit. One of the best ways to connect with people that I have found is to volunteer at something you have an interest or passion for. For me it was my local animal shelter. Just a few hours a month opened me up to a wonderful group of folks and experiences!


Welcome here cinsacto. I don't have time to voluneer. WHEN I'm not taking care of my dh. I have no time to be away from home or to take on a volunteering position. If I'm not at home doing necessary house/yard care. I driving 3-4 days a week, sometimes 5,(over 120 miles each day, sometimes more) taking my dh to diaylsis or Dr. appts. My dh has never been too helpful and now he really can't do much. My lonelyness comes from really not having anyone to share my 'woes' to. Here, I find listening ears and Ladies with same interests. I enjoy reading these posts and interacting in a sense with these nice people. Some of these Ladies, have disabilities which does not allow them to get out much. Here they find a connection to others. I appreciate your suggestion; volunteering will always bring a reward of self satisfaction and connection, however not all are able to do so.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> kittenosmall- Try the rice cakes with a little peanut butter. I have eaten 2 for breakfast. Have been on W.W. for a long time. Meds are making me retain fluids, so I have really struggled to lose any weight.


Hi, I never tried peanut butter on rice cakes and I love peanut butter, now I can pig out on them and will get more fat. How do you keep from not eating after dinner? I am good all day and then mess up after dinner, only had 90 calories so far today and it is 11:30am, tho I am starving and soon will have a 140 calorie yogurt I put in the freezer couple hrs ago to taste like ice cream, chocolate mousse yogurt, yum yum, happy dieting, your friend, janet


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> There are lots of shrubs that are deer resistant. I'm not sure what plants are common to you but some of the plants are in my garden so I will be safe from deer.
> 
> :lol:


I have learned what our deer won't eat one year, they devore the next. They killed the junipers in front. I had heard that won't eat Hosta's, which I think are so beautiful. I planted those last year and so far, so good. Also they won't touch peonies. YEAH!! they do leaves those alone. Also, bearded iris and they leave the daffodils alone too. Its the begonias, pansies(my favorites) roses (yes, roses, they eat the buds and leaves) They so far have touched my bleed hearts. Homes here that have beautiful flowering yards have 8+ft fences. I just can't afford a fence. I do enjoy the deer, living in an area with abundant wildlife is peaceful. I love 'posey's' too. Just can't 'have my cake and eat it too' :lol: :lol:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm attempting to hang a curtain rod in my laundry room. I purchase 'sunblock' curtains for in there, the window is on the west side of the house and it gets so hot in there. Got the new one hung in our bedroom last night, so I'm looking forward to later to see if it cooler in there today. But wouldn't you know it. . temps are suppose to cool down and get back to normal Spring temps :lol: Heat wave almost over. . .but I'll be ready for the next one :thumbup:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

I would like to wish all you Mothers a Happy Mother's Days tomorrow. Enjoy YOUR special day!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Mothering Sunday was on March 10th in the UK, it's the fourth Sunday of Lent.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> I have learned what our deer won't eat one year, they devore the next. They killed the junipers in front. I had heard that won't eat Hosta's, which I think are so beautiful. I planted those last year and so far, so good. Also they won't touch peonies. YEAH!! they do leaves those alone. Also, bearded iris and they leave the daffodils alone too. Its the begonias, pansies(my favorites) roses (yes, roses, they eat the buds and leaves) They so far have touched my bleed hearts. Homes here that have beautiful flowering yards have 8+ft fences. I just can't afford a fence. I do enjoy the deer, living in an area with abundant wildlife is peaceful. I love 'posey's' too. Just can't 'have my cake and eat it too' :lol: :lol:


I was reading about deer resistant plants and in the article it said they eat garden plants when they are thirsty and hungry and if you have an open garden have a large tub with water away from your plants and plant some clover and alfalfa by it. They don't like ornamental grasses so pampas grass would be good to grow. They don't like spiky plants but the exception are roses. Their not supposed to like bleeding heart plants either.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> Mothering Sunday was on March 10th in the UK, it's the fourth Sunday of Lent.


I was wondering if the UK had such a day. Only thought about it after I sent this. But, now I'm curious. The fourth Sunday of Lent. Is your Mothering Sunday associated with Lent and/or the Church?? In the US its the second Sunday in May, not necessarily associated with any other event. I'm just a 'Curious George. No offense intended.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> I was reading about deer resistant plants and in the article it said they eat garden plants when they are thirsty and hungry and if you have an open garden have a large tub with water away from your plants and plant some clover and alfalfa by it. They don't like ornamental grasses so pampas grass would be good to grow. They don't like spiky plants but the exception are roses. Their not supposed to like bleeding heart plants either.


Oh thanks for the tips. I do know they drink water from my bird bath. I shall get a bigger tub. I have a 'side yard' where they come up the hill. I can plant clover and alfalfa and put the tub out there also. Thanks Bunches!! Oh, and seeing your toad stools in your yard, reminded that I have a gnome, dressed as a little fisherman with a fishingpole and a little fish hanging on the end. It would delight my dh if he saw it in the garden. He's been in the house for 9 years now. . time for him to move outside. I think he'll look cute amongst the hosta's, don't ya think :lol: It was a Christmas present from dh's brother.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I just discovered the deer and fox are eating the sunflower seed out of my bird feeders.I knew raccoons would destroy the feeders, but didn't know deer and fox would. Also have coyote poop in front yard. This makes me a little uncomfortable.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

lharris1952 said:


> I just discovered the deer and fox are eating the sunflower seed out of my bird feeders.I knew raccoons would destroy the feeders, but didn't know deer and fox would. Also have coyote poop in front yard. This makes me a little uncomfortable.


Iharris; Ive seen our deer stand on their hind legs to get seed out of the feeders, now that's a sight :lol: We have coyotes here. But they don't come into the yard, at least that I know of. I hear them howling at night. I like hearing them, but having cats, I perfer they stay their distance. In the yard, that's a little to close and I would be nervous too. Recently, here, the coyotes have be killing livestock and the ranchers have been giver permission to shoot and kill them. Also, we have grey wolves. Don't see them around either, but others have.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> I was wondering if the UK had such a day. Only thought about it after I sent this. But, now I'm curious. The fourth Sunday of Lent. Is your Mothering Sunday associated with Lent and/or the Church?? In the US its the second Sunday in May, not necessarily associated with any other event. I'm just a 'Curious George. No offense intended.


Happy Mothers Day to you all.

Mothers Day is an "American" thing, pardon the phrase, and we have adopted the name but in the UK it is in fact Mothering Sunday. When most young people, particularly girls, left home and most went into service (working as servants for the gentry) they had to attend the local church and once a year they were given the day off to go and worship at their Mother Church and visit their families. It was a family gathering. Most of them were able to walk home, although it would have been a few miles, and as it goes, they picked spring wild flowers along the way to give to their mothers. This is where the Simnel cake connection came from. Some of them made a cake to take home and the Simnel cake is a fruit cake with a layer of almond paste running through the centre and one on the top which is slightly browned in the oven. On the top can either be 11 or 12 balls of marzipan to represent Jesus and 11 of his apostles or just 11 of his apostles, Judas being excluded. This was eaten half way through lent, the 4th Sunday of Lent, the day when everyone went home and as a family would share the cake.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> Oh thanks for the tips. I do know they drink water from my bird bath. I shall get a bigger tub. I have a 'side yard' where they come up the hill. I can plant clover and alfalfa and put the tub out there also. Thanks Bunches!! Oh, and seeing your toad stools in your yard, reminded that I have a gnome, dressed as a little fisherman with a fishingpole and a little fish hanging on the end. It would delight my dh if he saw it in the garden. He's been in the house for 9 years now. . time for him to move outside. I think he'll look cute amongst the hosta's, don't ya think :lol: It was a Christmas present from dh's brother.


I've got one as well but he's not a gnome, just an old man fishing, he's sitting in my rockery. We used to have a small ornamental pond but when we changed the garden we got rid of it. I've a planter with a large hosta in it but it doesn't matter what I do it gets eaten. I've put Vaseline on the side of the planter to stop snails climbing up but something gets at it.
I think you gnome deserves an airing, and your husband, which one is going in the hostas :lol:


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> Iharris; Ive seen our deer stand on their hind legs to get seed out of the feeders, now that's a sight :lol: We have coyotes here. But they don't come into the yard, at least that I know of. I hear them howling at night. I like hearing them, but having cats, I perfer they stay their distance. In the yard, that's a little to close and I would be nervous too. Recently, here, the coyotes have be killing livestock and the ranchers have been giver permission to shoot and kill them. Also, we have grey wolves. Don't see them around either, but others have.


I get concerned if our cats are out and if the foxes come, not sure about coyotes, the only one I like is Road Runner and Wiley Coyote.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

cinsacto said:


> Left to my own devices I could easily become a hermit. One of the best ways to connect with people that I have found is to volunteer at something you have an interest or passion for. For me it was my local animal shelter. Just a few hours a month opened me up to a wonderful group of folks and experiences!


My problem with an animal shelter would be coming home empty handed. Both of us used to be Trustees for a local Memorial Centre. It was a building built by a few local tradespeople back in 1922 to commemorate those killed in WW1. At the Church we have a cenotaph listing both WW 's and one young lad who died in the Falklands War, but inside the Hall we had the same but the names are inscribed on large Brass Wall plaques. We were Trustees for 12 years and to raise money for its upkeep we had dances and entertainment of all sorts. over 50's clubs hire rooms, the Townswomen's Guild meet there, there are Zumba classes, Dance Classes, a Friday afternoon Tea Dance, Social Dances and Karate for kids. The Hall was very popular for hiring for parties and Weddings too. It isn't owned by anyone and in the covenant if no one can carry on looking after it then it has to be sold and the money distributed to the local people. That would now be impossible as when it was built there were only a few hundred people so now the money would have to go to the Charities Commission and they would use it. I loved it but it was beginning to take over our lives completely, some of the older Trustees were not able to contribute any time and younger people just weren't interested so it became nearly a full time job and when you are both working there was no time left to do what you wanted with your own Leisure Time. The decision was made for us when the obnoxious daughter and SIL of two of our Trustees joined the Committee and decided she knew how to run it better although it was successful as it was. When we were on holiday she got her in laws to join us and it became difficult to make decisions as they voted as a group. She virtually ruined it and then walked away. My husband was the Chairman and I was the Secretary and when he stood down we carried on just as Trustees. I also gave up the position of Secretary and she took over my role. He worked extremely hard in the 12 years to get it to be as successful as it was and he said I can't stay and watch what she is doing, so we both finished. Now it's virtually back to what it used to be like and all the hard work is wasted. No more volunteering for me, it's my time now.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, I never tried peanut butter on rice cakes and I love peanut butter, now I can pig out on them and will get more fat. How do you keep from not eating after dinner? I am good all day and then mess up after dinner, only had 90 calories so far today and it is 11:30am, tho I am starving and soon will have a 140 calorie yogurt I put in the freezer couple hrs ago to taste like ice cream, chocolate mousse yogurt, yum yum, happy dieting, your friend, janet


I love peanut butter, I have it as part of my snacks. My calorie allowance for the day is 2000. 3 meals a day and 2 snacks and after my evening meal I don't eat again until next morning, no picking. My mid morning snack is usually a Banana and either cereal, eggs or porridge for breakfast. Lunch now the weather is warmer is mixed salad with cooked meat or fish and fruit. Afternoon snack is either Rivita or a crumpet with peanut butter or low fat cheese, or raw carrots, celery with a dip or peanut butter and a few grapes. Evening meal is either meat or fish with assorted vegetables or a pasta dish or curry or stir fry. I'm not a pudding person so I will have a soya yoghurt or icecream with fruit. I eat a lot of strawberries and we had a pineapple last week. To turn it into a large desert with hardly any calories I make a jelly so it's fresh fruit plus the jelly and a couple of scoops of icecream.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> I'm attempting to hang a curtain rod in my laundry room. I purchase 'sunblock' curtains for in there, the window is on the west side of the house and it gets so hot in there. Got the new one hung in our bedroom last night, so I'm looking forward to later to see if it cooler in there today. But wouldn't you know it. . temps are suppose to cool down and get back to normal Spring temps :lol: Heat wave almost over. . .but I'll be ready for the next one :thumbup:


I wish we had a heat wave, at least it's not raining today, I think I see a bit of blue sky. Enough of me today, time for tea and breakfast and getting lunch ready for visitors. Enjoy your day.


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

lharris1952 said:


> I just discovered the deer and fox are eating the sunflower seed out of my bird feeders.I knew raccoons would destroy the feeders, but didn't know deer and fox would. Also have coyote poop in front yard. This makes me a little uncomfortable.


The deer and raccoons eat out of my feeders. I have to take them down at night and put them up in the morning until they go away, then I can leave them for a while till it starts again. The raccoons fight and are so noisy. We have fox and coyotes, but have never seen them at the feeders. They go for my neighbors chickens. A couple weeks ago the dogs were barking and I looked out the window in time to see a fox running off with a chicken that was feeding under my bird feeders.


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> Happy Mothers Day to you all.
> 
> Mothers Day is an "American" thing, pardon the phrase, and we have adopted the name but in the UK it is in fact Mothering Sunday. When most young people, particularly girls, left home and most went into service (working as servants for the gentry) they had to attend the local church and once a year they were given the day off to go and worship at their Mother Church and visit their families. It was a family gathering. Most of them were able to walk home, although it would have been a few miles, and as it goes, they picked spring wild flowers along the way to give to their mothers. This is where the Simnel cake connection came from. Some of them made a cake to take home and the Simnel cake is a fruit cake with a layer of almond paste running through the centre and one on the top which is slightly browned in the oven. On the top can either be 11 or 12 balls of marzipan to represent Jesus and 11 of his apostles or just 11 of his apostles, Judas being excluded. This was eaten half way through lent, the 4th Sunday of Lent, the day when everyone went home and as a family would share the cake.


Thank you for this interesting information. It sounds a lot more interesting then ours.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't mind if the wild animals are in my yard. But the neighbors cows, horses, and goats are different. We finally complained to the right person,and the neighbors have kept their animals in their pasture. There is a panther that hangs around,too. It has been seen in our front yard twice, and it ran across our road in front of DH one morning. I have started putting our golden on a cable at night when she has to go outside. Our backyard is fenced, but these wild things can still get in the backyard. I would never get that dog in the house. She hasn't got that far in training.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, wishing you all a happy mothers day, your friend, janet


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> Happy Mothers Day to you all.
> 
> Mothers Day is an "American" thing, pardon the phrase, and we have adopted the name but in the UK it is in fact Mothering Sunday. When most young people, particularly girls, left home and most went into service (working as servants for the gentry) they had to attend the local church and once a year they were given the day off to go and worship at their Mother Church and visit their families. It was a family gathering. Most of them were able to walk home, although it would have been a few miles, and as it goes, they picked spring wild flowers along the way to give to their mothers. This is where the Simnel cake connection came from. Some of them made a cake to take home and the Simnel cake is a fruit cake with a layer of almond paste running through the centre and one on the top which is slightly browned in the oven. On the top can either be 11 or 12 balls of marzipan to represent Jesus and 11 of his apostles or just 11 of his apostles, Judas being excluded. This was eaten half way through lent, the 4th Sunday of Lent, the day when everyone went home and as a family would share the cake.


Thank you Christine. Interesting history.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, wishing you all a happy mothers day, your friend, janet[/quote
> 
> Good Morning Janet. Thank you for the wish, and I hope you have a wonderful Mother's Day as well.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> I've got one as well but he's not a gnome, just an old man fishing, he's sitting in my rockery. We used to have a small ornamental pond but when we changed the garden we got rid of it. I've a planter with a large hosta in it but it doesn't matter what I do it gets eaten. I've put Vaseline on the side of the planter to stop snails climbing up but something gets at it.
> I think you gnome deserves an airing, and your husband, which one is going in the hostas :lol:


Christine, I use to put a small plastic cup, those used for beverages, the very short ones(anything shallow) with beer in them. and place then in a dug out hole in the ground so that the top edge was even with the ground. The slugs (we don't have snails in WA State) would crawl in and get drunk and drown. OhLa! kept them from eating on everthing. Every couple to days I would empty and put in fresh beer. Might work on snail :lol: :thumbup:
The gnome or my husband you ask? They can both go out there :lol:


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

dwagner said:


> kittenosmall said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, wishing you all a happy mothers day, your friend, janet[/quote
> ...


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

It's 7 am, it's rained during the night but there is a little bit of blue in the sky so we may be lucky with the garden today. Well what a day we had yesterday. Tegan's video for my sons birthday had to have the finishing touches, well I think by our efforts yesterday she will be doing a lot of editing. We had to mime to the Stevie Wonders version of Happy Birthday but she had started it off with a slideshow of photographs taken at various ages baby, toddler, first day at secondary school, the posing teenager and so on. I didn't know which photos she had chosen to use and one with him and my dad at about aged 8 brought a tear to my eye and my daughter said, we couldn't leave grandad out. My daughter had had a banner produced which we blue tacked on the wall and a happy birthday hat. My mother starts the video off with her sitting with the hat on, her head on her chest looking asleep and then she has to "wake up" and throw the hat whilst swaying and miming to happy birthday. I lost count of how many times we did it. It was the, do you mean 3 or on the count of 3 then throw, CUT. The hat was even passed to the cats. All of us in turn had to catch the hat and pass it on with Tegan giving instructions. The end with us doing a conga down the lounge, stop, then us around my moms chair raising the champagne glasses filled with flavoured water, Cheers, her wearing the hat and pulling a popper. Well when the popper went off her face was a picture. I don't think Steven Spielberg has anything to worry about, we all all looked like drunken idiots but we had 2 hours of fun making it. Looking back on those early photos I could see how much Willow looks like my son at that same age and she certainly has his sense of fun. We hope he likes it, I think the photo of him and my dad will be the one that hits him as both my kids loved him to bits.

Your Mothers Day is different to ours how did you spend it.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> Christine, I use to put a small plastic cup, those used for beverages, the very short ones(anything shallow) with beer in them. and place then in a dug out hole in the ground so that the top edge was even with the ground. The slugs (we don't have snails in WA State) would crawl in and get drunk and drown. OhLa! kept them from eating on everthing. Every couple to days I would empty and put in fresh beer. Might work on snail :lol: :thumbup:
> The gnome or my husband you ask? They can both go out there :lol:


I might sit my husband on the rockery next to my fisherman as he also fishes, he can drink the beer, and kill the snails. :thumbup:


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> I don't mind if the wild animals are in my yard. But the neighbors cows, horses, and goats are different. We finally complained to the right person,and the neighbors have kept their animals in their pasture. There is a panther that hangs around,too. It has been seen in our front yard twice, and it ran across our road in front of DH one morning. I have started putting our golden on a cable at night when she has to go outside. Our backyard is fenced, but these wild things can still get in the backyard. I would never get that dog in the house. She hasn't got that far in training.


Not sure about a panther in my garden, they're in zoos here, and I think thats where I would like them to stay. We are such a small country we haven't the wide open spaces you have, here we are a very built up country with houses and factories. You will see photos of Scotland, the Lake District and various woodland and moor areas but these are tiny compared to where you live. Most of your states are larger than the whole of the UK.
I looked on a comparison site and in square miles terms the whole of the UK comes between Oregan and Utah with us having a population of 64million, and rapidly rising to an estimated 75million in the next few years if we don't control immigration.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

morning ladies  
hope you are all well today. I'm really struggling with pain today and trying to get in to see my doc but so far a no go. Had a lovely relaxing weekend, knitting and making more lovely stitch markers. Got up this morning and i can hardly move, my hands are all swelled up like little balloons with fingers on the ends lol. I've doubled up all my painkillers like the doc suggested when i get really bad but so far they are not touching the pain at all. even my hair hurts lol, why is that? 

I have a meeting at the school tonight my youngest is going on a school trip to france next month which she is really excited about so we have to go and talk about all the final details. Not looking forward to it lol. 

Apart from that it's a lovely sunny day here today, just wish i was well enough to sit outside in the sun for a while as i'm sure it would help but i would have to keep running about after the dog cos he is still trying to jump the fences so not an option for me today. 
Ah well i will attempt to knit today, have to try and finish this blanket for my friend, but it's on small needles so might have to try knitting something chunky for myself instead  

have a great day ladies 
mags


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Do you think when you do a lot if knitting it could affect your hands, when I restarted knitted after a few years my forearm used to swell and ache. I only need to have a small amount of lamb, one of my 16 no go food and my hands are like balloons. Have you thought about looking at what food you eat, it really made a big difference to my life when I sorted out my food intolerances. It was lovely here first thing then heavy rain, but its stopped now so I might go and do a bit of potting up. Ibuprofen gel on my knees before I go outside.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> Do you think when you do a lot if knitting it could affect your hands, when I restarted knitted after a few years my forearm used to swell and ache. I only need to have a small amount of lamb, one of my 16 no go food and my hands are like balloons. Have you thought about looking at what food you eat, it really made a big difference to my life when I sorted out my food intolerances. It was lovely here first thing then heavy rain, but its stopped now so I might go and do a bit of potting up. Ibuprofen gel on my knees before I go outside.


I've been checked for food intolerances and have omitted a lot of stuff from my diet, i have carpal tunnel, and wear wrist splints when i'm knitting, have an appointment with the ortho surgeon at the end of the month to have it sorted out. Also been diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis then told i don't have it then told i have it then i dont (you get the picture lol?) now a diagnosis of fybromialgia.

Just been to see the doc who wanted to put me on anti depressants told her no chance as i'm not depressed. She's upped my amatriptalyne to 50mg a night to see if that helps, i doubt it but i'll give it a go. just so frustrated, i want to be referred to a different consultant for the ra but the doc is refusing to let me get a 2nd opinion so i'm basically banging my head against a brick wall. She also said there was nothing more she would give me for the sheer amount of pain i am in. Think i need to try and save up to see a private gp and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> It's 7 am, it's rained during the night but there is a little bit of blue in the sky so we may be lucky with the garden today. Well what a day we had yesterday. Tegan's video for my sons birthday had to have the finishing touches, well I think by our efforts yesterday she will be doing a lot of editing. We had to mime to the Stevie Wonders version of Happy Birthday but she had started it off with a slideshow of photographs taken at various ages baby, toddler, first day at secondary school, the posing teenager and so on. I didn't know which photos she had chosen to use and one with him and my dad at about aged 8 brought a tear to my eye and my daughter said, we couldn't leave grandad out. My daughter had had a banner produced which we blue tacked on the wall and a happy birthday hat. My mother starts the video off with her sitting with the hat on, her head on her chest looking asleep and then she has to "wake up" and throw the hat whilst swaying and miming to happy birthday. I lost count of how many times we did it. It was the, do you mean 3 or on the count of 3 then throw, CUT. The hat was even passed to the cats. All of us in turn had to catch the hat and pass it on with Tegan giving instructions. The end with us doing a conga down the lounge, stop, then us around my moms chair raising the champagne glasses filled with flavoured water, Cheers, her wearing the hat and pulling a popper. Well when the popper went off her face was a picture. I don't think Steven Spielberg has anything to worry about, we all all looked like drunken idiots but we had 2 hours of fun making it. Looking back on those early photos I could see how much Willow looks like my son at that same age and she certainly has his sense of fun. We hope he likes it, I think the photo of him and my dad will be the one that hits him as both my kids loved him to bits.
> 
> Your Mothers Day is different to ours how did you spend it.


I'm sure you son will love the video. Sounded like the making was hoot! That will be a cherished memory. I like the video idea, it can be enjoyed for years to come :thumbup:

My Mother's Day was quite. My daughter and SIL are on the coast fishing. I received a lovely bouquet of flowers from them and daughter called, a couple of times and also sent a couple of emails from her phone. I have their dogs. . and that kept me busy. I took them out for walks. They don't have the room to roam here as they do at home and I know they get bored and bored dogs can get whiney and that at time gets on my nerves. The oldest dog has hip issues and she is unable to get up into the truck so she will put her hind legs on the tailgate then on the count of 3 I lift her up. . and this morning my back is talking to me. They woke me up at 12:30am whiney, wanting to go out. So I got up took them out, then put them on the deck for the remainer of the night, and they were up again at 5:30 is morning. It's sorta like having two babies in the house. DH doesn't interact with them, so it all up to me to give them attention. I did do some knitting yesterday. Finished a pair of socks and got started on another pair. This will be my 6th pair. I don't much care for the pair I finished yesterday. I was making them for a friend who has a larger foot. I made the heel flap a little longer, thus making the gusset wider. THink I'll just hang on to that pair. Looks like they would fit a chubby foot :lol: So I started a another pair and it will be a standard size.
It has cooled down here and we have some clouds, we may get a little rain. Today is a dialysis day, 120 miles of driving. Yesterday I changed the bandages on dh feet. . my, oh my! How ugly. It not really getting better. It looks like decaying flesh and their all ouzy. DH was on his feet most of the day yesterday. I reminded him he was to stay off the feet. He got a little 'testy' with me about that. I worry that if this doen't get under control, he'll loose some toes. Then I guess, there won't be any question about staying off the feet. He has another appt for his feet on Wed before his dialysis. I'll let the Dr. deal with him.
Hope everyone hs an enjoyable day.
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> I've been checked for food intolerances and have omitted a lot of stuff from my diet, i have carpal tunnel, and wear wrist splints when i'm knitting, have an appointment with the ortho surgeon at the end of the month to have it sorted out. Also been diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis then told i don't have it then told i have it then i dont (you get the picture lol?) now a diagnosis of fybromialgia.
> 
> Just been to see the doc who wanted to put me on anti depressants told her no chance as i'm not depressed. She's upped my amatriptalyne to 50mg a night to see if that helps, i doubt it but i'll give it a go. just so frustrated, i want to be referred to a different consultant for the ra but the doc is refusing to let me get a 2nd opinion so i'm basically banging my head against a brick wall. She also said there was nothing more she would give me for the sheer amount of pain i am in. Think i need to try and save up to see a private gp and see if that makes any difference.


Mags, I'm so sorry to hear that you're in so much pain. I have join pain at times, most at night in my wrist, but nothing like yours, also my knees at times will be painful. This morning by back is achy, but that from lifing 80+ pounds of dog :lol: 
I hope you can find some relief. 
Donna


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> I've been checked for food intolerances and have omitted a lot of stuff from my diet, i have carpal tunnel, and wear wrist splints when i'm knitting, have an appointment with the ortho surgeon at the end of the month to have it sorted out. Also been diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis then told i don't have it then told i have it then i dont (you get the picture lol?) now a diagnosis of fybromialgia.
> 
> Just been to see the doc who wanted to put me on anti depressants told her no chance as i'm not depressed. She's upped my amatriptalyne to 50mg a night to see if that helps, i doubt it but i'll give it a go. just so frustrated, i want to be referred to a different consultant for the ra but the doc is refusing to let me get a 2nd opinion so i'm basically banging my head against a brick wall. She also said there was nothing more she would give me for the sheer amount of pain i am in. Think i need to try and save up to see a private gp and see if that makes any difference.


Amitriptyline can be used for neuropathic pain control not only depression. It is a relaxant and can help with sleeping and anti depressants can be used for migraines and severe headaches. I know when I was in severe pain it was very frustrating, not being able to do what I wanted. I would take cocodamol, and anti inflammatory tablets rush round the house like a mad thing getting jobs done, then the next day when the tablets had worn off I would be in agony and could hardly move. When I learned to accept the fact that I had to do things in stages and what I couldn't do I had to leave for another day it became a bit easier to accept but it's not easy.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> I'm sure you son will love the video. Sounded like the making was hoot! That will be a cherished memory. I like the video idea, it can be enjoyed for years to come :thumbup:
> 
> My Mother's Day was quite. My daughter and SIL are on the coast fishing. I received a lovely bouquet of flowers from them and daughter called, a couple of times and also sent a couple of emails from her phone. I have their dogs. . and that kept me busy. I took them out for walks. They don't have the room to roam here as they do at home and I know they get bored and bored dogs can get whiney and that at time gets on my nerves. The oldest dog has hip issues and she is unable to get up into the truck so she will put her hind legs on the tailgate then on the count of 3 I lift her up. . and this morning my back is talking to me. They woke me up at 12:30am whiney, wanting to go out. So I got up took them out, then put them on the deck for the remainer of the night, and they were up again at 5:30 is morning. It's sorta like having two babies in the house. DH doesn't interact with them, so it all up to me to give them attention. I did do some knitting yesterday. Finished a pair of socks and got started on another pair. This will be my 6th pair. I don't much care for the pair I finished yesterday. I was making them for a friend who has a larger foot. I made the heel flap a little longer, thus making the gusset wider. THink I'll just hang on to that pair. Looks like they would fit a chubby foot :lol: So I started a another pair and it will be a standard size.
> It has cooled down here and we have some clouds, we may get a little rain. Today is a dialysis day, 120 miles of driving. Yesterday I changed the bandages on dh feet. . my, oh my! How ugly. It not really getting better. It looks like decaying flesh and their all ouzy. DH was on his feet most of the day yesterday. I reminded him he was to stay off the feet. He got a little 'testy' with me about that. I worry that if this doen't get under control, he'll loose some toes. Then I guess, there won't be any question about staying off the feet. He has another appt for his feet on Wed before his dialysis. I'll let the Dr. deal with him.
> ...


Why is it men are so stubborn even when you prove they're wrong. 120 miles each time, that's like me driving to my sons and back 3 1/2hrs driving, 4hrs if the motorway is conjested which it usually is.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

dwagner said:


> I'm sure you son will love the video. Sounded like the making was hoot! That will be a cherished memory. I like the video idea, it can be enjoyed for years to come :thumbup:
> 
> My Mother's Day was quite. My daughter and SIL are on the coast fishing. I received a lovely bouquet of flowers from them and daughter called, a couple of times and also sent a couple of emails from her phone. I have their dogs. . and that kept me busy. I took them out for walks. They don't have the room to roam here as they do at home and I know they get bored and bored dogs can get whiney and that at time gets on my nerves. The oldest dog has hip issues and she is unable to get up into the truck so she will put her hind legs on the tailgate then on the count of 3 I lift her up. . and this morning my back is talking to me. They woke me up at 12:30am whiney, wanting to go out. So I got up took them out, then put them on the deck for the remainer of the night, and they were up again at 5:30 is morning. It's sorta like having two babies in the house. DH doesn't interact with them, so it all up to me to give them attention. I did do some knitting yesterday. Finished a pair of socks and got started on another pair. This will be my 6th pair. I don't much care for the pair I finished yesterday. I was making them for a friend who has a larger foot. I made the heel flap a little longer, thus making the gusset wider. THink I'll just hang on to that pair. Looks like they would fit a chubby foot :lol: So I started a another pair and it will be a standard size.
> It has cooled down here and we have some clouds, we may get a little rain. Today is a dialysis day, 120 miles of driving. Yesterday I changed the bandages on dh feet. . my, oh my! How ugly. It not really getting better. It looks like decaying flesh and their all ouzy. DH was on his feet most of the day yesterday. I reminded him he was to stay off the feet. He got a little 'testy' with me about that. I worry that if this doen't get under control, he'll loose some toes. Then I guess, there won't be any question about staying off the feet. He has another appt for his feet on Wed before his dialysis. I'll let the Dr. deal with him.
> ...


Maybe the dogs are feeling a bit unsettled as they're not in their own home, I know when my daughters dogs were with us they used to fight sometimes. They both wanted my husbands attention but they're ok when he goes to them and looks after them.
I bought a book on sock knitting from Aldi a few weeks ago, I'm determined to make some one day.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> Maybe the dogs are feeling a bit unsettled as they're not in their own home, I know when my daughters dogs were with us they used to fight sometimes. They both wanted my husbands attention but they're ok when he goes to them and looks after them.
> I bought a book on sock knitting from Aldi a few weeks ago, I'm determined to make some one day.


Yes, I'm sure the doggies are a bit 'home sick' and thier routine is different. Not to mention I do spoil them. . just like children. .they get away with a lot more here than they do at home. My daughter & SIL would not tolerate their whinning. They don't do that at home :lol:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

dwagner said:


> Yes, I'm sure the doggies are a bit 'home sick' and thier routine is different. Not to mention I do spoil them. . just like children. .they get away with a lot more here than they do at home. My daughter & SIL would not tolerate their whinning. They don't do that at home :lol:


Oh, wanted to mention Christine. . Go for the socks!!. I find them fun to do!.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello again, It has been so cold and rainy here I had hoped to start working in the garden here this weekend as my grandson was here and would have helped me but the weather was against us.I only put flowers in two borders now , the rest goes in large pots and containers.
Sorry to hear Mags that you are in so much pain.I hope it will ease soon for you.How is the weather in Scotland?
Dwagner,that is a lot of driving you have to do every week.Do you get any help with fuel costs as it must cost you a lot for fuel.I know in Wales people get help with that if you have to visit hospital a lot.
Like you Christine I haven't knitted any socks yet but haven't anyone to knit them for as my son and grandsons prefor the bought ones as their feet perspire a lot. I bought the scarves,gloves book in ALdis but haven't knitted anything from it yet.they were good value.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not sure who I would give socks to as non of mine would wear hand knit socks. I might make some as bed socks for myself as I hate cold feet in bed.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Sorry to hear Mags that you are in so much pain.I hope it will ease soon for you.How is the weather in Scotland?


Thanks for the thoughts Briallu, the weather today has been awful, i think we've had all 4 seasons in one day today lol. it's been sunny and warm one minute to sunny and cold to dull and dreary to now thick black clouds and lots of rain. I'm pretty convinced the weather is not helping my joints.

The problem i am having is really doctors butting heads with each other if i am honest. I have been diagnosed by 2 rheumatologists as having rheumatoid arthritis, but then i was transferred for some unknown reason to a 3rd who has basically said he is ignoring those 2 diagnosis and is making his own of fybromialgia. It's been a catalogue of errors since i have been seeing this consultant. Appointments have gone astray, i have seemingly had tests i have no recollection of (ultra sound on hands is the main one here, i have NOT had it done) I have a feeling my records are being mixed up with someone else's but i have no way to prove it, altho it's happened in the past, someone with the same name and the same age as me but different birthday (same year) i'm thinking it might be easier if i went back to my maiden name, it's Polish so not a great chance of it getting mixed up lol.

I was on an immunosupressant until december last year, prescribed by the previous consultant and was starting to feel well enough to consider looking for part time work as i felt so well. This latest one tho took me off those in December "to see how i would be when i wasn't taking them"!!! I've gone rapidly downhill since and am now struggling to walk. yet this doctor refuses to acknowledge this he says it's not possible for me to be feeling the way i am. Now he has discharged me from rheumatology and passed me over to orthopeadics to have the significant nerve damage to my median nerves in my hands fixed. I also have nerve damage in my foot and i suspect my shoulder as well. I also have hip impingement syndrome where the socket for my hip joint is too large and is rubbing against the joint, nothing has been done to address this problem, i was told when i was first diagnosed i would probably have to have a hip replacement but then it was dropped. 
I also have pernicious aneamia, which is basically a b12 deficiency which can lead to death if it's not treated properly, i am struggling to get decent treatment of this condition as well, the standard treatment is one b12 injection every 3 months, unless there is nerve damage (which i have) then you should be having at the very least monthly injections but my gp is refusing saying i would overdose on b12. This is NOT possible, b12 is administered in a water based injection which is secreted if there is too much in your system. It's also been tested rigourously and it's been found to be impossible to overdose on. So i am now looking at finding out how to self medicate with that, it's a scary thought but if thats what i have to do then i will try my best. I NEED to get my health under control again and if the medical profession won't help me then i will help myself 

I just feel like i am banging my head against a brick wall. I can't work right now because of all the problems i have but that means i can't afford to see a private doctor, i have to rely on the NHS and right now it's failing miserably to be of any help to me at all.

mags


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to read of your problems with your doctor.Are you divorced? If you are I think I would revert to my maiden name if I thought there could be another person with the same name as I have.
I took Vitamin B compleat tablets for years for my nerves,they gave me confidence .Why don't you try those if you can't have the injections.They can be bought quite cheaply from chemists.
I hate cold feet in bed too Christine,I use a hot water bottle with a lovely furry cover.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Sorry to read of your problems with your doctor.Are you divorced? If you are I think I would revert to my maiden name if I thought there could be another person with the same name as I have.
> I took Vitamin B compleat tablets for years for my nerves,they gave me confidence .Why don't you try those if you can't have the injections.They can be bought quite cheaply from chemists.
> I hate cold feet in bed too Christine,I use a hot water bottle with a lovely furry cover.


Yep I am very happily divorced lol that's another story tho haha. 
I do take a b complex vitamin tablet as well. 
Pernicious anaemia isn't technically anaemia it's an auto immune disorder where you can't absorb the b12 from your diet that people who don't have pa can so you need the injections to survive basically. The current nhs guidelines are vastly outdated, they were written in the 1950's and haven't been reviewed since. It's kind of a one treatment fits all diagnosis which we now know isn't true as everyone is different. There's currently a petition going through the Scottish parliament to try and get the guidelines revoked and totally re written to say that each patient is different and won't necessarily respond to the same treatment that another would respond to. But until that's done certainly here in the uk it's a fight to actually get treated properly for the disease. 
I know people who can't function unless they have daily injections and I know people who function perfectly well on the 3 monthly ones I'm somewhere in between. Myself and a previous gp did an experiment where I was given one injection every month which suited me perfectly but then of course I had to move house and went right back to square one with my new gp. I was once told by a male gp that I probably had more b12 in my system than he did and all I needed was to go out and find a nice man and that would solve ALL my problems and in the meantime until that happened I should take a high dose anti depressant lol. Needless to say I didn't go back to see that gp again lol. 
It seems doctors these days want to just prescribe anti depressants for every symptom under the sun and don't really want to get to the root of the problem, but if they did get to the root of the problem I am pretty sure they would save the nhs millions of £

As for the b12 deficiency, it can cause all manner of problems including dementia, muscle wastage and ultimately death if not treated properly which is why the pernicious anaemia society is fighting along with ordinary people to get the guidelines changed.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Do I have to watch for it or can we just continue this thread?
> Can I post a question here that I've been thinking about for a couple of days? (I guess I'm going to anyway...)
> Do any of you have family that's moved way, away that you have a hard time keeping in touch with? One of my sisters moved, with her family - then husband and three little kids, to Australia from Toronto. My other sisters and I have tried and tried over the years to keep in touch and it's like pulling teeth. She'll say she's going to try harder and it never seems to happen. We end up getting ticked off and then we don't call for too long. She's been there for 20 years now, the kids are grown and, although we have seen them when they've traveled to North America, we sometimes just want more! I live pretty far from home, in Florida, and make sure I talk to everyone at home all the time. Okay, that's my family away vent.
> Oh, now I've asked and my husband is home ... time for dinner. I'll check in later. Bye for now.


Hi, I have a similar problem, but the other way around! We moved to Australia some 20 years ago. At first I kept in touch with my family by writing letters - my brother being the only one who had a computer or was computer literate - he and I keep in touch by email. I used also to buy the cheap international phone cards and would always ring family at Christmas and Birthdays. Sad to say if I did not call them, they did not call me. I wrote regularly to two aunts and my parents and my sister. My sister has only ever written 2 or 3 short letters that she has added to birthday cards over the years. I write and she does not reply. (She is in an abusive marriage which may have a lot to do with that). My mother and aunts would write, but both parents and one aunt now passed away. I still keep in touch with the remaining aunt and we write to each other .. My brother seems most prolific with his emails when he has problems and sometimes it feels overwhelming when he is unhappy or stressed - which seems to be most of the time. None of my family has visited me here in Australia - I know - I am the one who moved away - so what did I expect? The money we have spent over the years traveling to both UK and New Zealand to keep in touch with my family and my husbands is nobodies business! :lol: My brother came out for a visit for 3 weeks about 8 years ago and I did everything for him - even paid his airfare as he is divorced and suffering financially having to pay maintenance to ex wife and kids. BTW, I was unemployed myself when I did this. I was happy to help him out and he appreciated it greatly and we did enjoy his visit. He also does listen to my problems, but I don't like to burden him as he gets stressed so easily and has high blood pressure. Sometimes it feels like my DH and I are out of sight and out of mind. Sorry, I think I am just feeling sorry for myself this morning and needing to let it all out! Feels better already for having had a whinge!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

abc123retired said:


> Oh, yes, if only the right people were listening I could put the world to rights, politically. Other times I just wish I could talk (show) someone who is interested in knitting basic things about knitting.


Have you tried your local library to ask if they would allow you to start a knitting circle in a quiet corner there for anyone interested? That way you won't have strangers coming to your home and anyone browsing for books etc would see you sitting knitting and might pop over and ask to join in if you have some spare needles and yarn? I note that libraries often have a children's circle for reading to children so why not a knitting group as they would not be too noisy?


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> Smashing Pumpkins


Back Eyed Peas?


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Judy Temple said:


> Talk about petty -- I bought gift cards last November to send to my greats. When no Christmas cards, pictures, telephone calls came -- I spent the cards myself.


Hi, Not petty at all. None of us like being taken for granted but unfortunately it happens all too often! Hope you bought something nice for you with those cards! :lol: :lol: I just sent a pretty knitted scarf I made to my sister in the UK and I am fully expecting not to even hear from her whether it arrived or not, never mind whether she liked it or wore it! Such is life!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Judy Temple said:


> Desperation is getting someone to drop you off at Walmart for a couple of hours. lol


When my dad found himself widowed, he would talk to anyone and everyone when he went out. I am sure he may have drove people nuts, but loneliness is a terrible thing. Like he said - he could not sit mute all day indoors. He would chat to strangers on the bus and if he saw an elderly couple who seemed to be close ie. holding hands whatever he felt compelled to tell them how lucky they were and to look after each other. Mum and dad were together some 50 years and they did not socialise as they were real home bodies. It hit him so hard when she passed.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

KnitPicker said:


> GOOD FOR YOU! I've never got a thank you from anyone but the 8 y/o granddaughter that is coming with her Dad for Mother's Day this year to visit with me. I even sent her a quick note and couldn't believe it when she actually wrote me a letter and mailed it! I think I get just as much fun and excitement from a handwritten and mailed note from her as she does from me. Can't wait to see her and her Dad this year. We had a 20+ year absence from each other (not planned, just moved) and haven't met my granddaughter for the first time, yet. Once that is done, I hope it doesn't go the way the other five kids went. I quit sending cards and presents to the other five when I never got a Thank You from any of them or my27 grands and 9 great-grand kids.


I don't think kids these days are taught to say thanks. They take stuff for granted. When I was young we had to say thanks - these days with everyone on mobiles and computers, especially the young - they have so much time for their friends on texting etc, it would not kill them to text a thank you to their relatives who buy them gifts for birthdays and Christmas and the like. I think the parents need to instill that value in them to do so. I have one niece out of 3 and a nephew who actually says thanks and even used to do the washing up at her grand dads (my dad) without being asked and should would dry up and tidy the kitchen and offer to help out when she visited them! My brothers two girls of similar age were in stark contrast and very stand offish with their grand parents. I think they rather looked down their noses at them,but that was the mothers influence I think.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> My diet isn't going too well either, I've lost nothing, husband lost 5lbs, hopefully if I can spend a bit more time in the garden I will make a start, I am sticking to my calories though.


Hi, I am also trying to lose weight. I lost 7 kilos (just over one stone in the old money) and then we had people to stay and I put a pound or so back on that week! Lost hardly anything this last couple of weeks even though I am sticking to Weightwatchers points, it seems to have plateaued. I am half way through and this is the point where I know from past experience that I just have to keep at it and it will come right! May need to up the anti with the walking - that usually helps kick start the metabolism!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

dwagner said:


> I have learned what our deer won't eat one year, they devore the next. They killed the junipers in front. I had heard that won't eat Hosta's, which I think are so beautiful. I planted those last year and so far, so good. Also they won't touch peonies. YEAH!! they do leaves those alone. Also, bearded iris and they leave the daffodils alone too. Its the begonias, pansies(my favorites) roses (yes, roses, they eat the buds and leaves) They so far have touched my bleed hearts. Homes here that have beautiful flowering yards have 8+ft fences. I just can't afford a fence. I do enjoy the deer, living in an area with abundant wildlife is peaceful. I love 'posey's' too. Just can't 'have my cake and eat it too' :lol: :lol:


Lovely to have wildlife in your garden but they can be very destructive can't they! I do sympathise! It is heartbreaking to put so much into your garden and find it all munched on. The wallabies, rabbits and possums eat the new shoots off anything we plant (the lemon tree, our veggies if they can reach, any tender new plants and even the succulents!). I once planted hot chillies to deter possums but they still ate them and even then they chewed the remaining foliage down to a stump! They also beheaded all the pansies that I put into planter troughs and hung on the fence - this they did overnight and that was when we lived in the suburbs on the north shore of Sydney! Now we are in the mountains, it is wallabies and the rabbits to contend with too! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> Thanks for the thoughts Briallu, the weather today has been awful, i think we've had all 4 seasons in one day today lol. it's been sunny and warm one minute to sunny and cold to dull and dreary to now thick black clouds and lots of rain. I'm pretty convinced the weather is not helping my joints.
> 
> The problem i am having is really doctors butting heads with each other if i am honest. I have been diagnosed by 2 rheumatologists as having rheumatoid arthritis, but then i was transferred for some unknown reason to a 3rd who has basically said he is ignoring those 2 diagnosis and is making his own of fybromialgia. It's been a catalogue of errors since i have been seeing this consultant. Appointments have gone astray, i have seemingly had tests i have no recollection of (ultra sound on hands is the main one here, i have NOT had it done) I have a feeling my records are being mixed up with someone else's but i have no way to prove it, altho it's happened in the past, someone with the same name and the same age as me but different birthday (same year) i'm thinking it might be easier if i went back to my maiden name, it's Polish so not a great chance of it getting mixed up lol.
> 
> ...


The Choose & Book system applies to Scotland if they are planning to refer you to a new consultant ask to be referred via C&B and you can choose to go to a Spire Private Hospital under the NHS. I had the arthroscopics on both my knees done at a Spire Hospital plus physio sessions for three weeks. I buy vitamins on line from a company called ZipVit. To boost my immune system I take Vitanin C and Zinc from October until about March. They sell a Vit B complex tab which contains Cobalamin as well as all the other B vitamins and they sell just B12.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> The Choose & Book system applies to Scotland if they are planning to refer you to a new consultant ask to be referred via C&B and you can choose to go to a Spire Private Hospital under the NHS. I had the arthroscopics on both my knees done at a Spire Hospital plus physio sessions for three weeks. I buy vitamins on line from a company called ZipVit. To boost my immune system I take Vitanin C and Zinc from October until about March. They sell a Vit B complex tab which contains Cobalamin as well as all the other B vitamins and they sell just B12.


oh that's good to know Christine thanks  the problem is my gp is point blank refusing to let me see a different consultant. I think i may have to get PALS involved before too long. I'm seriously considering learning how to self inject as i need those injections to survive basically. I know it sounds silly because it's "just a vitamin" but this is one of the basic building blocks your body needs to function and without it the outlook is very bleak indeed.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> Thanks for the thoughts Briallu, the weather today has been awful, i think we've had all 4 seasons in one day today lol. it's been sunny and warm one minute to sunny and cold to dull and dreary to now thick black clouds and lots of rain. I'm pretty convinced the weather is not helping my joints.
> 
> The problem i am having is really doctors butting heads with each other if i am honest. I have been diagnosed by 2 rheumatologists as having rheumatoid arthritis, but then i was transferred for some unknown reason to a 3rd who has basically said he is ignoring those 2 diagnosis and is making his own of fybromialgia. It's been a catalogue of errors since i have been seeing this consultant. Appointments have gone astray, i have seemingly had tests i have no recollection of (ultra sound on hands is the main one here, i have NOT had it done) I have a feeling my records are being mixed up with someone else's but i have no way to prove it, altho it's happened in the past, someone with the same name and the same age as me but different birthday (same year) i'm thinking it might be easier if i went back to my maiden name, it's Polish so not a great chance of it getting mixed up lol.
> 
> ...


Hi there, been following your story and am so sorry you are in so much pain. I don't understand all the medical thingys you mention very well but I can only hazard a guess that you don't have fibro, I have had it for almost 28 yrs and don't feel like you, I take lyrica to manage it and that helps not all but tremendously, don't give up you will get this all sorted out, hope you feel better soon, your friend janet


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

What has happened to our weather? Today it has been like winter,strong winds,cold and pouring rain.Weatherman on TV said that parts of Wales could have snow tonight..Can't diet in this weather,have to eat to keep warm,any excuse.haha.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I took my mother to the doctors this morning and I put a waterproof on. I felt a bit of an idiot sitting there with some just wearing cardigans but on the way out it was raining so I was ok. We had to go back in the afternoon for an ECG and she has to have some blood tests Friday morning then we go back for the results next Wednesday. The doctors pleased with her but she will have to continue with the bp tablets. Husband went fishing, I thought he would come back at lunchtime as it was still showering but he didn't come back until tea time. It's hammered down here all evening and our heatings back on again its gone really cold. 
We're hoping to go to Cosford on Thursday to see the Lancaster Bomber fly past as part if the Dambusters 70th year celebrations but if the skies are cloudy and the weather isn't good it won't go ahead. Up late as usual, fell asleep during the evening after watching Touch. On Saturday we spent the afternoon watching back to back episodes of Mike and Molly, love the show.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Glad to read that the doctor was pleased with your mother,hope the blood test go alright on Friday.I hate going for them.Last time I went after the nurse put the cotton wool over where she had taken the blood,I put my coat on went out to the car, felt something wet in my sleeve, took my coat off and my arm was covered in blood.Had to go back in the surgery to be cleaned up and more pressure put on it .Had to keep my arm up for the rest of the day. have never seen the Mike and Molly show,is it American? Night night.bedtime.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Briallu said:


> What has happened to our weather? Today it has been like winter,strong winds,cold and pouring rain.Weatherman on TV said that parts of Wales could have snow tonight..Can't diet in this weather,have to eat to keep warm,any excuse.haha.


Hi, hope you don't mind my jumping in? If you are currently dieting and the cold weather is making it impossible to stick to it, then there are some things you can do. Make your own vegetable soups. The clear soups with lots of filling vegie chunks and perhaps a tomato base if you want more flavour are fat free and if you have a bread roll with it just dip the roll in the soup and that way you can skip the butter or margarine. Other good warming foods for winter are casseroles and anything done in the slow cooker. If you brown your meat first in the pan with spray cooking oil rather than a lot of oil and add your stocks and vegies these are also very low calorie and adding potatoes to the pot is another good way of getting some flavour into the spuds rather than add butter or margarine or cook them some other way that adds a lot of fat and calories. Something like a hot drink of Bovril or Marmite if you like the savoury flavours is also another warmer. It goes without saying that rugging up and going for a walk if you are able to will take your mind off of food and dieting in general! Some of the no caffeine fruit infused 'teas' you can buy in the supermarket are also another good way of adding some flavour or sweetness and as they are hot, they are good calorie free warmers. The first time I ever did Weightwatchers (about 16 years ago now) was in winter and they had some good tips which I give here for coping with dieting in cold weather. Hope this is of some use to you! Good luck with it.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions for warming food. I often make the vegetable soup and I also make a Beef and veg. Soup too.These freeze well .I don't think I will take up your suggestion of going for a walk because with all the heavy rain we are having I would be coming back like a drowned rat.haha.Hope your weather is better than ours.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Thanks for your suggestions for warming food. I often make the vegetable soup and I also make a Beef and veg. Soup too.These freeze well .I don't think I will take up your suggestion of going for a walk because with all the heavy rain we are having I would be coming back like a drowned rat.haha.Hope your weather is better than ours.


We have had beautiful autumn weather. Clear blue skies but very cold and today it is very windy. I did some painting outside (steel bistro chair) yesterday as it was barely warm enough to spread the paint, but sitting in the direct sun was OK and warmer than sitting in the lounge where it felt freezing! I am loath to put our heating on as last autumn and winter we used it as needed and our heating bill for one quarter was $930. Yikes - cannot afford to do that again! I took the dog out at 3pm up the bush track for a 30 mins walk after and that was OK too as the sun was still out. Anything after 3.30pm starting to get too cold! Sorry to hear you have rain. I find the grey skies and rain pretty miserable and would not want to venture out in it either (neither does the dog! LOL!). I have one of those heated throws that you plug in and you only need to put that on for 10 mins on high and it gets all lovely and toasty warm and providing you are not up and down all the time, retains the heat well. I think I will try to use that today as too blustery to go out or do any more painting. It was 9 degrees in the house this morning, warming to only about 11 degrees now. It probably is warmer out in the sun than indoors, but too cold for the paint today as it will make it go gluey and clumpy. I have managed to lose just over 7 kilos so far (am about half way through my weight loss) but it is starting to plateau, so maybe I need to watch my W/W points more carefully and exercise more. It will come right! It is very gratifying when you can get into clothes again that had become too tight, so that can be enough of a spur to keep going. I also find rewarding yourself with something like say a trip to the movies or relaxing bath with a bath bomb and candles or something when you reach a little goal along the weight loss journey helps with the incentive to keep going. My DH and I are both losing weight. He has lost two stone so far and looking so much fitter (had a big belly before which is not healthy for the heart) and we awarded ourselves a Sulky ride on a farm when we reached our first weight loss goal a while back. If you set small goals to aim for and keep going it seems to work better than setting yourself an overall weight loss goal which never seems to come no matter how hard we try! Thanks for listening!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I will reply later as it past 3 am and I must go to bed bye.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I took my mother to the doctors this morning and I put a waterproof on. I felt a bit of an idiot sitting there with some just wearing cardigans but on the way out it was raining so I was ok. We had to go back in the afternoon for an ECG and she has to have some blood tests Friday morning then we go back for the results next Wednesday. The doctors pleased with her but she will have to continue with the bp tablets. Husband went fishing, I thought he would come back at lunchtime as it was still showering but he didn't come back until tea time. It's hammered down here all evening and our heatings back on again its gone really cold.
> We're hoping to go to Cosford on Thursday to see the Lancaster Bomber fly past as part if the Dambusters 70th year celebrations but if the skies are cloudy and the weather isn't good it won't go ahead. Up late as usual, fell asleep during the evening after watching Touch. On Saturday we spent the afternoon watching back to back episodes of Mike and Molly, love the show.


Hi, nice reading your post. Do you really still have tea time in England? That is so cool, you take a small break from the day, me I like tea but Mr. Coffee is a permanent resident of our home chugging out coffee pot after pot while we are home, ds and I drink it all day, I even seek out coffee places when we are out, but it is not as relaxing as tea, not relaxing at all actually since usually drinking it while doing other things and tea can give you a chance to take a break, maybe I will try some tea some afternoon, what is the proper time for an afternoon tea? Wanna do it right! Happy knitting and tea drinking, your coffeeholic friend janet


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I took my mother to the doctors this morning and I put a waterproof on. I felt a bit of an idiot sitting there with some just wearing cardigans but on the way out it was raining so I was ok. We had to go back in the afternoon for an ECG and she has to have some blood tests Friday morning then we go back for the results next Wednesday. The doctors pleased with her but she will have to continue with the bp tablets. Husband went fishing, I thought he would come back at lunchtime as it was still showering but he didn't come back until tea time. It's hammered down here all evening and our heatings back on again its gone really cold.
> We're hoping to go to Cosford on Thursday to see the Lancaster Bomber fly past as part if the Dambusters 70th year celebrations but if the skies are cloudy and the weather isn't good it won't go ahead. Up late as usual, fell asleep during the evening after watching Touch. On Saturday we spent the afternoon watching back to back episodes of Mike and Molly, love the show.


Hi, the dunce in me forgot to wish your mother well, janet


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, nice reading your post. Do you really still have tea time in England? That is so cool, you take a small break from the day, me I like tea but Mr. Coffee is a permanent resident of our home chugging out coffee pot after pot while we are home, ds and I drink it all day, I even seek out coffee places when we are out, but it is not as relaxing as tea, not relaxing at all actually since usually drinking it while doing other things and tea can give you a chance to take a break, maybe I will try some tea some afternoon, what is the proper time for an afternoon tea? Wanna do it right! Happy knitting and tea drinking, your coffeeholic friend janet


About 4.15pm we have a pot of tea and a piece of cake, well I don't have the cake, husband does, I usually have a cracker as my diet snack, and our evening meal is about 7pm. I don't drink coffee, he does but that's usually mid morning. I love my cuppa.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> About 4.15pm we have a pot of tea and a piece of cake, well I don't have the cake, husband does, I usually have a cracker as my diet snack, and our evening meal is about 7pm. I don't drink coffee, he does but that's usually mid morning. I love my cuppa.


My lovely MIL (sadly now passed) used to love to invite the neighbours in for afternoon tea when we visited her in New Zealand. We usually had a pot of tea and some little cakes and it gave her a chance to show off her son who was living overseas (UK and then Australia) to her neighbours - bless her! She was also lovely with the neighbourhood kids, they used to come in at Easter and she would give them Easter eggs. She was friendly with all of her neighbours and loved all the kids. A shame she never got to have grand kids as she would have made a lovely granny!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Ladies. I haven't had much time to post anything the last 2 days. But I have checked in to read a few as I am doing now. Busy with the dh and the dogs, cats and of course driving, driving, driving. DH had 2 appts today one for his feet, the one looks better, the other worse, so off to hosp for an xray to check that the infection isn't to close to the bone. Then he had to have a cat-scan of lungs, then off for 4 hours of dialysis. I did get a wee bit of knitting done. Just got home and had to walk the granddogs. ALso DH has been naughty with his fluid intake and so we have to go for an extra day of dialysis tomorrow, and of course again on Friday. Do we get compensation for our gas? That would be a NO. I can claim the milage however on our income taxes. 
Well I'll check in later. . would love to take a 'Tea Time'.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

morning all
i hope everyone is having as good a day as possible. I can't believe the weather here the past few days, it's gone from being lovely and sunny and slightly warm to absolutely freezing cold and raining cats and dogs, so much so that i had to put my heating on to try and ease the amount of pain i am in. 

I am a little stressed today due to my son being an idiot. I need confirmation to be sent to the tax credit office that he was attending college while he still lived with me but the little so and so has put a huge note on his files to say no one is to have any information about him at all so the college are refusing to even send the info direct to the tax credits office. If they don't send it the tax credit people have said that they will reclaim all the money that was paid to me 2 years ago and stop any payments i am getting for my youngest daughter to do so which will leave me in a real financial mess. 
I have been trying all morning to get through to the tax credits people and the citizens advice people but the numbers are permanantly engaged. 
Stress has a real effect on the amount of pain i get as well so it's turning out to be an interesting day so far and it's only 9.40 am lmao. 
On a good note my eldest has an interview at her work for a promotion, i am hoping that she gets it as she works incredibly hard. She works at a large supermarket on the checkouts and they want to promote her to a team leader which would be awesome  
She starts the interview at 10am and finished at 12 noon and has asked me to go and pick her up then so i am catching up on kp while i wait to leave the house to get her 
have a great day everyone 
mags
x


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Thanks for your suggestions for warming food. I often make the vegetable soup and I also make a Beef and veg. Soup too.These freeze well .I don't think I will take up your suggestion of going for a walk because with all the heavy rain we are having I would be coming back like a drowned rat.haha.Hope your weather is better than ours.


Hi, I am running a weight-loss support group on KP called "Fit Knitters". I have many women who have joined, and would love to have you and anyone else who would like to join us. We are loosely based on WW, but I give tips to live a healthy lifestyle and to learn HOW to eat, not what to eat. We also walk (or whatever you can do 3 or more times per week)) and we are having a lot of fun!
There are 3 separate sections: Fit Knitters Weight Loss Group, where I have posted all of our info so please start there. Then go to Fit Knitters, where we post what you have eaten and finally, Fit Knitters Recipes, where every Monday, people post a SIMPLE and healthy recipe.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> About 4.15pm we have a pot of tea and a piece of cake, well I don't have the cake, husband does, I usually have a cracker as my diet snack, and our evening meal is about 7pm. I don't drink coffee, he does but that's usually mid morning. I love my cuppa.


Hi, thanks for letting me know how tea is done, very cool, tho I would have to leave out the cake yum too, I am on a gluten free diet and we eat dinner at 515, by 7 pm I am getting ready for bed by 8, seriously I have to be up at five dd goes to school need to get her up its torture and drive her, she is not a morning person, I am and it annoys her to no end, BUT if I don't get my proper sleep I am not very pleasant either, she runs on three hrs sleep, to be 14 again........I am 57 now and feel 90 lol, thanks for the tea tips, any special tea or is liptons ok? Happy knitting and tea time, your friend janet


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Sometime ago I read in a magazine that drinking Earl Grey tea lowered blood pressure so I thought I'd try it which I did and liked it so now that is the only tea I drink. My son drinks Assam tea which is very strong,by the way I add a drop of milk to the Earl Grey tea although many people don't .
Sorry to read of the trouble you're having with the tax credit people Maggs,hope everything gets sorted out for you soon.Our weather has improved and the sun is shining today so lets hope it will stay that way.My sympathy goes out to the people of Texas who has just experienced that terrible Tornado.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Sometime ago I read in a magazine that drinking Earl Grey tea lowered blood pressure so I thought I'd try it which I did and liked it so now that is the only tea I drink. My son drinks Assam tea which is very strong,by the way I add a drop of milk to the Earl Grey tea although many people don't .
> Sorry to read of the trouble you're having with the tax credit people Maggs,hope everything gets sorted out for you soon.Our weather has improved and the sun is shining today so lets hope it will stay that way.My sympathy goes out to the people of Texas who has just experienced that terrible Tornado.


Hi, my ds loves earl gray tea but i prefer red rose or liptons, we are mainly coffee drinkers here mr coffee going all day, I just had my last cup for the day. Did you ever try celestial seaonings peach tea? Very yummy, happy knitting, your friend janet


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

I live alone. When I go to work or the store I talk and I can see people's face glaze over like they are so bored. I was at the cell phone store yesterday and the young lady was so helpful and we were laughing at stuff. No other customers were in there. She got my sale.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi, thanks for letting me know how tea is done, very cool, tho I would have to leave out the cake yum too, I am on a gluten free diet and we eat dinner at 515, by 7 pm I am getting ready for bed by 8, seriously I have to be up at five dd goes to school need to get her up its torture and drive her, she is not a morning person, I am and it annoys her to no end, BUT if I don't get my proper sleep I am not very pleasant either, she runs on three hrs sleep, to be 14 again........I am 57 now and feel 90 lol, thanks for the tea tips, any special tea or is liptons ok? Happy knitting and tea time, your friend janet


We drink Yorkshire Tea. We've been today to RAF Cosford Museum to watch the Lancaster fly past to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the Dambusters Raid and as I didn't take any soya milk with me I had a Costa Chocolate instead of tea and it was yummy.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> morning all
> i hope everyone is having as good a day as possible. I can't believe the weather here the past few days, it's gone from being lovely and sunny and slightly warm to absolutely freezing cold and raining cats and dogs, so much so that i had to put my heating on to try and ease the amount of pain i am in.
> 
> I am a little stressed today due to my son being an idiot. I need confirmation to be sent to the tax credit office that he was attending college while he still lived with me but the little so and so has put a huge note on his files to say no one is to have any information about him at all so the college are refusing to even send the info direct to the tax credits office. If they don't send it the tax credit people have said that they will reclaim all the money that was paid to me 2 years ago and stop any payments i am getting for my youngest daughter to do so which will leave me in a real financial mess.
> ...


Have you got anything in your home like old college records that can show his name and the college. He might have stopped the college revealing anything but what's in your home has nothing to do with that.
Hope your daughter is successful.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

medusa said:


> Hi, I am running a weight-loss support group on KP called "Fit Knitters". I have many women who have joined, and would love to have you and anyone else who would like to join us. We are loosely based on WW, but I give tips to live a healthy lifestyle and to learn HOW to eat, not what to eat. We also walk (or whatever you can do 3 or more times per week)) and we are having a lot of fun!
> There are 3 separate sections: Fit Knitters Weight Loss Group, where I have posted all of our info so please start there. Then go to Fit Knitters, where we post what you have eaten and finally, Fit Knitters Recipes, where every Monday, people post a SIMPLE and healthy recipe.


Thanks for info. I use Nutracheck which is like WW. My problem is both my hips and knees are useless so it's difficult to exercise but I do what I can. I lost 21lbs last year and the doctor reduced my thyroid tablets and since then my weight has gone up again although I'm sticking to my diet. We did have a diet club last year but it didn't work as what we eat in the UK is totally different to that of the USA and most people wouldn't stick to the calories. I posted lots of recipes that were low calorie but they thought by not eating regularly and only eating one meal it would work, so good luck.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> Have you got anything in your home like old college records that can show his name and the college. He might have stopped the college revealing anything but what's in your home has nothing to do with that.
> Hope your daughter is successful.


Sadly I don't. With him being autistic he was fastidious in keeping all his stuff in one place and when he left he took it all with him. I'm trying to get the college to send the info direct but it's like trying to get blood from a stone. 
Not sure how long it will take for them to tell my daughter if she got the promotion or not, she didn't think she did too well in the interview part but like I said to her, everyone thinks that lol so she may be pleasantly surprised. Fingers crossed anyway  
Mags
X


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Lots of other people feel that way so make the first move; which you have done : )


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed your day ,It was on TV saying it was the70th anniversary of the dam busters raid ,Nd the film of it is on TV tonight. When my grandson was a baby he had to drink soya milk instead of the baby milk because he suffered with eczema .


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> Sadly I don't. With him being autistic he was fastidious in keeping all his stuff in one place and when he left he took it all with him. I'm trying to get the college to send the info direct but it's like trying to get blood from a stone.
> Not sure how long it will take for them to tell my daughter if she got the promotion or not, she didn't think she did too well in the interview part but like I said to her, everyone thinks that lol so she may be pleasantly surprised. Fingers crossed anyway
> Mags
> X


Sometimes in doctors records occupations are listed or in your sons case it may be entered somewhere that he is autistic but attending a college course. As your son is an adult his doctor won't be able to tell you anything but you can tell him your problem and ask if the tax people get in touch with him can he provide the necessary information. He should get paid for the information but he might ask you for a nominal charge to provide the information. You may also find if you were receiving carers allowance or a similar payment they also may have a record of your sons status.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Glad you enjoyed your day ,It was on TV saying it was the70th anniversary of the dam busters raid ,Nd the film of it is on TV tonight. When my grandson was a baby he had to drink soya milk instead of the baby milk because he suffered with eczema .


It was a brilliant day and the weather was good. We went around the Cold War section this time. When they've recovered the Dornier from the Channel it will go to Cosford for restoration.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

What has happened to everyone?Have we finished posting on here? I haven been busy because my family have been here .Our weather has been lovely this weekend.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Mary! I was just thinking the samething and was getting to post the same question. I've been busy too. My 'granddogs' are taking up what little spare time I have;LOL THe last two days, they have been whinney. Friday we got home and they had 'broken out' of the gates my Son-inlaw put on the deck. Yesterday, the only way I could get them to settle down was to take them out on VERY LONG walks. I put them in the truck and drive about 2 miles to a trail we have here and try to tire them out!!. DH doesn't tolerate their whinning very well. Not to mention I don't think the neighbors appreciate their barking. Thank goodness their parents will be home sometime tomorrow 'cause I'm pooped out!! I have been checking and reading a bit on KP, but seems as soon as I get into something, the dogs start in. I just 'laced' their dog food with chopped hot dogs and cheese. That for now is keeping them busy and QUITE! :lol: 
Hope you had a good visit with family. How have you been feeling?


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello there Dwagner ,Sorry to read that your grandogs have been playing you up.How long have your son and his family been on holiday now.? I am thinking of getting a kitten as my grandsons cat have had three kittens.I find cats easier to look after than dogs.
I am hoping to start on the garden this week,hope this fine weather will last..
My grandsons also have three dogs ,they did have a forth one that was deaf but they had to find a new home for him because he was barking too much so the neighbours complained the the authorities and they were told to get rid of him.I can understand the neighbours complaining because it can be so annoying to hear a dog barking nonstop.
Hope your husbands foot will improve.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

My daughter and her husband left for holiday on the 12th of May. We also have two cats and yes I agree, they are much easier to care for. I think dogs are more child like and require much more attention. I think you should have a kitten. It will keep you company. And, it they don't bark :lol: 
Husband foot. . another story. Thank you for asking. One got better, the other got worse. Had an xray last week to see if the infection has gotten into the bone. He has another appt on Wed this week, so we'll see then.It was a rough week last week. He had to have an extra day of dialysis 4 days total, 3 days in a row and that really took the wind out of his sail.
We've had cooler weather ( I even buildt a fire yesterday morning)and rainy on and off. Yesterday I was out in the rain walking the dogs.. they don't mind the rain.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh no the dogs are barking again and whinning. . gotta go get them to hush.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay I'm back. . we'll see how long that lasts. :lol: Do you do a veggie garden? I don't have a garden, no fence and really can't afford to put one in. I do have a few flowering plants I enjoy. And with all the appts and traveling for my husband health care, I haven't had much time to devote to the yard. I did mow the lawn Friday when we got and filled my bird feeders which I see now are near empty, I have a lot of Evening Grosbeaks here and they go through the feeders with rapid speed :lol:


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry about the mistake of saying your son when I should have said your daughter.I hope Wednesdays appointment will be a happier one. I bought a new watering can today My son has a habit of borrowing mine and when it's returned the top with the holes in is missing .I am off to bed now. I will speak to you soon..


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Hi Mary! I was just thinking the samething and was getting to post the same question. I've been busy too. My 'granddogs' are taking up what little spare time I have;LOL THe last two days, they have been whinney. Friday we got home and they had 'broken out' of the gates my Son-inlaw put on the deck. Yesterday, the only way I could get them to settle down was to take them out on VERY LONG walks. I put them in the truck and drive about 2 miles to a trail we have here and try to tire them out!!. DH doesn't tolerate their whinning very well. Not to mention I don't think the neighbors appreciate their barking. Thank goodness their parents will be home sometime tomorrow 'cause I'm pooped out!! I have been checking and reading a bit on KP, but seems as soon as I get into something, the dogs start in. I just 'laced' their dog food with chopped hot dogs and cheese. That for now is keeping them busy and QUITE! :lol:
> Hope you had a good visit with family. How have you been feeling?


Isn't it funny that we feed the dogs to shut them up! If they are particularly vocal dogs they can easily become like little Billy Bunters if we are not careful! We usually try to leave our girl with a Kong toy stuffed with dog kibble for her to keep her occupied for a while if we have to go out for any length of time and have to leave her in the garden! As a result, she is looking a bit tubby and we now have to carefully measure her food again! Too much weight on her can strain her knees and hips and back. Having said that, she does get two long walks per day and is pretty active in general. BTW, I love that you have "granddogs" too cute! :thumbup:


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Okay I'm back. . we'll see how long that lasts. :lol: Do you do a veggie garden? I don't have a garden, no fence and really can't afford to put one in. I do have a few flowering plants I enjoy. And with all the appts and traveling for my husband health care, I haven't had much time to devote to the yard. I did mow the lawn Friday when we got and filled my bird feeders which I see now are near empty, I have a lot of Evening Grosbeaks here and they go through the feeders with rapid speed :lol:


Hi, if you want to grow some vegies and don't have a garden, do you have a veranda/deck or balcony or small area you can devote to a few pots for veg growing? One thing that grows really quick and really well is rocket - that peppery lettuce substitute! I grew some from seed and it is so fast and you would only need some vegie mix soil from plant nursery and a packet of seeds and a sunny balcony and you will have your own rocket. Tomatoes also good to grow in pots - some of the smaller varieties like cherry tomatoes could work well in pots also lettuce. Trying to think of stuff that does not need a lot of space, is easy to grow and can be grown in pots! You do need six hours per day of sunshine to grow veg though and they are hungry feeders!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Briallu said:


> Sorry about the mistake of saying your son when I should have said your daughter.I hope Wednesdays appointment will be a happier one. I bought a new watering can today My son has a habit of borrowing mine and when it's returned the top with the holes in is missing .I am off to bed now. I will speak to you soon..


No worry Mary, I think of my Son-inlaw as a Son. They have been married 26 yrs come this August. 
I only have the one daughter and both are so good to me. 
You'll have to chain the top with holes to the top of the watering can :lol: I always forget the time change from here to where you are. Hope you had a restful sleep.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

nitnurse said:


> Hi, if you want to grow some vegies and don't have a garden, do you have a veranda/deck or balcony or small area you can devote to a few pots for veg growing? One thing that grows really quick and really well is rocket - that peppery lettuce substitute! I grew some from seed and it is so fast and you would only need some vegie mix soil from plant nursery and a packet of seeds and a sunny balcony and you will have your own rocket. Tomatoes also good to grow in pots - some of the smaller varieties like cherry tomatoes could work well in pots also lettuce. Trying to think of stuff that does not need a lot of space, is easy to grow and can be grown in pots! You do need six hours per day of sunshine to grow veg though and they are hungry feeders!


Hi, and thanks for the tips. I do have a deck, but it is covered and wouldn't get the necessary sun. Last year my DH did grow tomatoe in 5 gal buckets along the fence and put netting around to keep the deer out. This year though I don't think we'll to those as DH can not eat tomatoes since he started dialysis. I also had flowering pot on the deck until the deer came up on the deck and ate them. I think they would just love it if I planted veggies for them

:lol: :wink:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

nitnurse said:


> Isn't it funny that we feed the dogs to shut them up! If they are particularly vocal dogs they can easily become like little Billy Bunters if we are not careful! We usually try to leave our girl with a Kong toy stuffed with dog kibble for her to keep her occupied for a while if we have to go out for any length of time and have to leave her in the garden! As a result, she is looking a bit tubby and we now have to carefully measure her food again! Too much weight on her can strain her knees and hips and back. Having said that, she does get two long walks per day and is pretty active in general. BTW, I love that you have "granddogs" too cute! :thumbup:


Yes, and my Avatar are my 'granddogs; They have been naughty though, think I make change the Avartar to my cats!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Hi, and thanks for the tips. I do have a deck, but it is covered and wouldn't get the necessary sun. Last year my DH did grow tomatoe in 5 gal buckets along the fence and put netting around to keep the deer out. This year though I don't think we'll to those as DH can not eat tomatoes since he started dialysis. I also had flowering pot on the deck until the deer came up on the deck and ate them. I think they would just love it if I planted veggies for them
> 
> :lol: :wink:


Oh yes, a very expensive way to feed the deer! You can grown your own potatoes in grain sacks - you start off with the top of the sack rolled down and as the plant grows, because it will put out little spuds from up the stem, you just top the soil up several inches every few weeks to keep the growing spuds well covered in soil and protected from light. When the plant starts to die off, just tip the whole lot out and there you have your no-dig spuds! I might try this one myself as I recently strained my back and was out of action for about 5 days, digging up spuds in the vegetable patch at the foot of the garden. This way sounds safer and easier! Would the deer eat potato plants?


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Yes, and my Avatar are my 'granddogs; They have been naughty though, think I make change the Avartar to my cats!


Awwww! Poor doggies! We took our girl (in my avatar) to the RSPCA Million Paws walk fundraiser on Sunday morning and some idiot brought his white American Pit Bull and another smaller mastiff type dog with him. All dogs were on leash at the park for the walk. My DH happened to walk past them and the Pit Bull went for our girl and the other dog joined in and nearly savaged her. They would not let go their hold on her - one had her ear, the other attacking her neck and shoulders. I have heard they are used to hunt pig and this is how they bring down a pig. They have enormous jaw pressure per square inch and should at best have been muzzled in this fun, family oriented day out (imagine if a small child were holding the leash of a dog that they attacked?) or better still, left at home. I understand these dogs are great people dogs, but not so good around other dogs and I wonder at the guys intelligence or common sense in bringing them to this event. My DH was holding the leash on our girl and the owner of the Pit Bull managed to get it to release it's grip momentarily (my dogs poor ear was in the midst of a tug of war between DH and the other owner as the Pit Bull would not let go and I thought she was going to lose an ear). The owner bashed his dog over the nose and muzzle, it loosed it's grip long enough for our girl to back up a little, the other dog was still tearing at her neck and shoulders - but the Pit Bull then grabbed the coloured bandana our girl had round her neck and through her collar, making it impossible for DH to pull her away fully. The attack seemed to go on forever and I was yelling - get it off of her! It was terrifying! She is luckily OK and no blood amazingly was shed. I feared for her ear, but seems to be in tact. She was wagging her tail again after about 10 mins and seems none the worse but I was badly shaken! Dogs eh?


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

OMG!! your poor baby!! that sounded terrible!! Here in the States Pit Bulls have a really bad reputation. And often there has been reports of Pits attacking small children and the authorities have made the owners have the dogs put down. I have heard too that Pit Bulls have loving personalities and that it's the way they are trained. However, I think through the years the breed has deteriorated. I am sure glad your pooch is okay. What a horrible experience. 
As far as the deer eating the potatoe plants. . I don't know. My daughter grows potatoes, but her garden is protected by at 10' fence. I had never dug a potatoe until 2 years ago, I thought it was so much fun to dig the earth and find those gems! I was like a kid :lol: DH doesn't eat potatoes;because of diaylsis (they are on the 'do not eat list) so I don't prepare them at home any more and I sure do miss them.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

dwagner said:


> OMG!! your poor baby!! that sounded terrible!! Here in the States Pit Bulls have a really bad reputation. And often there has been reports of Pits attacking small children and the authorities have made the owners have the dogs put down. I have heard too that Pit Bulls have loving personalities and that it's the way they are trained. However, I think through the years the breed has deteriorated. I am sure glad your pooch is okay. What a horrible experience.
> As far as the deer eating the potatoe plants. . I don't know. My daughter grows potatoes, but her garden is protected by at 10' fence. I had never dug a potatoe until 2 years ago, I thought it was so much fun to dig the earth and find those gems! I was like a kid :lol: DH doesn't eat potatoes;because of diaylsis (they are on the 'do not eat list) so I don't prepare them at home any more and I sure do miss them.


Yes, horrible, but she seems none the worse for it. If it had been a smaller dog or if she had less fat and loose skin around her shoulders it would have been far worse. I hate to think what they would have done to say a spaniel with the longer ears or a smaller more lightly built dog. It would not have stood a chance. If they owner had not stepped in and kept whacking it around the muzzle, it would have caused some awful damage. I thought they were a banned dog here in Australia but seems not. The RSPCA did talk to the owner after the incident as so many people witnessed it, but then we were told by other attendees not to worry as he had left the park, but after two circuits of the oval for the walk fundraiser, we saw him hanging around the outskirts where the food and stalls were. I think he should have been told to leave at the very least. Not the type of dog to take to these events as they are not friendly and sociable to other dogs. An accident waiting to happen in my view. I don't blame the dogs and don't want them in trouble or destroyed, but the owner should be given a warning to keep them away from such areas where there are a lot of people and kids and other dogs. I felt like wrapping our baby up in cotton wool after the attack, but our trainer said don't let her see you are upset or it will affect her worse. She has bounced back like nothing has happened - not so her poor mum! :lol: Enough to make you feel nervous around other dogs for sure. I tell myself other dogs are OK, it was just the breed in this instance and one of those things and that we got away lightly. Sorry to hear you DH is on dialysis. Hope he is doing OK on it. Mum had Coeliacs disease (gluten intolerance) and had a severely restricted diet, so I know it is no fun on that score either - difficult to know what is safe to cook and yet keep some variety in the diet.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

nitnurse said:


> Yes, horrible, but she seems none the worse for it. If it had been a smaller dog or if she had less fat and loose skin around her shoulders it would have been far worse. I hate to think what they would have done to say a spaniel with the longer ears or a smaller more lightly built dog. It would not have stood a chance. If they owner had not stepped in and kept whacking it around the muzzle, it would have caused some awful damage. I thought they were a banned dog here in Australia but seems not. The RSPCA did talk to the owner after the incident as so many people witnessed it, but then we were told by other attendees not to worry as he had left the park, but after two circuits of the oval for the walk fundraiser, we saw him hanging around the outskirts where the food and stalls were. I think he should have been told to leave at the very least. Not the type of dog to take to these events as they are not friendly and sociable to other dogs. An accident waiting to happen in my view. I don't blame the dogs and don't want them in trouble or destroyed, but the owner should be given a warning to keep them away from such areas where there are a lot of people and kids and other dogs. I felt like wrapping our baby up in cotton wool after the attack, but our trainer said don't let her see you are upset or it will affect her worse. She has bounced back like nothing has happened - not so her poor mum! :lol: Enough to make you feel nervous around other dogs for sure. I tell myself other dogs are OK, it was just the breed in this instance and one of those things and that we got away lightly. Sorry to hear you DH is on dialysis. Hope he is doing OK on it. Mum had Coeliacs disease (gluten intolerance) and had a severely restricted diet, so I know it is no fun on that score either - difficult to know what is safe to cook and yet keep some variety in the diet.


I'm glad your dog is okay. And apparently didn't mind being around other dogs after the attack. Weird that the owner still hung around after being talked to. Sorry to hear your Mum has issues, that doesn't sound like much fun either. The dialysis diet is so restrictive, no salt, potassium or phosphorous. With very limited fluid intake. He is only allowed 1qt of fluid a day and that would include anything that will convert to fluid or has a fluid content, i.e., fruits, veggies such as celery. Anything with a high fluid content. Then he is a diabetic as well and the two diets conflict with one another. I about pulled my hair out trying to keep him on track. . Men. . that's all I need to say. I finally gave up and let him eat whatever. The nurses at dialysis get on him when he has had too much fluid gain. It make the trt so hard on him, not to mention the effects on his heart. Yep, MEN! Stuborn! need I say more.
I finally put the dogs to bed. And now it about time for me. Tomorrow is a diaylsis day. The trt center is about 55 miles oneway, not close enough for me to drive him there and come home, so I'm gone all day waiting for him. . and that when I get my knitting done :thumbup: Thanks for chatting tonight.
Have a good Monday  
Donna


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

dwagner said:


> I'm glad your dog is okay. And apparently didn't mind being around other dogs after the attack. Weird that the owner still hung around after being talked to. Sorry to hear your Mum has issues, that doesn't sound like much fun either. The dialysis diet is so restrictive, no salt, potassium or phosphorous. With very limited fluid intake. He is only allowed 1qt of fluid a day and that would include anything that will convert to fluid or has a fluid content, i.e., fruits, veggies such as celery. Anything with a high fluid content. Then he is a diabetic as well and the two diets conflict with one another. I about pulled my hair out trying to keep him on track. . Men. . that's all I need to say. I finally gave up and let him eat whatever. The nurses at dialysis get on him when he has had too much fluid gain. It make the trt so hard on him, not to mention the effects on his heart. Yep, MEN! Stuborn! need I say more.
> I finally put the dogs to bed. And now it about time for me. Tomorrow is a diaylsis day. The trt center is about 55 miles oneway, not close enough for me to drive him there and come home, so I'm gone all day waiting for him. . and that when I get my knitting done :thumbup: Thanks for chatting tonight.
> Have a good Monday
> Donna


Thanks Donna, you too!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> What has happened to everyone?Have we finished posting on here? I haven been busy because my family have been here .Our weather has been lovely this weekend.


Hi , remember me, I don't know what's going on, there's a post from time to time, I like this thread, would like for it to stay, hope you had a nice time with your family, did you knit things for them? Have a good day, weather here is 70's, can't complain, your friend, janet


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

My parents had a pit bull that was the sweetest dog. But we also never let her around other dogs, and we were careful around people she didn't know. We owned a chow at the time. I was worried more about our dog than the pit. She never gave us any problems either. We didn't give her a chance to be aggressive.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> My parents had a pit bull that was the sweetest dog. But we also never let her around other dogs, and we were careful around people she didn't know. We owned a chow at the time. I was worried more about our dog than the pit. She never gave us any problems either. We didn't give her a chance to be aggressive.


You had the right idea. Those dogs are OK if people know their good and bad points and treat them accordingly. There are no bad dogs, just sometimes irresponsible owners. You were wise not to have the pit bull around other dogs. They don't seem to like them that much and can turn at the slightest thing. I don't wish any ill on the dog that attacked our girl, just wish the owner would exercise more care and consideration in where he takes the dog. I have heard that pit bulls are good with people (their own people - not necessarily anyone outside the family or pack) and can be very loyal, but are not tolerant of other dogs. Since this park was full of other dogs due to the sponsored dog walk, it seems foolhardy for the owner to have brought it there.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

dwagner- Don't get me started on stubborn men. DH is a diabetic and truck driver. May 12, he was in Denham Springs,La. at a truck stop. This is 5-6 hrs. from home. He called me and said something was wrong. I could tell his speech was slurred. He said his left side felt like it was not attached to his body. I finally got him to give his cell phone to a man standing close to him. I told the man I thought DH was having a stroke. He called 911. 90 min. later, I received a call from a nurse in a Baton Rouge hosp. E.R. DH had had an acute stroke affecting his left side. He waited 5 hrs. to get help, so they could not do anything but give him small doses of blood thinner. He has not tried to take care of himself. Has not taken his meds. or checked his sugar like he should have. Our Dr. told him 4 yrs. ago this was going to happen. We thank God he was not driving the 18-wheeler. His speech is better. His left arm is paralyzed. He has slight movement in his left leg. His swallowing is fine. I found out he had a stash of honey buns, ho-ho's,and choc. covered peanut butter wafer bars in his belongings from his truck. He bribed someone to get him some of this junk from the bag. When I found out he had this junk food, I called his nurse and asked her to take it away from him. He is on a diabetic diet. I am not physically able to be with him, so far away. I will go when he is released. DD and I have not been able to convince him how serious diabetes is. And now the stroke. I don't think he really realizes what has happened. Like you said, MEN!!!!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> dwagner- Don't get me started on stubborn men. DH is a diabetic and truck driver. May 12, he was in Denham Springs,La. at a truck stop. This is 5-6 hrs. from home. He called me and said something was wrong. I could tell his speech was slurred. He said his left side felt like it was not attached to his body. I finally got him to give his cell phone to a man standing close to him. I told the man I thought DH was having a stroke. He called 911. 90 min. later, I received a call from a nurse in a Baton Rouge hosp. E.R. DH had had an acute stroke affecting his left side. He waited 5 hrs. to get help, so they could not do anything but give him small doses of blood thinner. He has not tried to take care of himself. Has not taken his meds. or checked his sugar like he should have. Our Dr. told him 4 yrs. ago this was going to happen. We thank God he was not driving the 18-wheeler. His speech is better. His left arm is paralyzed. He has slight movement in his left leg. His swallowing is fine. I found out he had a stash of honey buns, ho-ho's,and choc. covered peanut butter wafer bars in his belongings from his truck. He bribed someone to get him some of this junk from the bag. When I found out he had this junk food, I called his nurse and asked her to take it away from him. He is on a diabetic diet. I am not physically able to be with him, so far away. I will go when he is released. DD and I have not been able to convince him how serious diabetes is. And now the stroke. I don't think he really realizes what has happened. Like you said, MEN!!!!


My father had problems with his 'waterworks' for many years and would not go and see a doctor - despite his family all telling him he should. The upshot was that he was finally diagnosed with stag 4 prostate cancer for which there is no cure. The cancer then got into his bones. He passed away from this in 2008. Men can be silly to themselves. Dad admitted that he should have gone to the doctor, but it was too late and he was in so much pain by the time he did go and see someone. You cannot turn back the clock. Prostate cancer runs in families. Men in the family should go get a PSA blood test if they have it in their family ie a father or uncle had it. They are 4 times more likely to get it than anyone else as it runs in families. My brother gets his PSA test done annually, and now my DH too. Both are over 50 years old. Some men as young as 50 (and under) have been known to get this, it is not just a disease affecting the elderly and can be fatal if left untreated and undetected.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

afternoon everyone, it seems like an age since i replied to this topic lol. 
So sorry to hear about the trouble with your fur baby nitnurse glad everything is ok with her now tho. We hear so many horror stories in the news to do with pit bulls, not that long ago a 14 year old girl was killed by them in England  I think there were more than 2 involved in that incident tho altho not 100% sure. 
lharris, sorry to hear about your hubby as well, men can be so bloomin stubborn at times, my last partner was like that, i finally had enough and don't have any contact with him anymore. Happy to be single right now  

As for me well i have been pretty ill over the past week, feeling really light headed, dizzy, have been sick a couple of times as well and just generally really tired so much so that i was literally passing out every so often, mostly in the middle of conversations with my daughter then i would "wake up" 10 mins later and continue the conversation like nothing had happened. Went to see the doc she sent me for blood tests on thursday and i had to go back and see her today. I have a feeling my b12 level is too low but she just won't listen to me about that. I also have diabetes which was in control with diet until this past week. Bloods showed my blood sugar was 98 (should be 50 or less) so it's quite out of control despite me watching my diet so i'm now on meds. Metformin. However, metformin depletes b12 in the system and even tho i mentioned it to the doc she just brushed it off. I said to her that because i have pernicious aneamia i'm worried about taking the metformin because of what it does and she said to me well you can't absorb b12 anyway thats why you get an injection every 3 months *banging my head off a brick wall* it's sooooo annoying that the docs won't listen to you at all. 

Apart from that i decided to restart the puzzle piece afhgan i am knitting for my friend in Ireland to auction off at the end of the month, decided the dk yarn was taking way too long to do so i have started it in chunky and have one row completed already just have another 5 to do so hopefully it won't take me too much longer *fingers crossed* lol 
mags
x


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Magsrobby- Thanks- DH and I have been married over 42 yrs. The other bad part is, he didn't take out workers disability ins. at his job. My work will not pick up till July. I have a phone interview with Social Security this a.m. about getting his S.S. disability started. The V.A. could take 1 yr. I have been trying to down size some of our bills. He thinks he can get out of the hosp. and go to work. He is also not being nice to the ones who are taking care of him. I know I am going to have to deal with some depression from him. Don't know how long he will be in hosp. He is in re-hab now. Maybe it's best I'm not there. The drama from him would be worse. He would really show his true colors. MEN!!!!


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yup, no matter what the problem is, men are all alike. I have 4 sons and I used to think that one day I would know all there was about men, but be to old to use any of the info. lol

My hubby complains about needing to go to the dentist. He has broken teeth, blah blah blah, but has every excuse to not go. He has been told for years he is a walking heart attack, but will not do a thing to change it. Won't take any meds. But let him get a sore throat and he's first in line at the doc to see if its strep throat. Oh, oh, his allergies are acting up. cough, cough, his eyes are itching, better get to the doc for allergy meds. So, serious things= ignore, every day things = go to the doc.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

A sinus infection will send DH to Urgent Care Clinic. The drama starts with the first little sign of it. I have seen him almost fall to the floor on purpose just to get attention.If his sugar was too high, no big deal, it will come down,so he says. Oh well.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> A sinus infection will send DH to Urgent Care Clinic. The drama starts with the first little sign of it. I have seen him almost fall to the floor on purpose just to get attention.If his sugar was too high, no big deal, it will come down,so he says. Oh well.


I reached the conclusion long ago that there is no telling some men. They are the worlds worst for seeing a doc for serious stuff. Some seem to think if they bury their heads in the sand it will all sort itself out and go away with no action needed by them. As if!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

lharris, boy, oh, boy yep sure sounds like my husband! I'm sorry you have to go through this. My husband rarely checked his sugars, ate and drank (acohol) like a mad man. I use to check his sugars after he would fall asleep ( more honestly; passed out) it would scare me it was so high. Then he had a heart attack and I knew something was wrong when he sat on the sofa with a blanket over his head on Super Bowl Sunday while we had friends over for the game. Next thing I knew he was in bed! Leaving me with his friends. I could not convence him to let me call the Dr. He had an appt the very next week and they did a EKG and saw he had had a heart attack, off to the hosp for angiogram and he had 3 arteries that were 85-95% blocked! 3 bypasses later he still would not change his destructive ways. Then came the kidney problems. Huge amount of foam in his urine. He was told to see a specialist. . no way. He wouldn't do that so 5 years later his kidney's finally gave out and now he'd doing the dialysis routine. He also has COPD and lung fibrosis. And, just recently they found he has another blockage in the heart. BUT, he denies any symtoms, which puzzles the Dr. tests indicate one thing yet DH denies having problems. His feet is another issue, if you've read my post, he now has diabetic ulcers on both feet. Yet he refuses to follow instructions to stay off his feet so they can heal. Husband says, he doesn't people telling him what to do. Grrrrr!! What is it with MEN!! I get so angry and I'm so tired of hearing everyone say. . "well that Men for ya" I'm sorry your husband had a stroke, more sorry that you have to stand by. I know exactly what you are feeling. I'm sure a stroke is next on my husband's agenda. Anytime you need to chat and 'let loose' I'm here for ya! 
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

lharris1952 said:


> Magsrobby- Thanks- DH and I have been married over 42 yrs. The other bad part is, he didn't take out workers disability ins. at his job. My work will not pick up till July. I have a phone interview with Social Security this a.m. about getting his S.S. disability started. The V.A. could take 1 yr. I have been trying to down size some of our bills. He thinks he can get out of the hosp. and go to work. He is also not being nice to the ones who are taking care of him. I know I am going to have to deal with some depression from him. Don't know how long he will be in hosp. He is in re-hab now. Maybe it's best I'm not there. The drama from him would be worse. He would really show his true colors. MEN!!!!


lharris; Your hubby should be able to get SS disability. I applied for my husband on line. 3 years ago. Never had an interview, just completed application on line and he was approved. It certainly was a relief after 2 yrs on disability he will be elig for Medicare even if he is under 65. Hope things work out for you.
Donna


----------



## newme55 (Dec 5, 2012)

I know about MEN. My dh is a diabetic also with quite a few other things and sometimes I just want to smack him stupid and then smack him smart. He is so hard headed. Within the past couple of years he has finally started to listen to me. 
So now we are going through alot to try and get him staple with his sugar and all. Us women have alot of patience to deal with the men in out lives. Oh yeah, I also have two sons. About the pit bull we had one that we raised from a puppy and she was 15 when she passed. She was a very good guard dog and loved the family. When we took her around other dogs she was on a short leash and we also trained her. She was our baby. She passed in 2009.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

dwagner-Thanks- I may have to vent one of these days. He is a male version of his mother. So, I am in for lots of trouble. Meanest woman ever lived. He is trying to get me to send cookies. Said he would share with the nurses. Sure he would. After 42 yrs.,I'm not stupid. He is whining now. It's pitiful. One good thing,he has lost 6 lbs.in a week. Every time he sneaks something sweet, his sugar goes up to 200, then he gets an insulin shot. I honestly don't know what it will take to shake him up. I am handicapped and can't really take care of him. Taking each day as it comes. My faith in God and loving friends are my support. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi there ,It's fine here again today but when I went outside intending to start on the garden there was a keen wind about so I'm hoping tomorrow will be warmer .Two years ago I grew tomato plants in large pots around the back and we had so much rain that summer that the plants and the tomatoes went black so last year I thought I would try them in big pots again but placing them in my front porch,our summer was so bad that the tomatoes did not ripen, they were still green in October so I am not bothering this year. I have tried potatoes in big pots too and these have been good. I have a large garden but it is lawned now because I cannot dig it now.
Donna we are 5 hours ahead of you in time. My mother thought highly of her son in law (my husband) just like you do and would say that he was like a son to her.I was her only child too .
Carole I was so sorry to read about your dog being attacked .It must have been so frightening for you all.Could have been worse if you was holding the leash and not your husband as your husband is stronger to hold on to your dog.
Janet I was wondering what had happened to you,glad that you and everyone else is back.No I don't knit for my family.their mother prefers shop bought clothes.
IHarris,how awful that your husband had a stroke so far away from home.I hope that he will recover quick from it.I agree with you that it will be a time before he can drive a big truck again.
Magsrobby I hope you are feeling better now from your dizzy attacks.the best thing you can do for that is to lie down flat even on the floor so that your head is level with your body.
Pat I can understand your husbands fear of the dentist,I am the same.
I have enjoyed reading all your postings and I hope this site goes on for a long time too.
I had better get back to my knitting now I am knitting a white cardigan for myself. What are you all knitting?


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

well i don't have a hubby or a partner right now but my dad needs a good slap round the head sometimes, well all the time really. 
He's 62 and as stubborn as a mule, on one hand i can understand totally how he feels, he lost his dad to a brain tumour when i was 12 my papa was 50 when he passed. So i can understand my dad being nervous of hospitals and doctors, HOWEVER he now has some major health problems of his own and is driving my mum to distraction. 
he was a bus driver for 42 years, the company closed last year and he was laid off. Since then he has been diagnosed with copd, blood pressure problems and the scariest one is problems with the arteries in his legs. He has virtually no pulse in his right leg his left is marginally better. The docs need to put a stent in but he isn't fit enough right now as he USED to smoke 60 a day. He's cut right down to between 10 and 20 a day in 6 months and i am so proud of him for doing that but he needs to stop completely. He also used to drink A LOT. He still has a drink but usually a max of 3 pints OR 3/4 shots of bacardi once or twice a week (compared to 5/6 pints and 5/6 shots of whiskey a night). He needs to cut that out as well but he says he'd have no enjoyment left if he cut them all out. 
If he would only stop until he's well enough for his op i think i would have my dad around for longer but it freaks me out that i will lose him before too long. My mum is as scared if not more so than i am but i will say, if she senses something isn't right, she phones the doc and makes an appointment there and then so he has no choice but to go (and he will listen to my mum when she gets mad at him) altho they did have a set to a few weeks ago where he accused her of wanting rid of him *sigh* that couldn't be farther from the truth. 
Now i'm not very religious but i do believe in a higher power and angels so i have been practically begging the angels to watch over my dad so he can get well again and live to see his granddaughters get married and have kids.

Personally i think it's fear that's stopping my dad from sorting his health out once and for all, i remember when my papa was sick and he was back and forward to the doctor every week for months and months before they diagnosed what was wrong and by then it was far too late to do anything about it, i think that's what my dad is thinking about himself too.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Magsrobby,try and get your father to stop smoking because I am sure that is the root of a lot of illness. My husband came down to five cigs a day but just couldn't give up.He had smoked since 12 years old.when he started to smoke the dangers of it wasn't known then..they think we nag them but its only for their own good.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Magsrobby,

Yes fear will be at the root of him not wanting to deal with the doctors. Like I said before - they think if they bury their head in the sand it will all go away. My dad's father (my grandad) nearly died before he would allow himself to be taken to hospital when he had a stomach ulcer. He wasted away almost. Then he was always a heavy smoker - used to roll his own and in his later years had trouble breathing. When he went into hospital for a prostate operation it was not the operation that killed him but his lungs not being able to deal with the anaesthetic. He stroked and then passed away. That was why my dad suffered so long with his waterworks and would not go to the doctor as he feared an operation. Silly as he gave up smoking when they had us kids and his lungs and general fitness would have sailed through an op. He passed aged 75 and I am sure he would have lived till about 90 if he had sorted this thing out. Suffered for 15 years and then when finally diagnosed he could not even pass water and was in extreme pain and had to be catheterised which was for the last whole 14 months of his life. If only he had seen a doctor in the early years when he started having trouble he would have had a chance. Some men you cannot talk sense too as fear gets in the way. He was also afraid of the dentist and had lost most of his teeth and what was left was all black and crumbling. I told my brother and DH straight they need to get checked every year and recently I made DH have a checkup on his lungs as he keeps coughing and ignoring it. He got the all clear after a chest xray but had some irritation to the lungs, but thank goodness no sign of cancer. We women go for regular smear tests and mammograms - we have much more common sense when it comes to our health! BTW, we are both losing weight for health reasons. I have lost 8Kg (about 16 pounds in the old money) and DH has lost about 30 pounds. We both have some more to go, being about half way through our weightloss effort.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

newme55 said:


> I know about MEN. My dh is a diabetic also with quite a few other things and sometimes I just want to smack him stupid and then smack him smart. He is so hard headed. Within the past couple of years he has finally started to listen to me.
> So now we are going through alot to try and get him staple with his sugar and all. Us women have alot of patience to deal with the men in out lives. Oh yeah, I also have two sons. About the pit bull we had one that we raised from a puppy and she was 15 when she passed. She was a very good guard dog and loved the family. When we took her around other dogs she was on a short leash and we also trained her. She was our baby. She passed in 2009.


Hi, Glad to hear your DH has finally decided to listen to you! Good for you. Hope he comes good. Thanks for your comments re pit bulls. I know they can make good loyal pets in the right homes. I don't want to vilify the whole breed but like you said the correct training and being very careful around other dogs and strangers are very important part of managing these types of dogs. Sorry you lost your fur baby. It is an unfortunate fact that sometimes the wrong type of person buys these dogs and cannot manage them properly and that is when problems arise. Dangerous in the wrong hands!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Magsrobby,try and get your father to stop smoking because I am sure that is the root of a lot of illness. My husband came down to five cigs a day but just couldn't give up.He had smoked since 12 years old.when he started to smoke the dangers of it wasn't known then..they think we nag them but its only for their own good.


I joke with my DH that if he would only do as he was told - I would not have to nag him! There is some truth in that! Even cutting down the smokes is better than nothing. My BIL also would not stop smoking and needed heart surgery which they won't do till he stops. He has tried several times but still not there yet. My SIL also smokes so it makes it harder when his partner is doing it too.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> afternoon everyone, it seems like an age since i replied to this topic lol.
> mags
> x


Is there any scope to change your doctor if you are not happy with the treatment you are getting. At the minimum you are entitled to ask for a second opinion. Sorry to hear you have been so unwell. Lying down with your feet raised a little on a pillow might help with the dizziness as it will send the blood flow back towards your head. I think dizziness is caused when the brain has not got a good blood supply which oxygenates the brain. You can do that lying on your bed but put your feet at the pillow end - your head needs to be lower than your feet. A paramedic told me this when I was taken to hospital in the UK with dizziness and other symptoms similar to a heart attack. Turned out it was a panic attack! I was staying with my dad at the time for 3 weeks and he had just been diagnosed with the prostate cancer and was in pain, miserable and very difficult to cope with him as he was also depressed. Hope the doctors get you sorted out. Hugs.
Carole


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> dwagner- Don't get me started on stubborn men. DH is a diabetic and truck driver. May 12, he was in Denham Springs,La. at a truck stop. This is 5-6 hrs. from home. He called me and said something was wrong. I could tell his speech was slurred. He said his left side felt like it was not attached to his body. I finally got him to give his cell phone to a man standing close to him. I told the man I thought DH was having a stroke. He called 911. 90 min. later, I received a call from a nurse in a Baton Rouge hosp. E.R. DH had had an acute stroke affecting his left side. He waited 5 hrs. to get help, so they could not do anything but give him small doses of blood thinner. He has not tried to take care of himself. Has not taken his meds. or checked his sugar like he should have. Our Dr. told him 4 yrs. ago this was going to happen. We thank God he was not driving the 18-wheeler. His speech is better. His left arm is paralyzed. He has slight movement in his left leg. His swallowing is fine. I found out he had a stash of honey buns, ho-ho's,and choc. covered peanut butter wafer bars in his belongings from his truck. He bribed someone to get him some of this junk from the bag. When I found out he had this junk food, I called his nurse and asked her to take it away from him. He is on a diabetic diet. I am not physically able to be with him, so far away. I will go when he is released. DD and I have not been able to convince him how serious diabetes is. And now the stroke. I don't think he really realizes what has happened. Like you said, MEN!!!!


I think you need to scare the crap out of him to get him to toe the line. My dad worked at a hospital making artificial limbs for people who had lost legs to disease. Among the diseases that can cause you to lose your legs or feet is diabetes. Dad used to be a leather worker and had to make the padding customised to fit comfortably the stump of the amputee. Not very nice work. He saw the results of diabetes as well as accidents at that place. Poor blood flow to the limbs causes the limb to get diseased or die off. I am sure becoming an amputee would be much tougher to deal with than weening himself off the sugary foods and sticking to a sensible diabetic diet. If you have not put that argument to him yet, then I strongly urge you to do so. Sounds like he needs a rocket to get him to listen to common sense. Good luck!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Briallu said:


> Hi there ,It's fine here again today but when I went outside intending to start on the garden there was a keen wind about so I'm hoping tomorrow will be warmer .Two years ago I grew tomato plants in large pots around the back and we had so much rain that summer that the plants and the tomatoes went black so last year I thought I would try them in big pots again but placing them in my front porch,our summer was so bad that the tomatoes did not ripen, they were still green in October so I am not bothering this year. I have tried potatoes in big pots too and these have been good. I have a large garden but it is lawned now because I cannot dig it now.
> Donna we are 5 hours ahead of you in time. My mother thought highly of her son in law (my husband) just like you do and would say that he was like a son to her.I was her only child too .
> Carole I was so sorry to read about your dog being attacked .It must have been so frightening for you all.Could have been worse if you was holding the leash and not your husband as your husband is stronger to hold on to your dog.
> Janet I was wondering what had happened to you,glad that you and everyone else is back.No I don't knit for my family.their mother prefers shop bought clothes.
> ...


Mary, how do you do it. . you managed to comment/answer every single recent post here all in one. I have to post individually or I'll forget who wrote what; LOL. I'm knitting socks. I sorta got the sock bug in April and I'm on my 6th pair. But seeing all the beautiful shawls people are making I now want to make one. But I have much sock yarn, I feel I had better get that knitted up before I start something different. I was in the yarn store today. . but, I just looked at magazines and books. I love yarn when if I see colors I like, I can't resist. . so, today I just looked at the magazines :lol: I managed to get out of there without spending any money! I think that's a first for me :lol: So, you're 5 hours ahead. . right now it's 11:21pm your time. I would be long in bed by then. I generally hit the bed around 9ish. Once in awhile I can make to 10pm. But I do get up early at around 5am.
We had decent weather today. It was damp and rainy over the weekend. Suppose to get more rain tomorrow and they said it could get be heavy. For now it beautiful out. We've had such bad pollen and the rain helps to keep that down.
Have a good evening!! 
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kittenosmall said:


> Hi , remember me, I don't know what's going on, there's a post from time to time, I like this thread, would like for it to stay, hope you had a nice time with your family, did you knit things for them? Have a good day, weather here is 70's, can't complain, your friend, janet


Hi there Janet!! and just where have you been? How are you socks coming along? I think I read where you were using DPNs, and that's cool I just could seem to get the joins proper. I love using 2 circular needles, wish I had learned that long ago. 
Take Care,
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

nitnurse said:


> My father had problems with his 'waterworks' for many years and would not go and see a doctor - despite his family all telling him he should. The upshot was that he was finally diagnosed with stag 4 prostate cancer for which there is no cure. The cancer then got into his bones. He passed away from this in 2008. Men can be silly to themselves. Dad admitted that he should have gone to the doctor, but it was too late and he was in so much pain by the time he did go and see someone. You cannot turn back the clock. Prostate cancer runs in families. Men in the family should go get a PSA blood test if they have it in their family ie a father or uncle had it. They are 4 times more likely to get it than anyone else as it runs in families. My brother gets his PSA test done annually, and now my DH too. Both are over 50 years old. Some men as young as 50 (and under) have been known to get this, it is not just a disease affecting the elderly and can be fatal if left untreated and undetected.


Yes Carol, I had a friend who lost the battle with prostate cancer. My DH does have an enlarged prostate (of course he denied, even after a nurse told him so) With him being on dialysis he produces very little urine, so really any problems with his 'waterworks' would go unnoticed. (that's such a cute term "waterworks", hadn't hear that one before.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

nitnurse- DH is a VERY stubborn man. He would not get life ins. He said I was thinking about myself and being selfish. I am probably not going to see him till he is released. The ride is going to be hard on me physically. I have to take of myself. He is in good hands. Let them deal with him for awhile. You would think this might scare him, but no. Our Dr. is outdone with him. We'll see what happens.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> afternoon everyone, it seems like an age since i replied to this topic lol.
> So sorry to hear about the trouble with your fur baby nitnurse glad everything is ok with her now tho. We hear so many horror stories in the news to do with pit bulls, not that long ago a 14 year old girl was killed by them in England  I think there were more than 2 involved in that incident tho altho not 100% sure.
> lharris, sorry to hear about your hubby as well, men can be so bloomin stubborn at times, my last partner was like that, i finally had enough and don't have any contact with him anymore. Happy to be single right now
> 
> ...


Mags; you said your sugar reading was 98 and that it should be 50. Unless you use different numbering. 50 in the US is way to low. Low BS will cause you to 'blank' out, be dizzy and confussed. I have been train to give my DH an injection of Glucagon if he gets the way you describe you being. Low blood sugar is just a dangerous as excesively high. If my DH sugars drop below 60, he suppose to take tablets every 15 mins until it comes up to at least 70. But DH has more of the HIGH sugar problem. This am his sugar was 250 and guess what he did after taking his insulin? He ate a handful of candy!! Smart man I got there. You did the right thing. . stay single my lady :lol:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Mags, I'm sorry about your Father. It is so sad to sit and watch those that we love basically destroy themselves. I know I rant about my DH. We all rant about that 'male ego thing' that makes them so stubborn. And I guess we women do it because we really do care. I lost my Dad, oh, must be 35 years ago, maybe longer. I miss him so much and I remember him telling me that smoking was his only pleasure. My Mom was so nasty to him and I know he didn't enjoy life with her. He told me once he only stayed married to my mother because of me. Once I was grown and married, they divorced. I'll keep you and your father in my thoughts and prayers.
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

lharris; Yes, you do have to TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF. I'm learning that. Seems women always put others first, that's why we're the 'Mom' . Nurses are always reminding to 'take care of yourself Donna" Then sometime I feel guilty when I take some time for myself. This KP forum has really been a bit of 'rest' for me. I get to share here (and learn more about knitting :lol: ) But I have found comfort knowing that I'm not alone. Thank You Ladies for that. :thumbup:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

nitnurse said:


> I think you need to scare the crap out of him to get him to toe the line. My dad worked at a hospital making artificial limbs for people who had lost legs to disease. Among the diseases that can cause you to lose your legs or feet is diabetes. Dad used to be a leather worker and had to make the padding customised to fit comfortably the stump of the amputee. Not very nice work. He saw the results of diabetes as well as accidents at that place. Poor blood flow to the limbs causes the limb to get diseased or die off. I am sure becoming an amputee would be much tougher to deal with than weening himself off the sugary foods and sticking to a sensible diabetic diet. If you have not put that argument to him yet, then I strongly urge you to do so. Sounds like he needs a rocket to get him to listen to common sense. Good luck!


Carol, is there anything bigger than a rocket? :lol: Yes, he'll more than likely loose his feet or at least a few toes. He has no feeling in either feet.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Yes Carol, I had a friend who lost the battle with prostate cancer. My DH does have an enlarged prostate (of course he denied, even after a nurse told him so) With him being on dialysis he produces very little urine, so really any problems with his 'waterworks' would go unnoticed. (that's such a cute term "waterworks", hadn't hear that one before.


"plumbing' is another one that will get you off the hook!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Carol, is there anything bigger than a rocket? :lol: Yes, he'll more than likely loose his feet or at least a few toes. He has no feeling in either feet.


Oh goodness, that is very worrying. Why do the women seem to worry when the men seem impervious to it?


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

dwagner said:


> lharris; Yes, you do have to TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF. I'm learning that. Seems women always put others first, that's why we're the 'Mom' . Nurses are always reminding to 'take care of yourself Donna" Then sometime I feel guilty when I take some time for myself. This KP forum has really been a bit of 'rest' for me. I get to share here (and learn more about knitting :lol: ) But I have found comfort knowing that I'm not alone. Thank You Ladies for that. :thumbup:


Remember this: When you are on an airplane and lord forbid the oxygen mask ever drops down in an emergency - the drill is: put your own mask on before you attempt to help others! There is logic in this. If we kick the bucket who is going to look after everyone else? Sometimes you need to put yourself first - even if it is only to save what little sanity you may have left! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> nitnurse- DH is a VERY stubborn man. He would not get life ins. He said I was thinking about myself and being selfish. I am probably not going to see him till he is released. The ride is going to be hard on me physically. I have to take of myself. He is in good hands. Let them deal with him for awhile. You would think this might scare him, but no. Our Dr. is outdone with him. We'll see what happens.


Sorry, but I think he is the one being selfish here! Yes, let someone else carry the burden for a bit and cut yourself some slack. No good making yourself sick over it all. Sounds like you have done all you can.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Briallu said:


> .
> 
> I had better get back to my knitting now I am knitting a white cardigan for myself. What are you all knitting?


Hi, thanks for your concern re our fur baby. She is quite robust and confident fortunately and has taken it all in her stride! Still in one piece thankfully. Yes, good job hubby had a tight grip on the leash when it happened.

Current knitting project is: a red mohair mix yarn in 12 ply (sounds thick but is surprisingly thin yarn??) to make another lace knit scarf. This one I am keeping. It is in Miendetta or noughts and crosses lace. 12 rows to the pattern. I keep losing my place if I go at it for too long - concentration goes! However, I am more than half way through now - yahoooo - and I am sure I will be the only one who notices any little mistakes in it! I am certainly not going to point them out to anyone! :lol: :lol:


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Hi there ,It's fine here again today but when I went outside intending to start on the garden there was a keen wind about so I'm hoping tomorrow will be warmer .Two years ago I grew tomato plants in large pots around the back and we had so much rain that summer that the plants and the tomatoes went black so last year I thought I would try them in big pots again but placing them in my front porch,our summer was so bad that the tomatoes did not ripen, they were still green in October so I am not bothering this year. I have tried potatoes in big pots too and these have been good. I have a large garden but it is lawned now because I cannot dig it now.
> Donna we are 5 hours ahead of you in time. My mother thought highly of her son in law (my husband) just like you do and would say that he was like a son to her.I was her only child too .
> Carole I was so sorry to read about your dog being attacked .It must have been so frightening for you all.Could have been worse if you was holding the leash and not your husband as your husband is stronger to hold on to your dog.
> Janet I was wondering what had happened to you,glad that you and everyone else is back.No I don't knit for my family.their mother prefers shop bought clothes.
> ...


Hi, I'm here, never left, all over kp! Happy knitting, your friend, janet


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Watching TV as I write this and seeing what is happening in Oklahoma.I have friends living in Oklahoma and I am wondering if their town is involved.It is named Wellston.Thank you.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

The last time I looked my posting was the last and I thought everyone had gone away. We've had a busy week gardening, mainly in the rain, trying to get everything sorted. Last Sunday one of our cats went missing. Paddy went out during the night as usual and normally he is climbing back over the fence at 8am. Didn't see him all day, we kept calling him and if you whistle him like you would a dog he comes to you. We drove around and just before we went to bed my husband walked all around the area. I went downstairs on Monday morning and thankfully he was lying on the settee. Checked him over and he appeared ok, no blood, sigh of relief. He seemed off his food during that day and slept for most of it, but he is a sleeper anyway. I checked him over again on Tuesday morning and he pulled his paw back and meowed. It looked like he had lost a claw but it wasn't bleeding and I put some cream on it that I had from when he cut his pad once before. On Wednesday it looked a bit swollen and he didn't want me to touch it so I took him to the vets. As we were trying to get him into the cat bag he was struggling and all this gunge suddenly came out of the wound. He is not a happy pussy as he doesn't like his new headgear and he's not happy about not going out. When we first arrived home he kept head butting the cat flap and then ran all around the house hitting whatever he could hoping to get it off.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> The last time I looked my posting was the last and I thought everyone had gone away. We've had a busy week gardening, mainly in the rain, trying to get everything sorted. Last Sunday one of our cats went missing. Paddy went out during the night as usual and normally he is climbing back over the fence at 8am. Didn't see him all day, we kept calling him and if you whistle him like you would a dog he comes to you. We drove around and just before we went to bed my husband walked all around the area. I went downstairs on Monday morning and thankfully he was lying on the settee. Checked him over and he appeared ok, no blood, sigh of relief. He seemed off his food during that day and slept for most of it, but he is a sleeper anyway. I checked him over again on Tuesday morning and he pulled his paw back and meowed. It looked like he had lost a claw but it wasn't bleeding and I put some cream on it that I had from when he cut his pad once before. On Wednesday it looked a bit swollen and he didn't want me to touch it so I took him to the vets. As we were trying to get him into the cat bag he was struggling and all this gunge suddenly came out of the wound. He is not a happy pussy as he doesn't like his new headgear and he's not happy about not going out. When we first arrived home he kept head butting the cat flap and then ran all around the house hitting whatever he could hoping to get it off.


Poor puss, sounds like a nasty infection in that paw. Good job you picked up on it and got him to the vets. Yes, his collar won't impress him at all - even though it stops him getting to that paw! Hope he is all better soon.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to read about your cat,If only he could tell you what happened.How long does he have to wear that collar? I am hoping to put some flower plants out today,we have had such strong winds all the week that it was too cold for me to do it sooner.It is a little overcast so I'd better get out there before the rain comes.Bye Mary.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

morning everyone
so sorry about your cat christine, i have 2 cats now (did have 3 but harvey passed due to kidney failure last year) and i'm forever worrying about them. One of them, Hogan, keeps fighting me when i try to brush him, he's getting on a bit now and his fur is starting to matt in places on his back due to his age he can't quite reach around to that place to keep it clean. We have to bribe him with dreamies treats LOL. He reminds me so much of the cat in the advert for those treats and i bet if he could he WOULD break through the walls to get to them quicker haha. He's such a character, he's called Hogan because when we got him it was Christmas time and he kept hiding in the christmas tree. I'm a celebrity was on tv and they had a koala called Hogan who used to just sit on the tree branch so we named him after that hehe. 

I have finally decided to treat myself this weekend, i was paid a little back money i was owed so am off to the hairdresser in a wee while to have a complete new hairdo eek, going for a cut and colour (heck i need to hide all the grey somehow LOL). One of the drawbacks of one of the health conditions i have is premature greying of the hair  so i have to keep on top of that haha. 
Got some things for the garden yesterday too and me and the girls had a wander around Edinburgh which we haven't done for a long time. Must admit a little retail therapy has done us all the world of good  New clothes for us all, the girls made me buy stuff for myself because i'm always buying for them and just usually slopping around in jogging pants or jeans and tshirts so i got myself a lovely gypsy style skirt and top. 
Once i'm back from the hairdresser i'm going to try and get into the back garden and put some bamboo fencing up to stop the dog jumping next door and will set up my new portable greenhouse so i can start growing my veggies. 
It's a lovely sunny day today and quite warm so i am feeling the benefit of that, i'm not going to overdo things tho, i know i have to pace myself or i will end up ill for the rest of the week so just taking everything very slowly. I have some tomatoes, lettuce and corn to try and grow. Not usually very good with plants but i am determined to have a go this time hehe. 
Have some gardeners coming round on monday to give me a quote on sorting out my front garden, it's just way too much work for me and my daughter to deal with on our own. She can cut the grass but it's kind of leached into the borders and the idiot ex boyfriend ruined all my rose bushes and plants by cutting them down way too much so i have to get those removed and start from scratch not very impressed but hey ho that's life i guess lol so i need someone to dig out all the plants that have been ruined and sort the borders out and cut the hedge. I also have a tree in the back garden that really needs to come out as it has thorns as big as my thumb and that's no good when i have kids and pets i'm so scared one of us will get a thorn in our foot or something. So need to get them to quote me for removing that as well. As for all the leylandi trees along the back of the garden, the previous owners hacked them so much they are practically dead, but it's going to cost me about £600 upwards to have them removed and i just can't afford that right now so they will have to stay for the time being. The gardeners i have coming out specifically help disabled people and people on low incomes and are subsidised by the council so it shouldn't cost me an arm and a leg to get the garden sorted thankfully. 

Ah well i only nipped in to say hi and have managed to waffle away lol hope you are all having a lovely weekend, it's not a holiday weekend here in Scotland for our schools but they were off last Monday instead. Summer holidays start for our schools next month, my youngest is off to France for a week yippeee a week's peace and quiet lol (no i don't mean that at all i will miss her soooooo much) 
mags
x


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> The last time I looked my posting was the last and I thought everyone had gone away. We've had a busy week gardening, mainly in the rain, trying to get everything sorted. Last Sunday one of our cats went missing. Paddy went out during the night as usual and normally he is climbing back over the fence at 8am. Didn't see him all day, we kept calling him and if you whistle him like you would a dog he comes to you. We drove around and just before we went to bed my husband walked all around the area. I went downstairs on Monday morning and thankfully he was lying on the settee. Checked him over and he appeared ok, no blood, sigh of relief. He seemed off his food during that day and slept for most of it, but he is a sleeper anyway. I checked him over again on Tuesday morning and he pulled his paw back and meowed. It looked like he had lost a claw but it wasn't bleeding and I put some cream on it that I had from when he cut his pad once before. On Wednesday it looked a bit swollen and he didn't want me to touch it so I took him to the vets. As we were trying to get him into the cat bag he was struggling and all this gunge suddenly came out of the wound. He is not a happy pussy as he doesn't like his new headgear and he's not happy about not going out. When we first arrived home he kept head butting the cat flap and then ran all around the house hitting whatever he could hoping to get it off.


Hi, I read your story and could feel your pain, I have two kitties, indoor and if one of them went missing I would be bside myself, sooo glad you got your kitty back, but sorry kitty has an infection, wish him a speedy recovery, he doesn't look too happy in his latest cat accesory, hope that can come off soon, your friend janet


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

Morning everyone. It is raining and windy here. Has been quite the dreary week. When its all done we will have had almost 3 inches of rain in total. At least I am not in the mountains where they will get snow tonight. I did get some flowers planted in between rain storms. Haven't started an veggies yet.

Mags, I hope your new hairdo turns out great. Mine is a disaster. I went to Supercuts Thursday and told the girl to keep my length and I only wanted trimmed up around the bottom half. She "trimmed" my 5 inches down to 2 1/2 inches. One side is shorter then the other. My daughter told me to tell them to fix it, but I am afraid I would have no hair at all. Keep thinking I should wear a hat. Oh well, it grows back. ; )

I'm glad your cat came back, Christine. We live in the country and never had a problem till 3 summers ago. Since then we lose 2 every year. And of course its always the ones I like best. Something has moved into our neighborhood and all the neighbors cats have disappeared, too. The guess is a fox or coyote. A fox ran into the yard and grabbed one of my neighbors chickens from under my birdfeeder the other week.

I hope everyone enjoys their day


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Sorry to read about your cat,If only he could tell you what happened.How long does he have to wear that collar? I am hoping to put some flower plants out today,we have had such strong winds all the week that it was too cold for me to do it sooner.It is a little overcast so I'd better get out there before the rain comes.Bye Mary.


Hi mary, just noticed you on here and had to stop and say hi, thinking we had posted each other at least a few times on this thread. Hoping all is well with you and you are knitting up a storm, me I am still struggling on with second pr socks two at a time, two sets dpns and I do have to say, tho I've made some errors its getting easier, am on gusset of sock two now then will do foot and that dreaded toe decrease and kitchener stitch, I figure by about sock pr five someone might be able to wear them and I can learn to start knitting on smaller needles, I am using size six now.

Also since I have this great interest in doing socks two at a time was surprised to find in my email an email from annies with a twenty percent off coupon for their circular knitting two at a time class, one sock knit inside the other one, I realllllly want to learn this for when I am good at the dpns so bought the class, only cost me 19.99, about two hours of video, must be complicated bc it is longer than the annies sock video I bought awhile back and what I am using for my socks now, so if you or anyone reading this is interested you might want to check it out tho maybe email was just sent to customers,

Well it was nice to stop and chat with you, hope you have a good day, happy knitting, your friend, janet


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

well i am back from the hairdresser, didn't take too long hehe had a bit of a drastic change as you can see


----------



## newme55 (Dec 5, 2012)

I like the color and cut. It looks good on you. It will be so much easier to take care of. Hope you like it.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Magsrobby you look ten years younger with your hairdo. It perks you up having your hair done.Im going to have mine done on Wdnesday morning.
Lovely to hear from you again Janet. I have never knitted socks so can't help you with any tips.Hope the class will be helpful to you. 
Hi to everyone else ,I've just come indoors from being in the garden and I am whacked out.Just had a coffee and biscuits to get my strength back,haha.Bye.


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, magsrobby! You look great!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Magsrobby WOW! Now, don't you feel better. Your 'do' is great, it gives you such lift! There's something about getting our hair done, always make me feel good. But, it's been awhile since I've done anything much different. I've been growing my out, it's now to the top of my shoulders one lenght with bangs. Most of the time its pulled back in a clip. I quit doing the 'color' thing long ago. My hair is so fine, that the chemicals really done a number on it and my hair dresser said I could have a perm or color but not both. Then it got that the perms damaged my hair too. I don't mind the grey. I have earn every single one of them and proud to wear them :lol:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

It was a hetic week and it didn't end very well. My 'granddog' Maggie (the forward dog in my Avatar) had to be put to rest yesterday. She had been failing for awhile and the last day the 'babies' were with me while the kids were on holiday, she was really acting strange, not interested in eating or even going for a walk. She had a mini stroke, I was in a panic as I had to leave to take husband to dialysis. Long story short, Maggie continue to decline thoughout the week and her vet didn't think she would last more than a couple of days. Soooooo, the vet went up to the kids place yesterday and they 'gently' put her to sleep. Maggie was buried just beyond their garden. My daughter had purchased a pretty blanket, pink with daisy flowers for her. My heart hurt so, for the pain my daughter had to feel. Maggie was their 'first baby'. The remaining 'baby', King, just didn't want to let her go and when they went to place Maggie in her resting place, King jumped in too! It was too deep for him to climb out and my SIL had to get in to lift him out. Maggie was a wonderful dog and gave my Daughter many years of joy. She lived a life that was full of love, and will be deeply missed.

Christine, I was sorry to read about your kitty. Glad to hear he came home, but with a boo-boo on his paw. I know we have 2 cats, and my husband just can't stand it if they are not in at night when we go to bed. Last fall I had to put my 'big boy' (23 lbs.) down. He had liver failure and by the time his symtoms were noticable it was too late. I cried for days, and still miss him. So I could really relate to the pain my daughter was feeling in her heart. Our pets truely become members of our family. 

Mary, how's the garden going?? My bleeding heart is starting to bloom as well as my clematis has several flower buds on it. I'm excited about that. . .I thought I would surely kill it when I pruned it; LOL

Hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy.
Donna


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Magsrobby love the new look. I suppose I'm lucky I have very dark thick hair with a natural kink so have never had a perm and I'm just starting to get a few grey hairs. People ask me if i dye my hair but no, not needed to. My dads side were grey early but my moms side weren't. I would say my moms hair is still 60% dark and both her parents were only slightly grey when they died at 72 and 73 so I think I must take after them. My grandad hadn't lost his hair either and my mothers brother had a thick head of hair when he died. 
Sorry to hear your dog was attacked Nitnurse. Pit Bulls are one of the four banned breads of dogs in the UK. My daughter has 2 fox terriers and occasionally they fight and its not nice, we've had them at our house and I've used a broom to part them and thrown one outside until they calmed down, then looked at the damage afterwards. My husband goes and stays at their house now when they go on holiday, he's there this week, they seem better in their own home. When they are at ours they both want his attention and both want to sit with him and then suddenly the bottle of pop goes off. 
I know how you feel Donna about your daughters dog, we've had a cat and three dogs that have lived into old age and two others who were younger, and its hard when they go. We had a Jack Russell that we had to have put to sleep and I said no more dogs after that. She was every bodies best friend until it came to the end and it was left to me to have to take her to the vets, same with the others and the cat, and I said I can't keep doing this, there's no more. Well I stuck it out for 3 months and I hated opening the door and nothing greeted me and the one Saturday I just blurted out , I think before I realised it, that I wanted another dog but not another JR, no reminders. My husband and both kids said thank goodness, it's awful not having a dog. Within a few days we had found a breeder and Sophie the golden lab joined our family. She arrived on my 40th birthday. When she became ill it was only a matter of days before she died. We had taken her to the vets and he did tests gave us some medication but she went very quickly. She had hardly moved all day, and late evening she suddenly got up walked into the hall and then into the kitchen and my husband opened the back door thinking she wanted to go out and she walked just a few yards and lay down and she had gone. We wrapped her in a blanket and brought her back in and just sat and cried. Next morning my husband dug a hole in the garden and we buried her there with an encapsulated copy of her pedigree and some toys. When my daughters JR, Charlie, became ill she was at our house and she is buried next to Sophie. At the end of the lawn are a row of slabs and that's where they are. We managed to stick with the no pets until my son went to Dubai to work and as it was only for 12months we said ok. We've had them 4yrs in August. A few months after his return he met his now wife and she has a chocolate lab and they wouldn't get on. I wouldn't part with them now. 
Pleased Mary you have managed to get some gardening done. Our summer is so short when we have a cold start like we have this year. I've got hanging baskets and small tomato plants and cucumbers in our conservatory at the moment just waiting for it to get warm enough to go outside. 
Thanks all, for your best wishes for Paddy. He also had the indignancy of being told he needed to go on a diet. He had his first tin of cat food yesterday, he only eats chicken and the vet said it was too much protein. He just sniffed it and walked away so I put the dish in front if Maisee, she will only eat dry cat food so I knew she wouldn't eat it, and when she walked away he went and stole it. I'm hoping today is going to be as successful. He pulled his collar off last night. His foot looks dry but if he starts licking it I will put it back on. Signing off now, it's breakfast time.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Donna i am so sorry to hear about your daughters dog, they do become such a big part of the family it's heartbreaking when something happens to them. I lost one of my cats last year due to kidney failure, by the time we realised something was wrong it was too late to treat it and myself and my girls were totally heartbroken. 

thanks for all the comments about my new hairdo, i must admit i feel 100 times better now it's short and easy to manage again. I was trying to grow it but my hair is so thin due to various health conditions that it was starting to look really bad so decided something drastic had to be done. Isn't it amazing how good it makes you feel when you have your hair done? 
It's been a lovely sunny weekend here so far but instead of getting out into the garden i am furiously knitting away to try and get this puzzle blanket finished by tuesday, it's going to be a close call i think. It has to be in Ireland by Thursday as it's being auctioned off to raise money for a couple of Autism charities. I was thinking of lining the back of it but not sure how i would do that as i am useless at sewing and because i've used chunky yarn to knit it i don't think it will fit in my sewing machine. I did think about putting poppers on the back and attaching a fleece blanket that way to make it easier to wash but still thinking about that one.

My youngest started excersise classes this week on the advice of her gyneacology consultant and i'm just waiting for the out of hours doctor to ring as i think she's seriously overdone it. 
She said she felt brilliant after the class on Thursday but since Friday she's been complaining of a lot of pain around her ribs, i gave it a day or 2 with her taking some ibuprofen to see if it would ease the pain any, but it's not helped at all and she's in even more pain this morning so i think she needs to be checked out. 
Apart from that the consultant thinks the meds she's on right now should sort out her pain and stuff round about that time of the month but if it doesn't then she'll need to try a few different treatments to try and control things. 

It looks like i am going to have to cut down a hedge i have in the back garden as bailey (my dog) seems to be allergic to it. He keeps running through it (he's made a wee tunnel) and has hayfever like symptoms and the vet said we should get rid of the hedge as that's most likely the cause. So i will need to invest in some good fencing as he keeps trying to get through to see the little dog next door, i've lost count of the amount of times we've had to go and get him back as he squirms his way through the hedge then bounces up and jumps the fence. It's funny to see but very frustrating too for both us and the neighbours. Thankfully she sees the funny side tho and with him stll being a pup (he's only 18 months old) it's just curiosity. He's due to be "done" soon so hopefully that will help with the hyperactivity lol. Right now he's being a nosey wee bugger and sits on the back of the sofa to look out the front window to see what's going on.

Ah well i better get back to the knitting hope you are all having a good weekend 
mags
x


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Magsrobby you look ten years younger with your hairdo. It perks you up having your hair done.Im going to have mine done on Wdnesday morning.
> Lovely to hear from you again Janet. I have never knitted socks so can't help you with any tips.Hope the class will be helpful to you.
> Hi to everyone else ,I've just come indoors from being in the garden and I am whacked out.Just had a coffee and biscuits to get my strength back,haha.Bye.


Hi back at you, you never knitted socks? Maybe if, big if I ever get good I can give you tips if you need them, will probably work on my washcloth today while we visit with our son, nice hearing from you, your friend, janet


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello Everyone. It's been ages since I've posted but I have been checking in to keep up with you all. This is a long weekend in the US so I am making a determined effort not to work - hard when you work from home sometimes. I am going to knit, maybe do a bit of much needed cleaning, and maybe try some retail therapy.
First on a happy note - Magsrobby, your new "do" is so cute! I never try anything new with my hair. It has a mind of its own and over the years I've realized what works and am sticking with it. Yours looks so trendy and easy to keep up! And it suits you so well! Love it! And Janet -- two at a time?! Good for you! I still haven't tackled one!
Donna, I am so, so sorry to hear about losing Maggie. I've been down that road too many times with our own and, sadly, with a couple of foster dogs. It's never easy. And your grand dog that you've looked after all these past weeks - this is very sad for all of you. 
I don't know how many times I watched my dad over the years, with tears in his eyes say "that's it, no more dogs!", and a little while later he couldn't help himself and we got a new dog... so I feel I come by it honestly, at least. I can't imagine being without a dog in the house and the spans we've been without have been few. Reading Christine's post above it struck me how the pets in our lives evolve, coming into our homes and finding their own little niches. As much as the photo of Paddy in his little "lampshade" made me smile, I do hope he feels better soon, Christine. 
Oh, and I am sorry to hear Baily has allergies! Nick suffers terribly through most of the year here in Florida. I have him on an antihistamine for most of the spring and summer that has prednisone in it because otherwise he's scratching his poor tummy raw and chewing his paws non-stop. His best time of year is when we visit Toronto at Christmas and everything outside is frozen.
I haven't got much news myself. It was three weeks ago today I was in Halifax for Dad's burial at sea and it is still very much with me, constantly on my mind. I am so thankful that we all (myself, two sisters and our step-mom, plus the three grandkids and two husbands who made the trip) were able to be on the HMCS Sackville for the burial ceremony. We had originally been told only four members of each family could go aboard and that they'd fill in the open spots during the week before the ceremony. Fortunately for us a good number of the families only had one or two people in attendance and we were all able to be on board. Combined with the Battle of the Atlantic Ceremony that day, the "committal to the deep" made a profound impression on us all and gave the grandkids a new view of WWII and the people who lived it. 
Dad used to spend winters here with us in Florida and then, come spring, go back to Ontario and his garden. I miss him terribly but just keep thinking how proud he'd have been with his send off! He had planned for a "regular" naval burial at sea but this one, with the B of A ceremonies was very special, and he'd have been over the moon!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello All, It's been a lovely sunny day again,I haven't mNGed to go in the garden today as I've been busy with other things but I did get my son to take me to buy more bedding plants and paint to touch up the stone urns etc.that I put some of the plants in,hope to do those tomorrow if the weather permits.. I should be on my own tomorrow so will be able to do what I want to do without any interruptions of making meals for others.
It's very upsetting losing pets and worse if for having to put them to sleep because of illness..They are such loving companions .
It must have been a very sad and touching time for you attending your father's buriel at sea but you done him proud Cathy.
Not much on TV tonight so I shall watch what I've recorded during the week.Bye.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Hello Everyone. It's been ages since I've posted but I have been checking in to keep up with you all. This is a long weekend in the US so I am making a determined effort not to work - hard when you work from home sometimes. I am going to knit, maybe do a bit of much needed cleaning, and maybe try some retail therapy.
> First on a happy note - Magsrobby, your new "do" is so cute! I never try anything new with my hair. It has a mind of its own and over the years I've realized what works and am sticking with it. Yours looks so trendy and easy to keep up! And it suits you so well! Love it! And Janet -- two at a time?! Good for you! I still haven't tackled one!
> Donna, I am so, so sorry to hear about losing Maggie. I've been down that road too many times with our own and, sadly, with a couple of foster dogs. It's never easy. And your grand dog that you've looked after all these past weeks - this is very sad for all of you.
> I don't know how many times I watched my dad over the years, with tears in his eyes say "that's it, no more dogs!", and a little while later he couldn't help himself and we got a new dog... so I feel I come by it honestly, at least. I can't imagine being without a dog in the house and the spans we've been without have been few. Reading Christine's post above it struck me how the pets in our lives evolve, coming into our homes and finding their own little niches. As much as the photo of Paddy in his little "lampshade" made me smile, I do hope he feels better soon, Christine.
> ...


Hi, I'm glad you have been keeping up with us. So very sorry for your loss.

I am working on my second pr of socks two at a time, two sets dpns, they are coming out better but still making some mistakes, tho once I catch them I won't repeat them, also knitting up some dishcloths for sock breaks, your friend janet


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

my garden at night, not as clear as the actual photo on my iPad. The string of lights through the rose arches are blue solar.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Good morning, Everyone.
Christine, I never imagined meerkats were anywhere other than the Discovery Channel! Well, okay, I knew they were elsewhere but not in peoples' gardens. Do they cause any harm -- eat plants, dig tunnels, etc.? I've never watched the meerkat program and know nothing about them. They remind me of prairie dogs and ground squirrels.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> my garden at night, not as clear as the actual photo on my iPad. The string of lights through the rose arches are blue solar.


Hi, it looks like stars and fireworks, bet it is so pretty to actually be there!your friend, janet;


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

This is them in the rain, baby even has a snail climbing up him, and professor meerkat. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> This is them in the rain, baby even has a snail climbing up him, and professor meerkat. Sorry for the confusion.


Hi, very cute!


----------



## Ark-Linda (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, I get it. Genuine faux merkats!!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Love your Professor meerkat,I have a meerkat in the front garden saying welcome.I think they look good in the garden.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

absolutely, that's why i have numerous mirrors in my house. only way to have an intelligent conversation there....


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

I have had surgery recently and spent the afternoon going through the bills. That person in the mirror is as scary looking as the bills, I am afraid to talk to her.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi everyone I keep meani to reply here but my memory is like a sieve at the moment hahaha. Had an interesting few days

First off I had my hospital appointment about my carpal tunnel yesterday and I am scheduled to have my right hand done within the next 9 - 10 weeks maybe sooner if they have a free space sooner. So I can't wait until its all fixed. 
Been in a lot of pain with my hip since Saturday and decided it was so bad I had to see the doctor about it, she thinks I've ripped or snapped a muscle that sits behind my hip joint because they have been working overtime due to me having hip impingement syndrome and it's finally got too much and something had to give. She's put me on yet another painkiller as the ones I'm on for the fibromyalgia/rheumatoid arthritis just aren't touching the pain at all. She has also sent an urgent referral to physiotherapy but if that doesn't work it's off to the ortho for my hip this time and I may be looking at a hip replacement. Just hoping these new painkillers on top of all the other ones at least let me get a little bit of sleep as I haven't slept properly since Saturday due to the pain. I honestly would rather give birth it's so bad lol. 

On a happier note I had a very interesting call from the child support agency 
 
My prat of an ex husband has been paying me less than HALF of what he's supposed to have been paying in child maintenance and was trying to withhold his full income from the CSA so they would tell him he only had to pay me £5 a month due to being on a war pension even tho he's never been in a war zone in his life but that's another story. Turns out they have told him he needs to pay the arrears ASAP which is quite a bit of money AND pay me the full amount that he's supposed to or they will take it ALL from his wages and he will have no say in the matter at all. Plus they told him he also still has to pay the spousal maintenance or I will have him back in court sooner than he can say oh heck and the court would more than likely raise the amount of spousal he has to pay me too because he's gone against the original court order for child and spousal maintenance so I am one very happy bunny right now. I might not get my money at the beginning of June as I'm supposed to but I know I will get it before the end of the month. The lovely lady I spoke to said if its not in my bank in the correct amount on the 1st of the month I have to ring her back and she will just go ahead and take it from his wages  seemingly he has been extremely disrespectful to her on the phone and just hangs up when she calls so she isn't prepared to give him any more chances to do the right thing. 

I hope you are all doing well
Mags
x


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

aliciawake said:


> absolutely, that's why i have numerous mirrors in my house. only way to have an intelligent conversation there....


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


Yes. And it has gotten more important to me ever since my Mom passed away 5 years ago. I never went more than a couple weeks without calling her. She was the last link I had to my childhood. I work a lot and in a male dominated industry.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi there just love your cats,What are their names? This site has been quiet lately. Now that the warm weather has arrived I have been able to be in the garden and have put all my flower plants in.Have to keep watering them now. Has anyone experienced anything odd lately? I was on a site looking for a pattern, the pattern came on and straightaway it went off and a very rude picture came up with the words U Porn site,I quickly put it off .It was the rudest thing I have ever seen..Hope everyone is alright .


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Hi there just love your cats,What are their names? This site has been quiet lately. Now that the warm weather has arrived I have been able to be in the garden and have put all my flower plants in.Have to keep watering them now. Has anyone experienced anything odd lately? I was on a site looking for a pattern, the pattern came on and straightaway it went off and a very rude picture came up with the words U Porn site,I quickly put it off .It was the rudest thing I have ever seen..Hope everyone is alright .


There was someone on here tht was exceedingly rude. thankfully the administrator got them off. Wonder if they could have planted the link. I inherited my cats from my Mom. their names are actually part of running family thing. When I was young I had a cat named Sylvester P Puddytat ( he looked liked the cartoon). That was my cat. my mom got a kitten and called him Justin. His full name was Just Another Puddytat. Then came Helen and Damon. Hell Another Puddytat and Damn Another Puddytat. The two in the picture are the last of the Puddytats. The orange ta.bby is Wyan. Why Another Puddytat and the grey is Ohan. Oh Another Puddytat


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I am thinking of having a kitten as my grandsons cat has recently had three kittens and one of Themis grey and white ,similar to a cat I had years ago and loved very much.Thinking of names for her now.My grandsons like Rosie and my son likes May as it was born in May so I thought to keep everyone happy I will name her Rosie May.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I am thinking of having a kitten as my grandsons cat has recently had three kittens and one of Themis grey and white ,similar to a cat I had years ago and loved very much.Thinking of names for her now.My grandsons like Rosie and my son likes May as it was born in May so I thought to keep everyone happy I will name her Rosie May.


I like it!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

When I will have her I will get my grandson to put her photo up.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

hi everyone, i hope you're all enjoying the good weather  

just wanted to let you all know i'm having my carpal tunnel surgery tomorrow morning, the surgeon had a cancellation and felt my nerve damage was severe enough to get me in asap.

sooo i will probably not be around tomorrow so hope you all have a good day.
mags
x


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> hi everyone, i hope you're all enjoying the good weather
> 
> just wanted to let you all know i'm having my carpal tunnel surgery tomorrow morning, the surgeon had a cancellation and felt my nerve damage was severe enough to get me in asap.
> 
> ...


Hi Mags. Just popped in here for a few moments. Hope your surgery goes well tomorrow, be sure to post how everything went for you. DH had that done in March this year. He has nerve damage as well due to his diabetes so I don't think he got the results he was expecting. Everyone I know that has had the surgery says it made the world of difference and recovery is pretty quick. Wishing you a speedy recovery as well.
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Briallu said:


> I am thinking of having a kitten as my grandsons cat has recently had three kittens and one of Themis grey and white ,similar to a cat I had years ago and loved very much.Thinking of names for her now.My grandsons like Rosie and my son likes May as it was born in May so I thought to keep everyone happy I will name her Rosie May.


Hi Mary, popped in and read your post. I like the name of Rosie May. Will look forward to seeing her picture! I've been out in the garden today, planting iris'. My daughter had dug up a ton of them from some friends property on Sat. and it was a huge bunch. So, I divided them and planted them along a brick border between our front lawn and driveway. But first I had to dig out a strip of grass!. Now, I'm pooped! Taking a little break.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

nuclearfinz said:


> There was someone on here tht was exceedingly rude. thankfully the administrator got them off. Wonder if they could have planted the link. I inherited my cats from my Mom. their names are actually part of running family thing. When I was young I had a cat named Sylvester P Puddytat ( he looked liked the cartoon). That was my cat. my mom got a kitten and called him Justin. His full name was Just Another Puddytat. Then came Helen and Damon. Hell Another Puddytat and Damn Another Puddytat. The two in the picture are the last of the Puddytats. The orange ta.bby is Wyan. Why Another Puddytat and the grey is Ohan. Oh Another Puddytat


Love those names. . .gave me the chuckles :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Mags ,All the best for your operation tomorrow.Willyou have to stay in hospital after it ?
What colour irises have you been planting Dwagner ?Over here I have seen blue and yellow ones.It must have been so tiring digging that grass up. Glad you like the proposed name for the cat.
This site has been going a good while now,I wonder will we make it to 100 pages?


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Hi Mags ,All the best for your operation tomorrow.Willyou have to stay in hospital after it ?
> What colour irises have you been planting Dwagner ?Over here I have seen blue and yellow ones.It must have been so tiring digging that grass up. Glad you like the proposed name for the cat.
> This site has been going a good while now,I wonder will we make it to 100 pages?


Thank you  I should be back home tomorrow afternoon all being well, I'm 2nd on the list. Typical I can't bloody sleep now tho lol feeling a little nervous 
Mags


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I do not like going to the doctors so can understand how you are feeling tonight .Try and think that this time tomorrow it will be all over.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Briallu said:


> Hi Mags ,All the best for your operation tomorrow.Willyou have to stay in hospital after it ?
> What colour irises have you been planting Dwagner ?Over here I have seen blue and yellow ones.It must have been so tiring digging that grass up. Glad you like the proposed name for the cat.
> This site has been going a good while now,I wonder will we make it to 100 pages?


Mary, the irises are purple. They have finished blooming for this season, but I'm hoping that next spring, I'll have a nice row of flowers! I don't have or plant veggies, but I do love the flowers, and our town deer won't touch the irises :lol: I also planted a climbing clematis, it was also a 'transplant'. I was surprise at how small the root ball was and I had to trim a great deal back as the vines had been broken in the process of pulling it off it's trellis. So that is a 'lets see what happens'. I have one other clematis that has flowering buds on it, it was new last year. I was so pleased that it survived the winter. As I state previously, those darling deer eat just about everything, so I get excited when I do find something they won't eat :lol: I'll try to post some pictures when the clematis bloom. I was so excited yesterday as on our way from from dialysis, we saw a brown bear feeding on the lush grass along a river. I stopped and took some fairly decent pictures. This morning I tried to download from the camera and apparently my USB cord has 'exceeded it's power limit", what ever that means, and I couldn't get the pics off the camera. So, I'll have to do some asking about that, I just may to get a new USB cord. I just bought the camera in April! I've only downloaded pictures one other time using this USB cord. . .didn't realize that they would go bad.?? It was good to hear that you are out working in your garden too.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

hi everyone, im back home, a little sore and drowsy but everything went brilliantly. no general just a light sedation and local anaesthetic.
a;; bandaged up for the next couple of weeks 

im off to bed to sleep it all off lol
mags
x


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

So glad it is over for you.How long will you be bandaged up for?I am off to bed too.Mary x.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Briallu said:


> So glad it is over for you.How long will you be bandaged up for?I am off to bed too.Mary x.


Hi Mary
It's bandaged for 10 days then the nurse has to change the dressing then a week after that the stitches have to come out.
Mags
x


----------



## Chery TX (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree with everyone. Sometimes you just have to talk even if its not about anything earth shattering. Just talk away!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

nuclearfinz said:


> There was someone on here tht was exceedingly rude. thankfully the administrator got them off. Wonder if they could have planted the link. I inherited my cats from my Mom. their names are actually part of running family thing. When I was young I had a cat named Sylvester P Puddytat ( he looked liked the cartoon). That was my cat. my mom got a kitten and called him Justin. His full name was Just Another Puddytat. Then came Helen and Damon. Hell Another Puddytat and Damn Another Puddytat. The two in the picture are the last of the Puddytats. The orange ta.bby is Wyan. Why Another Puddytat and the grey is Ohan. Oh Another Puddytat


Hi that is too funny, and I thought my cats names were strange, my first, deceased cat called eem, next cat my 16 year old is eem p. Kittenosmall and beautiful too hoo hoo hoo hoo, jr but we cal him who who, my three yr old is mo mo short for cosmodo your cats come when called?only my who who does, your friend janetthe p. Is for porcupine, don't ask


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> hi everyone, im back home, a little sore and drowsy but everything went brilliantly. no general just a light sedation and local anaesthetic.
> a;; bandaged up for the next couple of weeks
> 
> im off to bed to sleep it all off lol
> ...


So glad to hear it went well. Sleep tight :wink:


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like everyone has had a busy week, some more than others. Hope your feeling better Mags and your surgery is successful. Love your cats name, Mary, pleased you decided to have one of the kittens. They don't tie you like dogs, you can always get someone to feed a cat where people don't want to walk dogs. Our cats were my sons and he named them after Paddy and Max from Pheonix Nights but "MAX" when they collected them was a female so she became Maisee. If we whistle them they come like dogs do. Paddy usually stomps along and talks to himself, its as though he is saying "what do you want me for now". As the weather has been dry we have been spending time in the garden. We finished ours and have been sorting out my mothers. Its taken a lot longer this year as the weeds have taken over as we've not been able to get stuck in due to the wet weather. Feel shattered now so I think it's a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I was wondering where you was Christine so thought maybe you had gone away for a few days.How is your mother now? When we had a dog years ago my son named him Jason after Jason King the detective on TV .Do you remember him?I have put all my flower plants in now.but have to water them every day as the earth is so dry..Do you use Miracle grow on your plants? I usually do but haven't bought any this year yet.What colour are your cats?I enjoyed Pheonix NIghts when it was on.Have you had Maisee spayed? Bye.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

This HAS been a busy week. DH is in re-hab hospital in La., 6 hours from home. He is improving every day from his stroke. All of my time has been dealing with the Veteran's Administration and S.S. Social Security was the easy part. It has taken 3 weeks to get a human to talk to me from the V.A. Next step will be a ramp into our house and a scooter to get around in. DH feels helpless. I told him he is not helpless. He has to sign all the papers and fill them out. He is impatient with himself. He can move his fingers a little and is able to walk with a walker a few feet. I am so thankful for every bit of progress. Have a nice day, everyone.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about your husband Iharris.It must be very frustrating for you both to be so far apart from each other,Couldn't he be transferred to a local hospital?Its good that he's improving, it all takes time.For an active man it must be hard adjusting to learning to do all the basic things now.Look after yourselves. Bye Mary.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Peter Wyngarde and his Mexican moustache, can't forget Jason King. Our garden is just "blooming in waiting". Bit more work on my mothers garden yet, but ours is finished. Because I grow plug plants that I buy from Jersey Plants the first feed I use Richard Jackson Plant Food. It's not cheap but it lasts a long time. We dig Chicken Pellets into the soil before planting and I do use Miracle Grow and Tomerite. Now as you say it's watering time. Maisee was spayed at a few weeks old and they are both microchipped. She is tortoiseshell and Paddy is grey and white. They have the same markings although they are different colours. Our vet had an offer a few years ago and it was called vaccination for life. I think it was about £80 each at the time but we take them each year and they are covered and also included is flea and worm treatment. My mom is sort of OK but she says her leg still hurts and she's not been going out. Shes back at the doctors next Wednesday for her BP check so they can look at it again. 
Sorry to hear about your husband. Everything "official" in the UK is all listen to messages, press this button and then that button and its a nightmare to get to talk to someone. Hope your arm is approving Mags.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

DH may get to come home 6-23-13. He is working very hard in P.T. It would cost us $5000 to transfer him by ambulance, and then his Dr. wouldn't release him. He will not be able to drive a truck again. We really don't know if he can work any more. I have been able to get things started on this end instead of waiting till he gets home. You know, some wheels turn very slow. Thank goodness, I have had only 1 lady at the V.A. that was rude to me. I just hung up on her. It was evident she didn't want to help me. I am not physically able to make the long trip to see DH. My brother will bring him home. Lots of adjustments ahead.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I'm out of town for work this week so I don't have as much spare time to check in. Wow, things have been going on!
Mags, glad you surgery went well! Hope your recovery is speedy, too.
Dwagner, have you tried getting one of the little devices your camera's chip slips into that then goes directly into a USB port, no cord required? A fellow in a camera shop recommended one to me a couple of years ago and it's the handiest thing! You remove the chip from the camera, slide it into the device, that goes into the computer and the pictures start downloading when the computer reads it as a portable drive. Unfortunately, I left it at home or I'd take a picture of it to show you.
And, Lharris!!! Oh my, what you're going through! I certainly hope your husband's recovery keeps progressing. 
I've just managed to skim through the posts this morning so I'm going to have to go back to read what Kittenosmall, Christine and Mary have been up to. So take care, All! Stay well.


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Judy I agree I had a group of knitters up at my home this weekend and it was so nice everyone enjoyed each other and all we did was chat, knit and eat If anyone had a problem we all would solved them. I have them twice a month my e-mail is *********************** send me you e-mail and maybe we can get together with another group it's FUN!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thought it was too good to be true, its RAINING again. I suppose it saves having to water the plants. My slug and snail pellets have been working ok up until now so will see if the rain has brought them out in force tomorrow. We sprayed the drive yesterday with Roundup and was hoping for a couple of dry days. We went shopping on Saturday, it's our granddaughters christening on 23rd June and as the weight I lost has gone back on it was time to spend again. I'm not thinking about it too much as she is 15months old and very mischievous, it might be the vicar who ends up in the font.


----------



## Ark-Linda (Jun 13, 2011)

I turned 64 last Friday. Good grief, I'm getting old.


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

I was so excited to get a spiffy wooden carved cane that a neighbor was going to give to Good Will. I am beginning to use one more often and I was so happy as I just like being a spiffy ole 74 year lady.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,It has been quiet on here recently.I expect you are all busy doing various things now that the weather is warmer.The petunias and geraniums are starting to flower so the garden is starting to look more colourful now.We went on Royal Princess last weekend for a short cruise to Guernsey but couldn't land because the Captain thought the weather wasn't suitable to launch the lifeboats ,we didn't mind though as it gave us more time to look around the ship which was huge. The interior was fabulous ,real luxury.I haven't had my kitten yet but she's growing well now and is so playful.Hope the christening went off well and that you had a sunny day for it Christine.I have the folding walking stick Jacque,I don't like using it but it is safer as it does give you more confidence. Bye all.Mary.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I haven't had time to do much of anything this week. DH was released from the hospital 5-16-13. He had the stroke on mother's day and came home on father's day. We have had some challenges this week. He is starting to get a little movement on his left side. He needs help with bathroom stuff and showering, and getting dressed. Had to get RX's Mon.. Go to the V.A. for a Dr.s appt. Tues. Then ,Wed., to the Veteran's Office Affairs for Vietnam vet. pension paperwork. Now, we wait. We did sell his truck, so we can pay bills for a few months. Maybe his disability will start then. All I do is cook and wash clothes and towels. Tonight my back hurts. I hope Advil kicks in soon. Thanks for letting me vent. I WILL be back!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Glad to read that your husband is back home.Hope he continues to get better.It will take time though.I am off to bed now , talk more tomorrow ..


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> I haven't had time to do much of anything this week. DH was released from the hospital 5-16-13. He had the stroke on mother's day and came home on father's day. We have had some challenges this week. He is starting to get a little movement on his left side. He needs help with bathroom stuff and showering, and getting dressed. Had to get RX's Mon.. Go to the V.A. for a Dr.s appt. Tues. Then ,Wed., to the Veteran's Office Affairs for Vietnam vet. pension paperwork. Now, we wait. We did sell his truck, so we can pay bills for a few months. Maybe his disability will start then. All I do is cook and wash clothes and towels. Tonight my back hurts. I hope Advil kicks in soon. Thanks for letting me vent. I WILL be back!


I'm praying for strength and good health for both of you. It is so challenging and also rewarding taking care of a sick loved one. You will always be happy you were able to do this for him. Wishing you both the best.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

i have been a caregiver since I was 15. Now here I am 60. I know this is what God wants me to do. I have taken care of grandparents, parents, now DH. Our daughter was my caregiver for 4 yrs. Now she works in the medical field. We are blessed to have a wonderful church family, too. Their cards and calls to DH while he was in the hospital really lifted his spirits.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

It's a lovely warm day here in Wales,It' must be comforting to you to have the Church behind you ,Im sure they must have been praying for him too.What is a caregiver? Is it a carer as its known here?Were you able to get his truck back home or did his employer see to that? Thinking of you Mary.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

DH's employer picked the truck up at the truck stop where DH had his stroke. I don't know what a dictionary gives as a definition of a caregiver. But I have taken care of someone most of my life. You know, things such as cooking, cleaning, taking a person to Drs. appts.,taking time with them,doing things they like to do, just loving them and putting your needs aside when someone you love needs assistance. My parents didn't want to be a bother to anyone. They were so easy to take care of. I still miss them so much. I think DH enjoys the attention a little too much. The P.T. told him today that it is up to him to get better. He doesn't like physical therapy or any kind of exercise. Thank goodness the Lexapro keeps him leveled. Otherwise, he might be somewhere else with someone else taking care of him. I told him the first day he was home, no pity parties and bad attitudes. His job will be terminated in a few weeks. We have some financial adjustments to make, but I have faith that all will workout. Thank you for the thoughts. God bless you.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> DH's employer picked the truck up at the truck stop where DH had his stroke. I don't know what a dictionary gives as a definition of a caregiver. But I have taken care of someone most of my life. You know, things such as cooking, cleaning, taking a person to Drs. appts.,taking time with them,doing things they like to do, just loving them and putting your needs aside when someone you love needs assistance. My parents didn't want to be a bother to anyone. They were so easy to take care of. I still miss them so much. I think DH enjoys the attention a little too much. The P.T. told him today that it is up to him to get better. He doesn't like physical therapy or any kind of exercise. Thank goodness the Lexapro keeps him leveled. Otherwise, he might be somewhere else with someone else taking care of him. I told him the first day he was home, no pity parties and bad attitudes. His job will be terminated in a few weeks. We have some financial adjustments to make, but I have faith that all will workout. Thank you for the thoughts. God bless you.


Isn't your husbands attitude typical of most men's, they don't like the idea they have to rely on others and are no longer in control of what they do, particularly as it is going to affect his working life from now on. You also have to look after you. I know in America no one seems to be keen to accept the equivalent of our NHS and I know ours isn't perfect but I would hate the thought of it not being there. It's bad enough having to make adjustments when you are not able to work but to add on the mounting cost of healthcare must be a nightmare. Hope he's soon on the mend.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Hi everyone,It has been quiet on here recently.I expect you are all busy doing various things now that the weather is warmer.The petunias and geraniums are starting to flower so the garden is starting to look more colourful now.We went on Royal Princess last weekend for a short cruise to Guernsey but couldn't land because the Captain thought the weather wasn't suitable to launch the lifeboats ,we didn't mind though as it gave us more time to look around the ship which was huge. The interior was fabulous ,real luxury.I haven't had my kitten yet but she's growing well now and is so playful.Hope the christening went off well and that you had a sunny day for it Christine.I have the folding walking stick Jacque,I don't like using it but it is safer as it does give you more confidence. Bye all.Mary.


It's raining here AGAIN. My poppies only lasted a day and my peonies, battered by the rain. Pleased you had an enjoyable holiday, shame about not getting to see Guernsey. We've never been to the Channel Isles but my parents went a couple of times to Jersey and loved it, brings back memories of Bergerac. The christening went off very well thanks, not a nice day, windy and not very warm but it did pick up in the afternoon. It was only immediate family and we went back to James and Julia's and we were able to have a BBQ. Their garden is quite sheltered and the dinning room opens out onto a large decking area but we did eat inside. Willow being almost 16 months was being nosey but she behaved well. When James was holding her by the font she first of all was trying to bend down to get her hands in the water and when she couldn't do that she managed to stretch her feet out and get them on the edge to try and get in. She loves being in water. My mother hasn't been well for this last week with this problem with her leg. She wasn't able to go to the christening because it was too painful. I had a job getting her into my car on the Friday to go to the hairdressers and she wouldn't have got into my husbands as its a lot higher. I took her to the drs. on Tuesday and she said its muscular. Told her to increase the paracetamol and gel and she has to go back on the 7th. My mother thinks that getting on and off the toilet might be putting a strain on the muscles as she has to hold the side if the bath to push herself up. I went on Wednesday to buy a new toilet seat and that's seemed to help. She has a downstairs toilet/shower room and when that was built the toilet was put on a 6" plinth so it's higher up. Yesterday I got a call from the home alarm people to ask me to go round, that was about 6.45am and when I got there she couldn't get out of bed. She had got up at about 5.30am to go to the toilet and was ok but she usually gets up about 7am and when she tried to put weight on her leg she couldn't. I rang 111 to get an out if hours doctor and by the time I had put the phone down and gone back upstairs there was a "mini" ambulance outside with a paramedic and student. They checked her over well, did an ECG, bp and finger bloods. They said it was muscular and the muscle had tightened and once she could walk on it it would be less painful. She had some paracetamol when they arrived and by the time they had finished they were able to walk her down the stairs. They said to get some ibuprofen and take between the doses of paracetamol and it appears to be working. She was able to walk up and down slowly with 2 sticks during the afternoon and when I went back during the evening she said she had been walking up and down more easily. She was able to get up the stairs to go to bed, so I came back home again, hopefully it's much improved today. Post us a photo of your kitten when you get her, she'll be good company.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Glad the christening went off alright but sorry to read about your mother ,it must have been so frightening for you and her,hope it doesn't happen again .I live in a bungalow so don't have the problem of stairs ,perhaps your mother would be better off with a bed downstairs if she has a spare room downstairs .I will get one of my grandsons to put a photo of the kitten on here ,as I am going on holiday in ten days time I am not having her until I get back. It's so funny watching the three kittens playing together over at their house. My geraniums are slow this year to flower but the petunias seem alright,hope we don't get any strong winds to spoil them. Football on again tonight on TV as I m on here,my son is watching it, He'll soon be moving house so no more football for me hooray. Bye MAry.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone.
We are all checking in less frequently, aren't we? 
Lharris, glad your husband is home and hope he will progress well on all fronts - physically and his spirits.
Christine, I'm hope your mother is feeling better.
We've been on holiday in Canada for the last two weeks - time spent between the Ottawa area and Toronto with family and friends. I love these visits as much as I hate that they remind me how much I'm missing things with kids growing and friends. Thank heaven for phone and internet but face to face is so nice. Nick, the dog, has had a great time with grandsons (6 & 9) and at a good friend's place out in the country - 10 fenced acres and a doggie pal!! And the weather has been (mostly)lovely - 70's and fair.
Tomorrow we head back and, appropriately, today's weather is matching my mood - drizzly and dreary! Not suitable for the last day. I need to pull up my socks and spend quality time with the boys! I'm off. Take care, All!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

cathyknits- DH is progressing very well. He got on the lawn mower and cut all the grass. We have a huge yard. Dr. told him not to try to do it all at once, and not at 3:00 p.m. Just take baby steps.He is doing little things. Getting his own glass of tea, checking his sugar,getting dressed,and more every day. His left hand and fingers are having more movement. Still waiting for P.T. to start. Thank you for thinking about him.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> cathyknits- DH is progressing very well. He got on the lawn mower and cut all the grass. We have a huge yard. Dr. told him not to try to do it all at once, and not at 3:00 p.m. Just take baby steps.He is doing little things. Getting his own glass of tea, checking his sugar,getting dressed,and more every day. His left hand and fingers are having more movement. Still waiting for P.T. to start. Thank you for thinking about him.


It sounds like he's doing very well! Glad to hear about the doing little things but the yard! Wow - you must have been in a fit!
Am I right thinking your Texas summer is like ours in Florida - hot and very humid? That can really take it's toll on someone who's 100%! 
Take care and remember yourself while you look after him...


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

cathyknits-I didn't say anything to DH about the grass. His legs were shaking when he finished. Yes, our summers are hot and humid. This week has been wonderful. Highs in the upper 80's and low 90's. Night temps in the low 60's and low humidity. I know what's coming after this. But to get through the first week in July with weather like this is a blessing. I am taking care of myself, but missing more work than I need to. Mine is the only income we have until disability starts. We should know something in Aug. or Sept. DH was stationed in Jacksonville in the early 70's. He was in the Navy. We lived in Mayport off and on for a couple of yrs. I think the humidity is worse there than here. I am glad for the experience of living there.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

My sister's husband was stationed in Jacksonville for a short time in the 90's. They're in Seattle now and don't like it above 80!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

We have sun in the UK today, hoping its going to last. My mother isn't too good, still trying to get the right pain relief dosage. The doctor stopped the Ibuprofen because of her age, although it was working well, and now she's on low dose co-codamol which I have been gradually increasing and hoping we can get to the right dosage. She doesn't help either when I get there to find she's already done her washing when I said I would do it, and to decide to wash sheets on a spare bed that's not used to just freshen them up. When I went on Wednesday morning I put the ironing in my car whilst she was getting up and that put her nose out of joint. With my mom not being able to go to the christening James took Willow to my mothers on Sunday and that cheered her up. Pleased you had a good holiday Cathy, most of my mothers family live 120 miles away and I used to love going when I was young to see them all. In those days there were no motorways and it took us 4hours to do the journey so we only went for 2weeks in the school holidays and occasional Bank Holidays. 
Iharris, Pleased your husband is improving.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

christin 47-I'll tell DH you are glad he is improving. My GM did the same thing to me when I was taking care of her. I would tell her when I would cut her grass, and when I got to her house, she would have already cut it. There were other things she did ,too. I guess I didn't do them fast enough or good enough for her. She was a perfectionist and made things difficult on everyone.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

In defense of those people we love who must do everything... and drive us CRAZY (!), think of all of the opposite types out there - the ones who milk everything and every ailment and won't lift a finger to help themselves. As much as I'd get on at my parents about letting me help with stuff and they'd still do things themselves, we have a friend who's wife decided when she hit 60 (yes, 60) that she was a senior and people should do for her - everything from a cup of tea to picking up after her. It takes the house on fire to get her out of her chair. Useless! And because she's decided to become so sedentary, she's lost all fitness she had and puffs walking from the car to the house. (But this is the only place I'd mention it.)


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have relatives that do a lot of sitting,too. And take advantage of disability and any thing they can get free.That's one of my brothers. SIL has had every ailment known to man, but is never sick. I am 60 and don't feel like a senior. There are a lot of things I can't physically do after 4 back surgeries. But I keep my hands and mind busy. I love to make things and donate to anyone who needs a hat, scarf, or something sewn. And I will even cook for anyone who needs a meal. On occasion, when I sit in front of the t.v., I always have something in my hands.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I hit 59 this year. I hope I never become one of those who people think take advantage of others! Keeping busy at whatever, I think, is the key.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I realize I'm late to the party, but I enjoy a good chat. I'm 71 and know for sure that age is a state of mind. I still feel young and interested in what is going on in the world and around me. True, some people really can't do for themselves, but no one is made happier or healthier by just sitting in a chair. I too spend most of my time knitting and reading, but it is by choice. I try to keep physically active and when I'm not, I must admit it's laziness not illness or weakness that stops me. It is much harder to make friends since I retired 4 years ago. So I'm interested in getting to know more people on KP which is the nicest site I'e found. Best wishes to all of you.
Ellie


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

aljellie said:


> I realize I'm late to the party, but I enjoy a good chat. I'm 71 and know for sure that age is a state of mind. I still feel young and interested in what is going on in the world and around me. True, some people really can't do for themselves, but no one is made happier or healthier by just sitting in a chair. I too spend most of my time knitting and reading, but it is by choice. I try to keep physically active and when I'm not, I must admit it's laziness not illness or weakness that stops me. It is much harder to make friends since I retired 4 years ago. So I'm interested in getting to know more people on KP which is the nicest site I'e found. Best wishes to all of you.
> Ellie


Hello Ellie. I thought maybe this thread had 'just gone away'. So glad that you joined in. I'm 65 (well will be in Nov.
:lol: ) Retired, but I stay busier than I would like with alot of driving. My DH is diabled, on dialysis and a whole bunch of other ailments. As a matter of fact, I just got home from taking him to a Dr. appt that is a 2 1/2 drive from us. We left here this am at 5:15 in order to be there at 8:15am. I do alot of knitting, it help me to keep from going crazy!
Anytime you feel like a chat, just hollar out, there will always be someone online. I'm online alot, mostly keeping track of what others are knitting, crocheting, etc. I keep the site up when I'm at home and check in when I pass by the computer from time to time. 
Donna


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Ellie. Like Donna, I thought this thread had fizzled out... but here we are! Hi, nice to meet you!

I wonder who else is still checking in... hello, hello.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi (mostly ladies) I just now found this post, thought I'd put my 2 cents worth in. I'm 75, but don't feel like it in any way. Both my parents stayed active 'till late in life, so perhaps I get my good stuff genetically. My DH & I are the same age & we work together every "work" day 8 to 5. When will we slow down? Haven't a clue. I've worked continuously 57 years, have never been without a job since I was 17. Same with my DH. We'll most likely retire when we're 6 feet under. Don't get me wrong. We're both thankful we can continue doing what, we apparently, like doing the best..working.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl, that's impressive. What kind of work do you and your DH do? I liked my job but had enough after 41 years and wanted more time to knit and read and just sit around and think. MY DH did not love his job and wanted to retire. We both especially wanted to be able to spend time at our summer house in Maine where we still are for another 10 days or so. It's beautiful here on the ocean and right now the crisp, but sunny, early fall weather is simply magnificent.

Donna and Cathy, I think the post had fizzled out. I don't know how I missed it the first time around, but thought I'd see if I could revive it. I find it fascinating to hear about all the different places people live and the many different ways we all structure our lives. I've spent time looking at maps to see where all the places people live are and I've learned a lot of geography in the process. KP is good for learning about more than knitting and crocheting. 

Donna, sounds like you do work really hard as a caretaker for your hubby. It is a full-time job and things are spread wide in northeast WA. It is a beautiful part of the country though.

I have one son who lives at the opposite end of your beautiful state, in Seattle with my DIL and twin grandsons who will be 9 in Jan. My other son and DIL have provided me with numerous granddogs. The pack has ranged anywhere from 4 to 9. They are in Michigan and do a lot of dog rescue work. Hope to hear more from you all and anyone else who comes back.

Ellie


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome Georgiegirl! I'm glad to see that there is still some interest in this thread. I will admit that I sorta fizzeled out a bit. Because we post replies here we get notices from KP on this post, which helps us to keep track of any new posts. WOW you're 75 and both you and your hubby are still working and together at that. Good for you two! you sound happy and that's all that's important AND that you're healthy enough. I'm healthy, but yes, my full time job is my driving my husband, I get tired, but somehow I keep going. Just like the 'everyready bunny! :lol: 

Ellie, your summer place sounds wonderful! We moved here to Republic, WA 6 years ago from just north of Seattle; Edmonds, which is on the Puget Sound.I've been back only once and that was for a funeral. I certainly don't miss the crowded freeways, etc. I love where I live now; it's a small rural town (pop. apprx 900) not even one traffic light! There are more deer here than people on the streets. I do so much miss the Puget Sound, and a little farther west, the Ocean! The smell of the salt water, and the sounds of the gulls. I have no grandchildren, inspite that my daughter, my only child, has been married to my wonderful SIL for 27 years now! Yes, I do have a granddog, whom I love and he comes to stay with 'grammie' when the kids go on vacation. I also have two cats, that are never too pleased when the dog comes to visit, but they always recover :lol: So nice to meet your here on KP. 
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> Hi Ellie. Like Donna, I thought this thread had fizzled out... but here we are! Hi, nice to meet you!
> 
> I wonder who else is still checking in... hello, hello.


Hi cathyknits, so glad that you're still here. I have often woner about Magsrobby and how here hand surgery recovery went. I haven't seen any posts from her in awhile. Aslo Judy, who started this whole topic?? or kittenosmall, and Mary from Wales??? where oh where can they be. . .problably buried somewhere here on KP?? Hope they too will jump back in!!
Donna


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Donna.
I have seen the occasional post from Maggsrobby but haven't noticed much from the others, if anything. What if we sent PM's to some of the others... maybe they're not watching the thread anymore. Is that intruding? 
Myself, I've been checking in to KP still but as the topics ebb and flow, I guess I've been occupied with work and just busy enough that I haven't been posting much. But when this popped up I had to say hello!!
Well, I hope the others check in... Lharris, how's your husband? Christine, is your mother feeling better? Mary (Briallu) are you keeping busy? Kittenosmall - what's new? How's your family? And yes, Judy, too???


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> Hi Donna.
> I have seen the occasional post from Maggsrobby but haven't noticed much from the others, if anything. What if we sent PM's to some of the others... maybe they're not watching the thread anymore. Is that intruding?
> Myself, I've been checking in to KP still but as the topics ebb and flow, I guess I've been occupied with work and just busy enough that I haven't been posting much. But when this popped up I had to say hello!!
> Well, I hope the others check in... Lharris, how's your husband? Christine, is your mother feeling better? Mary (Briallu) are you keeping busy? Kittenosmall - what's new? How's your family? And yes, Judy, too???


Good morning Cathy, no, I don't think it's intruding to send PMs to me anyway, I see it as a 'extended hand of cyber-friendship' but others may think differently. I too hope all is well with the group.

 Last week I met a new KP friend who lives not to distant from where I take my husband to dialysis and was about to make arrangements to meet in person, when I got a message that her Mother had passed away and she was leaving. I felt so bad for her, I thought about posting a note so that all could keep her in her thoughts/prayers, but I really don't know that person personally, and didn't want to overstep my bounds on something personal. I have friends who are very private and I know that wouldn't be my place to shared if I'm not asked to. So now I'm all worried about her. I'm hoping she will contact me when she gets home.

I built our first fire this morning! although it's not as cold this a.m. as it was yesterday. But DH gets cold easliy, and since he brought in a few pieces of wood and kindling last night, I think he wanted a fire this morning. We may just end up opening windows later to cool off!! But I did hear that we may have our first frost this weekend! I certainly am seeing the trees change on Sherman Pass. I do love fall, it is may favorite season. I love all the colors. I'm hoping to take pictures when the color peaks.

I hope to hear from a few of the other here. Thank for the stopping in to say hello!!
Donna


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for asking about DH. He is doing well. Getting more movement in his left hand and leg. He had an eye scan Thurs. to see if the diabetes is in his eyes. He can drive now. He plays dominoes with the elderly folks at the courthouse here in Waskom. They may boot him out because he wins every game. They are a sweet group. I will tell DH you asked about him. He gets on KP as karverr. He has a story going with Glennis, Glenlady, Madkiwi, and ohsusana about dogs and other animals, and their adventures. They have kept this thread going for a while.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

lharris, so glad that your husband is doing so well and getting around. Now; how are YOU :?: 
Donna


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi lharris! Glad to hear from you. I'll check out that thread.
I've just posted a book on the "To all those who came before us" thread. Check it out and see if you have any interest!

Donna, I'm sure if you PM'd her that wouldn't be intrusive and she'd get in touch when she gets back.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

dwagner- Sometimes I feel as though DH is sucking the life out of me. Remember, you asked, and I am being very honest. He has cycles of highs and lows, and they are stressful. I had put away all knitting and crochet, but I have picked it up again. So much laundry, cooking, and cleaning. I have lost a lot of time at my job, but that will get better. I am thankful to be self-employed and have understanding customers. Thanks for asking about me. Sometimes I forget about me. Everyone has been there at some point.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm self-employed, too. It is nice to have the leeway when you need it but it's a double-edged sword, isn't it? When my husband's dad was suffering from dementia and became sick it was a full-time job while we tried to get him into a nursing home. I asked one of the social workers one day, "What do people with regular jobs do?" She said, "They quit." There's nothing easy about being a caregiver - especially to a loved one!
We're all pretty far apart but we're here when you need to vent!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

lharris1952 said:


> dwagner- Sometimes I feel as though DH is sucking the life out of me. Remember, you asked, and I am being very honest. He has cycles of highs and lows, and they are stressful. I had put away all knitting and crochet, but I have picked it up again. So much laundry, cooking, and cleaning. I have lost a lot of time at my job, but that will get better. I am thankful to be self-employed and have understanding customers. Thanks for asking about me. Sometimes I forget about me. Everyone has been there at some point.


Oh how well I know that feeling. everyone keeps reminding me that I need to take care of MYSELF! But my mind gets so clogged with my hubby's issued, I just can't seem to turn my brain off. Knitting for me is the only way I find I can escape. At times I get so angry. Then I feel guilty for being angry. When I retired, I knew what was ahead of me. I try to keep a sense of humor about it all. When asked how I am enjoying retirement, I reply, "well I always wanted to travel" and with driving some 400-600+ miles a week, I guess for now that's my retirement 'travel' :XD: My husband doesn't help things either. He is NOT compliant with his diet and fluids, therefore, not elig for a transplant. He refuses to be told what to do. Since July, he contacted sepsis from the sore on his rt toe, had that amputated, spendt 9 days in the hosp. Then I administered home IV antibotics for 10 days. Now, a month later, he is back on IV antibotics for another infection, that source is on the other foot, which I dress daily. The dialysis clinic has repeatly talked to him about his diet, and yet he refuses to change. Bottom line he is playing russian roulette. 
Sometime I feel like I am the only person that gives a hoot and for no reason. I ask myself, if he is not willing to comply, then why, why, why are we doing dialysis! what's the point. Oh, my, sorry for rambling on like this. Guess I too just needed to vent. lHarris, you need to take care of YOU. I didn't realize the impact of being a fulltime caregiver could be on oneself. Sometime I wonder, who will last longer. I told the dialysis center that they needed to have a program for caregivers, as we need to vent our frustrations, and it's rare that I have that opportunity. BUT, when I do, I feel better, just getting it off my shoulders. So, whenever YOU need to vent, just let me know. I'm right there with ya! and for ya!
Donna


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

dwagner-Thank you, thank you, thank you! I usually keep everything to myself.I talk to God a lot! I don't like feeling like I am whining. DH also is not compliant at all. Dr. told him Thurs. that the next stroke will either kill him or put him in a nursing home. I can not physically do much for him.Being a caregiver for my parents was wonderful. They never asked for anything. They never complained. DH will never be happy or satisfied with anything or anyone. He told me after 42 yrs. marriage that he never liked to work. I knew that yrs. ago. So, I am thankful for my job. I design and sew children's heirloom clothes for a high-end boutique. This is the best stress reliever, along with knitting and crocheting. Boy, did I vent! Thanks for listening. Love all of you.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Hi cathyknits, so glad that you're still here. I have often woner about Magsrobby and how here hand surgery recovery went. I haven't seen any posts from her in awhile. Aslo Judy, who started this whole topic?? or kittenosmall, and Mary from Wales??? where oh where can they be. . .problably buried somewhere here on KP?? Hope they too will jump back in!!
> Donna


Hi Donna, Hi everyone thanks for asking about my surgery  it all went well but for some reason i am finding it really painful to knit but i can crochet with virtually no pain at all (go figure idk why either lol) so am waiting for my follow up appointment, every time i ring the hospital it just rings out so am going to keep trying until i can get through to someone.

Been busy with the girls over the summer and trying to support my mum the best i can with my own health issues. 
My dad needs an op for his arteries (he's 63) and has been told he must stop smoking and drinking alcohol will he? will he heck as like *sigh* I've finally persuaded him to apply for disability tho thankfully, the doctor and nurse were going mental trying to get him to apply but he just refused point blank, i think because i got disability and a blue badge that made him see it wasn't all that bad to get it. He's a very proud man and absolutely HATES having to ask for things. I'm forever going to pick him and my mum up from hospital because he's had yet another asthma/emphysema attack and they've had to rush him in and hook him up to oxygen. Personally i think he's just really scared, i know he hates hospitals, his father passed with a brain tumour and his mother passed during open heart surgery so i think he has it in his head that the same will happen to him if he has this operation he needs. The thing is, he's not fit enough for the op so right now that would probably be what happened but if he would stop smoking at least he would give himself a fighting chance. I honestly don't know how my mum copes with him all the time and works full time as well.

If i am honest i had completely forgotten about this thread, so pleased to see it starting to pick up again
mags
x


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

lHarris; I'm glad you have your business. That has got to be rewarding for you. Yep, I totally understand. Dialysis nurses and social worker told me that for my husband, it's not IF his heart will stop, it's WHEN; and to quote them "it will come as a thief in the night". 

If you sew for a high-end boutique, I can only imagine your workmanship. Your items must be beautiful. Take care Dear and vent/rant anytime you feel like it.
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> Hi Donna, Hi everyone thanks for asking about my surgery  it all went well but for some reason i am finding it really painful to knit but i can crochet with virtually no pain at all (go figure idk why either lol) so am waiting for my follow up appointment, every time i ring the hospital it just rings out so am going to keep trying until i can get through to someone.
> 
> Been busy with the girls over the summer and trying to support my mum the best i can with my own health issues.
> My dad needs an op for his arteries (he's 63) and has been told he must stop smoking and drinking alcohol will he? will he heck as like *sigh* I've finally persuaded him to apply for disability tho thankfully, the doctor and nurse were going mental trying to get him to apply but he just refused point blank, i think because i got disability and a blue badge that made him see it wasn't all that bad to get it. He's a very proud man and absolutely HATES having to ask for things. I'm forever going to pick him and my mum up from hospital because he's had yet another asthma/emphysema attack and they've had to rush him in and hook him up to oxygen. Personally i think he's just really scared, i know he hates hospitals, his father passed with a brain tumour and his mother passed during open heart surgery so i think he has it in his head that the same will happen to him if he has this operation he needs. The thing is, he's not fit enough for the op so right now that would probably be what happened but if he would stop smoking at least he would give himself a fighting chance. I honestly don't know how my mum copes with him all the time and works full time as well.
> ...


Hi Mags!! so happy to hear from you! sorry that your knitting is being hindered since the surgery. There's nothing wrong with crocheting though, but I would miss not being able to knit. I'm sorry to hear about your Dad. Well, I can understand his aniexty about hospitals, especially since he lost both parents while in one. But to some degree, it does sound abit like ye'ol male stubborness, as LHarris and I know a whole lot about these days. How good it that you are able to help your Mum out though. I know how much it means to mean to have my daughter for emotional support. Please keep in touch and I too am glad this thread is active once again. I'm guilty too about, not posting here. I got a little busy and had a little 'pitty potty' attitude for a bit while husband was in the hospital. some days, I just don't feel like talking.

Are you doing any therapy (exercises) for your hand? sometime that helps to re-strenghten what was lost during surgery/recovery. I do hope it get better for you.
Hugs to you.
Donna


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

aljellie said:


> Georgiegirl, that's impressive. What kind of work do you and your DH do? I liked my job but had enough after 41 years and wanted more time to knit and read and just sit around and think. MY DH did not love his job and wanted to retire. We both especially wanted to be able to spend time at our summer house in Maine where we still are for another 10 days or so. It's beautiful here on the ocean and right now the crisp, but sunny, early fall weather is simply magnificent.
> 
> Donna and Cathy, I think the post had fizzled out. I don't know how I missed it the first time around, but thought I'd see if I could revive it. I find it fascinating to hear about all the different places people live and the many different ways we all structure our lives. I've spent time looking at maps to see where all the places people live are and I've learned a lot of geography in the process. KP is good for learning about more than knitting and crocheting.
> 
> ...


Ellie: My DH & I sell warehouse equipment, mainly distribution warehouses. He's been in the warehouse biz well over 50 years. Is now considered the go-to guru for info, advice, etc. Me? Have always been a "secretary" which suits me fine. He does the "brain" work, I do the office/secretarial end of our biz. We've been together with our little company 28 years. I do think our 1 saving grace is he has his office & I have mine. That arrangement has been a life saver, I can tell you.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

From aljellie My other son and DIL have provided me with numerous granddogs. The pack has ranged anywhere from 4 to 9. They are in Michigan and do a lot of dog rescue work. Hope to hear more from you all and anyone else who comes back.
Ellie
I am laughing, Ellie, because for years, my children provided me with 3 grandcats and I thought I was only having furred grandchildren. Now, I am the very happy grandmother of 5. I also live in Michigan and have been involved in dog rescue. Both of my dogs are rescues and will probably be the last that I keep at my age. Too many dogs and cats end up in the shelters when they are orphaned by death or moves to nursing homes.

I don't know why I have never seen this thread before. I have had fibromyalgia for more than 20 years and asthma for 15. I was caregiver to my parents, who were both victims of cancer at the same time and passed away 6 weeks apart. I guess that qualifies me to relate to others on this thread. 

I wonder if the caregivers here know that most areas have support groups for caregivers. In my area, there are also services that provide short term care so that caregivers can take a break and get out for "me time". I am looking forward to reading past posts to get more acquainted with everyone here.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I'm the one in my family that supplied the "grand dogs" until my sisters got it together and had children. I was always positive my dad would rather "sit" the grand dog than a grandchild. No, I never did ask him or the sisters but I'm sticking to my story.
Kathycam, I think the area one lives in really does determine the amount of caregiver assistance that's available. Here in Florida there's some but not much so the workers are pretty overworked and, unfortunately, pretty jaded in their attitudes. We have a friend of a friend who's in Virginia and currently trying to find some help as she looks after her dad who had a severe stroke last year and a mom suffering from dementia. If anyone has any info on help there I'd appreciate it if you could let me know and I'll pass it along to her.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I would say, if you can't find a short term caregiver service in your area, check with some area nursing homes. They often use part time and student employees who might like to do some home care and these people would have the experience with all kinds of elderly care. Also, it might be helpful to notify your pastor or post a notice in your church bulletin. Churches often get involved in sponsoring support groups and you never know who might be able to do home care for a few hours a week. Retired health care workers and student health care workers might be glad for a little extra income.


cathyknits said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm the one in my family that supplied the "grand dogs" until my sisters got it together and had children. I was always positive my dad would rather "sit" the grand dog than a grandchild. No, I never did ask him or the sisters but I'm sticking to my story.
> Kathycam, I think the area one lives in really does determine the amount of caregiver assistance that's available. Here in Florida there's some but not much so the workers are pretty overworked and, unfortunately, pretty jaded in their attitudes. We have a friend of a friend who's in Virginia and currently trying to find some help as she looks after her dad who had a severe stroke last year and a mom suffering from dementia. If anyone has any info on help there I'd appreciate it if you could let me know and I'll pass it along to her.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

We're past the need here - parents are gone now, and I believe our friend has had some help from the folks at her parents' church, etc. What she's looking for, and having a hard time finding, is professional guidance on dealing with her situation and her parents' physical and mental needs. Virginia seems to have fewer resources than Florida.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> We're past the need here - parents are gone now, and I believe our friend has had some help from the folks at her parents' church, etc. What she's looking for, and having a hard time finding, is professional guidance on dealing with her situation and her parents' physical and mental needs. Virginia seems to have fewer resources than Florida.


There are social workers who specialize it those kinds things. Usually, they work for hospitals. Our county has a Commision on Aging that can direct people to what they need concerning seniors. Maybe, they can find out if they have any kind of senior services department. If they can't find anything like that in the phone book, maybe checking with nursing home managers would be helpful. Also, there are attorneys who specialize in senior issues. I hope they can find the resources they need.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

That sounds like the sorts of things Florida has... and I made very good use of when my in-laws were still alive. I'll check that they've searched out those options in Virginia. Thanks.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Kathycam! I chuckled at you post regarding your 'grandcats'. I have a 'granddog'. We had two but lost the oldest this past spring, so now it's just the one. My daughter has been married for 27 yrs now and no children. Only the dogs, the loss was very hard on my daughter, and now the remaining dog goes everywhere with them. I get him when they are unable to take him. Last month they were on vacation for 2 weeks and King stayed with 'grammie'. I have to say I so enjoyed having him around and I took him with me when I drove my husband to Dr,. appt and/or dialysis. He provided me with great companionship. I have two cats now, one is older (lost her brother a year ago to liver disease) and a younger cat, and he is such a character!! Always busy like a little bee!!. I would love to have a small-med dog to keep me company during my husbands dialysis, but hubby doesn't want a dog. So, I'll just wait and one day the time will be right, and I have my dear granddog. 

Yes I'm my husbands caregiver, dialysis 3 sometimes 4 days a week. We live in a rural area and it's a 1 1/2 drive oneway, and he is on the machine for 4 hrs each day 3 times a week. However, today they start running him 4 1/2 hours. 

Yes, I am aware of services to provide assistance, however the DH does NOT want help, HE doesn't want anyone else to drive him, and that service has been offered. He doesn't see/understand or whatever that I might need a break. So, this is my duty for now. Long, long story of frustration; and somedays are better than others. 

I'm sorry for the loss of both of your parents, that truely had to be hard. What a blessing for them that you were able to care for them. 

I glad you joined in. I hope others will too. Yes, it's nice to have a place to 'get it all out! :lol: 
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Volunteer services here has offer to drive my hubby to diaylsis at lease 2 days of the 3 needed. Yes he refused to be driven by anyone but me. I so don't much mind the drive as it seems pointless as he does not comply with the strict diet and fluid limitations, this causes him to fill with fluid, making dialysis hard on him, and weakens his heart, which isn't in such good shape anyway. He repeatly tells me that he doesn't want anyone telling him what to do. And he the just eats and drinks more. He thinks it doesn't matter as he can just have extra dialysis to take off the extra fluid. Now THAT'S what gripes me! One can't help someone that doesn't want the help. So therefore, I knit


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey, just yesterday Kittenosmall posted again asking for someone to talk to. I responded and let her know that some of us has regrouped here. She has gotten alot of replies offering a listening ear, but I notice today that she has not been back the thread. I hope she know that we are here for her.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I almost had a meltdown a couple of weeks ago. DH gets on cycles that last 6 weeks. I try to watch for his up's and down's but sometimes they sneak up on me. Last week, I didn't speak to him or even look at him for 3 days. He finally snapped out of his mood. He needs to be on bi-polar meds, but doesn't think anything is wrong with him. Went through this with MIL,too. She finally developed Alzhiemers. He does take an anti-depressant, which helps a little. Dr. told me to let DH do as he pleases, so that's what I am doing. It is too draining to argue all the time. So glad all of you are here. I am rejoining our church quilt guild, and have started crocheting and knitting again. His next stroke will either kill him or put him a nursing home.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

lharris1952 said:


> I almost had a meltdown a couple of weeks ago. DH gets on cycles that last 6 weeks. I try to watch for his up's and down's but sometimes they sneak up on me. Last week, I didn't speak to him or even look at him for 3 days. He finally snapped out of his mood. He needs to be on bi-polar meds, but doesn't think anything is wrong with him. Went through this with MIL,too. She finally developed Alzhiemers. He does take an anti-depressant, which helps a little. Dr. told me to let DH do as he pleases, so that's what I am doing. It is too draining to argue all the time. So glad all of you are here. I am rejoining our church quilt guild, and have started crocheting and knitting again. His next stroke will either kill him or put him a nursing home.


I know what you're saying girlfriend! I have to laugh now

:lol: A few back, hubby had to go in for 'extra dialysis'. That really ticked me me off. So, I really wasn't in what one one would call a good mood. A good share of our drive is over a mountain pass (beautiful drive) elva.5574ft. I was driving my daughter/SIL truck ( they let us drive as I was sitting my 'granddog' while they were on vacation. Anyway, I was driving along, not really paying attention to speed, but lost in my dispairing thoughts and guess who was lurking around the corner? Right, the State Patrole :XD: Yep, he pulled me over and I immediately began to bawl, not just tears in my eye, or crying. . .I was bawling :-( So, I rolled down the window, he approach the truck and asked it there was a reason I was speeding, my answer. . ."NO I'M JUST HAVING A VERY BAD DAY"! cry,cry,cry. Then to make matters worse, I couldn't find the insurance papers. Then told the Officer, it wasn't my truck!! (the was a brand new Toyota PU). All I could do was cry and cry. Then the Officer looked at me and said "I think there's more going on that just a bad day". My answer "YES!! I'm having a bad day and I'm just trying to get my husband to his treatment! cry some more!! I don't think the Officer knew what to do with me, so he handed me back my license told me don't bother about insurance papers and said "Seems like you're having a really bad morning and I don't want to be the one to make it worse so I'm not going to give you a ticket!! Just slow down" Oh my, indeed I was a mess, cried the rest of the way to the clinic which was another 45 miles!!!

That was my last melt down. Yep, happens about 3-4weeks for me. Most of the time I'm at home. I too at time go all day without talking to hubby. Grrrrrrrr! Today was a good day though.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

dwagner said:


> I know what you're saying girlfriend! I have to laugh now
> 
> :lol: A few back, hubby had to go in for 'extra dialysis'. That really ticked me me off. So, I really wasn't in what one one would call a good mood. A good share of our drive is over a mountain pass (beautiful drive) elva.5574ft. I was driving my daughter/SIL truck ( they let us drive as I was sitting my 'granddog' while they were on vacation. Anyway, I was driving along, not really paying attention to speed, but lost in my dispairing thoughts and guess who was lurking around the corner? Right, the State Patrole :XD: Yep, he pulled me over and I immediately began to bawl, not just tears in my eye, or crying. . .I was bawling :-( So, I rolled down the window, he approach the truck and asked it there was a reason I was speeding, my answer. . ."NO I'M JUST HAVING A VERY BAD DAY"! cry,cry,cry. Then to make matters worse, I couldn't find the insurance papers. Then told the Officer, it wasn't my truck!! (the was a brand new Toyota PU). All I could do was cry and cry. Then the Officer looked at me and said "I think there's more going on that just a bad day". My answer "YES!! I'm having a bad day and I'm just trying to get my husband to his treatment! cry some more!! I don't think the Officer knew what to do with me, so he handed me back my license told me don't bother about insurance papers and said "Seems like you're having a really bad morning and I don't want to be the one to make it worse so I'm not going to give you a ticket!! Just slow down" Oh my, indeed I was a mess, cried the rest of the way to the clinic which was another 45 miles!!!
> 
> That was my last melt down. Yep, happens about 3-4weeks for me. Most of the time I'm at home. I too at time go all day without talking to hubby. Grrrrrrrr! Today was a good day though.


I was on my way home to Michigan from my daughter's house in New Jersey last month. Driving in New Jersey is an absolute nightmare. There are no left turns so you drive miles out of your way to get anywhere. Anyway, I was using my GPS, (which also gets very confused in NJ) to get out of NJ and onto I80W which will get me home. The GPS told me to take the 3rd exit right on the roundabout. I have only a vague idea of what a roundabout is and I never got to anything that looked round, but the GPS went ding ding ding, which means I am supposed to turn there. I braked to make a turn but then saw I was in an intersection and the turn would put me on a side street, so I kept going straight. I passed a cop and a couple of blocks later, GPS said ding, ding, ding, again--time to turn right. A slight right turn put me at a stop sign before continuing onto a highway, so I stopped. Looking in the rear view mirror I see the cop on my bumper with lights flashing. He got out and I put my window down. "Where are you going?" asks he. I told him Michigan and he looked really funny. I told him what the GPS was telling me and he looked even funnier. Meanwhile, I was doing my best not to cry, but my voice was shaking. Finally, he said, "I mean where are you trying to go right now." I told him, I80West. Now he looked like he was going to cry. He asked if I knew why he pulled me over. Technically, he did not, I was already stopped at the stop sign, but of course I said no. He said a few blocks back, I stopped under a green light. Ohhh! I told him how the GPS made me do it. By now his face was really red and I WAS crying. He finally said I80W is over there, pointing at a steep hill, directly behind my car. Knowing how hard it is to get around in NJ, and since I was pointed at a highway going in the opposite direction, I asked him how I could get there. I swear, either he had tears in his eyes or he was really sweating. He said, just turn the wheel and step on the gas!! Mind you, this was a U turn in the middle of a big intersection. So he went out in the intersection and started waving his flashlight and I did as I was told. I probably cried for the next 10 miles. I hope the cop recovered faster than I did.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

@lharris My sister was an L. Harris too. She passed 2 years ago. Do you have any friends or relatives out of town (or preferably out of state) that you could visit when your husband gets difficult? It must be like waiting for the other shoe to drop, with his mood cycles.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh Kathycam, that is such a funny story! sorry to laugh, but I guess I needed to. Sounds like the Officer was as confused as you were :lol: He probably wanted to cry too :lol: 

We have round-abouts here, well not in my town, we don't even have a traffic signal here. But in the town where I take DH for dialysis. It took a tip getting use to. Now, I know, no need to stop, but the car on your left has the 'right away'.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

@Donna Yes, it was an ordeal with both of my parents being ill, but the first 4 years, my Dad did most of the caretaking of my mother. My Dad had leukemia for the last 8 months that my Mom lived and she had pretty much lost it by that time, from all the chemo. She wasn't really aware of anything being wrong with my Dad and she wasn't suffering at all. One day, she complained of a headache, the next morning she was in a coma and she was gone by noon. My Dad, however, was in a lot of pain and tried to hide it. He was so bad when my Mom passed that I was afraid he wouldn't make it through her funeral. I had to take him directly to the hospital after the service and he rallied enough to take him home after a few days. As awful as it was to see him suffer, and so hate to be dependent on me, to this day I consider it a privilege to have been able to be there for him.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I do have someone to talk to and somewhere to go when things get bad. Believe it or not, DH's aunt is like the MIL I never had. The sweetest lady you would ever be around. We listen to each other, cry with each other. We never judge one another. She is a true friend and I love her very much. We have daughters 2 yrs. apart that drive us crazy ,too. She vents to me as much as I vent to her. We also pray a lot for each other.I can tell her anything, and it won't be repeated to anyone. Same here from me when she confides in me. You wouldn't believe the things we talk about. But I have all of you here at KP, too. Love to all of you and have a great evening.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

kathycam- I was caregiver for my parents for about 15 yrs. I would do it all over again. They were the sweetest parents I could ask for. Still miss them very much.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> kathycam- I was caregiver for my parents for about 15 yrs. I would do it all over again. They were the sweetest parents I could ask for. Still miss them very much.


I feel the same way. It still hurts me that my Dad tried so hard to hide his physical and emotional pain, to spare me. I still miss my parents, every day, after more than 16 years.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Kathycam, my DH parents passed within just days each other. Mom had alzheimers and just 2 days after her funeral, Dad collasped and died 3 days later. That was before I had met DH. DH says Dad passed from a broken heart, but in reality, he did have congestive heart disease and I believe the stress was just too much for him. DH doesn't talk about it, very little actually. It was only after he met me that he even cried over their loss. I met DH just weeks after he had returned from their funerals. 

My parents have been gone for years now. My Dad, whom I adored and I still miss him so much had a stroke, lived 5 yrs before having the one that took him. He was easy to care fo, never complaining. My Mom was a very difficult person to deal with, she had dementia and also heart problems. When she passed away I was very angry as there seem to be so many unsolved issues between us. But, now I realize that those issues were caused by the dementia that at that time I really didn't understand. Plus she had suffered much grief during her life. . .and now I understand.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Donna, isn't it sad that men think they shouldn't cry when they hurt? I saw my Dad cry when my grandmothers and my brother and my mother died. I think it taught me, as a child, that crying doesn't make you a sissy, it makes you human.

I know what you're saying about your relationship with your mother. I had made up my mind to resolve my issues with my mother, I even had a plan, after reading a book called, "The Dance of Anger". Then my mother was diagnosed with stage 4 ovarian cancer and I knew there would be no point. She lived almost 5 years after that, but all the chemo destroyed her mentality and she ended up like a spoiled 2 year old. She didn't even remember how to eat with a spoon or fork and didn't know what to do with a plate of food. I finally started giving her mostly finger foods (she loved garlic toast with liver pate) but if I fed her, she would open her mouth just like a baby and eat with no problem. I have always felt bad that I didn't see her end coming. She never had pain or took any medication until the headache the day before she died. She was no different than usual, except maybe farther away mentally. So I know what you mean about unresolved issues. I think it may be the same with a lot of mother/daughter relationships.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Just found this site and have been reading the posts. The date today is September 23, 2013. I am posting on what appears to be page 88 and wondering what date it was when others posted on either p.87 or 88. Noticed that someone was mentioning the month of June and so curious as to how old the last pages of these posts are. Nice reading somethings other than what are on the Tea Party.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

81brighteyes said:


> Just found this site and have been reading the posts. The date today is September 23, 2013. I am posting on what appears to be page 88 and wondering what date it was when others posted on either p.87 or 88. Noticed that someone was mentioning the month of June and so curious as to how old the last pages of these posts are. Nice reading somethings other than what are on the Tea Party.


pg 87 & 88 are current, today 08/23/2013. Welcome, happy to have you here!!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kathycam said:


> Donna, isn't it sad that men think they shouldn't cry when they hurt? I saw my Dad cry when my grandmothers and my brother and my mother died. I think it taught me, as a child, that crying doesn't make you a sissy, it makes you human.
> 
> I know what you're saying about your relationship with your mother. I had made up my mind to resolve my issues with my mother, I even had a plan, after reading a book called, "The Dance of Anger". Then my mother was diagnosed with stage 4 ovarian cancer and I knew there would be no point. She lived almost 5 years after that, but all the chemo destroyed her mentality and she ended up like a spoiled 2 year old. She didn't even remember how to eat with a spoon or fork and didn't know what to do with a plate of food. I finally started giving her mostly finger foods (she loved garlic toast with liver pate) but if I fed her, she would open her mouth just like a baby and eat with no problem. I have always felt bad that I didn't see her end coming. She never had pain or took any medication until the headache the day before she died. She was no different than usual, except maybe farther away mentally. So I know what you mean about unresolved issues. I think it may be the same with a lot of mother/daughter relationships.


 Thank you Kathycam for sharing. Hearing the trials of others, really hits home at times and also makes me so aware that I am not the only one and there are others who have had so many more trials than I. God Bless You Dear. You seem to have such a warm heart.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

81brighteyes said:


> Just found this site and have been reading the posts. The date today is September 23, 2013. I am posting on what appears to be page 88 and wondering what date it was when others posted on either p.87 or 88. Noticed that someone was mentioning the month of June and so curious as to how old the last pages of these posts are. Nice reading somethings other than what are on the Tea Party.


I don't think I've ever check out the Tea Party Chat. I've seen it, but haven't gone thinking it was probably all polical bashing. And, I don't ever go 'there'. :lol:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Brighteyes--If you look above the poster's name on the left, you will see the date and time it was posted.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, my! What a duh person I am. I never thought to look above the poster's avatar other than seeing the name. Thank you for letting me know that, kathycam, and to dwagner for welcoming me. The Tea Party does not participate in anything political or religious (at least, they aren't supposed to and have no connection whatsoever with the political Tea Party). It's just supposed to be a Tea Party (as the name implies) with people gathering at a symbolic table with tea, goodies and chit-chat. However, it's lost a lot of interest for some of us.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

81brighteyes said:


> Oh, my! What a duh person I am. I never thought to look above the poster's avatar other than seeing the name. Thank you for letting me know that, kathycam, and to dwagner for welcoming me. The Tea Party does not participate in anything political or religious (at least, they aren't supposed to and have no connection whatsoever with the political Tea Party). It's just supposed to be a Tea Party (as the name implies) with people gathering at a symbolic table with tea, goodies and chit-chat. However, it's lost a lot of interest for some of us.


Happy Tues :thumbup: Last night I checked out some posts on the 'chit-chat' section. And I was really surprised with some of the nasty comments made on one particular post. Today, it's still going on! I didn't spend too much time there and probably won't be joining in on their threade. Sadly, I noticed that several had Bibical scriptures, quotes, etc for their signatures. I didn't know that Christians would/could talk in such a manner. I think I'll stick to this post and the Pictures and Main sections. I'm here on KP for the Knitting and suppport. But, I will take a peek at the Tea Party. Thanks for clarifying it's purpose.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

There are some quite nasty postings out there, aren't there? This thread has remained supportive and kind. It's a good group.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I learned a life lesson today. On the weekend I was volunteering at a local community event and a neighbor of mine asked if she could help out, too. At the end of it she and I decided to check out the new local health food restaurant/tea room. When we went in we were offered samples of their healthy woman's smoothy and, without asking the price, I asked my neighbor if she'd like one and ordered two - meant to be on me as a thank you to her. When they were delivered to us I was told $18 please. Taken aback, I paid but it's been bothering me since. So, today I went in and complained to the woman owner that I realized I should have asked the price before I ordered but that, at the same time, $9 per drink was seemed excessive and I thought that since they were newly opened and very few prices posted, she might have mentioned the cost. I am so, so dumb! I don't know what I expected and I realized that as soon as I was opening my mouth. All I got was an earful on the quality of what I had been sold and how mistaken I had been to think I was ordering "a plain old smoothy". And how she, the owner, was in the habit of asking how much something was before she purchased so she wasn't unhappily surprised when the bill came. Point taken. Lesson learned. Rant over. Thanks for listening! sigh...


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> There are some quite nasty postings out there, aren't there? This thread has remained supportive and kind. It's a good group.


Yes, there are. It really surprised me. I must live in cave :lol: I've stayed in my own little world to long :shock:


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Happy Tues :thumbup: Last night I checked out some posts on the 'chit-chat' section. And I was really surprised with some of the nasty comments made on one particular post. Today, it's still going on! I didn't spend too much time there and probably won't be joining in on their threade. Sadly, I noticed that several had Bibical scriptures, quotes, etc for their signatures. I didn't know that Christians would/could talk in such a manner. I think I'll stick to this post and the Pictures and Main sections. I'm here on KP for the Knitting and suppport. But, I will take a peek at the Tea Party. Thanks for clarifying it's purpose.


With few exceptions, Christians are the meanest people I know. Give me the heathen any day!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> I learned a life lesson today. On the weekend I was volunteering at a local community event and a neighbor of mine asked if she could help out, too. At the end of it she and I decided to check out the new local health food restaurant/tea room. When we went in we were offered samples of their healthy woman's smoothy and, without asking the price, I asked my neighbor if she'd like one and ordered two - meant to be on me as a thank you to her. When they were delivered to us I was told $18 please. Taken aback, I paid but it's been bothering me since. So, today I went in and complained to the woman owner that I realized I should have asked the price before I ordered but that, at the same time, $9 per drink was seemed excessive and I thought that since they were newly opened and very few prices posted, she might have mentioned the cost. I am so, so dumb! I don't know what I expected and I realized that as soon as I was opening my mouth. All I got was an earful on the quality of what I had been sold and how mistaken I had been to think I was ordering "a plain old smoothy". And how she, the owner, was in the habit of asking how much something was before she purchased so she wasn't unhappily surprised when the bill came. Point taken. Lesson learned. Rant over. Thanks for listening! sigh...


I would have been shocked as well. $9 for a smoothy :shock: WOW. You mentioned it was a new store. . .hope they stay in business. A little pricey, not to mention the lack of good customer service from the owner, herself. That won't last long. I commend you for going back in. I think it was something she needed to hear, although her reaction seemed defensive; not exactly one that would build customer clientele.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

dwagner- I don't think you have lived in a cave. If you are like I am, I don't enjoy the drama, or the arguments, or the negative comments.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> With few exceptions, Christians are the meanest people I know. Give me the heathen any day!


I'm sorry to hear that. Apparently you have had some 'no-so good' experiences. I guess you might say it's true. Some are "like wolves in sheep clothing".


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

lharris1952 said:


> dwagner- I don't think you have lived in a cave. If you are like I am, I don't enjoy the drama, or the arguments, or the negative comments.


You are right I DONT :thumbup: And, I try to stay clear away from it. I do have my moments though, where I just have to have my say, especially when I see someone being mistreated; hopefully, without hurting someone. I like to think of myself as being a kind person to everyone.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> With few exceptions, Christians are the meanest people I know. Give me the heathen any day!


Tenn. gal, generalizations like this are hurtful. Can't you see that? Mean people come in all shapes, sizes religions, colors and ethnicities. So do kind thoughtful people. Your comment probably offended someone on this thread and I doubt that was your intent. I wish everyone would pause to read over what they have written before they hit send to check how it might sound to others. I will now get off my soapbox.
Ellie


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> I learned a life lesson today. On the weekend I was volunteering at a local community event and a neighbor of mine asked if she could help out, too. At the end of it she and I decided to check out the new local health food restaurant/tea room. When we went in we were offered samples of their healthy woman's smoothy and, without asking the price, I asked my neighbor if she'd like one and ordered two - meant to be on me as a thank you to her. When they were delivered to us I was told $18 please. Taken aback, I paid but it's been bothering me since. So, today I went in and complained to the woman owner that I realized I should have asked the price before I ordered but that, at the same time, $9 per drink was seemed excessive and I thought that since they were newly opened and very few prices posted, she might have mentioned the cost. I am so, so dumb! I don't know what I expected and I realized that as soon as I was opening my mouth. All I got was an earful on the quality of what I had been sold and how mistaken I had been to think I was ordering "a plain old smoothy". And how she, the owner, was in the habit of asking how much something was before she purchased so she wasn't unhappily surprised when the bill came. Point taken. Lesson learned. Rant over. Thanks for listening! sigh...


You are not dumb. $9 is a hefty price for a smoothie. I don't think she'll be in business long if that is her version of customer service. Instead of yelling at you she should have apologized for not having prices posted, perhaps explained what was in the smoothy that made it so expensive and maybe even offered you a gift slip for a future visit to make up for your unfortunate first experience. I guess pleasant customer service is a rarity these days. I'm still at my Maine summer place till next week and one of the things I love about being here is that people are just so nice. Everyone thanks you for your business, strangers say hello and wish you a nice day, they hold doors and apologize if they get in your way or bump into you. It's really no harder to be nice than nasty so I don't understand why more people aren't nice.
Ellie


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

I always try to smile at people. It's amazing to see their reactions. It's like for some, it's the first time anyone has smiled at them. A little kindness goes a long way. Not to mention how good it makes me feel to be kind. :thumbup:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

dwagner, I know, you're right. You get back what you give out and it makes you feel better too. I'm sitting here watching the sun set over the ocean. Wish I could share the beauty with all of you.
Ellie


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Ellie, Oh how I wish I could see that sunset! Wait!. . .I do, I do see it! Oh so beautiful!! and. . aaah, the smell of the sea. . and listen. . . the waves. . .they're saying, "Good Night. . .we'll be here come morning light" :-D 

(My imagination at times, can get carried away) :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

dwagner said:


> I would have been shocked as well. $9 for a smoothy :shock: WOW. You mentioned it was a new store. . .hope they stay in business. A little pricey, not to mention the lack of good customer service from the owner, herself. That won't last long. I commend you for going back in. I think it was something she needed to hear, although her reaction seemed defensive; not exactly one that would build customer clientele.


Well, a few weeks ago hubby and I met friends for dinner at a nice restaurant. I decided to try a Cosmopolitan. Now, I am not a drinker at all and was shocked that it was $10.00. but let me tell you, it was fabulous and it was the only drink I needed all night because I was completely looped half way through it. Got home totally smashed and had a great time. Now that's 10 bucks well spent !!


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I like this thread. I can relate to yu guys. Im Carla frim Bradenton Florida. Im currenty in Chicago. My daughter is being unduced as we speak!
I am a firstvtime grandmother.
My family treats me like I am a two yr old all the time and I hate having to put them in their place!!!!!
I was a caregiver for my husbands sister about three years ago. She had mental issues with Parkinsons and itbwas a nightmare. She took out a reverse mortgage on thevhouse she and mybhusband owned and borrowed 300,000 on it snd blew all the money on material things! concerts exspensive clothes dinners boughtbher friends nothing to show for it! We were living in Colorado atvthe time. I getvthis call from a morgage company that the insurance wasnt paid on the house in Chicago! I said what house? we dont own s housevthere? She forged mybhusbands name!!!!! 
She has since died abd we are in Financial Bancrupcy causevof her!!!!!
But all is well im better off lesson learned Parkinson creeps with the brain big time!!!!!!! The lawyers are dealing with it!!!!!!
We moved to Florida Lost our hime in Colorado but all is good!!!!!
I learned a good lesson. Miney idnt everything!!!!!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello everyone ,it is nice to see people posting on this site again.Time seems to be passing by so quickly and already it's nearly the end of September..I have been knitting a few things for Christmas gifts.and will show them when my grandson visits and will put them on here for me.Has anyone else been doing this? 
I agree with you Cathyknits ,the price of those smoothies was expensive.I don't expect the owner was displaying the prices for that reason.If I go in a restaurant with no prices displayed and am given the menu with the prices on and find them too expensive I just get up and leave.
The weather has been lovely and sunny now for two days, hope it's the same where you live.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

RosieC said:


> Well, a few weeks ago hubby and I met friends for dinner at a nice restaurant. I decided to try a Cosmopolitan. Now, I am not a drinker at all and was shocked that it was $10.00. but let me tell you, it was fabulous and it was the only drink I needed all night because I was completely looped half way through it. Got home totally smashed and had a great time. Now that's 10 bucks well spent !!


Good for you!! In that spirit, I have been assured that I now have enough good things in my body, thanks to that healthy green drink, to last me a week or more. So, although mine didn't bring quite the same happy buzz, we have each benefited from drinking something we wouldn't have usually had.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome Carla. And hi Mary, welcome back. I'm not sure what Carla's weather in Bradenton is like but we're finally feeling fall - a little less humidity, mornings a little fresher. We can start enjoying the outdoors again soon.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello Carla! First let me welcome you to this thread. And next, say OMgosh! what an ordeal you had. Hopefully time will heal that hurt.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Mary, yes, it's good to be back here. We're moving into Fall, trees are changing and I have had to build a fire the last few days in the morning to take the chill off. I like it though, cool crisp mornings and warmer days. makes for good knitting days! Not looking forward to the short lightlight hours though, it means back to driving home in the dark


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

RosieC: I don't drink (not anymore) and I often look at the Drink menus at resturants and I'm ALWAY shocked at their costs these days. Yes, I would guess if you got a good buzz from only one then the $10 was well spendt :lol:


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

The dark mornings and evenings drive me crazy! It's dark when the dog and I go out in the morning, it's dark after dinner. Searching for you-know-what with a flashlight is a pain! And the trees... Being in Florida I miss the trees changing so much! I always get homesick in the fall.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Carla How exciting for you on the arrival of your first grandchild!! None here for me, but always excited to hear about the arrival of new little ones. Please keep us informed on the birth!! Are you close by? I would be on pins and needles for sure :-D


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Cathy, yes I forgot your orginaly from Canada where there are big changes in the Fall. I lived a short time in my younger years in Southern Calif. I hated it. Nearly the same temp all the time and really no signs of the change in seasons. I look forward to each season change. Being in Florida, I guess your climate is fairly constant?


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> The dark mornings and evenings drive me crazy! It's dark when the dog and I go out in the morning, it's dark after dinner. Searching for you-know-what with a flashlight is a pain! And the trees... Being in Florida I miss the trees changing so much! I always get homesick in the fall.


I wear OverRx glasses with yellow lenses when driving at night, they do help and provides more light to be seen at night, as well as reflect the glare from on coming cars. I wonder if they would help you see in the yard better? Just a thought.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Donna. Yes, it's pretty consistent but a little cooler and less humid in winter - it's what we all wait for. And Donna, good for you for mentioning Carla's pending grandchild!
Congratulations, Carla!
Now, one more thing before I'm off to make a late dinner - this recipe was on Pinterest. I made it on the weekend and it was GREAT! No fat, no dairy... good stuff!

Best to you all. See you tomorrow.

http://dairy-free.food.com/recipe/pumpkin-raisin-muffins-fat-free-dairy-free-egg-free-179572


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Thankyou!!!!! Right now Im in Chicago trying to be a Grandma for the first time!!!!! I havent been in Florida in over a week! But I heard my back yard is a lake!!!!!


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh the baby is still in utero!!!!! My daughter is being induced tonight!!!! The baby is taking his or her little time!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you Cathy for the recipe. They sound deeeelicous. Yum, I'll probably add a cup of chopped pecans to it. 

We just finished dinner, had chicken over waffles. I had never even heard of that dish until I met my DH. It was be a East Coast/MidWest thing. Although this is not something he should be eating, he asked for, therefore I prepared it. I've given up on trying to keep him on track. He knows what the consequences are and doesn't want me to remind him. So, he enjoyed his waffles. :roll:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Carla that so exciting!! Hang in there. I see you only have the one daughter. Me too. Just had the one and a good one she is. I'd be lost without her. God truely sent me an Angel, when I had her, I'm so thankful. She has been married 27 yrs. and no children, but she is 'auntie' to many, many children (unrelated) She has a big heart and would have made a wonderful Mother. But she is good with it and has accepted that there will be no children. Can't leave out my SIL. He too is the best. I'm very blessed. 
Sounds like you don't know if it will be a boy or girl?? Did you knit/crochet tons of beautiful baby things?


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I justbknit dish clothes sadcto say!!!! But I did crochetna babybafghan!!!!! inlike simple!!!!! Imam knitting scarfsvtonthe mix!!!!!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Dish cloths are great! AND you did a blankie. We all start somehwere. I've been wanting to one of those BuddyBlankets, but not having little ones around, that's not high on my list to do. I think they're cute though.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, I'm pretty sure I know which thread, everyone is talking about. I dropped out as soon as it got off topic and posted that I thought all points had been made and there would be no purpose in continuing the thread. I hoped to end it, but noooo--it got much worse.  The thread originator posted that it was time to end it and she was opting out of notifications. I haven't been back, but curiosity is starting to sway me. Sorry to say, that it seems almost every week, a thread, (no matter what the topic)deteriates into a cat fight. There seem to be a few people with their own agendas and axes to grind, that follow each other from thread to thread picking a fight. I've come to the conclusion that I need to get out as soon as certain people come on a thread. The vast majority of KPers are really great people, so we just need to ignore the ones who aren't.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Kathycam, yeah, I hear ya. I didn't post, but was really surprise at what I read there. I'll just keep to myself, so far we haven't had those problems on this thread. All very nice people, no fighting cats here


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

They are adorable. Why don't you make one and send it to DonnieK. She makes them (and lots of other things) and donates them to the foster care system. She posted pictures of her recent donations and told about the children and their reactions. You can probably find the post in 'search' if you missed it. It was very touching.



dwagner said:


> Dish cloths are great! AND you did a blankie. We all start somehwere. I've been wanting to one of those BuddyBlankets, but not having little ones around, that's not high on my list to do. I think they're cute though.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

kathycam- You are so right. I don't know which thread you are talking about, but I do as you do, I get away quickly. There is a thread called "Dogs" that started as a joke. It turned nasty fast. DH, who is karverr, and several others turned this into the funniest story. The trouble makers left the thread. I had no idea DH had this much imagination. The thread is still going.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

I did see that, she is such a caring person and her story was very touching. I'll give that some consideration.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

@TN Gal I am so sorry that has been your experience with Christians. I realize there are many who claim to be Christian and don't "walk the walk" but I know lots of really good Christians and I know lots of really good people who are not Christians, but would make good ones.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

dwagner said:


> I would have been shocked as well. $9 for a smoothy :shock: WOW. You mentioned it was a new store. . .hope they stay in business. A little pricey, not to mention the lack of good customer service from the owner, herself. That won't last long. I commend you for going back in. I think it was something she needed to hear, although her reaction seemed defensive; not exactly one that would build customer clientele.


I might have fainted! I don't even carry that kind of cash. My vegetarian step daughter, buys natural fruit smoothies for 5 dollars. She wanted to buy me one, but I really couldn't drink something that costs at least 50 cents a sip!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

I too know many people have no beliefs whatsoever, but who are extremly caring wonderful people and then those who claim to be 'believers' whose action speak differently. Guess that's the way the world is today. I'm just glad that the human race is not my Judge.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kathycam said:


> I might have fainted! I don't even carry that kind of cash. My vegetarian step daughter, buys natural fruit smoothies for 5 dollars. She wanted to buy me one, but I really couldn't drink something that costs at least 50 cents a sip!


Reminds me, last week we out for a little drive, DH wanted an icecream cone. The only shop in town that sell ice cream closed at 4pm., it was 4:20, so we went down to the gas station that has a little store inside. I got a ice cream bar and DH got a 'Drumstick' those two cost nearly $8. and I said "$8 DOLLARS!! we could buy a qt of Haagen Dazs for that amount". The clerk was a yound girl and had no idea what Haagen Dazs was. I just smile and took my ice cream bar!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

I see this thread is at 91 pages!! How many can we go to?? I thought someone said it was limited to 100. What do we do then?? Anyone know, I sure don't.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> The dark mornings and evenings drive me crazy! It's dark when the dog and I go out in the morning, it's dark after dinner. Searching for you-know-what with a flashlight is a pain! And the trees... Being in Florida I miss the trees changing so much! I always get homesick in the fall.


I know what you feel. I lived in California, my first Halloween away from Michigan--it was just like Halloween in the ET movie. That was the first time I ever got homesick and I was determined to go home for Christmas. When I lived in Florida, I always made it home for Christmas, but of course, I missed the fall. Speaking of the you-know-what. Years ago, I had a Pomeranian who always did his duty under a big evergreen in the back yard. I didn't teach him that, he just did. I guess he needed privacy. One day, the man who cut my grass thanked me for picking up the yard before he got there. I said, "You're welcome."


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

We could just start over! Second edition!



dwagner said:


> I see this thread is at 91 pages!! How many can we go to?? I thought someone said it was limited to 100. What do we do then?? Anyone know, I sure don't.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Brighteyes--if you are duh, then I am duh, duh, duh! I vaguely noticed numbers up there, but I never realized what they were for a looong time!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kathycam said:


> We could just start over! Second edition!


Now I'm the duh-duh1 :lol: Of course, how silly of me not to think of that! WOW, I should have had a V-8!! :lol:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Cathy, thanks for the pumpkin muffin recipe. Sounds very healthy and a lot less than $9. Carla, keep us posted about the baby. First time grandmotherhood is very exciting. I too hate when the days get so short. Sun is setting here at 6:30 now. Psychologically the dark and cold depress me, but I start feeling better as soon as the winter solstice comes because even though it's really no better at least I know the days are getting longer instead of shorter. Dwagner, glad you enjoyed the sunset. I felt your company. 
Ellie


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

This is such an enjoyable thread to read and I am so glad that someone posted the link else I would never have known about it. We are having another beautiful day after an unbearably HOT summer. These days won't last for too long, but I am relishing each one while they are here because these kind don't last long. I hope that you are having beautiful blue skies with just the right amount of sun.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone. Ellie, I'm feeling like my smoothie story may haunt me for a while... Oh well, live and learn.
Weather here is overcast and, if we're lucky, we may get some rain today. The rest of the state has been getting soaked but the rain usually just goes around us here. 
It's hit me this week that it's the end of the month and I have a bunch of stuff that needs to be done by Monday so I'm scrambling. I played hooky yesterday to go to the LYS - bad for work but good for my mood. Today I'm trying my best to be diligent - yes, I know I'm spending time here on KP. It's also good for my mood...


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Well my goodness. I had just finished a reply to all of you and wanted to attach a picture, and the computer acted up and had to close everything up. :evil: 81brighteyes, I'm glad you are enjoying it here. I'm happy you're here too :thumbup: Cathy I wouldn't about that ol'smoothies. We'll not mention it again. I call those just one of 'life' s adventures'. aljellie; I thought about your sunset all evening! 
I just got home from DH dialysis and my dear SIL was here and had built us a fire in the woodburner. He's so thoughtful like that. Our morning temp today was 30 degrees and it's only 48 outside now. It won't be long and the snow will be flying. Last year our first snow was on 10/17, of, course that didn't last, but generally by the end of Nov. the snow is on the ground until Spring. Got to get my knitting projects all line up :lol: Tomorrow will be another long day for me. Got to take DH to Spokane for Dr. appt. and ultrasound on his fistula (that the vein through which he has dialysis) They think it might be closing; which happens and I'm surprised it hasn't happened sooner.
Well think I'll sit in front of the fire for bit and warm up  
Hope everyone had a wonderful day.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Donna, a spectacular sunset tonight (although I was so involved on KP my hubby had to call to me to look at the sunset). I did and sent caring thoughts your way. Very sweet of your SIL to have built you a fire. I can't imagine what it's like to have snow on the ground from Thanksgiving till spring. Good night all.
Ellie


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Ellie, Thank you for the good thoughts ;-) 
Hugs to everyone,
Donna


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Cathy--could I also get your pumpkin muffin recipe? I love the pumpkin bread at Bob Evans, but I've never had a pumpkin muffin--I'm sure I would love it.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Carla--Are you a grandma yet? Can't wait to hear. Every time I get a new grandchild, it's the best day of my life.


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Not yet! Labor is going very slow!!!!!!!!! She wants nature to takes its course but the doctors have other ideas!!!!!! I hope todsy!!!!!! Im getting antsy!!!!!!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I am praying for her now, bless her heart. I know how it is. My first baby took 36 and half hours of posterior labor. They didn't do many C sections in those days.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my, and here we are with a high of 96 degrees! We had one lovely, cool day here this week and were hoping it would last. However, we have been above normal temperatures for this time of year and our summer was horrid. You would think that we would have winters like Florida after these miserable summers, but we get cold here (sometimes, even snow). One year, we had a very nasty icestorm on Thanksgivning Day. Not fun because without a four-wheel drive, you can't get anywhere when it's like that as only the expressways get some sand. The same is true when it snows; everything stops and almost no one here knows how to drive in that weather. Of course the winters are shorter than in the north (from where we lived)but I have to dress in the same weight of clothing as when I lived there so thus my knitting comes in handy. Dwagner, I surely hope it warms up for you. 30 degrees this time of year is too cold. Gotta knit leg warmers, maybe amd some cozy socks. I've knitted and love my warm socks and am considering leg warmers for under slacks. Have any of you done them and do you like them?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

kathycam said:


> I am praying for her now, bless her heart. I know how it is. My first baby took 36 and half hours of posterior labor. They didn't do many C sections in those days.


361/2 hours of labor and you are here! I have a friend whose first baby was born after less than 3 hours and her husband delivered him while driving her to the hospital. She had on a new winter coat and her main thought was that she didn't want her coat to get ruined. I doubt if anything like a coat was on your mind during your labor!!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

kathycam said:


> Cathy--could I also get your pumpkin muffin recipe? I love the pumpkin bread at Bob Evans, but I've never had a pumpkin muffin--I'm sure I would love it.


I posted a link to the blog I found these on after finding them on Pinterest. If you go back a couple of pages you'll be able to get all the info there but if you can't open that here's the cut and paste version. It's not too tidy but all of the info is here.

I set my timer at 20 minutes and took them out at 25 minutes.
I also threw in 1/2 cup of plain, non-fat greek yogurt instead of the water. I'm lactose intolerant and have only just found out that live yogurt cultures gobble up lactose enzymes so I can eat yogurt - the ones with live cultures, anyway.

Pumpkin Muffins - fat, free, dairy free, & egg free.

Ingredients:
2 cups whole wheat flour
1/2 cup sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
1 (15 ounce) can pumpkin
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup water

Directions:

1
Preheat oven to 375 degrees.
2
Mix flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, and nutmeg in a large bowl.
3
Add the pumpkin and raisins. Stir until just mixed. Do not overmix.
4
Spoon batter into muffin cups, filling to just below the tops.
5
Bake 25-30 minutes, until tops of muffins spring back when pressed lightly. Remove from oven and let stand for 5 minutes in the pan, and then remove to a wire rack to cool.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Cannhairdesign said:


> Not yet! Labor is going very slow!!!!!!!!! She wants nature to takes its course but the doctors have other ideas!!!!!! I hope todsy!!!!!! Im getting antsy!!!!!!


My fingers are crossed for her. Of course you'll let us know, won't you??


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> 361/2 hours of labor and you are here! I have a friend whose first baby was born after less than 3 hours and her husband delivered him while driving her to the hospital. She had on a new winter coat and her main thought was that she didn't want her coat to get ruined. I doubt if anything like a coat was on your mind during your labor!!!


Yeah....after all that horrendous labor, I ended up with a 16 year old roommate who delivered her first baby in 2 and a half hours, (from first twinge, to hello baby!) My 3rd baby came in half the time of the first two, but still very hard posterior labor. That time, my roommate arrived by fire truck, just in time to deliver in the ER. Her water broke in the middle of a bad snow storm and she worried that she would be trapped if she went into labor, so she called an ambulance. The ambulance got stuck in the snow in her intersection, so the fire truck was called. By the time they got to her she was pushing, and barely made it to the hospital. I often wonder if I was horrible person in a previous life and this is karma.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Cathy--Thanks for the recipe. I like that it uses whole wheat. I also use yogurt in all my baked goods and pancakes because I like the texture it gives. DH is having open heart surgery in the morning, and he is going to be very surprised at our new diet when he gets home.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

kathycam said:


> Cathy--Thanks for the recipe. I like that it uses whole wheat. I also use yogurt in all my baked goods and pancakes because I like the texture it gives. DH is having open heart surgery in the morning, and he is going to be very surprised at our new diet when he gets home.


Hope you husband's surgery goes well. May I ask? what is he having done? You and he both will be in my thoughts.
Donna


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope all goes very well with your husband's surgery, Kathy! Don't tell him the muffins are no fat, no cholesterol, etc. I made them for breakfast on Sunday and my husband, who usually doesn't go for muffin-y things, went looking for them later in the day for a snack. 
All of us here will have you both in our thoughts tomorrow! Take care! Maybe Carla will distract us all with good baby news...
'Night All!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

81brighteyes said:


> Oh my, and here we are with a high of 96 degrees! We had one lovely, cool day here this week and were hoping it would last. However, we have been above normal temperatures for this time of year and our summer was horrid. You would think that we would have winters like Florida after these miserable summers, but we get cold here (sometimes, even snow). One year, we had a very nasty icestorm on Thanksgivning Day. Not fun because without a four-wheel drive, you can't get anywhere when it's like that as only the expressways get some sand. The same is true when it snows; everything stops and almost no one here knows how to drive in that weather. Of course the winters are shorter than in the north (from where we lived)but I have to dress in the same weight of clothing as when I lived there so thus my knitting comes in handy. Dwagner, I surely hope it warms up for you. 30 degrees this time of year is too cold. Gotta knit leg warmers, maybe amd some cozy socks. I've knitted and love my warm socks and am considering leg warmers for under slacks. Have any of you done them and do you like them?


I have a friend who lives in San Antonio and this year around spring, she asked me to make her leg warmers. Which I did, but I couldn't even imagine what she wanted them for. She did call me to let me know that she did where them to work one day as the temps had dropped to something like 65. I have sent her sock as well. I think she wears those around the house. She tells me she could never move back to WA state as she wouldn't be able tolerate the cold. I like the cooler weather and even the snow. I so enjoy having a burning fire, love to bundle up or wrap up in a cozy blanket. We have had snow fall on Easter Sunday, which is kinda weird, everyone is looking for the tulips to bloom and I'm staring out at snow on the ground. But this isn't the only place that have early/late snow. And I'm sure thankful that we haven't had to bear the sufferings as many did in Colorado and on the East Coast with heavy rains, floods and hurricans or tornado.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

What? no baby yet? I came home thinking for sure Carla would be a 'Grammie' by now :lol: Yes, they come at their own sweet time. Wishing all the best for the new Mommie and baby.


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I am a new Grandma! Lavinia Suzanne came into thevworld atb1146 am this morning! She is beautiful! dark hair! Dark eyes, 7 lbs 8 oz. 21 inches.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

dwagner said:


> Hope you husband's surgery goes well. May I ask? what is he having done? You and he both will be in my thoughts.
> Donna


This has been going on since Labor Day, when he had trouble breathing. After a heart cath and 3 days of tests, it was determined 2 arteries are 100% blocked and a 3rd has started by-passing itself somewhat. The worst is, his aortic valve is not working well. He will be having a double and possibly triple by-pass and having his aortic valve replaced. Since they are using a pig valve, he says we can now call him Porky--even though he's lost 12 pounds this month. He's doing better than I am with it. He's been asleep for more than an hour and I doubt I will be sleeping at all.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Cannhairdesign said:


> I am a new Grandma! Lavinia Suzanne came into thevworld atb1146 am this morning! She is beautiful! dark hair! Dark eyes, 7 lbs 8 oz. 21 inches.


Congratulations to everyone! I'm so happy for you and I LOVE her name! Looks like she is going to be quite tall. My slow poke baby was a girl also, but on the bright side, she grew up to be very punctual. Oh, the fun you are going to have, making the girly stuff!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Congratulations, Carla!
And good luck, Kathy. I've known a couple of people who've had by-pass surgery and their families were the same as you - it seemed harder on them waiting than for the patient who had the good fortune to be out cold! Seriously though - we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations Carla. I love that moms are using those sweet names like Lavinia these days. Sounds like a nice healthy size baby and a GD to knit girly things for, lucky you.

Kathy, thinking of you and your husband and wishing for the best. 

String of beautiful days here in Maine, with highs around 70. Calm ocean and bright sunshine. Happy knitting to all.

Ellie


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

aljellie said:


> Congratulations Carla. I love that moms are using those sweet names like Lavinia these days. Sounds like a nice healthy size baby and a GD to knit girly things for, lucky you.
> 
> Kathy, thinking of you and your husband and wishing for the best.
> 
> ...


Wow! Sounds like a perfect start of fall day, Ellie!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Praying all goes well with husband's surgery. Doctors seem to be able to do so much more now than years ago and because of many things, patients heal sooner. May that be true for your husband. Do take care of yourself as well.


----------



## macbeth (Dec 2, 2012)

Any of you have a cat? I foster stray and abandoned cats and kittens and try to find them new homes. I have 4 kittens in at present. 2 x 5 month old ones (2 sisters) and 2 x 14 week old ones (one boy one girl). All are going to new and great homes within the next couple of weeks. Some of the cats taken in have had a terrible start and been abused. Two lovely kittens found near a waste bin in a box which was tied with string - obviously meant to be put into the dustbin. Luckily a dog smelled the box and the dogs owner opened the box and found the two lovely kittens. I took them in, had them checked over by the vet and rehomed them together. They are thriving. Why are some humans so horrible?


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

macbeth said:


> Any of you have a cat? I foster stray and abandoned cats and kittens and try to find them new homes. I have 4 kittens in at present. 2 x 5 month old ones (2 sisters) and 2 x 14 week old ones (one boy one girl). All are going to new and great homes within the next couple of weeks. Some of the cats taken in have had a terrible start and been abused. Two lovely kittens found near a waste bin in a box which was tied with string - obviously meant to be put into the dustbin. Luckily a dog smelled the box and the dogs owner opened the box and found the two lovely kittens. I took them in, had them checked over by the vet and rehomed them together. They are thriving. Why are some humans so horrible?


I'm so glad you do this! 
We've belonged to Airedale rescue for many years (Nick in my avatar is our 5th) - actually a good breed to work with here in Florida since Airedales are not at all common here and we therefore have fewer dogs to rescue and place. We know people with other breed and all-breed rescue groups and the stories are as bad as the kitten story. In Florida the worst situations are with Labs, Greyhounds and any breed that might be confused with a Pit Bull - they're the "popular" breeds and so most abused. Long ago and far away I volunteered as a Big Sister for two years, working with girls in the foster system. Awful! There are people who are cruel just because they can be - to whoever or whatever is at hand. They don't even seem to have to think about it, it comes so naturally to them. 
I try to make a point to stand up, whenever I can, however awkward, for the things I believe in just to try and counteract all of the SOB's.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Good evening everyone! Congratulations Carla, I bet you are relieved and now can enjoy the moment. So happy the Mom and I just be Lavinia Suzanne is beautiful!! So happy for you.

Kathy~ I hope your DH surgery goes well. My hubby had tripble by-pass in 2003, Nearly the same as yours. one artery 100% blocked with another one 80% and then one 50%. It's was extremely stressful, as he was scheduled for surgery, and on the very day he was schedule and at the hosp being prepped, they Dr. learned he had taken his meds that morning. We were not inform that he shouldn't take his meds, therefore they cancelled the surgery and rescheduled, sent him home and told him not to do anything, as he was a walking time bomb!. I was so stress out couldn't work, so I stayed home with him and then for the 3 weeks following surgery. I hope you DH won't be as stubborn as mine was. I will be thinking of you and your DH keeping you in my prayers. Please keep posted, when you time. We're all here for you.

Ellie your 70 degress sound so nice right now. I think our high today was 52. My little fingers are cold, waiting for the house to warm up. Built the fire as soon as we got home. It won't be long now. AND it's the weekend!! Yeah!! I get to be home for 2 days in row!! It's suppose to rain most of the weekend, but that's okay. Love watching it while sitting by the fire. :thumbup: 

Cathy I be you had cold winters in Canada.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

macbeth said:


> Any of you have a cat? I foster stray and abandoned cats and kittens and try to find them new homes. I have 4 kittens in at present. 2 x 5 month old ones (2 sisters) and 2 x 14 week old ones (one boy one girl). All are going to new and great homes within the next couple of weeks. Some of the cats taken in have had a terrible start and been abused. Two lovely kittens found near a waste bin in a box which was tied with string - obviously meant to be put into the dustbin. Luckily a dog smelled the box and the dogs owner opened the box and found the two lovely kittens. I took them in, had them checked over by the vet and rehomed them together. They are thriving. Why are some humans so horrible?


Macbeth! Hello. Yes, thank you for taking in those poor babies. Yes, I seem to attrack those unwanted cats/kittens too. We currently have two (lost one last year due to liver failure) and our youngest one we rescured on a very cold winter night. He was a young kitten and actually belonged to a neighbor, who had more aminals that she could care for, dogs, cats, rabbits, you name it. And was always taking in more, but once the animals got big, then she would put them out in the cold to fend for themselve. This little kitty found it way to our place and I just couldn't bear to have it outside in 10 degree weather., so I took it in, got it all warm and fed and then asked to keep it, she didn't even know the kitten was missing! Interesting the little kittie has turned into quite the cat. Now HE brings in strays!! Seriously, he goes out and finds cats /kittens and herds them home. Next thing I know here's this beautilful orange, white paws cat, I thought was still a kitten. He was tiny, and very skinny. I took it in fed it and was about to have it neutered, when I learned it belong to another neighbor. So I went to ask if they really wanted the cat. Turns out it belong to their 11 yrs old son. THey said he name was 'Kevin', I had named him 'Joey'. I still call him Joey! Well, that poor cat still comes everday to eat, he has filled out since I've been feeding him (I feed my cats Blue Buffalo and it's not cheap) . But now it's getting cold and I won't bear to have him out in the cold. I can't rightly take him into the shelter as he technically is not a stray, I know who the owner is. So far this year, I have found homes for 2 other cats my little darling has brought home. This one's real home is too close by and he still goes down there and I can't affort to have him neutered, feed him and have him live someplace else. Yes, It just drives me crazy that people take in animals and not care for them. Breaks my heart. 
Cathy, I have a freiend who rescues greyhounds and another on who has 3 rescued Daschounds. One have been severely burned on his back, the previous owner had pour acid on him. But today he is healthy and happy although the scars are still there.
I just don't understand animal abuse or any abuse as far as that's concerned! We love our 'babies' and they are treated just like family :thumbup: In the summer I even rescue the little birds that fall prey to the cats and my living room window! I have a bird cage that is used for those birds that manage to only be in shock so they have a safe place to 'recover'.. Last bird rescued was a hummingbird, that my cat had batted out of the air. I managed to scare off the cat and save the little bird. But not before I fell off the steps as I raced to get the bird, badly bruising my hip and lower leg. BUT, I got the bird before the cat did!! Have you ever held a hummingbird in your hand??? Amazing!! Yes, my avatar was one of my 'visitors this summer and yes, I took the picture, a true test of my patience!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

threekidsmom said:


> God bless each of you! Loneliness is a horrible thing. I remember when I was young and newly married, living in a strange place, I was so lonely, I considered putting an ad up on the grocery store message board,asking for a friend!


I have been so lonely as of late. Glad I am not alone.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I have been so lonely as of late. Glad I am not alone.


Hello Lukelucy. No, you are not alone. I get loney too, even though I have my hubby here. He doesn't talk much; there are time we can go all day and not exchange 10 words. Sometime I find myself 'babbling'. Sorta like I did tonight. My DD always smiles at me when I get babbling. She knows I get lonely and she so patiently listens. :lol:

I'm sorry you're lonely too. Please feel to come here when you need someone. Sending you a HUG


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

dwagner said:


> Hello Lukelucy. No, you are not alone. I get loney too, even though I have my hubby here. He doesn't talk much; there are time we can go all day and not exchange 10 words. Sometime I find myself 'babbling'. Sorta like I did tonight. My DD always smiles at me when I get babbling. She knows I get lonely and she so patiently listens. :lol:
> 
> I'm sorry you're lonely too. Please feel to come here when you need someone. Sending you a HUG


Thank you!


----------



## Doxiedogs (Jun 17, 2013)

Judy Temple said:


> I would really enjoy talking with others. My social life is reading and sometimes answering these forums.


Me too!!


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

New pic of my baby


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

I find it really hard to talk to people and would rather stay in the background, don't have much of a social life as I look after my daughter full time, but I do enjoy talking about cats and crochet.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Carla, she's lovely! What a great picture! Congratulations!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi budmar. You'll find both cats and crochet here. Welcome.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh Carla she is beautiful!! and she smiling!! Thank you for sharing that precious picture!!
Hugs to you!!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello budmar, I have two cats and then a third one that comes here to eat and then off he goes. :lol:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome Lukelacy, Doxiedogs and budmar. Someone is always here to listen or talk.
Carla, she is gorgeous and you a clearly a delighted GM. Hope daughter is getting some rest after producing such adorableness. 
I should be packing stuff up for our return to Baltimore on Wed. but I can't make myself start while the weather is still so nice. DH doesn't understand why I have to cart so much yarn back and forth when I have large amounts in both places. I've tried to explain that I know I'll find the perfect project for some yarn only to realize that the right yarn for it is 700 miles away. To him it's all interchangeable. But I'm sure all of you understand that each yarn has it's own purpose. Hope everyone is having a good day although I'm sure Carla is having the most exciting one.
Ellie


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Carla, she is beautiful! And look at her smile.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi lharris! how are you doing today?


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

dwagner said:


> Hello budmar, I have two cats and then a third one that comes here to eat and then off he goes. :lol:


 I have 2 rescues and I am really close to my girlie, she's very special to me and my boy is becoming more cuddly with me now. I would love a few more cats (especially orientals) and am hoping to foster once we eventually move, as i told OH he has his dream (his harley motorbike) and mine is to foster cats so he has agreed to it.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

budmar, I understand what you mean about being close to your kitties. I had a BIG (23 lbs) male, Buddy, who was my special boy. He used to like to get up on my lap and I would craddle him like a baby and rock and sing to him. He would take his paw and stroke my face. My heart was broken last year when he got sick and I had to have him put to sleep. We still have his sister, but her personality is just the opposite. She is more affectionate to my DH than to me, except when she wants a treat. How wonderful that your DH supports your love and care for the cats.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Ellie are you packed yet? :lol: I can only imagine that you don't want to leave. If you're like me, I can postpone until the last minute but I manage to get it all done and ready to go. I'm pretty good at multi-tasking. Plus I work better under pressure. :thumbup:


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

dwagner-I am great today. How about you? We are getting much needed rain. It rained all night and most of today. Didn't like getting out in it to go to church, but went anyway. I have been baking cookies all afternoon for National Night Out.Have a wonderful evening.


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I am doing ok tonight. My daughter is still in the hospital with Lavinia. Her blood pressure is sky high. so she is feeling not so good. 
I have been shopping!!!!! my husband has been shaking hs head!!!!!
Lavinia isnt feeding towell but s doing better. Iwish I could be a wet nurse!!!!!
carla


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I am doing ok tonight. My daughter is still in the hospital with Lavinia. Her blood pressure is sky high. so she is feeling not so good. 
I have been shopping!!!!! my husband has been shaking hs head!!!!!
Lavinia isnt feeding towell but s doing better. Iwish I could be a wet nurse!!!!!
carla


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Good morning Carla and All!
Carla, hope this morning brings improvements for both your daughter's BP and Lavinia's appetite! We'll all be thinking good thoughts for you all!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

dwagner said:


> Ellie are you packed yet? :lol: I can only imagine that you don't want to leave. If you're like me, I can postpone until the last minute but I manage to get it all done and ready to go. I'm pretty good at multi-tasking. Plus I work better under pressure. :thumbup:


Apparently I am exactly like you Donna. I haven't started yet, but DH is gently asking me to start packing my yarn. He must understand how much of it will be traveling with us. I think I will pack a few boxes of yarn tonight. We leave early Wed. morning. I'm actually more ready to leave because I have horrible either tooth or nerve pain running up the left side of my face. I have MS so it could be either. So I have set up a dentist appt. for Monday and one with the neurologist for Tuesday followed by one with our new primary care provider later Tuesday (our former primary moved to Tampa, FL over the summer.) Hopefully among them they can figure out what the problem is and do something to stop the pain. Sorry to be a complainer, but the pain just wears away at me. Hope others are having a better day.
Ellie


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

lharris; It rained here too! all weekend and windy. I stayed inside and did some chores, etc. The usual and nothing exciting. DH was in one of his moods and for me that means SAY NOTHING! as he will take everything I say to make it mean that I am making him wrong for /something/everything. Even if I just ask him a question. Soooooo, needless to say, I keep quite and mind to my knitting or laundry. Just keep out of his way. Grrrrr  His words sometimes really hurt, but I don't think he realizes that he is being that way, as shortly after, he will give me a goofy smile and say"I love you". I've been reading online about dementia and it relationship in Dialysis patients, and yep, it's there and common among dialysis patients.  So, it was a weekend where I was constantly 'pulling myself up by my bra straps' :lol: 

There was a dusting of snow high up above the pass today when we came home. More rain is in the forcast, so I'm sure the Mts will get some more too!.

Glad you are doing well


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Elli; I so sorry to hear about your pain. That's no fun for sure! I just had a tooth go and die on me and I know how painful that can be. I ended up having a root canal at the cost of over $1000. and since it was a crowned tooth, now I need a new crown and that will be another $1000+.
I also sorry to hear you have MS. Does that usually cause facial pain? I hope the Dr's will be able to quickly diagnose where the pain is coming from.

I had to chuckle when mentioned 'boxes of yarn'. I hope your packing goes well. I know you'll be busy, so I'm wishing you a safe trip home now. Let us know you arrived safely. 
Donna


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Carla, I hope your daughter is doing better and that little Lavinia is nursing ok now. I know that sometimes it take a bit of coaching before a newborn will 'latch on'. Sometimes too, it gets better after Mom and baby are at home in a more relaxed and comfortable atmosphere. I hope both are improving and that they will be home soon. I hope that you are getting some rest too!


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi there! Both mom snd baby came home this evening. All is well. My daughter is pumping her breast milk and trying to breast feed. My neice is going to come iver and try to help. She is a lactation specialist. so after she takes her son to school she is going to cime iver here to help.
My husband and I are a bit overwhelmed! Im ready tongo back to Florida!!!!!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

dwagner-I know about being quiet. You have to choose your battles. DH is in a good part of his cycle,now. But, it seems I am always waiting for the ball to drop. Then it's the other way. We are still getting rain. Hope it is dry for National Night Out. Our little town has a lot going on. Have a great day.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right thing to do, but Kathcam posted this message today and I thought those that have been posting on this thread might like to know. This is a copy of her post.

Kathcam wrote:

"The light of my life, my soul mate, passed away today, only 2 hours after I brought him home from the hospital. He had a double by-pass and an aortic valve put in on Sept. 27th. It's a terrible shock and I won't be on KP for a while. Thanks for all the friendship I have felt here. I'll be back when I am better."

I know we each will keep her in our thoughts/prayers.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Carla how's that new grandbaby doing? and Mom?? and how about YOU?!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Ellie, how was your trip home?


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I am fine. tired.Baby Lsvinia had to go to the er yesterday. She had a seven hr crying jag. They couldnt find anything wrong with her. Mom is suplementing her with formula so it probably was thst. Today she is fine.
dwagner so sorry to hear about your husband. Thinking of you.
Lavinia's naming is on zsunday snd then my husband and I ate driving back to Florida arounf the 16th. Im ready for my own bed.


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry it was Kathkam notdwagner. Didnt read it right


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Donna, you did exactly the right thing. None of us hits all of the postings daily. How terrible for her. She will be with us in thoughts and prayers.

Carla, glad to hear the baby is okay! Sounds like you all had a scare with her.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Donna, thank you for relaying Kathcam's message. What an awful shock and loss she has suffered. I hope she has friends and family close by to comfort her. I am sending healing loving thoughts her way and hope she comes back soon to us.

Thank you for asking about the trip home; it was uneventful, the best kind. It was unbearably hot when we returned which made me wish I was still in Maine. Hot weather and MS don't mix well. A storm came through today which broke the unseasonable heat wave, but now we are under a tornado watch, which is unusual for this part of the country. 

I'm grateful to report that the horrible facial pain I was dealing with has abated. I saw the dentist today and my teeth are fine so that was not the source of the pain. Tomorrow I see the neurologist and my primary care doctor.

Carla, glad your new GD is okay after giving you all such a scare. Even though my children are 45 and 49, I can still remember how frightening and frustrating it was when they would be miserable and howling and I couldn't figure out what was wrong. 

Donna, how are you holding up with the constant trips for dialysis. You are always asking and thinking about everyone else on here. You strike me as a very kind and thoughtful person. I hope some day in my travels out west I get to actually meet you.

In 2 weeks I am leaving for a 12 day trip to eastern Europe with a good friend. We will fly into Prague in the Czech Republic, spend 3 days there and then go to the Danube to board a riverboat for a cruise down the Danube stopping in Bratislava, Slovakia; Vienna, Austria; and Budapest, Hungary. From there we'll fly home. I've never been to that part of the world and am excited about the trip. 

Hope the rest of you are doing well and finding time to relax with your knitting. Best to all.

Ellie


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Cannhairdesign said:


> New pic of my baby


So beautiful!
:-D


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone :thumbup: We have overcast today, temp is warmer this morning 40 degrees compared to yesterdays 26! This is my 'at home day' Yeah!! As you can see by my Avatar I have a new 'baby' too! DH finally gave in and said I could have a dog. We took her on trial to see how it would work out with our cats, the trips to dialysis, etc. And she is so perfect! I named her Lucy, she is a 5 month old mini 'blue' doxie and mini schnauzer mix, house broken, sleeps all night and loves the cats. My younger male cat has adopted her and the two play together - which is hilarious to watch (so good to have some laughter in the house) the older female cat is not too pleased with the addition, but she is making a wee-bit of progress, one tiny step at a time :lol: Not to sure why I thought I needed something else to take care of. But she has been great company for me while I wait for DH during dialysis. She loves to ride in the car and is content to stay in her little bed in the back seat. I received her as a gift from a woman who brings her father to dialysis, she is a dachund breeder and felt this little girl would be a perfect fit for me. . and so far she was right.  Well that is my current news.

Ellie - How is your facial pain?? Any relief? Your vacation sounds so wonderful! I have never been out of the country and it would be a dream to take a trip as you describe. I'll look forward to hearing all about it, maybe some pictures too!? I'm so excited for you!
Has your weather cool any? Our fall colors here are peaking and it is so beautiful. Tomorrow I'll be taking my camera in hopes of having time to stop along the mt pass to capture some of that beauty.

Hope all is well with everyone, wishing you a bright day :thumbup:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh Donna, Lucy is adorable. She is not just another thing to take care of, but is a loving, loyal, nonjudgmental friend and companion. I completely understand why you wanted a dog and have convinced DH that we should get one when I return from my trip.

My facial pain has subsided and when I went to the neurologist Tuesday he confirmed my diagnosis of trigeminal neuralgia, most likely as a consequence of my MS. The bad news is he said it was likely to return; the good news is he gave me medicine to cope with it if it does. I am fortunate to have him as a doctor. He's a professor and MS researcher at Johns Hopkins and spends as much time talking to me about any problems I'm having as I want. He treats me like I'm intelligent and never talks down to me. To find such an excellent doctor when you have a serious disease is truly a blessing. 

As a bonus, the heat wave broke and has been replaced by some much needed rain. We were treated to a lovely show of fall colors on our trip home from Maine and now the colors are changing here in Baltimore.

I'm not much with a camera due to the tremor in my hands, but hopefully my travelling companion will share hers if she takes any. If not, I'll just have to paint one with words when I return. The tremor really slows my knitting too. Sometimes I just have to laugh at myself, persisting in the face of such shaky hands. Many would wonder why, but my friends on KP will surely understand..

I hope all are having a good day and sending healing thoughts to Kathcam.

Ellie


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi All. Just catching up on the news and hope everyone is having a good day today. 
Donna, Lucy is adorable! I am such a sucker for a square face! I saw you new avatar and was going to ask you about it - then I saw your note. I'm glad she's a good fit with your bunch and that she's so good in the car. Nice to have such sweet company while you wait for your DH's treatments to be done.
Ellie, what company are you traveling with? I have a friend who's done a similar trip with Overland Expeditions and LOVED it. It sounds amazing - so much history! I only dream of doing a trip like that.
Ah well. Take care Everybody.
Cathy


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry I didn't mean that Lucy was a thing or even a burden, she already has filled a void in my heart and brings me the laughter here at home that has so been vacant of that.

Ellie I'm happy to hear that you have a great Dr. and one that you can trust. About 6 years ago I was very ill with liver failure, and was referred to a Dr. that brought me through. He too would take all the time needed, even if it was just to chat. I think sometime he forgot I was a patient, as he too would share what was going on in his personal life with me. His caring ways helped me to want to do all I could to get well and stay well. He truely cared and also didn't treatment me like I was stupid. I'm not a stupid person and I don't like being treated as someone with low intelligence. Even with me husband's care, the Dr. know that they can't push aside even the smallest detail, I know too much, I've done my research as I'm a firm believer, that the more you know the better the care. 'Leave no stone unturn'. Oh, Ellie you got me my bandwagon :lol: 
I'm glad you are feeling better. Don't worry about the shaking hands when you knit. . at least you still knitting! 

Good to hear from you Cathy!

Yes, still keeping Kathycam close in thought.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Cathy, I'm traveling with Grand Circle. It's my first trip with them, but my traveling companion has gone with that company before. I think most of them are good. They have to be because it is such a competitive field. I've never had a bad vacation. Even if it rains, you just keep going. And all the people on KP from all over the world have made me want to travel even more. I'll keep going as long as my money and health hold out. I want my last will and testament to read, "Being of sound mind and body, I spent every cent." And I think my kids would agree with that sentiment. I'd rather share with them while I'm alive so I can see them enjoying it.

Ellie


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

aljellie said:


> Cathy, I'm traveling with Grand Circle. It's my first trip with them, but my traveling companion has gone with that company before. I think most of them are good. They have to be because it is such a competitive field. I've never had a bad vacation. Even if it rains, you just keep going. And all the people on KP from all over the world have made me want to travel even more. I'll keep going as long as my money and health hold out. I want my last will and testament to read, "Being of sound mind and body, I spent every cent." And I think my kids would agree with that sentiment. I'd rather share with them while I'm alive so I can see them enjoying it.
> 
> Ellie


Sounds like a good philosophy to me, Ellie. I hope you have an amazing time. Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

My grandaughter Lavinia was named in the Jewish faith yesterday. her hebrew name is Shana L'Ore. meaning Beautiful Light. She is named for my mother in law and her fathers aunts. 
we had about 50 family members at my sisters house in the Chicago area. 
My husband and I are leaving tomorrow and driving5 back to Florida.. I cant wait to get home! My bed misses me!!!!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Congratulations on Lavinia's naming! What a sweet picture of her!
You're timing to get back to Florida is pretty good. The weather seems to have finally shifted to fall mode - the mornings (by Florida standards) have been crisper and the days less humid. Do you drive or fly back? The first year we lived in Chicago (Wilmette) and DH's parents were down here, we tried the drive in one day! We left at 4:00 AM and arrived after midnight... never again! Our trips up and down are just to Ontario now and always two days. Anyway, safe trip however you travel!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Mazel tov Carla. She's lovely with a name to match.
Ellie


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh yes we drove it one day straight thru frim Bradenton to Chicago! 22 hrs. I was zinked when we got here! I got a migraine headache and was down for the count for teo days. I think we will stay in Kentuckey overnight on the way home. I have to do the druving cause my husband has an expired druvers liscense and his new liscense is at home. so if im druving ill stop when im tired!!!!! Carla


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

She's beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Thankyou!


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

We left Chicago around 930 this morning. It was hard to pry myself frim my baby. 
Ill go back around December 19 for a few days.
Im doing all the driving cause my husbands druving drives me crazy!
carla


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I understand about your DH's driving. My DH was a truck driver . He slows down 1 mile before a traffic light. Then,when the light turns green, he just sits there, then eventually goes ahead. Then he never goes faster than 35 or 45 mph. Of course, I realize this is for safety. He says I use every cylinder the Suv has and finds another one. I have been driving since I was 12, and now am, well, 61 is closer than 60. Never had a ticket or accident. We both are very safe drivers. If you ever need to get through Dallas in rush hour traffic, then DH is your man. He loves it. I just want to crawl under the seat. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Have a safe trip, Carla!


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Thankyou?


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Carla your GD is beautiful! I love her hebrew name, indeed she is a beautiful light. It must have been hard to leave her. Good that you DH will let you drive :lol: Stay safe and let us know when you make it home.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Good morning Ladies. Been absent for a wee bit. Busy with my new companion! Having fun with her, she is such a good dog. Seems to be 'fitting' right into the routine. DH had a angioplasty with titanium stent placed on Tues. We left for Spokane after dialysis on Monday and stayed the night, then home after his procedure on Tues. Wed was a long day, as DH had a Dr. appt after Dialysis. Still trying to heal a ulcer on his left big toe. Dr. put him in a big air cast, seems like over kill to me, but if it will help heal then I guess that's what is needed. We've been treating it since April and I clean and change the dressing daily. They are hoping with the recent angioplasty in his leg, the added blood supply will help with the healing and not have to amputate as they did with the toe on the right foot.

It's a beautiful sunny fall day, cold this morning at 26 degrees  

Well gotta get to the house chores, do a little laundry, etc. I need to frog the last sleeve on the sweater I'm making for DD's birthday. Grrrrr. I have to many stitches, which means I missed 2 decreases, :lol: I did the same thing on the first sleeve! Once I get this sleeve done, I will only need to sew the underarm and side seams, block and it will be done! Yeah!! Then it will be back to socks and a little sweater for Lucy :lol: 

Ellie, hope you are feeling better and hoping all is well with all of you. Take Care friends.
Donna


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all Im home. We got here at midnight..... Donna my big project is going to be learning how to knit a simple sweater!!!!!
Im all unpacked and now doing laundry!!!!!
Now i got to go and see if I can skype my baby!!!!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I've seen all my doctors and am feeling good and ready for my European adventure. 

Carla, I bet you'll be skype's biggest and best customer. Glad you're home safely and I'm sure you'll conquer the world of baby sweaters. I'd suggest the top down 5 hour baby sweater as a first project. Just don't expect to complete it in 5 hours. I sure can't.

Donna, sounds like you've been really a busy caretaker. Hope the increased blood supply helps hubby heal. I'm glad your cute new puppy is good medicine for you. 

Still warm here in Baltimore 68 degrees today. And lastly I think I'm glad we have a government again, at least for the next 90 days. I used to be much prouder to be an American when I traveled than I feel fight now. I hope they get their act together in DC over the next 90 days.

Hope all the rest of you I haven't mentioned are doing well.

Ellie


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you all for your messages,good wishes, and prayers. I know many of you have come through this awful grief process and it gives me hope that I will too. Most days, I am mourning, others, I am still in disbelief. I try to believe DH is still in the hospital, or just in the other room. I haven't been able to touch my knitting. My granddaughter's poncho is nearly finished, but I can't even look at it since it was made during the long hours in the hospital. I haven't made a pot of coffee or prepared a meal because he isn't here to share it. I haven't washed any of DH's laundry in the hamper--can't say why. Maybe, because it seems like he is still here if he has laundry to do. The dogs are confused. Blondie keeps looking for Bill and doesn't know where to sit or sleep because she always stuck to Bill like glue. She tries to sit with Freckles and me, but finds it too crowded after awhile. She has finally taken to going to bed alone and sleeping on Bill's side of the bed--it makes me cry. Can anyone tell me how long it takes to be normal again?


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Kathycam, I am so sorry for the sorrow you are going through. I don't think anyone would expect that you should feel normal at this time, your loss is still so new. Give yourself time to grieve without guilt, there is no time line. Talking helps and please know that your friends here on KP will always listen and offer whatever comfort we can. I was happy that you felt up to posting here. . .that's a start. Take one day at a time. 
Hugs to you my dear, you're in my thoughts.
Donna


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone still post on here? We used to be a friendly bunch chatting away. I expect we've all been busy with our own life's.
I hope kathycam that you are recovering from your sad loss. it will take time.you will get to adjust to a new way of living,take one day at a time like Donna said. Love Mary.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Briallu said:


> Does anyone still post on here? We used to be a friendly bunch chatting away. I expect we've all been busy with our own life's.
> I hope kathycam that you are recovering from your sad loss. it will take time.you will get to adjust to a new way of living,take one day at a time like Donna said. Love Mary.


She has posted once or twice. It is such a tough adjustment, I am sure.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

It is,I can speak from experience .It happened to me 19 years this month.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone!! I'm guilty  Guess I've been waiting for others to post. Mary, so glad you 'rattled my cage'. Seems like now that it gets dark so early in the evening now, I seem to run out of time. How does that work?? :lol: We've had our first snow last week, which melted on Friday, only to get up this morning to a new blanket of snow. My little Lucy (my Avartar_ have been such a great companion and keeps me busy and laughing!!

I think Ellie might be on her "Great Escape" vacation by now, can't wait to hear all about her trip, hopefully she will share some pictures with us.

How are you Mary?? I hope you are feeling well and staying healthy. What's new in your world? 

Cathycam, if you're reading, I'm still sending the good thoughts and BIG HUGS!!

Kathy, what about you. . .whacha been up to??

lharris: I hope you are doing well too! How's hubby doing??

Hugs to all!!!
Donna


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Donna,lovely to hear from you again.Is little Lucy a new dog? She looks so cute.I had a new boiler fitted in August and it keeps losing pressure all the time.I have had four visits from engineers,different ones each time,Now tonight it has gone again,no heating or hot water so I shall be on the phone to them in the morning again. I had my old boiler for22years ,never had a problem with it but this new boiler supposed to be fuel saving,it sure is if it's not working all the time.haha. I am glad that I haven't got your snow here tonight or I'd freeze to death.
I'd better get to bed to get warm. Love Mary


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all,
Ive been busy at home! I had to get a new dishwasher the other day! My cousin who is our landlord baught it for us! I told him i would buy it but he said no he would. I got a Bosch. It is so quiet!!!
I have been gine some this week. I went to visit my friend in Northern Florida about 230 miles from home. Lake city to be exact. She is a widow with two kids remaining at home out of seven. 
I am goung to Chicago December 10th to see Lavinia and help my neice who is having her third child. 
My neice has two boys now. One is two and the other one is six. They r having a baby sister! More bling for me to spend money on!!!!!
Next Sunday the week before Thanksgiving Im going to Ft Lauderdale to spend five days with my other friend. We used to live near each other in Denver. Plus im goung to look at apartments there. I still want to move there maybe next year sometime. But my husband wint budge. If I find something that I truely love ill beg him to go! I have my ways!!!!!
Carla


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

dwagner-DH is coming along great. Getting more movement on his left side every day. He has started carving a little. He has also started making birds form PVC pipe. He has made a mallard duck, brown pelican, an egret, and a stork. He has had to experiment with paint and a heat gun. I get the first bird he makes. He knows I don't mind the experiments. Thanks so much for asking. I am up to my eyeballs in sewing for the holidays. Will have to have a cut-off date for special orders. Need to start on Easter clothes. It is hard to think so far ahead. Have a great evening!


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Where in Michigan are u? I grew up in Benton Harbor. My sister lives in Dewitt. 
My prayers are with you. I dont know what its like loosing a spouse but I can only guess. My husband has heart issues and I am scared too. 
Again my thoughts are with you. 
I get to Michigan quite frequently as I have a dear friend in Berrien Springs. Also have relatives in Port Huron.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Carla sounds like you have been busy!! How is that new grandbaby doing?? Sound like you will be very busy now right up to Christmas!

lharris: I so glad you husband has taken up a hobby. The birdhouses sound interesting. I tried to get my hubby interested in doing something like that. But seems his only interest at home is watching TV.  Glad to hear from you!

Mary: Isn't that the truth about the new supposedly energy effiecient appliances. Seems things don't last as long these days. My washer and dryer is approaching 10 yrs old and I'm just waiting for those to go berserk. 
Stay warm and dry.

Hope I didn't miss anyone. . . .
Going to do dishes now. . no dishwasher in my house, just me. :lol: then try to do a little knitting before bedtime :thumbup:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Cannhairdesign said:


> Where in Michigan are u? I grew up in Benton Harbor. My sister lives in Dewitt.
> My prayers are with you. I dont know what its like loosing a spouse but I can only guess. My husband has heart issues and I am scared too.
> Again my thoughts are with you.
> I get to Michigan quite frequently as I have a dear friend in Berrien Springs. Also have relatives in Port Huron.


I am in the middle of the lower peninsula, Midland, to be exact. I am still vacillating between grief and disbelief. I went to my first grief support group meeting last Thursday--it was brutal. I don't know if I can go again. It took me days to recover. I guess I thought it would be helpful to be with people who have been through it, but the grief of the others just compounds mine. I feel better here, with all my compassionate KP friends.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

We all need our sisters whether they be biological or not. Our sisters will pull us up when we are down, comfort us in our grief and just be there whether the going is good or bad. They will support us in our daily endeavours and cheer us on when we feel that we just don't won't to keep trying anymore.
My sisters have decorated my life in too many ways to count and my life has been richer for having them around.
We are all different from different walks of life but we are all sisters under the skin.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

emuears said:


> We all need our sisters whether they be biological or not. Our sisters will pull us up when we are down, comfort us in our grief and just be there whether the going is good or bad. They will support us in our daily endeavours and cheer us on when we feel that we just don't won't to keep trying anymore.
> My sisters have decorated my life in too many ways to count and my life has been richer for having them around.
> We are all different from different walks of life but we are all sisters under the skin.


This is so true! I have experienced this from all over the world, here on KP. Imagine if women ruled the world....


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

My grandbaby Lavinia is growing! She gained 1and a half pound and grew an inch in five weeks! I am goung back to Chicago December 10!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

kathycam- Just know you are in my prayers. Asking God to give you strength to make it through each minute of the day. Reach out to all of us. We are here to listen or do whatever you need. All our love to you.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Carla- Lavinia is growing! Will you be with her during Christmas? Hope so.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I'm glad to see you all checking in. 
I've done it AGAIN! I hit spam instead of delete when I finished reading a post and now I miss the automatic notifications for another 30 days. I saw it as I was doing it... Noooo!! Too late. Rats.

Kathy, I'm so sorry you need to go through this pain. There is no way around it. There's a quote flying around out there: "Grief is the price you pay for love." It's the truth. I haven't lost a spouse but my dad's passing hit me very hard and every time I needed to cry, I just did and I told him that each tear was a tribute to him. That's not really a comfort is it? I wish we could comfort you more.

It's nice to see the rest of you are well and keeping busy. Here on the east coast of Florida fall is finally being felt. We've had a couple of morning that called for sleeves! (And I know those of you with snow are just shaking your heads now.) I'm heading out to Sacramento for work on December 9th so I'll have a chance to pull out my sweaters and jackets before we head to Toronto for the holidays.
Has anyone got pictures to share - pvc birds? Lavinia? Lucy? snow?
Stay in touch and stay well! 
And do take care of yourself, Kathy. You said you weren't making coffee or meals but you need to look after you. Take care.
Cathy


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Still sending loving thoughts your way Kathy. I know you'll need them for a long time. Cathy is right. Please make sure you manage to care for yourself in your grief.

Carla, I knew you would be heading back to Lavinia as soon as you could. It's wonderful that she is doing so well.

My trip to eastern Europe was wonderful, but exhausting. I can highly recommend Grand Circle and especially river boat tours. The food they served was outstanding and they had everything very well organized. We had phenomenal weather, the warmest sunniest autumn weather they've had in years. I was glad I threw in some shortsleeved tees at the last minute. Prague and Budapest are 2 of the most beautiful cities I have ever seen, but walking on the cobblestone streets of the old sections of the city is hard work. I've been home for over a week and I'm just beginning to feel caught up on my sleep. I can't take photos because my hands are too shaky due to my MS, but the friend I was traveling with took quite a few and is editing them before sending them on to me. I'll post some if I can figure out how. DH and I have had 2 visits to the Apple store since I've returned to update our software and then deal with the problems resulting from the updated software. I wish I either understood more about computers or lived closer to my grandchildren, who no doubt could have fixed all our glitches for us.

Hope everyone else is doing okay and that you, Donna, are still enjoying getting to know your new furbaby. 

I'm way behind on my knitting because I didn't have a second to knit while on vacation and have been too tired to do much since my return. Best to all.

Ellie


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like your trip was wonderful, Ellie. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I am going to see Lavinia on December 12 for my daughters birthday. Ill only be there for about eight days! Its to cold in Chicago for me! Its Hanukkah on Thanksgiving andwe decided to stay home this year. My daughters mother in law is having Thanksgiving at her house and she is very dictating and i dont like that so we bowed out. I cant stand her boyfriend anyway!!!!! So ill let her be the grandma then!!!!!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Carla, your little Lavinia has such an angel face. She beautiful!!


Ellie, welcome back! I'm so glad you a a good time on your trip! Hopefully we'll get to see a picture or two :lol:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Cathy, my avartar is my little lucy! We've had snow, but it warmed up now a bit so it's gone, they say more this weekend though. Hopefully, I'll get some pics to post.
Hope all is well!!

I met a KPer today; 'grammamary'!! We had lunch. She live 8 miles from where I take my DH to dialysis. I had such a good time, we spendt 2 hours there and plan to meet again next week. It was good for me.

:thumbup:


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Carla! What a great picture of Lavinia. You'll see such a change in her when you get back to Chicago!

Donna, I checked out your post from when you got Lucy - I missed it at the time. I am such a sucker for a square face! What a cutie and she sounds like such a good dog. 
How neat to find a KP'er close to the dialysis center. It'll be nice to have it as a destination for you, too. 
I know there are a few KP'ers in my vicinity but none who seem interested in getting together. I posted a while back to try and initiate a get together for anyone from this area but had no response. Oh well. I may try again another time.

Ellie... Have you managed to get any pictures from your friend yet?

And Kathy, how are you holding up? We're thinking of you.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Carla, Lavinia is gorgeous. Wise move to bow out of Thanksgiving/Hanukah. You'll have a better time when it's just your side of the family.

Cathy, sorry the only pictures are still just in my memory.

Donna, so good to have found a fellow KPer to spend time with while DH is in dialysis.

We are in the process of looking for the right rescue dog for us. I love looking at everyone else's dogs. Love your new furbaby Donna. I'll know when I meet the right one. It's like going on blind dates.

Kathy, you are in my thoughts. I know the approaching holidays will be an especially hard time for you. May you eventually find living with your loss a little less painful.

Best to all.
Ellie


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't believe that this is nearly 100pages,I joined it on page 20 but I can see CathyKnits that you are on the first page. Quite a lot of the other people don't post on here now.I haven't seen Kittenosmail posting for a while now,I hope she is alright.
I am still waiting for someone to come and see to my new boiler.
It's getting much colder here with quite a lot of rain.I still have flowers in bloom in the garden though.I expect the frost will kill them soon. Keep warm everyone.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Briallu- Here in east Texas, we had a killing frost Wed. a.m. All of my flowers are gone for the winter. Some will come back next spring. Guess it's time to plant pansies.Our weather is so crazy in the south. We go from heater to a.c. in the same day. No wonder everyone stays sick all the time. There are a lot of people that don't post anymore.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Mary!

Wow, flowers still! How nice. I know that must sound odd coming from Florida but you'd be amazed at how few flowers people grow here. It's mostly foliage plants - tropicals and flowering shrubs. At best we keep the plants at bay, hacking them back continually. That's one of the things I miss here is the anticipation of the spring bulbs, etc. Oh well - I won't be shoveling snow...

I saw kittenosmall post on another thread a week or so ago but otherwise not here. Glad to see you! Good luck with the boiler.

Cathy


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

You have a beautiful dog,He or she looks so faithful.Sorry to read that your flowers have gone .I don't put nothing in for the Winter,just wait for the daffodils to come in the Spring from the bulbs I put in about forty years ago.I had better go to bed as it's nearly 3.15 am .


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Cathy your dog is lovely too.I must go to bed, chat to you later.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Saturday morning, Everyone! DH is staying in bed this morning (not typical)and Nick has had his walk so I'm sitting here surfing with my coffee and no demands on my time.

I've been putting together my Christmas knitting - I've done a few pairs of fingerless mittens for (probably) the sisters, three felted snowmen who still need dressing and embellishments for my BFF in Ontario and a cowl for one of her daughters, and a hat with a beard for a nephew but there's more I want to do and I'm having a hard time finding patterns that appeal to me. It would be easier, I know, if I knew what I wanted to knit or who I was sure I wanted to knit for! My step-mom, now that Dad is gone, will spend Christmas in London with her two kids and many grandkids so hers must be in the mail soon but I can't decide if I like the cowl I knit for her. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214343-1.html
It just doesn't have the drape I'd hoped for so she may get mittens. Decisions, decisions...

Well, the sun is shining and DH is up so I should get back to the real world. Have a wonderful day, All of you!

Thanks, Mary, for complimenting Nick. He is a good dog and much loved.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I think I found something but I'm not sure for who... Maybe DS's grandson?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/goldfish-mittens


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> I think I found something but I'm not sure for who... Maybe DS's grandson?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/goldfish-mittens


Beautiful! I love the colors and design!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

cathyknits- Good morning! I am glad you have sunshine today. I think we will be cloudy with a little rain. Supposed to be 80 degrees Sunday, then cold again. I have been knitting dish clothes for Christmas presents. Need to see how many I have so far. Have a great day!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Well it's been fine so far today but as I sit here now the sky has clouded over and it's getting quite dark so I think we'll have rain tonight. I'm drinking a nice cup of Latte coffee and relaxing here .My son and his two sons have been here for lunch,the middle grandson helps me with jobs around the house and on the I pad.They have gone home now .
It is hard trying to think of what to make for Christmas presents Cathy. I have knitted some cross over scarves with matching gloves,mobile phone covers and pretty lace soap covers.When my grandson is here next week I will ask him to show them on here..I have put Dove soap in the covers and the smell is just lovely.Do you get that soap in the USA? I'm knitting one of Gypsycreams pocket bears now.Those goldfish mitts look good,something different.Have a nice evening.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Judy Temple said:


> I've got you all beaten. I am just 76.
> The other object of my affections is my computer. When it gets sick I am out of my mind until it is fixed. About like a sick lol. lol


mine has gone for a health check, will not be back till Monday,it was driving me mad, adverts poppin up,and programmes,that had come onto the computer,without any help from me,Told my neighbour if they heard me shouting it was only the computer I was calling names,


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Mary, 

Yes we have Dove here. It used to be the only soap we used until I came across a local girl (ok, woman) who makes lovely soaps. I started with one bar and now get a couple whenever I see her at the farmers' market or a craft fair. 

Speaking of soap covers - I was in a craft shop and saw felted soap covers with the soap already inside. I think the crafter must have partially felted the little bag and then slipped a bar of soap in, stitched it closed and then brushed or man-handled it to felt and hide where the opening had been. Obviously (I think), the soap did not go in before the felting process or it would have been mostly depleted by the water while the wool shrunk, wouldn't it? They were very well done and $18 each.

Mary Cardiff I hope you get your computer back soon. Working from home, mine is my life. It's sad but I am lost without it!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-238462-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

